# Glee



## Banhammer (May 30, 2009)

good fun tootin energetic and exciting yet roomy enough for good character development.

A credit to it's genre.



Only FAUKS dosen't intend to air another episode untill mid september.

Personally I think it's the murder of a great idea in a world that desperatly starves for creativity. Once they fuck this up, no one can try it again for along time.
And three months hiatus after a great performance? Not a good start
discuss.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (May 30, 2009)

I thought the pilot was funny as shit...hopefully it becomes one of FOX's staples and they handle it well unlike their countless other series *Arrested Development anyone?*


----------



## Banhammer (May 30, 2009)

I don't want to want to watch it, but I do. It's stronger than my hate for FOX



CURSE YOU HOPE


----------



## illmatic (Sep 10, 2009)

Series premiere was yesterday.


----------



## pfft (Sep 10, 2009)

I watched the pilot episode the directors cut version today and I thought it was really funny. I will probably watch the other episode that just aired and other episodes. 

I am loving the kid Kurt I think it is... he said he was wearing the new marc jacobs jacket. anyways he is awesome.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 10, 2009)

fucking trailer song won't get out of my head.  on a loop concurrently with the opening theme from Gundam Seed.  I am in hell

anyways good show


----------



## Irishwonder (Sep 11, 2009)

The second ep was just as good, if not better.  "Get up on this" was funny as hell especially the nerd's reaction at the end :rofl


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 11, 2009)

looks interesting, i like showtunes


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 11, 2009)

Dope show             .


----------



## Roy (Sep 11, 2009)

Ill be honest. From the commercials Ive been seeing, I think it looks gay. But so far I see that everyone likes it so ill give it a shot, when does the new episode air?


----------



## pfft (Sep 11, 2009)

^ dude it already aired... you are gonna have to hulu it or something. 

and I watched the other episode! its fucking pretty funny... but then some of it seems gross drama boring... I am hoping it is gonna be bad ass sort of like Freaks and Geeks.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 12, 2009)

it's alot of musical numbers and stuff.  If you don't like real hokie singing dramas, sort of like mama mia, then u might not like it.  but if u like broadway shows, u'll like it.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 18, 2009)

watched the latest episode, it's entertaining.  They sang a couple of 90s r&b hits, and the big girl doing "broke your window" was out of this world   I don't expect this forum will be to receptive to this show though.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 18, 2009)

i can't even bring myself to even consider watching it...i can't stand singing shows


----------



## R00t_Decision (Sep 18, 2009)

I can't stand singing shows or annoying comedy. It's on fox, they already cancelled 3 of my favourite shows.


----------



## pfft (Sep 18, 2009)

the broke your window song was lulz and awesome.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 18, 2009)

Man, I've missed both the episodes.  I've got alot to catch on.



R00t_Decision said:


> I can't stand singing shows or annoying comedy. It's on fox, they already cancelled 3 of my favo*u*rite shows.



How do you even have Fox to begin with?


----------



## R00t_Decision (Sep 18, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Man, I've missed both the episodes.  I've got alot to catch on.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you even have Fox to begin with?


What's that suppose to mean.  Is it because I'm Canadian, I have Canadian spell check. Favourite is spelled differently in different countries. 


> The use of OU is UK (United Kingdom) standard. The O alone is the U.S norm. Canadians and Brits or those raised around them are more likely to use the U.


Fox is part of basic cable in Canada.


----------



## Zhiyao (Sep 22, 2009)

Genki Girl/Rachel(after trying to puke): "I guess I just don't have the Gag reflex"
OCD woman/Emma: "Well later in life you will find that to be a blessing"

I am surprised that this passed the media police, o well, that was when I got hooked to the show


----------



## Laex (Sep 22, 2009)

Zhiyao said:


> Genki Girl/Rachel(after trying to puke): "I guess I just don't have the Gag reflex"
> OCD woman/Emma: "Well later in life you will find that to be a blessing"
> 
> I am surprised that this passed the media police, o well, that was when I got hooked to the show



that was good stuff 

 i just watched the preview of the first show and loved it


----------



## Zhiyao (Sep 23, 2009)

not to mention that, everyone in glee, to a musically retarded dood like me, is extremely talented, FUCK! no one should be THIS talented!!!


----------



## Mozu (Sep 23, 2009)

I love this show. It's official. Bustin' Windows won me over. I need more of that kind of awesome on my tv. 

I can't believe she didn't know he was gay, though. Poor thing.


----------



## Laex (Sep 23, 2009)

Hiroko said:


> I can't believe she didn't know he was gay, though. Poor thing.



i agree, it was so in-your-face obvious 

more development of this though on tonights episode?


----------



## Zhiyao (Sep 23, 2009)

althrough bust ur face was good, the rest of episode 3 was rly suky, for example, I saw episode 1 and 2 like 4 times, I fast forwarded episode 3 all the way


----------



## pfft (Sep 23, 2009)

i fucking love it. 

kurt is awesome


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 23, 2009)

I enjoy Kendra's birth couching. Hysterical pregnancy fun. So far this series is making me really happy. And yes, Kurt is fantastic. My body is like a rum chocolate souffle too. :3 And if nothing else, the music is good times.


----------



## Mozu (Sep 23, 2009)

W... what hell was that? 

A hot tub? SERIOUSLY?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 23, 2009)

All I know is that the football team actually did the dance and they looked darn good doing it. xD Go Kurt, Go! Even the couch did a little of the gesturing to the song. Another one of those sublimely happy moments.


----------



## Mozu (Sep 23, 2009)

The dancing football team filled me with... gleeee  

I need more dancing Kurt. pek


----------



## Zhiyao (Sep 23, 2009)

ya, um I guess glee decided to take 5 levels in angst all of a sudden, I smell a trainwreck...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 24, 2009)

what a dumb show.  if you have a time out why would u let the clock run down so much?

jk, was a good episode, i was busting out laughing.


----------



## Laex (Sep 25, 2009)

pfft said:


> kurt is awesome



kurt is life!


----------



## nelthilta (Sep 26, 2009)

Loved this show so far. The scene in the latest episode with Kurt and his dad was nice.


----------



## Laex (Sep 26, 2009)

i was expecting something so much different from kurt's dad. i was so surprised!


----------



## Zhiyao (Sep 27, 2009)

sperms die in chlorine-filled water


----------



## Laex (Sep 27, 2009)

lol finn with stupid as fuck


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 27, 2009)

Hiroko said:


> The dancing football team filled me with... gleeee


Haha, yeah, when I re-watched the episode with my bf he thought it was great as well. He thought I was a bit of a spaz for watching Kurt dancing on repeat after it was over though. xD


Zhiyao said:


> ya, um I guess glee decided to take 5 levels in angst all of a sudden, I smell a trainwreck...


Hm? I didn't think it was really all that much angst. It is just characters going through changes and some of them not liking what was happening before. Reactions are still funny sometimes and really, I think I would get bored of the series if it didn't have some serious moments. 


			
				nelthilta  said:
			
		

> Loved this show so far. The scene in the latest episode with Kurt and his dad was nice.


Yeah, it definitely was. I like the occasionally really sweet moments in this series. And then there's the humor, how his dad turned around and asked for sure.


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2009)

This show is hilarious. But, too much Single Ladies dancing.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 30, 2009)

Whee, Chenowith on Glee, I really liked her in Pushing Daisies. She's fun in the quirky disfunctional character type. I like her idea of spending quality time with the Glee club members. Someday I'll learn that trick with a birthday cake.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2009)

Good episode.  Good mix of funny bits and music.

Next week looks funny too.  "Oh please, it's just a public school."


----------



## Mider T (Sep 30, 2009)

Okay, so I finally know it comes on Wednesdays.  Time to catch up.


----------



## Iria (Sep 30, 2009)

Absolutely my new favorite show!

Oh boy did Ryan Murphy do a good job with this series. I never watched Nip/Tuck but I can probably guess at how much of a departure this is.

So much heart and humor...I love it!

As for the latest ep: Kristin Chenoweth has an amazing voice, but oh when the glee kids got together to sang "Somebody to Love" my heart melted!!

I hate that dumb preggo cheerleader slut for getting in the way of adorable Finn and Rachel


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 1, 2009)

^I'm not really sure I'm into the thought of Finn and Rachel right not, at least not since Finn tried tricking Rachel into rejoning Glee instead of asking for her help. Sure, she's a bit batty and all but he could have had the decency to not use her feelings for him in that way. I did very much like their version of Someboy to Love at the end though, very sweet. ;3


----------



## Zhiyao (Oct 1, 2009)

So Kurt is actually straight since he seems that he really like those steroids injected men in the magazine,



o wait....


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 1, 2009)

show was good, the chenowith girl can really sing her ass off, when she started singing i would be like  then after a few seconds i was like 

anyway, finn did a good job seducing rachel, i was never that good in HS :S


----------



## Iria (Oct 1, 2009)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> ^I'm not really sure I'm into the thought of Finn and Rachel right not, at least not since Finn tried tricking Rachel into rejoning Glee instead of asking for her help. Sure, she's a bit batty and all but he could have had the decency to not use her feelings for him in that way. I did very much like their version of Someboy to Love at the end though, very sweet. ;3



Yeah I thought that was shady too. But he's just so cute D;

And the face he made when he turned after his first "seduction" was telling. He likes her too and knew it was wrong to do that, but only pushed forward bc hes trying to live up to his responsibilities.

UGH that preggo!!!


----------



## R00t_Decision (Oct 1, 2009)

I stopped watching after ep 3. Episode 3 was bad.


----------



## Prendergast (Oct 3, 2009)

so the singing... it's really the actors?


----------



## pfft (Oct 3, 2009)

^ you know its so fake when they are actually performing but i think its their voices.


----------



## Prendergast (Oct 3, 2009)

seeing the horrible syncing of the singing kind of deters me from fully enjoying the moment. like that gold digger by kanye part.


----------



## pfft (Oct 3, 2009)

lulz hahaha but you know you loved that song. 

one of the better songs, but bust yo windows tops it. 

but they look so lamely fake when they do sing. i lol at it. detracts from the stupid drama in the show.


----------



## Prendergast (Oct 3, 2009)

so i guess it gets pretty serious? i just saw the first two and it was pretty light hearted. man, so many people are out to ruin people's lives!


----------



## pfft (Oct 3, 2009)

idk i seen some seriousness. in a small way it reminded me of freaks and geeks with the seriousness parts. JUST A LITTLE THOUGH FnG is awesome. 

i also hate the main teachers wife. Shuster or w/e his name is. 

and LOL at them making that teacher go out with that FUGLY ass coach guy.


----------



## Prendergast (Oct 3, 2009)

i loved when that football coach said that because he's a minority, he'll never get fired. lulz so true! i'm gonna be _that_ guy when i graduate.


----------



## pfft (Oct 3, 2009)

hahahaha i remember something about that
i love that cheerleader coach lady Sue too. makes me lol 
 i just want them to show more Kurt. best thing about the show.


----------



## Prendergast (Oct 3, 2009)

kurt had me scratching my head. didn't know if he was straight or transgender. maybe after a few more episodes, i'll learn. 
that actress for coach cheerios is awesome for the role.


----------



## pfft (Oct 3, 2009)

FUCK HOW CAN YOU NOT KNOW KURT WAS GAY!  i still dont see how that black bitch didnt know. 

oh and i laugh when finn jizz's in his pants.  LIKE WHO DOES THAT!?!?! 

yeah she is perfect for the coach. i love when she is a bitch to the other staff.


----------



## Prendergast (Oct 3, 2009)

lolz josh groban and having an interest in cougars. i just saw episode 3 today.


----------



## pfft (Oct 3, 2009)

oh yeah when he hit on that old drunk lady. that was kinda lulz. 

i still havent seen the newest episode yet.


----------



## Prendergast (Oct 3, 2009)

can't believe it's an hour long show. it takes a bit longer to catch up.


----------



## pfft (Oct 3, 2009)

i thought it would be one of those half hour ones. 

you need to see the next episode after that one. i loved it. 

makes you wanna sing i bet.


----------



## Prendergast (Oct 3, 2009)

so far none of them made me want to sing personally.


----------



## pfft (Oct 4, 2009)

next episode single ladies will get you.


----------



## Prendergast (Oct 4, 2009)

oh gosh they sing single ladies? well i guess i could squeeze that in for the night.


----------



## pfft (Oct 4, 2009)

lulz oh man what a tight schedule you run. 

but yes of course they sing it. 

it delves from the main cast to al the footie players


----------



## Prendergast (Oct 4, 2009)

by the end of the season, i think the whole school joins.


----------



## pfft (Oct 4, 2009)

as if that would ever happen irl. 

the element of fantasy is what keeps me coming.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 4, 2009)

last episode i started feeling duped that the glee club was overall attractive, cause of the cheerleaders and football players joining.  The first episodes the glee club was presented as a bunch of outcast.


----------



## pfft (Oct 4, 2009)

^ lulz i know. its like every popular click in the school is now signing up for the club. 
outcasts my ass. glee club is where its at.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 7, 2009)

Oh Sue, what a horrifying parent she would have been. Poor Kirk though, he couldn't side with the girls. xD How did Terri even manage to become the school nurse. I know it is public school but they have some standards, right? I admire that Rachel was able to talk to Quinn so frankly.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 8, 2009)

i  might get the episodes on dvd or something.  The songs are all enjoyable classics with dance numbers, and the drama is pretty good.  I didn't even know that one actress was capable of drama (wasn't she on the parody of narnia?).

shusters wife is a nightmare.  that's what happens when you marry ur HS sweetheart :S  did anybody laugh when she said "i cultivated my popularity in HS" or whatever she said?  I was like "that's what i did wrong in HS!"


----------



## Laex (Oct 9, 2009)

rawrrr, the episode was amazing! especially when they were high and did the performances :ho


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 9, 2009)

i took alot of pseudoephedrine in HS, but i had bronchitis and allergies all the time too.  I figured out later on that it was a sort of steroid


----------



## Laex (Oct 9, 2009)

kids on steriods, not good.



also, randomness but did you know the actor of Finn is actually 27


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 14, 2009)

Haha, flunking the cheerleaders, what a masterful move. I love the whole passing the note during class to figure out the baby's name. Drizzle. xD 

How would the guy know if he got authentic panties if she just cut the price tag off of them?  As for the rest, Sue sure is fantastically devious.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 15, 2009)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Haha, flunking the cheerleaders, what a masterful move. I love the whole passing the note during class to figure out the baby's name. Drizzle. xD
> 
> How would the guy know if he got authentic panties if she just cut the price tag off of them?  As for the rest, Sue sure is fantastically devious.



i'm surprised everyone didn't hear that conversation.

As for the panties, well, he had all the bargaining power, he can make her prove they were hers


----------



## pfft (Oct 17, 2009)

this last episode was probably the best if not one of the best episodes of Glee. 
Sue v Shoe was fucking epic


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 17, 2009)

omfg that was krisin chenowitz, the cheno.

woman could sing the phone book and get a ghrammy.

everyone google "Glitter and be Gay" from her. Or her original broadway cast songs of wicked


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 21, 2009)

I watch this show every week.  It is so much fun to watch, it is like my guilty pleasure on tv right now.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 21, 2009)

Wait, I'm not sure here.  I want it, but I'm not sure if I've got it.  Please help


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 21, 2009)

A mashup of the Scandalous song and I Could Have Danced All Night would be lovely. It was pretty great that Finn and Quinn decided to go to Emma of all people to find out how to be cool.  Kids sure are hilarious. Simultaneously accusing Finn of being gay while harassing him for impregnating Quinn.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 21, 2009)

I think Emma really did have on a thong...and was about to let him see it...


----------



## Chee (Oct 21, 2009)

My friend is making me watch Glee in return that he watches Dexter.

Anyone have the first couple of episodes streaming somewhere?


----------



## shadowlords (Oct 22, 2009)

Chee said:


> My friend is making me watch Glee in return that he watches Dexter.
> 
> Anyone have the first couple of episodes streaming somewhere?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 22, 2009)

wasn't expecting a noah and homegirl hook up.  shes hotter every episode.  especially in those skirts


----------



## Mider T (Oct 22, 2009)

Seems next episode the secret will be out.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 24, 2009)

think thats more of a preveiw of next month not the next episode nessesarily


----------



## MidnightToker426 (Oct 30, 2009)

OMFG I love this show, just started watching it online

Mr. Schuester and Noah are HOT


----------



## LuCas (Nov 1, 2009)

Im not sure if you guys know this already but a lot of the cheerleaders in Glee are hot


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 4, 2009)

I just watched the pilot of this show, and as much as I avoid most musicals I find this really refreshing and interesting. It's just a shame the show is only in the middle of its first season, the weekly wait will be torture.


----------



## Laex (Nov 4, 2009)

and no new episode this week either. Stupid baseball


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 4, 2009)

Laex said:


> and no new episode this week either. Stupid baseball



I'm going to miss it this week.  

I had to buy the new Entertainment Weekly, Glee is on the cover.


----------



## Laex (Nov 6, 2009)

Nuriel said:


> I'm going to miss it this week.
> 
> I had to buy the new Entertainment Weekly, Glee is on the cover.



cant wait for next week 


is it really?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 11, 2009)

Defying Gravity! I love the songs from Wicked. I assume the issue of Kurt and Rachel wanting the lead will be solved by them singing a duet. After all, that song does involve the two witches, eh?

The Glee club's reaction to the whole wheelchair thing was pretty great. Artie is so sweet, even when he tells someone they are irritating most of the time. 

_I find recipies...confusing._ Although I shouldn't make fun of that, I can't cook either.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 12, 2009)

was a good episode again.  The baby mama drama is gonna play out to be a big deal later on.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 12, 2009)

Defying Gravity and Kristin Chenowitz on the same show.
On Fox
This has officially broke the awesomeness limit and must be cancelled as sno as possible. We can't have people thinking Fox has quality.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 12, 2009)

also, rachel reminds me so much of idina menzel. It would be so awesome if they could have her in. I mean they got the fucking cheno, how hard can the bringing the lord of broadway after that be?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 12, 2009)

Jane Lynch ('Sue Sylvester') was just...


----------



## Zhiyao (Nov 13, 2009)

looks like next episode homegirl's hormones are going wild for the teacher, hahahaha


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 13, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Jane Lynch ('Sue Sylvester') was just...


I loved how the people thought she had a brain tumor or something else horribly wrong because she was actually being nice.


Zhiyao said:


> looks like next episode homegirl's hormones are going wild for the teacher, hahahaha


Yeah, I'm wondering about how that would come about. Considering at least two times so far she has complained about him ruining her life by not giving her the solo right away. I'm going to bet that Finn is somehow going to be jealous.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 13, 2009)

It took a week for my friend to talk me into watching this, I don't regret it... Brilliant

Sue is similar to a gym teacher I had two years ago, except Sue is awesome and she isn't....


----------



## Mider T (Nov 13, 2009)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> I loved how the people thought she had a brain tumor or something else horribly wrong because she was actually being nice.
> 
> Yeah, I'm wondering about how that would come about. Considering at least two times so far she has complained about him ruining her life by not giving her the solo right away. I'm going to bet that Finn is somehow going to be jealous.



It's just a schoolgirl crush, I bet it'll disappear the episode after this and never be mentioned again.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 14, 2009)

yeah schoolgirl crush.  Schuster is a cool guy, and she's in desperate need of some dong.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 14, 2009)

Would be odd if they made a big deal out of it.

So what's the favorite song/dance so far?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 14, 2009)

single ladies/beyonce probably, then that mash up episode, those were most fun.

have they done halo yet?


----------



## Hellion (Nov 14, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> single ladies/beyonce probably, then that mash up episode, those were most fun.
> 
> have they done halo yet?



Those are my favorites too, and Halo was on the mash/up epiode


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm on and off, but I'll say the Vitamin D episode for now... 

I hope Fox won't butcher this, but ratings seem good..


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 14, 2009)

defying gravity, followed by somebody to love, followed by maybe this time with K Cheno, followed by don't stop believing, followed by the mash up episode


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2009)

I went back and watched some of the episodes that I have missed.

Episode 6: Vitamin D was terrific.  Great mixture of comedy and music.

Which episode was Defying Gravity again?  I like to be reminded of Wicked from time to time.  Awesome fucking musical.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 15, 2009)

the most recent episode


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2009)

Ah shit.  I'm still a week behind then.

I read something on EW today about SNL dream hosts.  Sue Sylvester was one of the people mentioned.  I couldn't agree more.  Her dry delivery would be perfect.  I agree that Saturday Night Live pretty much sucks now...but her presence would definitely result in a funny skit or 2.

(NarutoSimpson...USC sucks this year.)


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 16, 2009)

ugh, SNL was awful this weekend, that target girl is just not funny in her skits.

USC isn't good this year, no good LBs (safety leading team in tackles ) and beat up offense.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2009)

Which chick do you find hotter?  Quinn or Rachel?

I'm having a tough time deciding myself.  I waffle constantly.  I thought Rachel was hotter for a while...now that Quinn isn't wearing that Cheerleader uniform all the damn time...I'm starting to like her.  (Not a bad dilemma to have though to tell you the truth.)


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 16, 2009)

rachel. Atitude and tallent count for hotness too. Also, she has indiza menzel's nose


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 16, 2009)

Agreed... She's a little more unique. Quinn is mostly your typical blond cheerleader, with a somewhat shitty personality. Lol Finn...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 17, 2009)

quinn is really hot, but there's something about a girl that can sing that can't be measured in mere numbers, it can be pretty hot.


----------



## The World (Nov 18, 2009)

Jane Lynch makes the show. Without her, there would just be gay kid(s) singing.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 18, 2009)

Omg, the stuff they were thinking about while the duet was going on was AMAZING. Schuester's expression while thinking about how crazy Rachel looked while they were singing, Finn seeing Rachel's butt, Quinn noticing, and Kurt's thought on the duet. Perfect, pure gold.


----------



## Zhiyao (Nov 18, 2009)

I love the amount of awkward moments in this episode, Quinn's parents are some fucking assholes, they both need to get falcon-punched out of existence

O ya, and Finn needs to grow a set of balls and stop being emo, after all he is gonna be the father of baby mohawk


----------



## Mozu (Nov 18, 2009)

YOU'RE HAVIN MY BAAAYBAAAAY~


----------



## Red Riding Hood (Nov 19, 2009)

You gotta love Kurt. This guy has no shame. The way he said "call me" to Finn during the song was priceless.


----------



## Laex (Nov 19, 2009)

poor quinn


----------



## Mozu (Nov 19, 2009)

Poor Quinn? More like more Finn.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 19, 2009)

fin has an unique voice and is a lovable character, but his "you don't know the pressure I'm going through" skit sure is deaming

I liked black chick who's name I don't know for lack of mentioning much better this episode


----------



## Mozu (Nov 19, 2009)

I only feel bad for Finn bc he isn't the father and she's making him go through all this shit for nothing. Other than that he's a dumbass that doesn't interest me as a character. I still  want to burn him for that little dinner stunt.


----------



## User Name (Nov 19, 2009)

Poor baby. 

Finn is a dumbass for thinking he is the father when they never had sex. I can't get over how dumb this is.

Quinn is a cheating, lying manipulative bitch who is trying to force a baby on another man.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 19, 2009)

that's a terrible thing to say. Quinn is a tipical cheerio who finds herself cornered by the indescretions of her youth and does what she sees as the only option to survive. Finn is guillible but a really nice guy with real talent who is willing to sometimes even do dark deeds when he ges really pushed.

A bit like superman he is.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 19, 2009)

Quinn might grow on me, depending on how her attitude turns out to be later. She has had some positive growth imo. 

I want to see Terris sister thrown into boiling hot water...
Even if she's only a minor character...


----------



## Mozu (Nov 19, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> that's a terrible thing to say. Quinn is a tipical cheerio who finds herself cornered by the indescretions of her youth and does what she sees as the only option to survive. Finn is guillible but a really nice guy with real talent who is willing to sometimes even do dark deeds when he ges really pushed.
> 
> A bit like superman he is.



So lying to someone about them being the father of your child is survival? Maybe if he's got money, but Quinn thinks she's in love with Finn. She's acting out of desperation to cover up that she cheated on him with his best friend.  She's a selfish bitch.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 19, 2009)

Hiroko said:


> So lying to someone about them being the father of your child is survival? Maybe if he's got money, but Quinn thinks she's in love with Finn. She's acting out of desperation to cover up that she cheated on him with his best friend.  She's a selfish bitch.



No, she tries to cover up because she believes Fin is the only one who actually as a shot to get out of that cow town and he is someone she really does care about. They have grown together- And grown up as quinn refuses t otake money from her glee club friends


----------



## Mozu (Nov 19, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> No, she tries to cover up because she believes Fin is the only one who actually as a shot to get out of that cow town and he is someone she really does care about. They have grown together- And grown up as quinn refuses t otake money from her glee club friends



You really think that justifies her actions? I don't think it has anything to do with monetary means overall, she's being driven by her emotions--emotions that tell her she loves Quinn and she needs to keep up this facade in order to keep him in her life. I'm going to be nothing but satisfied once Puck lets shit his the fan. Will _his_ mommy let her stay at his house? I wonder...


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 19, 2009)

She is a spoiled brat and her actions are certainly selfish, but it does seem that she's changing a little, in contrast to the stuck up bitch she was when we first saw her. Unless of course I'm looking at this the wrong way, but I don't think she's using Finn just in her own interest anymore.  She seems to have a conscience, and being thrown out by her douchebag parents is probably going to turn her into a better person... Although when the secret comes out, it's going to result in a lot of drama. I find it hard to believe that Finn will forgive her that easily...


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 19, 2009)

Quinn's story does interest me at least a little. I didn't like her at first but seeing more about her character makes me at least sympathize. I can't even imagine what suddenly learning you are pregnant in high school with no other means of support could be like. Quinn even pointed out how afraid her own mother would be of her father finding out, so of course she herself would be terrified.

 Such a horribly rigid family seeming so stuck with keeping up appearences. I'm glad Quinn got to meet the Glee kids because of Finn since I do believe she is meant to grow. I assume that having carried the child for so long eventually she simply won't want to give it up to the actually crazy blonde lady.


----------



## The World (Nov 20, 2009)

Quinn is fucking hot. CALL ME BABY!


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 20, 2009)

quinn us not meant to be likeable, she's meant to be simpathizable. Despite every on screen mean decision she did, it really is only meant for survival

It's not like she's shue's wife. Now there's a bitch


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 20, 2009)

^i disagree, quinn is a major bitch.  Finn is the one who's gonna hurt the most at the end of this, with all the betrayals he will know.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 20, 2009)

She had a strict upbringing, and she's just doing this for survival, so Banhammer has a point. She even wanted to give her child away to Terri because she knows Finn is such a good person, and she didn't want to burden him a child. Bitch? Yes, but not completely without morals, to me it makes the situation less black/white. Even if it doesn't justify her actions...

Flaws make a character even better


----------



## pfft (Nov 20, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> that's a terrible thing to say. Quinn is a tipical cheerio who finds herself cornered by the indescretions of her youth and does what she sees as the only option to survive. Finn is guillible but a really nice guy with real talent who is willing to sometimes even do dark deeds when he ges really pushed.
> 
> A bit like superman he is.


this whole post made me lol. 

please tell me what Kurt is to the show and black girl, and wheelchair boy, and fake stuttering asian now please. 




Banhammer said:


> quinn us not meant to be likeable, she's meant to be simpathizable. Despite every on screen mean decision she did, it really is only meant for survival
> 
> It's not like she's shue's wife. Now there's a bitch



mr shoe's wife is such a fucking evil vile bitch.


----------



## pfft (Nov 20, 2009)

OMG i forgot topic related... I had a dream about Finn last night... T_T it was kinda sexual.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 20, 2009)

This episode lacked Sue Sylvester though....


----------



## pfft (Nov 20, 2009)

sue is one of my favourite characters... she is awesome. 

the last episode they showed a human side to her with the sister stuff. lol @ mr shoe being so suspicious of her.


----------



## LuCas (Nov 21, 2009)

Yeah, sue is so friggin funny with her evilness hahah


----------



## Zhiyao (Nov 21, 2009)

I actually like sue better than Mr. Shue, maybe its because I don't like how Mr. Shue tries to "sugar-coat" situations, for my lack of a better description. Sue OTOH is pretty straight forward most of the time, being funnier.


----------



## Prendergast (Nov 25, 2009)

their Imagine almost brought a tear to my eye today


----------



## Zhiyao (Nov 25, 2009)

Just remember kids, if you have picked Quinn over Rachel, Just take note that Rachel is a hot Jew who does not have the gag reflex(which might come in handy one day, or night), haha


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 28, 2009)

The pregnancy plot is just a drag...


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 28, 2009)

What? I completly disagree.


----------



## Prendergast (Nov 28, 2009)

it's better than what we had in the first few episodes


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> This episode lacked Sue Sylvester though....


That's never a good thing.  

I can't really support Puck being named the father anymore.  He showed an incredible amount of immaturity with those text messages last episode.  I think Quinn is doing the right thing if she isn't ready to take care of the child herself.

And yeah...I really despise Mr. Shue's wife.  Hope she is out of the picture soon.


----------



## pfft (Nov 28, 2009)

lol I forgot all about Eve. Then to see her guest starring in glee, that was unexpected. 

hahaha puck shows signs of immaturity... wth he is like 17.  All he did was some stupid texting bullshit. Its Quinn who is being stupid. she should have had an abortion or give it to mr shoe's bitch wife.  

the deaf kids song imagine was cute.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 28, 2009)

Cool epilepsy, eh? I liked the little bit in the episode where Quinn stopped Finn from clapping at the end of Bootylicious. I liked how the episode showed us the bit between the two other competing schools to show there's more behind their denial of Sue's offer.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2009)

Mr. Shue's mash attempt to get Rachel over her crush a few episodes ago was hilarious.  I thought that episode was extremely funny in general.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 28, 2009)

I don't think mr shu's wife is a real bitch. I mean, she's kitty pool shallow, but right now, she's just too scared of the consequences of her stupidity, and the real reason for us to hate her so much is because we simpathise so much with sue.


This is such a deep well written show. And the characters aren't even that unique, which makes the awesomness of it too high for fox standards.
This show is to be canceled by eppy thirteen you'll see


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 28, 2009)

I feel bad for Mrs Shu, since most of it is her being convinced by her sister that this is the right thing to do, when the farther it goes the more of a hole it puts her in.

I mean wouldnt Mr Shu kinda want to be their for the birth lol?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 28, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> I feel bad for Mrs Shu, since most of it is her being convinced by her sister that this is the right thing to do, when the farther it goes the more of a hole it puts her in.
> 
> I mean wouldnt Mr Shu kinda want to be their for the birth lol?



the birth is gonna be unexpected and during spring break


----------



## Laex (Dec 2, 2009)

oh shit. that was so women-beater action.

but, poor terri D:


----------



## Zhiyao (Dec 2, 2009)

wow, shit has hit the fan this episode


----------



## Mozu (Dec 2, 2009)

Soooo glad he found that fake baby-bump in her drawer. I am satisfied, though it was sad that he had to leave Glee Club.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 3, 2009)

holy shit, it finally hit the fan and we have reaped what we sowed :amazed  the kitchen scene was intense, poor mr schu. and that bitch manipulator terri


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 3, 2009)

the matress thing was random though


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 4, 2009)

I thought the Glee club would be less than thrilled about mattresses. I guess they were just glad it wasn't something worse, like a Cialis commerical.  With what Emma said I think there is some chance of Will giving Terri another chance. I wonder what this would mean for Quinn's baby though.


----------



## The World (Dec 4, 2009)

Damn, I really want to Mr. Shue to beat Terri, that would have been HI-fucking-larious.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 5, 2009)

finale is coming


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Dec 5, 2009)

I love this show.
I don't want to wait 4 months. 

Edit: Terri is a crazy bitch, he'll probably go back to her though. >_>


----------



## Zhiyao (Dec 7, 2009)

Next season, I want Rachel Berry to sing You belong with me from Taylor Swift


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 7, 2009)

Joss Whedon is set do direct one of these episodes.


There's very few things left this show can do to further  awesomejinx itself for cancelation


----------



## Mider T (Dec 8, 2009)

The World said:


> Damn, I really want to Mr. Shue to beat Terri, that would have been HI-fucking-larious.



I thought he was about to seriously reverse-Elin Woods on her.


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2009)

Mider T said:


> I thought he was about to seriously reverse-Elin Woods on her.



Elin Woods wouldn't do shit, she knows Tiger is willing to stuff 80 million dollars down her pocket to keep her ass from leaving him.


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey! Found this thread like yesterday and I've been meaning to post ever since. Anyways, Quinn is quickly becoming one of my favourite characters in this show. The showdown between her and Sue was epic.

Also, kudos to Schuester's actor. His scene totally stole this episode.


----------



## Black (Dec 8, 2009)

Glee is a horrible show.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 8, 2009)

Better than soul eater.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm surprised that Quinn has decided to do this on her own, at least for now. Her shutting down Puck's offer to help her and do this by herself has made me respect her more. Now I just wonder where she will live though.


----------



## Iria (Dec 9, 2009)

^Yeah she gained a bit of respect from me there.


What a great season!! What a wonderful show 

This has truly been the highlight of the fall for me and I can't wait for the next season! On to Regionals and death to Vocal Adrenaline


----------



## Zhiyao (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes, Santana X Britney now officially canon!!! My fanfic is now reality


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 10, 2009)

rain on my parade huh? Good call

Love how rachel is always puttnig her hands behind her when she's singing and looking she's gonna blast off nto space midsong


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 10, 2009)

i like the skirts she wears.

episode was intense, what with
*Spoiler*: __ 



finn finding out


, and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



schuster leaving his wife


, nasty sue, and the final 
*Spoiler*: __ 



kiss


, it was pretty wild.


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 10, 2009)

Holy shit Sue was awesome this episode. Also, it may just be because I picked up the show a little late, but was this finale the first and only time the asian guy spoke? and it was like one line. lol


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 10, 2009)

Yeah this was the first time the Asian guy spoke.

Uh I think the other guy has spoken at all though.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 10, 2009)

4 months..... Fox you


----------



## Laex (Dec 10, 2009)

so liek. the kiss was comming. and we all knew it  

Quinn is fucked up now that finn knows, sue's a bitch and the deaf kids couldnt sing.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 11, 2009)

Sue is the bitch that everyone loves..

The revelation and everything was handled quite well, although I wasn't expecting Will to leave his wife so suddenly, being the kind person he is. Justice was served


----------



## Laex (Dec 11, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> Sue is the bitch that everyone loves..
> 
> The revelation and everything was handled quite well, although I wasn't expecting Will to leave his wife so suddenly, being the kind person he is. Justice was served



true that 

Yes, it was so intense and vicious. But liek. Whats gonna happen next? Liek. where is will staying? And is he gonna take the house and kick terri out?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 11, 2009)

Sahb said:


> Was this finale the first and only time the asian guy spoke? and it was like one line. lol



What was the scene again?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 11, 2009)

First problem of the next season will be getting his wife to sign the divorce papers.  Something tells me she and Sue are going to team up.


----------



## Laex (Dec 11, 2009)

Mider T said:


> First problem of the next season will be getting his wife to sign the divorce papers.  Something tells me she and Sue are going to team up.



that's a possibility. Sue is always going to be the one to fuck things up


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 11, 2009)

Even though Sue is an awesome character I'm glad the principle finally stood up to her. Her defenses against all the evidence was pretty great though. Merely circumstantial evidence, eh? xD I was surprised about Will getting with Emma so fast as well. Events in the series are moving a lot faster than I thought they would over all. I approve mightily.


----------



## Laex (Dec 11, 2009)

Terri is Will's wife xD 


Will got with Emma


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 11, 2009)

asian dudes name is asian guy


----------



## The World (Dec 11, 2009)

I felt the season finale in the beginning was going to be a downer but it got better as it went along.

I love Sue, hope she returns.


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 11, 2009)

Dimezanime20 said:


> What was the scene again?



Finn was telling them to improvise a dance after they realized they needed to make a new set list and asian guy said 'it's gonna be choppy'.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 14, 2009)

Sahb said:


> Finn was telling them to improvise a dance after they realized they needed to make a new set list and asian guy said 'it's gonna be choppy'.


 
Haha oh yea.lol


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 16, 2009)

is glee gonna win any awards ?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 16, 2009)

best variety probably. Blindfolded.


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 20, 2009)

the judges were pretty great. i thought it was a great sectional episode. happy ending (kinda). there's still going to be a lot of problems next year


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2010)

On ep 2, looks like a winner to me. Minus the main guy, his acting is a little off.


----------



## The Duchess (Jan 5, 2010)

Glee is love. pek Also, Sue is awesome.

"Welcome to Sue Sylvester Express. Destination: Horror"



narutosimpson said:


> asian dudes name is asian guy


No, it's Other Asian.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jan 5, 2010)

does anyone know where i can watch episode 1 from may?


----------



## The Duchess (Jan 5, 2010)

^ Try hulu.com.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 5, 2010)

Missy said:


> ^ Try hulu.com.


Sadly, Hulu only has the last five episodes.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2010)

I watched it on Sidereel and Tvshack, try them.

Caught up to 4 eps, I swear this is turning in to a soap opera. Its strange I nearly dislike all of them except for the teacher and the main guy. The main girl is incredibly annoying.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 7, 2010)

Another plug for libraries being awesome. Today I saw the first DVD volume of Glee had arrived on hold for someone at the library. So I dashed off to place it on hold for myself as well. I'm 21th in line waiting for it. But I also squeezed in holds for the first and second soundtracks for the series. ;3


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jan 8, 2010)

does it matter if you watch the directors cut and not the normal pilot?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 8, 2010)

Dbgohan08 said:


> does it matter if you watch the directors cut and not the normal pilot?


Director's cut just has one or two added/lengthened scenes. I forget which scenes but they didn't bother the pace.


----------



## The Duchess (Jan 8, 2010)

I agree, I think Rachel's annoying. She has an amazing voice, and she does have her moments but I'm getting tired of her singing all the leads and/or solos. Mercedes has had her share, but what about Tina? 

Also, Artie's voice >>> Finn's. Can't figure out for the life of me why Finn's the speshul singer, his voice isn't that great.



Dragonus Nesha said:


> Sadly, Hulu only has the last five episodes.


What? You're kidding.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2010)

Yeah Finn's voice is okay but Artie's is better, but obviously the jock will win.

Watched till Ep 11, the show is good, its got heart even if the high school drama is alittle childish.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2010)

artie keeps sonding like he's holding his voice back by putting marbles on his mouth
Kurt forever. He may sound girlish but he let's go.

Also, asian singer lacks character depth to earn solos.  And since one of her tragic flaws is a shyness induced speech impediment, I don't mind not hearing her speak alot.


----------



## The Duchess (Jan 8, 2010)

^ Tina's speech impediment was made up.



Ennoea said:


> Yeah Finn's voice is okay but Artie's is better, but obviously the jock will win.


Finn's such a bland character, and he seems a lot like Troy Bolton from HMS. Artie should have more backstory and screentime. 

Also, I know that the audience is supposed to be sympathetic towards Quinn and her pregnancy, but I can't muster up the sympathy for a girl who has sex with her boyfriend's best friend, lies about it, and all the while has the nerve to ask Finn what HE'S going to do about the doctor's bills.

Btw, is there a FC for Glee?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2010)

I did feel for her when her parents found out tho. She's still a ho but it was really awful.

Finished it. I really wish Sue would do more than just trying to destroy Glee club, she's becoming irritating now. And seriously give some of the other characters some spotlight next season.


----------



## pfft (Jan 9, 2010)

finn looks and sounds like shit.  its always funny how they  try to make him out to sound good.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 9, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I did feel for her when her parents found out tho. She's still a ho but it was really awful.
> 
> Finished it. I really wish Sue would do more than just trying to destroy Glee club, she's becoming irritating now. And seriously give some of the other characters some spotlight next season.



She removed her tear ducts because she wasn't using them.  How much more awesome do you want from her?


----------



## The Duchess (Jan 9, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I did feel for her when her parents found out tho. She's still a ho but it was really awful.


True, her parents were pretty assholish about the whole thing. At least Finn's mom was cool about it.



> Finished it. I really wish Sue would do more than just trying to destroy Glee club, she's becoming irritating now.


 Wat? Sue's got the best lines in the series.



> And seriously give some of the other characters some spotlight next season.


This I agree with.


----------



## Laex (Jan 9, 2010)

Sue is amazing. Yet, the biggest bitch.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2010)

Its not like I dislike Sue, I think she's the best character on the show but her sole purpose on the show seems to be wanting to destroy Glee, I just think her character will become tedious quite quickly if they keep on doing the same thing with her.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2010)

Quinn is my favorite character.  Cut her some fucking slack, Missy.  

I agree on Finn though.  I'm not a big fan of his.  He's just too unintelligent.  And I think he sings way too many solos.  Artie and Puck deserve more opportunities.


----------



## The Duchess (Jan 9, 2010)

I don't like Puck much. He's an ass. 

But yeah, I do think the screentime should be more balanced with the guys. GTFO Finn, Wheels and Other Asian do it better. 

Again, is there a FC for Glee? I wanna start one if anybody here's interested in joining it.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2010)

Other Asian shouldn't even sing honestly.  He might be good and all... but he's a better dancer.  He should be dancing during most of the performances.  He fucking tore it up during the mash-up (when he was actually given an opportunity).


----------



## Bart (Jan 12, 2010)

I saw this last night on e4 and it was awesome 

Skins and Glee are by far the best shows of their genre.


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 12, 2010)

Personally, I really liked Tina when she did True Colours, though Lea Michelle still quite obviously has the best voice. And I also wish I could hear a Mercedes solo that was sung just normally. I know she's supposed to have soul and everything, but sometimes it just feels a little forced and detracts from the overall performance.

Finn's still the crappiest singer of the bunch though.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 14, 2010)

Here's the track list for the second Glee Soundtrack which just arrived for me:

*Spoiler*: __ 



1. "Proud Mary" 
2. "Endless Love" 
3. "I'll Stand By You" 
4. "Don't Stand So Close To Me/Young Girl" 
5. "Crush" 
6. "(You're) Having My Baby" 
7. "Lean On Me" 
8. "Don't Make Me Over" 
9. "Imagine" 
10. "True Colors" 
11. "Jump" 
12. "Smile" (Lily Allen cover) 
13. "Smile" (Charlie Chaplin cover) 
14. "And I Am Telling You I'm Not Going" 
15. "Don't Rain On My Parade" 
16. "You Can't Always Get What You Want" 
17. "My Life Would Suck Without You" 



The tracks I like the most from it were: "Don't Stand So Close to Me/Young Girl" (that might mostly be because I can just picture him singing it and the two girls being totally in love xD, "(You're) Having My Baby" (which I still can't believe Finn sang as his confession), "Imagine" (so sweet), "Jump" (the energy xD), "Smile" (the first one, although I still think the song is a strange one).

If any of you want any of them ripped just pm me.  Someday I'll get my hands on the first soundtrack as well.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2010)

Damn.  Quinn looked fucking hot at the Golden Globes.

Congratulations to Glee for winning Best Comedy/Musical.


----------



## Muse (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm so glad they won, can't wait for new eps 

 I only started watching glee like a week ago, thank god for the internet


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow, I think it's been much more than a month since Glee ended and I still can't get "My Life Would Suck" out of my head.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 7, 2010)

Doesn't this show return April 18th?


----------



## stardust (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm not sure. I know that it's returning in April sometime, but I guess that seems like a likely date.

Also, I can't wait for the Madonna episode.


----------



## Muse (Feb 7, 2010)

The FOX website says that episodes return April 13th at 9


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 7, 2010)

Yeah, like this show. I don't have a TV or cable and haven't had for awhile, but I know how to HUlU every now and then. I was just looking around and saw what I thought was a ridiculous show, but to my surprise it was awesome. I want to meet the girl who plays Rachel in real life and perform with her ( in a non-singing and dancing way) 

As to the show, it's fairly interesting. I like the Sue and what's his face dynamic. Sue is especially vicious, but not so one-dimensional that there isn't something else to her. As to, er, I remmeber his name now, Will, his wife is horrible. To think a woman would do such a thing! HORRIBLE! Yet, I like how that how story was paralled by the story with the pregnant cheer-leader. All that aside, holy crap, I never thought I'd like musical performance en-mass in a Tv show. A live perfomance on occasion is cool, but in a TV show: wtf BUT, it's pretty assume. I teared up real good when Rachel did her solo. Who am I kidding, I cried. Great show. MORE EPISODE NOW.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 20, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMoqfh7po-4&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zantha (Feb 20, 2010)

i love the show, but rachel just annoyes me so much. i like quinn a lot better, she is just a more intresting character and i think she is a better singer.


----------



## Muse (Feb 20, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMoqfh7po-4&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]



omg YES

Thanks for posting this, now i'm so excited for it to start again


----------



## Bart (Feb 20, 2010)

Hopefully Matt'll get more screentime.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2010)

> i love the show, but rachel just annoyes me so much. i like quinn a lot better, she is just a more intresting character *and i think she is a better singer*.



If that isn't delusion then I don't know what is.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 20, 2010)

Ooo, excellent promo. Sue's still as bitey as ever (not to mention pretty amazing looking in that bra xD). Quinn's singing seems pretty normal fair to me. I think that Rachel's better at that belting style that grabs your attention and I do prefer that. I do have to admit that my interest in Quinn had grown by a lot with what went on at the end of the episode so long ago.


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

Has there only been one season so far?

I only found out about this recently actually, and I'm so excited to watch it (I'm a musical addict).  I've already listened to most of the soundtrack   So I will try and watch old episodes online but likely just go with the new season when it starts airing.


----------



## Muse (Feb 21, 2010)

Sen said:


> Has there only been one season so far?
> 
> I only found out about this recently actually, and I'm so excited to watch it (I'm a musical addict).  I've already listened to most of the soundtrack   So I will try and watch old episodes online but likely just go with the new season when it starts airing.



Technically there's only been like half of a season...as of right now there's only 13 eps out, and it starts again in April 

You should watch the old eps since there's not that much :33


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh that's really manageable then, only one hour each other? 

And I'll try, so awesome that there is a show based around singing 

I think my favorite so far has been Somebody to Love or Don't Stand So Close To Me.


----------



## Muse (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah but a little less ofc w/o the commercials 

I agree, I've always liked musical stuff so I absolutely love Glee 

And those are two of my fave songs as well, although I like most of them so it's hard for me to pick


----------



## Muse (Feb 21, 2010)

Omg yeah, I need to buy the soundtrack...I've just been listening to the songs on youtube 

New songs...ahhhh, so excited


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

I actually just got them from the request thread here   Although otherwise I buy them on itunes.  I like youtube, but when I do that I will listen to a song and then not realize that I need to pick another one until a few hours later when it seems too silent.

I like how they mix up the old songs with new ones too, like when they pick which songs to cover.  It's cool to hear new versions of popular ones


----------



## Mider T (Feb 21, 2010)

How did Sue get her job back?


----------



## KamiKazi (Feb 21, 2010)

she's sue, she came in and just started doing her job and demanding a paycheck

but really she was only suspended so i guess suspension over


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

Need to watch soon so I will know characters and not just the songs


----------



## Grrblt (Apr 14, 2010)

Did you know that dolphins are just gay sharks?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 14, 2010)

^that shit was hilarious!

Good start to the season, lots of interesting things developing.  Waiting to hear idina sing something


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 14, 2010)

Yay for Hulu, for without it who knows when I would watch this. 

Oh man Sue, anything to get back I suppose. And wow Puck..._Please stop supersizing_? Really? Just when I thought his whole sexting thing was bad. When Finn was singing that song it looked like Kurt was going to jump him. The song Rachel went with did fit perfectly (haa, Gives You Hell). The musical choices are always great for this series. 

Lots of drama all around this episode. I'm impressed with how Finn was still willing to chase after Rachel after what she said at the end. Here's hoping Will can keep his pants on for Emma. I have my doubts about him being able to stay unattached especially given that Vocal Adrenaline lady. I can all too easily see her and Sue butting heads. Them both being the dominant female type and all.

The preview of Sue covering Vogue was....interesting.


----------



## The Duchess (Apr 14, 2010)

I LOVED Sue's music video at the end.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 14, 2010)

Looks like next episode is gonna be juicy since Will isn't doing the wooing for his relationship.  Why does everyone always comment on his hair though

I must admit, I thought of T-Pein when Finn said "chicks dig me".


----------



## The Duchess (Apr 14, 2010)

It's mainly just Sue that makes snarky comments on his hair.


----------



## Fermata (Apr 14, 2010)

I loved Rachel and Jonathan Groff's (Jesse is his character name I think?) duet in the book store; their voices go really well together.

And Sue's comments on Will's hair are always funny


----------



## The Duchess (Apr 14, 2010)

My favorite one's the one where she makes some kind of analogy between something (I forgot what) and "the amount of empty hair product bottles piled outside your apartment". It was in the matress episode.


----------



## Laex (Apr 14, 2010)

Rachel ruined gives you hell


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 21, 2010)

another awesome episode.  I thought i'd get sick of the madonna wanking, but they pulled it off.  and the plot chickens more


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 21, 2010)

mmm I personally loved this ep more than the first. But the lack of the goddess that is Dianna Agron is just wrong. Quinn needs more than a background role pls <3


----------



## The Duchess (Apr 21, 2010)

I liked this episode more, mainly because the rest of the cast that weren't Finn or Rachel actually played a role in it. I liked how Mercedes and Kurt told Shuester how they were being neglected 'cause I was getting tired of how Finn and Rachel were always singing the leads, tbh.

Also, the scene with Artie and Tina was really sweet. <3


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm not fawning a whole lot over this season 2 :-/


Lacks villan. Music is just, meh, music for the sake of it. Glee needs to break the shit can

finn is getting better though


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 21, 2010)

lol, mercedes told schuster like it is "i'm not gonna come in wailing on the last note "

and santana, "it's a win-win.  I meant for me "


----------



## Laex (Apr 21, 2010)

Just sue...


----------



## The Duchess (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm still not sure whether Sue was lying or not about her hair getting screwed up when she and her sister were messing with it.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 21, 2010)

Just when I thought Brittany couldn't be any more brilliant. She goes and says, "Just do what I do -- never say no." Fantastic. I wonder what Quinn was thinking when Puck said Madonna was a hall of fame milf. Like hey, maybe Puck will think of her as a milf. xD

 I can't believe Kurt and Mercedes actually felt sorry for Sue. But it worked out nicely with them with them being showcased as the singers for Sue. I like the collection of the Like a Virgin singers. Whenever I hear that song I can't help but think of Weird Al's cover, Like a Surgeon. At least this episode I'm proud of Will setting some boundaries.


----------



## Laex (Apr 21, 2010)

Brittany is obviously the most amazing side character evar  I dont think puck will think of her like that, Quinn's really pretty and all, but it would be funny if in season 2 she ends up keeping all the weight from being pregnant. 

Imo , Kurt didnt look good at all in that cheer-leading uniform, his usual array of clothes suits him so much better  On the topic of the cheerleaders, what about the practice session we saw where they were on stilts. Really didnt like it at all.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 21, 2010)

i liked those stilts, it was cool.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 28, 2010)

glee had some really good songs last night.  Not so much pop.  And kristin chenowith was cool again too.  Felt like an episode from last season.


----------



## Taylor (Apr 28, 2010)

Really bad show, hate that fat black woman, she annoys me ^^


----------



## Laex (Apr 28, 2010)

Sue is so... "People should know who i am "


----------



## Satsuki (Apr 28, 2010)

Beautiful episode. 
 Kristin.  I love her  

_Please be there, still in love
with meee_


----------



## Laex (Apr 28, 2010)

Kristin is the best shit ever.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 28, 2010)

The last eps have been abysmal. Decent enough songs, but too many uninteresting plots.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 28, 2010)

I disagree, yesterday's episode was heartwarming.  But I would like to see the drama that will unfold with Will's lovelife and the move onto regionals.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 28, 2010)

Sue actually told Kurt he has pear hips! How dare she, his hips are perfect...xD But things sure did work out well for her with what Mercedes did at the end. It was great seeing Kristin. Temptation really is kicking Will in the groin. I hope she shows up more in the future even though she talked of going off to Broadway. Poor Kurt, his plan backfired hard. Although he deserved it at least a little despite how much I like him. Quinn managed to mature so much. This episode was refreshing to see nothing about what was going on between Rachel and Finn.


----------



## The Duchess (Apr 28, 2010)

Liked this episode the most so far, mainly because the romance was nonexistent and therefore much less soap opera-like. Also Rachel was limited to three lines, which I also liked. 

Also, yay more moar Kurt and Mercedes. pek I liked the plot with Kurt's father and Finn's mother.


----------



## Gooba (Apr 28, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> glee had some really good songs last night.  Not so much pop.  And kristin chenowith was cool again too.  Felt like an episode from last season.


BRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCE!


----------



## Laex (Apr 29, 2010)

The Duchess said:


> Also, yay more moar Kurt and Mercedes. pek I liked the plot with Kurt's father and Finn's mother.



And we also saw a reincarnation of Quinn 

She's less bitchy which makes me lvoe her more


----------



## Bart (Apr 29, 2010)

Gooba said:


> BRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCE!



SPRRRIINNNNNGGGSTEEEENNNN!


----------



## Satsuki (Apr 29, 2010)

> I hope she shows up more in the future even though she talked of going off to Broadway


Field trip to NY for the Glee club anyone?  I mean they do sing songs from Broadway shows...


----------



## The World (Apr 29, 2010)

Wait no one posted this yet?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5CasgoSJmnI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grrblt (Apr 29, 2010)

The World said:


> Wait no one posted this yet?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5CasgoSJmnI[/YOUTUBE]





Grrblt said:


> Did you know that dolphins are just gay sharks?



. .       .


----------



## The World (Apr 29, 2010)

Sorry but there was no video evidence therefore inadmissible in court.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 4, 2010)

anyone else think there'll be a chenowith/menzel showdown over Will later in the series?


----------



## illmatic (May 4, 2010)

Who know QUINN was the culprit ?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 5, 2010)

had to be the best glee episode of the season if not ever, completely off the hook.  And i don't think i "got" brittney until this ep.  She's so dumb, but she rocks all her performances, i'm really into her at this point.  Jesse is such a stronger voice than finn.  wonder where that triangle will go.


----------



## Fermata (May 5, 2010)

I think Brittany's probably my favorite side character right now ; all her lines crack me up. I like that a lot of the cast all got their own little plotlines this episode, instead of it just being about Rachel and Finn. And I like Jesse's voice a lot better than Finn's too.....I wish he had more to sing (other than the bonus songs that don't appear in the show).


----------



## Satsuki (May 5, 2010)

YOU'RE A SLUT WILL

 Great episode. Very funny. I liked Rachel's video, I dun like her though. 
and Quinn and Will pek so sweet.

_LET'S GET PHYSICAL_


----------



## Laex (May 5, 2010)

The best episode in a long while 

Really funny, nice songs and shit was just lulzy.


----------



## The Duchess (May 5, 2010)

You're a slut, Will.

You're a slut, a slut, a slut.


----------



## Laex (May 5, 2010)

A filthy manwhore? 


Did Sue say filthy? or just manwhore.


----------



## Mider T (May 5, 2010)

Santana is due to get WORSE.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 6, 2010)

I remember my brother listening to Ice Ice Baby and other hip hop songs of that time period when I was a kid. xD Emma was scary although I'm not sure it was entirely in a good way. I do have to admit Will's a bit of a manwhore, but he didn't actually sleep with ladies. He's on the rebound after never being alone so I kind of feel sorry for him. 

I liked hearing Artie sing again. Olivia Newton John's revamp of Physical was pretty great. I have to agree, Jesse sounds better than Finn. But I also like Puck's better as well. So maybe I should just say I like all the male voices better. xD I thought Jesse could have been the culprit because he's obviously there to stir up junk. The songs felt more theatric this episode, I liked it.


----------



## The Duchess (May 6, 2010)

Dunno if spoilers are allowed but...


*Spoiler*: __ 



I heard that Artie walks in a future episode. I mean, he doesn't _actually_ walk, but he has a dream sequence with him dancing with the rest of the cast.

Source: Link removed

I hope it's true, I love Artie. pek


----------



## Romanticide (May 8, 2010)

I love this show. And Emma's comment on Schue.  I need a GIF of that.


----------



## illmatic (May 11, 2010)

NEW EPISODE TONIGHT!!


----------



## Kage no Yume (May 12, 2010)

Is Sondheim's style really that noticeable?  Because I recognized Kurt's second song as one of his, despite never having heard it before and only having seen _Sweeney Todd_ in the past.


Anyways, does anyone else feel that some of the characters are getting a little too much limelight?


----------



## Zhariel (May 12, 2010)

Great show, and this is from someone who never had interest in singing and choreographed dancing. I love the a cappella played during the show, like when they are walking down a hallway or whatever, such a great touch.


----------



## Banhammer (May 12, 2010)

Kurt sung a sweeny todd song? When?

Although I had mixed YAY/meh/ew feelings about "Rose's Turn"
It would mean so much more if he had sung I am what I am


----------



## Romanticide (May 12, 2010)

I thought Puck was hilarious.  And then there was that poor boy who sang with Rachel.


----------



## The Duchess (May 12, 2010)

I thought "Rose's Turn" sounded a lot better than that "Pink Houses" song Kurt did. It had more emotion and felt more real.



Kage no Yume said:


> Anyways, does anyone else feel that some of the characters are getting a little too much limelight?


Yes, Rachel is incredibly annoying. She's a really talented singer, but so is Mercedes, and the other girls too. Artie's got 10x the talent Finn has, yet Finn's always singing the leads.


----------



## Romanticide (May 12, 2010)

Rose's turn was so sad.

Rewatching the preview, who else think's Shelby (VA's coach) is Rachel's mom?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 12, 2010)

I think Puck looked good with the haircut, he always looks good. ;3 And who wouldn't like a guy who winks at a girl from inside a trashcan. I love the unbelievable things he says too. Like oh...the gem about Mercedes having more curves than a Nissan ad. xD I'm happy about hearing him sing again.

Ha, they had to have Finn sing Jesse's girl. I wonder if they picked Jesse's name for the reason. Or even if they revolved character's names around names used in songs at all. It was a pretty sweet ending. I hear it is hard to sing while laying down.


----------



## Fermata (May 12, 2010)

I think Kurt's rendition of Rose's Turn was great and expressed how he was feeling really well. I also like how they've developed his relationship with his father.

And I agree that there's been too much Finn and Rachel songs, and that they should let other members sing more. Like, Tina was one of the original members and she's hardly even had any lines let alone her own solo and the same goes for Artie. However to be fair, they did do a good job of spreading out the solos this episode.

The Puck/Mercedes pairing was random, but I liked that Mercede knew what she was getting into as opposed to falling head over heals for him.

And last, I missed Jesse this episode, but I have hope since I saw him in the promo for next week, so hopefully they'll let him sing again :33


----------



## Romanticide (May 12, 2010)

They picked Jesse James as part of the Criminal and the other part for the song, i think. Can't wait for the next episode. Rachel and Shelby sing together. pek


----------



## Zhariel (May 13, 2010)

Fermata said:


> And I agree that there's been too much Finn and Rachel songs, and that they should let other members sing more. Like, Tina was one of the original members and she's hardly even had any lines let alone her own solo and the same goes for Artie.




This^ I want to see more of them. And tbh, I do not like Finn's singing voice at all. Even less so after listening to Puck's solo on the last episode, he nailed it!


----------



## Romanticide (May 13, 2010)

Puck is much better in my opinion. Finn's songs all sound kind of angry now. And Artie is supposed to get more songs this season.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 13, 2010)

^Woot for Puck. :3 I like how the episode made it so that the ladies fighing over him were not his baby's mommy. But I suppose it is just that Quinn doesn't really want Puck at this point anyway. I love his character but I can see where he leaves a lot to be desired when it comes to stability for a family. 

Also, random unrelated though, but Idina and Cheno need to have a number together.


----------



## Romanticide (May 13, 2010)

I want a Chenzel Duet too, but it doesn't look like it'll happen this season. Rachel and Shelby get two though.


----------



## Kage no Yume (May 13, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Kurt sung a sweeny todd song? When?



No, I was saying that even though I've never heard Rose's Turn before, nor seen the musical it was from, I recognized it as Sondheim's music since it sounded very similar to the music in Sweeney Todd.


----------



## Laex (May 13, 2010)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Puck is much better in my opinion. Finn's songs all sound kind of angry now. And Artie is supposed to get more songs this season.



Artie's singing seriously annoys me for some reason o-o


But yeah, Finn's songs are getting a lot different now. I like Jesse though


----------



## Romanticide (May 13, 2010)

I like Jesse's voice, but not his character.


----------



## Kage no Yume (May 14, 2010)

...you know, I'll take back that "too much limelight" statement if they can get Lea to do this song for the show:

Honest to god, this song got me good


----------



## Laex (May 14, 2010)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> I like Jesse's voice, but not his character.



This. 

I can see eventually he'll go back to the other Glee club and screw our one over o-o


----------



## runsakurarun (May 15, 2010)

This show is so inconsistent, it has a different feel every week 

I blame it to bad writing, they just undid everything that happened on the 1st half of the season, like Will/Emma, Finn/Rachel, Sue and the cheerleaders are back to being mean again etc 

The only ep I liked this season was the one with the vanilla ice songs. it showcased all of the glee kids and the numbers were really entertaining

I don't like that they show too much of Sue and Brittney now, I mean Kurt,Tina, Artie and Mercedes were supposed to be the original underdog/outcast glee kids! I want more of them.

And no more inter-glee dating, it's slowly becoming Beverly Hills 90210


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 15, 2010)

good ep.  Puck wasn't as interesting as mercedes, but he's alright.  Kurt is still one of the cooler characters on the show. boning britt 

Wonder if the black guy and asian guy will get eps.


----------



## Laex (May 15, 2010)

The asian guy needs to come out of the background. js.


----------



## The Duchess (May 15, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the black guy and Other Asian are just filler, though. They're only there because the club needed 12 people.


----------



## Laex (May 15, 2010)

They need at least one solo


----------



## The Duchess (May 15, 2010)

How about they become gay for each other? THEY can be the power couple of Glee.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 16, 2010)

I like this show.


----------



## Purgatory (May 16, 2010)

Just what's the deal with this show? Why do people like it in the first place?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 16, 2010)

Purgatory said:


> Just what's the deal with this show? Why do people like it in the first place?



if you have to ask...


----------



## W1ZZY (May 16, 2010)

whyyyyyyyyyyy oh whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy does finn suck :-| 

individually all the characters except arti and mercedes have sucky voices...seriously. they have such shallow range its pathetic! 

but as a group, soooo much better


----------



## Kno7 (May 17, 2010)

IMO the episodes before the sectionals were much more enjoyable.

Funnier, better performances, more coherence in the storylines..


----------



## Satsuki (May 17, 2010)

I find it ironic that I love Finn's adorable idiotic nature, but dislike his voice.
While I despise Rachel's annoying I GOTTA BE A STAR attitude, but Lea's voice isn't so bad


----------



## Kno7 (May 17, 2010)

Most of them have very nice voices. It's the autotune that annoys the hell out of me.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (May 17, 2010)

W1ZZY said:


> whyyyyyyyyyyy oh whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy does finn suck :-|
> 
> individually all the characters except arti and mercedes have sucky voices...seriously. they have such shallow range its pathetic!
> 
> but as a group, soooo much better



The least attractive characters have the best voices...what a coincidence


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2010)

The problem is that right now theres no actual long term storyline or conflict, most of the eps are based around teenagers trying to express themselves.

Anyway the new ep was decent, but they should start showing other characters. Where's Quinn? And give the black guy and other asian some lines already, its frankly ridiculous, even the bullies have spoken lines where as actual members of the Glee club are just background decorations.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (May 17, 2010)

Kno7 said:


> Most of them have very nice voices. It's the autotune that annoys the hell out of me.



This. My biggest complaint with Glee is how overproduced the songs sound. Most times it takes me right out of the performance. I'm not saying they should record the songs on the set or anything like that but even with a song done entirely in the studio there are steps they could take to make it sound even _slightly_ live. I mean how expensive/hard would it be to just do a bit of EQ and panning on the songs as used in the show and then have the unedited studio versions for the CD? It'd take like 10 minutes lol


----------



## Kno7 (May 18, 2010)

Yes. I can't seem to find a reason why they do that. I can understand pitch correcting once in a while in a song, but for heaven's sake some songs sound like a computer's singing them. And what's truly sad is that most of the cast members are incredibly talented singers.

And yeah, they should definitely give other glee members some lines, and solos as well. It's getting ridiculous.


----------



## Banhammer (May 18, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8z3ePORAXBY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



*NEIL PATRICK HARRIS!!


BY JOSS WHEDOOOOOOOOON!!!!!! ARRFGHHGOº+ASIHGAIO H I LOVE YOUUUU!*


----------



## Laex (May 18, 2010)

Now they should kiss


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 18, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8z3ePORAXBY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> *NEIL PATRICK HARRIS!!*


A dream come true creates a dream-crusher?!


----------



## Satsuki (May 18, 2010)

Artie and Tina are so adorable 

edit; wait 

edit; sooo cutee pek


----------



## The Duchess (May 18, 2010)

Loved loved loved this episode. pek

Mainly because of the Artie storyline, though

But to be fair, I really liked the storyline with NPH. 

Now to find stock to get an amazing set with dancing Artie.


----------



## Banhammer (May 19, 2010)

Joss Whedon reminds everyone why he's the Lord of Television by making me fall in love with Glee all over again.



Shaidar Haran said:


> A dream come true creates a dream-crusher?!



When a star dies, a black hole is born


----------



## runsakurarun (May 19, 2010)

OK, this episode has brought back my inner Gleek pek

I got my wish, more Artie and tina yay! their scenes were so cute, they are like the most believable couple in the show. the script is getting better and more focused (no random one-liners from Brittney).

And the cast was spot on on! I mean Emma, Quinn, Jesse and Rachel's mom made the most out of their scenes

I'm gunna watch this ep 5 more times and come back to rave


----------



## Banhammer (May 19, 2010)

This one episode made me regain so much of my self respect as a television viewer that I dropped gossip girl.


----------



## Nuriel (May 19, 2010)

Loved this episode.  One of my favorites actually.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 19, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> it's alot of musical numbers and stuff. If you don't like real hokie singing dramas, sort of like mama mia, then u might not like it. but if u like broadway shows, u'll like it.


 


narutosimpson said:


> watched the latest episode, it's entertaining. They sang a couple of 90s r&b hits, and the big girl doing "broke your window" was out of this world  I don't expect this forum will be to receptive to this show though.


 I've been had!  I ain't watchin' that.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 19, 2010)

NPH, fabulous. I just watched Castle, so seeing NPH here brings good memories. I absolutely loved the duet between him and Will. I think overall I might have liked Will's singing better. Also...wooot SuexNPH?!

Remember kids, show choir kills! Oh, and Bernadette Peters rocks. I can only pray that one day she'll show up in this show. And all this new information to make it so much more. Jesse actually giving a damn and Shelby being Rachels mom! Looking at the two I like how they do have the same hair when they did I Dream a Dream.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 20, 2010)

lots of revelations in this episode, just make things even more interesting while a little melodramatic   at least the jesse plot finally has a direction.

dream on was nice, and artie dances pretty good (still can't take my eyes off britt during her dances, she's so fun).  They are gonna have to go thru with that rehab plot, cause he's a wasted talent not dancing.


----------



## Kno7 (May 20, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> lots of revelations in this episode, just make things even more interesting while a little melodramatic   at least the jesse plot finally has a direction.
> 
> dream on was nice, and artie dances pretty good (still can't take my eyes off britt during her dances, she's so fun).  They are gonna have to go thru with that rehab plot, cause he's a wasted talent not dancing.



My thoughts as well. Either that or he'll continue having those dream sequences, but that would get old pretty fast.

It was a good episode, I especially liked "piano man", but "dream on" and that damn autotune again 
Mad props to Matthew Morrison and Neil Patrick Harris, but Steven effin Tyler..


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 20, 2010)

This was a really slow realization, but I sure would have loved to see Will and NPH sing one of my favorite duets from Les Mis. The one with the confrontation between ValJean and Javert. My other favorite was the ABC Cafe song. Suddenly puts me in the mood for watching Les Miserables. :3

Actually, now that I think about it, didn't NPH sing that confrontation scene on some show?


----------



## Kno7 (May 20, 2010)

^ I remember him singing it with Jason Segel on a talkshow. It was hilarious.


----------



## Orxon (May 24, 2010)

This show is rapidly declining in quality since the Madonna episode.


----------



## runsakurarun (May 25, 2010)

Are you Gleeks ready to go GaGa???


----------



## Tsukiyo (May 25, 2010)

yes                          

the trailers for this ep look great


----------



## Satsuki (May 25, 2010)

Glee just made fun of Twilight


----------



## Narcissus (May 25, 2010)

My first time seeing this and they insult Twilight.

A great introduction to me.


----------



## Laex (May 25, 2010)

I dislike. Long high pitched random songs in which i dont know. They're so slow and boring


----------



## Satsuki (May 25, 2010)

Rachel is boring

Quinn


----------



## Satsuki (May 25, 2010)

I like Bad Romance, good job from them


----------



## Laex (May 25, 2010)

Rachel is always boring. I just want quinn for more lines. She's great.


Also this black guy made me lol. +  Sexy costumes


----------



## Satsuki (May 25, 2010)

> Rachel is always boring.



She is

Quinn's supposed to have her baby soon  She should have lots of screentime leading up to it 


Versatile WTF?


----------



## Laex (May 25, 2010)

Season finale scenario seeing am i? 


Those jocks.  ima beat you up until youre straight


----------



## Satsuki (May 25, 2010)

"And Finn kept sticking his tongue out and I kept picturing him licking stuff and it's so disturbing" 

Homophobes


----------



## Zhariel (May 25, 2010)

Anyone have a pic of Santana in her GaGa outfit?


----------



## Laex (May 25, 2010)

Skotty said:


> "And Finn kept sticking his tongue out and I kept picturing him licking stuff and it's so disturbing"
> 
> Homophobes



 Did i miss this? Who said this,


----------



## Satsuki (May 25, 2010)

Tina did 

Poor Kurt 


> Anyone have a pic of Santana in her GaGa outfit?


?


----------



## Zhariel (May 25, 2010)

omg, I love Kurt's dad! And thanks Skotty.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (May 25, 2010)

Anybody else loved that speech by kurt's father?


----------



## Satsuki (May 25, 2010)

I love Kurt's dad I love Kurt's dad I love Kurt's dad I love Kurt's dad I love Kurt's dad I love Kurt's dad I love Kurt's dad I love Kurt's dad I love Kurt's dad I love Kurt's dad I love Kurt's dad I love Kurt's dad I love Kurt's dad I love Kurt's dad I love Kurt's dad I love Kurt's dad I love Kurt's dad I love Kurt's dad I love Kurt's dad I love Kurt's dad I love Kurt's dad I love Kurt's dad I love Kurt's dad I love Kurt's dad I love Kurt's dad I love Kurt's dad I love Kurt's dad I love Kurt's dad I love Kurt's dad I love Kurt's dad I love Kurt's dad I love Kurt's dad I love Kurt's dad I love Kurt's dad I love Kurt's dad I love Kurt's dad I love Kurt's dad I love Kurt's dad I love Kurt's dad I love Kurt's dad 


i totally just missed whatever happened after that though


----------



## Kno7 (May 25, 2010)

Hey the black guy and the other asian _both_ spoke in this episode eh? :amazed


----------



## Laex (May 25, 2010)

Ikr, it's a miracle


----------



## Satsuki (May 25, 2010)

I was thinking that too


----------



## Laex (May 25, 2010)

JUST STOP THIS PHAIL ASS VERSION OF POKEFACE. PLEASE.


----------



## Satsuki (May 25, 2010)

Why the hell are they singing Poker Face

when they are having

a moment


----------



## Narcissus (May 25, 2010)

Laex said:


> JUST STOP THIS PHAIL ASS VERSION OF POKEFACE. PLEASE.



ThisX1000.


----------



## Laex (May 25, 2010)

Worst use of a gaga song. ever.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (May 25, 2010)

WoW..they destroyed that song......


----------



## Zhariel (May 25, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH, I FUCKING CALLED IT! I CALLED IT!

I said to my brother "I'm waiting to see Finn in a GaGa outfit."


----------



## Laex (May 25, 2010)

Damn. thats so hawt


----------



## Satsuki (May 25, 2010)

Caelus said:


> HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH, I FUCKING CALLED IT! I CALLED IT!
> 
> I said to my brother "I'm waiting to see Finn in a GaGa outfit."





You are excellent


----------



## Laex (May 25, 2010)

We all knew it was gunno happen


----------



## Kno7 (May 25, 2010)

I thought poker face wasn't half bad.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (May 25, 2010)

Laex said:


> Damn. thats so hawt



Finn in that was just..my eyes...kurt yeah Finn..it was like watching a walrus trying on a bathing suit.....


----------



## Grrblt (May 26, 2010)

wtf I totally expected the guys to sing Queen's Radio gaga. The assignment was Gaga, after all 


also, Gaga penis joke 


also also, I noticed this when watching the Bad Romance for the second time: you get a brief Quinn panty shot at the ending pose


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2010)

That was an amazing Poker Face. It used classical showtune, almost imersed in ballad,  in a bubblegum rant which is so hard and it was done so right and it was a great moment between performs to sing emotionally while showcasing each other, and displaying the whimsical nature of both of them, and the personality that defines them. They meet as equals loving each other for it, and accepting that they are not meant for each other through the one thing they have in common. At least for  now.

By using fucking Gaga, which we all now it ain't no Sondheim.
Outstanding.

Also, great eppie all around. Got a little of it roots back, a lot of great performance, and great acting from Burt. (Kurt's dad), and it just managed to salvage the unrealistically high expectations I always have for a show after Joss Whedon directs even a little bit of it.


On a side not I think alot of the times people refuse to empathize with Finn too.

Also, who caught santanna singing a little back there?


----------



## Fermata (May 26, 2010)

Huh, I didn't think so many people would be that upset by the Poker Face arrangement; I didn't think it was that bad either. Plus, didn't the show just use Lady Gaga's own acoustic version? Still, Lea Michele and Idina Menzel sang it really well...though I do feel like they went through the whole plot with Rachel's mom a little quickly; I wasn't expecting it to end that soon.

Also, the Kurt/Burt/Finn scene was intense and I think all three actors did a great job with it. I do think you could empathize with everyone. In Finn's case, he's been dealing with a lot, from his girlfriend and best frient lying to him, to his mom suddenly moving them to a new home and the other jocks at school making fun of him- he was bound to snap at some point. But I did love Burt's speech :33 especially at the end of it all when he was like, "The room looks great".

And I thought Finn wearing the shower curtain was just .....even though it was a little predictable.


----------



## Zhariel (May 26, 2010)

Fermata said:


> Huh, I didn't think so many people would be that upset by the Poker Face arrangement; I didn't think it was that bad either. Plus, didn't the show just use Lady Gaga's own acoustic version?



Yeah, she has her own version just like that (according to my friend who loves her, I'm not a fan) So, I wouldn't say they really killed it.


----------



## Grrblt (May 26, 2010)

I thought the poker face was really good.


----------



## Zhariel (May 26, 2010)

I'm not trying to sound mean, but Tina's outfit made her look a little chubby at times. And it's weird, cause I know for a fact she isn't.


----------



## Bart (May 26, 2010)

Yeah, Poker Face was good, but they should have done Paparazzi


----------



## Chidori Mistress (May 26, 2010)

I wish they had done Paparazzi too. 

Decent episode. 
I love Burt pek


----------



## Bart (May 26, 2010)

Yeah definitely ^


----------



## Grrblt (May 26, 2010)

Caelus said:


> I'm not trying to sound mean, but Tina's outfit made her look a little chubby at times. And it's weird, cause I know for a fact she isn't.



Tina is purty even when she looks a little chubby.


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2010)

AND EVERYBODY KNOWS ASIAN VAMPIRES KICK ASS


----------



## Kno7 (May 26, 2010)

^ That was hilarious.

I still can't believe the two other guys had lines.


----------



## Satsuki (May 26, 2010)

Vampire Tina


----------



## Zhariel (May 26, 2010)

So, I thought Santana looked familiar. Then I realized she was one of Vanessa's friends from "The Bernie Mac" show. She's so fine...  

I'm very much down with Team Brittana.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 26, 2010)

I love the quirkiness of Figgins but how dare he pick on a nice girl like Tina for how she dresses. Shoulda smacked down the vampire wannabes and left it at that. I say Tina should have tried the chicken look. She was amazing at the end, haha. They sure did look fabulous with the various Gaga looks though. I like Brit's the best. ;3

Jack Daniels would be a great baby name. I want it. xD But ooooo...Puck. <3 He oscillates from being crazy insensitive to singing these great things. And I have to agree with every one that Kurt's dad played a great role this episode as well.


----------



## W1ZZY (May 26, 2010)

dude. that scene - kurts dad, kurt and finn; so intense!! so damn intense! my heart was skipping beats and my eyes got misty!


----------



## runsakurarun (May 27, 2010)

Glee I am disappoint 

this ep did not make any sense starting from the 1st scene. apparently it's Tina's fault that the other students like twilight? wut? and the numbers were forgettable verging on unbearable, I've never had to skip so many songs in one ep. 

I mean, how can this be from the same guys that made the 'dreams' episode??? this one felt like one of those bad hollywood gay movies.

inconsistent writing is inconsistent


----------



## Grrblt (May 27, 2010)

ronsakura1 said:


> Glee I am disappoint
> 
> this ep did not make any sense starting from the 1st scene. apparently it's Tina's fault that the other students like twilight? wut? and the numbers were forgettable verging on unbearable, I've never had to skip so many songs in one ep.
> 
> ...



I have only one question:

are you crazy?


----------



## Narcissus (May 27, 2010)

The singing of Poker Face was great. It was more of the fact that the two of them were supposed to be having a mother/daughter moment together and the choose to have it by singing... Poker Face? 

Really?

And Kurt's father was excellent.


----------



## Banhammer (May 27, 2010)

Also, Joss Whedon made the "Dream Episode" but if you didn't like this one then you should just excuse yourself out of my internet.


----------



## Narcissus (May 27, 2010)

Overall, I find this to be a great show, and I'm mad at myself for not watching it earlier, especially now that I know Menzel, Joss and Harris were involved.

But I'm a new fan.


----------



## Banhammer (May 27, 2010)

And Chenoweth. Twice.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 27, 2010)

Caelus said:


> So, I thought Santana looked familiar. Then I realized she was one of Vanessa's friends from "The Bernie Mac" show. She's so fine...
> 
> I'm very much down with Team Brittana.



i hate "team ___" bullshit,  why do people conflagellate around stupid internet topics?   I like brittney, but i don't care so strongly to officially associate myself with her fandom.  and santana is sexy, but mercedes blew her away musically, and brittney has better moves.



W1ZZY said:


> dude. that scene - kurts dad, kurt and finn; so intense!! so damn intense! my heart was skipping beats and my eyes got misty!



I thought finn got treated unfairly.  Kurt has been manipulating the situation for unclear reasons, and it's a fact that kurt wants finn romantically and incestually.  It's so bizarre, yet finn was the one that got in trouble for it.



ronsakura1 said:


> Glee I am disappoint
> 
> this ep did not make any sense starting from the 1st scene. apparently it's Tina's fault that the other students like twilight? wut? and the numbers were forgettable verging on unbearable, I've never had to skip so many songs in one ep.
> 
> ...



i'm kinda agreeing.  I don't even like lady gaga, so a show about her songs is already mehhh, then the whole finn thing, then they zipped thru the rachel's mom plot.  So weird.  At least it's not the season finale, which for some reason i thought it was.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 27, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> I thought finn got treated unfairly.  Kurt has been manipulating the situation for unclear reasons, and it's a fact that kurt wants finn romantically and incestually.  It's so bizarre, yet finn was the one that got in trouble for it.


While I adore what Kurt's father said part of me did feel sorry for Finn. Even to a dense boy like Finn it really was glaringly obvious that Kurt had the hots for him. But using a word like faggy around someone who already got a whole bunch of grief for being the way he is was something I'm glad someone spoke up about.


----------



## Zhariel (May 27, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> i hate "team ___" bullshit,  why do people conflagellate around stupid internet topics?   I like brittney, but i don't care so strongly to officially associate myself with her fandom.  and santana is sexy, but mercedes blew her away musically, and brittney has better moves.




It's two character I like. I think they compliment each other very well, a definite ying and yang thing. I find both attractive, and Brittany claims they have sex. It's nothing more than that. I like them together, I'm not running off to join a fanclub and get a shirt made. And I agree Mercedes is a better singer, she's fucking amazing. And Brittany is a dancer for Beyonce, so I really would like for them to show her full dancing potential in the show. I don't think we know if she can sing, so they need to do more than "Look, she's dumb as a rock."


Also, if any of you are looking for gifs, this seems to be the best place for them:


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 27, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> While I adore what Kurt's father said part of me did feel sorry for Finn. Even to a dense boy like Finn it really was glaringly obvious that Kurt had the hots for him. But using a word like faggy around someone who already got a whole bunch of grief for being the way he is was something I'm glad someone spoke up about.



i think straight guys get the short end of the stick in that sense.  It's real weird to be put in a situatin like finns, in regards to kurt liking him, and he has to balance his social relationships with the fact that he's not "like that".  The situation was way more complicated than the show made it seem, and sure hate words or never cool, i thought the show copped out though by making finn the bad guy.


----------



## Zhariel (May 27, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> i think straight guys get the short end of the stick in that sense.  It's real weird to be put in a situatin like finns, in regards to kurt liking him, and he has to balance his social relationships with the fact that he's not "like that".  The situation was way more complicated than the show made it seem, and sure hate words or never cool, i thought the show copped out though by making finn the bad guy.



I agree, but I think we will see Finn and Burt ( I think that's Kurt's dads name..) have a talk about this, and hash it out.  It was obvious Finn was upset with himself too. I saw it more as Burt being new to standing up for his son. I imagine Kurt has been his theatrical self for a long time, whereas Burt is a man's man, and probably seemed ashamed of his son for years. Now that he is coming to terms with his sons sexuality, I think this was his first "rant" defending him maybe.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 27, 2010)

I think it is very possible that Kurt himself might bring up the subject later. I know the kid has been selfish a lot with how he wanted his dad and Finn's mom together to get to Finn and then wanted them to break up when he was jealous of Finn. But Kurt really does care about the people around him. If he sees how this could affect his dad's relationship or witnessess how Finn acts around Burt he might bring up the subject of his feelings.

I think a part of the reason Kurt didn't speak up was because this was probably the first time Kurt saw his father standing up for him like that (like Caelus mentioned). Just a short time ago Kurt thought his dad was slipping away. So of course he wouldn't want to say he was partially responsible for Finn freaking out just now because it might ruin the understanding they reached.


----------



## runsakurarun (May 27, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> I have only one question:
> are you crazy?



Nope, I'm a Glee and Gaga fan but this episode was an incoherent mess. A lot of posters on Hulu and other TV sites didn't like it either, even calling it the worst of the season



Narcissus said:


> The singing of Poker Face was great. It was more of the fact that the two of them were supposed to be having a mother/daughter moment together and the choose to have it by singing... Poker Face?
> 
> Really?
> 
> And Kurt's father was excellent.



Rachel has a wide knowledge of Broadway show tunes and Classic hits, yet she chose Poker Face to sing with her mother??? And her over-acted performance was just unbearable.  



Banhammer said:


> Also, Joss Whedon made the "Dream Episode" but if you didn't like this one then you should just excuse yourself out of my internet.



I'm aware that Joss _directed _that ep, I was ranting about the inconsistent/incoherent work of the writers. Glee has become a hit-or-miss kind of show. It's either really ironic/funny/snappy or preachy/corny/sappy. This ep belongs to the latter.


----------



## Narcissus (May 29, 2010)

Just finished watching the "Dream On" episode, and I gotta say, it was great. I loved the humor of this one and the singing was very well done.

Now I'm defiently a fan.



ronsakura1 said:


> Rachel has a wide knowledge of Broadway show tunes and Classic hits, yet she chose Poker Face to sing with her mother??? And her over-acted performance was just unbearable.



This was my point. I actually found their singing of the song to be very good. It was just the fact that she chose freaking Poker Face of all things to sing with her mother.

After watching "Dream On" I stand by that even more strongly. I felt a lot of power and emotion in their singing of "I Dreamed a Dream." That was truly excellent for me.

--

Regarding Kurt and Finn, one should be able to emathize with Finn's akward situation. But despite the stress he was under, to insult Kurt with "^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" was wrong. Kurt is by no means perfect, but his father was right to defend him.

I've also seen the two Single Ladies clips on Youtube, though I haven't seen the episode yet. Had me laughing to death.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 29, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> Regarding Kurt and Finn, one should be able to emathize with Finn's akward situation. But despite the stress he was under, to insult Kurt with "^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" was wrong. Kurt is by no means perfect, but his father was right to defend him.
> 
> I've also seen the two Single Ladies clips on Youtube, though I haven't seen the episode yet. Had me laughing to death.



sure it's wrong to use nasty words against another person, but the show didn't show any compassion towards finn's situation.  He was totally the villain at that moment, and the show never explored his issues. 

it's like the show says "you better take the gay come ons, r ur bad", which would be a real disturbing stance.


----------



## The World (May 29, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> Just finished watching the "Dream On" episode, and I gotta say, it was great. I loved the humor of this one and the singing was very well done.
> 
> Now I'm defiently a fan.
> 
> ...


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVQT6PCPbfU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (May 29, 2010)

Caelus said:


> So, I thought Santana looked familiar. Then I realized she was one of Vanessa's friends from "The Bernie Mac" show. She's so fine...
> 
> I'm very much down with Team Brittana.



She is so hot, I got a boner when she started singing.

Quinn too. Preggars bring it on.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 29, 2010)

i totally found the panty shot though


----------



## Narcissus (May 29, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> sure it's wrong to use nasty words against another person, but the show didn't show any compassion towards finn's situation.  He was totally the villain at that moment, and the show never explored his issues.
> 
> it's like the show says "you better take the gay come ons, r ur bad", which would be a real disturbing stance.



I agree on that angle. They did make him out to be a complete villain even though he was in a stressful situation. I was just saying that Finn was in the wrong too, and he did deserve what Burt said to him.

But yes, the show should've explored the other side as well.


----------



## Narcissus (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Grrblt (May 29, 2010)

^ Possibly the best Glee performance to date.

why is the video mirrored though?


----------



## Kno7 (May 29, 2010)

So that youtube doesn't take the video down.

So where's that panty shot of quinn?


----------



## Grrblt (May 29, 2010)

at     2:28


----------



## The World (May 29, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> at     2:28



Dem thighs.


----------



## Narcissus (May 30, 2010)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVQT6PCPbfU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Skins

The World's old name used to be Roxxas, btw.


----------



## Mider T (May 30, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> i totally found the panty shot though



You must've been looking extremely hard the first time around


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 30, 2010)

Mider T said:


> You must've been looking extremely hard the first time around



well, once i heard panties i was like, i gotta see this.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 1, 2010)

That Sue is evil.

But not immune to seduction.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 1, 2010)

Man Sue is awesome!  There has to a limit to GAR.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 1, 2010)

Fun episode tonight.

Season Finale looks like it'll be good.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 1, 2010)

Can we have more relevant music and less music label advertising Fox?


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 2, 2010)

Fuck, I forgot to watch! I'm downloading, and will try to not come back and spoil it until I'm done.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 2, 2010)

episode was superb.  Alot of people really ate it this episode, but the numbers were good, especially the last one.


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> Link removed
> 
> The World's old name used to be Roxxas, btw.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lb8fWUUXeKM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 2, 2010)

If I loved that Santanna quick moment in "bad Romance" last week, I sure adored Britanny's dancing on Give Up the Funk on this one.
Evil Cheerleaders forever

Also, great set up episode.
I can barely wait for next week's rachel Broadway solo.


Specially since Spring Awakening is like, my third pillar of broadway music, right after RENT and Wicked.
And God knows I've had my share of AWESOME  on those two (What with Neil Patrick Harris, Indina Mendel and Kristin Chenowitz)


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 2, 2010)

loser was done pretty cool.

and what happened to rachel and sue were just the saddest things.  Either one of them could have gone "Carrie" mode and been justified.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 2, 2010)

No, what happened to Sue was pretty hilarious epic and well deserved 


And she rose to the challenge, and got even on top of it, for the sake of her children
She is true educator.




From Hell


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 2, 2010)

Haha, I can't believe they tp'ed the Glee room. Sue sure has talent alright. Who else can equate talent with herpes and make it work. Good to know what Sue thought of Lincoln. And I still love Puck. :3 I forgot all about Sandy. It was...interesting seeing him again. I thought Sue would catch onto what Will was doing fast. She's a romantic in there somewhere, considering the episode we saw of her with the newscaster as well. I couldn't stop laughing when Will was doing that song at Sue. It was like I was watching a bad porno. 

Plenty of good numbers this time around. I loved Loser as well. As for Quinn, she has a sweet voice. It works here because it is weaker than the rest which fits the song. She sure brought the soul to that song. But the other pregnant girls were weird when they danced. And yet another display of awesome with Mercedes. And holy crap, that trophy was a monster!


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 2, 2010)

Well, I really enjoyed "Loser", mostly cause it's more of a song I like. "This is a (knocked up by a) Man's World" was good, but I didn't like the dancers. And lol, 7 girls knocked up at that school? "Good Vibrations" was real good too. Kind of funny, I was just telling my brother about Marky Mark yesterday. I'd say this is the first time I've really enjoyed Finn's voice. And Mercedes is so sweet, I really like her. The # of trophies in Sue's house was terrifying  And fuck that Jesse kid 

"We Want the Funk" was very cool, I like how they sped it up at the end, very impressive number. That black chick next to Jesse looked to be about 35, kind of bothered me...


/gleerant


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 2, 2010)

I feel in love with Mercedes after I saw "Bust Your Windows"

God that was hilarious, and she has a great voice. She was really quite touching in this episode. 

Puck's little day dream had me rolling.

And Sue, she is really one of the best characters with her different sides. Jesse is a real asshole. 

I've got to find this series from the beginning.



The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lb8fWUUXeKM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



Oh I agree. 

It is completely laughable how you were rejected by an entire section of this forum.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 2, 2010)

i never saw sue really act in anything that wasn't absurd (first time was 40 yr old virgin), so it's nice to see different sides of the actress.

quinn sounds like that old "two of hearts" 80s singer.


----------



## Grrblt (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm watching the first episode again and noticed one huge thing that's missing now. They used to have all these cool background jingles.


----------



## Laex (Jun 2, 2010)

"I'm so depressed I wore the same outfit twice in one week"

Such a gay ass thing


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 2, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> I'm watching the first episode again and noticed one huge thing that's missing now. They used to have all these cool background jingles.



Like the A Capella jingles when they were walking down the hall and stuff? That's one thing I always loved.


----------



## Laex (Jun 2, 2010)

Poor rachel got egged


----------



## Grrblt (Jun 2, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Like the A Capella jingles when they were walking down the hall and stuff? That's one thing I always loved.



Yeah, that stuff. They stopped doing it  or at least I can't remember hearing it for a long time.


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> Oh I agree.
> 
> It is completely laughable how you were rejected by an entire section of this forum.



Why are you trying to flamebait me? You do know I was joking right?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 2, 2010)

I make Narcissus's words my own


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 2, 2010)

The World said:


> Why are you trying to flamebait me? You do know I was joking right?



Telling the truth is not flamebaiting. You were rejected. And your joke was both unfunny and in poor taste.


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> Telling the truth is not flamebaiting. You were rejected. And your joke was both unfunny and in poor taste.



You bring up something completely off-topic to try and bait me, that's flamebaiting.

Anyways I loved Sue this episode(I love her every episode actually) And I actually applaud Will trying to fuck with her but now Sue is back to hating him when I thought they would mend bridges and be neutral. I guess that would be boring though. Sue is always best when she is evil and scheming. :33

O and Puck was funny and Quinn is still hot even when preggars. It was funny when her so called "pregnant dancers" were slapping their bellies in the routine. I thought that baby has brain damage now.


----------



## Kno7 (Jun 2, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> I'm watching the first episode again and noticed one huge thing that's missing now. They used to have all these cool background jingles.


This.
I'm still waiting for a bumble bee-ish jingle to pop in somewhere in the episode, or for that cool a capella jingle when the "Glee" title pops in at the beginning of the show. But it never happens.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 3, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> Yeah, that stuff. They stopped doing it  or at least I can't remember hearing it for a long time.


They had it in one of the recent episodes, I'm sure. I remember thinking that and then hearing it in the episode. I just don't remember which episode.


----------



## Grrblt (Jun 3, 2010)

Shaidar Haran said:


> They had it in one of the recent episodes, I'm sure. I remember thinking that and then hearing it in the episode. I just don't remember which episode.



Even if they did, they had it like every 5 minutes in the pilot (didn't rewatch any more eps than that but I suspect it may hold true for more of them). That was way cool and they should get it back.


----------



## The World (Jun 3, 2010)

This one is my favorite.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWEeePBXUFc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

and this one.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6y3oTycMa0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 3, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> Even if they did, they had it like every 5 minutes in the pilot (didn't rewatch any more eps than that but I suspect it may hold true for more of them). That was way cool and they should get it back.


I agree. It helped draw me into the pilot. Though they may have separated themselves from it a bit to stop people from thinking that glee clubs = a capella groups.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh my gah I love this show.   I just started watching it yesterday but i'm on episode 10.

I'm really enamored with how it just switches up, it can be full out serious one moment, yet the next be highly satirical of high school life.  :ho

It's also fascinating how it grabs such touchy subjects by the balls pek

Currently my favorite character is Brittany(even though she's like on the side right now haha)  simply because of her comment of how "I bet that's where the duck is"


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 6, 2010)

Brittany is the ensemble dark horse.
Even Joss is her fanboy


Anyway, 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_y_1bqD7hN8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Laex (Jun 6, 2010)

ffffffuuuuu.

I think it should be a two hour long season finale  


And sue best not rig this.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 6, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Brittany is the ensemble dark horse.
> Even Joss is her fanboy
> 
> 
> ...



haha i'm noticing she's slowly getting more lines as episodes pass by.  

and i'm falling for her more and more pek

on episode 16 now


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 6, 2010)

Finn just really...dissapointed me in Theatricality.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 7, 2010)

I've been catching up online as well. Almost finished with it, but I don't think I've enjoyed a TV show this much in a long time. Madona episode was great.It'll be a long wait until season 2 starts. And I see what you guys mean about the jingles.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 7, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdWfqKI8x5g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## runsakurarun (Jun 7, 2010)

1st Season-ender is almost upon us, Gleeks. Whatever 'development' might happen on this episode, it'll sure be retconned on the next season  But I'll still be watching anyaway  Glee is like crack Naruto for me, can't seem to quit it.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 7, 2010)

ronsakura1 said:


> 1st Season-ender is almost upon us, Gleeks. Whatever 'development' might happen on this episode, it'll sure be retconned on the next season  But I'll still be watching anyaway  Glee is like crack Naruto for me, can't seem to quit it.



I'm excited about the finale, but I'm really going to miss this show during the summer.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 7, 2010)

The shows been alittle weak since its return. No fall out from Will's marriage, Quinns barely been in it and well they could done so much more with Vocal Adrenaline, it would have been interesting to introduce some of their members and create some interesting dynamics and rivalries.

Hopefully the finale will be good, can't wait for Rachel to knock them all out.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Jun 8, 2010)

Nuriel said:


> I'm excited about the finale, but I'm really going to miss this show during the summer.



Same here.  Especially with House and Bones gone as well...Glee had better not end with a huge ass change like those two shows, or summer is just going to be tortuous.


----------



## Sen (Jun 8, 2010)

Recently got into this (haven't seen all the episodes yet but I've been spoiled anyway so far, in part because of watching scenes like that one with Kurt's dad and Finn, I totally teared up there), it's pretty good.

Is it already at the season finale?  I love the soundtracks especially, hopefully the songs end up being great.


----------



## The World (Jun 8, 2010)

Hopefully one of them dies and they have to bring in like 10 more replacements.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 8, 2010)

Such an emotional start to the end.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 8, 2010)

wow they're powering through the songs in this finale


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 8, 2010)

holy shit that was an intense start.

well technically not start, but first half


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 8, 2010)

I missed everything before Bohemian Rhapsody. I will have to download it to check. But wow, the end of the first half was great!


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 8, 2010)

sue! it kinda hurts to see her get 
*Spoiler*: __ 



insulted


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 8, 2010)

i love the name oral intensity


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 8, 2010)

that must have been a dream sequence.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 8, 2010)

...

[sp]I kind of feel hurt right now. I dunno, my heart sank right there.[/sp]


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



that trophy was too small. it must have been a daydream of sue's


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 8, 2010)

Wow... poor Sue.

But still she bounces back with her wit. "We all know how importan Glee... and I can't even finish that sentence..."



Great first half.


----------



## Laex (Jun 8, 2010)

I dont even. 

This is beyond disappointing.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 8, 2010)

YOU GO EMMA

SHOW THEM WHO WEARS PANTS IN A SYMBOLIC WAY


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 8, 2010)

Anyone else think Sue is about to save the Club?


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 8, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> Anyone else think Sue is about to save the Club?



Yes, I'm on the edge of my couch waiting for this frigging face turn..



YESSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laex (Jun 8, 2010)

Obvious shit was obvious. But i was so disappointed about biassed judges


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 8, 2010)

Laex said:


> Obvious shit was obvious. But i was so disappointed about biassed judges



Me too. And oh no at the song they are playing.



Fuck, my weaknesses exploited. Going to cry


----------



## Laex (Jun 8, 2010)

I missed everything between them losing and where you see Sue voting.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 8, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Me too. And oh no at the song they are playing.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck, my weaknesses exploited. Going to cry



yeah that song! they played that at a great uncle's wake and   once and i was depressed


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 8, 2010)

Olivia Newton John was seriously hilarious. 

But dang, Sue is such an awesome character.  I remember crying buckets when we first learned about her sister, and it's amazing how they develop her.  

And zomg Brittana <333  and all the other pairings were cute too.  I'm also so happy that Rachel's mom adopted Quinn's daughter.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 8, 2010)

Great ending for this season. Powerful and non-cliché.

The judges pissed me off, but they were used really well to show compassion from Sue and to make it realistic so New Design wouldn't win. The summer will be long now without Glee.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 8, 2010)

Feels like some racist Disney animals are gonna come out your hair and start singing.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 8, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Feels like some racist Disney animals are gonna come out your hair and start singing.





I loved that


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 8, 2010)

So, are you guys overall happy with this ending? I am, and I now believe even stronger that Sue is the best character in the show.There's so much to her!


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 8, 2010)

i have seen what kind of car you drive and i don't want to catch poor


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 8, 2010)

Totally loved everything about this episode. pek Can't wait for Season 2.


----------



## The Duchess (Jun 8, 2010)

Loved this episode. Wasn't as tear-jerking as I thought it would be, but still an amazing episode. pek I wasn't expecting Sue to stick up for the Glee kids with the judges.

alsozomgartieandtinahandholdingsocute


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 8, 2010)

I wanted a preview of next season, now we have to wait til September. But at least we get reruns.


----------



## The Duchess (Jun 8, 2010)

We'll probably get previews sometime before September, when they're shooting again.

Until then, re-runs.


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 8, 2010)

My mom was all  at everything and i was like  at Rachel's speeches.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 8, 2010)

Yeah, I was more than satisfied with this ending. They did a great job.

Until September then.


----------



## The Duchess (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm glad they didn't make it completely obvious who was going to win, and I'm glad they didn't got the cliche route with ND winning. I really liked the new version of "Don't Stop Believin'". pek


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 8, 2010)

It was a pretty smart move imo

By making it so they didn't win they opened a lot of possibilities for plot in season 2.

So what does everyone want to see in season 2?

-Rachel's mom and Beth
-Emma x Will problems lol
-a dancing challenge for characters like Brittany & Mike
-Brittany x Santana haha.  if they make that work and HOW or if it just lies there still
-Puck impregnates like 7 more girls 
-Rachel gets even more dramatic and attracted by the limelight than ever

edit: forgot
-Kurt getting a bf
-Mercedes & Quinn


----------



## The Duchess (Jun 8, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> So what does everyone want to see in season 2?


MOAR ARTIE

And less Rachel/Finn leads. Yes, Rachel's talented, but so is Mercedes. And the few times we've seen Tina sing, she's been good too.

As for Finn, Puck and Artie beat him by a landslide.


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 8, 2010)

I want Puckleberry Quinn since Rachel is bound to find out about Finn and Kurt's talk. And more Shelby x Beth x Rachel bonding.


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh Mah Gawd!!! I'm literally like freaking out right now. Just spazzing and crying and pek pek pek. I have this urgent need to scream. Holy Shiz those numbers were absolutely amazing!!!


----------



## Kno7 (Jun 9, 2010)

Powerful episode. Imo the second part of the season was going downhill but the finale totally sprung it back up.

I loved how the episode started with those a capella jingles 
It was nice to see VA's bohemian rhapsody juxtaposed with Quinn's pregnancy. They've never really done that, it was well played.

All the numbers, just, wow. So powerful.

And Sue. Need I say more?


----------



## Grrblt (Jun 9, 2010)

Next season, I want Brittana to make out.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 9, 2010)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK
*goes supernova*


----------



## Bart (Jun 9, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> So what does everyone want to see in season 2?



Development for Matt and Mike.

Matt got a few speaking lines in this episode, as well as the last; possibly a clue to him being developed, and of course with Mike.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 9, 2010)

Let's see.

I want Brian O'Rien and April making returns,  I want Aaron Tveit to star in this show, I want Rachel going supernova with a proper broadway solo, I want Quinn becoming the Queen of High school and most of all I WANT AN EARLY SEASON PREMIER


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 9, 2010)

The Duchess said:


> And less Rachel/Finn leads. Yes, Rachel's talented, but so is Mercedes. And the few times we've seen Tina sing, she's been good too.



This. I love all the characters, but really, someone tell Rachel and Finn to stop hogging the spot light. Let some other characters shine sometimes.

I did love how Mercedes addresses this in some episodes though.



Kno7 said:


> It was nice to see VA's bohemian rhapsody juxtaposed with Quinn's pregnancy. They've never really done that, it was well played.



Yeah, the Bohemian Rhapsody was really well done, and using it for Beth's birth made it genius fun. 

--

There is a lot I want to see, mainly what everyone else has already names. I also want to know how they're gonna top season 1's drama. With Quinn's pregnancy, Will's wife, Sue, and everything else that happened, there are some big shoes to fill.

I'm positive they will do fine with their music though.


----------



## The Duchess (Jun 9, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> This. I love all the characters, but really, someone tell Rachel and Finn to stop hogging the spot light. Let some other characters shine sometimes.
> 
> I did love how Mercedes addresses this in some episodes though.


And so did Kurt, the problem was that Shuester completely ignored them and continued to give Rachel/Finn the leads.


----------



## Grrblt (Jun 9, 2010)

I would assume that giving the spot light to Rachel and Finn is some contractual thing. Hopefully they'll ease up on that in next season, now that they've seen that the show can survive and that the audience like it when other cast get songs.


----------



## runsakurarun (Jun 9, 2010)

Kno7 said:


> Powerful episode. I*mo the second part of the season was going downhill but the finale totally sprung it back up.*
> 
> I loved how the episode started with those a* capella jingles*
> It was nice to see VA's* bohemian rhapsody j*uxtaposed with Quinn's pregnancy. They've never really done that, it was well played.
> ...



YES YES YES  I love how this ep felt so connected to the amazing pilot. and how they nudge/winked at the past plot lines simply by showing the kids interacting w/ each other.


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 9, 2010)

I almost cried when I saw that Sue voted for New Directions [also lol Oral Intensity ]
It was so ... human of her ;o


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 9, 2010)

I want Rachel to sing another Wicked song, like No Good Deed after someone pisses her off.


----------



## Fermata (Jun 9, 2010)

I loved this episode, it was very emotional and I loved how they began with Don't Stop Believin' in the pilot, and then ended with it in the finale; it was a great way to make everything come full circle. :33

Also, it was interesting how they had Bohemian Rhapsody accompany the birth scene, I though it really worked.



The Duchess said:


> And less Rachel/Finn leads. Yes, Rachel's talented, but so is Mercedes. And the few times we've seen Tina sing, she's been good too.



Yeah, I agree, and the frustrating thing is, that they did have other people singing in the studio versions. I'm pretty sure in the second verse of Don't Stop Believin', Finn and Kurt sing together as well as Mercedes and Artie, they just ended up cutting that verse in the show version =/. At least Puck and Santana sang a couple lines.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 9, 2010)

Skotty said:


> I almost cried when I saw that Sue voted for New Directions [also lol Oral Intensity ]
> It was so ... human of her ;o



I loved that part too.  I've always like Sue, but she was even better than normal in this episode.  I loved how she tried to stand up to the other judges.

On a side note, my mom watched this episode and complained for quite a while about how horrible Olivia Newton-John was.  She was just shocked that she would act like that while playing herself.


----------



## The Duchess (Jun 10, 2010)

Fermata said:


> Also, it was interesting how they had Bohemian Rhapsody accompany the birth scene, I though it really worked.


Same here, but I thought it was funny how it only took Quinn about five minutes to give birth. 



> Yeah, I agree, and the frustrating thing is, that they did have other people singing in the studio versions. I'm pretty sure in the second verse of Don't Stop Believin', Finn and Kurt sing together as well as Mercedes and Artie, they just ended up cutting that verse in the show version =/. At least Puck and Santana sang a couple lines.


In "Someone To Love", Artie had a full verse to himself, Kurt had a solo in the Regionals version of DSB (the kid has a voice of an angel, I swear), and so did Tina in "Proud Mary". I was all excited when I heard the full versions of those songs, only to find out that they got cut out in the actual episodes.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 10, 2010)

i just started watching glee yesterday... I'm ABSOLUTELY IN LOVE WITH KURT!!

i dont know what dat says bout my sexuality but i dont fucking care 

dude is so fucking cute and so fucking awesome  

i spent the whole day yesterday watching the damn thing. on episode 19 so far.


and to think i used to diss the series


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 10, 2010)

Hmm...

NewDirections
Oral Intensity

Is the next choir gonna be called "the problem with Pen Island"?


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 10, 2010)

"You know, for me trophies are like herpes. You can try to get rid of them but they just keep coming. Sue Sylvester has hourly flair ups of burning itchy highly contagious talent."
-Sue


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 10, 2010)

Prendergast said:


> "You know, for me trophies are like herpes. You can try to get rid of them but they just keep coming. Sue Sylvester has hourly flair ups of burning itchy highly contagious talent."
> -Sue





lol, she's the biggest bitch ever 

so, i watched glee from epi 1-22 in 2 days :ho


loved every minute of it!!!


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 10, 2010)

^dude i did the same thing.  Shit was so amazing.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 10, 2010)

Got all of Season 1 downloading, so I can burn it and make more Gleeks.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 10, 2010)

currently listening to the glee musicals.

I fucking love Kurt... his vocals... heavenly stuff.

I've got "a house is not a home" by him on fucking repeat!

made me cry when i first saw the episode (when he was singing to Finn)


----------



## Laex (Jun 10, 2010)

KurtFinn is canon 

Just wait till the next season. Its comming.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 10, 2010)

because finn gave him a glance at the end of the finale?


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 10, 2010)

Finn/Kurt was over the minute he called him that offensive word.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 10, 2010)

Are Rachel and Tina the only ones with Broadway experience?


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 10, 2010)

Of the cast? Matt Morrison and Jonathon Groff do too I believe. As well as Chris Colfer.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 10, 2010)

Skotty said:


> Of the cast? Matt Morrison and Jonathon Groff do too I believe. As well as Chris Colfer.



Yeah, but Chris only did community theater and stuff I thought? Morrison and Groff are no surprise though, you can really tell.


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 10, 2010)

Hmm. I just know he had a performance of Shirley Todd, a gender bended Sweeney Todd.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 10, 2010)

> As a high school senior, he wrote, starred in, and directed a spoof of Sweeney Todd entitled "Shirley Todd", in which all of the roles were gender-reversed.



Yeah, cool that he wrote it.

I wish we could all form a New Directions type group


----------



## The Duchess (Jun 10, 2010)

Wasn't Matt Morrison the original Link Larkin from "Hairspray"?

I thought Sue was about to cry near the end of "To Sir, With Love" zomgArtieandTinaduetfdjfkdjf, but then I remembered that she took out those useless tearducts of hers. 

EDIT: Damnit Skotty, I wanted to ask you if you could make me a gif, but you don't accept VMs or PMs. 

EDITEDIT: Problem resolved.


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 10, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Yeah, cool that he wrote it.
> 
> I wish we could all form a New Directions type group



I wanna be Rachel. I can't sing though.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 11, 2010)

Something I always wondered, who is the piano player in Glee that never speaks!?


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 12, 2010)

So, to bump this news: Are you guys aware of the rumor that Artie and Puck have to re audition for the show, and only one of them can stay?


I'm sure it's old news, but, friggin devastating. Go Artie!


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 12, 2010)

That can't be true! I love them both!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 12, 2010)

thats messed up


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 12, 2010)

That's hard.  Puck made for a lot of plot advancement in season 1, and artie is just plain awesome.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 12, 2010)

The way I see it is, they're both good singers. Getting rid of Artie allows for better dance routines and all. But it also will take away from the whole "we're social outcasts" feel of the show, which is something I find very important. I can't say it's the case for me, but this show could be very important to people like that in high school. Not to say Puck isn't important. A role model that a football player can get into theater in high school; but Finn shows that angle just fine. Tough call.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 12, 2010)

britt is such a hot dancer is she really blonde or is that just bleach?

ending was good, jesse's an awesome performer, journey songs are fun.

read that john stamos is that chicks new bf next season.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 12, 2010)

the only stuff i think we've seen of her before glee is when she was with beyonce and she had the same color hair then too


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 12, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> the only stuff i think we've seen of her before glee is when she was with beyonce and she had the same color hair then too



iirc, she was brought in to teach the cast the "Single Ladies" dance, but was eventually hired to be a character cause of her awesomeness. She seems very nice too, I saw her work with Make a Wish Foundation, she visited this little girls family and they were all dancing together.


I like her character, I can't tell if she is very nice or just oblivious. She seems to take a liking to the handicapped. She took care of the girl with down syndrome, and waved to the deaf kids during sectionals.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 12, 2010)

I think she's just easily influenced from what seems to be happening.  When she's around Santana, she defaces books, goes out on dates to break people.  She gave Sue the setlist, even when she had no idea what would happen.  She also gave Becky the dollar when she said she didn't have any money.  I wanna say she's pretty much a mix of everything right about now.   All I know is I want more Brittany in season 2, and I would LOVE to just glomp Heather Morris (Aka 'Hemo' by Naya Rivera ) irl. xD


----------



## The Duchess (Jun 12, 2010)

Caelus said:


> So, to bump this news: Are you guys aware of the rumor that Artie and Puck have to re audition for the show, and only one of them can stay?
> 
> 
> I'm sure it's old news, but, friggin devastating. Go Artie!


Yeah, I saw the interview on Youtube. I can't believe it, both are miles better than Finn! 

Though hopefully it'll lead to a Party friendship at the end.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 12, 2010)

Just wondering if this joke in the show stemmed from a real life event. Besides them having some similarities look-wise, did they ever play a father/son like role together? I am of course talking about when Brittany says "Mr Schue, is he your son??"



So is there a story to it, or just another great Brittany line?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm betting it's from an actual situation 

i'm also guessing it was a joke intended for sue due to his hair being as greasy looking as schusters, but they probably had trouble fitting it in XD


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm gonna miss Jesse. I never really was sure of his true intentions, especially with his heel turn at the end. But he was a great performer. I assume Season 1 ends with them finishing their Sophomore year though, they had the yearbook and all. Although Jesse says he wants to win Nationals as a senior for icing on the cake. Hmm, thoughts on that anyone? Also want to hear some opinions on what you thought of Jesse


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 12, 2010)

Caelus said:


> I'm gonna miss Jesse. I never really was sure of his true intentions, especially with his heel turn at the end. But he was a great performer. I assume Season 1 ends with them finishing their Sophomore year though, they had the yearbook and all. Although Jesse says he wants to win Nationals as a senior for icing on the cake. Hmm, thoughts on that anyone? Also want to hear some opinions on what you thought of Jesse



Jesse was just pek
I'm not sure whether the writers were sure how to handle him since there's evidence going either way on whether his intentions were good or bad and now he's not coming back (i think). 
I remember I did a little dance when Rachel rejected Finn for Jesse. Why couldn't Finn have just died off in the end or something


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 12, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> Why couldn't Finn have just died off in the end or something



Cause someone has to look horribly frigid when dancing, and have a voice that sadly sounds like the one in the bacon cheeseburger Dairy Queen commercial.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 13, 2010)

lol at the britt line.  I think she was just stupid and assumed any old guy with a young person is a parent child relation


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 13, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> lol at the britt line.  I think she was just stupid and assumed any old guy with a young person is a parent child relation



Heh, sadly plausible! 


I'm watching episode 17, and the sad shrug Artie does as everyone dances to "Ice Ice Baby" made me sad


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 13, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Heh, sadly plausible!
> 
> 
> I'm watching episode 17, and the sad shrug Artie does as everyone dances to "Ice Ice Baby" made me sad



i noticed that shrug.  I really don't get it, they need to have aliens kidnap him and restore his legs already, he kinda got screwed by landing a role that can't do anything.

ugh, maybe he'll be part of some suicide plot next season :S


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 13, 2010)

Well, let's hope he makes it back next season, he's 1 of 2 on the chopping block.

"Can't Touch This" totally made up for it though. Does anyone else find it weird when Brittany dances? Normally she has this 50 IQ vacant bird face stare. But when she dances, she looks so incredibly focused and fierce, it's like 2 different people.





Daaaaaaaaaaaayum.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 13, 2010)

she's amazing when she dances, a chick that moves like that is super hot. lots of swagger

that's not a good pic of her though, the photographer screwed up her hands.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 13, 2010)

I didn't notice til you said it. But that body is just so tight. You're right about that swagger she has when dancing though, mega turn on.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 13, 2010)

Caelus said:


> I didn't notice til you said it. But that body is just so tight. You're right about that swagger she has when dancing though, mega turn on.



it's not a big deal, not like ms. wonky thumbs from transformers.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 13, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> it's not a big deal, not like ms. wonky thumbs from transformers.



Ugh, grossness. I'm excited to finally get to see the episode with NPH. I missed it the first time around. The man is legendary.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 13, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Well, let's hope he makes it back next season, he's 1 of 2 on the chopping block.
> 
> "Can't Touch This" totally made up for it though. Does anyone else find it weird when Brittany dances? Normally she has this 50 IQ vacant bird face stare. But when she dances, she looks so incredibly focused and fierce, it's like 2 different people.
> .



this this this this.


she's really really good!!! She puts her entire being into it when it comes to dancing and its obvious she enjoys it!


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 13, 2010)

Like how she was in Give Up The Funk

Anyway, she was a professional dancer before glee. In fact, she's on of beyonce's "Single Ladies"


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 13, 2010)

Well, I saw the "Dream On" episode last night, I had missed the original airing. I have to say it was the saddest episode I have seen. Seeing Artie fall, him sitting in the mall after the big dream sequence dance, him talking to Emma about walking again, and then him ultimately accepting that he'll never walk, let alone dance. For me, that episode means he shouldn't have to re audition ever. Him singing "Dream a Little Dream Of Me" while Tina had to dance with someone else was just heart breaking. It's hard to steal an episode away from Neil Patrick Harris, plus the whole Rachel's mom news, but he did it. He makes me sad, he makes me laugh, his singing is great. In what I can only call cruel irony, he is probably one of the best male dancers too.

[YOUTUBE]t7t9cuoYWA0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 14, 2010)

I've been putting off watching the last episode of the season. D: Anyway, Groban! I did like quite a bit of his music so it was a pleasant surprise to see him there as a judge. I didn't cry when the kids were singing to Will. But I got all drippy when we saw who Sue voted for. I knew it, but seeing it, I do adore her.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 14, 2010)

So, I went back to watch "Dream On", an episode I had missed. Easily the best episode of the season. You could exclude the whole Brian Ryan/Rachel's mom part, and it would still be. Seeing Artie struggle to walk and fail, his AMAZING dance/dream sequence, watching him get his hopes up for being able to walk, only to see him ultimately accept his cruel fate; I cried. Him singing "Dream a Little Dream" while Tina had to dance with Other Asian, just felt like a low blow to me. Was nice to see more of the caring Quinn, who sensed how he felt and comforted him.


And _that_ is why it will kill me if it is Artie that gets the axe.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 14, 2010)

Finale was sad. Tho I didn't feel New Directions deserved to win.

Also Other Asian finally spoke, hallefuckinglujha.


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 14, 2010)

I thought ND deserves at least 2nd place.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 14, 2010)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> I thought ND deserves at least 2nd place.



Them getting 3rd means they don't even qualify. So, what will happen next? I mean, wouldn't show choir "season" be over for them?


Big twist on Season 2, Episode1 mebbe.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 14, 2010)

I bet there will be a wild card entry, or some sort of screw up with the other group and ND will get an entry in to the competition.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 14, 2010)

Ennoea stop posting in all my subscribed threads, it's confusing! 

Hmm I always thought they would skip to next year because of how Schu said they needed to enjoy their summer


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 14, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Ennoea stop posting in all my subscribed threads, it's confusing!
> 
> Hmm I always thought they would skip to next year because of how Schu said they needed to enjoy their summer



True, I guess whatever competitions _would_ have come next would be in the summer. So Season 2 will start with them as juniors, which is still hard to believe when Finn is like 6'4" and Puck looks to be about 25


One thing we have to look forward to: Guest stars! With how good Season 1 did, I expect to see TONS of them. We already know Stamos will be on it, which is funny since I remember them making a joke about him.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 14, 2010)

> Ennoea stop posting in all my subscribed threads, it's confusing!



I was here first

I'm hoping they tone down the cameos, we don't need usless cameos.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 14, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I was here first
> 
> I'm hoping they tone down the cameos, we don't need usless cameos.



Did they even have many? Olivia Newton John and Josh Groben, plus NPH.

Hmm, who am I missing?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 14, 2010)

Does Idina Menzel count?  Or you think we can count on seeing her a lot either way?


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 14, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Does Idina Menzel count?  Or you think we can count on seeing her a lot either way?



Yeah, I'm gonna count her out along with Jesse actually. I'd say that a lot of people didn't know of them anyway.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 15, 2010)

How reliable is that article about Puck and Artie? I think it would be stupid of them to get rid of either character, for obvious reasons.

And I finally caught up and watched all the episodes, and I also managed to turn my sister into a fellow gLeek.

Bad Reputation was one of the funniest episodes of season 1. And my god, Kurt sang the hell out of Rose's Turn. Speaking of Kurt, I love the friendship between him and Mercedes. And the Dream episode was the saddest probably due to Joss Whedon directing it. 

Oh, they also had Kristin Chenoweth as a guest star.

I'm really going to miss this show until September.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 15, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> How reliable is that article about Puck and Artie? I think it would be stupid of them to get rid of either character, for obvious reasons.



I'm hoping unreliable as hell, but apparently it was said on the air during a radio show, I'm sure people could confirm it  As I said, I see pro's and cons for each character, but in the end Artie is my favorite choice to stay. Getting rid of him I can just yell "cop out!", and claim they wanted better dance scenes.


----------



## Bart (Jun 15, 2010)

Hopefully Matt and Mike get more screen time in S2.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 17, 2010)

I just found out why Burt is such a good dad, he's got Guts.  Do you have em?

I can't believe I didn't realize that until now.

If you didn't get that reference I feel sorry for your childhood.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 17, 2010)

Burt is actually probably my favorite man character on the show.  This is a guy who has actually done what most people have never done, and changed his way of thinking.  Not every man could look at having a son like Kurt and be as gar as he is. <3


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 17, 2010)

Woah, I didn't read about that Puck and Artie thing until Narcissus mentioned it and I looked back two pages. D: No way. That is so many different kinds of terrible. I can't imagine the cast without either of them. It isn't like either of them would lift out cleanly either. There's Tina and Quinn to think about and I am fond of both couplings. 

As for Burt, he really is a great character. I respect how much he is willing to stand up for his son even if he doesn't understand. He tries so hard and still he manages to stay his own man. He doesn't always give into the whims of his son and is seeking happiness of his own.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 17, 2010)

I hope that at some point we see a piece of the Aggro Crag on a mantle in his house or somewhere.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm guessing most of the characters are cast as juniors, now rising seniors. It'll be weird when this time next year, the characters will be graduating and probably only reappear as guest characters with a mostly new cast of main characters.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 18, 2010)

Shaidar Haran said:


> I'm guessing most of the characters are cast as juniors, now rising seniors. It'll be weird when this time next year, the characters will be graduating and probably only reappear as guest characters with a mostly new cast of main characters.



okay, that makes sense... in fact thats the only way they can convince the fans on why one of either puck or artie had to leave...


----------



## Mider T (Jun 18, 2010)

Gooba said:


> I just found out why Burt is such a good dad, he's got Guts.  Do you have em?
> 
> I can't believe I didn't realize that until now.
> 
> If you didn't get that reference I feel sorry for your childhood.



Yeah I saw it on TvTropes, bonus for him always wearing the hat.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 18, 2010)

Guys you are all misreading that article.  





> "You can tell them that both of their characters have to re-audition next season on the show...only one of them makes it in."


That means both _characters_ are going to re-audition for New Directions, and one won't make it.  It is probably going to the part of a plot in a single episode, and have them back together at the end or maybe by the end of the next episode.  They aren't going to re-audition the actors and cut one character.  There is no way the creator would break the news of firing one of them to the actors live on the air.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 18, 2010)

oh... okay that makes sense.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh Gooba, I love you. I really misread that!


----------



## Kno7 (Jun 18, 2010)

That's what I understood from the beginning. But if they're stating that one character won't make it in the club, it'd be just plain stupid for him to rejoin the next episode 

And to make them audition kind of contradicts the way Mr Shoe's been accepting anyone to join in season 1.


----------



## The Duchess (Jun 20, 2010)

Caelus said:


> I'm gonna miss Jesse. I never really was sure of his true intentions, especially with his heel turn at the end. But he was a great performer. I assume Season 1 ends with them finishing their Sophomore year though, they had the yearbook and all. Although Jesse says he wants to win Nationals as a senior for icing on the cake. Hmm, thoughts on that anyone? Also want to hear some opinions on what you thought of Jesse


This post was ages ago but I'll respond anyway.

I was lukewarm towards Jesse. He was definitely a better singer than Finn, but his personality seemed bland to me. Then when it turned out that he was just playing Rachel for something else, and that he only "kinda liked" her even though he was pressuring her for sex, not to mention the egg thing, I was happy to see him go.



FapperWocky said:


> lol at the britt line.  I think she was just stupid and assumed any old guy with a young person is a parent child relation


Tbh they did look kind of similar in that screenshot. 



Ennoea said:


> Finale was sad. Tho I didn't feel New Directions deserved to win.
> 
> Also Other Asian finally spoke, hallefuckinglujha.


I was more excited that Matt spoke. 



Caelus said:


> Did they even have many? Olivia Newton John and Josh Groben, plus NPH.
> 
> Hmm, who am I missing?


That chick from SNL, Shannon something. The glue sniffing teacher. 



Kno7 said:


> That's what I understood from the beginning. But if they're stating that one character won't make it in the club, it'd be just plain stupid for him to rejoin the next episode
> 
> And to make them audition kind of contradicts the way Mr Shoe's been accepting anyone to join in season 1.


We don't know why they're being forced to re-audition, for all we know there's somehow a new ND teacher/coach (Sandy, maybe?) who wants Puck or Artie out because they drag down the team in some way.

I'm actually on the fence on whether I want Artie to get cut or not. I know that whatever happens, Puck and Artie aren't getting cut from the actual show, and I get the feeling that whoever gets cut out of the club'll get more screentime. So in that case, I'd want Artie to get the axe because it'll give more room to explore his character.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 20, 2010)

:amazed


So, I downloaded Freaks and Geeks, cause my brother has never seen it. They go to William McKinley High! Very cool connection


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 20, 2010)

Well that's nice to hear about Puck and Artie. If I had to choose though, I'd go with Artie, because I love him as a character.


----------



## Sen (Jun 21, 2010)

Finally caught up on episodes   I loved Jesse's performance, I hope that he will return (since there are possible ways to keep him in the show with plot twists, and Jonathan Groff is probably my favorite male singer on there).  

So none of the main characters are actually leaving then?


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 23, 2010)

> Ryan Murphy has said that he has banned the cast of Glee from having sex with one another in their trailers.
> 
> The show's creator said that he understood the physical needs of the young stars but did not want them to act on their urges on set.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mider T (Jun 23, 2010)

Who the hell did that?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 25, 2010)

Skotty said:


>


Haha, they broke that rule on _many_ occasions? What is it, Glee orgy as soon as they go off screen?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 25, 2010)

Well, let's face it, some of the glee kids are just hot.
I mean between Quinn and Jesse St James, Mt Schuester and even Mercedes (yeah you like those curves home girl) I would be rocking the trailers alright, and not in the musical sense


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 25, 2010)

So i went to Six Flags with some friends yesterday, and they had a show there based on Glee and HMS. You ever watch something that was so bad it was good (because it was hilarious)? Yeah, this was that.

We all had a good time laughing in that show.


----------



## The Duchess (Jun 28, 2010)

Something lulzy I found on Youtube :

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tl4C9x0EUh0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

And:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SG4WOUB3wB4[/YOUTUBE]

because I'm such an Artietard.


----------



## twaddledotz (Jun 29, 2010)

Glad to know that there's a Glee thread in here. Here's what I know so far. The second season of Glee is scheduled to begin in September 2010, the Glee reality show is not happening, Brittany and Santana will be regulars, Kurt will have a boyfriend, Charice Pempengco will play as Rachel's rival, and love triangle between Arnie, Tina, and the other Asian. I'm really excited and I can't wait to hear all the songs they'll cover.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 29, 2010)

holy shit CHARICE PEMPENGCO? srsly? that girl is a bamf.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 29, 2010)

^I heard Artie story (I assume you meant Artie), and I smiled!


----------



## The Duchess (Jun 30, 2010)

twaddledotz said:


> Glad to know that there's a Glee thread in here. Here's what I know so far. The second season of Glee is scheduled to begin in September 2010, the Glee reality show is not happening, Brittany and Santana will be regulars, Kurt will have a boyfriend, Charice Pempengco will play as Rachel's rival, and *love triangle between Arnie, Tina, and the other Asian.* I'm really excited and I can't wait to hear all the songs they'll cover.


I know about the others, but where'd you hear this one?


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 30, 2010)

> the Glee reality show is not happening


There was going to be a Glee reality show? When the fuck was this?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 30, 2010)

You know if they're saying that the tribute episodes are popular... I have a hunch that if they really do Britney Spears... I think we can tell you whose going to do lead in one.



...if someone is telling us the truth about her ability. :ho


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 5, 2010)

I got my grubby little hands n the third Glee soundtrack finally. It came out sometime in May. Here's if anyone is interested. There were a whole lot that I liked from it. I probably like it more the first CD. My favorites are Beth, Physical (I keep cracking up as I picture the redone music video), and Dream On.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 6, 2010)

Oh god Physical. 

I suddenly have an urge to hear Bad Romance by them now; I like it more than the original and it has Santana doing a badass job. :ho


----------



## The Duchess (Jul 6, 2010)

Maybe it's just me, but I wish the soundtracks were consist with the cover art. I liked the first two, with the big numbers on them.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 6, 2010)

> love triangle between Arnie, Tina, and the other Asian.



What other Asian?  Arnie has yellow fever:ho


----------



## Zhariel (Jul 6, 2010)

Mider T said:


> What other Asian?  Arnie has yellow fever:ho



Mike Chang. The male dancer background dude.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 6, 2010)

The break dancer?  Has he ever talked to the asian chick?


----------



## Fuse (Jul 6, 2010)

He did the Dream a little Dream number with her remember. But I guess this season they're actually going to include the dancers in the story line.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 6, 2010)

And you guys know who a dancer is?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 6, 2010)

you know  what there's a million messages in broadway musical out there and glee should really invest in trying to convey some of them


----------



## Fuse (Jul 6, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> And you guys know who a dancer is?


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 7, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQ_5RocJHWw[/YOUTUBE]

God I love that. 

Sue is also great in Vogue.


----------



## Kno7 (Jul 7, 2010)

Wtf is the black dude on the right doing?


----------



## The Duchess (Jul 7, 2010)

Vanilla ice ice baby


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 7, 2010)

Ok everyone, let's make sure we put Glee as the Favorite TV Show of the Month sometime now. It must be done.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 7, 2010)

^Well definitely not until September or November, when it's airing again.  If we had the section now we'd just be discussing theories on whats going to happen that season and stuff we've already seen D:


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 7, 2010)

Well yes, that was my intention. I didn't literally mean "now."


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 8, 2010)

May I join in this endeavor?

*doesn't even post much here*


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 8, 2010)

You're always free to discuss anywhere. :ho


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 8, 2010)

I demand more Britney 
And Puck... well sorta, he already has a ton of screentime anyways.... I demand the writers think of some way to make Jesse a regular cast member


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 8, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> I demand the writers think of some way to make Jesse a regular cast member


 But he graduated, no?


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 8, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQ_5RocJHWw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> God I love that.
> 
> Sue is also great in Vogue.



Sue 

I loved both her performances


----------



## The Duchess (Jul 8, 2010)

After seeing the original "Physical" music video, I can see why ONJ wanted to re-make it.


----------



## Sen (Jul 11, 2010)

You know, there was that one Vocal Adrenaline member that they purposely failed for 6 years so he stayed in there   Although I doubt they'll do that to Jesse   Plus with the coach gone, I wonder if they will even be as good or competitive.  

I'll miss him though, so I hope that he'll somehow return.  

I also totally agree about Glee being the favorite tv show of the month (it would get a subsection too right?) for September, I'm so excited for Glee's return ;__;


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2731AMaAwkA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 13, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2731AMaAwkA[/YOUTUBE]



I notice Finn didn't get an award


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 13, 2010)

lol poor Monteith 

he does a great job, i just don't think people really care about him.

Puck is hotter, and Brittany outdumbs him by far.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 13, 2010)

* Mike O'Malley for playing Burt Hummel in "Wheels" on Glee (FOX)
    * Neil Patrick Harris for playing Bryan Ryan in "Dream On" on Glee (FOX)
    * Fred Willard for playing Frank Dunphy in "Travels with Scout" on Modern Family (ABC)
    * Eli Wallach for playing Bernard Zimberg in "Chicken Soup" on Nurse Jackie (Showtime)
    * Jon Hamm for playing Dr. Drew Baird in "Emanuelle Goes to Dinosaur Land" on 30 Rock (NBC)
    * Will Arnett for playing Devon Banks in "Into the Crevasse" on 30 Rock (NBC)

I must say as much as I love Neil Patrick Harris, Mike O'Malley did the most badass job on Burt.


----------



## The Duchess (Jul 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The first episode to premiere this season is called "Auditions".

Sounds like Puck/Artie re-auditioning wasn't a joke, after all.






It's always possible that it could be wrong, though. There's lots of bogus information floating out there about Glee, especially concerning guest stars.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 14, 2010)

Bitches, let's make this clear, Neil is *mine* 

Hands eyes attention even ogling off. If a meteor hits David burtka, I'm the number one runner up, and you can't have him.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 14, 2010)

I wish you good luck my good good sir


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 16, 2010)

Fine, but I get Mark Salling


----------



## Mider T (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jul 18, 2010)

So when does Glee return in September?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 18, 2010)

^The Wikia for Glee as well the fox network site itself indicate that Glee will be returning September 21st (a Tuesday @ 8/7c).


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 18, 2010)

Been rewatching old episodes. Now I'm really itching to hear the other asian belt something out


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 25, 2010)

hmmm, it's pretty much been confirmed on facebook that Mike Chang will get more lines. So that means like... 3?


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 25, 2010)

Probably.  Also, i heard Rachel's "rival" is getting botox to look "fresh". She's only 18.


----------



## Sen (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah I read about that, Charice, apparently the creator is planning on rewriting her episode just to address that (so an episode about accepting your body and stuff again).  Kind of sad though, but she said it was to prepare for Glee so she must have felt pressured.  She's a really great singer though from what I've heard. 

Although, I think Charice is only there for a few episodes, I think they are getting a new rival modeled after like Carrie Underwood (Christian country singer).

Also they are planning for a Britney Spears episode, that should be interesting I hope


----------



## Fuse (Jul 25, 2010)

Sen said:


> Yeah I read about that, Charice, apparently the creator is planning on rewriting her episode just to address that (so an episode about accepting your body and stuff again).  Kind of sad though, but she said it was to prepare for Glee so she must have felt pressured.  She's a really great singer though from what I've heard.
> 
> Although, I think Charice is only there for a few episodes, I think they are getting a new rival modeled after like Carrie Underwood (Christian country singer).
> 
> Also they are planning for a Britney Spears episode, that should be interesting I hope



I'm crossing my fingers hoping that someone dramatically shaves their head. (not Puck)


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 25, 2010)

Matt would look good bald....not sure about anyone else.

I bet Rachel/Quinn will wear those Hit Me Baby One More Time outfits. Finn will be all: MAILMAN! and Puck will be all:


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 10, 2010)

So I watched Teens Choice Awards last night. I usually avoid these like the plague due to them being terrible, but the cast of Glee was hosting. The only thing that made it worth while was seeing Glee win best comedy show.


I pray Justin Beiber or his songs never appear on this show.


----------



## Proxy05 (Aug 10, 2010)

I thought it was just a typical north american high school tv series, but then I watched 2 episodes and found it funny... loved the voices.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 10, 2010)

i thought the same at first as well 

thought it was some stupid HSM thing for teens. but these people could actually sing :33 

while i still hate half the characters i cant wait for the 2nd season


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 11, 2010)

last year they had baby drama. They should go crazy and this year get someone on cancer


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 11, 2010)

I heards great spoilers to come- potential love interests and heartbreaks


----------



## The Duchess (Aug 12, 2010)

I heard Artina breaks up.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 12, 2010)

That would be horrible!


----------



## The Duchess (Aug 12, 2010)

At least this means that both Artie and Tina'll get more screentime.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 12, 2010)

I hear kurts get a BF


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 12, 2010)

And Rachel gets a rival. Mercedes gets a boyfriend too, I believe.


----------



## Sen (Aug 18, 2010)

Rachel might be getting two rivals really, Charice and the producer wanted a Taylor Swift or Carrie Underwood-like character iirc to be the main rival, so I wonder if she will appear.

There are already some songs listed that the will do on wiki, I'm kind of excited to see the Britney episode.  Also a religious music episode, I wonder how that will go.


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 18, 2010)

Sen said:


> Also a religious music episode, I wonder how that will go.



what? What do they mean by "religious" music?


----------



## Raizen (Aug 18, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> what? What do they mean by "religious" music?



[YOUTUBE]816v_BR3hPM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sen (Aug 18, 2010)

The two songs that are confirmed (or at least on wiki and have articles cited for them) are "Papa, Can You Hear Me?" by Barbra Streisand and "Losing My Religion" by R.E.M.

There's also a Rocky Horror episode apparently


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 18, 2010)

Sen said:


> The two songs that are confirmed (or at least on wiki and have articles cited for them) are "Papa, Can You Hear Me?" by Barbra Streisand and "Losing My Religion" by R.E.M.
> 
> There's also a Rocky Horror episode apparently



Excellent news


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 22, 2010)

Sen said:


> There's also a Rocky Horror episode apparently



I know in an interview Kurt's actor wanted to do Time Warp on the show, so that's probably why. This should be fun.

Also

[YOUTUBE=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBhSrqdXdlI]Stuff we already know.[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 22, 2010)

Javier? +1000 points to anyone who managed to call that random assness.


----------



## Sen (Aug 22, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> I know in an interview Kurt's actor wanted to do Time Warp on the show, so that's probably why. This should be fun.
> 
> Also
> 
> [YOUTUBE=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBhSrqdXdlI]Stuff we already know.[/YOUTUBE]



That makes sense, they're pretty responsive to the actors/actresses.  And cool 

I think Britney Spears has also been confirmed to have a cameo recently. 



Caelus said:


> Javier? +1000 points to anyone who managed to call that random assness.



Apparently he told Murphy to put him on the show since they were working on another movie together   He's going to be like a rock star or something, it will be interesting though I hope.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 22, 2010)

I want Aaron Tveit to do a cameo

till then I wil care about cameos no longer given as the only other actors who could possible give a shit about are Neil Patrick Harris, Kristin Chenowitz, Adam Pascal, Idina Menzel, and the ghost of Heath Ledger.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 22, 2010)

Dude, Anthony Rapp & Adam Pascal appearing on the show would be epic. Then all of a sudden Idina Menzel makes another one of her cameos and the whole scene is like "wat"


----------



## Sen (Aug 23, 2010)

That would be interesting   So many possibilities for good cameos really.

Taye Diggs is apparently one of the candidates for Rachel's fathers too, also Hugh Jackman and Lea Michele wants Elton John.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 24, 2010)

Taye Diggs? Oh the irony

Elton John would be interesting though.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh god Taye Diggs as the father would be epic. 

A whole episode... on how Rachel is half black.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 24, 2010)

Half black, Jewish and two gay fathers


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 24, 2010)

oh my god she was a musical waiting to happen


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 25, 2010)

Sen said:


> The two songs that are confirmed (or at least on wiki and have articles cited for them) are "Papa, Can You Hear Me?" by Barbra Streisand and "Losing My Religion" by R.E.M.


Any songs that involve fathers immediately make me think of Kurt. But considering that song I imagine it would be for another cast member. Maybe Finn, I don't know who else doesn't have a father around. By the way, I enjoyed Yentl so I approve. 


Narcissus said:


> Also
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Bleh, the couple I care the least about is Finn and Rachel.  So news about them sticking it out together doesn't thrill me. But at least there's something from that I do enjoy. And that is knowing more about the cast of kids who started out as Cheerios, Quinn included. :3


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 25, 2010)

> But at least there's something from that I do enjoy. And that is knowing more about the cast of kids who started out as Cheerios, Quinn included. :3



I cant help but wonder if they will leave Quinn at just giving birth to the baby or will they expand it  more due to the fact that Rachel's mom went and adopted her. Yes, im very interested in getting to learn more about those other two Cheerios as well as that Asian guy


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 25, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Bleh, the couple I care the least about is Finn and Rachel.  So news about them sticking it out together doesn't thrill me. But at least there's something from that I do enjoy. And that is knowing more about the cast of kids who started out as Cheerios, Quinn included. :3



I agree, they're the least interesting couple to me as well and they have too much of the spotlight. what I liked in that video was that it said other characters will have the chance to take some of that spotlight for themselves.


----------



## Sen (Aug 26, 2010)

Yeah he seems more likely because he's married to Idina Menzel too, so it's on purpose I think 



Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Any songs that involve fathers immediately make me think of Kurt. But considering that song I imagine it would be for another cast member. Maybe Finn, I don't know who else doesn't have a father around. By the way, I enjoyed Yentl so I approve.
> 
> Bleh, the couple I care the least about is Finn and Rachel.  So news about them sticking it out together doesn't thrill me. But at least there's something from that I do enjoy. And that is knowing more about the cast of kids who started out as Cheerios, Quinn included. :3



True, although neither of them have struck me as religious so far, so I don't know if the episode would really be focused on them, unless it focuses on all of them.  

Yeah I agree about that, I hope that instead of adding a lot more new characters, they'll take more time to focus on everyone.  Britney definitely seems to be getting a lot more, 2 solo songs in the Britney Spears episode I think, in addition to like 4 group ones.



Tsukiyo said:


> I cant help but wonder if they will leave Quinn at just giving birth to the baby or will they expand it  more due to the fact that Rachel's mom went and adopted her. Yes, im very interested in getting to learn more about those other two Cheerios as well as that Asian guy



I think that Beth will have to return at some point in the plot, but probably not right away since she was just born.  I really hope that Idina Menzel's character will return too, she is such an amazing singer ;__;



Narcissus said:


> I agree, they're the least interesting couple to me as well and they have too much of the spotlight. what I liked in that video was that it said other characters will have the chance to take some of that spotlight for themselves.



I hope that Matt (the other football player who is mostly a back up now) will also get a bit more spotlight, since he wasn't mentioned when they said the others would get more screen time.  But at least we'll definitely get some more characters.

Admittedly though, I still think that Rachel is one of the best singers of the show, so I definitely want some more solos from her.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 26, 2010)

Sen said:
			
		

> I think that Beth will have to return at some point in the plot, but probably not right away since she was just born. I really hope that Idina Menzel's character will return too, she is such an amazing singer ;__;



Since Idina plays Rachel's mom i would defiantly think that season 1 wasn't the last of her. Your right though, Idina Menzel is such an incredible singer and the sole fact that she is married to Taye Diggs should mean he is a likely candidate for one of Rachel's father's.


----------



## Fermata (Aug 26, 2010)

Sen said:


> "Losing My Religion" by R.E.M.



Is "Losing My Religion" even a specifically religious song? I know it has the word "religion" in it's title and refrain, but I always thought it was one of those songs that had multiple layers to it, and wasn't very specific about what it was about.

And just in general, I'm getting a little tired of all the themed episodes . I mean, some seem like they'd be fun, but I don't want them to overdo it. I liked how they did the first 13 episodes.



Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Bleh, the couple I care the least about is Finn and Rachel.  So news about them sticking it out together doesn't thrill me. But at least there's something from that I do enjoy. And that is knowing more about the cast of kids who started out as Cheerios, Quinn included. :3



I don't care about Finn/Rachel much either. I don't know if it's the writing or what, but I never cared whether they were together or not. I do like both their characters though. 

Otherwise, I'm happy they're going to focus some more on Quinn, Brittany, Santana and Mike


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 26, 2010)

I HAVE TO WAIT A MONTH FOR MY BRITTANY EPISODE ;______;

Damnit.  We need a Glee agony thread.


----------



## Sen (Aug 26, 2010)

Yeah I thought it was going to be in the beginning of September ;___________;  It seems so far away, I want more songs from Glee in general too 



Tsukiyo said:


> Since Idina plays Rachel's mom i would defiantly think that season 1 wasn't the last of her. Your right though, Idina Menzel is such an incredible singer and the sole fact that she is married to Taye Diggs should mean he is a likely candidate for one of Rachel's father's.



Yeah it doesn't hurt that Taye Diggs is a really good singer too iirc, so he'd be a great choice.  And I really hope she'll return, although I don't think it will be for awhile since they've announced most of the other people returning, but maybe in the second half of this season.  



Fermata said:


> Is "Losing My Religion" even a specifically religious song? I know it has the word "religion" in it's title and refrain, but I always thought it was one of those songs that had multiple layers to it, and wasn't very specific about what it was about.
> 
> And just in general, I'm getting a little tired of all the themed episodes . I mean, some seem like they'd be fun, but I don't want them to overdo it. I liked how they did the first 13 episodes.



I think that it's supposed to be going by the title, but I don't really know either.  Aren't they a religious band in general though anyway?  So it probably has religious tones or something.  At any rate, it was probably chosen more because it's popular than it's lyrics though  

Yeah I don't think they're all themed necessarily though, but we're probably just finding out about the theme ones since those spoilers are easier to give.  I hope so anyway.


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 26, 2010)

lol my sister was rewatching Glee and today we were talking about how when you rewatch a series, you notice a lot of things you missed before. Then she was like, "For instance, I bet you didn't know that they used Don't Stop Believing in both the first and last episode. Yeah, it's like it came back full circle."


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 26, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> lol my sister was rewatching Glee and today we were talking about how when you rewatch a series, you notice a lot of things you missed before. Then she was like, "For instance, I bet you didn't know that they used Don't Stop Believing in both the first and last episode. Yeah, it's like it came back full circle."



i started halfway through the series so everything was answered while rewatching it  Also i realized how much Finn annoys me 

and Terri Schuester, I want to shove my foot up her ass every time she goes on screen, but i guess thats how its suppose to be  Rewatching also reminded me just how epic sue is 



			
				Sen said:
			
		

> Yeah it doesn't hurt that Taye Diggs is a really good singer too iirc, so he'd be a great choice. And I really hope she'll return, although I don't think it will be for awhile since they've announced most of the other people returning, but maybe in the second half of this season.



Who else is doing a guest appearance?


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm the type who can't rewatch something until 90% of the plot is wiped from my mind.  Or it's about to show season 2.

Maybe we should do a thread marathon of glee episodes before the premiere on the 21st?


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 26, 2010)

go for it.  

i cant wait till season two, already have Glee set for series record on my DVR


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2010)

Sen said:


> I hope that Matt (the other football player who is mostly a back up now) will also get a bit more spotlight, since he wasn't mentioned when they said the others would get more screen time.  But at least we'll definitely get some more characters.
> 
> Admittedly though, I still think that Rachel is one of the best singers of the show, so I definitely want some more solos from her.



Yeah, I noticed that about Matt as well. I guess we'll just have to wait and find out.

And I agree about Rachel. While her relationship with Finn isn't all that special to me, I do enjoy her solos. I think the only character I really dislike is Terri, though you're supposed to hate her.



Noda. B said:


> lol my sister was rewatching Glee and today we were talking about how when you rewatch a series, you notice a lot of things you missed before. Then she was like, "For instance, I bet you didn't know that they used Don't Stop Believing in both the first and last episode. Yeah, it's like it came back full circle."



I noticed that because New Directions wanted to sing that song in their first big competition, but it got stolen by another school because of Sue. 

Also

[YOUTUBE=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDLvpXj_tkQ]Utterly pointless trailer, but Sue is hilarious[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 28, 2010)

this was probably already posted before but omg I can never stop laughing everytime I watch this.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 28, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> this was probably already posted before but omg I can never stop laughing everytime I watch this.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 28, 2010)

oh lord that was a good spoof.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeah, I saw that a little while go. It's still hilarious.


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 28, 2010)

I thought it was actually Ke$ha at first, based off of her lack of talent. But I like that girl way better.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 28, 2010)

better than ke$ha IMO


----------



## The Duchess (Aug 28, 2010)

Some promo pics for "Audition": 

Spoilers, obviously.


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 28, 2010)

Wow, Charice looks like she's about 4'2" in those pics!


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 28, 2010)

omg


*Spoiler*: __ 



Seems we get a catfight for Quinn & Santana.

Hopefully Puck & Brittany break it up and do mischievous things to comfort them. 




Cannot wait.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Aug 30, 2010)

this show ruined alot of classic songs like Jessie's Girl, Dancing with Myself, and had the ball to mess with Proud Mary and Hello, Goodbye.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 30, 2010)

Some of the songs they covered i didnt like, the beatles hello goodbye being one of them. but the show itself still is great


----------



## The Duchess (Aug 30, 2010)

I don't like it whenever the song they're covering sounds like an almost exact imitation of the original.

Like "No Air" and "Gives You Hell".


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 30, 2010)

oh i hated the Gives you Hell cover. Somehow Lea just couldnt didnt match AMR verison


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 30, 2010)

Oh god, this is absolutely hilarious. Genuis. 

​


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 30, 2010)

I am so mad I missed that yesterday


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 31, 2010)

That opening was great


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 31, 2010)

great opening


----------



## The Duchess (Sep 1, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWQHoqqBUe0[/YOUTUBE]

pek pek

Gangsta!Kevin looking hot as always.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 1, 2010)

The Duchess said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWQHoqqBUe0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> pek pek
> 
> Gangsta!Kevin looking hot as always.



WHY IS THAT SO FAR AWAY

FUCK IF I HAVE TO WORK THAT NIGHT I AM DESTROYING SOMETHING


----------



## The Duchess (Sep 1, 2010)

More:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzl43qG0Kw4[/YOUTUBE]

LOVE Terri's face at the end. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bn6KJ3U6bso&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Sorry, but that was a bad close-up on Will's face there.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 4, 2010)

terri


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 4, 2010)

Can't wait for this to get back on air!

Quinn/Santana catfight is my most highly anticipated moment after the Britney ep.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 4, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> Oh god, this is absolutely hilarious. Genuis.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 4, 2010)

*Glee Update: Meet Kurt?s Accidentally Confirmed Quarterback Boyfriend*



> As Movieline guessed last month, iCarly?s Chord Overstreet has been cast as Chris Colfer?s first onscreen boyfriend on Glee. It was announced earlier that the blond actor would be playing ?Sam, a McKinley high school athlete who starts off as Finn (Cory Monteith)?s prot?g? but becomes his competition,? but Jane Lynch inadvertently confirmed to E! that Sam will also be romancing Kurt this season, adding that Overstreet has ?big fat, pouty lips.? Duly noted.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 4, 2010)

chris is getting a boyfriend for the series?


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 4, 2010)

omg i can't wait for that

BUT OMG 17 DAYS UNTIL THE PREMIERE 

THEN ANOTHER 7 TILL BRITNEY/BRITTANY 

the suspense is killing me.


----------



## Bart (Sep 4, 2010)

Omg wow, those promo's are awesome 

Fingers crossed for a MJ or Beatles episode!


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 4, 2010)

Soundwave Festival

So i'm rewatching Glee, and I notice at the point where Santana breaks up with Puck is that she says "What I need is a _______, with financial support." before walking off

I'm not sure if she's saying a woman or is just saying "aman" really fast haha

it's at about 23:30 in that link

/is looking for random hints at Brittana


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah the promos are really promising.



Tsukiyo said:


> chris is getting a boyfriend for the series?



I thought everyone knew that already, it was one of the big spoilers for season 2 when season 1 ended. Speaking of Kurt:


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 4, 2010)

oh god


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 4, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> Yeah the promos are really promising.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought everyone knew that already, it was one of the big spoilers for season 2 when season 1 ended. Speaking of Kurt:




i had no idea


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 4, 2010)

Rapiest pic ever


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 4, 2010)

some yummy (possibly not important spoilers)


*Spoiler*: __ 





Harry Shum's Abs <3

Thank god Tina dumped Artie for Mike.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 4, 2010)

^ It's for a performance! IT HAS TO BE!


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 4, 2010)

holy shit 


wait a minute, that's Mike?


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah, but poor Artie...


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 6, 2010)

Screw Artie, Other Asian, let's boggy!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zV24Ay-RmHI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 6, 2010)

I can't wait to abuse this image in the obd


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 14, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> some yummy (possibly not important spoilers)
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



those are some great abs :ho


----------



## illmatic (Sep 14, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> some yummy (possibly not important spoilers)
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



A love triangle appears.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 14, 2010)

It's weird though, Jenna looks like she lost weight

am i the only one seeing it?


----------



## The Duchess (Sep 14, 2010)

NEW FULL SONG FROM "AUDITION"


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 14, 2010)

oh lawd

the one song they shouldn't have released first 

the thought of them rapping seriously is just too funny.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 14, 2010)

illmatic said:


> A love triangle appears.



wonder how artie will take this


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Sep 14, 2010)

Tsukiyo said:


> wonder how artie will take this


He's not gonna take it sitting down!


----------



## illmatic (Sep 14, 2010)

Shaidar Haran said:


> He's not gonna take it sitting down!


I see what you did there.


----------



## The Duchess (Sep 14, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> oh lawd
> 
> the one song they shouldn't have released first
> 
> the thought of them rapping seriously is just too funny.


I like the chorus. The rapping...

It's sad, but Finn actually did better than Artie this time.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 15, 2010)

Yeah I liked Artie best when he did Can't Touch This

I'm wondering why they did Empire State of Mind though, it's more of a represent song haha.  I'm guessing they're going to New York for a competition?


----------



## Grrblt (Sep 15, 2010)

Shaidar Haran said:


> He's not gonna take it sitting down!


So... he'll take it lying face down on the floor?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 15, 2010)

when does the new season begin??


edit: scratch that.. sept 21.. only a week away!




oh God


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 15, 2010)

omg @lk when you said that I literally went OH MY GOD

we all have to start rewatching Glee.

I'm only on episode 5 thus far (work & school)  but I insist that I watch all of it by Monday so on tuesday I'm fresh for 

TWO HOUR FUCKING SEASON PREMIERE OH MY GOD GUYS I CAN'T WAIT OLMG


----------



## The Duchess (Sep 15, 2010)

Wait, _two_ hour season premiere? I thought it was only one.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 15, 2010)

commercial said two hours when i saw it on Fox

I hope i wasn't mistaken


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 15, 2010)

ugh i checked tv listings, seems it was one hour


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 15, 2010)

Damn, you had me all excited for a two hour premiere. 

But still, less than one week left.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 19, 2010)

rofl guys the front page of youtube

they do these funny skits for charity


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Sep 20, 2010)

Just watched Season 1 over the last few days, after only seeing one ep on TV thinking the show was pretty lame, but then I saw a few more , one being the episode with NPH.

So I decided to watch the entire series, half because it thought it would be decent, and half because I was bored. 

Turned out the show is awesome and I can't wait for Season 2. So, the lesson is don't call Glee lame or retarded until you actually watch it. 

Who is everyone's favourite character? I can't decide quite yet, but I'd have to say one of the favourites is def Sue. She's a huge bitch a lot of the time, but she also has proven time and time again that she is actually a caring teacher and person overall. The only good thing going on in her life is when she wins, so she acts all tough and is a big bitch and hard on her cheerleaders. She proves she cares about all the student when she sees how much they really enjoy Glee when they're all singing to Will at the end of the finale, and demands they get one more year, I loved the confused "WTF?" reaction from Figgins, :rofl


*Spoiler*: _Season 2 spoiler_ 



Anyone read up on Season 2 and find that Sue and Will will be "frienemies" because the new coach is taking budget from both the Cheerios and Glee club, haha classic Sue. :rofl


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 20, 2010)

^ I learned the same lesson. I wouldn't watch the show because I thought it would be like HSM or some shit. But then I noticed that Banhammer made the thread for Glee, and he and I share a lot of the same likes, so I gave it a try and loved the show. Sue is probably almost everyone's favorite character. 

And those clips on Youtube are hilarious.

BTW, we have to get Glee as TV Show of the Month guys.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 20, 2010)

the next tv show of the month would be good to choose glee, since the season is starting, not ending.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Sep 20, 2010)

Yes, TV show of the month, gogo.

Barely over 24 hours until Season 2 ... just setup my PVR to series record all new eps of Glee, I suggest you all do the same.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 20, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim  said:
			
		

> Just watched Season 1 over the last few days, after only seeing one ep on TV thinking the show was pretty lame, but then I saw a few more , one being the episode with NPH.



The series was such a strange thing when I first heard of it. I was mostly curious because I do like comedy and musicals. Didn’t expect it to turn out as well as it did. So cheers to you Pilgrim for recognizing the amazing thing that is Glee. I agree that Sue is an awesome character. I like the little bits of being more human she shows on rare occasions. Otherwise her putting down of Will and everyone in general is fine comedy. My favorite is probably Puck. He’s so stupid but also fits into that category of sometimes sweet as well.


----------



## Grrblt (Sep 21, 2010)

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 21, 2010)

ooh the songs are all out.

*listens*

Excited for the newest ep.


----------



## The Duchess (Sep 21, 2010)

Premiere tonight!


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 21, 2010)

oh my god 6 more hours

i just finished rewatching everything, i forgot how sad the last episode is


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 21, 2010)

new episode tonight!


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 21, 2010)

Half an hour!  so freaking excited omg


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 21, 2010)

It's on!


----------



## Mider T (Sep 21, 2010)

What the fuck was all of that?


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 21, 2010)

I liked the New York bit.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 21, 2010)

OH MY GOD IT'S ON

and yeah i'm happier with how they did the new york thing, it really had me wondering wtf with the promos

also kurt winking xD

BUT OMG GUYS THIS MEANS ONLY A WEEK UNTIL BRITTANY EPISODE NOW


----------



## Mider T (Sep 21, 2010)

Buttface McBallnuts <3


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Sep 21, 2010)

Hahahaha, Sue. 

"SHUT UP!"  


Omg, Sue and Will working together, this is hilarious. Will giggling like a school girl.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 21, 2010)

LOL ASIAN CAMP

and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



balls
*Spoiler*: __ 



in pucks mouth


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 21, 2010)

wow.  i love chord because of that version, it was excellent imo


----------



## Mider T (Sep 21, 2010)

Hate those trendy glasses

But yeah, the song was good "when I'm (!) a billionaire" crescendo.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 21, 2010)

Also VERY happy with more Harry Shum.  I'm sad Dijon isn't around anymore.

sorta meh to Charice as of now


----------



## Mider T (Sep 21, 2010)

Wtf is wrong with that Beast he/she?:S


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Sep 21, 2010)

wtf? Sue commercial, hahahahhahahahaha.


"Don't be a Sue."


omg, Finn wtf are you doing!? This episode just keeps getting better!

hahah Boobs McGee!


----------



## Mider T (Sep 21, 2010)

Why the hell would Santana get a boob job if you can't even tell?

And lol "Stop the violence"


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 21, 2010)

OH MY GOD LOL

BRITTANY

"stop the violence"

i laughed so hard


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 21, 2010)

That commercial was hilarious, and it's nice that they're gonna add some depth to the Beast, just like with Sue in season 1.

Finn's tryout, 

Also, lol Matt transferred.

And yeah Brittany is great.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm liking Sue more and more, I didn't think it'd be possible to like her even more than I already did. :rofl

OMFG! Sue, jesus! 


"I really wanna touch her boobs!" OMFG BRITTANY!


----------



## Mider T (Sep 21, 2010)

Never underestimate the power of the Asian community:ho


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 21, 2010)

NEVER UNDERESTIMATE BRITTANY


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 21, 2010)

OMG Sue.

OMG Rachel.

So terrible.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Sep 21, 2010)

I LOVE THIS EPISODE, THIS SHOW IS EVEN BETTER THAN SEASON 1!


----------



## Mider T (Sep 21, 2010)

In case you guys haven't realized it yet, Rachel's subplot is basically a condensed form of the movie Dreamgirls.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 21, 2010)

It's definitely going to have some interesting plots this time around

though i do hope it's more focused as time goes by BUT OH MY GOD HEATHER MORRIS' OWN EPISODE NEXT WEEK.  I CAN'T FUCKING WAIT


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Sep 21, 2010)

Rachel is such a bitch. SHE RUINED EVERYTHING!


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 21, 2010)

OMG CHEYENNE JACKSON


----------



## Mider T (Sep 21, 2010)

WTF?  Nationals is the goal this season and their rivals are still Vocal Adrenaline?


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 21, 2010)

The "frinemies" didn't last past one episode.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Sep 21, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> The "frinemies" didn't last past one episode.



Haha, guess not. 

But man, this episode was awesome. I already can't wait for next week, xD


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 21, 2010)

OH MY GOD BRITTANY EPISODE IN A WEEK

OHBF THEY SHOWED THE PREVIEW FOR NEXTT WEK I CAN BARELY TIYPE STRAIGHT BUT OMFG BRITTANY OMG


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 21, 2010)

OH MY GOD BRB REWATCHING THIS EPISODE


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 21, 2010)

Great opening to the second season. And the next episode is gonna be fun.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 21, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> The "frinemies" didn't last past one episode.



I'm glad it didn't.  This opens up a three way battle that might continue for the rest of the show.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 21, 2010)

oh my god guys.

someone have a fucking time machine please.

i wanna see this next episode so bad.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Sep 21, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> oh my god guys.
> 
> someone have a fucking time machine please.
> 
> i wanna see this next episode so bad.



Me too, me too.


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 21, 2010)

I cannot believe they derailed Rachel's Characther Development....all this is Season one re-done.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 21, 2010)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> I cannot believe they derailed Rachel's Characther Development....all this is Season one re-done.



well it is a show about high school, of course they're gonna have crazy shit happen


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 21, 2010)

also, everyones favor tie moments?

mine was "Stop the violence." calmly said by Brittany


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 21, 2010)

Mider T said:


> I'm glad it didn't.  This opens up a three way battle that might continue for the rest of the show.



Well, Mr. Shu might not become enemies with Beast though.

I guess we'll have to wait and see, 'cause that would be interesting to do.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 21, 2010)

I just realized.

WHERE WAS MAH EMMA? ;_;


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 21, 2010)

I forgot too!  She's probably off with the Dentist.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 21, 2010)

Stupid dentist.

So while i was looking at random Glee things

Lea Michele apparently has 7 tatoos, and the writers are awesome. 



> On the Glee panel, Ryan Murphy said he is working on an episode where Brittany and Santana are debating if they should kiss. Naya Rivera is all for it:
> 
> _ I think it's amazing and neither of us expected to happen. We were just having fun together. I'm glad we have such a fanbase because we're best friends. We make out all the time._
> 
> Right, and it would be odd for them to debate over a kiss when the first allusion they made to being into each other was about having sex. No kissing on the mouth was involved? Who are they, Pretty Woman?



I'm sorry but Naya Rivera just put thoughts in my head that I never want to leave.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 21, 2010)

she was sent to the crack house 

"stop the violence" that was great


----------



## The Duchess (Sep 21, 2010)

Poor Artie. 

Also, I thought the Quinn/Santana bitchfight was kinda awesome.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 21, 2010)

I had to watch it after work, and I LOVED IT!

Loved everyone's return, for sure.
Was super sad about the Artie situation. He does treat Tina bad though, which just seems very out of character. He just doesn't know what he's doing.

Charice was amazing, best singing I've heard. Heart broken she didn't stay, but not surprised.

Catfight was badass, a bit rougher than I had expected!

Brittany was hilarious, as always.


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 22, 2010)

I love Sunshine. That is all.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Sep 22, 2010)

Who thinks in the end New Directions will end up beating Vocal Adrenaline? Meaning Rachel will beat Sunshine... meaning the bitch wins? 

Fucking hate Rachel


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 22, 2010)

wait a minute, Sunshine was the Charice that everybody was talking about. no wonder why Luna was humiliated


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Sep 22, 2010)

Are we supposed to hate Rachel? Because I do.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 22, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> Who thinks in the end New Directions will end up beating Vocal Adrenaline? Meaning Rachel will beat Sunshine... meaning the bitch wins?
> 
> Fucking hate Rachel



Pretty much guaranteed since the previews brought up Nationals.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 22, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> wait a minute, Sunshine was the Charice that everybody was talking about. no wonder why Luna was humiliated



Yes. It's quite something to see that voice come out of an itty bitty asian girl with chipmunk cheeks. And I'm mad at Rachel... but Sunshine would.....(fuck me for saying this pun) outshine Rachel, and they'd never allow that.


----------



## runsakurarun (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah Asian American actors getting roles other than kung fu fighting sassy chicks ftw! 

I loled at Rachel talking about the Philippines being sunny all year and then treating Sunshine as if she couldn't speak any English. "Swaying in the background can be fun!"


----------



## Bart (Sep 22, 2010)

Woah, why did they "axe" Matt and Ken?


----------



## Munak (Sep 22, 2010)

Who wants cookies? 

I still can't see what they will do to Charice Pempengco's character, but maybe her being in Vocal Adrenaline will curb that one. She should have come off as a bubbly, happy-go-lucky simpleton that I imagined, in my view, such a contrast to Rachel. Also, Danny Baker as the director of V.A.  (See 30 Rock)

I wish I can't hate on Artie considering he lost Tina, but he kind of deserved it. Quinn's back, hopefully returning to her bitchy self. No new movement from Puck, Mercedes... but short week will take care of that.

Also, who was Matt again?


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 22, 2010)

Matt was the black backup dancer, Dijon talton I believe

Harry shum sorta outshines him anyways, I guess that's why he probably left or something.  Either way that opens up the plot, considering they don't have chord/Sam yet


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 22, 2010)

It's not sunshine they have to beat, it's james St James.


Mercedes puts sunshine in her back pocket and Rachel > Mercedes (although how much of it is autotune and simply better musics and spotlight is debatable)



And he owns them all


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 22, 2010)

runsakurarun said:


> Yeah Asian American actors getting roles other than kung fu fighting sassy chicks ftw!
> 
> I loled at Rachel talking about the Philippines being sunny all year and then treating Sunshine as if she couldn't speak any English. "Swaying in the background can be fun!"



Although I'dd be completely comfortable if one day tina or  mike chang  Other Asian decide to stand up against the football team and break into Kung Fu Action Sequence


----------



## Bart (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah, Nudey's right about that :3

Ban, even Lea Michelle admitted that Amber was the better singer.

ROFL at Sue's cookies


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 22, 2010)

lol jesse saint james should be gone, since he was a senior.

i'm mad they sort of fucked up the sequence though, the first half of season 1 was football season, second half was basketball

they could have started off from spring xD


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 22, 2010)

currently watching the episode..

lol, bieste..

edit: shit, bieste 

edit 2: hahaha boob job! I love you, Sue!


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 22, 2010)

rofl i'm actually rewatching it


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah, I was sure Jessie graduated. And I'm actually liking Sunshine's singing more than Rachel's.

And yes, Artie did bring it on himself. Still feel kinda bad for him though.

Really good preformances this episode though.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 22, 2010)

Heresy. I'm not gonna point out where I found sunshine to be seriously troubled because 1) they might be personal opinion so of no worth in debate and 2) if you don't see them, I'm not gonna ruin it for you.


Rachel is still better.


Next week is Brittney episode, and I'm looking forward for it for all the right reasons

more specifically Brittany.


----------



## The Duchess (Sep 22, 2010)

I like the grittiness of Charice's voice more than Lea's. Lea's voice is good, but it just sounds so generic compared to Charice's and Amber's.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 22, 2010)

lol Charice has a generic voice as well imo

Amber's is amazing because it has that sort of power and soul to it. 

But I dunno I remember Charice being much more fluent in English than in the show, she might be doing it for the "foreign exchange" effect but don't quote me on this, i could be wrong


----------



## The Duchess (Sep 22, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7Dop7HGNFY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

THIS WILL BE EPIC


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 22, 2010)

oh my god i watched that like 10x this morning 

I just want it so bad.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Sep 23, 2010)

Am I the only who hopes Sunshine ends up leaving Vocal Adrenaline and goes to New Directions? It's just Rachel was such a bitch to her, that I will have to cheer for her when/if they compete at Nationals or whatever, and I don't wanna cheer for the "bad guys" 

I agree that Mercedes/Amber is amazing.  , I don't watch American Idol, but apparently she was turned down by Producers after auditioning :amazed

Does anyone else listen to the Season 1 Finale performance a lot? I love the Journey medley 

Also, I was looking up the actors for Glee, and holy shit, before becoming an actor, Cory Monteith worked in MY TOWN as a Wal-Mart greeter, OMG, LOL.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 23, 2010)

Wow 

bad time to hate wal mart


----------



## Fermata (Sep 23, 2010)

Song previews for the Britney Spears episode are out if anyone wants to listen 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkcQrgLuGqM[/YOUTUBE]
Soooooo excited


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 23, 2010)

I saw a preview of Finn telling Quinn he still likes her, Rachel's in the background looking like this . Here it is. [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWQHoqqBUe0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blux (Sep 23, 2010)

Fermata said:


> Song previews for the Britney Spears episode are out if anyone wants to listen
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I admit at first I couldn't see what everyone was getting excited about with this episode, but now i'm dying to watch this ep  Waiting sucks.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 23, 2010)

OH MY GOD SPAZZING HARD

oh wow interesting, guy leads on stronger.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 23, 2010)

Wow, these promo's look great! And the audio teaser for Toxic was fantastic.


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZ6VQJqHKO0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LRHAi76N-Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Duchess (Sep 23, 2010)

Fermata said:


> Song previews for the Britney Spears episode are out if anyone wants to listen
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkcQrgLuGqM[/YOUTUBE]
> Soooooo excited


I want to listen to these so badly, but I don't wanna ruin the surprise even though I already know the songs they're singing. 

EDIT: Okay, I listened to the previews. I wasn't strong enough to resist. 

Toxic and Stronger sound especially epic.


----------



## blux (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm loving the new song for the next ep! Anyone know who singing right at the beginning of Toxic in that vid?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 24, 2010)

The only thing I could possibly be looking forward for in a britney spears is how much will they unspearificate britney spears. Hopefully, all of it. I might skip it altogether tough


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 24, 2010)

Gotta agree with you Ban. I've never liked Brittney Spears music.

But I'll be watching it because of Brittany, and I'll just hope that the Glee club makes the performances enjoyable.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 24, 2010)

I heard all the songs already.

fuck Paramore, it's so out of place with all the Britney songs. It doesn't help that I hate that they decided to put it in a Britney centric end and will likely be the ending song (ew).


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 25, 2010)

i don't even like britney. second episode dedicated to one musician i don't like (lady gaga)


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 25, 2010)

I refuse to acknowledge the existence of any episode based on Britney Spears. Gimme some Michael Jackson, then we'll talk.

That said, I will be watching the episode. If it's good bad I can acknowledge its existence. If it's bad good, I can find things to bitch about. It's a win-win situation.

Remember people, we mustn't directly praise Glee because the more people say they like it the more likely FOX is to cancel it. I get around this by saying the opposite of what I mean.

Some examples:

Glee is a terrible show and I hate Sue. I really hate Sue.

I like Britney Spears and am not utterly appaled by the prospect of an episode dedicated to her.

 See what I did there with the saying the opposite of what I meant?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 25, 2010)

> I refuse to acknowledge the existence of any episode based on Britney Spears. Gimme some Michael Jackson, then we'll talk.




Artie Thriller Dance Dream Sequence!


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 25, 2010)

So much indifference for Britney here xD

I can't wait.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 25, 2010)

Also omg guys; episode previews on the gleeonfox channel

Brittany does an amazing dance for like 20 seconds and then it cuts off

edit:  I just noticed third episode;  Emma says look at John Stamos (referring to him). And he's guest starring this season xD


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 25, 2010)

So I'm a million years late on the first episode on the new season. Anyway, it started off fantastic with the interviews. Will looked so devestated when he got told about people telling him to not to do rap. xD That Evans kid does have a giant mouth, but I like his voice. There's something sweet and young about it. I don't think I need to say anything about Sunshine since you all heard how she rocked. Since she's with VA I assume we are going to see her later? Also, I never knew someone could look badass walking away with a hello kitty backpack.


----------



## blux (Sep 26, 2010)

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTbKNA0XGGI[/Youtube]


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 26, 2010)

^ Holy fuck that was hot.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 26, 2010)

she has always been the best dancer of the club.. Along with other asian for number two.

In fact, she often teaches the other kids to dance, and she used to be one of beyonce's "Single Ladies."


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 26, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> she has always been the best dancer of the club.. Along with other asian for number two.
> 
> In fact, she often teaches the other kids to dance, and she used to be one of beyonce's "Single Ladies."



She was originally brought in to be a choreographer, but was given a role on the show for obvious reasons. That's just what I've heard.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 26, 2010)

Caelus said:


> She was originally brought in to be a choreographer, but was given a role on the show for obvious reasons. That's just what I've heard.



you heard right. That's why she wasn't in any of the scenes in the first episode lol cause they added her in later.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 26, 2010)

2 more days, not sure if I can take this wait any longer.


----------



## Grrblt (Sep 26, 2010)

Caelus said:


> She was originally brought in to be a choreographer, but was given a role on the show for obvious reasons. That's just what I've heard.



Says on wikipedia that she was brought in to teach the choreography for Single Ladies.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 26, 2010)

First off about that sneak peek - woah, guy from Full House. I know he's Stamos but I still think of him as that guy from FH. I assume he's going to be around for being more than a dentist?  As for the musical number, they look amazing.


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 26, 2010)

go charice! you're awesome


----------



## blux (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 26, 2010)

...not...available...in...my...country... 

edit; nevermind found it


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 26, 2010)

Oh my god their Toxic cover


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 26, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Oh my god their Toxic cover



this.

Easily the best one this season so far, I hope they keep going in the same direction.


----------



## The Duchess (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## Zhariel (Sep 26, 2010)

Glee AND Flight of the Conchords on The Simpsons tonight. Epic.

"Top of the evening Officer Krupke!"

"Your dog's dead!"


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 27, 2010)

I refuse to ever watch any sneak previews or cvlips before the episode themselves, as that would ruin it for me.

Also, the waiting each week is even worse for me, because when I got into the show I watched almost every episode online 'cause I was so late. But I got to watch them all one after the other. I can't do that now.


----------



## blux (Sep 27, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> I refuse to ever watch any sneak previews or cvlips before the episode themselves, as that would ruin it for me.
> 
> Also, the waiting each week is even worse for me, because when I got into the show I watched almost every episode online 'cause I was so late. But I got to watch them all one after the other. I can't do that now.



 I'm in the same situation, I watched the whole of season 1 online, so now its really hard to wait a week for each ep. Unlike you I go searching for any kind of sneak preview, and then regret watching it after


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 28, 2010)

omg less than 7 hours away


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 28, 2010)

That... is really fucking hot.

I want Brittany's body. In "I-want-to-look-like-that" way and "i-would-totally-tap-that" way.


----------



## The Duchess (Sep 28, 2010)

The resemblance is pretty scary.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 28, 2010)

i can't wait i can't wait

also for anyone who has heard toxic- didn't matt morrison not want to be involved with the britney stuff?  why do i have some feeling we'll be surprised at who sings that part?


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Sep 28, 2010)

OMG ITS STARTING ITS STARTING!!!!! 

OMGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


BE BACK DURING COMMERCIALS AND/OR IN AN HOUR!!!!!!


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 28, 2010)

"Leave Britany alone."


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 28, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> "Leave Britany alone."



I can't stop laughing at that 

BUT OH MY GOD 

AMAZING BRITTANY 
FUCKING AMAZING


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Sep 28, 2010)

This episode is great so far. Brittany is so goddamn funny, she's my new second fav char now, after Sue of course.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh my lord all the references they're packing in 

IS THIS REAL LIFE


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Sep 28, 2010)

The episode is amazing. If the entire season is this good, man it will be like way better than the first season.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 28, 2010)

oh my god jacob


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Sep 28, 2010)

oh god that was gross, the stain was so gross.


----------



## Yousif77 (Sep 28, 2010)

Good episode so far.

I love Britney's songs even though she isn't talented.

I wonder which artist they're gonna tribute in the superbowl episode


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Sep 28, 2010)

Fucking Rachel is such a goddamn whore. She needs to DIAF. 

FOOTBALL OR ME, GRRRRRRRR!!!!!


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 28, 2010)

oh my lord what the shit sue


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Sep 28, 2010)

"IT'S A BRITNEY SPEARS SEX RIOT!!!" 

That was some of the funniest shit I've ever seen.


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah, Rachel is being really selfish with only 2 episodes into the season. But Jacob, wow. 

Sue does not approve this sex riot.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 28, 2010)

now that she finally does have finn she's been really possessive yeah.

she doesn't want to lose him, it's the first thing she's really worked for and got


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Sep 28, 2010)

"Finn can fly?"


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice vocals at the end. But that's 2 episodes ending with a solo from Rachel. Hope some others get there next. 

Whoa at the trailer for the next episode. Things get serious.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 28, 2010)

O MY FUCKING GOD THEY BETTER NOT KILL BURT

IF THEY FUCING DO

I WILL FUCKING GET YOU MR RYAN MURPHY

I WILL COIME FOR YOU


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 28, 2010)

I almost puked about Jacob  Burt looked like my Grandfather did after his heartattack, he ended up dying. ;_;.


----------



## The Duchess (Sep 28, 2010)

The parts with Jacob were. 

The football scene with Artie 

The scene with Quinn and Finn was  then .


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 28, 2010)

fuck dude

i seriously don't want burt to die.

he was like, one of my favorites


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't think he will die.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Sep 28, 2010)

Wasn't it said that Burt would become a regular instead of recurring? Means he won't die... unless he's like... in the hospital for the entire season, and is shown being visted every episode, then dies in the season finale. 


Hope he doesn't die.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 28, 2010)

oh shi you're right

but we can't be sure, Glee was good at keeping recurring events in their first season, but this is really fucking depressing


----------



## The Duchess (Sep 28, 2010)

I really don't think Burt'll die. We don't even know what landed him in the hospital in the first place.


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 29, 2010)

Toxic was just amazing


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Sep 29, 2010)

Re-watching the episode, I got it PVR'd. 

Third time coming up. pek


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 29, 2010)

Finishing it up now, as I was at work. This season is friggin AMAZING! This better mean more Brittany time, cause she rocked the shit out of everything. At one point I got a bit dizzy, cause she was so hot, and I was like ".....should I fap to this?"


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 29, 2010)

Who can show me the trailer for ep 3!??!


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Sep 29, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Finishing it up now, as I was at work. This season is friggin AMAZING! This better mean more Brittany time, cause she rocked the shit out of everything. At one point I got a bit dizzy, cause she was so hot, *and I was like ".....should I fap to this?"*




Yes, yes you should.  :ho


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 29, 2010)

Phew, found the promo. I hope Burt is okay!


----------



## Grrblt (Sep 29, 2010)

Best comments 

LEAVE BRITTANY ALONE!

I mean seriously, you wear more vests than the cast of Blossom.

Finn can fly?


----------



## Munak (Sep 29, 2010)

So I just saw Brittany grinding her fine self in front of my screen.

Mom, I feel funny. My arch-nemesis is confusing me. 

Still watching for more.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 29, 2010)

Four thoughts.


1) Brittany S. Piers. We shall overcome


2) Okay. It started off making me wanna puke in my mouth, just like any other britney spears song would, although it helps of how an amazing dancer ms Piers is. However as the episode progressed, despite the poor pop performance by rachel in the middle, it grew on me. I do apreciate B. Spears more now.


3) Yeah rachel, baby, you are not being very endearing right now.


4) No rules against a wheelchair in football? Really you guys?


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 29, 2010)

^ yeah the football thing is kinda silly 

Im gonna have to agree with the critics that say the episode really lacked in plot and was just a showcase for Britney, however Heather Morris is really what made it fun.


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeah, that was the way I felt about the episode. It felt like it lacked any real plot (other than introducing the dentist). But Heather Morris made it fun to watch.

Artie playing football is a little too silly though. They should've left that alone after the last episode.

And I'm not as quick to say this season is better then the first just yet. They're still lacking the great drama of last season, which is understandable consideing that it only just started. Everything else is there though (preformances, humor, etc.) but it looks like the next episode is headed that direction with Burt.

Also, Rachel is more annoying so far this season.


----------



## Bart (Sep 29, 2010)

Best Glee quote ever:

*Jacob:* _What do you want for her? I'll give you my house. I'll kill my parents and give you my house!_

Jacob definitely made the episode for me in my opinion, even though he was a bit overused in the Toxic performance.

But Toxic's the best cover in S2 so far


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 29, 2010)

I think next episode is the reason why kurt had that huge outburst yesterday


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 29, 2010)

Kurt's outburst was another thing I enjoyed about the episode.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 29, 2010)

his dad is probably already at the hospital and it's the reason why him being so disrespectful hasn't been adressed


----------



## The Duchess (Sep 29, 2010)

It didn't look like Kurt knew about his dad in the hospital in the promo.

Also, I'm started to like Rachel less and less as the season goes on.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 29, 2010)

I don't see how anyone can like Rachel. I really don't like her doing pop songs, some of the faces she makes are awkward as hell. Also, she wanted Finn to give up football for her, and tried to justify it by saying he asked her to stop dressing sexy. But football is who Finn is, something he's obviously loved for a long time. Judging by sweater after hideous sweater; being sexy isn't something Rachel loves.


I don't think it in anyway justifies wanting someone to give up something so special to them, for the sake of your own insecurities. And then she had the _nerve_ to test him with Quinn? Was not only mean to do to Finn, but I'm sure Quinn didn't enjoy it either.


----------



## Iria (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeah that was a pretty bad move on Rachel's part, but she quickly changed her tune (lol).

And I think she's fabulous


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 29, 2010)

I thought she was in Season 1, but lately I'm liking others voices compared to hers. Not Finn's though, he's just 6 ft of awkward.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 29, 2010)

Rachel is a teenager. She's clawing her brains out looking for meaning which she can only find through big drama moments, but definitely and dashingly always wants to be better.
That's what she wants, to be good.
She's absolutely terrified of not being good, so unwittingly will do things that kinda make her be ... bad.

So that's why I like rachel's character. Of course there've been many unendearing moves but I still hold out for that pipsqueak


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 29, 2010)

My problem with fin is that he's being written as an archetype of something by someone who doesn't understand said archetype.

And that he could sing better once in a while


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 29, 2010)

^ Good point, I sometimes forget how insecure her character is. Finn is supposed to be the jock/musical star... but I think he sucks at both


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2010)

This is still the best performance I have seen on this show.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=og_8Trt_nTs[/YOUTUBE]

Rachel is the most important character on this show.  Loved her reaction during this performance.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 29, 2010)

I  think production simply has no one that can relate to fin when he's working.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Sep 29, 2010)

Caelus said:


> ^ Good point, I sometimes forget how insecure her character is. Finn is supposed to be the jock/musical star... but I think he sucks at both



Considering the football team needed a coach brought in because they were so bad, that seems pretty likely. 

Ps: Glee's brittany didn't do it better than real brittany in the video, though I guess they needed to censor it for TV. If only Glee was produe and aired in Europe.........


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 29, 2010)

For example, the lady gaga episode where burt has his crowning moment of heartwarm, pays absolutely no care for the immensely awkward position sharing a room and nudity with someone so infatuated by you as kurt was.
Or for the fact that for much of the first season fin was forced into the glee club. First the marijuana blackmail, and then for the fact he though he'd only get a scholarship through arts over than sports. Now that he no longer has those threats over his head and no child to take care of, (because remember, fin didn't bat an eye when it came to time to take care of his child, not to mention when he rose over his pain in Sectional, you remember that as the kind of person he is)what's keeping him in glee club? They only ever explained his bond to music once with the gardner and "real listening".
Finn's talent has never been in singing, but in listening.
Loosing Football should have mortified him, and maybe schue could have pitched in there. Or maybe even Sue, by telling Schue what to say to him.
And who cares about him always thinking about his image? How about his betrayal from every friend he ever had outside of Glee? How about his relationship with his dead father? His struggle with adulthood?
And what exactly is he and his girlfriend building their relationship on?


The fact remains, the producers just don't understand Fin's archetype.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 29, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEm-KAUL3Jg&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2010)

I don't really need new episodes.  I am perfectly content with re-watching old ones.  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXH-iKJYcOE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Duchess (Sep 29, 2010)

Watching that made me wish Lea hadn't gotten bangs for some reason.


----------



## runsakurarun (Sep 30, 2010)

For the past 2 episodes they've been making it really hard to like Rachel. I mean, the other kids found her annoying last season but her diva attitude didn't really translate too much to the audience. Now we get too much of her and her shenanigans, which kinda reminds me of Sakura's character.

Best quotes:

Every day, Tina's and Mike's Asian fusion grows stronger.

Fresh off their last place finish at the regionals, please welcome the New Directions.  Principal Figgins

Normally, you dress like the perverted fantasy of a Japanese businessman with a very dark and specific fetish, but I actually like this look. Yay


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 30, 2010)

Rachel has become annoying this season. Yes, she is a teenager who is afraid of not being good, but that isn't a good enough excuse for some of her actions. Sending Sunshine to a crack house... Really? Tying to make Finn choose between her or football, than "testing" him with Quinn were also bad things to do, though not as bad. But she really needs to learn her lesson.

I also agree that a lot more can be done with Finn's character, though honestly it may take too much time, and I want a bit more focus on others.

Well anyway, gosple episode next week. Mercedes better have some soulful solos.


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 30, 2010)

Even though they're making us kinda hate Rachel, Finn's being a jerk this season, saying that Rachel dresses ugly/and he won't stand up for her, but then he doesn't want her to wear anything else? I know he'd stand up for Quinn.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 30, 2010)

The Christopher Cross part? Love how Finn nodded in agreement with Britney about discovering America. xD I enjoyed the Britney singing numbers they were having. Although they didn't feel as smoothly integrated into the episode as some previous episodes. I don't know if what's better about Brit, her dancing or her lines. I want a doctor named Dr. Pepper now. Rachel's bitchiness aside, she's thinner than I remember/thought. Her whole insecure thing is screwed up. Also, Will is much too easily influenced. As usual his flirtatious moments are painful to watch.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Sep 30, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> The Christopher Cross part? Love how Finn nodded in agreement with Britney about discovering America. xD I enjoyed the Britney singing numbers they were having. Although they didn't feel as smoothly integrated into the episode as some previous episodes. I don't know if what's better about Brit, her dancing or her lines. I want a doctor named Dr. Pepper now. Rachel's bitchiness aside, she's thinner than I remember/thought. Her whole insecure thing is screwed up. Also, Will is much too easily influenced. As usual his flirtatious moments are painful to watch.



Finn is actually pretty stupid, well uneducated. Brit is just way over-the-top-dumb-blonde, though.


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 1, 2010)

Finn is pretty dumb. They established that last season. And yes he was kind of a bad boyfriend to Rachel there, but Rachel was much worse overall.

And I love Brit's dancing and lines.

"Next week, I'll be preforming a solo by Ke$ha."



She better noth though.


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 1, 2010)

hey whatever happened to making Glee TV Show of the Month :ho


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 1, 2010)

^We're still going to do it. We just have to wait for the options thread to open, so we can get True Fail out of there.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 1, 2010)

It's going to be hilarious how we'll be slushied with hater posts


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 1, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> ^We're still going to do it. We just have to wait for the options thread to open, so we can get True Fail out of there.



Hey... I like True Blood. 

But it doesn't make sense to have it as TV Show of the Month , since the season is over and it won't be back until next year.



NudeShroom said:


> It's going to be hilarious how we'll be slushied with hater posts



Haters gonna hate. 

PS Love the Avatar. pek


----------



## The Duchess (Oct 2, 2010)

Okay guys, so I was thinking about starting a Glee FC, but _only_ if there's enough interest among ya'll to keep it alive.

So what do you think?


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 2, 2010)

I'l co-own/join. It should have enough interest, and there's at least one season left.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 2, 2010)

I would join, but I'm horrible at keeping up with fcs


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 2, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> Hey... I like True Blood.



One can both enjoy something and admit it's bad. In this case, I have watched some of True Blood, and I do not like it and I find it to be bad. But to each their own - I don't wanna start that debate here.



The Duchess said:


> Okay guys, so I was thinking about starting a Glee FC, but _only_ if there's enough interest among ya'll to keep it alive.
> 
> So what do you think?



Go for it, though I don't know how many members you'll pull. I suppose you'll never know if you don't try though.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 3, 2010)

with britney spears well in the past I'm very much looking forward for grilled Cheesus


----------



## Tsukiyo (Oct 3, 2010)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> I'l co-own/join. It should have enough interest, and there's at least one season left.



only three seasons?


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 3, 2010)

They've only confirmed 3 seasons. I doubt they'd have them all go to the same college or something.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 3, 2010)

Glee @ community college lol

you never know what people will pull haha


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 4, 2010)

has to be one of the worst shows out there, so bad it becomes funny and therefore somewhat entertaining if you are bored, gay that better shows get lower ratings and get cancelled.


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 4, 2010)

If you don't like this show, then why are you posting here?


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 4, 2010)

Brittany S. Pears was freaking HOT in the Spears episode. Damn she has a rocking body.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Oct 4, 2010)

she deserved more than just the 5 secs of screen time


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 4, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> has to be one of the worst shows out there, so bad it becomes funny and therefore somewhat entertaining if you are bored, gay that better shows get lower ratings and get cancelled.



If they get lower ratings.... then clearly the majority of people watching TV don't share your opinion... so. 

I don't know why you're here, unless you're just trying to start something.



Haohmaru said:


> Brittany S. Pears was freaking HOT in the Spears episode. Damn she has a rocking body.



Dude, I know.


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 4, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> has to be one of the worst shows out there, so bad it becomes funny and therefore somewhat entertaining if you are bored, gay that better shows get lower ratings and get cancelled.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 5, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> If they get lower ratings.... then clearly the majority of people watching TV don't share your opinion... so.
> 
> I don't know why you're here, unless you're just trying to start something.
> 
> ...



justin bieber is the most viewed on youtube doesn't make him the best singer, I'm posting because this show is all hype but when you watch an episode, it fails greatly, it's only fun in some parts, people only watch this IMO because of sex appeal and it tries to protray nerds/geeks/outcasts as cool, and people relate to it I think.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 5, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> justin bieber is the most viewed on youtube doesn't make him the best singer, I'm posting because this show is all hype but when you watch an episode, it fails greatly, it's only fun in some parts, people only watch this IMO because of sex appeal and it tries to protray nerds/geeks/outcasts as cool, and people relate to it I think.



I don't relate to it, I just enjoy the characters, and a lot of the songs they do. I enjoy it like I enjoy watching Supernatural, and I enjoy watching Smallville, and I enjoy watching Entourage... the list can go on. Also... whoever is the best singer is a matter of opinion, not fact. Just because you only find parts of it entertaining, doesn't mean everyone has the same opinion of you.

Now if you have nothing to add except how much the show apparently sucks, then kindly gtfo.


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 5, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> justin bieber is the most viewed on youtube doesn't make him the best singer, I'm posting because this show is all hype but when you watch an episode, it fails greatly, it's only fun in some parts, people only watch this IMO because of sex appeal and it tries to protray nerds/geeks/outcasts as cool, and people relate to it I think.



With this half-assed analysis, I question whether or not you've even watched one episode of the show at all.

To begin with, many people relate to many different shows for different reasons. Glee has many different areas in which people can indeed relate to, and not just the petty ones you've named due to your personal dislike and bitter bias.

Furthermore, the show actually manages to have witty dialogue, engrossing story lines, interesting characters, and entertaining performances. 

Is the show perfect? Of course not. No show is. But it's good and unique.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 5, 2010)

lol, I didn't think it tried to show nerds/outcasts as cool. If anything, I think it is seeking to show just how dysfunctional some people can be. But that they are still trying to make it somewhere in the world and that they are still people like anyone else. So I suppose I'd agree with the relate to it idea, but not that first part.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 5, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> I don't relate to it, I just enjoy the characters, and a lot of the songs they do. I enjoy it like I enjoy watching Supernatural, and I enjoy watching Smallville, and I enjoy watching Entourage... the list can go on. Also... whoever is the best singer is a matter of opinion, not fact. Just because you only find parts of it entertaining, doesn't mean everyone has the same opinion of you.
> 
> Now if you have nothing to add except how much the show apparently sucks, then kindly gtfo.



You're just being hypocritical, you say not everyone has the same opinion as me, but you seemingly attack me for having a different opinion, but you are right, people have different opinions so I can say how this show sucks in this thread just like how you can say it's great.



Narcissus said:


> With this half-assed analysis, I question whether or not you've even watched one episode of the show at all.
> 
> To begin with, many people relate to many different shows for different reasons. Glee has many different areas in which people can indeed relate to, and not just the petty ones you've named due to your personal dislike and bitter bias.
> 
> ...



I've seen some full episodes, doesn't live up to the expectation or the hype it was getting. The idea of the show is not even that bad, but its implementation for the most part is poor. But for every badly written scene they can just put in a popular song and a satisfying perfomance and viewers will be happy it seems.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 5, 2010)

Told you we were gonna get slushied.


----------



## Munak (Oct 5, 2010)

Should have hated on this a long time ago. Then we would have cared less longer. 

I like Glee because of the nerd/jockey dynamic constantly being rolled on its head. Nothing less, nothing more.


----------



## Fermata (Oct 5, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> I've seen some full episodes, doesn't live up to the expectation or the hype it was getting. The idea of the show is not even that bad, but its implementation for the most part is poor. But for every badly written scene they can just put in a popular song and a satisfying perfomance and viewers will be happy it seems.



Hmmm you know what? I think I'm going to agree with you to an extent. If you want to look at it from a critical stand point, yeah, the show is not that good. There's an obvious lack of continuity, it tends to rely on gimmicks way too much (i.e. all the "tribute" episodes) and the writing can be extremely choppy esp. when it comes to character development (like I can totally tell when they're using some plot device to get characters together or to fit in a song)

HOWEVER....
I think it all depends on how you view it. What makes this show work, at least for me, is not taking it too seriously; it requires the viewer to suspend their disbelief to some degree. I like it because I enjoy the musical numbers, witty dialogue, and because of the characters (even if they are poorly written at times). So yeah, don't take Glee TOO seriously if you want to enjoy it, because it can be over-the-top sometimes, that's part or its schtick. If you get too caught up in its flaws, you can miss some some of the more poignant and thought-provoking aspects of it (like I'm pretty sure tonight's episode is going to be one of those episodes).


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 5, 2010)

Yeah Fermata hit it quite accurately.

The best part of the series were probably the first 13 episodes.  Also the female leads in this show are written like, 50x times better than the males (except Kurt). 

What really makes it a good show is sort of how this is balanced, the good tends to outweigh the bad.  

Also if you are judging the Britney episode, that was mere fodder for us fans.


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 5, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> I've seen some full episodes, doesn't live up to the expectation or the hype it was getting. The idea of the show is not even that bad, but its implementation for the most part is poor. But for every badly written scene they can just put in a popular song and a satisfying perfomance and viewers will be happy it seems.



Which goes back to my point about it not being perfect. But as I also said, no show is. The fans in this very thread have talked about its flaws before. Yet we are still able to overlook those flaws because the show brings enough good to enjoy it. The characters, the storylines, and the dialogue are the great parts of it. I don't see why you're complaining about the performances since Glee is built on that anyway.

The show could use some work in the character development area, with a few exceptions. But it still manages to be enjoyable. And speaking of musical numbers, I've got the perfect one from the show for you:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8Kxrc6Ecc4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Oct 5, 2010)

.....I hate the stereotypically atheist portrayal...I love the episode though....



....and everyone finds God...shesh.........


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 5, 2010)

Overall I give that episode a 6/10. Good but not great. Decent.


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 5, 2010)

Loved this episode. Haven't cried in a while. Can't wait for next week.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm not a fan of the religious aspects, but it was a decent episode. Kind of an abligatory tear jerker. Wasn't too crazy about any of the songs. Best part for me was seeing that next week looks like it will be fun.


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 5, 2010)

Decent episode with nice performances (didn't like Finn's though). Good development for Sue and Kurt. Like the emotional value.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 5, 2010)

yeah the emotional value kurt gives is amazing

i don't think it was exactly stereotypical, i think i would have acted the same way kurt did

finns side story was... cute?


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 5, 2010)

Oh yeah, the Grilled Cheesus was funny and cute. It was just his song in particular I didn't care for too much.

And Kurt's actions weren't stereotypical, they were understandable.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 5, 2010)

Yeah, Kurts probably the most relate able character on the show.

and yeah the songs were a bit lackluster tbh, except for kurts i wanna hold your hand

I think Chris was really trying to put something into that song, and i really felt like i could relate


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 5, 2010)

so far the reviews for this episode are way better than last week

it's really interesting, the actors and actresses get positive reviews quite consistently despite the plot.


----------



## Iria (Oct 5, 2010)

Reposting my thoughts from the Blender thread:

You know I really had low-brow expectations of this ep. I thought it would be a cheesy (lol title) mish mosh of jesus mocking and bad christian rock

But actually i thought it was pretty lovely

They really showed a great respect for diversity of faith and faith in times of crisis. And the songs I think fit everyone especially well this week. 

Very touching episode, I am pleasantly surprised.



Also: last week my mom succumbed to the hype and watched the Britney ep and was understandably turned-away lol. I think I may tell her to give this ep a try. Much more thoughtful and I think the music is touching but not preachy or ill-fitting.


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 5, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> so far the reviews for this episode are way better than last week.



Well it should have. 

--

Also, I like Rachel's song too, but Kurt had the best one. Mercedes' were alright, but could've been better. But the emotional value with Kurt, the side story with Sue, and the humor with Finn made this a decent enough episode.

And they did do a good job handling a subject as touch as religion respectfully.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 5, 2010)

I enjoyed the episode, but not as much as last week's. I'm not really a religious person, and didn't care for the songs.  Meh, lol.

I however did not expect to see Sue cry so early in the season. I enjoyed Sue and Kurt characters way more than the songs this week.


----------



## Iria (Oct 5, 2010)

And yeah eating a cold grilled cheese thats like a week old: 

Even if its the body of christ lol


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 5, 2010)

Iria said:


> And yeah eating a cold grilled cheese thats like a week old:
> 
> Even if its the body of christ lol




Yeah, when I saw him eating it, I was like.... wtf....


----------



## The Duchess (Oct 5, 2010)

Cold grilled cheeses are 

Overall, this ep was a huge improvement to last week's. Don't get me wrong, I liked the B/B eppie, it's just that the quality was pretty bad IMO.

I'm glad Kurt wasn't the typical "I'm a man of science!" atheist, he's a guy who just doesn't believe in God, I'm glad they didn't have him "see the light" and suddenly become Christian either. And I'm not an atheist by any means.

I didn't tear up once during any of the Kurt/Burt scenes (yes, I'm made of cold hard metal) but I did with the last scene when Sue was playing checkers with her sister. I almost cried the first time we were introduced to Jeanne, as well. Something about that bond is just so..

Tina got to sing a verse in "One Of Us" (which kicked ass, I bought that song five minutes after the ep aired), so that gives this episode at least three points for acknowledging her existence.

Quinn also got acknowledgement for her Christian character (something I wasn't really expecting with Glee's unfortunate lack of continuity), so another point for that.

Mercedes/Puck got something of a role (finally!) so a point for that.

Rachel's "I'm sad for Kurt's dad BUT OMG WE NEED TO TALK ABOUT MY NEEDS NAO" really annoyed me, but she made up for it by singing to Burt in the hospital later (and the song was beautiful).

Aaw, Santana has a heart. <3 Aaw, Brittany made a book report of crayons for Kurt. <333 "People get heart attacks for loving too much" pek

Awww, Finn praying for Artie was adorable. Finn and his whole subplot was pretty frickin adorable in general.

Overall, I'm giving this episode 9/10.



NudeShroom said:


> Also if you are judging the Britney episode, that was mere fodder for us fans.






Fermata said:


> Hmmm you know what? I think I'm going to agree with you to an extent. If you want to look at it from a critical stand point, yeah, the show is not that good. There's an obvious lack of continuity, it tends to rely on gimmicks way too much (i.e. all the "tribute" episodes) and the writing can be extremely choppy esp. when it comes to character development (like I can totally tell when they're using some plot device to get characters together or to fit in a song)
> 
> HOWEVER....
> I think it all depends on how you view it. What makes this show work, at least for me, is not taking it too seriously; it requires the viewer to suspend their disbelief to some degree. I like it because I enjoy the musical numbers, witty dialogue, and because of the characters (even if they are poorly written at times). So yeah, don't take Glee TOO seriously if you want to enjoy it, because it can be over-the-top sometimes, that's part or its schtick. If you get too caught up in its flaws, you can miss some some of the more poignant and thought-provoking aspects of it (like I'm pretty sure tonight's episode is going to be one of those episodes).


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Oct 5, 2010)

Kurt's character pulled it off very well....


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 5, 2010)

Also, this episode proved that Sue is still the best and deepest character. I always love her stories.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 6, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Also, this episode proved that Sue is still the best and deepest character. I always love her stories.



Sue is definetly the best character. Her conversation with her sister about god was great.


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 6, 2010)

Sue is by far the most well-developed character on the show. She has reasoning behind everything she does.

And I was also glad they didn't have Kurt "see the light" either.


----------



## Grrblt (Oct 6, 2010)

What a boring episode. Only good thing was Rachel's boobs.


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 6, 2010)

Loved this episode. And personally, I thought they were able to balance the drama and humor very well, since I stil chuckled a few times despite the serious mood. Kurt's solo was amazing and tbh, I just found Rachel's solo to be beyond creepy but she sung it really well so yeah. Sue was amazing of course


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 6, 2010)

Also, I hope to God (no pun intended) that Rachel and Finn do not win next week's competition.


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 6, 2010)

I heard Rachel and Finn are gonna throw their part so Sam wins.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 6, 2010)

More sam please


----------



## Iria (Oct 6, 2010)

I'll never understand all the Rachel-hate


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 6, 2010)

I love Rachel, she's part of the reason Glee club has Schue, since she got Ryerson fired. He always creeped me out. Though i don't like how they've derailed her Character Development from Season 1. I can't wait for Finn's night with Santana to be out in the open, i totally want Rachel to go crazy and beat someone up.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 6, 2010)

Also this week's episode is heartcrushing for reasons I don't need to point out

also, lol at Sam drama specially since everyone knows that

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Sam is Kurt's scheduled boyfriend for this season


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 6, 2010)

Lol I understand the Rachel hate, but I'm actually a fan of hers as well (well, post season 2 )

Even though she tended to have quite selfish goals that she followed, she really did have a side that was the reasoning of the group.  

High schoolers don't tend to admit when they like hanging around each other, but she was really the one determined to keep them together which is why i have trouble hating her


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 6, 2010)

I don't hate Rachel. I actually don't hate any of the characters except for Terri. But this season she has just been really annoying with her antics.

I just don't want them to win because they get more than enough attention on the show already (like Kurt throwing the Defying Gravity solo).



Banhammer said:


> also, lol at Sam drama specially since everyone knows that
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Actually, according to the Glee Wiki, this was confirmed false. Apparently there will be another character named Blair or something who may fulfill that role.


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 6, 2010)

Blair?


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 6, 2010)

^lol

Got the name wrong though. According to the Glee Wiki, it's Blaine.



> Blaine is a character who will be played by Darren Criss. According to Ryan Murphy, he will be a gay character who is a member of rival glee club, Dalton Academy Warblers, who Kurt mentors to make him more comfortable with his sexuality. It is possible that this may spark Kurt's first romantic relationship with a guy.







Also, I heard Mercedes is supposed to get a boyfriend. Don't know if that was a rumor or not though.


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 6, 2010)

Blaine. It's Blaine.


----------



## Bellville (Oct 7, 2010)

Subscribing to this thread. I'm liking the posts in here.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 7, 2010)

Started off with some good laughs. Grilled Cheesus..oh lawl. The only way in which I feel anything positive about Finn is when I'm giggling at him. The boobs thing was something I slapped my head about. I felt a little sorry for him with Rachel's controlling ways again. And Jmoney, lol. But in Puck's own messed up way Puck said some good things at the start.  

It covered the heavier material nicely as well. For a guy who was angsting over the lack of attention and connection from his father Kurt sure was cold at first witht he ditching his dad for his interests. Although the his father getting in trouble suddenly brought things to the surface. Something used in fiction often enough to be noticed but it was still well done. I was very surprised at Sue spilling the information to Emma so easily.


The Duchess said:


> I didn't tear up once during any of the Kurt/Burt scenes (yes, I'm made of cold hard metal) but I did with the last scene when Sue was playing checkers with her sister. I almost cried the first time we were introduced to Jeanne, as well. Something about that bond is just so..


That's my feelings right there! Except I got teary with both parts. Among my list of weaknesses is a hardass character who really cares about at least one person out there.


----------



## Bellville (Oct 7, 2010)

I actually kind of felt like Kurt ditching his dad at the beginning was a bit.. overly intense for being something almost every teen/parent goes through at least once.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 7, 2010)

Bellville said:


> I actually kind of felt like Kurt ditching his dad at the beginning was a bit.. overly intense for being something almost every teen/parent goes through at least once.


Yeah, it is true that everyone has times when they want to do things for themselves. I just felt that Kurt was in the wrong this time because he's all very centered on what he wants. Just a short while ago he was willing to ruin he's father's first romantic relationship since his mother died to get Finn away out of jealousy. But now that his father wants to spend some time with him Kurt can't be arsed to do it? That just seems plain unfair.


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 7, 2010)

Bellville said:


> I actually kind of felt like Kurt ditching his dad at the beginning was a bit.. overly intense for being something almost every teen/parent goes through at least once.



Yeah, you'd think someone who only had his dad for so long, would want to keep the mom's traditions (they seemed close) and i'm sure he could have waited for the play, or whatever else he skipped the dinners for.


----------



## Bellville (Oct 7, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Yeah, it is true that everyone has times when they want to do things for themselves. I just felt that Kurt was in the wrong this time because he's all very centered on what he wants. Just a short while ago he was willing to ruin he's father's first romantic relationship since his mother died to get Finn away out of jealousy. But now that his father wants to spend some time with him Kurt can't be arsed to do it? That just seems plain unfair.


Yes Kurt tends to forget about others' feelings when he has decided he wants something bad enough.

I suppose that's one of the reasons why I like this show (and why it drives me nuts): nobody is 100% good/bad or wrong/right. It's in this grey area, so you can sympathize at least a bit with both sides of the argument. Burt wants to keep a tradition while Kurt wants to live a little.





Hollow'd Heart said:


> Yeah, you'd think someone who only had his dad for so long, would want to keep the mom's traditions (they seemed close) and i'm sure he could have waited for the play, or whatever else he skipped the dinners for.


I was actually thinking about it the other way around. The whole "I'm disappointed in you, Kurt" was a bit much.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 8, 2010)

That's cuz Kurt's a little bitch. Yea I said it. But the "disappointed in you Kurt" was a bit over the top too lol. 

Also after Mercedes did her solo and there was a close up of her face I had the strange urge to shove my dick up one of her nostrils. Is that weird?


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 8, 2010)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Yeah, you'd think someone who only had his dad for so long, would want to keep the mom's traditions (they seemed close) and i'm sure he could have waited for the play, or whatever else he skipped the dinners for.



He was skipping dinners because it was with the Hudson's, and he's still kinda frazzelled about Finn and his mom


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 8, 2010)

Ha, that's awesome.



Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Also after Mercedes did her solo and there was a close up of her face I had the strange urge to shove my dick up one of her nostrils. Is that weird?







Banhammer said:


> He was skipping dinners because it was with the Hudson's, and he's still kinda frazzelled about Finn and his mom



It is nice to see that he seems to be over Finn though, although that look he gave when Finn said "There is a man who has come into my life" was priceless.

--

Also, I would've rather seen Rachel and Finn beaten legitimately than them throwing the competition. That kind of ruins the point.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 8, 2010)

omg that look was hilarious.


----------



## Bellville (Oct 8, 2010)

^Agreed.

I'd like to see Rachel and Finn actually lose as well. Not that Rachel sings badly (though it's not my taste), but she's not "the talent" of the group and it's kind of tiresome for her to always be in the lead. It would be nice for her to not be able to destroy the competition via crackhouses.


----------



## The Duchess (Oct 8, 2010)

I don't hate Rachel, but I hate how selfish she's been acting this entire season so far, not to mention the solos she just _has_ to have every episode. I liked Rachel in the beginning for her quirkiness, but now her character crammed with angsty mommy issues, angsty Finn issues, and angsty "I didn't want to have my spotlight taken away!" issues.

Too much angst with a character like Rachel just kind of ruins it for me.


----------



## Bart (Oct 9, 2010)

An amazing Beatles cover tbh :3

Utterly brilliant!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vH6jYWh9tc4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-jNlS2DYRI[/YOUTUBE]

fuck yeah harry


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 12, 2010)

^Haha, I do so love a man who can do humor. ;3 They look like they had a lot of fun doing that. 

@The Duchess: Yeah, although I have generally always felt aggreviated with Rachel for her ignoring of anyone else's feelings in favor of her own. Although one of my favorite characters (Kurt) does the same. xD


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 12, 2010)

"We're totally gonna win this."

Oh please, I wasn't even very impressed with that. But at least they did aknowledge that Kurt was also in the wrong. Funny how Rachel.

Funny episode so far.

lol @ Avatar reference.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 12, 2010)

Brittany-Santana shipping subplot.


----------



## Bellville (Oct 12, 2010)

.... Are people already watching the episode?

It comes on at 8 where I live.


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 12, 2010)

Bellville said:


> .... Are people already watching the episode?
> 
> It comes on at 8 where I live.



It is 8 for us.

Kurt killed that number (in the good way). Mercedes and Santana were better than Finn and Rachel too.


----------



## Bellville (Oct 12, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> It is 8 for us.
> 
> Kurt killed that number. Mercedes and Santana were better than Finn and Rachel too.



Damn these time zones!

Nice sig. Love that movie.


And now I'm going to hide until I can watch the episode.


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 12, 2010)

Bellville said:


> Damn these time zones!
> 
> Nice sig. Love that movie.
> 
> ...



I know right. 

Thanks, it's one of my favorite childhood movies.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 12, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> It is 8 for us.
> 
> Kurt killed that number (in the good way). Mercedes and Santana were better than Finn and Rachel too.



Absolutely. Best music of the season, thus far. Mercedes and Santana was a showstopper, and another triumph for Kurt. I thought last week's episode was awkward and disjointed... this one is very natural.


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 12, 2010)

I loved the end of the episode. pek Now i have a new ship!


----------



## The Duchess (Oct 12, 2010)

The scene with Rachel and Finn deciding to do an "offensive" song made me giggle and like Rachel again. Especially with the part with her and Kurt, and connecting with him on the loneliness level.

I liked how Burt and Finn both told Kurt (finally) that he wasn't completely innocent in the whole thing, that Kurt was to blame too. It made the whole thing more realistic IMO. Also, Burt's doing okay after his heart attack. <33

I loved Mike and Tina's little duet there. Totally adorable, even though my OTP is Artina. Mike killed it with his off-pitch "Laaaaa~!" 

Even though I was like  with Artie's "It's ironic how you come crawling back to me" even though I know it wasn't meant to be taken seriously, my heart broke for him at the end with Brittany. Btw was I the only one who wasn't expecting the Artie/Brittany sex to even happen?

Quinn sang, yay! <3 I didn't like the song much though, I thought it was pretty dry.

Aaw, Brittany wanted to sing a duet with Santana. Aaw, Santana's jealous of Brittany and Artie. Grr, Santana's little bitchfest with Artie at the cafeteria. 

Also lmao at all the times Kurt accused Sam of dying his hair and actually turning out to be right.


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 12, 2010)

Great episode. They really did great with this one.

Artie and Brittany was a bit sad, but I think it gives her character a chance for some real development. I hope they don't waste it. I also wasn't expecting her to have sex with Artie.

Tina and Mike had me laughing all the way through, from their argument (Asian threapy ) to their duet.

And it was nice had they had Rachel comfort Kurt and do a duet with him.

Also, ROFL @ Puck.

The Rocky Horror Picture Show is next! But why 2 weeks why?!


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 12, 2010)

So it'll be closer to Halloween, i think. I was unhappy about Bartie doing it.  I wanted Tina and him to get back together...loved Rachel's duet with Kurt. I miss Puck.


----------



## Kieuseru (Oct 12, 2010)

This was one of my favorite episodes they've made.  

I like that some (Finally!) pointed out that Kurt was also in the wrong, and that he can't keep hiding behind the gay excuse. 

This episode set up potential for some very good character development.


----------



## Bellville (Oct 13, 2010)

LOVED Kurt's parts in this one, and the criticism he got because he really needed it. And the Rachel/Kurt bonding. Yes, definitely a great Kurt episode even if I'm still bawwwing over the Sam/Kurt ship sinking.

Er, am I the only one who doesn't really care for Quinn's voice? I actually liked her part this episode more than the other ones but her voice isn't in my taste I guess.

Artie/Brittany was kind of wtf, but I see impending Brittany and possibly Santana/Brittany development as a result!

Tina and whatshisfaceMike?'s number was also cute. :3

I'm curious as to what Sam's big annoying flaw/quirk shall be. For the time being I'm going to drool over memories of his hawt bod. ....Yum.


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 13, 2010)

eh I still think Finn's the worst singer out of the whole group my Mike bias and Finn hate is honestly just overwhelming

Though to be fair, Finn/Rachel were actually pretty funny near the end when they were scheming and fake acting


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 13, 2010)

I... I... I ...I can't stop saying wtf out loud. I almost dropped my laptop.


Brittany. Santana. Bed.


My heart is fucking racing.

Every duet was amazing! Well, every duet that tried to be good anyway. Very impressive stuff, and I see some character development for brittany coming soon. Her jokes were still great though.

I just noticed this: No Sue this episode. A first?


----------



## Grrblt (Oct 13, 2010)

The lesbian action was weak  not even a kiss on the mouth


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 13, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> The lesbian action was weak  not even a kiss on the mouth



Yeah, I was intensely waiting for it. We'll see it soon enough, I hope. Santana mentioning scissoring was pretty awesome too.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 13, 2010)

britney santana action sort of begs for kurt x ? action...which i hope ur ready to swallow :S


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 13, 2010)

I doubt they're going to make brittana real tbh.  Honestly I believe it was really just a point to start developing two people who really only function around one another.

They will probably go their seperate ways and find a way to renew their friendship

However I liked his episode, asides from the fact I can't take Sam when he's speaking.  Boy needs to be singing for me to like him.  

And yeah, Kurt had a HUGE role of antagonist last season, and it went largely unnoticed.  I may be gay too but it doesn't entitle him to a get out of jail free card. Though poor Puckerman needs one lol.

I lol'd @ brittany "Come To My Window" (lol it's like she's an actual lesbian)
Asian & Other Asian performance
Kurt's sixth sense
ALL of Santana's lines.  I will now refer to her as scissor lizard.


----------



## Munak (Oct 13, 2010)

Mike Chang was hilarious when he "sung", liked it a lot.  

The Asian fusion remains strong, too, I would love it if they continue this streak right up to the second-to-the-last episode, where predictably Artie and Tina reunites. (So yeah, poor Mike and his dimsum-loving mother.)

Was moved by Kurt, poor lonely gay fella. He was in the wrong, I know, but after his dad's condition and having to play solo, I wish that he gets a break sometime.

Didn't fall for Brittany's trap. Stop growing character, clown. 

Also, I miss Puckerman. 

Show was much better than the previous two. Loved it, I'll have to watch it again.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 13, 2010)

This week's episode was great.

Apparently there's no episode next week?


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 13, 2010)

I know T__________T

However it seems they're really trying to hype rocky horror glee


----------



## runsakurarun (Oct 13, 2010)

I loved Santana/Mercedes' high energy performance! very fun to watch. Santana (Naya Rivera) can lipsynch her performances really well and make it look entertaining with her expressions. (Unlike Finn's over-earnest expressions or Rachel and Mercedes' over the top singing style.)

the Quinn/Sam angle looks really sweet and she gives a fine performance as someone who's afraid to get vulnerable again. 

Tina/Mike song was fun. I saw the Chorus Line and it was actually the girl who couldn't sing in the musical. the number was highlighted by the dancing, and even though Tina was supposed to be the better singer, she sounded kinda off to me. meh

WTF Artie. sorry Duchess I like Artie but he's acting really whiny with every girl that he's with. it's not like Britney raped him or anything. I think she actually wanted to go out with him or help him get over Tina. but whatevs. It gave her character more depth at least. 

the Finn/Kurt topic got rly controversial online and they wrapped it up neatly in this ep too.  

Even though ppl are complaining about the lack of plot, I feel that the show still has some sort of continuity with the characters' interactions/emotions. I'm so hooked!


----------



## The Duchess (Oct 13, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> I know T__________T
> 
> However it seems they're really trying to hype rocky horror glee




I'm sorry, but I'm really loving your Brittany GIFs.



runsakurarun said:


> I loved Santana/Mercedes' high energy performance! very fun to watch. Santana (Naya Rivera) can lipsynch her performances really well and make it look entertaining with her expressions. (Unlike Finn's over-earnest expressions or Rachel and Mercedes' over the top singing style.)
> 
> the Quinn/Sam angle looks really sweet and she gives a fine performance as someone who's afraid to get vulnerable again.
> 
> ...


!

Naw, it's all good. A lot of people on other forums don't like Artie either for how he's been this season. But honestly, I felt for both Artie and Brittany. For Artie, having sex was something he wasn't sure he could even do, so doing it for the first time was a huge deal for him, and then he finds out that it didn't mean anything at all. Although it was partially his fault for not knowing that's how Brit works anyway, since she's not exactly shy about being a school bicycle. 

I felt really bad for Brittany too, though. The poor girl didn't mean any harm, and she looked so sad when Santana shot down her idea to do a duet with her.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 13, 2010)

I like Sam for the fact that he doesn't have game. The start of his relationship with Quinn was very cute and fresh, he's so pure it hurts. I wanted to see Puck do a duet though. By the way, this is probably one of the stupidiest things ever, but I got teary when Brittany pushed the meatball by herself. >.>;


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 13, 2010)

Don't worry, I did too.


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that Puck will be back soon, though the interesting question is how is he going to get out? 

I also have my doubts about Britanna becoming real in the show, though that possibility is there. And Artie has been a bit whiny, but he had a good reason this episode after finding out that Brittany was using him (Santana was so cold).

Others have also noted that Quinn and Finn aren't quite as good at singing as their peers, and I oretty much agree. As for the facial expressions, Rachel is the worst at this despite singing very well. I've heard that it because acting on stage requires more facial expression than on TV, so she is used to that style. Though Mr. Schu and Jessie never seemed to have this problem.

The issue with Kurt and Finn was that both of them were in the wroong in some way, but the only addressed one side of it last season. Now that they've dealt with the other side, it ended pretty nicely.

Anyway, best episode so far, and really looking forward to the Rocky Horror Glee Show.


----------



## Bellville (Oct 13, 2010)

runsakurarun said:


> the Finn/Kurt topic got rly controversial online and they wrapped it up neatly in this ep too.


Just saw a ton of homophobic vs normal/justified creeped-out-ness last night about this issue. Whoo boy.


----------



## Judecious (Oct 14, 2010)

can someone please explain to me why Glee is so popular?


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 14, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> . By the way, this is probably one of the stupidiest things ever, but I got teary when Brittany pushed the meatball by herself. >.>;



Wow I thought I was the only one. Other people thought it was funny but to me it was heartbreaking.

But what I came here to say was that Sam and Quinn are the cutest thing ever


----------



## Bellville (Oct 14, 2010)

Judecious said:


> can someone please explain to me why Glee is so popular?



People watch it... and they like it.

um...


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 14, 2010)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Wow I thought I was the only one. Other people thought it was funny but to me it was heartbreaking.
> 
> But what I came here to say was that Sam and Quinn are the cutest thing ever



To me it was both. Funny because she was serious about it, but that's expected of Brittany lol. 

It seemed to me Brittany meant well, hopefully Artie will realize this soon. She seemed so sad at the end when Finn was wheeling Artie around. 


It was so funny watching Santana crying in anger when she lost the contest, :rofl


----------



## Munak (Oct 14, 2010)

All hail Britanna.

Sorry. Couldn't help it. 

(I was going to root for Brartie(?), but there can be only one, Tinartie. Geez, I suck at pairings.)


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 14, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Don't worry, I did too.





Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Wow I thought I was the only one. Other people thought it was funny but to me it was heartbreaking.
> 
> But what I came here to say was that Sam and Quinn are the cutest thing ever


Aw, NudeShrooms and Kasuke Sadiki, you two make me feel a little better at getting sad at something so silly. :3 And KS, I agree that Sam and Quinn were adorable. That fluffy injured attraction without being all aggrivating makes me happy.


Narcissus said:


> I'm pretty sure that Puck will be back soon, though the interesting question is how is he going to get out?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Puck will make a prison break and the Glee club will have to hide him!  I can't wait to see what he thinks about Sam. Agreed about Rachel making crazy expressions. I thought that was especially true when she was singing next to Kurt.


Bellville said:


> Just saw a ton of homophobic vs normal/justified creeped-out-ness last night about this issue. Whoo boy.


Even as a Kurt fan I found his hilarious floating around Finn to be at least a little creepy. xD


Scott Pilgrim said:


> It seemed to me Brittany meant well, hopefully Artie will realize this soon. She seemed so sad at the end when Finn was wheeling Artie around.
> 
> It was so funny watching Santana crying in anger when she lost the contest, :rofl


I was hoping to see Santana getting into a brawl with Quinn/Sam considering how she reacted. I'd also hope that Artie realizes it as well, and feels guilty about it!


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 14, 2010)

As soon as Brittany made the  Lady & the Tramp reference i almost cried. And the meatball thing was sad too. What should Sam and Quinn's couple name be? All i can come up with is Sinn, Fabevans, and Lucky.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 14, 2010)

Glad I'm not the only one noticing Rachel's facial expressions. Her during the Lady Gaga episode? Geez....


----------



## Bellville (Oct 14, 2010)

lol Rachel's expressions are weird. And then when she cry-sings I'm like "ew".


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 14, 2010)

She made a fish face while singing a Lady Gaga song with the others, and I can't get it out of my head when I see her. Painful stuff.


----------



## Grrblt (Oct 14, 2010)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> What should Sam and Quinn's couple name be?



Beauty and the geek? I loved how he talked Avatar to her, thinking it would lift her skirt for him.


----------



## Bellville (Oct 14, 2010)

I will love it if Sam will continue to be that guy that makes things awkward with his terrible jokes and geeky knowledge.


And as sweet as Sam/Quinn was this episode, I was kind of hoping for Quinn to come into her own by herself. First she's the star cheerleader and trophy girlfriend, then she's "that pregnant girl", and now she's hooking up with _another_ guy. Girl needs some down time. It'd be interesting if they played with that idea, but I doubt it. She seriously needs some decent development though. I don't care much for her at all. :/


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 14, 2010)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> What should Sam and Quinn's couple name be?



Sequinn? I'm not very good at this either


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm really just hoping Quinn avoids Sam. 

As for faces, I really do think Santana/Naya is the most entertaining to watch.  She's not really afraid to look silly. 

Either way all of them have really funny singing faces, and we could probably make ten thousand screencaps of them looking crazy

edit: something i forget to keep bringing up

I was really touched by Rachel at the end of the episode.  I like her more like the person always trying to make things good rather than having all the focus go on her relationship with Finn.


----------



## Creator (Oct 15, 2010)

> "My guess is as good as anybody’s,” shrugs newest Glee cast member Darren Criss  of reports that his character Blaine—a charismatic, out-and-proud gay teen from a rival school—is being groomed as a love interest for Chris Colfer’s Kurt. “It’s a really big secret.”
> 
> The two meet in the Nov. 9 episode when Kurt, who is fast becoming fed up with life at McKinley High, considers transferring to the nearby Dalton Academy, where Criss’ character is a student. “I think Blaine’s most important role is…as a mentor to Kurt,” says Criss, whose only major pre-Glee TV credit was a stint on ABC’s short-lived Eastwick. “At this point, Kurt’s [sexuality] has been such a sense of discord in his life. Blaine finds [being gay] empowering. He embraces who he is, and sees Kurt [struggling with] the same things that he had to deal with, and I think he wants to impart that knowledge.”
> 
> Criss hopes Blaine will serve as a positive role model for viewers as well, given the recent string of suicides among gay youth. “It’s great to see a strong character like this on a hit show that so many people are watching,” he says. “I can’t really think of any other gay characters on TV that are this young and sure of themselves. I hope all the kids struggling with this issue can look to a guy like Blaine and feel [inspired] by his confidence.”



Seems Kurt will get a boyfriend....from a rival school. OHHHH the Drama.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 15, 2010)

The Duchess said:


> !
> * For Artie, having sex was something he wasn't sure he could even do, so doing it for the first time was a huge deal for him, and then he finds out that it didn't mean anything at all. *



Bullshit. He still had every intention of getting Tina back, we all know he can be a bit self delusional so he slept with britanny to hurt her which is the mark of a true bastard.
Also, britany, who had been a nice kind person to him so far, but hasn't exactly made her intentions secret, told him "You're in the football team now, I would have to get around this eventually" and artie said "gee, am I gonna loose *my * virginity now?"
It's clear what he wanted and all he's doing is screwing over a nice, somewhat very slutty girl, who had actually put effort into him while throwing a massive guilt complex
Artie was a prick that episode.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 15, 2010)

Artie doesn't exactly have a good track record with ze ladies


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 15, 2010)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> What should Sam and Quinn's couple name be? All i can come up with is Sinn, Fabevans, and Lucky.



blonde teen aqua force


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 15, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Artie doesn't exactly have a good track record with ze ladies



He's not really that much of a nice guy. Fin and Mike are probably higher. I'm not gonna cut him a break on being a dick just because he's in a wheel chair


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 15, 2010)

Yeah I'd have to agree.  The way he was made to treat Tina was pretty bad, and what he said to her would normally push most people away.  Finn is definitely nicest, yet for Mike we really just know nothing about him except for the fact that he seems to have a mother who regulates his life. xD

Also am I the only one who really isn't into Sam?  Maybe it's cause he's new but I feel his performance (as in acting, his singing is great) could use some work.  I don't mind the awkward but somethings just tweaking me about him.


----------



## The Duchess (Oct 15, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Bullshit.


Not really, what you bolded in my quote is exactly what he said in the episode. 

"Sex doesn't mean anything to you, but did you ever think how much it meant to me? After my accident, we didn't even know if I could _do_ that."



> He still had every intention of getting Tina back, we all know he can be a bit self delusional *so he slept with britanny to hurt her *which is the mark of a true bastard.


lolwut



> Also, britany, who had been a nice kind person to him so far, but hasn't exactly made her intentions secret, told him "You're in the football team now, I would have to get around this eventually" and artie said "gee, am I gonna loose *my * virginity now?"
> It's clear what he wanted and all he's doing is screwing over a nice, somewhat very slutty girl, who had actually put effort into him while throwing a massive guilt complex
> Artie was a prick that episode.




How did he screw _her_ over? And he had every reason to be upset with her since she _did_ use him for both his voice and mainly to get Santana jealous. I didn't have an issue with her though, she honestly didn't seem to want to mean any harm and yes, Artie did pull a guilt card on her but that doesn't mean he was the villain in the situation. 

Anyway, I've never seen Rocky Horror Picture Show before, so I'm gonna get the DVD off Netflix to see it before the next Glee ep. I heard Mercedes plays a male transvestite...? :S


----------



## Bellville (Oct 15, 2010)

The Duchess said:


> Anyway, I've never seen Rocky Horror Picture Show before, so I'm gonna get the DVD off Netflix to see it before the next Glee ep. I heard Mercedes plays a male transvestite...? :S


You're in for quite a trip. And idk how Mercedes' role is supposed to work out. I guess as long as the music is good, though.


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 16, 2010)

TV show of the month is open everyone. Be ready to vote for Glee. 

Back to the facial expressions, Finn is the worst after Rachel. OMG @ the end of "Run Joey Run." What the hell was he trying to pull off? 

I was excited for the Rocky Horror episode, but now I'm a bit worried after reading some  comments on the wiki. The apparetly change the lyrics in a lot of the songs, and I'd rather not see that movie butchered (it was too much fun). And I don't know what to think about Mercedes as Frank'n'Furter.


----------



## Bellville (Oct 16, 2010)

I haven't listened to any of the songs yet. ...I don't see the point in reproducing something if you've got to censor the hell out of it or change things altogether to make it "appropriate" for everyone, thus destroying major factors in the original work. :/


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 16, 2010)

> lolwut



Britanny is the blonde boy fantasy cheerleader, who has never showned any overly sincere maturity of mind despite her body. Whom she has never been shy about. And clearly it's not like she didn't have a reputation.
"Hey you, have you slept with britany?" "Why yes, yes I have" There.
Not being shy about sex is not something she ought feel guilty about. She was always honest about it. Hell, earlier that year, she offered Finn a threesome.
Artie had never had any feelings for her, nor has he had any reason to have them.

Artie however had no reason to sleep with britany other than to loose his own virginity and hurt tina. He knew everything that was up, and the fact he decided to be a prick about it afterwards, and didn't even pick up his side deciding o not even sing after what they went through makes him by far the meanest guy in Glee. Worse than Santanna, rachel, or even Sue herself.

He used her, and then threw her away without even getting her some dinner. Not only he threw her away, he acted like he betrayed or in the right about it, to make her feel extra guilty for hurting a cripple boy's heart, when she had done nothing wrong to him, while Artie had never had any feelings for her, nor has he had any reason to have them.



I'm not saying he didn't say what you're saying he said in that episode, I'm saying he was being an ass hole when he said it.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes, Artie fails hard


----------



## Bellville (Oct 16, 2010)

Bring on the wrath of Duchess?


----------



## The Duchess (Oct 16, 2010)

Bellville said:


> Bring on the wrath of Duchess?



man do i love using glee gifs

Artie's been getting a lot of hate, but Finn's been getting way worse. Hell, *Tina's* gotten hate before and she barely has any lines. 

In any case, I loff Artie, even though I do agree that he's been acting assholish. Not to the extent people have been complaining about, though.

Speaking of Finn, I'm was all  when Burt told Kurt he wasn't being honest with him on the whole situation. Honestly, I was getting a little tired of Kurt's martyrdom.


----------



## Bellville (Oct 16, 2010)

The Duchess said:


> Speaking of Finn, I'm was all  when Burt told Kurt he wasn't being honest with him on the whole situation. Honestly, I was getting a little tired of Kurt's martyrdom.


It wasn't even that.. He was trying to hide behind being gay as the reason why people have a problem with him, instead of the fact that he's creepy/self-centered/over-the-top. It's as bad as people saying "You just don't like me cos I'm *insert race here*!!"


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 16, 2010)

The Duchess said:


> man do i love using glee gifs
> 
> Artie's been getting a lot of hate, but Finn's been getting way worse. Hell, *Tina's* gotten hate before and she barely has any lines.
> 
> ...



Yea it was about time for that. That episode pissed me off a lot lol



Bellville said:


> It wasn't even that.. He was trying to hide behind being gay as the reason why people have a problem with him, instead of the fact that he's creepy/self-centered/over-the-top. It's as bad as people saying "You just don't like me cos I'm *insert race here*!!"



You both are very wise


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 16, 2010)

How has Finn been getting bad?


Also, Tina deserved some hate for cripple dragging, which is just about the most offensive thing you could possibly do in the disabled community. But she was a very young, almost (no pun intended) criplingly shy little girl. She was just using whatever defense mechanism she could cope with. So that's why it's easy for non disabled people to forgive her.


And Fin... Burt's speech was great, and appropriate, and Fin did learn something very valuable that day, but I always felt bad for lack of empathy for Finn's situation. I'm glad they somewhat explored it in here by showing Kurt something about boundaries.
Kurt deserves some hate for using "gay card" but fact is, when you're a bullied gay boy that age, there is a suffocating amount of loneliness that you guys can't understand. It's hopelessness pure and simple. Of course he's forcefull. And he hasn't had someone to talk to him about these things like this his entire life. 
His outting is shy of a year.

So not hate for the Humlles.


Rachel deserves hate. She is the opposite of Quinn and is therefore taking the opposite character development.
Not to mention overexposure.
However, the true core of her character, and the honesty she's been grasping at in the past few chapters make her redeemable enough on any sensible person's eyes.


----------



## Bellville (Oct 16, 2010)

I actually feel bad for Finn in the Kurt/Finn situation. He's straight, tried to hint that he wasn't interested romantically but still wanted to be friends with Kurt, was ignored, felt forced into that relationship AND a new family dynamic, finally blew up under the pressure, and he's now getting brushed off even though he still cares about both Kurt and Burt.

I would have a hard time dealing with someone who thinks they can "convert" me to liking them, too. Probably wouldn't stoop to name-calling, but a LOT of people would say something offensive in a situation like that, which is what people seem to be forgetting here.


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 16, 2010)

Banhammer brings up good points about Artie, but Brittany's not completely innocent in it either. She was also using Artie to try and make Santana jealous.

And what he said regarding Finn and Kurt was also correct. Both of them were in the wrong, and Burt's speech was justified. The issue was that they treated Finn as if he were the villain without acknowledging Kurt's wrongs as well, which they finally did.

Someone (Bellville I think) brought up earlier about how this show is always in shades of gray. Almost no one is 100% right or wrong. Artie and Brittany and Kurt and Finn are good examples of this.



Bellville said:


> I haven't listened to any of the songs yet. ...I don't see the point in reproducing something if you've got to censor the hell out of it or change things altogether to make it "appropriate" for everyone, thus destroying major factors in the original work. :/



I never listen to the songs before the episode airs. But I was just reading some comments, and what you've said about censorship is basically how I, and those other people, feel. There isn't much of a point of making a tribute to something if the work in question gets butchered in the process. 

I'm going to withhold my judgment until I see the episode, but I'm not as excited as I was before.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 16, 2010)

No, no, Finn's got some blame there too. Kurt had started to come to terms with his position towards him, and had done a lot to present his best efforts to make him comfortable on his own home.
But he had his mind made up, so he grabbed in what took so much time and money from him to make tore it an emotional asshole.

A lot of the "crush" they refer to was before he had lost much of his romantic interests in Finn after the "my dad likes him better than me" debacle.
I honnestly feel like at that time, he had given up on making him his boyfriend, but he'd devote himself as much to his friendship and brotherhood as he knew how and channel those feelings through that instead.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 16, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> I'm going to withhold my judgment until I see the episode, but I'm not s excited as I was before.



They'll change "fuck" and whatnot, but they've sang bohemian rapsody, had teenage pregnancy, Push It, and for god's sake, BRITNEY SPEARS SEX RIOT!


There's not a lot left for them to censor aside from nudity.


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 16, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> They'll change "fuck" and whatnot, but they've sang bohemian rapsody, had teenage pregnancy, Push It, and for god's sake, BRITNEY SPEARS SEX RIOT!
> 
> 
> There's not a lot left for them to censor aside from nudity.



 From what they were saying, the word "transvestite" isn't even in "Sweet Transvestite." But it's why I'm witholding my judgment until I see the episode.

On another note though, if Emma is singing "Touch-a touch-a touch Me" and Sam is Rocky... that should be pretty funny.


----------



## The Duchess (Oct 16, 2010)

Bellville said:


> It wasn't even that.. He was trying to hide behind being gay as the reason why people have a problem with him, instead of the fact that he's creepy/self-centered/over-the-top. It's as bad as people saying "You just don't like me cos I'm *insert race here*!!"


It always bothers me whenever people do that, but at least when Kurt tried to pull that card on his dad ("I had no idea I was such a disappointment") and Finn ("You have a problem with me being gay, I get it") he got called out both times for it.

It was the fandom reaction that bothered me. I know Kurt's popular and all that, but he's not Jesus (as ironic as that is). If anybody says that what Kurt did with his father and Finn's mom was inappropriate, the first thing you'll hear is "Well, if it were Rachel or a female character, it would be okay right?!"



Banhammer said:


> How has Finn been getting bad?


I said he was getting a lot of hate.

Go to any Glee site discussing the latest episode and/or Theatricality and I promise you'll see it.



> Rachel deserves hate. She is the opposite of Quinn and is therefore taking the opposite character development.
> Not to mention overexposure.
> However, the true core of her character, and the honesty she's been grasping at in the past few chapters make *her redeemable enough on any sensible person's eyes*.


I disagree. She's been completely selfish for the first three eps of this season, and also in "Duets" but to a less serious extent.



Banhammer said:


> They'll change "fuck" and whatnot, but they've sang bohemian rapsody, had teenage pregnancy, Push It, and for god's sake, BRITNEY SPEARS SEX RIOT!
> 
> 
> There's not a lot left for them to censor aside from nudity.


They also said the word "scissoring". I was absolutely shocked they actually said that out loud. 

What's so bad about Bohemian Rhapsody, though? Can't remember any censor-worthy lyrics there...


----------



## Bellville (Oct 16, 2010)

The Duchess said:


> It always bothers me whenever people do that, but at least when Kurt tried to pull that card on his dad ("I had no idea I was such a disappointment") and Finn ("You have a problem with me being gay, I get it") he got called out both times for it.
> 
> It was the fandom reaction that bothered me. I know Kurt's popular and all that, but he's not Jesus (as ironic as that is). If anybody says that what Kurt did with his father and Finn's mom was inappropriate, the first thing you'll hear is *"Well, if it were Rachel or a female character, it would be okay right?!"*


Oh lawd, I saw that on LJ recently. Rachel does the same shit and she is CLEARLY painted to be desperate and in the wrong, as well. Some fans have got some serious inferiority issues or are way too sensitive about the gay/straight thing. It's really annoying. It's like the writers are trying to make a point directly to those fans and said fans are too busy getting butthurt to realize it.



Okay I need to stop now. Ahem.


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 16, 2010)

I agree. Plus, wasn't he watching Sam shower? That's kinda creepy. Finn and Schue did it as well, which i find creepy. And Schue needs to be called out for blackmailing Finn.

Edit: I have no problems with anyone's oreintation, but i'd feel uncomfortable having someone watching me bathe.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 16, 2010)

What's cripple dragging?


----------



## Bellville (Oct 16, 2010)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> What's cripple dragging?



From the looks of it, pretending to have a disability (in order to gain sympathy). Never heard of that term before, so I could be wrong though.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 17, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> From what they were saying, the word "transvestite" isn't even in "Sweet Transvestite." But it's why I'm witholding my judgment until I see the episode.


If rachel is going to be Frank N Furter, then it wouldn't make much sense


The Duchess said:


> It always bothers me whenever people do that, but at least when Kurt tried to pull that card on his dad ("I had no idea I was such a disappointment") and Finn ("You have a problem with me being gay, I get it") he got called out both times for it.
> 
> It was the fandom reaction that bothered me. I know Kurt's popular and all that, but he's not Jesus (as ironic as that is). If anybody says that what Kurt did with his father and Finn's mom was inappropriate, the first thing you'll hear is "Well, if it were Rachel or a female character, it would be okay right?!"


I have no problem with people liking someone who's being a bit of a brat as long as they're honnest about it


> Go to any Glee site discussing the latest episode and/or Theatricality and I promise you'll see it.


But he did deserve hate there.


> I disagree. She's been completely selfish for the first three eps of this season, and also in "Duets" but to a less serious extent.


You can't ignore her whole series just because now that she's been isolated from Glee for months her diva streak is taking over for a while. The self delusion factor where she thinks her selfishness is selflessness in all honestly is actually a very intresting plot point.


> What's so bad about Bohemian Rhapsody, though? Can't remember any censor-worthy lyrics there...


Just killed a man, put a bullet through his head, pulled the trigger and now he's dead, sent a shiver down my spine, and bielzbub has a devil put aside for me.


Hollow'd Heart said:


> I agree. Plus, wasn't he watching Sam shower? That's kinda creepy. Finn and Schue did it as well, which i find creepy. And Schue needs to be called out for blackmailing Finn.



Maybe he should, but not overly focused, as it was something that it turned out for the best


> Edit: I have no problems with anyone's oreintation, but i'd feel uncomfortable having someone watching me bathe.


I actually only have problems with my family if they even enter the bathroom while I'm bathing.
Anyone else, fuck it. I'm that hot. 
See something you like baby?


Kasuke Sadiki said:


> What's cripple dragging?



Pretending you're disabled for the atention or benefits.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 17, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> They'll change "fuck" and whatnot, but they've sang bohemian rapsody, had teenage pregnancy, Push It, and for god's sake, BRITNEY SPEARS SEX RIOT!
> 
> 
> There's not a lot left for them to censor aside from nudity.



"It's a nice break from all that scissoring."

heheh

Too much tl;dr on this page


----------



## The Duchess (Oct 19, 2010)

I watched RHPS on Netflix.


...




But at least Time Warp looks fun, I liked that song.



Banhammer said:


> But he did deserve hate there.


I was just proving my point that Finn was getting hate 'cause it sounded like you were doubting it.



> *You can't ignore her whole series just because now that she's been isolated from Glee for months her diva streak is taking over for a while.* The self delusion factor where she thinks her selfishness is selflessness in all honestly is actually a very intresting plot point.


Trust me, I thought Rachel's storylines were getting old even before this season started. Her angsty "I wanna know who my mom is!" felt forced because the main reason why it even happened was because the die-hards wanted Idina Menzel to play Rachel's mom.

It just feels like her sudden overload of selfishness (it wasn't this prevelant beforehand) feels like reverse on her development.



> Just killed a man, put a bullet through his head, pulled the trigger and now he's dead, sent a shiver down my spine, and bielzbub has a devil put aside for me.


That's really nothing compared to the infamous scissoring line, not to mention seeing Jacob giving himself a treat.


----------



## Bellville (Oct 19, 2010)

Love Time Warp!!  I watched RHPS again last night. I must say I like it much better than the first time I watched it.


----------



## The Duchess (Oct 19, 2010)

Full video of Time Warp leaked: 

Scroll all the way to the bottom to watch. Looks epic.


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 19, 2010)

The Duchess said:


> I watched RHPS on Netflix.
> 
> 
> ...
> ...



Too weird for you? 

I refuse to watch anything of the episode before hand though. 



Bellville said:


> Oh lawd, I saw that on LJ recently. Rachel does the same shit and she is CLEARLY painted to be desperate and in the wrong, as well.



Rachel's crusch on Mr. Schue was, while comical, very creepy and desperate. She took it so far that she showed up at his house without his knowledge, and allowed herself to be used by Terri. She even admits it by the end of the episode.

So the "If Rachel did it..." argument is weak on the part of Kurt fans.

--

Also, I just found out that the dentist (Emma's boyfriend) was originally going to play Frank n Furter, but Fox didn't allow this.


----------



## Bellville (Oct 19, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> Also, I just found out that the dentist (Emma's boyfriend) was originally going to play Frank n Furter, but Fox didn't allow this.



Why's that, I wonder.


lol @ allowing RHPS to be shown on TV at all. srsly. silly censors.


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 19, 2010)

Bellville said:


> Why's that, I wonder.
> 
> 
> lol @ allowing RHPS to be shown on TV at all. srsly. silly censors.



Even Stamos didn't know, but he "suspected Fox didn't want to see him in fish net. Again."

And RHPS is one thing I hate to see censored. It ruins the purpose and fun behind it.


----------



## The Duchess (Oct 19, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> Too weird for you?
> 
> I refuse to watch anything of the episode before hand though.


It was very wierd. 

Can't say I wasn't entertained by it, though. Still, I could've done without seeing an old dude in fishnets (with Dr. Scott, and I'm really hoping we won't see that with Artie or any other guy). 



> Also, I just found out that the dentist (Emma's boyfriend) was originally going to play Frank n Furter, but Fox didn't allow this.


After seeing the movie, I can guess why.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 20, 2010)

AAAND THEEEEEEEEEEEEY[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5t3CWk6dSdE&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]



Killed it


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 20, 2010)

I can't believe Finn is the only one that sounds good


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 20, 2010)

Cory is a pretty good performer.

I'm starting to appreciate that after I see him next to Sam, who is like

lolhowwhatwhyisthatguythere


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 20, 2010)

Looked at the summaries of the episodes after RHGS. I wish we didn't have to wait so long.


----------



## Grrblt (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## Zhariel (Oct 21, 2010)

I wouldn't mind some sexy Tina pics


----------



## Bellville (Oct 21, 2010)

That photo shoot looked trashy as hell.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 21, 2010)

Grrblt said:


>



LOL! But damn, Quinn


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 21, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Cory is a pretty good performer.
> 
> I'm starting to appreciate that after I see him next to Sam, who is like
> 
> lolhowwhatwhyisthatguythere



I think Sam is there so people stop bitching about Cory, righteously or not


----------



## The Duchess (Oct 21, 2010)

Finn isn't a terrible singer, but he isn't the leading material Rachel/everyone else lauds him to be. Call me biased, but it still irritates me how in the pilot, Rachel deemed Artie to be inferior to her talent when his only problem is he can't walk. His singing was just fine, while Finn's singing is okay and he can't dance even if he's able-bodied. 



Bellville said:


> That photo shoot looked trashy as hell.


Have to agree with this. D:


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 21, 2010)

god damm, hot pics !!! 

rachels school girl pics =instant wood


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 21, 2010)

Son of a bitch got his hands right on their asses. Now I know why they have to tell them to stop using their RV's for fucking


----------



## Bellville (Oct 21, 2010)

The Duchess said:


> Finn isn't a terrible singer, but he isn't the leading material Rachel/everyone else lauds him to be. Call me biased, but it still irritates me how in the pilot, Rachel deemed Artie to be inferior to her talent when his only problem is he can't walk. His singing was just fine, while Finn's singing is okay and he can't dance even if he's able-bodied.


I find the Finn wanking a bit irritating as well. For a while I thought that was a result of seeing so many "Finn can't sing! baww" comments on the web. Then I watched the pilot again. Was not impressed (again). 


Would you expect Rachel to be any _less_ superficial? Though I can't say much for the dancing thing. They all dance better than me, so..


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 21, 2010)

Oh god, Finn's dancing. 

But yeah, I still hold that Finn and Quinn are the weaker singers in Glee. That doesn't mean they're bad, but Finn get way more credit than he deserves. And while Rachel has a lot of talent, they just focus way too much time on her.



The Duchess said:


> It was very wierd.
> 
> Can't say I wasn't entertained by it, though. Still, I could've done without seeing an old dude in fishnets (with Dr. Scott, and I'm really hoping we won't see that with Artie or any other guy).
> 
> ...



Yeah, but all that's part of what make Rocky Horror so great an unique. To quote a YouTube poster regarding a reenactment of RHPS: "If you're going to do Rocky Horror, then _actually do Rocky Horror._"



Banhammer said:


> I can't believe Finn is the only one that sounds good



I still refuse to watch it before the episode airs, but if this is true, then wow. 

And that photo was hilarious.


----------



## The Duchess (Oct 22, 2010)

Bellville said:


> I find the Finn wanking a bit irritating as well. For a while I thought that was a result of seeing so many "Finn can't sing! baww" comments on the web. Then I watched the pilot again. Was not impressed (again).
> 
> 
> Would you expect Rachel to be any _less_ superficial? Though I can't say much for the dancing thing. They all dance better than me, so..


I know, but the whole reason why Finn was introduced was because Rachel needed a "strong male lead", and I'm still wondering how Artie wasn't good enough. 

Cory does have a good rock-and-roll voice, though. He sounded great in "Time Warp" (but I thought it was wierd how he sang some parts Riff Raff sang. Probably to distribute the vocals in the song).



Narcissus said:


> Yeah, but all that's part of what make Rocky Horror so great an unique. To quote a YouTube poster regarding a reenactment of RHPS: "If you're going to do Rocky Horror, then _actually do Rocky Horror._"


Yeah, but you gotta give 'em a little credit. From what I heard, it's supposed to be a play, so it won't be 100% on the mark.



> I still refuse to watch it before the episode airs, but if this is true, then wow.
> 
> And that photo was hilarious.


I watched it because I'm weak. 

Actually, I thought Kurt and Quinn sounded really good together. The whole song sounded awesome IMO.

Also, I love your Hocus Pocus set. pek


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 22, 2010)

The Duchess said:


> I know, but the whole reason why Finn was introduced was because Rachel needed a "strong male lead", and I'm still wondering how Artie wasn't good enough.



I suspect the wheelchair was a contributing factor. 


> Yeah, but you gotta give 'em a little credit. From what I heard, it's supposed to be a play, so it won't be 100% on the mark.



I know it'll be different, but I'm just hoping they don't butcher it. I have faith that they won't though.


> Actually, I thought *Kurt and Quinn* sounded really good together. The whole song sounded awesome IMO.



Did you mean Kurt and Rachel, or Quinn and Sam? 


> Also, I love your Hocus Pocus set. pek



Thank you. It's one of my favorite childhood movies.


----------



## Bellville (Oct 22, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> I suspect the wheelchair was a contributing factor.


This. 




And their voices don't seem like they'd go well together...


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 23, 2010)

TV show of the Month is open. Glee needs your votes guys.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 23, 2010)

I still can't get over how trashtastic that photoshoot was lol. Especially Rachel. Damn


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 23, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> TV show of the Month is open. Glee needs your votes guys.



Yeah, guys. I can't just _give_ Glee the subforum. Yes, technically I could, but I foresee a bad situation if I do. If you don't act, Dexter is going to run away with this.


Also that GQ photoshoot is dreadful. How far they've deviated from the original "L on forehead" advertisements.


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 23, 2010)

I mean, I'm not too worried or anything. There is still a lot of time left and Glee isn't that far behind. If it doesn't win, theres always next month (assuming you mods actually start the process on time ).

And I found that photoshoot funny, but at the same time yeah it was really trashy. But they've used other advertisments besides the "L on forehead" before.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Oct 24, 2010)

fucking cable vision and fox are playing a deadly game with my(house,fringe,glee,lie to me..etc)and i AM FUCKING PISSED!


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 24, 2010)

> Did you mean Kurt and Rachel, or Quinn and Sam?


Kurt is Riff Raff, Quinn is magenta



I've decided that Glee's Time Warp is an acquired Taste


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 24, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Kurt is Riff Raff, Quinn is magenta



Oh, I didn't realize he was talking about the Rocky Horror episode, since I haven't seen it yet.

BTW, this is the thread: Ichi's birthday thread


----------



## The Duchess (Oct 24, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> I suspect the wheelchair was a contributing factor.


I s'pose. Still, his singing should've lived up to her standards. 



> Did you mean Kurt and Rachel, or Quinn and Sam?


I was talking about Time Warp, where Quinn and Kurt sang together.



> Thank you. It's one of my favorite childhood movies.


I remember tearing up when Thackery got killed. ;__;



Narcissus said:


> Oh, I didn't realize *he* was talking about the



Really?


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 24, 2010)

The Duchess said:


> I s'pose. Still, his singing should've lived up to her standards.



This is Rachel we're talking about. She craves perfection (where she sees this in Finn, I don't know). Her voice also goes really well with Kurt's, but she wouldn't consider him either, most likely due to him being gay.


> I was talking about Time Warp, where Quinn and Kurt sang together.



Yeah, Ban cleared that up for me. I didn't realize 'cause I haven't watched the episode or listened to any of the songs yet.


> I remember tearing up when Thackery got killed. ;__;



I teared up when the witches died. 


> Really?



My finger slipped when going for the "s" key. 

...


----------



## Silvermateus (Oct 24, 2010)

Just a small town boooyyy, living in a loooonely world...

He took the midnight train.. GOIIINN ANNYYYWHEERREEEEE 

i like how my parrots dance to everything i say


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 26, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zERfpP52Sk[/YOUTUBE]

I hate Sam still.


----------



## Bart (Oct 26, 2010)

Cool clip :3

Lol still?


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 26, 2010)

i'm wondering wth he's there for

can't dance, yeah he can sing though, I really like his billionaire cover

but his character makes me cringe


----------



## Bart (Oct 26, 2010)

He's only been in a few episodes though Nudey 

I'm sure they'll develop him even more soon.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 26, 2010)

but i wanna be a haterrrrr, so friggin bad


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 26, 2010)

lol, I like all the rereferences they're making.

Aww, poor Finn. 

...



It's been too long since a Sue C's it moment.


----------



## The Duchess (Oct 26, 2010)

Am I the only one getting tired of Sue constantly being connected to her sister? It was touching at first, but I don't like how it's constantly being shoved down our throat now.

Also, I thought the "glee" logo being orange instead of white was cute.


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 26, 2010)

She's only referenced it 4-5 times.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 26, 2010)

all of my friends love it.


----------



## The Duchess (Oct 26, 2010)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> She's only referenced it 4-5 times.


It's been made a plot point for Sue too many times IMO. I know with a character like Sue, it's hard to give her heartwarming moments without making it look cheesy, but they should find other angles to show Sue's human side.

Also, yay for Mercedes taking a stand on being a lead! 

Boo for Will using the Glee club (again) to try to win Emma over.


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 26, 2010)

I just don't want them to overuse Sue's sister, though it serves to explain a lot of why  she is the way she is. 

And I'll give Glee credit for how they're handling the changes to RHPS. They're doing an ok job with that.


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 26, 2010)

Pretty good, but Time Warp was underwhelming.


----------



## The Duchess (Oct 26, 2010)

Out of all of them, Time Warp was my favorite. Also, thank you for Sue pointing out how Will used the kids.

Another two-week wait. Boo.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm actually really happy with this episode, they did a good job tying everything in.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 26, 2010)

Also, best parts all involve Brittany + Santana

Glee you never fail to get my love

I think the best performance of tonight was Touch-a Touch-a Touch Me


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 26, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Also, best parts all involve Brittany + Santana
> 
> Glee you never fail to get my love
> 
> I think the best performance of tonight was Touch-a Touch-a Touch Me



I pretty much agree with this. Touch-a Touch-a Me was the best one (although Emma's voice was a bit mousy). Hot Patootie was the second for me. Naturally, none of them were as good as the real thing.

I'm also glad Sue called Schue out.

Overall, good episode. And yeah, another two-week wait. 

On another note, I suspect we'll have to wait for the next go around for Glee to win TV show of the month.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm glad Emma has only sung like what, two songs the entire show?

She's probably the best actress on the show, and it only adds to her character that she only sings certain songs.  xD

Damn we're losing by four votes.  We need this win so I can make a Brittana shrine.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 26, 2010)

I shouldn't have made it a public poll. Now people would see it if I changed the numbers...


----------



## The Duchess (Oct 26, 2010)

I wasn't crazy about Toucha-Toucha. It sounded way too Autotuned.


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 26, 2010)

H.P. Jovecraft said:


> I shouldn't have made it a public poll. Now people would see it if I changed the numbers...



 Jove

--

I liked Touch-a Touch-a just because it was the most fun of the songs, especially with Britany and Santana. I wasn't too crazy with the changes to Sweet Transvestite, but not too put off either, Time Warp wasn't energetic enough for me. Hot Patottie was was really energized and fun though. Dammit Janet was decent.

Anyway, Finn's stupidity really shined this episode. 
Too bad we didn't get to see Kurt kill Mercedes. 

We're tied for first place!


----------



## Bellville (Oct 27, 2010)

QUINN KILLED IT.

Loved the Brittany/Santana. Brittany is becoming one of my favorite characters very fast. And she looked very good as Columbia.

Chris was really digging his role as Riff-Raff. Turned out great.

Sam is going to be obsessed with body image, it seems?

Will is so creepy now. Am I missing something or is it clear that Emma _doesn't_ want him anymore? I thought his whole speech to her at the end was really awkward because he kept saying "us" and "we" when it needs to be "me" and "I".:S


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 27, 2010)

touch a touch a was the best performance.  mercedes killed her song, real fun rendition. 

Time warp was a cool closing.  A+ episode overall


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 27, 2010)

After listening to Time Warp again, I agree with Banhammer. It just seemed better the second time around (maybe because the film version wasn't in my head). Still could've used a bit more energy, but good way to end the episode.


----------



## Bellville (Oct 27, 2010)

I would like for the show to move on from tributes though. I actually like to see more plot.:sweat


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 27, 2010)

Tbh I think the problem there is with Glee is that last year when the first season was only planned for 13 episodes, it's popularity exploded and they accepted to make more episodes for the season.

That's sorta where it went downhill, probably because they were crunched for time to write these, and then it leaves that season ending so close to the start of the second season.  Not saying a lot of these episodes weren't good, but you have to admit that 1-13 were pretty much near perfect imo. xD


----------



## Bart (Oct 27, 2010)

Yeah, Time Warp was awesome 

Dammit Janet and Touch Me were brilliant too :3

Amber was pretty awesome as Frankenfurter, but I wonder if Kurt had played him instead


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 27, 2010)

Yeah I actually liked Mercedes as Franknfurter

Also random: Finns "insecurity" scene was way too overdramatic.


----------



## Bart (Oct 27, 2010)

Yeah definitely a bit overdramatic on that one


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 27, 2010)

excuse me while I think about sam in the privacy of my own room


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 27, 2010)

Just watched ep.11 of the first season, loved the last part of the episode, with Imagine.


----------



## Bart (Oct 27, 2010)

Touch a touch a toucha touch me, I wanna be dirty


----------



## runsakurarun (Oct 27, 2010)

This Rocky episode is terrible. 

The numbers were boring, the script was overwrought- Mr. Shue and Sue spent so much time explaining the plot instead of showing it to us! (And I wasn't buying any of it) 

No big moments here, it just moved on from one contrived scene to the other. Not even Mr. Shue and Sam's abs can save this mess. I'm so disappointed.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 27, 2010)

Say what? For a themed show, this was one of the sturdier and effective plotlines they've done. I feel that Will-Emma is the anchor of the show, but here it was digestible. I don't fundamentally get the showing-telling argument; the show's main concepts were all shown mimetically, with Sue's and Will's final exegesis put the show into context. It was deftly handled, a proper balance.

And the final point was affecting. It brought Glee back to it's very essence: a disparate coterie of talented kids willing to be the apex of uncool in order to have fun and glory.

Which is why Time Warp worked so brilliantly. It had no relevance to the plot, it was just a fun number for the sake of having fun. Not like you can mess up Time Warp, anyway.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 27, 2010)

^ totally agreed.  It related the theme in a much more effective way than other episodes.  It may have been bad for those who were expecting the entire show to be a rocky horror performance, but they took it and interpreted it to glee.  Way better than the brit epsode, where it sacrificed some honesty for entertainment.


----------



## Bellville (Oct 27, 2010)

H.P. Jovecraft said:


> Which is why Time Warp worked so brilliantly. It had no relevance to the plot, it was just a fun number for the sake of having fun. Not like you can mess up Time Warp, anyway.


I thought that part was actually really sweet. For as much as they grate on each others' nerves, they don't need a reason to be around each other. I think my favorite moments are when the members of the Glee club really pull through for each other. You get a real sense of community and caring from it. :3


----------



## Hellion (Oct 27, 2010)

I didn't like last nights episode. Maybe thats because I never saw teh RHPS but I was bored.. Except for timewarp


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 27, 2010)

The Duchess said:


> It's been made a plot point for Sue too many times IMO. I know with a character like Sue, it's hard to give her heartwarming moments without making it look cheesy, but they should find other angles to show Sue's human side.



Oh, I just remembered. Tey are supposed to foucs on another aspect of Sue's life this season otherthan her sister. They are supposed to bring in her mother. So there shouldn't be too much to worry about here.


Bellville said:


> I would like for the show to move on from tributes though. I actually like to see more plot.:sweat



This episode did move the plot along some, it just wasn't with the kids, but rather with Will and Emma. The next episode looks more plot-oriented too.


H.P. Jovecraft said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I pretty much agree with everything you said in the spoiler. People can mess up Time Warp though. Thankfully the kids did a decent job on it.


NudeShroom said:


> ^ totally agreed.  It related the theme in a much more effective way than other episodes.  *It may have been bad for those who were expecting the entire show to be a rocky horror performance*, but they took it and interpreted it to glee.  Way better than the brit epsode, where it sacrificed some honesty for entertainment.



This was actually my fear for the episode. I tought they might try this and fail horribly. Thankfully they did interpret it to Glee, making it work pretty well.


----------



## Bellville (Oct 27, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> This episode did move the plot along some, it just wasn't with the kids, but rather with Will and Emma. The next episode looks more plot-oriented too.


It was an improvement from the Britney ep, I'll give it that. And while it did have minor plot, I can't help but feel it was still kind of sloppy or something. 

Will and Emma seems to be falling apart. Will is getting creepy/obsessed (though somewhat sympathetic) and Emma is getting creeped out by Will.

Looking forward to next episode very much. I like having very little idea of what is going on in the future, and that preview was all over the place.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 27, 2010)

Yeah it seems their direction with the first part of the season is going to be Will's self-destruction. >_>


----------



## The Duchess (Oct 27, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Tbh I think the problem there is with Glee is that last year when the first season was only planned for 13 episodes, it's popularity exploded and they accepted to make more episodes for the season.
> 
> That's sorta where it went downhill, probably because they were crunched for time to write these, and then it leaves that season ending so close to the start of the second season.  Not saying a lot of these episodes weren't good, but you have to admit that 1-13 were pretty much near perfect imo. xD


Eh, sometimes I think the F13 are overrated. Yeah, the quality was better and there was just something that felt really unique about them, but song distribution was pretty weak, many of the episodes revolved more around the songs than the other way around, and gawd, that pregnancy story got old fast. I still can't figure out how/why everyone was so nice to Quinn when she was such a bitch. If they were sympathetic, that would make sense. But they were being so dramatic about it "OMG, we're sick with worry about them!" when Quinn never gave them a reason to be so hair-tearingly concerned about them. Especially when later Mercedes says to her "Why are you being so nice to me? I can't remember the last time you said something to me that didn't have the words 'you' and 'suck'."

I don't dislike Quinn (not as much as I used to, anyway) but she didn't deserve the kindness the rest of the members showed her back then.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 27, 2010)

I think the best part of the episode for me, apart from Time Warp, was a conceptual joke. Conceptual jokes are things that make comedy writers tickle when they write them, but they don't really work because they are almost always funny retroactively and hardly ever make you really _laugh_, per se.

But I seriously LOL'd when Will, for once, _stopped_ himself from going too far with the kids. 

And just like with Toxic, now I've got Time Warp embedded in my head. I guess you can screw up Time Warp, but everyone bows to the master, the man who wrote it. He's got the most brilliant rock yell:

[YOUTUBE]8wOMiz8JHLc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Duchess (Oct 27, 2010)

Will _was_ being creepy.  He really needs to stop performing/wanting to perform with the kids.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 27, 2010)

The Duchess said:


> Eh, sometimes I think the F13 are overrated. Yeah, the quality was better and there was just something that felt really unique about them, but song distribution was pretty weak, many of the episodes revolved more around the songs than the other way around, and gawd, that pregnancy story got old fast. I still can't figure out how/why everyone was so nice to Quinn when she was such a bitch. If they were sympathetic, that would make sense. But they were being so dramatic about it "OMG, we're sick with worry about them!" when Quinn never gave them a reason to be so hair-tearingly concerned about them. Especially when later Mercedes says to her "Why are you being so nice to me? I can't remember the last time you said something to me that didn't have the words 'you' and 'suck'."
> 
> I don't dislike Quinn (not as much as I used to, anyway) but she didn't deserve the kindness the rest of the members showed her back then.



Yeah but tbh Quinn is way under-developed imo.   They give us jealous girlfriend from a christian raised home, but like, they don't go any deeper into her true intentions other than the superficial "being popular".  

Looking at some of the critic comments on Wiki



> The biggest mistake of the evening...", she went on to say "...was the casting of Mercedes as the iconic Dr. Frank-N-Furter...this role is meant to be played by a man. There's not much shock value to "Sweet Transvestite" when it's sung by a woman in women's lingerie. We're not knocking Amber Riley's amazing voice by any means, but she was quite Frank-ly, all wrong for the part last night".[26]



I sort of have to disagree with her reasoning, yah it's more effective if played by a man, but isn't a huge thing about this the similarities or roles of men and women? Wouldn't a play like this be just as effective if all the genders were flipped?  Just wondering what everyones stance is, especially the true RHPS fans since I'm pretty new to it.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 27, 2010)

She did so well that it's not even an issue. 

Project Rungay actually liked it! 



Tom and Lorenzo are very tough with Glee, but their evaluations are always erudite and shrewd. It's my only must-read review.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh god.  READING the quotes at the end makes them so much funnier.  I'll be sure to check this place out, I like seeing what critics say.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 27, 2010)

This was actually the first episode of Glee I watched in a while. I really loved the Matt/Jayma performance.


----------



## runsakurarun (Oct 27, 2010)

This site also has great reviews (from both the staff and the readers). 

They have a theory that there are 3 different kinds of glee depending on which of the 3 creators are writing the episode. That's why the show is so inconsistent: a hit-or-miss 

The readers' comments remind me NF, with their own brand of humor/spam

I don't usually agree with their grading but I think this week's glee was just fail. (This is coming from a glee apologist and a Rocky Horror fan)


----------



## The Big G (Oct 27, 2010)

This was the first Glee episode i've ever seen and needless to say i wasn't impressed.

The funniest part was the two slutty cheerleaders spying on the teacher on "Touch Me" they looked like there were getting hot and bothered.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 27, 2010)

The Big G said:


> This was the first Glee episode i've ever seen and needless to say i wasn't impressed.
> 
> The funniest part was the two slutty cheerleaders spying on the teacher on "Touch Me" they looked like there were getting hot and bothered.



Not a good episode to start with of all things. 

Tribute episodes are fun for fans, not good for those who just want a good show.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 27, 2010)

The Big G said:


> The funniest part was the two slutty cheerleaders spying on the teacher on "Touch Me" they looked like there were getting hot and bothered.



YES  That was funny as fuck oh my God


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 27, 2010)

LOL actually that was the point of course, it's just to play on how Magenta and Columbia were spying 

It's also to just give us Brittana fodder as well


----------



## Bellville (Oct 27, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Yeah but tbh Quinn is way under-developed imo.   They give us jealous girlfriend from a christian raised home, but like, they don't go any deeper into her true intentions other than the superficial "being popular".


I am SO tired of the "popular" thing among all the jock/cheerleader kids. 

Where I'm from, there were different kinds of popular. Some people were just really likable and knew EVERYONE (or so it seemed). Others, the more traditional type, I guess, were athletic, dating the athletes, were very handsome/pretty, had a large clique, and were drinking alcohol and partying hard by senior year. Cheerleaders were pretty down to earth/smart/friendly. The jocks were also pretty smart though they tended to fit the douchey-jerk stereotype more often than not.

Glee doesn't seem to have a real understanding of "popular" and thus takes the popular=dumb/mean route. :/


> I sort of have to disagree with her reasoning, yah it's more effective if played by a man, but isn't a huge thing about this the similarities or roles of men and women? Wouldn't a play like this be just as effective if all the genders were flipped?  Just wondering what everyones stance is, especially the true RHPS fans since I'm pretty new to it.



I was content with Mercedes being Frank-n-Furter. The point of the episode was not to see one of the guys dress in drag anyway so I don't think it should be that big a deal. I had my doubts before the episode, but after seeing it, I wasn't bothered by that particular casting.


----------



## The Duchess (Oct 27, 2010)

I wasn't a RHPS fanatic, so Mercedes being Frank didn't bother me at all, even though it did surprise me.

The way they explained it in the show was good, though. I like how RHGS worked out, it didn't try to be the original, it was just _Glee_.

Also, I think I'll be a peanut allergy for Halloween.


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 27, 2010)

Quinn is one of my least favorite characters. I don't dislike her, but she just doesn't interest me, and she was a bitch for what she tried to do to Finn, though she became a better person. But she did provide the Glist, which lead to some great laughs and a bit of drama.

As for Mr. Schue, I can only hope his creepiness will end now. 

Oh, it would've been fun if they performed Rose Tint my world though. 



Bellville said:


> The point of the episode was not to see one of the guys dress in drag anyway



Actually, Emma's boyfriend was going to play Frank at first, but Fox intervened. But Mercedes sang very well and with a lot of power, and I liked her reason for wanting to play the part.

--

Well, I'm going to be waiting with anticipation for the next episode. Kurt thinks of transferring, so that mean he should, meet Blaine, and Puck returns.


----------



## The Duchess (Oct 27, 2010)

Amg Partie friendship.  I love seeing Artie making friends with other guys.

Actually, I love seeing friendships in Glee being mixed in general. Moar Mercedes/Quinn, Tina/Rachel plz.


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 27, 2010)

I have this feeling Puck is going to try and use Artie based on his comment in the preview, and it's not out of his nature. I guess we'll see.


----------



## The Duchess (Oct 27, 2010)

Yeah, something about community service..?

I don't know how pushing Artie around counts as community service, though.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 29, 2010)

okay ı hear so much about this one
and when ı saw ıts beating supernatural ı decided to give it a try..
so can anyone give me some information about Glee?
thank u already ne^^


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 29, 2010)

Glee is pretty much about misfits.  It's been described as a "Musical Dramedy" and that pretty much sums it up.  The music is because they're a Glee club, and they insert songs that tend to go along with the current story.  A lot of the plot lines tend to revolve around finding identity.

You might like it, Joongki. :33


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 29, 2010)

awww thank u,ı will start first part now*runs*


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 29, 2010)

I already thought Will was vaguely irritating but he's really stepping up with the creepy factor. While I admire the thought of breaking boundaries making use of the kids he's suppose to be mentoring is just so wrong. I was pleasantly surprised by Emma singing. At this point I'm rooting for her with Carl.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 29, 2010)

I hope Carl stays.


----------



## The Duchess (Oct 29, 2010)

Carl >> Will IMO.

I would've liked Toucha-Toucha more if Emma hadn't sounded so Mini Mouse-like in some parts.


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah, Carl is a good guy. I just wonder how they're gonna have Emma break up with him so she can go with Will.

We all know it's coming.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 29, 2010)

The Duchess said:


> Carl >> Will IMO.
> 
> I would've liked Toucha-Toucha more if Emma hadn't sounded so Mini Mouse-like in some parts.



Hahaha my thoughts exactly.

Also Will is turning into more of a little bitch than Kurt . But I guess he was always a bit of a douche.

I had to facepam during Toucha-Toucha when he looked he was about to buss any time Emma was anywhere near him lol


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 30, 2010)

runsakurarun said:


> This site also has great reviews (from both the staff and the readers).
> 
> They have a theory that there are 3 different kinds of glee depending on which of the 3 creators are writing the episode. That's why the show is so inconsistent: a hit-or-miss
> 
> ...




You know, I respect that guy enough that I won't rage over his completely illogical grade (and he's generally spot-on with his grades, in fact), but he simply misinterpreted this one.

What I do rage over is the repulsively sycophantic comments.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 30, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> Yeah, Carl is a good guy. I just wonder how they're gonna have Emma break up with him so she can go with Will.
> 
> We all know it's coming.


Argh, oh how I wish you were wrong. But my gut tells me you are right. The one thing I don't want is for it to involve Carl moving away to echo how Emma was about to move away when Will stopped her. Maybe Terri will see this as an opening. But then jealousy from Emma? Eh, I don't really care for that angle much either. But there probably won't be any way I could think up where I'd be happy with Will with Emma again.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 30, 2010)

At this point Will and Terry should get back together. Though I still want to see them do something with the Terry and Finn angle from last season


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 31, 2010)

Ok guys. A Glee subfoum will be a reality within the next couple of days. I'll be moving this thread into it once the subforum is in place. Prepare yourself, Gleeks. I'm one of you; I'm expecting great things.


----------



## The Duchess (Oct 31, 2010)

You mean we won?  Yay!


----------



## Bart (Oct 31, 2010)

Awesome :WOW


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 31, 2010)

I think we deserve 2 months, as this show is infinitely superior to True Blood (Twilight ripoff) :ho


----------



## The Duchess (Oct 31, 2010)

Also because of the stupid elections making us wait another week and a half.


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 31, 2010)

I don't wanna wait that long.


----------



## Munak (Oct 31, 2010)

Pairing threads, FTW? 

I do wanna have a collection of the most absurd things said in the program, though. It's tough to catch each and every one of them every episode.


----------



## Silvermateus (Nov 1, 2010)

Alright! ive just completed a Season 1 All Night Marathon.. 22 episodes, that had me crying, laughing, feeling inspired... now.. i need to go to the gym before i turn into a metrosexual!..


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 1, 2010)

Silvermateus said:


> Alright! ive just completed a Season 1 All Night Marathon.. 22 episodes, that had me crying, laughing, feeling inspired... now.. i need to go to the gym before i turn into a metrosexual!..



I don't think the gym wards off metrosexuality, but welcome to Glee. I'm glad the first season took you through a spectrum of emotion like that, it did for a lot of us.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 1, 2010)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> At this point Will and Terry should get back together. Though I still want to see them do something with the Terry and Finn angle from last season


That idea of Terri and Finn is a little fun. Although I think Rachel is already annoyingly protective enough without tossing an older woman into the miss. I think Rachel might just end up locking in her in basement.  


Munak said:


> Pairing threads, FTW?
> 
> I do wanna have a collection of the most absurd things said in the program, though. It's tough to catch each and every one of them every episode.


lol, there has to be at least one pairing thread to be sure. I think that a collection of absurb quotes would probably have to be named Brit's quotes. 


Silvermateus said:


> Alright! ive just completed a Season 1 All Night Marathon.. 22 episodes, that had me crying, laughing, feeling inspired... now.. i need to go to the gym before i turn into a metrosexual!..


I do love series that make people feel all different extremes of emotions. So hello there, welcome and be on your way towards season 2. You can watch it at the gym and I'm sure people would be pleased!


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 9, 2010)

O...kay... Please do not tell me Sam has a thing for Beiste... 

And poor Kurt. I can see why he's going to think of transferring to another school.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 9, 2010)

I MISSED THE FIRST 12 MINUTES BECAUSE THE LOCAL FOX CHANNEL HAD AUDIO DIFFICULTIES!!!!! 


Poor Bieste. 

Funny, Will did the right thing by telling her, but because it's Will it seems like the dumbest thing possible.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 9, 2010)

btw, the second Kurt walked into the locker room after that kid, I called it.


Sorry television, you have no surprises left for me.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 9, 2010)

It's like that episode of _Larry Sanders Show_ when Phil and Brian hooked up. Actually, pretty much exactly.


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 9, 2010)

I actually didn't see it coming, though I should have. My mouth just dropped.

Though it actually reminds me of an episode in season 1 of Buffy the Vampire Slayer with that football player and Xander.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Nov 9, 2010)

Caelus said:


> btw, the second Kurt walked into the locker room after that kid, I called it.
> 
> 
> Sorry television, you have no surprises left for me.



It was pretty obvious that the football guy was totally gay or atleast confused.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Nov 9, 2010)

Wow-well I totally saw that coming yet was shocked.......at the same time.........poor couch bestie.....


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 9, 2010)

WillxBEAST = OT....oh god, -throws up- P.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 9, 2010)

Now _that_ I did not see coming. Or maybe I just didn't want to.


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 9, 2010)

I don't think they're actually going to shoot for a Schue/Beiste pairing. 
Also, lol and Brit and Santana.

Anyway, this has been a great episode. Probably my favorite of season 2 so far.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 9, 2010)

ArtiexPuck
SchuexBEAST
KurtxLocker


----------



## Shadow (Nov 9, 2010)

What happened to the asian girl who was suppose to join? charice somebody.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 9, 2010)

Shadow said:


> What happened to the asian girl who was suppose to join? charice somebody.



she transferred cuz rachel treated her like shit.

also guys did NOT see bullman kiss coming.

however I did see schue x beiste from a mile away.  Will, you're so nice.


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 9, 2010)

Caelus said:


> ArtiexPuck
> SchuexBEAST
> KurtxLocker





Yeah, I knew Puck was lying about juvie too. Good job from both the boys and girls. I also was laughing at that slow motion scene with Kurt and Blaine running.

Really good episode though. Sue was a riot too.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 9, 2010)

Shadow said:


> What happened to the asian girl who was suppose to join? charice somebody.



Yeah, she is with the evil school. We better see her asap.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 9, 2010)

I saw a glimpse of that episode where she auditioned.  Did she not make it into the club? or did she just not join?

edit: oh she is on a asian singing tour.......weird...


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 9, 2010)

Shadow said:


> I saw a glimpse of that episode where she auditioned.  Did she not make it into the club? or did she just not join?



No, she made it into the glee club. But Sue called VA and told them about her and she decided to join them instead because of how awful Rachel was to her.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 9, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> No, she made it into the glee club. But Sue called VA and told them about her and she decided to join them instead because of how awful Rachel was to her.



And because of the green card perks.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 9, 2010)

yeah, her mom got benefits


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 9, 2010)

Caelus said:


> And because of the green card perks.



Ah yes, can't forget about that.

But I hope they show her again soon. I loved her singing voice.


----------



## The Duchess (Nov 9, 2010)

Caelus said:


> WillxBEAST = OT....oh god, -throws up- P.


Lol Wildebeast.

The Karofsky/Kurt kiss made me . The Wildebeast one made me awwww.


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 9, 2010)

The Duchess said:


> The Karofsky/Kurt kiss made me



I hope they aren't seriously considering going for that pairing. Really, really creepy.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Nov 9, 2010)

Great episode.
That chubby jock kissing Kurt was so nasty.


----------



## Bellville (Nov 10, 2010)

Music didn't thrill me as much, a bit lackluster, but the character development was fantastic. This is my favorite episode so far.


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 10, 2010)

Puck x Artie I'd ship it....


Also, approving of Blaine and I kinda didn't like how they went with the cliche "the homophobe is just a closeted homosexual" but other than that, it was pretty good.


----------



## Bellville (Nov 10, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> Also, approving of Blaine and I kinda didn't like how they went with the cliche "the homophobe is just a closeted homosexual" but other than that, it was pretty good.


True, it was cliche. But if they didn't do that I felt it would have perpetuated the "stupid evil jock" situation further if he just hated Kurt because he's gay with no reason behind it. Or to have him go "cuz its just gross" or to go the religious bigot route. It gave some depth to an as of yet one-dimensional, cliche high school bully character.


----------



## Prendergast (Nov 10, 2010)

i hope someone fixes the bully issue in the school. it's been going on for a long time, and it's ridiculous that no one does anything about it. maybe kurt will just have to open the guy up


----------



## The Duchess (Nov 10, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> I hope they aren't seriously considering going for that pairing. Really, really creepy.


I doubt they are, but I hate how cliche the whole "The homophobic bully is actually gay!" idea is. I thought Glee was above that. :/



Noda. B said:


> Puck x Artie I'd ship it....


I think I already am.


----------



## Bellville (Nov 10, 2010)

I actually would find it odd if there _wasn't_ at least one person on the show that actually has a problem with being gay. Not living as a gay kid, but with accepting the fact that they might even be gay in the first place. Or maybe living with a homophobic family.

I'm not sure why people are so bothered by it. It's not like all the bullies are gay. I don't think that was the point either. That bit showed that even Kurt is a lot luckier than many kids dealing with LGBT issues. He's got people that love and accept him for who he really is. Many kids don't have that, or don't feel like they do.


----------



## The Duchess (Nov 10, 2010)

It just felt out of the blue and far-fetched, IMO. Earlier on, Kurt's bullying wasn't any worse than that of Artie's or Rachel's, now suddenly he's a pariah and the biggest bully is really an insecure gay guy?


----------



## Bellville (Nov 10, 2010)

There is a need to address the bullying of all the Glee clubbers. With the recent suicides of LGBT teens, however, it's not really surprising that this particular strain of bullying would get a lot of focus.

The season isn't even over yet. There's still time to explore the other kids issues with bullying. Maybe the show will even make the principal do something about it.

 I'm hoping the Artie-bashing gets dealt with in particular. At my high school there was a quadriplegic teacher who suffered cruelty from his own students taking advantage of his situation. Mentally/physically different people are bullied a lot more casually and I've not really seen it brought up in television.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't really see anything wrong with what they did, it's true that sometimes homosexuals victimize each other when they're confused.  I think one of the writers may be pulling from their own experience.


----------



## olaf (Nov 10, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> I hope they aren't seriously considering going for that pairing. Really, really creepy.





Chidori Mistress said:


> Great episode.
> That chubby jock kissing Kurt was so nasty.









​


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 10, 2010)

Also, great episode because it didn't focus on or give Rachel or Finn any solos. :ho



The Duchess said:


> I doubt they are, but I hate how cliche the whole "The homophobic bully is actually gay!" idea is. I thought Glee was above that. :/



Meh, I kind of agree with Bellville. I don't have a real problem with it, even though it is cliche. It added some depth to a side character, and there are still other bullies (like that black guy).


olaf said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## olaf (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Fourangers (Nov 10, 2010)

I thought it was a good episode with many character development.

It was interesting because I guess they wanted to show that there are more homosexual people in town, but they simply don't have the courage to let it show like Kurt. And maybe they chose the bully to show that there may be a gay guy next to you that you wouldn't even know...? Lol, whateva. I don't think they wanted to use "in every homophobe there's a closet homosexual", I didn't feel this vibe. I think they simply wanted to give more depth to the bully.

Somehow, the kiss between David(the bully) and Kurt didn't surprise me.  And above else, didn't disgust me.  I'm hoping that David will at least accept about homosexuality, since for now it doesn't seems that he's ready to admit his own. And maybe this will be the start of opening minds of other people.

I found disappointing that Rachel didn't step in to help Kurt, since she has 2 gay dads.  She must know from experience what they had to suffer while raising her up. To tell the truth, I was kinda hoping after the Duets Kurt and Rachel would open up a little bit for the slight similarities they have.

I didn't like Livin' a Prayer mixed with another music that I didn't identify (yeah, kill me people) it didn't give enough impact, although they were dressed in pretty cool clothes.

Beiste's development was also interesting, but I feel like she's grabbing Silvester's spotlight....Hmmm....dunno what to say about this.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 10, 2010)

Is that also from Glee?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 10, 2010)

I usually overlook cliches in Glee because, really, isn't that the point?


----------



## olaf (Nov 10, 2010)

Vampire Beel said:


> Is that also from Glee?


no idea, found it in /tv/ threads with that other gif I posted


----------



## Bellville (Nov 10, 2010)

Definitely not from Glee.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Nov 10, 2010)

this surprised me. and made me  Kurt needs to get with the other cute private school boy

willxbeast made me go aww though. and it was expected


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 10, 2010)

Kafrosky ain't a bad lookin guy, it's just his horrible character.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 10, 2010)

I think it'd be cool if Kurt left and went to that private school, but ultimately ended up coming back with some new tricks or something. He's one of my fave characters.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Nov 10, 2010)

I wonder if someone managed to catch him kissing Kurt and will blackmail him later on. Maybe someone took a picture and they didn't notice.


----------



## The Duchess (Nov 10, 2010)

olaf said:


> *Spoiler*: __






Vampire Beel said:


> Is that also from Glee?


LOL no way.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 10, 2010)

You're a fool, Mexican God, and you will lose everything.

In other news, I'm now 6 weeks behind


----------



## Stunna (Nov 10, 2010)

I welcome him with open arms. I like his character.


----------



## Munak (Nov 10, 2010)

Gay kiss. 

But I was kind of hoping there would be something in it for Puck, since he's also in the plot this episode. Does this mean his dickishness is just natural and we should all accept it?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 10, 2010)

Nah, by the end of the show he'll be a better guy. His tantrum about "no one caring about him", and his deal with Artie show room for character development.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Nov 10, 2010)

The Duchess said:


> LOL no way.



Mine was.....dude really?...I mean i was hoping for the other guy......but meh wasnt surprising....


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 11, 2010)

I didn't think that guy was actually gay. Though, I saw the kiss coming.
Also, poor Bieste


----------



## Bellville (Nov 11, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> I didn't think that guy was actually gay. Though, I saw the kiss coming.
> Also, poor Bieste



Read an article the day after the episode aired. One of the writers said the character was written after one of his friends, who apparently used to bully gay kids because he was confused himself, and had to see a psychiatrist in his 20s when he finally admitted his sexuality to himself and really thought about the turmoil he caused for his classmates.



So, to stay remotely realistic, I highly doubt the jock will come out. We may get to see _why_ he won't come out, but he probably won't be "fixed".


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 11, 2010)

Mider T said:


> The Hidden Curse - Portrait of Ruin



Cool, I like his character already. I'd be perfectly fine with seeing him as a regular.


Munak said:


> But I was kind of hoping there would be something in it for Puck, since he's also in the plot this episode. Does this mean his dickishness is just natural and we should all accept it?



No, I'm certain he's going to become a better person. His outburst and admission of being wrong is giving him room for character development. I just hope they don't brush of Britany's after giving her a good opportunity to grow too.


Edward Newgate said:


> Also, poor Bieste



Don't worry, I think Bieste was feeling much better by the end of the episode.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## Stunna (Nov 11, 2010)

I think it'd be cool if they added a black guy to the group who wasn't a black stereotype, but was ridiculed for acting "too white".


----------



## Bellville (Nov 11, 2010)

Stunna said:


> I think it'd be cool if they added a black guy to the group who wasn't a black stereotype, but was ridiculed for acting "too white".



That's an interesting one. I remember some of my friends having to go through that growing up. If you weren't ghetto, you were probably called "white washed" at some point in your life.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 11, 2010)

Maybe they can bring back Matt.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 11, 2010)

Bellville said:


> That's an interesting one. I remember some of my friends having to go through that growing up. If you weren't ghetto, you were probably called "white washed" at some point in your life.


lol white wash. I'm usually referred to as Oreo or something of the like.

EDIT: Forget Matt. All he did was stand around in the BG.


----------



## Leraine (Nov 12, 2010)

I still think this show is too damn sexualized for a show about/for adolescents. If I look back on my teenage years the only time I ever managed to act like that was piss-drunk in a club and these aren't times I'd eagerly return to.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 12, 2010)

Ok Marta, but they are not adolescents. They are in their mid-to-late teens.


----------



## Leraine (Nov 12, 2010)

'_an adolescent is a person between the ages of 13 and 19_'

I got confused and wikipedia'd.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 12, 2010)

I think the show is undersexualized for a show by people in their 20's pretending to be 16.


----------



## Leraine (Nov 12, 2010)

The Britney-ep was hot enough. I kept replaying Brittany's scene.  

But anyway, the balance is pretty off in that show. It's as if the performances are not even part of anything, they just happen and are over the top sexy, while Quinn and Rachel still pretend to be mormons for the plot.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 12, 2010)

That depends. Sometimes they are fantasy. And anyway, they are just performances.  Thankfully they've actually used the complete inappropriateness of whatever Will decides to do, or let them do, as part of the plot itself.


----------



## Leraine (Nov 12, 2010)

Jove said:


> That depends. Sometimes they are fantasy. And anyway, they are just performances.  Thankfully they've actually used *the complete inappropriateness of whatever Will decides to do, or let them do*, as part of the plot itself.


So true.  

Don't get me wrong. I don't like it, but I love it.


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 12, 2010)

The white-acting black kid would be an intresting angle. An issue I don't really see used on TV. lol oreo.



Jove said:


> I think the show is undersexualized for a show by people in their 20's pretending to be 16.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 12, 2010)

I agree with the over-sexualization thing. Apparently EVERYONE in the school throws caution to the wind and makes out in empty classrooms.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 12, 2010)

You guys don't seem to come from some freaky schools then

Sex in stairwells? Heard of it. Masturbating on class?  Seen it. 

it didn't surprise me too much considering they seem to be projecting a very large school


----------



## Stunna (Nov 12, 2010)

lol

I go to a Christian private academy, so we've got sluts, but none who slut on school property, haha.


----------



## Bellville (Nov 12, 2010)

Stunna said:


> lol
> 
> I go to a Christian private academy, so we've got sluts, but none who slut on school property, haha.



My friend and I walked in on a BJ session behind our school before. That same friend of mine had sex at school several times, during school hours. I think it's nasty, but that stuff actually happens. I don't find it over or under sexualized compared to my high school experiences.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 12, 2010)

Looks like Glee's spot on then, haha


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 12, 2010)

How come these stuff don't happen in my school?


----------



## Bellville (Nov 12, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> How come these stuff don't happen in my school?



It happens. You just haven't been talking to the people that do it/know about it.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 12, 2010)

Yeah, it's just some schools you hear, some schools you don't.   xD

And you should be happy about this, I've seen a guy pull his dick out in the back of US History.


----------



## The Duchess (Nov 12, 2010)

For real? Why would anybody do that in front of everyone?


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 12, 2010)

Some people are just very ...out there... with how they like expressing their fertility. >_>


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 12, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Yeah, it's just some schools you hear, some schools you don't.   xD
> 
> And you should be happy about this, I've seen a guy pull his dick out in the back of US History.


Oh, yeah. THAT happened to me. In my previous school (it was while I was in ninth grade, I think) I was sitting besides this really fat boy who pulled out his dick, and we were sitting in the first row just in front of the teacher


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 12, 2010)

Bellville said:


> I don't find it over or under sexualized compared to my high school experiences.



Basically this. I've had some... experiences that make Glee look mild in comparison. So it's not a problem for me on the show. It could be much worse than it is.


----------



## Leraine (Nov 12, 2010)

Okay, I'm just a prude.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 12, 2010)

You're not the only one.


----------



## Munak (Nov 12, 2010)

The only weird thing I know back in my high school days was a teacher-student romance.

Or it could be I was totally out of the loop.


----------



## Bellville (Nov 12, 2010)

Leraine said:


> Okay, I'm just a prude.



Just sheltered.



It's scary knowing what kids in high school are _really_ doing. Drugs, sex, violence. Especially when you go from completely ignorant to painfully aware. It's bad.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 13, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haxdfs-8iNM[/YOUTUBE]


taiwanese girl is back


----------



## The Duchess (Nov 13, 2010)

^ You mean Charice? No, she's not in this ep. That's Gwenyth Paltrow.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 13, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haxdfs-8iNM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> taiwanese girl is back





The Duchess said:


> ^ You mean Charice? No, she's not in this ep. That's Gwenyth Paltrow.



And she's from the Philippines I believe.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 13, 2010)

sounded like charice, but it's just an acelerated Gweneth Palthrow


----------



## The Duchess (Nov 13, 2010)

Yeah, the song's pitch has been changed. I totally see how it'd be mistaken for a Charice song.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 13, 2010)

Just read the summary for the 10th episode...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Emma and Carl are getting closer


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm so happy to see Puck back and with a Professor X mention! xD It was a bit of a dream to be hearing Puck and Artie together. They sounded great. It made me happy to see something more of them towards the end of the episode. And Blaine sounded lovely as well. The matter between him and Kurt was nice. There was no way Kurt wouldn't fall head over heels after that number. 

Who gave Britney a baby and some bathwater? Will is 100% stupid, worse than Britney. I can't believe he told Beast what was going on. But at least I think I feel a little bit better towards him after the kiss.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 13, 2010)

I HATED the kiss.

"I see, so that's something that means an awful lot to you and it's importance has only grown with time. Well here, let me give you a meaningless version of it!

Great, problem solved, enjoy the rest of your new life!"


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Nov 13, 2010)

I think that the fact that he was willing to do it renders it not meaningless. Yea it wasn't strictly romantic but it still helps with her issues of not feeling womanly because Will would never have done that with a guy. So no it wasn't the ideal kiss she had been dreaming of but it was still something


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 13, 2010)

If Will is willing to do something, that itself is an argument against doing it.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Nov 14, 2010)

^ LMAO! Repped


----------



## Leraine (Nov 14, 2010)

Jove said:


> If Will is willing to do something, that itself is an argument against doing it.


Glee managed to create the ultimate dropping bricks teacher.


----------



## Silvermateus (Nov 16, 2010)

two hours left till the substitute episode!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 16, 2010)

This has been a very silly episode thus far.


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm liking this episode already. Witty dialogue and high energy song. I wonder if they're planning to address Mercedes' issue with food.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 16, 2010)

Never expected them to do Make Em Laugh 10/10
Though Donald O'Connor was hospitalized after that performance

Glee is popular enough to do uncensored version of "Fuck You"


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 16, 2010)

Oh god Schue. Really? 

Nice performance Rachel and substitute. But please don't tell me the football jock is gonna go after Kurt now. That is just too creepy. 

And damn, Sue is ruthless.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 16, 2010)

I liked the last song. But Schue really pissed me off.  I prefer Holly Holiday better.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 16, 2010)

*CAMEO*

'nuff said


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 16, 2010)

Man, I guess this was the superficial fun episode week. 

I like how Will has basically become the biggest jerk on the show. I'm much more creeped out by the Will-Holly pairing than Kurt-Karofsky one.

They better bring Figgins back soon.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 16, 2010)

Honestly, I don't know.  The episode was just plain hilarious and it's very hard to look past that atm.  

I'm still laughing at the little pink purse coming out of Kurt's mouth.  And the Broccoli Tree.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 16, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Honestly, I don't know.  The episode was just plain hilarious and it's very hard to look past that atm.



Oh no, I meant that in a good way. The Glee cycle in full effect.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 16, 2010)

Excellent.  Now explain this cycle you have theorized.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 16, 2010)

Sort of like a volcano explodes because of a build-up of magma beneath the surface, Glee gets sillier and sillier until they explode with a more plot-heavy, more dramatic episode. Then the cycle begins anew. You'll get little flurries here and there in every episode; those are just warning signs.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 16, 2010)

Interesting my good sir.  I would say only the premieres are exempt. 

Britney/Brittany - Explosion
Grilled Cheesus - Seriousness, silly subplot
Duets - Somewhat silly, somewhat serious
Rocky Horror Glee - Explosion
Never been kissed - serious-ish
Substitute - hilarious silly


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 16, 2010)

actually now that I think about it I was quite disappointed with the Hot Honey Rag/Nowadays since I'm a big Chicago fan

they did it unnecessarily like the movie, with the huge ass lights and i was like WHATS THE POINT?  that was something I think they could have indefinitely reinterpreted and no one would have been disappointed.


----------



## The Duchess (Nov 16, 2010)

Ugh, I wasn't crazy about this episode.

On a good note, it was about time Mercedes got something of a plotline in this season. On a bad note, it was about food. Please, go ahead and give the storyline about food to the overweigh girl. Eating disorder? Fine. But this was just..bleh. It would've been nice if they had Mercedes go "Kurt, stop blowing me off for your kinda-but-not-really boyfriend." instead of just throwing herself at the tots. Kurt complains that nobody's there for him at McKinley, but he pushes away his best friend when she wants to be with him. Seriously?

Also, as someone who actually likes Terri, I thought Will was a complete asshole. Sleeping with the ex-wife who's told you over and over she still loves you, only to tell her it was a mistake and to never come back? Especially considering the issues she has? Nice move.

This episode was lacking in Artie. But he had some funny lines and rapped the first line in "Umbrella/Singin' in the Rain" (a messy mash-up btw, I didn't care for it), so I was somewhat satisfied. 

The mini-Gleeks were adorable, though. pek

"Forget You" was a fun performance, I liked that scene. 

Sue was funny, like usual.

Kurt and Rachel slipping on the buttered floor was the best part of the episode. 

Song choices in general were meh. I liked "Forget You", whatever song Rachel and Holly sang was boring, "Make 'em Laugh" wasn't bad as a performance (I've seen the movie before), but some parts were kind of awkward. The original was better, the dude pulled better facial expressions.  The mashup at the end was a fun performance, but the two songs just didn't mesh together very well IMO.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 16, 2010)

^before I reply HDU! IT'S THE HOT HONEY RAG 

/fangirl over

on what I wanted to reply to:



> On a good note, it was about time Mercedes got something of a plotline in this season. On a bad note, it was about food. Please, go ahead and give the storyline about food to the overweigh girl. Eating disorder? Fine. But this was just..bleh. It would've been nice if they had Mercedes go "Kurt, stop blowing me off for your kinda-but-not-really boyfriend." instead of just throwing herself at the tots. Kurt complains that nobody's there for him at McKinley, but he pushes away his best friend when she wants to be with him. Seriously?



I was hoping she'd give a slightly bigger tell off to Kurt about the race thing.  Honestly, with how serious Glee takes other subjects, I don't really want them to skim over something that is sorta important to me. :I


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 16, 2010)

I HATE mash-ups, I've had to deal with this mash-up bollocks fad for 7 years now...

But damn that closer was hot.

Oh right, my theory, which probably doesn't hold up _at all_, doesn't take into account the theme episodes. 

I was surprised by just how many little asides there were in the first 15 minutes. But they were all funny, so I'm just reveling in the silliness.


----------



## The Duchess (Nov 16, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> ^I was hoping she'd give a slightly bigger tell off to Kurt about the race thing.  Honestly, with how serious Glee takes other subjects, I don't really want them to skim over something that is sorta important to me. :I


I didn't see the race issue as much of a problem, though. Remember "Mercedes's racism aside..." and after that, Mercedes' remarks about how white people can't be funky was never addressed again? That was racism too, but it wasn't mean to be serious. I don't think the "He's one of the only five black guys at our school" thing was meant to be taken seriously either.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 16, 2010)

Well that's not exactly what I meant, I just wanted her to be more like "Just because we're both black doesn't mean I automatically get up to bat for him" or along those lines.  I don't think they're ever going to make it a huge plot, but I sure do think they wanna do it eventually.  Rachel called the Cee Lo performance "gangster rap" and something else Iirc and I was like "wut"


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 16, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Well that's not exactly what I meant, I just wanted her to be more like "Just because we're both black doesn't mean I automatically get up to bat for him" or along those lines.



Exactly. Especially for a gay kid, who surely will have friends that try to set him up with guys because, "Hey, you're both gay. Perfect match!  "

It does seem like a random thing that should be a much bigger deal.


----------



## Bellville (Nov 17, 2010)

gay gay gay gay gay omg, I opened my mouth and a little purse fell out!


----------



## Silvermateus (Nov 17, 2010)

One thing that stood out for me this episode was the comedy, i almost pissed my self when Sue said : "you should put up an ad on Craigs List under the Heading "men seeking men with butt chins"" hahahah x~D on a side note, you could so hear the mega autotune in Platrows performances.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 17, 2010)

Oh she was definitely autotuned, I'm just waiting for the acapellas to see to what extent.

Either way she was an awesome char, even though I think this is one of the only times in glee where a female needed more autotune assistance


----------



## Leraine (Nov 17, 2010)

^Paltrow did sing at that country-fest thingy and her voice is actually quite pleasant, except that she misses a few notes here and there. 
And I didn't like her character at all, but that's just me hating on grown-up characters stuck in puberty with stupid ideas of nonconformity. How the hell are children are supposed to learn about responsibility when every 'mature' person around them is like 'whatever! lalala '? 

I don't likey at all. 
Though I like the balance she creates with Shu. She makes him seem sort of... okay~


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 17, 2010)

Am i the only one who thought Schue was meaner than nescessary to Terri? It's not like be couldn't fight her off. He could have said no. I'm really not liking him now. Sue seems better than him. And he's a bit of a hypocrite.


----------



## Bellville (Nov 17, 2010)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Am i the only one who thought Schue was meaner than nescessary to Terri? It's not like be couldn't fight her off. He could have said no. I'm really not liking him now. Sue seems better than him. And he's a bit of a hypocrite.



Terri is psycho and possessive, but yeah... it's not like she raped Will. She didn't completely take advantage of him. He went right along with it. Not to mention it was rude that he told her to GTFO in front of company.

In season 1, Will didn't have any huge flaws, IMO. Now it's kind of ridiculous. He doesn't listen to the kids, he doesn't acknowledge when he is wrong if things are working out in his favor, and he lets Terri into his home then treats her like crap.

I know Terri fucked up, but don't keep her around just to hate on her even more, Will.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 17, 2010)

that finale was beautifull. And finally, bout time they made the much promised redeemable Terri episode


----------



## runsakurarun (Nov 17, 2010)

Gywneth Paltrow had a really infectious energy throughout the episode. She was borderline awkward but you can tell that she was having a lot of fun with the role.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 18, 2010)

Good episode. For a school that can hardly afford the Glee club budget, they sure do have cash to spend on these fantasy musical scenarios


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 18, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> *CAMEO*
> 
> 'nuff said



One of the funniest parts of the episode. But the humor in this episode was great all around.

Kurt: "You smell like a hobo Bret, *a hobo.*"


Hollow'd Heart said:


> Am i the only one who thought Schue was meaner than nescessary to Terri? It's not like be couldn't fight her off. He could have said no. I'm really not liking him now. Sue seems better than him. And he's a bit of a hypocrite.



I still don't like Terri, but Schue was a massive asshole this episode. That was just cruel.


Caelus said:


> Good episode. For a school that can hardly afford the Glee club budget, they sure do have cash to spend on these fantasy musical scenarios



Yeah, I've always found that amusing. 

--

One thing I didn't like was the way they dealt with the stereotypes. Kurt and Blaine at the diner, and Mercedes with food, seemed too stereotypical (but the purse falling out of Kurt?s mouth was hilarious.)


----------



## Bellville (Nov 18, 2010)

Honestly, the "Mercedes is raging about tots cuz she's lonely" concept flew right over my head. I think it's .. eh. Dumb. I still don't really understand/care for it. Kurt also kind of acted like a know-it-all right there. I'm really hoping this "getting a boyfriend/girlfriend makes you all better" isn't going to become some kind of theme. That's part of why I want Blaine to remain a mentor to Kurt, rather than a boyfriend.


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 18, 2010)

Bellville said:


> Honestly, the "Mercedes is raging about tots cuz she's lonely" concept flew right over my head. I think it's .. eh. Dumb. I still don't really understand/care for it. Kurt also kind of acted like a know-it-all right there. I'm really hoping this "getting a boyfriend/girlfriend makes you all better" isn't going to become some kind of theme. That's part of why I want Blaine to remain a mentor to Kurt, rather than a boyfriend.



I agree. It's pretty unrealistic to think having a boyfriend or girlfriend automatically makes life better. And I was hapy to finally see Mercedes get some time to herself this season because I like her character, but it ended up being a little silly. And Kurt was kind of a bad friend to her.

How they could go from "Bust Your Windows" to "I WANTZ MAH TOTS!!!11!!11!" I don't know.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 18, 2010)

Figgins' slowmotion shot at being sneezed on was a beauty. But I sure am glad Will got sick. ;3 Kiddie Glee was sooo cute. So I do think Will's a big cranky fool, but I also thought Terri's baby voice was realllly annoying. But then Will and pulled that crap with sleeping with her and I just ended up thinking he was even more of a douche.

I adored O'Connor and his performance of Me Em Laugh. But Will didn't do so badly. It was at least least fairly decent. The broccoli! XD The mashup was very enjoyable.


----------



## Bellville (Nov 18, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Kiddie Glee was sooo cute.


Did you see the youtube vid of the little Glee kids? The little girl who played Mercedes was soo cute. She kept goofing up her lines because she was nervous.pek 





> I also thought Terri's baby voice was realllly annoying.


I thought it was SUPER creepy. 

Like, don't use baby talk when you're about to stick a foreign object up someone's rear end. The implications make me gag.

Adults acting "baby-ish" in general creeps me out a lot though. It's not just Terri.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 18, 2010)

Terri is actually one of my favorite developed characters.  

It's just, how strangely human she is.  She has an excessive amount of flaws, but her intentions have always been understandable yet misunderstood.  A lot of people suffer from what she goes through and the show just happened to show an extremely drastic measure she took that only proved to be a huge mistake.  

I actually wouldn't mind if they somehow got back together.  It doesn't seem like an unnatural possibility to me.


----------



## Sassy (Nov 19, 2010)

Gotta love Glee. 

xD


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 21, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJR9RqpZv3E&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 21, 2010)

You know, I was thinking about that scene earlier and laughing to myself. 

edit: oh snap, someone caught that Santana screamed in spanish

Naya speaks Spanish, so awesome.


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 23, 2010)

I get the feeling that getting him expelled is going to come back to bite Kurt for some reason.

The Wedding angle is entertaining. Sue's mother is funny, and it does a good job explaining some of Sue's history other than just her sister.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 24, 2010)

I gotta say, I was underwhelmed by that one. Musical numbers were bland and that wedding vow/wedding dance sequence just went on forever.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 24, 2010)

I gotta say, I was underwhelmed by that one. Musical numbers were bland and that wedding vow/wedding dance sequence just went on forever.


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 24, 2010)

lol I was watching it with my sister and we were both like "I know Kurt's awesome and all, but it really isn't his wedding"


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeah, the songs in this one were just too forgettable. Hmm, I didn't expect they would have to compete against Kurt though. Of course I'm sure he'll be back, I just wonder when and why...


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 24, 2010)

Just watched via Hulu

I think the tone of the episode was set very well, but it was very Kurt-centric. It was really touching, and I really liked what they did at the reception.

However, Sue thing was creepy as fuck.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 24, 2010)

Onion AV Club guy gave it a B+. I'm officially declaring his reviews persona non grata.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 24, 2010)

Quinn accepted Sam's ring? BS. Is this Murphy's doing?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 24, 2010)

Stunna said:


> Quinn accepted Sam's ring? BS. Is this Murphy's doing?



Who else?


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 24, 2010)

Also

name list gogogo

Finchel
Furt (Makes me think Finn + Puck would be Fuck. )
Puckleberry
Asian Fusion
Brittana


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 24, 2010)

Oh, I do love me some shipping mash-up names.

Artie + Puck = Partie

Quinn + Rachel = Racinn


----------



## Bellville (Nov 24, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> lol I was watching it with my sister and we were both like "I know Kurt's awesome and all, but it really isn't his wedding"



I thought that too. Maybe if there was a little more Finn included in to make it more of a "family wedding", which I think was the intent, it wouldn't have seemed like overkill. And if they saved Finn's tribute to him for another time. Also felt that they could have picked a more ambiguous song for him to sing. You know, without so much "girl's, her's, and she's" because Kurt is still a guy and, taken out of context, it was a little ironic since Kurt said being called "Lady" was bullying.


----------



## The Duchess (Nov 24, 2010)

This is becoming Kurt's show. No joke, when a _wedding_ somehow becomes all about him (the wedding vows didn't go two sentences without mentioning him, then the toast) you know there's a problem.


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 24, 2010)

I think it's because the creators didn't know how popular of a character Kurt would become, and when it happened, they decided to try a capitalize on it (which somewhat worked considering the success of Teenage Dream).

I guess it is also in response to all the bullying going on today. And as glad as I am to see other characters than Rachel and Finn getting focus, they could tone down a little bit. I'm guessing that it might now that he's transferring though.


----------



## Bellville (Nov 24, 2010)

Also nearly went into a rage at the "Popular" topic again.

The jocks/cheerleaders are just.. HORRIBLY executed in this show. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 24, 2010)

I wouldn't mind the attention on Kurt if it wasn't for the neglecting of other plot developments.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 24, 2010)

Bellville said:


> Also nearly went into a rage at the "Popular" topic again.
> 
> The jocks/cheerleaders are just.. HORRIBLY executed in this show. It's ridiculous.



haha yeah i don't really like it either 

I mean it's only meant for this almost satire-like effect, but it's still extremely ridiculous to hear.  especially since i already am not a big fan of Sam, mostly because of how he talks like that.


----------



## The Duchess (Nov 24, 2010)

I liked Sam just fine in "Duets" when he was a dorky but cute guy. Now he's all about being popular, and in a worse way that Finn was IMO. Though it was nice of him to stand up for Kurt in the locker room, wasn't it Mike and Artie who actually started it? Sam only came in when things got violent, not exactly the leader-like material Mike was telling him he was.


----------



## Silvermateus (Nov 24, 2010)

I think it was a good episode, but obviously it had its flaws as pointed out by a few people. Personally, i didnt like the whole singing with Sue and Her Mother, found it a bit dull. But i did enjoy the two Bruno Mars songs, found em entertaining  sue me.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 25, 2010)

I see the kurt centricness of the past few episodes, but bullying is exactly what glee is all about. The outcasts.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 25, 2010)

Everyone should be into poking the elderly with hidden pins. But I thought Sue was great about the Kurt part of the episode. I'm glad that even with her power, dealing with crap in her own life, and hate of Glee she still steps up when something unfair happens. Rachel was at least quite a bit more bearable because she was actually cared about someone else. Plus I like how she looked with her hair done up.

So...WillxSue's mother? Yes/yes?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 25, 2010)

Anything to bring Carol Burnett back. Maybe they'll use her more this time.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 25, 2010)

Rachel's getting more and more irritating. She needs some development, fast.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 25, 2010)

i liked this episode it was touching and i felt for kurt(aside from the fact that the reason everyone thinks hes scared of whatshisface is a lie(not that its really kurts fault since he said he wouldnt say anything and i dont think whatshisface would have been a fan of it either)) plus i liked the bruno mars songs.

Also sues thing was hilarious and i loved it


----------



## Cash (Nov 26, 2010)

Im hoping the bully gets called out about the kiss in front of everyone soon 

I knew Kurt would end up in the other school. Looks like we wont see him again until sectionals.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 26, 2010)

Haha. it's funny because next episode is sectionals I believe.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 26, 2010)

Yeah, weird... the pacing of this season has been a bit troublesome. Kinda aimless, and now all of a sudden we're at sectionals again....


----------



## Stunna (Nov 26, 2010)

I completely agree. I hope this show doesn't fall get "Pokemon Syndrome", where at the end of each season they lose at Sectionals/Regionals, and then spend the whole next season trying to get back, just to fail and retry again.

EDIT: Until they graduate and go to College. In which case, they'll just start taking college Glee club.


----------



## Bellville (Nov 26, 2010)

Cash said:


> Im hoping the bully gets called out about the kiss in front of everyone soon



hello teen suicide?:S


----------



## Cash (Nov 27, 2010)

Sectionals is next week and they will win it. 

Spoiler from a later ep: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Artie finds out Brittany still holds belief in Santa Claus. 


 



Bellville said:


> hello teen suicide?:S



Then his bully friend kills himself because he finds out the truth and wished he spoke up about his crush on him?


----------



## Adagio (Nov 28, 2010)

Whoa already sectionals?  I was expecting some sort of buildup ep where they practice or something..


----------



## Cash (Nov 28, 2010)

Idk, I kinda feel like Kurt going to the other team is build up enough. maybe 1st half of the ep is practicing or something?

This is what wiki says about the episode plot: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



New Directions performs at Sectionals, competing against the Dalton Academy Warblers and the Warren Township Hipsters. While the relationship between guidance counselor Emma Pillsbury (Jayma Mays) and dentist Carl Howell (John Stamos) develops, those of some of the students meet rough patches.[1]


----------



## Adagio (Nov 28, 2010)

Cash said:


> Idk, I kinda feel like Kurt going to the other team is build up enough. maybe 1st half of the ep is practicing or something?
> 
> This is what wiki says about the episode plot:
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Yeah I guess you're right. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol, that makes it almost certain that Santana might spill the beans about what really happened between her and Finn the night they slept together. I'm not looking forward to Rachael angsting over that 
and lulz @ Warren Township Hipsters


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope the Hipsters beat them


----------



## Cash (Nov 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh Santana . Im hoping it goes down. Its funny, I love Racheal but I love to see her get shat on because she is a bitch . Quinn doing say a little prayer would own sectionals. So sexy. 

Hipsters got it in the bag


----------



## Synn (Nov 28, 2010)

Will Karofsky come out of the closet anytime soon?  Place your bets!


----------



## Cash (Nov 28, 2010)

Within the next 3 episodes


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Nov 28, 2010)

As supportive as the Glee club was of Kurt when he was being bullied, when he decides to leave (which is obviosuly the best decision for him) they're all like "Noo how will we win sectionals?". Uncool


----------



## The Duchess (Nov 28, 2010)

To be fair, it was really only Rachel who said that. 

Anyway, I might be crazy but I'm looking forward more to the Christmas ep than this one. Mainly because it's more or a less a given that ND's gonna win Sectionals, so this episode won't hold any major surprises.


----------



## Cash (Nov 29, 2010)

I think Rachael said something like "So this means you will compete against us"

Yea, I'd be shocked if they lost. Cant wait for the Xmas ep. 45 minutes of Quinn singing Christmas carols


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 29, 2010)

Stunna said:


> I wouldn't mind the attention on Kurt if it wasn't for the neglecting of other plot developments.



The funny thing is that despite the focus on him, I haven't minded as much as I did with last season's mass focus on Rachel and Finn. Though that's probably because I like Kurt as a character more then those two. But I still want some more development for the others too.


The Duchess said:


> I liked Sam just fine in "Duets" when he was a dorky but cute guy. Now he's all about being popular, and in a worse way that Finn was IMO. Though it was nice of him to stand up for Kurt in the locker room, wasn't it Mike and Artie who actually started it? Sam only came in when things got violent, not exactly the leader-like material Mike was telling him he was.



Really, I keep flip-flopping between liking and disliking Sam. He really hit his high peak when he refused to back out of the duet with Kurt despite Finn's pestering, and his geekyness made him amusing. But every time he opens his mouth in regards o popularity, he is utterly annoying. This episode he was at least amusing with the whole ring+Quinn antic.


Jove said:


> Anything to bring Carol Burnett back. Maybe they'll use her more this time.



This too. I liked her while she was there, but she was underused.


Bellville said:


> hello teen suicide?:S



I was thinking the same thing, but then... would Glee go that far?


Cash said:


> Spoiler from a later ep:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



You know, if this were any other character, I'd probably just be hilarious. But considering, it'll probably be both funny and sad (just like when she rolled the meatball across the plate).


Kasuke Sadiki said:


> As supportive as the Glee club was of Kurt when he was being bullied, when he decides to leave (which is obviosuly the best decision for him) they're all like "Noo how will we win sectionals?". Uncool



Well, Kurt is highly talented. I could see why they'd rather not compete against him (aside from the friendship part). But no one said those specific words though.


----------



## Bellville (Nov 29, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> I was thinking the same thing, but then... would Glee go that far?


Really don't think they would.

Was pointing out the absurdity of the thought.


Not everyone's problems are going to get solved by the time this show is over (well, as long as Glee isn't handled like the last part of season 1!). They're still in high school, they've got their whole lives to figure stuff out. And it isn't all that realistic to expect a character like Karofsky to come out of the closet when he's so violently rejecting the idea of homosexuality in general. If he was _outed_, when he's got such a negative mentality to begin with, couple that with being ridiculed (or fearing such) and unpreparedness to deal with such a scenario.... it isn't hard to see his character turning to suicide as a way out. And I doubt this show will get that dark/dramatic.


So no. I _highly_ doubt Kurofsky will be coming out of the closet (to anyone who doesn't already know).


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 29, 2010)

33 votes for TV Show of the Month.

Last month had over 80.

I think Glee's earned the right to maintain the subforum, but I can't do that.


----------



## Cash (Nov 29, 2010)

Glee or Community


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 30, 2010)

Bellville said:


> Really don't think they would.
> 
> Was pointing out the absurdity of the thought.
> And I doubt this show will get that dark/dramatic.



Which is too bad. I'd love to see Glee take on an ever darker route, further distancing itself from the High School Musical stigma. 

And just because it'd be fun. 


Jove said:


> 33 votes for TV Show of the Month.
> 
> Last month had over 80.
> 
> I think Glee's earned the right to maintain the subforum, but I can't do that.



Well, you could've ignored it for another month like you guys did for True Blood.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 30, 2010)

If I had my way, I'd just bully pulpit Psych into the slot. 


Anyway, it's been a fun month, I was hoping for more activity but at least we get an episode on the last day of the subforum.


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 30, 2010)

Well, I look somewhat forward to tonight's episode. Usually the thought of sectionals will excite me, but, this episode looks as though it's going to once again be Kurt centric. Not only did he manage to hijack his father's wedding and the subsequent honeymoon but it looks like he will be hijacking sectionals as well. Boo!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 30, 2010)

What a difference a year makes. Sectionals felt like something last year, and not just because it was the mid-season finale. This year, there's so little grounding the story right now Sectionals just seems like another episode...


----------



## Mider T (Nov 30, 2010)

Since when have Britney and Artie been in a relationship?


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 30, 2010)

Sectionals feeling like "just another episode" is pretty accurate. But so far I am liking this episode, especially because it called out how little focus they've put on the other glee members. It's also been pretty funny.


Jove said:


> Anyway, it's been a fun month, I was hoping for more activity but at least we get an episode on the last day of the subforum.



Well, I think the activity was decent at least, but I agree it could've been better. Still, I don't think it was bad.


Mider T said:


> Since when have Britney and Artie been in a relationship?



Since the episode where Puck got out of Juvie. It wasn't handled that well enough though, I think.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 30, 2010)

I feel kinda bad for Rachel.


----------



## The Duchess (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm glad Emma told Will to spread the chances to sing to other kids, I'm irritated that the writers are making it sound like it was an awful idea. 

But the ep's not over yet, so we'll see.


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 30, 2010)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> I feel kinda bad for Rachel.



I only feel sorry for her in regards to Santana's bitchyness, but I'm glad she didn't get a solo for Sectionals.


The Duchess said:


> I'm glad Emma told Will to spread the chances to sing to other kids, I'm irritated that the writers are making it sound like it was an awful idea.
> 
> But the ep's not over yet, so we'll see.



Actually, I like the fact that they made it seem that way, because it made the performance seem all that much better. New Directions did do a good job anyway.


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 30, 2010)

I really enjoyed this episode for its strong focus on the other Glee kids. I also liked their performances. Didn't see the tie coming though. Llo @ Kurt'd replacement.

So I wonder what they were trying to get at with Kurt's bird malting.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Nov 30, 2010)

Rachel got owned.


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 30, 2010)

Rachel was an idiot.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 30, 2010)

This was an alright episode, however I can already say that I've blanked out everything except BritMike performance and Mercina(?) performance at the end.

edit: Honestly, I feel Finn overreacted a bit.  Not much an opinion on that, though.

ALSO NEXT WEEK SEEMS TO HAVE EPIC BRITTANY PLOTTING <3333


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 30, 2010)

Enjoyed the episode, very excited about next week's holiday special.


----------



## Cash (Nov 30, 2010)

Awesome set.


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 30, 2010)

I personally was glad that Rachel didn't get a solo, yes she has a good voice but all of the girls of glee club can sing really well. As for Finn no idea how he got to be the star male as his voice is just meh and his lack of rhythm is painful.

Did I feel sorry for Rachel? Not even once all episode. I was happy when Santana was a bitch to her, I don't even remember where Rachel's dislike of Santana came from originally. Anyway, the girl needed to come of her high horse and also it was fun seeing all of the other solos. Any time when Mike and Brittany dance it's a pleasure.


----------



## Bellville (Dec 1, 2010)

DO YOU THINK SHE'S PRETTY FINN?! PRETTIER THAN *ME*?!




The only part with Rachel that I wasn't rolling my eyes at was when she was talking to Kurt (Holy Crapple Dapples, I love them together, singing or otherwise). I was wondering when the question, "why does it bother you so much?" would come up for Rachel, but I don't think it did, or at least it didn't get answered.

Surprise marriage was wtf. A lot of the episodes have had big fat 'wtf' moments, IMO. The development is just dreadful this season. The characters act one way and then change dramatically in the next episode because "stuff just happened" in between. I want some consistency. Prease. PREASE.


And um...*Totally rooting for Artie and Brittany*


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 1, 2010)

Ok guys, you're going back to the regular Theater. Hope you enjoyed our month, and we can try again in 6 months.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 1, 2010)

Rachel is such a bitch.


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 1, 2010)

Finn's being a bit of a hypocrite, does he not remember kissing Rachel when he was with Quinn? 
And why didn't anyone in glee tell Rachel about Finn and Santana?


----------



## Bellville (Dec 1, 2010)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Finn's being a bit of a hypocrite, does he not remember kissing Rachel when he was with Quinn?


IKR.

I kind of still want to lean on his side though. Quinn was giving him a hard time about his status, and he honestly liked Rachel. It seemed more like one of those things where he forgot the role he was playing (popular jock with the trophy gf) and did something he actually wanted for a change. Which was kissing Rachel. <_< Which he immediately regretted doing once reality set back in.

Rachel deliberately tried to sleep with/mess around with Puck just to get back at Finn.

Still looks worse on Rachel's end to me.


> And why didn't anyone in glee tell Rachel about Finn and Santana?


Maybe she's a social reject even within the Glee Club?


----------



## Synn (Dec 1, 2010)

Kurt is falling for Blaine.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 1, 2010)

^
Late.

I can already tell by Kurt's reaction at the council at his new school that he'll be back with New Directions by Regionals (or next season).


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 1, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> Sectionals feeling like "just another episode" is pretty accurate. But so far I am liking this episode, especially because it called out how little focus they've put on the other glee members. It's also been pretty funny.



I thought this was one of the strongest episodes of the season, right behind Duets. The Sectionals result was a total copout, but a necessary one. 

Only problem was the truly dreadful song choices. That's been a bit of a concern for me this run of episodes.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 1, 2010)

Dog Days are Over was pretty awesome imo, despite all the complaining on youtube.

Others not so much, but Brittany + Mike dance was amazing.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 1, 2010)

I agree, the song choices were very lackluster, and didn't seem to have any rhyme or reason behind them. What did "Soul Sister" and "Time of my Life" have to do with anything?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 1, 2010)

I thought "Argentina" was a really obvious choice.


----------



## The Duchess (Dec 1, 2010)

The only songs I liked were "Time of My Life" (a lot of people didn't, but I didn't see anything wrong with it) and "Dog Days Are Over" though I wish it would've just been a Tina solo, the poor girl hasn't had a solo in over a year.

The rest of the songs weren't bad, but meh. Not particularly interesting, either.

I already disliked Santana before this episode, now I can't stand her. She was awful to Rachel for no reason.

Not that Rachel was a saint, either. She was pretty terrible in this episode too with her "Bawww, how dare you not give me my weekly solos! Baww, I'm still insecure about mememe!". Her moments with Kurt were nice, but why couldn't Mercedes and Kurt at least talk to each other? Aren't they supposed to be best friends?

I still love Tartie, but Brittany/Artie was adorable in this episode. pek

Blaine continues to be an empty shell of a character. I love Darren, but the writers haven't given his character anything to like or dislike, he's just that guy who happens to be perfect for Kurt.

I'm definitely looking forward to the Christmas ep, though!


----------



## Fourangers (Dec 1, 2010)

The Duchess said:


> The only songs I liked were "Time of My Life" (a lot of people didn't, but I didn't see anything wrong with it) and "Dog Days Are Over" though I wish it would've just been a Tina solo, the poor girl hasn't had a solo in over a year.



Tina sings well, and I'm going to get killed for saying this but she still has a lot to improve in comparison to Rachel, Santana and Mercedes... But Dog Days are Over were pretty good.



> I already disliked Santana before this episode, now I can't stand her. She was awful to Rachel for no reason.



I feel like Santana would be like Quinn if only Quinn didn't get pregnant and because of that suffered from social ostracism and thus met the Glee club members as support that made her a better person.

Santana is the popular girl who can't stand the jocks, I guess....



> Her moments with Kurt were nice, but why couldn't Mercedes and Kurt at least talk to each other? Aren't they supposed to be best friends?



Maybe later....:/ But the Kurt + Rachel moment was really really nice. 



> Blaine continues to be an empty shell of a character.



Lol, Gary stu ftw. 



Bellville said:


> Surprise marriage was wtf. A lot of the episodes have had big fat 'wtf' moments, IMO. The development is just dreadful this season. The characters act one way and then change dramatically in the next episode because "stuff just happened" in between. I want some consistency. Prease. PREASE.



Surprise marriage came out of nowhere. I dunno, Emma has been pinning for Will for so long when he was married but once he started to return her feelings she dropped him like yesterday news. :S Wtf. And dunno why, I actually wish that this marriage will go well, but I know that the writers will do something that will make Emma regret this marriage (if she isn't regretting already and FUCK, then why did you decide to marry him?) and return to Will's arms. Blah.

*pft* are you saying that Season 1 has tons of consistency? The only consistency I saw in that Season were Quinn's and Puck's. If my memory doesn't fail me.

And can I complain about Will's latest behavior? MY GOD, what the hell are they doing to this character. I actually used to like him back in Season 1. Now not only he's a controlling bastard, not making the students choose the songs they like, but he's a emotionless rude idiot by telling her ex-wife off in front of a stranger and now this.

I mean, not a lot of display of maturity in front of their students. When Rachel began her "I'm a star, gimme solos" whining, Will instead of being the teacher he should be, by talking calmly and trying to soothe her ruffled feathers, he began to shout back, going down to the same immature level. 

And when they were discussing in the Regionals. "I know that you guys hate each other but pretend you don't because we have to win this competition"? What kind of speech is that?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 1, 2010)

We were already shown that Emma's having some doubts about her marriage. When she went and embraced what's his face at the end of the episode, she didn't look very confident. Of course.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 1, 2010)

lmao, I think Rachel was serious about the being nice since Kurt's no longer her direct rival. And I enjoy the idea of Puck getting his world rocked. And the resulting horrified faces at from his Gleemates. Plus he was the one who stopped the makeout session with Rachel. When it comes to her and Finn I do think the part about him having kissed her while with Quinn was strangely ignored. But at the same time, Puck was the one who got Quinn pregnant which resulted in that relationship ending. So I could easily see why Finn would freak out over there.

Britney was a beauty again. It was astonishingly bright of her to realize he gave her a comb on the floor. xD Next episode: Britney with lice! I was happy to see her and Mike get a chance to shine. I think the mixing it up was an awesome idea. I also enjoyed Santana singing, that was a surprise was a pleasant surprise. Song choices were sort of eh, whatever to me except for Dog Days.

But I'm still pretty sick of Will. I'm glad Emma didn't come to the show. He obviously decided to stir up the group because he wanted to do what Emma said. And then he goes and rants at the kids for doing things for themselves.


----------



## Bellville (Dec 2, 2010)

Fourangers said:


> *pft* are you saying that Season 1 has tons of consistency? The only consistency I saw in that Season were Quinn's and Puck's. If my memory doesn't fail me.


No. I said Season 2's is just plain terrible. Never said season 1's was spectacular, though it was certainly better than this season.


----------



## Fourangers (Dec 2, 2010)

Bellville said:


> No. I said Season 2's is just plain terrible. Never said season 1's was spectacular, though it was certainly better than this season.



Bell~~

Yeah....I think the only consistent thing I'm seeing till now is how Rachel is acting nicer and nicer towards Kurt. It was a nice touch she getting worried about Kurt being harassed by Karovisky (whatever the hell is his name) and calling the girls to ask for help. 

But then everything was ruined in her character when she threw a tantrum "No, I want to be the star meh meh meh!" when last year Regionals she was fine giving the solo to Mercedes! 

And then we have Artie saying he can't stay with Brittany because he loves Tina and after the sex he changes his heart.

And then we have Kurt going on and off about "this problem of bullying is mine" and "someone help me!"

And the total rape characterization towards Will. One episode he's being nice to Beiste and having one nice development and the next he's being rude to her ex-wife in front of an almost total stranger. HUH.


----------



## Grrblt (Dec 2, 2010)

So who is Finn going to hook up with now? We all know that there can be no single characters. He's had Quinn and Rachel and Santana already, but Tina and Brittany are taken. Does this mean he'll have to go for Mercedes? Or maybe Kurt. There's always Karofsky too, now that Kurt may be out of range


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 2, 2010)

Probably some new girl this season. He's never stayed single for long.


Fourangers said:


> I dunno, Emma has been pinning for Will for so long when he was married but once he started to return her feelings she dropped him like yesterday news.used to like him back in Season 1. Now not only he's a controlling bastard, not making the students choose the songs they like, but he's a emotionless rude idiot by telling her ex-wife off in front of a stranger and now this.



With Emma it was more like: "you won't sleep with me so you need to get help." And he also made out with Shelby when he was with Emma.

And yeah, Schue's a real jerk this season, sleeping with he ex when he could have said no and made her leave. And then there's all the Journey songs and the music he likes that he has them do. And the blackmailing Finn, "dating" Sue and standing her up. And yelling at the glee kids when they are depressed. And then getting April to fill in for Rachel. 

I like Sue more than him now. At least Sue brutally honest, treats Becky like a normal person, and isn't homophobic.


----------



## Leraine (Dec 2, 2010)

The Duchess said:


> Blaine continues to be an empty shell of a character. I love Darren, but the writers haven't given his character anything to like or dislike, he's just that guy who happens to be perfect for Kurt.


That's so true. 
All he basically does is being nice to Kurt and being a model 'person'. And then there are his happy-go-lucky solos and everyone is satisfied.


----------



## Fourangers (Dec 2, 2010)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> With Emma it was more like: "you won't sleep with me so you need to get help." And he also made out with Shelby when he was with Emma.



Yeah, let's take a break from each other. Now I'll completely forget you and hook up with a guy that will only show up on the 2nd season lol whut?

And yeah, Mr. Shue is a slut. 



> And the blackmailing Finn, "dating" Sue and standing her up. And yelling at the glee kids when they are depressed. And then getting April to fill in for Rachel.



Dunno, the blackmailing Finn part I felt like "it's the 1st episode, we have to bring some impact on the character"-thing, making him not sound totally idealistic and naive. The "dating" Sue was kind of revenge of how much crap he had to take from her and I'd probably do the same but yeah, it wasn't nice. The yelling I'll 100% agree. Getting April to fill in for Rachel....hm.....gotta kinda agree and disagree. 'Cuz there wasn't any guarantee that Rachel would get back, so he had to fill in.



> I like Sue more than him now. At least Sue brutally honest, treats Becky like a normal person, and isn't homophobic.



QFT. But Sue can lie A LOT when she wants and she's cunning. But the "defending Kurt" part was really nice.

And now.........you guys probably have already seen it but it's convenient considering the last episode:


----------



## Bellville (Dec 2, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> So who is Finn going to hook up with now? We all know that there can be no single characters. He's had Quinn and Rachel and Santana already, but Tina and Brittany are taken.* Does this mean he'll have to go for Mercedes?* Or maybe Kurt. There's always Karofsky too, now that Kurt may be out of range


She _has_ been fiendin' for those tots to fill the gaping hole in her heart that can apparently only be filled by a man.


Leraine said:


> That's so true.
> All he basically does is being nice to Kurt and being a model 'person'. And then there are his happy-go-lucky solos and everyone is satisfied.


Dude, yeah.

All I hear about is how amazing and awesome he is. He's absolutely adorable IRL, but his character is such a fucking Mary Sue. Blaine's a boring as shit character.


----------



## Grrblt (Dec 2, 2010)

Bellville said:


> She _has_ been fiendin' for those tots to fill the gaping hole in her heart that can apparently only be filled by a man.


And she won't date a black man because that's racist. So Finn's chances are good :ho


----------



## Bellville (Dec 2, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> And she won't date a black man because that's racist. So Finn's chances are good :ho



LOL

Get in on that while there's still time Finn! Make Mercedes' problems go away! Complete her! Become the lead couple!







Or he could get with the little exchange student girl from episode 1.


----------



## Fourangers (Dec 2, 2010)

Be careful with what you're wishing for Bell.  Who knows, it may really become true.  

Or whatever if it really does. Rachel needs some serious wake up call and Finn.....I don't really care about Finn. 

Heard they'll make up on the next episode though.

And the exchange student is.... forgot her character name, but the singer is Charice. Isn't she an international famous singer that only appeared there for fun and will appear only a second time later after?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 2, 2010)

Fourangers said:


> 0:47 - 0:53: Kevin, I'm 99,9% sure he's our best dancer. And he's in a wheelchair.  (inside: )



Haha this clip pre-dates harry however.  So I'm 99.9% sure his opinion probably changed

even so Kevin is really good, his old boy group dances were pretty awesome.


----------



## Bellville (Dec 2, 2010)

Fourangers said:


> Be careful with what you're wishing for Bell.  Who knows, it may really become true.
> 
> Or whatever if it really does. Rachel needs some serious wake up call and Finn.....I don't really care about Finn.
> 
> ...



Sunshine Corazon or something, right? 



Finn is sweet. He's gotten better as the show has progressed.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 2, 2010)

Fourangers said:


> And then we have Artie saying he can't stay with Brittany because he loves Tina and after the sex he changes his heart.


I still feel a little iffy on the thing with him and Brittany. I did think the comb thing was fantastic and strangely cute minus the suspect nature of the comb. But I thought there would be some sign of his interest in Tina when she was concerned about Mike cheating on her. But then I'm glad that things didn't go in that direction. 


Grrblt said:


> So who is Finn going to hook up with now? We all know that there can be no single characters. He's had Quinn and Rachel and Santana already, but Tina and Brittany are taken. Does this mean he'll have to go for Mercedes? Or maybe Kurt. There's always Karofsky too, now that Kurt may be out of range


Clearly Finn and Puck are going to be fighting over the same lady again! This time...Lauren! The new girl.  Alright, maybe I just want her in New Directions still because she's entertaining. But I also heard that her actress is a singer, so I'm very curious.


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 2, 2010)

Fourangers said:


> QFT. But Sue can lie A LOT when she wants and she's cunning. But the "defending Kurt" part was really nice.



Did you not see Kurt telling him off about it, and last season where he walks right past Kurt about to be thrown in the dumpster, asks the jocks what they're doing and walks away?
And of course Finn just takes Kurt's jacket off, doesn't try and stop it, and then Puck....i'm not even sure how much he's done. 

And even when Will was with Terri he emotionally cheated with Emma, and even Ken called both Emma and Will on it.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 3, 2010)

Jove said:


> I thought this was one of the strongest episodes of the season, right behind Duets. The Sectionals result was a total copout, but a necessary one.
> 
> Only problem was the truly dreadful song choices. That's been a bit of a concern for me this run of episodes.



Yeah, the song choices for the past few episodes haven't been very memorable, even though they were performed well by the characters. But at least the episode itself was strong.


NudeShroom said:


> Dog Days are Over was pretty awesome imo, despite all the complaining on youtube.
> 
> Others not so much, but Brittany + Mike dance was amazing.



Yeah, I noticed the complaining on YouTube too, Dog Days are Over and Forget You were actually the best performances they've done for the past 3 episodes (to me). Santana's vocals in Valerie were amazing, but the song itself was meh. Brit and Mike's dancing was, of course, outstanding.


Yakushi Kabuto said:


> But at the same time, Puck was the one who got Quinn pregnant which resulted in that relationship ending. So I could easily see why Finn would freak out over there.



It also baffles me that Finn didn't put any blame on Puck. Yes Puck walked away, but he started it in the first place. He's also at fault.


> Britney was a beauty again. It was astonishingly bright of her to realize he gave her a comb on the floor. xD Next episode: Britney with lice!





Fourangers said:


> Bell~~
> 
> Yeah....I think the only consistent thing I'm seeing till now is how Rachel is acting nicer and nicer towards Kurt. It was a nice touch she getting worried about Kurt being harassed by Karovisky (whatever the hell is his name) and calling the girls to ask for help.
> 
> But then everything was ruined in her character when she threw a tantrum "No, I want to be the star meh meh meh!" when last year Regionals she was fine giving the solo to Mercedes!



*This* was what really struck me as odd. Although I suppose one could argue that their losing Sectionals made Rachel think that she was  the only one who could lead ND to victory. Her kindness to Kurt has been her only redeeming quality though.


Yakushi Kabuto said:


> I still feel a little iffy on the thing with him and Brittany. I did think the comb thing was fantastic and strangely cute minus the suspect nature of the comb.



I think Brittany and Artie could've been handled a little better, but the comb thing was amazingly adorable. So it's something I can overlook (even though I'd prefer Brittany and Santana. ).


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 5, 2010)

for you american folks

[YOUTUBE]8CkHe1pN_PE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cash (Dec 5, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> for you american folks
> 
> [YOUTUBE]8CkHe1pN_PE[/YOUTUBE]



idk why but I always thought they were not the ones actually singing . Guess this proves me wrong. 

Words cant express how hot Dianna Agron looked in that vid. Naya and Lea looked good too. Overall nice performance. I gotta finish downloading all the albums.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 5, 2010)

OMG NAYA'S PARTS


----------



## Cash (Dec 5, 2010)

Also,  at Sue. God I love that character.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 5, 2010)

I want to see Rachel's fathers D:

You'd think they would've been shown by now, at Sectionals or something.


----------



## Cash (Dec 5, 2010)

Didnt they show like pics or something in the first episode?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 5, 2010)

Has Cory Monteith been taking vocal lessons or something? He actually sounded pretty good there.


----------



## Cash (Dec 5, 2010)

Is he usually bad live or something?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 5, 2010)

^Cory may be the leading male, but check out some of the acapella tracks.  He gets auto-tuned quite a bit compared to the other guys.


----------



## Just Blaze (Dec 5, 2010)

I was about to cringe since they use autotune on the show. 

But they sounded okay at least for the girls


----------



## Cash (Dec 5, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> ^Cory may be the leading male, but check out some of the acapella tracks.  He gets auto-tuned quite a bit compared to the other guys.



I seriosuly didnt know . About to check it out now.


----------



## Cash (Dec 5, 2010)

The acapella tracks are awesomeeeeee


----------



## Just Blaze (Dec 5, 2010)

Dianna Agron, so cute  :33


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm surprised how little they used her... I know they tried to get everyone involved, but she was arguably the lead female of Season 1. Now what's become of her?


----------



## Cash (Dec 5, 2010)

I thought Rachael was overused in season 1.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 5, 2010)

Speaking of, here's some preview songs for the Christmas show Tuesday:


[YOUTUBE]dJ3Uz1xl_pA[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]uLuEIazhXzg[/YOUTUBE]



Swear to God, if Rachel closes the show...


----------



## Silvermateus (Dec 5, 2010)

The Glee Gang Performed on the X Factor tonight  thats like the British Equivalent of American Idol, also done by Simon Cowell. They Sang Dont Stop Believin, and had an intro From Sue Sylvester, it was a pretty good performance, i never knew they could sing live.


----------



## Cash (Dec 5, 2010)

I liked Kurt and Blaine's performance. From the way that vid went, Feels like Rachael will close the show. Im hoping for Quinn though.


----------



## Silvermateus (Dec 5, 2010)

Im guessing she will, im personally annoyed with what they did with her character, in season 1 she was loveably annoying, and now shes so annoying i feel like stabbing her face with a blunt fork.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 6, 2010)

After looking at the show. . .

Some of their covers, I like.

Some covers. . . I cringe.

As for the story. . . eh.

Go good covers.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Dec 6, 2010)

Bellville said:


> The only part with Rachel that I wasn't rolling my eyes at was when she was talking to Kurt (Holy Crapple Dapples, I love them together, singing or otherwise). I was wondering when the question, "why does it bother you so much?" would come up for Rachel, but I don't think it did, or at least it didn't get answered.
> 
> Surprise marriage was wtf. A lot of the episodes have had big fat 'wtf' moments, IMO. The development is just dreadful this season. The characters act one way and then change dramatically in the next episode because "stuff just happened" in between. I want some consistency. Prease. PREASE.



Rachel's scene with Kurt right before the performance was amazing. She was actually likable, dare I say it...lovable. Like for once you could see what Finn might see in her.

I laughed my ass off when Emma confessed she was married. I'm not sure why though



Fourangers said:


> Surprise marriage came out of nowhere. I dunno, Emma has been pinning for Will for so long when he was married but once he started to return her feelings she dropped him like yesterday news. :S Wtf.
> 
> And can I complain about Will's latest behavior? MY GOD, what the hell are they doing to this character. I actually used to like him back in Season 1. Now not only he's a controlling bastard, not making the students choose the songs they like, but he's a emotionless rude idiot by telling her ex-wife off in front of a stranger and now this.
> 
> ...



That's usually how it works, you want something when you can't have it and don't want it when you do.

And let's be honest, Terri deserves everything she gets. I agree that Will has been a huge douche the last few episodes but I didn't think he was in this one. He had every right to shout at Rachel, there's a time for being all nice and trying to reason and that time was past. Same with the speech at the end. Sometimes you have to put your feelings aside and just perform, that's part of being a professional. 



Hollow'd Heart said:


> Probably some new girl this season. He's never stayed single for long.
> 
> 
> With Emma it was more like: "you won't sleep with me so you need to get help." And he also made out with Shelby when he was with Emma.
> ...



Didn't most of that stuff happen last season? Also, what's wrong with sleeping with your ex? lol



As for who Finn's new girl is gonna be, I think it's obvious. Think back to a plot thread that was left hanging last season. Finn will obviously hook up with Terri, it's been foreshadowed since that episode last season where he was working at her store


----------



## Tsukiyo (Dec 6, 2010)

Cash said:


> I thought Rachael was overused in season 1.



I think Rachel is overused period.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 6, 2010)

Chances are they've forgotten about Finn and Terri >__>


----------



## Tsukiyo (Dec 6, 2010)

Stunna said:


> Chances are they've forgotten about Finn and Terri >__>



oh that. 

terri needs a good slapping


----------



## The Boss (Dec 6, 2010)

ok.. I just finished season 1 of Glee (yeah I know, slow poke) ... but is season 2 better than season 1? The last half of season 1 was fucking boring. What the fuck happened? The last episode was also.... IDK. It was kinda lazy imo. 

BUT that's not important. *I want to know, do they sing some 50s music in season2? * Also.. how many episodes are there so far?


----------



## Avix (Dec 6, 2010)

Clearly just using the 'Carma' relationship to be the catalyst for fixing 'Wemma' which is sad because I like Carl. And they'll probably show more and more of his flaws now.

I mean they had a Marriage OFSCREEN.
An 'I Love you' OFFSCREEN.

Shows how much they care about that relationship.

This show, I love, but even I have to admit that season 2 is going down a path to awfulness. Everything changes depending on who's writing the week's episode. One week Brittany's with Santana lezzing it up, next she's with Artie - no explanation, no matter - characters are being changed and continuity (which was always pretty bad) is at a ridiculous all-time low.

Please get better!

EDIT: You know what with Glee being a walking Cliché they're gonna get to the end of season 2, have a fresh pathway cleared for Emma & Wil and be all happy about it, then BAM, Terri is actually GONNA get pregnant from their one-night stand together in Season 2 ep 7, the Substitute. So much Irony. Spanner in the works.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 6, 2010)

I agree that the show is going down in quality, but to be honest, just like with _Scrubs_, that's not gonna stop me from watching, lol.


----------



## Bellville (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm actually losing interest in the show. :/

Wish I wasn't but that's just the way it goes. Can't follow a story to save my life.


----------



## Cash (Dec 7, 2010)

The Boss said:


> ok.. I just finished season 1 of Glee (yeah I know, slow poke) ... but is season 2 better than season 1? The last half of season 1 was fucking boring. What the fuck happened? The last episode was also.... IDK. It was kinda lazy imo.
> 
> BUT that's not important. *I want to know, do they sing some 50s music in season2? * Also.. how many episodes are there so far?


9 episodes so far.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 7, 2010)

Well that's a downer. I was looking forward to it. Maybe I'll just watch that Gaga and Britney episode... is the show at least entertaining? I felt like I wasted my time watching the last half of Season 1.  Plus.. the guys singing wasn't really good. Is that improved in season 2?


----------



## Cash (Dec 7, 2010)

Well I never had a problem with their voices. Only the fact Racheal got a bit annoying because she was overused. The show is very entertaining to me. Although not better than Season 1. You should finish up season one and see how it goes for you.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 7, 2010)

Problem with season 2 is that there's a shit load of bad coming with the good

bad: Emma x Carl ignored, Mercedes ignored even more, Asian fusion has little to no real need except to spite Artie, Britartie is just wat, brittany episode was fun yet horrible, Ken & Barbie are forced.  shcuester is nuts

Good: Darren Criss Is awesome, kurt's subplot is alright, puck gets some devolpment, Furt are bros, Santana actually gets to sing, the show has gotten funnier overall tbh


----------



## The Boss (Dec 7, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Problem with season 2 is that there's a shit load of bad coming with the good
> 
> bad: Emma x Carl ignored, Mercedes ignored even more, Asian fusion has little to no real need except to spite Artie, Britartie is just wat, brittany episode was fun yet horrible, Ken & Barbie are forced.  shcuester is nuts
> 
> Good: Darren Criss Is awesome, kurt's subplot is alright, puck gets some devolpment, Furt are bros, Santana actually gets to sing, the show has gotten funnier overall tbh



If it's funny, I'll watch it. Thanks for the insight. 



Cash said:


> I got the links, just request it in the thread in my sig.
> 
> Request here: Bart Lynched


I have sigs disable, so didn't see the link. Thanks! I'll post a request. =)


----------



## Bellville (Dec 7, 2010)

To each his own, give it a shot and see how you like it. I think everyone has felt the effects from the second half of season 1 onward. Just depends on if you can stand the downward spiral or not. Gotta say even though I enjoyed Kurt's storyline, even that became frustrating because I'd juxtapose it with other storylines/characters and wonder if the writers even cared about them.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 7, 2010)

"I hate you!"
"Fail!"


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 7, 2010)

The teacher throwing the shoe was hilarious. 

Really liked "Baby it's Cold." And lol @ Sue, that she-devil.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 7, 2010)

That scene where the Glee club was singing in the classroom was drop-dead hilarious.

"UR MAKIN ME HATE CHRISTMAS!!1"


----------



## Mider T (Dec 7, 2010)

ARTIE WALKS

AWWW That was sweet of her


----------



## Cash (Dec 7, 2010)

I gotta wait for a download. Just woke up


----------



## Mider T (Dec 7, 2010)

Nobody is getting coal this year, that was beautiful


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 7, 2010)

Wow, Beiste is so sweet. And lol, they followed the Grinch plot with Sue being nice. I honestly thought Brittany would end up finding out the truth about Santa though.

This was a cute episode.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 7, 2010)

Darnit! I had to stop watching before I could finish the episode!!!!


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 7, 2010)

That was a really sweet episode.  Definitely one of my favorites for a holiday. <3

The Grinch storyline was priceless


----------



## Bellville (Dec 8, 2010)

Artie. ;-;  Definitely got a lump in my throat during _that_ scene.


Missed the first part of the episode so I'm watching it now. Must say, though at first I felt like Finn's situation with cheating was different than what Rachel or Quinn did, with the way it's getting rehashed and with the what Finn is bothered by about the whole thing... the "boohoo you cheated" is definitely hypocritical at this point coming from Finn.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 8, 2010)

"And finn was pretty mad because his girlfriends keep making out with puck"


----------



## The Boss (Dec 9, 2010)

Alright I watched Epi 1-5 of season 2, and I think I'll sit this out for a bit... the plot is a little bit too juvenile for me. That Britney episode was horrible BTW. I mean Britney is not that great of a signer but that blond chick "Britney" seemed to have made it worst... my childhood :'( ... I was in shock at how bad it was.  The episodes are pretty lulzy, but that plot makes me cringe. Will probably jump back in to Glee later when I catch up with other shows. 

Also... that guy with the mohawk in Season 1 left the show...? Why... he was the best looking guy on the show.


----------



## runsakurarun (Dec 9, 2010)

What plot?  

I just watch this show for the songs now. I have given up on any consistent character development. The characters have become schizophrenics- going from annoying to endearing, depending on where the crazy storyline of the week takes them.


----------



## Bellville (Dec 9, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Alright I watched Epi 1-5 of season 2, and I think I'll sit this out for a bit... the plot is a little bit too juvenile for me. That Britney episode was horrible BTW. I mean Britney is not that great of a signer but that blond chick "Britney" seemed to have made it worst... my childhood :'( ... I was in shock at how bad it was.  The episodes are pretty lulzy, but that plot makes me cringe. Will probably jump back in to Glee later when I catch up with other shows.
> 
> Also... that guy with the mohawk in Season 1 left the show...? Why... he was the best looking guy on the show.



Puck? Puck is still there! He just went to juvi for a bit.

I got worried too when they wrote him out of the episode just like they did for Matt (the other football player in Glee in season 1). Shue: "oh ya so Puck's not gonna be here cuz shit happened guys" Everyone: "NOT AGAAAAAIINNN"


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 11, 2010)

Heather Morris' voice is fine. Her performance was the peak of the episode. If that bruised your childhood, then I weep for all of you.


Christmas episode was excellent. The AVClub guy continues to match Glee's implausibility with equally implausible critical criteria. At this point Project Rungay is _the_ place to start with for Glee criticism. They nailed it, too: fun episode, astute song choices, and adroit homage to the classics. And a classic Glee balance of humor with a touching ending.

They better do Charlie Brown Christmas next year, though.


Actually, I missed this episode because A Charlie Brown Christmas was up against it, and _no show_ would have won over it.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 11, 2010)

I bet next year they do a Hanukkah episode due to the strange proportion of Jews in the series.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 11, 2010)

I did see that come up a bit. Rachel's Jewishness was sort of an aside only hinted at, and Puck didn't even bother to remind anyone of his. 

Didn't bother me, they went out of their way to avoid religion on the show. The song selections were nice, but secular.


----------



## Just Blaze (Dec 12, 2010)

Gifs of the awesome :  

Tried to get as much as possible but hogs it like


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 12, 2010)

Dianna wrote an interesting response to the criticism of that shoot on her Tumblr.


Guys, check it out!

Link removed




> Brad Ellis: 'Glee's' Piano Man, Perfectly Happy With The Silent Treatment
> 
> 
> Call some professional pianists "accompanists," and they may bristle as if you've just asked them to play "Chopsticks." Not Brad Ellis. "Accompanist" is his official title as the house pianist on Fox TV's musical comedy Glee — and he's proud of the gig.
> ...




Great article, a must-read for Gleeks.




> There's a Facebook campaign to give your character lines. Any chance that will happen anytime soon?
> 
> No. We have to keep the act going. I suppose if I ever do speak it will be something really angry and terrible. *I do have a scene where I get to do something fun in the Super Bowl episode, which I'm not allowed to say anything about.* I've been offered some acting roles since I started on Glee, and I tell people I have great range, as long as I only have to play myself.


----------



## Sunako (Dec 12, 2010)

*can't get enough of Glee*


----------



## Aeon (Dec 13, 2010)

So, I'll admit I started watching midway thru this 2nd season out of curiosity but there's one thing that irks me a bit. I don't know if it's just me but when Kurt has that huge smile on his face, I can't help but feel like it's forced or unnatural.


----------



## Cash (Dec 13, 2010)

season 1 is better. you should start from the beginning.

Your set is awesome.


----------



## Aeon (Dec 13, 2010)

Cash said:


> season 1 is better. you should start from the beginning.
> 
> Your set is awesome.



Thanks, and I think I'll do that.


----------



## Just Blaze (Dec 14, 2010)

Matthew Morrison,* Lea Michele*, and Chris Colfer got for Golden Globes.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 14, 2010)

^Jane Lynch as well.

Best Actor — Musical or Comedy
Alec Baldwin, 30 Rock
Steve Carell, The Office
Thomas Jane, Hung
Matthew Morrison, Glee
Jim Parsons, The Big Bang Theory

Sorry Glee, I'd have to say Steve Carrell or Alec Baldwin are better imo.  (don't watch the others, haven't finished big bang theory)

Also I wish Phil/Ty Burnell was up there, I would be so upset if he didn't win. 

Whatevs @ best actress

Best Supporting Actor in TV Series, Mini-Series, or Made-for-TV Movie
Scott Caan, Hawaii Five-0
Chris Colfer, Glee
Chris Noth, The Good Wife
David Strathairn, Temple Grandin
Eric Stonestreet, Modern Family

I don't know a lot of these titles except MF and Glee   Maybe that's a good sign for Chris?


----------



## Cash (Dec 14, 2010)

ehhhh, Big Bang theory is good but I dont know. It just doesnt make me want more of it.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 15, 2010)

I thought it was nominated for 5 golden globes...?

At any rate, i really only care about Jane Lynch and Chris winning. I think those two deserve it more tyan the rest of their co-workers.


----------



## Niabingi (Dec 15, 2010)

God, Kurt has pissed me off so much in Season 2 I hope Chris doesn't win.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 17, 2010)

Will made a really scary face when he said Glee was going full Santa. D: I was very happy with how Sue was shown the Christmas episode. But I have constantly liked her. How even at the end she managed to make a jab at Will despite the niceness of returned material. And I was happy with Artie trying to save things for Brit as well.


----------



## Bellville (Dec 17, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Will made a really scary face when he said Glee was going full Santa. D: I was very happy with how Sue was shown the Christmas episode. But I have constantly liked her. How even at the end she managed to make a jab at Will despite the niceness of returned material. And I was happy with Artie trying to save things for Brit as well.



I love Bartie so much. Brittany's dumb as a rock but she's so sweet. And Artie's probably the one guy on the show who's got his shit figured out and under control as long as he's not being incomprehensibly douchey thanks to writer fail.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 17, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Steve Carell, The Office


What is this mess? Why is this remake still going? The Office was two seasons and two specials, that's all it needed. *hatredofamericanremakesrantover*



Bellville said:


> I love Bartie so much. Brittany's dumb as a rock but she's so sweet. And Artie's probably the one guy on the show who's got his shit figured out and under control as long as he's not being incomprehensibly douchey thanks to writer fail.


I still think it feels forced. My second biggest problem with season two was how two of the three new pairings felt like they were thrown in there just to give Mike and Brittany more screentime.


----------



## Bellville (Dec 17, 2010)

Tina/Mike felt forced from the beginning til now. The more I see of Tina, the less I like her, actually.

Bartie was definitely forced at the start but their dynamic is pretty nice.


Sam/Quinn is LOLwtfalready promising marriage n shit

/not taking it seriously at. all.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 17, 2010)

Out of the three Sam/Quinn seems the least forced but as you said it's way too fast paced. Shipping was not season 2's strong point. Shame really since I found the pairings in season 1 interesting and rather sweet but now not so much.


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 18, 2010)

Finally caught up on the last 3 episodes I watched. Very pleased, especially since they played my favorite Christmas song: Island of Misfit Toys!

Sue's streak of greatest character continues, somehow making "Nahh, I just hate you." such a loving and Christmasy line.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 20, 2010)

I like Sue. She's my favorite. Such a badass.


----------



## Cash (Dec 20, 2010)

Yea Sue is just . So funny.


----------



## Just Blaze (Dec 20, 2010)

I don't like how Sue was getting soft at certain times, ie. Christmas.  She needs to be a dickhead all the time.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 20, 2010)

I like it that she shows her "soft" side every now and then. It makes her character likable. We all know deep down inside Sue is a good girl. :33


----------



## Cash (Dec 20, 2010)

She did the most dick head thing possible in that ep. She was a total ass. She was perfect :33


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 20, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I like it that she shows her "soft" side every now and then. It makes her character likable. *We all know deep down inside Sue is a good girl.* :33


Then Mr. Schuester needs to kiss her too.


----------



## The Duchess (Dec 20, 2010)

So I loved this episode to bits. 

Mainly because this kid was so adorable.



I have to say, Bartie's growing on me. I kind of didn't care about the Finchel drama, tbh. Though I'm surprised the breakup's lasted over two episodes.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 20, 2010)

Whenever the High School Musical vs Glee subject comes up Sue is a perfect example of where HSM went wrong. Sharpay keeps befriending the rest of the cast in time for the big closing number but is the antagonist again the next movie for no real reason. Sue accepts the Glee club as the tallented kids that they are and votes for them in regionals. She no longer hates Glee but still enjoys playing the puppet master and messing with Will.

Also despite my mixed feelings about season 2 Sue has remained a fantastic character each episode while everyone else is good one episode and annoying the next (Kurt for example, first few episodes of season 2 he was annoying but more starting with Grilled Cheezus he goes back to being likable).


----------



## The Boss (Dec 20, 2010)

Cash said:


> She did the most dick head thing possible in that ep. She was a total ass. She was perfect :33


She was awesomely badass.  



Edward Newgate said:


> Then Mr. Schuester needs to kiss her too.


They almost did.  Mr. Schuester is such a manwhore.  



Gaiash said:


> Also despite my mixed feelings about season 2 Sue has remained a fantastic character each episode while everyone else is good one episode and annoying the next (Kurt for example, first few episodes of season 2 he was annoying but more starting with Grilled Cheezus he goes back to being likable).


For serious.. whats up with this. It's like the writer's don't know what they are doing when it comes to character writing/development.


----------



## The World (Dec 21, 2010)

I love Sue and I love Brittany x Artie. That is all.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 21, 2010)

The Boss said:


> For serious.. whats up with this. It's like the writer's don't know what they are doing when it comes to character writing/development.


What scares me is that I used to like those movies. But then again I've liked . . Same point in time though, 2007 and 2008, once 2009 came along my common sense woke up from it's coma.


----------



## The World (Dec 21, 2010)

Epic Movie? For shame. :taichou


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 21, 2010)

The World said:


> Epic Movie? For shame. :taichou


For shame for liking Twilight too, and I didn't realise how bad that was until I had read all four. Like I said my common sense was missing plus I do think Jayma Mays is a talented actress (I'm glad she's in Glee now, she gets to use her acting talents unlike in Epic Movie)


----------



## The World (Dec 21, 2010)

I only remember her from Heroes and Pushing Daisies one of my fav shows.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 21, 2010)

The World said:


> I only remember her from Heroes and Pushing Daisies one of my fav shows.


She was great in both of those. In fact that was what made me so impressed by her acting talent.


----------



## Adagio (Dec 21, 2010)

The Christmas ep was great :33 Brittany was so adorable in this ep.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## Gaiash (Dec 21, 2010)

Long story.

*Spoiler*: _The long story in question_ 



Back in 2008 I heard about the series from a YouTube channel and decided to check it out. Through a combination of the fact I'd heard good things about it and the fact the series spends most of it's time building up to things I wound up reading all four books before looking back and realising all the things I missed due to only paying attention to build up. This is party why I hate Breaking Dawn the most, the build up in that book is entirely pointless and goes nowhere yet takes up the entire book.

Being a former fan makes mocking the series more fun. When fans say things like "You're just jealous", "You probably only saw the movies" or "You haven't even read it" I can point out that I used to be a fan and how many things are bad even from a fan perspective (like Breaking Dawn).

Fun fact: The YouTube members who I heard about it from stopped liking the series around the same time I did.
Example.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 22, 2010)

I don't blame Gaiash for that mistake with Twilight. I almost made the mistake of buying the book based on what I heard from the fandom, but Chee saved me. I still went and saw the first movie, but I instantly realized how awful it was rather than liking it. The experience was that bad.

Anyway, Sue remains the best and most well-written character in the show, while the others keep switching back and forth between annoying and likable. 

As for Bartie, it's cute, but I still wish it was handled better.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 22, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> I don't blame Gaiash for that mistake with Twilight. I almost made the mistake of buying the book based on what I heard from the fandom, but Chee saved me. I still went and saw the first movie, but I instantly realized how awful it was rather than liking it. The experience was that bad.


I think when people see the movie first they tend to realise it's problems quicker because in a book you might skim past a line that shows how much of a douche McSparklepants is but when that line is spoken in a film you can't miss it. Though to the movie's credit other than the bad lighting it doesn't really have any problems that aren't from the books (before anyone says acting that comes from the script which comes from the books, plus it's not that their acting is bad but the characters have such bland personalities it doesn't give actors anything to work with).

When reading a book you think is going to be good you can make the mistake of skimming through under the impression that the build up is going somewhere interesting. Like maybe when you're promised a climactic fight only to learn that when the fight is about to happen everyone has a long chat instead ending with the antagonists deciding they made a misunderstand and leaving.



Narcissus said:


> Anyway, Sue remains the best and most well-written character in the show, while the others keep switching back and forth between annoying and likable.


I agree with this 100%, especially with season two.



Narcissus said:


> As for Bartie, it's cute, but I still wish it was handled better.


My biggest problem with this pairing besides it being forced and rushed is that they split up a decent pairing to make it happen. Not just that but the way they did it. I liked the scenes with Tina and Artie as a couple, out of all the pairings in season one this was the most interesting and they made quite a sweet couple with problems of their own that I wanted to see them face and cope with in season two. What I got instead was a conversation was basically said "Oh they broke up in the time between seasons one and two and now Tina is dating the guy who everyone used to call other Asian so he can get more screentime" early in the first episode.

I have more problems with the Mike and Tina pairing than Artie and Brittany but since both pairings are linked many of these problems cross over.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 22, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> Long story.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _The long story in question_
> 
> ...



 Well Im glad you came to your sense. Some people dont'. 

I remember seeing the trailer for the first time, and I though it was a movie made in the early 90s that was being re-screen again for whatever reason. 

My sis tried to get me into the books. (This was before the movie was out.) She told me about the storyline and I lol'd, same vampire shit different book... and I was right, except it was worst.


----------



## The Duchess (Dec 22, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> My biggest problem with this pairing besides it being forced and rushed is that they split up a decent pairing to make it happen. Not just that but the way they did it. I liked the scenes with Tina and Artie as a couple, out of all the pairings in season one this was the most interesting and they made quite a sweet couple with problems of their own that I wanted to see them face and cope with in season two. What I got instead was a conversation was basically said "Oh they broke up in the time between seasons one and two and now Tina is dating the guy who everyone used to call other Asian so he can get more screentime" early in the first episode.
> 
> I have more problems with the Mike and Tina pairing than Artie and Brittany but since both pairings are linked many of these problems cross over.


I agree with all this. It's unfortunate how Tartie was shoved the sidelines throughout most of season 1, because frankly their drama was more interesting than "OMG FINN NO BABY'S DADDY?!" or "I iz a rockstar and dating u = roadblock for my rockstarness".

They never even got a proper duet together. 

Tike's getting on my nerves. It was mildly cute before, but it's like no interaction happens without the word "Asian" being thrown in there. Okay, we get it, they're both Asian and Mike has abs, anything new? Bartie at least has some substance to it.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Dec 22, 2010)

The Duchess said:


> So I loved this episode to bits.
> 
> Mainly because this kid was so adorable.
> 
> ...



I quite sure that they will be back together anyway...its not like it will be a big surprise though


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 22, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Well Im glad you came to your sense. Some people dont'.


I suppose it depends on why you liked it. Since my reasons were things like interest in what happens next when that was gone looking back to find problems was easy as opposed to the people who like it because they are "in luv" with one of the characters.



The Duchess said:


> I agree with all this. It's unfortunate how Tartie was shoved the sidelines throughout most of season 1, because frankly their drama was more interesting than "OMG FINN NO BABY'S DADDY?!" or "I iz a rockstar and dating u = roadblock for my rockstarness".


I also hate that we aren't even shown them breaking up, we just hear through other character that she dumped him and is dating Mike. Even if I didn't like the pairing that was a terrible way to end one pairing and start another.



The Duchess said:


> They never even got a proper duet together.


I know. That was another thing I was hoping to see in season two.



The Duchess said:


> Tike's getting on my nerves. It was mildly cute before, but it's like no interaction happens without the word "Asian" being thrown in there. Okay, we get it, they're both Asian and Mike has abs, anything new? Bartie at least has some substance to it.


Once again I agree. This pairing has nothing going for it. But of course due to how popular Bartie seems to have become it looks like these pairings are here to stay which bothers me in so many ways.


----------



## The Duchess (Dec 22, 2010)

Actually, the Brittany/Santana fandom's massive, so if there isn't enough complaining from the Artie/Tina fandom, the writers have to deal with all the grief the Brittana camp's giving them.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Dec 22, 2010)

The Duchess said:


> Actually, the Brittany/Santana fandom's massive, so if there isn't enough complaining from the Artie/Tina fandom, the writers have to deal with all the grief the Brittana camp's giving them.



ive never really like the tina/artie thing anyway. brittany and artie are much better imo


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 22, 2010)

The Duchess said:


> Actually, the Brittany/Santana fandom's massive, so if there isn't enough complaining from the Artie/Tina fandom, the writers have to deal with all the grief the Brittana camp's giving them.



INDEED WE ARE PISSED


----------



## The Duchess (Dec 22, 2010)

^ Didn't Naya say something like "I miss it too"? I remember Brittana fans going crazy over that.



Tsukiyo said:


> ive never really like the tina/artie thing anyway. brittany and artie are much better imo


That's cool.  I don't mind Bartie either, I think it's cute. It feels sloppy and random, though.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Dec 22, 2010)

i honestly wonder what made the writers make that shift


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 22, 2010)

Tsukiyo said:


> ive never really like the tina/artie thing anyway. brittany and artie are much better imo


But even you've got to admit the way they ended the Artie/Tina relationship was pathetic.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 22, 2010)

Naya tweeted that their Brittana fans were in an uproar, and that yes, she does miss the pairing. xD


----------



## Tsukiyo (Dec 22, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> But even you've got to admit the way they ended the Artie/Tina relationship was pathetic.



i dont really remember it...refresh?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 22, 2010)

Artie was playing Halo all summer while Tina and Mike were at Asian camp teaching tech savvy kids how to enjoy the arts.

Thus she fell in love with his abs and they've been a couple since.


----------



## Cash (Dec 22, 2010)

Meh Brittany is better anyway. so sweet and dumb. Did I mention dumb?


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 22, 2010)

Tsukiyo said:


> i dont really remember it...refresh?


The first episode of season two makes it clear that in the time between the last episode of season one and that episode Tina broke up with Artie because she bonded with Mike at "Asian Camp" and that's it. Now imagine this happened to a pairing you support.


----------



## The Duchess (Dec 22, 2010)

At first, I didn't mind because I figured it would give the characters something to do, especially Tina since she was in desperate need of an actual storyline.

Then it turned out Mike/Tina was about abs and Asian jokes, so that went to the crapper.


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 22, 2010)

I actually like Mike and Tina. But I also think Artie is an asshole... Although I like Brittany with him, but that's just because I ship Brittany/Happiness.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Dec 22, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Artie was playing Halo all summer while Tina and Mike were at Asian camp teaching tech savvy kids how to enjoy the arts.
> 
> Thus she fell in love with his abs and they've been a couple since.


oh thats right 



Cash said:


> Meh Brittany is better anyway. so sweet and dumb. Did I mention dumb?


brittany is amazing. i love her so much 



Gaiash said:


> The first episode of season two makes it clear that in the time between the last episode of season one and that episode Tina broke up with Artie because she bonded with Mike at "Asian Camp" and that's it. Now imagine this happened to a pairing you support.


yes i do remember now. i kept thinking that it was stupid (the reason they broke up) and that artie wanted to win her back and decided to join the football team. 

although i kind of have to agree with duchess, all four of those characters (artie, brittany, tina, mike) needed a bigger storyline. Mike still just is the asian dancing kid. 



The Duchess said:


> At first, I didn't mind because I figured it would give the characters something to do, especially Tina since she was in desperate need of an actual storyline.
> 
> *Then it turned out Mike/Tina was about abs and Asian jokes, so that went to the crapper.*


the asian jokes did not impress 



Skotty said:


> I actually like Mike and Tina. But I also think Artie is an asshole... Although I like Brittany with him, but that's just because I ship Brittany/Happiness.


when tina broke up with him, i did think artie's desperate attempts to win her back was kind of...stupid. he pissed me off during that time. i love him w/ brittany though, but maybe its because her stupidity mixed with his slight nerdiness is amazing


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 22, 2010)

I like Artie and Brittany's relationship as a bond but not in a shipping way if that makes any sense. Mostly because Artie seems to act more like a parent in some scenes rather than a lover. It's still sweet but not in the same way I found Artie and Tina's relationship in season one.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Dec 22, 2010)

i cant say i care to much about tina and mike's relationship though, since the writers have been doing nothing with it...

as for her and artie i cant really remember the majority of there relationship, except that artie got mad at tina because she faked a speech impediment or something


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 22, 2010)

Artie does seem a bit parental toward her. The magic comb and santa events do suggest that.


----------



## Cash (Dec 22, 2010)

I like that about their relationship.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Dec 22, 2010)

Skotty said:


> Artie does seem a bit parental toward her. The magic comb and santa events do suggest that.



but without santa beast, artie would not of walked...kinda 

still i get your overall point.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 22, 2010)

Cash said:


> Meh Brittany is better anyway. so sweet and dumb. Did I mention dumb?


----------



## Tsukiyo (Dec 22, 2010)

^


----------



## Cash (Dec 22, 2010)

lol Rachael


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 30, 2010)

> Glee lost the Emmy Awards for Outstanding Lead Actor and Actress in a Comedy Series, Outstanding Comedy Series, Outstanding Casting for a Comedy Series, Outstanding Costumes for a Series, and many more. But those disses are nothing compared to what Sony Music has supposedly done to the cast. While the show's creator and executive producer Ryan Murphy inked a brand new $24 million contract, New Directions seems to have been purposely left in the dust.
> 
> Despite Glee: The Music -- Journey to Regionals landing in the top spot of the Billboard 200 chart, Cory Monteith told a radio show, "I got 400 bucks from it going No. 1. But you know what, that's okay because if I'm patient, and if this thing does really well, maybe I'll see another 400 bucks."
> 
> ...



series regular

And that Brittany pic is hilarious.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Cash (Jan 20, 2011)

nice. Cant wait for next month.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## Cash (Jan 25, 2011)

OMG I cant wait


----------



## Jena (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## Cash (Jan 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]HnsP_-EbGto[/YOUTUBE]

Cant get it out of my head. That damn Blaine


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 27, 2011)

Cash said:


> [YOUTUBE]HnsP_-EbGto[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Cant get it out of my head. That damn Blaine


I'm sure we can all agree Blaine was the best part about season 2.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 27, 2011)

Blaine is fun, but he's not much of a character as much as he is just a particular role for Kurt right now, similar to Jessie in season 1. Of course, once he starts developing more I'm sure he'll be a great character. His version of Teenage Dream is really catchy ans well-sung. Didn't care for Hey Soul Sister as much though, but that might be because I don't care for the song in general.

Well, I'm glad the next part of seaso 2 isn't too far away.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 27, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Blaine is fun, but he's not much of a character as much as he is just a particular role for Kurt right now, similar to Jessie in season 1. Of course, once he starts developing more I'm sure he'll be a great character. His version of Teenage Dream is really catchy ans well-sung. Didn't care for Hey Soul Sister as much though, but that might be because I don't care for the song in general.
> 
> Well, I'm glad the next part of seaso 2 isn't too far away.


What I mean is I didn't really like most of season 2. With the exception of a few episodes like Grilled Cheesus and Furt this season was a huge disappointment with really bad plot and episode choices. So when I say was the best part of season 2 I mean he was the best new thing to be brought into the series this season even though we most likely won't see him after the second half of the season ends.


----------



## Jena (Jan 27, 2011)

I love Glee, but I _hate_ these breaks in between episodes. 
Le Growl. 

I'm also hoping for more of the Will-Emma-Stamos triangle. Or the return of Will+Emma. 



> I'm sure we can all agree Blaine was the best part about season 2.


Naw, the Britney episode was the best part...
and Beiste


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 27, 2011)

Jena said:


> Naw, the Britney episode was the best part...


You are joking? Right? That episode was the *worst* part.



Jena said:


> and Beiste


I'll agree here. In fact one of the things I thought was a shame was that we didn't get more of Beiste. Maybe the second half will fix that.


----------



## Cash (Jan 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]keSzjCB7r6A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jena (Jan 27, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> You are joking? Right? That episode was the *worst* part.



I liked it. Yeah it was superflous and stupid, but you finally got to see Britney and Santana have more than five minutes of screen time each.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 27, 2011)

Jena said:


> I liked it. Yeah it was superflous and stupid, but you finally got to see Britney and Santana have more than five minutes of screen time each.


I liked them better when they had five minutes of screentime each. Santana isn't much different but while Brittany was charming and funny in season 1 she was just annoying in season 2.

But the real problem with the Britany episode was how forced it was. The entire cast was obsessed with her, the reasons for her songs being used were stupid and Britney's cameos were pointless and served no purpose other than to say "hey look, we got Britney Spears to appear in this episode where we do nothing but praise her" and to top it all of it was an entire episode dedicated to Britney Spears.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 28, 2011)

I'll rank the episodes right now:


Duets
The Rocky Horror Glee Show
A Very Glee Christmas
The Substitute
Audition
Britney/Brittany
Grilled Cheesus
Special Education
Furt
Never Been Kissed


As much as I liked Britney/Brittany, it was a pretty uneven episode. Toxic is still one of the best pieces the show's ever done, though.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 28, 2011)

Am I the only one who hated Britney/Brittany?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 28, 2011)

Brittany is lovable both seasons. ;_;

I would hate it if the performances weren't as amazing as they were.  The plot was mediocre but Heather can dance, and like Jove said, Toxic was amazing.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 28, 2011)

The episode Britney/Brittany was very poorly written and probably my least favorite of the season. But Brittany (the character) has been funny and adorable through season 2 for me. And Toxic was a really good performance.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hf8X5VEp-1c&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cash (Jan 30, 2011)

Wonderful


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh wow, Thriller. Come to think of it, it's about time they cover that. They just better not fuck it up.

Also, congrats to Glee and the cast members who won the Golden Globes.


----------



## Fermata (Jan 31, 2011)

Their Thriller cover is actually going to be a mash-up with the Yeah Yeah Yeah's song, Head Will Roll....so there's a chance it could be messed up. The promo doesn't sound too bad though.

The song previews are also out on youtube now..

*Spoiler*: __ 



I like how everything sounds so far, except the Lady Antebellum song (Need You Now), which I've always hated so it's not like there's much they can do about that xD.


----------



## Jena (Jan 31, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Need You Now preformed by Lea Michele & Mark Salling = More Puckleberry?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 31, 2011)

They're specifically doing the Lady Antebellum version?  If so they're probably doing the pop version they made of that.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 31, 2011)

For some reason I can't stop following this show even though I find huge flaws in it... and  the singing isn't that great... but it's fun to watch.  Can't wait for new episodes.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 31, 2011)

It's fine to like something that isn't perfect.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 31, 2011)

That Thriller sounds dreadful. 


The music selection really needs to improve. Ryan Murphy calls himself a "music geek," but MD mod wonders whether he's the real deal or just another "Oh, I listen to _everything_."


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh, and this:




I swear they must write Will that creepy because of him.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 31, 2011)

I think Sue Sylvester was right about never trusting a man with curly hair.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh god that thriller was fun, but my god they definitely could have found a better arrangement XD

However I'm currently in love with Santana more than ever so yey<3


----------



## Cash (Jan 31, 2011)

Thats because Santana>  <3


----------



## Ninamori Espeon (Jan 31, 2011)

Ehh this show looks annoying. I dont even like musical movies like High School Musical, i think they're garbage and annoying how everyone blows them out of proportion with how great they actually are.


----------



## Cash (Jan 31, 2011)

Every time Artie raps I want to off myself. I dont even like his voice at all. Although, He did great work on Billionaire. I give him that


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 31, 2011)

OH MY GOD I JUST LISTENED TO BILLS3

I'm usually not this spastic about a song, but woah.  Loved that WAAAAY more than expected.


----------



## Cash (Jan 31, 2011)

BILLS3      ?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 31, 2011)

Bills bills bills by Destinys Child

by the warblers in glee


----------



## Cash (Jan 31, 2011)

WTF THIS IS AWESOME :WOW

gotta find an MP3 now.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 31, 2011)

Ninamori Espeon said:


> Ehh this show looks annoying. I dont even like musical movies like High School Musical, i think they're garbage and annoying how everyone blows them out of proportion with how great they actually are.


Season one is worth a watch. I see it as what High School Musical should have been.


----------



## Jena (Jan 31, 2011)

Ninamori Espeon said:


> Ehh this show looks annoying. I dont even like musical movies like High School Musical, i think they're garbage and annoying how everyone blows them out of proportion with how great they actually are.



I thought that too before watching the show.
You probably have your mind made up to dislike it, but I'd say give it a chance.

What I like about the show _isn't_ the music. It's just a nice bonus


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 31, 2011)

Fermata said:


> Their Thriller cover is actually going to be a mash-up with the Yeah Yeah Yeah's song, Head Will Roll....so there's a chance it could be messed up.



A mash-up? Yeah, that really opens the door for them to mess it up. I really hope they don't though, and I  know better than to judge things based off their promos.


Ninamori Espeon said:


> Ehh this show looks annoying. I dont even like musical movies like High School Musical, i think they're garbage and annoying how everyone blows them out of proportion with how great they actually are.



High School Musical is garbage. Glee actually manages to be good, even if it is flawed. So bad comparison. 

...

OH WAIT!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7LdshlJBgrw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cash (Feb 1, 2011)

Track List:

*01 Bills, Bills, Bills (Glee Cast Version)*
02 Need You Now (Glee Cast Version)
03 She’s Not There (Glee Cast Version)
04 Thriller – Heads Will Roll (Glee Cast Version)

Album Name: Glee Cast – Single Collections (Season 2 Episode 11) [iTunes Version]

Finally. My ipod is about to repeat


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 1, 2011)

According to Heather on one of their latest youtube videos the episode includes California Girls, but it may have only been to dance to...

Not that I'm excited for it or anything...


----------



## Cash (Feb 1, 2011)

The Katy Perry song? Its ok. 

They should let Blaine sing it 


I mean, no, um, hmmm, Blaine is awesome


----------



## Jena (Feb 1, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> A mash-up? Yeah, that really opens the door for them to mess it up. I really hope they don't though, and I  know better than to judge things based off their promos.
> 
> 
> High School Musical is garbage. Glee actually manages to be good, even if it is flawed. So bad comparison.
> ...


Their faces...so disturbing.
I know it's supposed to be caricatures, but GAHHHHHHHHH


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 2, 2011)

So I was in a rush to submit my math homework on time before 11:59:59pm

and i was listening to glee music

when I had one subject left, Don't Stop Believing started playing 

it was _magical_


----------



## Cash (Feb 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]wQV9asyL0xA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2011)

I heard Kurt had his first kiss with that douche footballer guy? Damn closet cases molesting his virgin lips


----------



## Jena (Feb 2, 2011)

^Well, _technically_ that wasn't his first kiss. He made out with Britney before, and they never say if he kissed any girls before that.

But that was his first kiss with another guy. And Karofsky is a dick.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 2, 2011)

Meh, not a big fan of the California Girls song, but I'll see.


Jena said:


> Their faces...so disturbing.
> I know it's supposed to be caricatures, but GAHHHHHHHHH



Disturbing, I know. But that's the point. 


NudeShroom said:


> So I was in a rush to submit my math homework on time before 11:59:59pm
> 
> and i was listening to glee music
> 
> ...





I've also listened to Glee before when doing homework though.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 2, 2011)

Mad just fails at criticism :-/


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 2, 2011)

Karofsky/Kurt otp 

I'm pissed the Super bowl episode is at 1030 pm  I can't even stay up to 9 anymore these days.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 2, 2011)

Love your Brittana gif 

and ugh it's at 10:30?  i have class at 8 am the next day, but it'll be worth it ><


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2011)

> Karofsky/Kurt otp



No, he's horrible


----------



## Sunako (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Gaiash (Feb 2, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> No, he's horrible


And not just to Kurt either. He's a douche regardless even if he started being nice to Kurt. Considering Kurt's douchey behaviour at the start of season 2 he shouldn't be paired with someone who would make him even worse.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 2, 2011)

Comments on Need You Now said:
			
		

> They sound so good together.And this morning I realized why Puck and Santana aren't a couple........
> 
> Because if they were they'd be Suck



I got a chuckle from this.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b04IP1xNNnA[/YOUTUBE]

I get the fire... but I'm not exactly sure why they wanted a BMX tournament in the background.  That sorta made it really lose the effect of being amazing.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2011)

> And not just to Kurt either. He's a douche regardless even if he started being nice to Kurt. Considering Kurt's douchey behaviour at the start of season 2 he shouldn't be paired with someone who would make him even worse.



Kurt needs someone who is blunt. Two selfish people together will be destructive and a horrible first relationship for Kurt. He deserves better.


----------



## Jena (Feb 2, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> And not just to Kurt either. He's a douche regardless even if he started being nice to Kurt. Considering Kurt's douchey behaviour at the start of season 2 he shouldn't be paired with someone who would make him even worse.



Yeah. To each his own, but....
I _hate_ Karofsky/Kurt because it's basically just giving Karofsky a pass to be jerk. "He's a repressed homosexual under a lot of stress, so that's why he was an asshole to Kurt. But it's ok, because he kissed him!"

Uh, no. He's still an asshole. Kurt deserves better.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 3, 2011)

Kurt deserves a real man.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 3, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Mad just fails at criticism :-/



Indeed they do, which is actually the majority of the reason why I found that vid amusing. Of all the things that could be criticized, they were pretty off the mark.


NudeShroom said:


> I got a chuckle from this.



I never even thought of that before. 


Jena said:


> Yeah. To each his own, but....
> I _hate_ Karofsky/Kurt because it's basically just giving Karofsky a pass to be jerk. "He's a repressed homosexual under a lot of stress, so that's why he was an asshole to Kurt. But it's ok, because he kissed him!"
> 
> Uh, no. He's still an asshole. Kurt deserves better.



Basically this. Karofsky is just horrible in general and that would be the worst excuse they could possibly use to try and redeem him.

Do not want.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 3, 2011)

Glee on fox uploaded the performances.... i want to watch them, but I know I shouldn't spoil myself more than the songs. >_>


----------



## Cash (Feb 3, 2011)

Oh no, I'd never spoil an entire performance. FIGHT IT!


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 3, 2011)

Has Finn stopped playing the victim yet.....? It's getting on my nerves. He's acting like she slept with Puck; while he kissed Rachel twice (once while he thought Quinn was having his baby) and in the auditorium and didn't get bitched at for it.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7WO2Lac4Tk&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 5, 2011)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Has Finn stopped playing the victim yet.....? It's getting on my nerves. He's acting like she slept with Puck; while he kissed Rachel twice (once while he thought Quinn was having his baby) and in the auditorium and didn't get bitched at for it.


 
The season ended with him still bitching. It's also annoying because he didn't put any blame on Puck, who started everything with Rachel, even if he did end it. That's not to say Rachel wasn't in the wrong. She was. But Finn's double standards and bitchy rantings are annoying.


Banhammer said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7WO2Lac4Tk&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



Oh wow. 

I see Brittany isn't that stupid after all.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_kWC4_aOdI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cash (Feb 5, 2011)

Banhammer stop tempting me


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 6, 2011)

End this game so we can get our Super Bowl Glee.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 6, 2011)

Are they going to show it early once the game ends or is it going to ultimately show at 10:30?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 6, 2011)

It starts at 10:30? Kay.


----------



## Cash (Feb 6, 2011)

Its pretty early yet its almost 4th quarter. It should be 10:30 on the dot.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 6, 2011)

Wait.

I thought Sue disapproved of fake breasts, ect.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 6, 2011)

probably by surgery


----------



## Cash (Feb 6, 2011)

Ep is epic already. Lots of Sue


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 6, 2011)

lol, this is amusing so far.


Stunna said:


> Wait.
> 
> I thought Sue disapproved of fake breasts, ect.



I think it was of getting the actual surgery.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 6, 2011)

i love puck & rachel singing that song together

but oh god 

WHAT IS THIS COMMERCIAL


----------



## Cash (Feb 6, 2011)

"the girl with the mohawk has a really nice voice"......_*goes after with guitar* 
_


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 6, 2011)

WAOH

Chord looks WAY better with his hair like that.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 6, 2011)

Artie gets showcased in the Chevy commercial.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 6, 2011)

"Charitys my cat, she totaled my SUV last weekend." 

Oh, Brittany.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 6, 2011)

That commercial was great.

"A pox on all of you."


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 6, 2011)

the Brittany mannequin


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 6, 2011)

Look at Will go and ruin Sue's fun.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 6, 2011)

lmao @ Sue attacking the students.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm liking this episode, the outrageous-ness is totally what I love about the show.


----------



## Cash (Feb 6, 2011)

Kills me every time Sue pushes a kid 

"I wish you could have seen her" _*Sue busts in wrecking shit*_


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 6, 2011)

That dramatic music made Sue's rage perfect. :rofl


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 6, 2011)

Lol, "suh-queen"


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9_HK2dlCPk&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cash (Feb 6, 2011)

should have dropped superbowl for 4 hours of Glee


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 6, 2011)

i would have watched 4 hours of sue rage


----------



## Stunna (Feb 6, 2011)

I wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 6, 2011)

A Zombie Double Rainbow


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 6, 2011)

Ugh, they're going to redeem the bully aren't they? 


Cash said:


> should have dropped superbowl for 4 hours of Glee





NudeShroom said:


> i would have watched 4 hours of sue rage



Best posts on this page.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 6, 2011)

oh god she drew a letter for Brittany


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 6, 2011)

WHAT THE HELL QUINN OUT OF NOWHERE  

"This is kind of hot"


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 6, 2011)

0/10 on the bitch fight between Finn and Sam.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 6, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Ugh, they're going to redeem the bully aren't they?



I hope so.

And lmao at Quinn and the others leaving again.

When will they learn.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 6, 2011)

Interesting arrangement of "She's Not There."


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 6, 2011)

I like how it's being done with them as Zombies


----------



## Stunna (Feb 6, 2011)

Random Hockey team.

EDIT:

Yeah, what's up with the zombie theme in this episode anyway? What's up with that, lol


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh god the Hockey team out of nowhere.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 6, 2011)

LOL the hockey team.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 6, 2011)

This episode is truly crazy, maybe the writers have got a clue.


----------



## Cash (Feb 6, 2011)

I know right 

loving this ep so far


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 6, 2011)

So the entire football team just stood there and let the hockey team throw slushies at them, without trying to fight back? 


Stunna said:


> I hope so.



I don't know. He's pretty awful and I don't think he should get any free passes.

KURT!!!


----------



## Cash (Feb 6, 2011)

OMG its Blaine 

Bills Bills Bills


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 6, 2011)

great song but they better have a good explanation for the random performance


----------



## Stunna (Feb 6, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> I don't know. He's pretty awful and I don't think he should get any free passes.
> 
> KURT!!!



The show is about acceptance and stuff, and I'm not saying it should be easy, but he deserves a redemption. It'd be win-win for everyone.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 6, 2011)

OH SNAP CHICKS


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 6, 2011)

Hhahaha, oh wow. This is trademark Glee. Perfect balance of outrageous, incredulous, and delicious.


----------



## Cash (Feb 6, 2011)

If you dont climb in that Cannon Brittany the whole team will be boom boom and no pow. and thats so 2000 and late 


OMG Sue


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 6, 2011)

woah dianna agron movie

she's gorgeous so that's part of a reason i'd go see it


----------



## Stunna (Feb 6, 2011)

Shoot, I just saw that.

Want.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 6, 2011)

AS THIS PLOT HAPPENS

"HIGH SCHOOL WRESTLING TEAM HAS A NEW STAR: A WOMAN"

MY GOD GLEE WHAT HAVE YOU DONE TO THE NEWS


----------



## Cash (Feb 6, 2011)

Whole movie should be her "say a little prayer" performance on repeat.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 6, 2011)

i think i've loved absolutely everything she's sang

especially papa don't preach

so that on repeat plz


----------



## Cash (Feb 6, 2011)

Number 79 is a beast


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 6, 2011)

HOLY SHIT TINA


----------



## Cash (Feb 6, 2011)

Tina <3          .


----------



## Cash (Feb 6, 2011)

WHOA THE ONE TIME I DONT HATE ARTIE'S VOICE


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh wow, I _really_ hate mashups but they made this one work.

Let Karovsky sing, dammit. 



Cash said:


> WHOA THE ONE TIME I DONT HATE ARTIE'S VOICE



Wait, what?


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 6, 2011)

artie usually does best at R&B while finn i think is better at rock imo

also they all suck at rap, so i hope they avoid that until they actually have someone who does it decently.

 BUT OMG THIS EPISODE IS SO GREAT, I ALMOST DON'T WANT IT TO END BUT I HAVE CLASS TOMORROW


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow, that  was actually good. And I was worried a mash-up would ruin it.


----------



## Cash (Feb 6, 2011)

Artie is lame. Hate his voice besides his rap on Billionaire. He just sounded corny on Empire State of Mind. 


I thought I was going to hate this performance. Turned out fantastic.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 6, 2011)

That was HOT.

My dad hated it though. Claimed it sounded nothing like Michael.

He missed the point


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 6, 2011)

oh hey kurts dad is there

wait is kurt there too?


----------



## Cash (Feb 6, 2011)

"someone bit me, one of those zombies bit me"  what


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 6, 2011)

haha i liked that

and oh yeah he is there

and oh shit are they gonna pull a "SLOW MOTION WIN?"


----------



## Stunna (Feb 6, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> oh hey kurts dad is there
> 
> wait is kurt there too?


Yeah.


Cash said:


> "someone bit me, one of those zombies bit me"  what



lmao, yeah.

Someone bit me through the helmet.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 6, 2011)

Cash said:


> Artie is lame. Hate his voice besides his rap on Billionaire. He just sounded corny on Empire State of Mind.



Oh, balderdash. He's the best male voice on the show, and the best actor.  


Lol, they're going all "Single Ladies" during a game again.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 6, 2011)

BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAINNNNNSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 6, 2011)

HOLY SHIT SUE LOST

NEW PLOT IDEA


----------



## Stunna (Feb 6, 2011)

I didn't expect Sue to lose.

I smell an EPIC comeback that will take Glee Club to the brink.

And they may not make it back D:


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 6, 2011)

in b4 i'm pregnant again


----------



## Just Blaze (Feb 6, 2011)

Yeah Dianna Agron <3


----------



## Cash (Feb 6, 2011)

lol at Brett Favre's cellphone and Sue's rage will be epic in upcoming eps. 



Jove said:


> Oh, balderdash. He's the best male voice on the show, and the best actor.
> 
> 
> Lol, they're going all "Single Ladies" during a game again.



nope.avi


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 6, 2011)

Excellent half-season opener. B+


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 6, 2011)

sassy finger waving and shaking that weave

and ugh they do fireworks

other than that it looks good for next episode in LESS THAN 48 HOURS, EVERYONE PREPARE


----------



## Stunna (Feb 6, 2011)

I agree.

4/5

Valentine's Episode is gonna be awesome.


----------



## Cash (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh wow a new ep still airs on regular schedule? awesome.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 6, 2011)

Spongehair Squarejaw. 




Cash said:


> nope.avi


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 6, 2011)

Really great episode. Excellent way to start the season back up. Feel sorry for Sue though. They're giving a lot of attention to Katy Perry. 


Jove said:


> Lol, they're going all "Single Ladies" during a game again.



That was the only thing that I found "funny" about the episode. The football players acted like had never done a performance in front of everyone before, and Single Ladies is much more laughable than Thriller.


----------



## Cash (Feb 6, 2011)

Jove said:


> Spongehair Squarejaw.



Need to upgrade. Like Artie's voice


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 6, 2011)

No, I just need to use my power. I'm powerful like Artie's voice.


----------



## Cash (Feb 7, 2011)

You dont seem as boring as his songs at least 


Remember that  asian chick Rachael had a duet with then ruined? Hope we see her again soon.


----------



## Jena (Feb 7, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> That was the only thing that I found "funny" about the episode. The football players acted like had never done a performance in front of everyone before, and Single Ladies is much more laughable than Thriller.


Yeah...good point!
Maybe the experience was so traumatic that they blocked it out?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 7, 2011)

Bloody hell.

The Onion AV Club guy gave it a C. I can see a B, maybe a B-... no way was that a C episode. I'm tired of him getting his grading backwards this season (Rocky Horror rated lower than Furt); I'm declaring him persona non grata.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1_7Ihk8XMU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 7, 2011)

I love that song.

if only heather had a powerful voice, i would have loved for some Brittana rocking out to it.


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 7, 2011)

I loved the episode from yesterday, definitely one of my favourites.


----------



## Silvermateus (Feb 8, 2011)

Can't Believe Quinn kissed Finn, you cant even make a proper Name for their couple, Quinn + Finn = Quinn... Finn? enough to make my head explode.. maybe they are named that for a reason!

Edit: Heres a question, do the events of this last episode mean that Glee Club will be cool?!?!


----------



## Stunna (Feb 8, 2011)

Karosky pretty much answered that question with a "no".

btw, there's a new episode tonight, right?


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 8, 2011)

yep, new episode in under 4 hours


----------



## Silvermateus (Feb 8, 2011)

im in england so more like.. 7ish for me

well Karosky did say that before he was inspired to go out and dance his ass off... so you never know


----------



## Cash (Feb 8, 2011)

Waiting for more Sue


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Feb 8, 2011)

I just checked into it, and the Super Bowl episode on Sunday got 26.8 million viewers, 12.45 million viewers was the previous record for this season , which was the season premier. That's more than twice as many people.

I wonder if any of those will continue to watch? Or if they were just too lazy to change the channel after the Super Bowl was over? 

Edit: Nevermind, I missed it, 13.51 was the previous record this season, which was the 2nd episode, but still, 26.8 million vs 13.51 million is a HUGE difference.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 8, 2011)

Airing the episode after the Super Bowl was a smart move.


----------



## Youth (Feb 8, 2011)

"When I Get You Along" sung by Blaine. The latest episode has to be epic. pek


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 8, 2011)

Only thing about the Warblers is that Blaine gets all of the solos. All of them...


----------



## Youth (Feb 8, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Only thing about the Warblers is that Blaine gets all of the solos. All of them...



I don't mind, I'm one of his fangirls.


----------



## Silvermateus (Feb 8, 2011)

Kurt is gonna get a chance to shine at Nationals, you can just tell thatll happen


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 8, 2011)

> Sue purchases a human cannon with the intention of shooting out airheaded cheerleader Brittany. But when Principal Figgins puts the kibosh on Sue's scheming, she throws two tantrums.
> 
> Says Lynch: "It was definitely Sue Sylvester on the warpath."
> 
> ...





Angry Sue, then depressed Sue. Glee to the rescue!


Youth said:


> I don't mind, I'm one of his fangirls.



I'm fine with Blaine, he adds a really nice atmosphere to the show and has some really good performances. It's just that he needs development as a character.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 8, 2011)

as long as he doesn't let Finn get weekly solos blain can stay as long as he wants.


----------



## Cash (Feb 8, 2011)

Meh, I dont think he is that big of a character for development. Its not that big of a deal. Its more about Kurt's situation and the Warblers being competition for Glee. Outside of that, he has nothing.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 8, 2011)

I'd actually like to see him have more development _because_ I like him as a character. But I guess they already have enough characters they're trying to develop as it is.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 8, 2011)

He's the nice James St James

Only not as good of a singer


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Feb 8, 2011)

Omg, Puck, hahaha.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 8, 2011)

Bitches talking bout my girl santana


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 8, 2011)

lol Puck, and Santanna kind of had that coming, but I still feel kind of sorry for her.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 8, 2011)

This is the sort of focused, conceptual episode Glee has succeeded at this season. 

I could watch that Chevy commercial over and over.


I feel the impending heartbreak for Kurt, though.


----------



## Cash (Feb 8, 2011)

This song, wtf is this Puck


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 8, 2011)

AWESOME!

Creepy PedoWill keeps popping up during this performance, though.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Feb 8, 2011)

Clearly Puck just wants what he can't have.

He's not used to rejection.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 8, 2011)

Puck will never fail at a performance


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 8, 2011)

Yay, only halfway through the season and they finally found something for Quinn.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 8, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Puck will never fail at a performance



Apparently the big girl thinks otherwise. 

So this is what's going to lead Sam to sing a Justin Beiber song.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 8, 2011)

They really like piling on the drama for Quinn.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Feb 8, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Apparently the big girl thinks otherwise.
> 
> So this is what's going to lead Sam to sing a Justin Beiber song.



Oh god, Justin Bieber?


----------



## Jena (Feb 8, 2011)

Gah! I missed the first 20 minutes. Would anyone mind filling me in real quick on what happened?


----------



## Cash (Feb 8, 2011)

Weird, I feel bad for Rachael


----------



## Cash (Feb 8, 2011)

Now thats what im talking about Artie. This song


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 8, 2011)

ARTIE DOING CLASSIC MJ!


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 8, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> Oh god, Justin Bieber?



Apparently next episode Sam will sing one of his songs, yes. But the RENT song will fix that.


----------



## Cash (Feb 8, 2011)

loled pretty hard at endangered white rhino


----------



## Mider T (Feb 8, 2011)

That ass whooping was a long time coming!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 8, 2011)

Kind of weird and distressing that the whole Artie-Tina-Mike thing has been so completely ignored and now cast aside.


LOL at Puck's face watching the cat fight.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 8, 2011)

Artie did a good job on that song. And lol at that fight, that was hilarious.

Incoming Fireworks song.


----------



## Cash (Feb 8, 2011)

Putting her hands on Santana like that. Wish I was there


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 8, 2011)

Man everything its just so superior to the first half of the season

Santana just got her ass kicked


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CuahZj0vcmY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cash (Feb 8, 2011)

Its impossible for Blaine to do bad. Awesome singer.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 8, 2011)

This won't end end well for Blaine...


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 8, 2011)

New Directions are supposed to compete with _this_? And we're supposed to believe they could win?


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Feb 8, 2011)

He got the guy fired?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 8, 2011)

Yes, inner monologue from Santana!


----------



## Cash (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh man, Blaine asking a second later is it too much, Dude gets fired for random performance, Kurt's comment all so lulzy


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 8, 2011)

"was that too much?"


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 8, 2011)

I love the way they're developing Santana.


Jove said:


> New Directions are supposed to compete with _this_? And we're supposed to believe they could win?



We were supposed to believe thay could win against VA in season 1.


----------



## Cash (Feb 8, 2011)

Warblers>>>

Also, Santana is awesome. Super hot in that costume too. Need that for an ava maybe


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 8, 2011)

Santana getting plot? I'm REALLY loving this.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 8, 2011)

Santana kinda has that perfect Grinch evil grin. It's uncanny.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Feb 8, 2011)

Finn is such a hypocritical a-hole.


----------



## Silvermateus (Feb 8, 2011)

Regards for the Spoilers <3


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 8, 2011)

Tina solo! 

This show is stuffed with songs, but it'd worked.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 8, 2011)

I didn't expect that guy to actually get fired. Ouch.


Scott Pilgrim said:


> Finn is such a hypocritical a-hole.



Wow this episode has some witty dialogue. And nice development for Kurt.

Ok... Tina...


----------



## Just Blaze (Feb 8, 2011)

Uhh wtf is that?


----------



## Cash (Feb 8, 2011)

Tina    .


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 8, 2011)

...tina...


----------



## Just Blaze (Feb 8, 2011)

How many break up scenes do they need?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 8, 2011)

next week rachel and mercedes singing at each other "take me" "take me babby" "but every night, who's in your bed?" "are you still my honey bear?" and "ANAL RETENTIVE!"


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 8, 2011)

Ban, don't remind me. I wanted Brittana.


----------



## Cash (Feb 8, 2011)

Its going to kill me when the competition is over and Blaine leaves


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 8, 2011)

Lo and behold, when I say I wanted development for Blaine, I got it. Santana too.

This was a really great and witty episode.


----------



## Cash (Feb 8, 2011)

Yea, episode was great. Looks like another great ep next week. Glee is on a roll right now.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 8, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Ban, don't remind me. I wanted Brittana.



Pfff... at best, they both get Artie. But nothing's breaking up dumbwheels.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 8, 2011)

Jove said:


> Pfff... at best, they both get Artie. But nothing's breaking up dumbwheels.


----------



## Cash (Feb 8, 2011)

WHAT, WHAT AM I READING RIGHT NOW?!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 8, 2011)

Falchuk's trolling. He learned from the master.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 8, 2011)

don't kill my dreams Jove ;_;


----------



## Cash (Feb 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]2efuyV55B8I[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]yDF0eCZmmP8[/YOUTUBE]


I honestly dont think my body could handle it.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 8, 2011)

Man, I think PYT is my favorite song by Artie now.  I also couldn't look away from the TV when it was on cause they did such a great job. 

Also Blaine is just so goddamn perfect. Though he is a stalker.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 8, 2011)

I hold firm faith in Brittana.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 8, 2011)

not even glee could help make gap look good


----------



## Cash (Feb 8, 2011)

PYT is excellent. Just rode around listening to that and the thriller mashup. Thats insanely epic on some good speakers. Also, Blaine's 2 songs were great. I agree, he is pretty much perfect. Next ep could have the Warblers making fart noises and Blaine could still make an epic song out of it.


----------



## Youth (Feb 9, 2011)

The latest episode was great. Finally, Rachel and Finn broke up and we've seen a different aspect of Blaine's personality. 



Cash said:


> PYT is excellent. Just rode around listening to that and the thriller mashup. Thats insanely epic on some good speakers. Also, Blaine's 2 songs were great. I agree, he is pretty much perfect. Next ep could have the Warblers making fart noises and Blaine could still make an epic song out of it.



And you're so right. I'd enjoy it. 

Do you guys get what's wrong with Tina? She's a bit overemotional, isn't she?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jygFlucOqSc[/YOUTUBE]


God I wanna jump Sam's bones bad...


----------



## Tsukiyo (Feb 9, 2011)

loved this episode of glee


----------



## Cash (Feb 9, 2011)

So, my friends have been riding me about being a gleeker lately. They tell my teacher about it, he whispers "^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" in my ear and proceeds to tell the hottest teacher on campus about it and now idk where this goes


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 9, 2011)

Wait, the _teacher_ called you that?


----------



## Cash (Feb 9, 2011)

Yea  He is awesome though. Just jokes around alot. I shoudlnt be picked on for loving Glee damn it


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 9, 2011)

Yes you should. Glee would


----------



## Cash (Feb 9, 2011)

I'll be waiting for the random Hockey team to slush me.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 9, 2011)

Cash said:


> I'll be waiting for the random Hockey team to slush me.


And on that note...
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svFd7GxkVvo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Feb 9, 2011)

Who _doesn't_ get called a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for watching Glee?

Great episode. Awesome song selections.

I find Rachel hotter than Quinn.

Sometimes.

Maybe.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 9, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Who _doesn't_ get called a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for watching Glee?


I've never been called a Freaky Alien Genotype for liking Glee. Then again I don't see that many people outside of my circle of friends and those I do see I'm not likely to be in a conversation where it would come up.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 9, 2011)

Cash said:


> Yea  He is awesome though. Just jokes around alot. I shoudlnt be picked on for loving Glee damn it



He must be pretty ballsy; I'd imagine he could get in serious trouble even if someone merely _heard_ that and was offended.


----------



## Cash (Feb 9, 2011)

Yea , he just says it around us aka the students that dont care 

[YOUTUBE]5CasgoSJmnI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 9, 2011)

I couldn't care less what someone thinks of me watching Glee. It's something I enjoy watching and having fun with. Fuck the haters. 


Banhammer said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jygFlucOqSc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> God I wanna jump Sam's bones bad...



Right now I want to jump him with a large stick in hand for singing that song. 


Stunna said:


> I find Rachel hotter than Quinn.
> 
> Sometimes.
> 
> Maybe.



At some points, but not when Rachel makes those really weird faces while she sings. She really did it a lot through Firework.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 9, 2011)

Santana/Naya is easily the hottest out of all of them. 

Though she is a bit skinny in the show.


----------



## Noda. B (Feb 9, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> I couldn't care less what someone thinks of me watching Glee. It's something I enjoy watching and having fun with. Fuck the haters.
> 
> 
> Right now I want to jump him with a large stick in hand for singing that song.
> ...



lmao that's what almost made my sister almost give up Glee. She's just like, "I can't take it anymore! I can't take another episode of Rachel's overly expressive face."


----------



## Cash (Feb 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 9, 2011)

Excuse me for a moment. 

edit: watching over some of the latest glee episode

the Santana Lauren fight is fucking hilarious a second time, though i think Naya sorta leaped when she was "thrown"


----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2011)

Santana was amazing this episode. "I'm from the wrong side of the tracks!" 
 Is that suppose to be like Jenny from the block? lol

And dat nurse outfit.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 10, 2011)

Who here would join New Directions if they went to that high school?

I would, but I can't sing.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 10, 2011)

I would but there aer too many of them in the footbal team. I'd probably get picked on


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## Stunna (Feb 10, 2011)

Look, we all knew this was coming since way back in "Auditions" when Artie referenced Sam's "Bieber cut".


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 10, 2011)

God damn it, he makes me feel like a twilight fan girl.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 10, 2011)

Is he wearing this hoodie?


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 10, 2011)

it's the one bieber wore in the baby video


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 10, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> it's the one bieber wore in the baby video


Really? Looks more like a Threadless hoodie I own and frequently wear.


----------



## Jena (Feb 10, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Who here would join New Directions if they went to that high school?
> 
> I would, but I can't sing.



I can't sing worth shit, so probably not.

But I could be their official fangirl.


----------



## Cash (Feb 10, 2011)

Bieber songs. Im not one of the people that him for being a little girl. I actually dont like his music


----------



## Stunna (Feb 10, 2011)

I don't have anything against Bieber.

I may even see his movie, I heard it was actually pretty good.


----------



## Jena (Feb 10, 2011)

I can't hate Bieber because I was into equally vapid pretty boys when I was a kid. I'm not a hypocrite.
Aaron Carter, anyone?


----------



## Cash (Feb 10, 2011)

Aaron Carter was worse. He tried to rap


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 10, 2011)

Is it just me or is Glee turning in to a promotional ad for music companies and isn't an actual show anymore?


----------



## Jena (Feb 10, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Is it just me or is Glee turning in to a promotional ad for music companies and isn't an actual show anymore?



I wouldn't go that far, but I have noticed a certain, erm, dip in content in favor of music.

In the first season, there were maybe four or five songs in an episode (if even...some only had like two) and it felt like there was a lot more "going on". This season, there has definitely been an increase in the number of songs per episode. [To me] it also doesn't feel as intense. During season 1 there was a definitive path the show was headed. Now it feels like it's just kind of flopping around until they get to regionals. Most major conflicts that come up get resolved in an episode or two, whereas in the first season there were several running conflicts (such as Will and his wife and Quinn's pregnancy).

I still like season 2, don't get me wrong. But I'm not in love with it.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 11, 2011)

I liked the superbowl episode because it took four good songs and gave different groups of people focus, however most of this season has been packing irrelevent songs in and giving much attention to stuff we didn't really care about, so I'm going to agree, but hopefully they improve.  

I have nothing against beaver kid, but I will want to punch sam for singing that overplayed song


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 11, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Is it just me or is Glee turning in to a promotional ad for music companies and isn't an actual show anymore?


I do see what you mean. This is the problem with it lasting this long and being popular. Singers and music companies want to use that success to their advantage and the staff behind Glee become flattered by this and give in to these requests.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 11, 2011)

Cash said:


> Aaron Carter was worse. He tried to rap



I dislike Justin Beiber's music. It's annoying as hell and overplayed tp death, and in no way should his video be the most watched on YouTube (even though YouTubeviews don't really count for anything). But Aaron Carter was worse for this reason in particular. Ugh.


Ennoea said:


> Is it just me or is Glee turning in to a promotional ad for music companies and isn't an actual show anymore?



To an extent. It's become one of Glee's flaws. But they do still have something of a storyline to it, just not as focused or dramatic as in season 1. But yes, too many songs, not enough plot. Thankfully the last two episodes have been better than the majority of the first part of season 2.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 11, 2011)

Am I the only one who just finds Justin Bieber bland? He's not as amazing or terrible as everyone makes him out to be. In fact other than Baby (which I only remember through parody) I can't remember a single one of his songs, they're all forgettable.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 11, 2011)

FUCK BIEBER PEOPLE

THEY'RE SINGING REEEENT


----------



## Stunna (Feb 11, 2011)

I've never even heard "Baby"


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 11, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I've never even heard "Baby"


I only heard it once but have heard two decent parodies of it so I always just remember them.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvSoGW1U20s[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvmIzxO0-n4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 11, 2011)

songs for next ep are uploaded

listening to take me or leave me and praying i don't die of epic

edit:  @ Artie doing the ludacris rap in Baby.  

It's not as bad with Sam.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 12, 2011)

I love Santana Lopez/Naya Rivera Glee so much.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 13, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Am I the only one who just finds Justin Bieber bland? He's not as amazing or terrible as everyone makes him out to be. In fact other than Baby (which I only remember through parody) I can't remember a single one of his songs, they're all forgettable.



I can also recall Never Say Never, but only because I saw the remake of The Karate Kid. But yes, his music is extremely bland and forgettable.


Banhammer said:


> FUCK BIEBER PEOPLE
> 
> THEY'RE SINGING REEEENT



We know Ban, and it will undo the terrible, provided they do RENT justice that is. 


NudeShroom said:


> edit:  @ Artie doing the ludacris rap in Baby.



That's... going to make things even more akward. I like Artie's voice, but he needs to say away from rap, along with the rest of the cast.


Fermata said:


> Ok, listened to Take Me or Leave Me- loved how it sounded vocally and the little change in arrangement, but I don't know how I feel about them switching the parts all around. I also don't really like how they seem to have completely disregarded the meaning of the song....kind of like how it was awkward for Rachel and her mother to be singing Poker Face to each other. I'm sure it'll be a good performance though..



I still refuse to listen to the songs before I watch the episodes, but I figured they'd change the song around some. I do hope it plays out well, because comparing it to the Poker Face performance doesn't give me hope. That was just too weird.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 13, 2011)

Bieber actually has talent, but music industry ruins shit.


----------



## Friday (Feb 13, 2011)

I think the only reason I keep watching this show is because of Kurt's new school, hope that the bully will come out of the closet, and Brittany's dumb ass.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 14, 2011)

Well, too bad Glee didn't manage to win at the Grammy Awards, but no problem. Just being nominated is an award in itself (that, and I don't really care about awards anyway).


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jmUfpbFe9s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSLAAJRY2jg[/YOUTUBE]


mad tv sucks as always but Lynch is magnificent as ever


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 14, 2011)

lol 2 seconds in that's definitely not Mad, that's SNL


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 14, 2011)

Maybe now Glee will do Arcade Fire.

I wanna see Sam perform Une Ann?e Sans Lumi?re.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 14, 2011)

Okay that SNL skit was decent 

I like how they sorta played on Burt & Kurt


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 15, 2011)

One more day and I can shake the sig


----------



## Cash (Feb 15, 2011)

BABY BABY BABY OOOOOOHHHHHHH


----------



## Jena (Feb 15, 2011)

Anthem=bottom of an ant's pants.


----------



## Cash (Feb 15, 2011)

The power of the Biebs


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 15, 2011)

"Sue-icide."
"More grease in your hair than the man behind the wikileaks."
"I have to get that girl on the Cherios."


Sam is an idiot, but the song wasn't so bad. But all the Beiber praise is annoying.


----------



## Cash (Feb 15, 2011)

Cant say I didnt see it coming though. I didnt think Glee would trash him like most shows do.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 15, 2011)

oh sue.

I like so far but a diva off is such bad use for this song


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 15, 2011)

I think the praise is fine, theyre treating it objectively like the religion episode


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 15, 2011)

Oh

Wow.


----------



## Cash (Feb 15, 2011)

The leg warmers thing is actually pretty cute


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 15, 2011)

I never realized this was a beaver song


----------



## Cash (Feb 15, 2011)

Santana looks hotter than ever right now.


----------



## Just Blaze (Feb 15, 2011)

Episodes where Dianna Agron is without her cheerleader outfit is infinitely better,


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 15, 2011)

I only thought they were doing 1 Beiber song. 

Their hair was pretty funny though. Oh Santana, you she-devil.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 15, 2011)

Lol, they're really going through with this, even though it shows how much more powerful Amber's voice is?


----------



## Cash (Feb 15, 2011)

Mercedes clearly won that


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 15, 2011)

Jove said:


> Lol, they're really going through with this, even though it shows how much more powerful Amber's voice is?





Yes, yes they did. They both did pretty good on it though.

And really Finn, how low will you sink?


----------



## Jena (Feb 15, 2011)

Finn....
I hope Quinn doesn't dump Bieber Sam for him.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 15, 2011)

I am suddenly very attracted to lea michele


----------



## Cash (Feb 15, 2011)

This is clearly the best performance of the season.


----------



## Jena (Feb 15, 2011)

OMG PUCK IN HIS UNDERWEAR pek


----------



## Just Blaze (Feb 15, 2011)

Disturbing....

Boring scene, it's pretty obvious they will break up.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 15, 2011)

Naya's bringing it this episode.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 15, 2011)

That was a... unique and entertaining performance. So, will Santana's seduction work?


----------



## Jena (Feb 15, 2011)

Ooh, I like this song.
Even though old MCR was better


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 15, 2011)

How in the hell would Sue choose this?


----------



## Cash (Feb 15, 2011)

Fuck yes, MCR. Glee has exposed my closet fandom. 

fuck


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 15, 2011)

MD mod will suppress his music geek elitism for my Gleeks. 

I'm starting to come around on the feeling that they are being _too_ current with their song choices.


----------



## Just Blaze (Feb 15, 2011)

Original songs?


----------



## Jena (Feb 15, 2011)

Jove said:


> I'm starting to come around on the feeling that they are being _too_ current with their song choices.


Well, last season they were being criticized for doing the exact opposite...

And Finn, what the hell. Stop whiplashing.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 15, 2011)

I can only see this show tomorrow but I hear they're using rent for a diva-off




Glee just went down twelve notches in my consideration
No
Make five hundred twenty five thousand


----------



## Cash (Feb 15, 2011)

wow, next ep preview. WTF.


----------



## Just Blaze (Feb 15, 2011)

Next week looks epic!


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 15, 2011)

Good number at the end, didn't see Sue becoming Oral Intensity's coach though. I actually agree with Rachel for once though. An original song, or at least a stronger song, is a good idea. Not really feeling the Sam/Quinn/Santana drama so much for some reason though.

Next episode looks fun as hell.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 15, 2011)

Jena said:


> Well, last season they were being criticized for doing the exact opposite...



Maybe so, but the song selection this year has been woeful. At the very least, choosing showtunes and old pop at least felt organic and charming.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 15, 2011)

best performance was by far take me or leave me

however santana plotline wins this episode

followed closely by rachel/brittany

i like the silly puck/weiss thing, but depressed sue is kinda weird.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 15, 2011)

I do agree with Jove. Part of what I liked about season 1 was their large diversity in song selection. There isn't nearly as much this season.


Banhammer said:


> I can only see this show tomorrow but I hear they're using rent for a diva-off
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, that was their reasoning for using RENT. 

Their singing of it was good, but it laced the emotion the song should have. Of course, I was expecting this though.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 15, 2011)

I wonder when Sam will finally receive a personality.


----------



## Jena (Feb 15, 2011)

Jove said:


> Maybe so, but the song selection this year has been woeful. At the very least, choosing showtunes and old pop at least felt organic and charming.



Naja, I do agree with you. I just think that might be why they're doing newer songs now, to "compensate" or something....

I liked it better when they did mashups and put their own spin on older songs. 
And when there was drama beyond "he slept with her, and she slept with him, and he's still in love with her".


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 15, 2011)

Jove said:


> I wonder when Sam will finally receive a personality.



I think this is part of the reason why I'm not feeling the whole drama between him and Quinn, though Santana's comments are hilarious.

Anyway, overall it was an average episode for me. Could've done without the second Beiber song and used that time for some more plot or something though.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 15, 2011)

I think my favorite song from Glee is probably the mash up of Confessions/It's My Life.

There has not been a single time where i did not get down to that song whenever it hit on pandora


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 15, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> I think my favorite song from Glee is probably the mash up of Confessions/It's My Life.
> 
> There has not been a single time where i did not get down to that song whenever it hit on pandora



That really was a great mash up. 

Those kids should take more vitamin D.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 15, 2011)

High
Larious


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 15, 2011)

lolwut **


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 15, 2011)

Take me or leave me is beating bieber


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 15, 2011)

Next week should be good for my baby.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 15, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Take me or leave me is beating bieber



i really don't think you'll be disappointed with lea or amber's rendition of it, i think lea was even trying to act like she was into amber while she sang 

however it was severely misplaced in the show imo.



Son Goku of Earth said:


> Next week should be good for my baby.



what if your baby starts making out with Brittany/Heather more in the near future?  an inconvenience or you find it hot?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm the jealous type (ask my GF), lol.

Don't like her making out with anyone so inconvenience for me.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 15, 2011)

Damn.  I was hoping we could form a Brittana alliance in which we battle the writers of Glee for some girl on girl action.

However we can agree that Naya is beyond hot.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 15, 2011)

Beyond beyond. 

My dream girl. pek


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Feb 15, 2011)

My Bich is backkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk...............SUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bellville (Feb 16, 2011)

Waiting for Sam to open his mouth and swallow Finn whole, like a python.


----------



## Silvermateus (Feb 16, 2011)

first time while watching Glee that i had to turn the sound off during the Bieber songs, out of all the music in the world, they chose Bieber, the one artist in the world i truly despise lol


----------



## Adagio (Feb 16, 2011)

In this latest episode I was both horrified and pleasantly surprised with how Sue was doing. Thank god she didn't become some groupie to the Glee club.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 16, 2011)

All my life I wanted to see Glee perform rent


And then they botch it 

So missplace. So devoided of ... love.
And then ends with them as friends instead of hurt


Oh chucks. I can't be mad at Leah Michele performing Idina Menzel. Ever.


----------



## Cash (Feb 16, 2011)

I see you couldnt let go the power of the Biebs. You one man band.


----------



## Sunako (Feb 16, 2011)

Sue's back!


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 16, 2011)

Despite really enjoying Glee I've fallen behind. So I watched two episodes before the most recent.  I learned Sue does a beautiful temper tantrum, I would like to see a zombie double rainbow, Thriller was great, Puck has good taste, and Santana vs. Lauren was hilarious.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2011)

Still waiting for the resident weaboo to join the club.

And the wigger/oreo.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 16, 2011)

I haven't really watch since the first half of season two ended. I kinda want to have a large amount of episodes to watch when I get back into the series.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 17, 2011)

I think Bieber is cute in the way I think that choir boys are adorable un until a certain age.  I'm so glad Puck didn't keep with the hair the best of the episode. As for Sam, didn't think he would drop Quinn just like that either. I wonder if Puck will ever show interest in her again considering how he wanted her last season.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Feb 18, 2011)

This last episode seemed really random with the song choices.

Thought I do like how Santana has been having better luck than Sue at splintering the glee club.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1rA9RwKVMg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Feb 18, 2011)

One of the few things I liked about the episode. Rent! :WOW
A great song for them to show their personalities. Sam's, not so much.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 18, 2011)

I seriously need some gifs of Lea's face during that performance.  I have to admit, it was kinda hot how she was staring amber down.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Feb 18, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> I seriously need some gifs of Lea's face during that performance.  I have to admit, it was kinda hot how she was staring amber down.


Blackberry/Merchel for OTP! :WOW


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 18, 2011)

blackberry


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 18, 2011)

What the hell? I'm seeing a lot of dissatisfaction with this episode online?

I swear to God, I'm pretty much baffled by everyone but Project Rungay's critiques every week.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm not too picky, I've enjoyed every episode since the mid-season premier. But I must admit, I've enjoyed this one the least.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Feb 19, 2011)

I enjoyed the last two episodes.


----------



## Cash (Feb 19, 2011)

People are probably crying because the popular thing to do at the moment is hate Bieber. Bunch of faget sheep.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 19, 2011)

Bieber isn't what made this my least favorite episode; it was the songs.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 19, 2011)

Cash said:


> People are probably crying because the popular thing to do at the moment is hate Bieber. Bunch of faget sheep.


You'd think considering how this is Bieber the scene where his song(s?) was played would be forgotten very quickly. I mean seriously if he wasn't so popular would anyone here really remember anything about the guy?

Meh, maybe I just don't watch/listen to as much music based programming as the rest of you.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## Gaiash (Feb 19, 2011)

I honestly don't hate the guy. As I said maybe I don't watch/listen to as much music centered programming as the rest of you but I am rarely ever exposed to Justin Bieber and when I am it is even rarer that I actually hear one of his songs and rarer still is it anything other than Baby.

So yeah I don't really have a reason to hate a bland and forgettable pop singer I rarely even hear. Especially since people get bored of talking about these things. You almost never see anyone talk about Twilight any more, and once the Breaking Dawn movies are on DVD there will be nothing about that series left to talk about anyway. Also does anyone remember when people were having these same debates about the Jonas Brothers? Does anyone talk about them any more?


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 19, 2011)

Shooters gonna shoot. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zb64y6Nvs0&feature=topvideos[/YOUTUBE]

More seriously though, I don't like Beiber's music, but I don't hate the kid either. And Glee has been know to take bad songs and make them good before. The episode itself was good, mainly thanks to RENT and Sue becoming VA's coach, but the previous ones were better though. 

Besides, this episode didn't have Kurt.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 19, 2011)

That was gangster


----------



## Bellville (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't hate Bieber either. And I have a 12 year old sister who is a complete fangirl for him.

Unless he's notorious for being an asshole, I don't understand why so many people hate his guts. It's not just the music that people seem to dislike, it's _him_. I actually give props to the guy for being able to deal with all the stupidity and hatred towards him and not having some incredible self-esteem issues, considering he's only what 16, 17? I can't even really laugh at all of his hair jokes, considering that look had been popular among teenage boys _years_ before the guy even got popular. The bandwagoning is just so stupid IMO.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 19, 2011)

And totally out of proportion. What's different about this kid than any other teen idol that's come before him? The expansiveness of internet fandom and social networking?  Christ, he's less manufactured than pop stars in Korea. Isn't that right Nudey?


Regardless of that, they used his music in a cute way and managed to finally make Sam interesting.


----------



## Bellville (Feb 19, 2011)

Considering this has come up a lot in the past few episodes: am I the only one who doesn't care for the portrayal of cheating in this show?

Sam clearly thought he was in a monogamous relationship with Quinn, yet she's running around "testing the waters" with both him and Finn all the while spouting off how she doesn't want to hurt Sam. And Finn just looks like a giant douche considering how hurt he was be being cheated on TWICE, yet he's the one pushing most for Quinn to cheat now.

Am I supposed to feel any sympathy for Quinn here? For Finn?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 19, 2011)

Finn will probably get his comeuppance next episode.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 19, 2011)

Finn's probably the biggest jerk in the whole show right now. I have no clue where this came from. He's supposed to be the dumb, moral center of the group.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 19, 2011)

I guess being heartbroken twice will do that to you.


----------



## Just Blaze (Feb 19, 2011)

Jove said:


> Finn's probably the biggest jerk in the whole show right now. I have no clue where this came from. He's supposed to be the dumb, moral center of the group.



Finn needs some character flaw.  He's damn boring most of the time.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 19, 2011)

I read your title as "come on me bro"


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 19, 2011)

Just Blaze said:


> Finn needs some character flaw.  He's damn boring most of the time.



That's what we said about Will, and look at the disaster he's become. 

Actually, I guess it works, if you believe in the Will-Finn parallel.


Or _maybe_, one of them doesn't exist and is imagined by the real one.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 19, 2011)

Bellville said:


> Considering this has come up a lot in the past few episodes: am I the only one who doesn't care for the portrayal of cheating in this show?
> 
> Sam clearly thought he was in a monogamous relationship with Quinn, yet she's running around "testing the waters" with both him and Finn all the while spouting off how she doesn't want to hurt Sam. And Finn just looks like a giant douche considering how hurt he was be being cheated on TWICE, yet he's the one pushing most for Quinn to cheat now.
> 
> Am I supposed to feel any sympathy for Quinn here? For Finn?


This is why I'm hesitant to catch up on season two. Season one was interesting when it came to cheating since for the most part it was all centered around Quinn and Puck's affair in the first place and led to character development. Now from what I've heard all that character development has been thrown out the window and now even more people are cheating including Quinn who was supposed to have been effected the most by the original affair subplot.

Did someone in the writing staff say "You know what people loved about season one? The affair subplot. Lets do it again!"?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 19, 2011)

Did the subplot thing about Terri being attracted to Finn ever go anywhere?


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 19, 2011)

Jove said:


> That's what we said about Will, and look at the disaster he's become.
> 
> Actually, I guess it works, if you believe in the Will-Finn parallel.
> 
> ...


Oh man have I lost interest in Will's story. It was so interesting in season one but now there seem to be no signs of him making progress after the way his divorce to Terri and break up with Emma messed him up.

And while I'm on the subject what the hell is with Emma and Carl? Their entire relationship is off screen (much more than Emma and Ken) and during this time she's gotten married so soon after being dumped at her own wedding. Are they trying to mess her up as much as Will? Is that how they plan on getting them together? By having them both be an emotional wreck together? Because that is what it looks like.


----------



## Orxon (Feb 20, 2011)

Damn, how many times are they gonna make fun off a guy's lips in one episode?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 20, 2011)

I did notice that Emma was showing signs that her old Germophobe behavior had reappeared. They never explicitly mentioned it, but they definitely made sure to frame it so you noticed.

I mean, that's clearly a sign that something is going on in that marriage.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 20, 2011)

i totally forgot they were married already.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 20, 2011)

Emma and Karl could have been handled a lot better than it was. the marriage felt rushed and Will's antics over their relationship got annoying really fast. As for Finn, he is just as annoying as Rachel now because he is a massive hyporcite, and I don't accept what "him hurting" as an excuse for inflicting that pain on someone else.

I can forgive Santana though, just because I like her. 
/bias


Stunna said:


> Did the subplot thing about Terri being attracted to Finn ever go anywhere?



Nope. Not yet anyway.


----------



## Bellville (Feb 20, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> I can forgive Santana though, just because I like her.
> /bias


Santana doesn't expect to be liked or respected for what she does. Somehow jerk characters can be so much easier to stand than any of the nice guys.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 20, 2011)

that and her character hasn't been flinged around and had her original purpose ditched

she's pretty much the only one who has carried over as a meddler from season one


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 20, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> i totally forgot they were married already.


Understandable. It was just mentioned with no real build up. She pretty much said "by the way I'm married now".

I don't understand why she would be married by now either. Less than a year ago she was in a relationship that she hadn't been in for very long that rushed into marrage and she got dumped at the wedding. Why would she do the same thing again?


----------



## Jena (Feb 21, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> i totally forgot they were married already.



I did too. I had to think about it for like ten minutes before I remembered that Emma did acknowledge it via offhand comment. 

All the romance this season is...blech. I don't know what it is. None of the couples interest me (er, I guess Kurt/Blaine is alright). Last season, I was really anxious to see how all the romance would play out. Now, I don't really care. It is what it is. Maybe because everyone is being an insipid twat....

Oh, wait scratch that. Tina and Mike have been alright, as have Artie and Britney. But I was always a fan of Tina and Artie together, so I guess I just haven't been paying much mind to what they're doing with their new squeezes now.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 21, 2011)

Jena said:


> Oh, wait scratch that. Tina and Mike have been alright, as have Artie and Britney. But I was always a fan of Tina and Artie together, so I guess I just haven't been paying much mind to what they're doing with their new squeezes now.


I find the new pairings with these two very boring. Artie and Tina had an interesting relationship but the two pairings that replaced them were forced on us and don't give us any reason to want them to work out.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## Stunna (Feb 22, 2011)

Best stair pushing yet.


----------



## Jena (Feb 22, 2011)

lol @ Blaine's "dancing"


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh boy, Parent Councils must be going ballistic right now.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 22, 2011)

I can't believe there's not _one_ person who was against this underage drinking party.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 22, 2011)

*Whoa*

Blaine and Rachel's kiss lasted pretty... long...


----------



## Just Blaze (Feb 22, 2011)

They're suppose to be drunk, how the fuck can they still sing properly?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 22, 2011)

The Human League! 

And even better, Kurt dressed like Kraftwerk on the cover of The Man Machine.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 22, 2011)

lol @ Blaine waking up in Kurt's bed.

This club needs a stick-up-the-butt voice of reason. Bad


----------



## Just Blaze (Feb 22, 2011)

Will is pretty cool teacher for letting them sing this song


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 22, 2011)

Ohgod this is awesome


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 22, 2011)

35 episodes in, and that was the strangest throw to commercial yet.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 22, 2011)

This is a funny episode.

Blaine/Rachel 

Also, did anyone else see that Virgin Mobile commercial? Hilarious.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 22, 2011)

I wish a girl liked me that much


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 22, 2011)

Honestly, how do they find ways to make Will sound creepier in song every week? I thought singing Sway at the Hummel wedding was the ceiling, but they keep breaching the heavens with this guy.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm curious as to where they're going with this Blaine thing.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 22, 2011)

PLEASE, NO KE$HA!!!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 22, 2011)

OH FUCKING CREEPY CREEPER FACE!


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Feb 22, 2011)

Lol, Will giving everyone A+


----------



## Jena (Feb 22, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> This is a funny episode.
> 
> Blaine/Rachel
> 
> Also, did anyone else see that Virgin Mobile commercial? Hilarious.



The creepy stalker one?


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 22, 2011)

"...and from what I gather, something went down in the tent."



Nic comeback from Kurt though. And lol at Shue.


Jena said:


> The creepy stalker one?



Yeah.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 22, 2011)

Lol burt can do no wrong.


----------



## Cash (Feb 22, 2011)

forgot about the ep


----------



## Jena (Feb 22, 2011)

Ke-dollar sign-ha.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 22, 2011)

Man, if only the real Ke$ha looked like that.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 22, 2011)

"everybody drink responsibly."

A-HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Feb 22, 2011)

Jove said:


> Man, if only the real Ke$ha looked like that.



I know right?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 22, 2011)

OH MY GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWD.

OOOOOOOOOOH MYYYYYYYYYYYY GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWD.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 22, 2011)

JESUS CHRIST.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Feb 22, 2011)

HAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA LOL WILL


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 22, 2011)

Wowwwww Sue, that was cold-blooded...

Yet so funny. And Shue becomes more and more creepy.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 22, 2011)

QUE GWENYTH PALTROW RETURN


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 22, 2011)

Nice to see Will tone it down for the drunk dial.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 22, 2011)

LOL at Artie excitedly passing out the coupons.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 22, 2011)

Ehh... I don't like Will's suggestion.

He shouldn't have to compromise to make these kids obey the law.


----------



## illmatic (Feb 22, 2011)

Sue...

Cold Blooded.


----------



## Jena (Feb 22, 2011)

Yeahhhh, I'm pretty sure if my favorite teacher caught me drinking, he'd still tear me a new one.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Feb 22, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Ehh... I don't like Will's suggestion.
> 
> He shouldn't have to compromise to make these kids obey the law.



Will should've just been like... "It's illegal for you guys to drink." Fucking kids.


----------



## Jena (Feb 22, 2011)

Did anyone else get sick from watching them drink that much?
Seriously, they got outrageously drunk and then drank some more to cover up the hangover.
I'm pretty sure that throwing up in public would be the least of their problems IRL.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 22, 2011)

Seriously though, I don't think public humiliation is a good enough repercussion for the kids' behavior. AND they're given a compromise?

Talk about your


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 22, 2011)

lol Rachel. Well, at least it didn't end badly for anyone. 

Ok episode. Nice to see Gwenyth coming back.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 22, 2011)

I'd give the episode a 2.99/5. B-

I'm sorry, the ending just sort of bothers me.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm always a bit dissatisfied when an episode doesn't end with a song.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 22, 2011)

This is bullcrap.

I always miss the episode when it first debuts, and so I can't partake in the conversations in here. I catch it, and you guys all scatter


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 22, 2011)

lol sorry.  i'm tired and hate that i have school in the morning. 

plus i'm hoping that someone happens to post a gif of santana doing shots off brittany


----------



## Cash (Feb 22, 2011)

What?!?!?!?!?!!?!!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!!??!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Stunna (Feb 22, 2011)

Brittany was hot in this episode


----------



## Cash (Feb 22, 2011)

Im making this gif and it will be the greatest gif ever


----------



## Stunna (Feb 22, 2011)

I call sigging it


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 22, 2011)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

Oh well.  I'll just watch it over and over.


----------



## Cash (Feb 22, 2011)

If it even works out like that. I just wanted to make a big gif we could all enjoy together


----------



## Cash (Feb 22, 2011)

Brittana fans, We win tonight. WE WIN 



*Spoiler*: __ 









Would have been very unmanly to not take a pic or 2


----------



## Stunna (Feb 22, 2011)

REPPED           .


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Feb 23, 2011)

Cash, you are amazing.


----------



## Kno7 (Feb 23, 2011)

Damn, Brittany in this episode...


----------



## Cash (Feb 23, 2011)

Last one <3


and  at Rachel "IT TASTES LIKE PEE"

Oh wow, They doing one of my fave songs. Bringing T-pain back


----------



## Bellville (Feb 23, 2011)

This episode was highly entertaining. And I want a gif of Tina and Mercedes as happy drunks. Rachel was very enjoyable for once.


----------



## Jena (Feb 23, 2011)

While brushing my teeth, I had a mini epiphany. 

A principal reason why I disliked Will's reaction is because it's something that a laid-back teacher who doesn't really care (or, more like someone who doesn't know their students very well) would do. Glee has established that Will is very close to his Glee kids, and acts as sort of a parental figure toward them. It seems really out of character for him to just be (relatively) gun-ho about the whole underage drinking thing. Think about how hard he came down on them in season 1 for doing an inappropriate song at the assembly, or for the Glist. And then now he's just like, "okai, no drinking until regionals. But you're probably going to slip, so just give me a call if you do." 

It's better than nothing, (and telling them that they can call him if they need help is nice) but it doesn't feel like how Mr. Schue would react. I don't know, maybe that's just my understanding of his character...


----------



## Cash (Feb 23, 2011)

OH YEA SPLIT YEA



Damn she was hot this episode



Bellville said:


> This episode was highly entertaining. And I want a gif of Tina and Mercedes as happy drunks. Rachel was very enjoyable for once.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 23, 2011)

Jena said:


> While brushing my teeth, I had a mini epiphany.
> 
> A principal reason why I disliked Will's reaction is because it's something that a laid-back teacher who doesn't really care (or, more like someone who doesn't know their students very well) would do. Glee has established that Will is very close to his Glee kids, and acts as sort of a parental figure toward them. It seems really out of character for him to just be (relatively) gun-ho about the whole underage drinking thing. Think about how hard he came down on them in season 1 for doing an inappropriate song at the assembly, or for the Glist. And then now he's just like, "okai, no drinking until regionals. But you're probably going to slip, so just give me a call if you do."
> 
> It's better than nothing, (and telling them that they can call him if they need help is nice) but it doesn't feel like how Mr. Schue would react. I don't know, maybe that's just my understanding of his character...


Exactly.

Plus, it's like he's condoning illegal activities just because he did it as a kid.


----------



## Bellville (Feb 23, 2011)

Yeah, Will was a bit _too_ condoning of the underage drinking thing. Was waiting for him to have a good comeback to the constant wails of "you're a hypocrite". Need to watch the episode over again, because it sounded like they were whining that he drank _at all _despite it being legal for him. Like he had no right to tell them anything just for that.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 23, 2011)

We all know Mr. Schue just wants to take advantage of drunk kids in the safety of his car.


----------



## Bellville (Feb 23, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> We all know Mr. Schue just wants to take advantage of drunk kids in the safety of his car.



Sue was _so_ onto him. Fetishist... lol


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 23, 2011)

So terrible of an episode. And yet so fun


----------



## Sunako (Feb 23, 2011)

Damn , gurl


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 23, 2011)

So considering next episode seems to involved sex education and Falchuk said this is when Brittana will happen, considering how awesomely wacky the show has been lately I think it will involve Holly telling Brittany how sex works, and then she gets scared of being with Artie and begs for Santana to take her back.

Something silly like that. xD


----------



## Bellville (Feb 23, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> So considering next episode seems to involved sex education and Falchuk said this is when Brittana will happen, considering how awesomely wacky the show has been lately I think it will involve Holly telling Brittany how sex works, and then she gets scared of being with Artie and begs for Santana to take her back.
> 
> Something silly like that. xD



Why would she get scared when she has already had sex (probably plenty of times)?

Or.. do you think she'll show Brittany the "miracle" of child birth?


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 23, 2011)

Yeah, something like that.  I think they're going to play her like she's one of those teenagers who legitimately don't "know" what sex leads to.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 23, 2011)

lol didn't she say that Kurt was the only boy in the whole school she hadn't slept with?

Or was that Artie?

Either way, she must have been confused or something.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 23, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> So considering next episode seems to involved sex education and Falchuk said this is when Brittana will happen, considering how awesomely wacky the show has been lately I think it will involve Holly telling Brittany how sex works, and then she gets scared of being with Artie and begs for Santana to take her back.
> 
> Something silly like that. xD


If it means we don't have that boring relationship any more I see no problem with this.



Stunna said:


> lol didn't she say that Kurt was the only boy in the whole school she hadn't slept with?
> 
> Or was that Artie?


In both cases it was members of the American Football team. I guess now Sam fits that description. I wobder if that means we'll be seeing SamXBrittany in season three.


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 23, 2011)

I USED TO HAVE ABS

My favourite part of the whole episode. I love Puck and Quinn ;___;

The Rachel Berry party in all though


----------



## Cash (Feb 23, 2011)

IT TASTES LIKE PEE


----------



## Stunna (Feb 23, 2011)

I heard it as "IT TASTE LIKE PIG. IT TASTE LIKE PIIIIIG!!!"

I was like "wut."


----------



## The World (Feb 23, 2011)

I love Artie.

"Making it rain!"


----------



## Bellville (Feb 23, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I heard it as "IT TASTE LIKE PIG. IT TASTE LIKE PIIIIIG!!!"
> 
> I was like "wut."



That's what I thought too. Then I thought "piss" would be more fitting in context, but for some reason I didn't think they would use that word in the show.


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 23, 2011)

So....what exactly happened with Puck and Quinn? Skotty's avatar interested me.


----------



## The Duchess (Feb 24, 2011)

Artie was epic. "Hair of the dog that done bit. Yo. Ass" 

Can I say that I love how Artie's been singing lead for all the latest episodes so far? Love. <33

Btw, I was watching that scene with the subtitles and Rachel said "It tastes like pink!". Whatever that means.


----------



## Cash (Feb 24, 2011)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> So....what exactly happened with Puck and Quinn? Skotty's avatar interested me.



She was drunk. ranted about how she used to have abs. thats it.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 24, 2011)

Yeah, I can imagine them using something amazingly silly to make Britanna happen. Though that was quick for Santana and Sam. 

And I am perfectly fine with that. 


Bellville said:


> That's what I thought too. Then I thought "piss" would be more fitting in context, but for some reason I didn't think they would use that word in the show.



Meh, the show has used more worse words, like "bitch" before. And made some pretty crude jokes. 


Jove said:


> I'm always a bit dissatisfied when an episode doesn't end with a song.



I'm ok with it. I think it'd be a little boring if every single episode ended the same way.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2011)

I really wish they'd do something with that pianist.

You know, that red haired guy who only shows up out of nowhere when the Glee kids have to do a song.

And with those other musicians too. I mean, who are they, the Band kids or something?


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Feb 26, 2011)

I think in the first episode they mentioned them being the Jazz band


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 26, 2011)

Yeah, they're the band kids.  It's funny how you also start recognizing a few of them, like the drummer, the guitarist and the violinist all look really distinct and they're in like half the episodes.


----------



## Bellville (Feb 26, 2011)

Band kids at my school were notorious for being horny. 

It's like the Glee kids are the only ones that get picked on. What about everyone else?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 26, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I really wish they'd do something with that pianist.
> 
> You know, that red haired guy who only shows up out of nowhere when the Glee kids have to do a song.
> 
> And with those other musicians too. I mean, who are they, the Band kids or something?



Brad Ellis? 

here.

That article shows him to be pretty happy being a background character. He seems pretty funny, too; I remember a video Cory Monteith put up a while back where he was so deadpan.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2011)

They should have an episode where the Glee kids team up with the Drama kids and band kids and form a rebellion against all the jocks and cool kids to "Fight the Power".


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 26, 2011)

I wanna see the hockey team again. Even by Glee standards they were stereotypes.


----------



## Jena (Feb 27, 2011)

Am I the only one who thinks that Darren Criss kind of looks like Prince Eric?


*Spoiler*: _Hmmmmmm_


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 27, 2011)

You're right, he does look like him.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2011)

I smell a live action Little Mermaid adaption.


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 27, 2011)

I heard there's gonna be a Rachel/Quinn duet or scenes in a few episodes. I'm excited.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2011)

I am hoping that their relationship is developed more.

They haven't moved much past their mutual disdain have they?


----------



## Oonoki (Feb 27, 2011)

I miss Kurt bein slushied..
LOL


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah....and they have a connection now (with Shelby adopting Beth and abandoning Rachel; and Quinn and Puck having to give her up.) I was hoping they'd become friends over the summer to deal with all that stuff.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 27, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I am hoping that their relationship is developed more.
> 
> They haven't moved much past their mutual disdain have they?



You hope now, but there's always the equal possibility that they start but then either move on instantly or just simply get bored with the storyline, ala tina-artie-mike.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 27, 2011)

> You think that would be enough but I have even more redonkulous news: Lady Gaga just this week gave the Glee producers clearance for tackling her highly anticipated new single, “Born This Way,” which hasn’t even dropped yet! Murphy reveals that the song will be used in a March or April episode and will be centered around closeted gay bully Karofsky (Max Adler). “I love that that song is anthem,” says Murphy. “This show is by nature optimistic and I think a character like Karofsky could turn to booze or pills or alcohol and kill themselves or do something dark. But I also love Max and I love that character and I sorta want that character to have a happy ending. So I don’t really know what that’s going to be, but I do know we’re going to do a whole episode that’s about that song.”
> 
> And there’s one more Glee favorite returning: Kristin Chenoweth. She will be back as April Rhodes in the last batch of episodes of the season for a multi-episode arc.





Well, assuming all this is legitimate and nothing changes, I guess we have our answer about Karofsky being redeemed and April coming back. I'm more than thrilled to have Kristin Chenoweth return to Glee because she is simply amazing. Not sure how I feel about Karofsky. They could used that song for Kurt or Blaine.


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 27, 2011)

Jove said:


> You hope now, but there's always the equal possibility that they start but then either move on instantly or *just simply get bored with the storyline, ala tina-artie-mike*.



I really hated how they did that. It was silly, how she broke up with him because Mike has "abs" and Artie wasn't calling/spending enouigh time with her, even though she was at "Asian Camp." And i thought Artie would be actually talking to her instead of "playing Halo" all summer long. And then the "Asian Camp"  thing where she just out of nowhere notices his abs and makes out with him. And she lists Artie not having abs as one of the reasons for not being together -- he's in a wheelchair -- how is he supposed to get abs if his legs are paralyzed?


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 27, 2011)

my stomach  oh my God


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 27, 2011)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> I really hated how they did that. It was silly, how she broke up with him because Mike has "abs" and Artie wasn't calling/spending enouigh time with her, even though she was at "Asian Camp." And i thought Artie would be actually talking to her instead of "playing Halo" all summer long. And then the "Asian Camp"  thing where she just out of nowhere notices his abs and makes out with him. And she lists Artie not having abs as one of the reasons for not being together -- he's in a wheelchair -- how is he supposed to get abs if his legs are paralyzed?


Not only that but they've done nothing interesting with Mike and Tina's relationship since they got together while Artie and Tina had the most interesting relationship in season one.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 27, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Well, assuming all this is legitimate and nothing changes, I guess we have our answer about Karofsky being redeemed and April coming back. I'm more than thrilled to have Kristin Chenoweth return to Glee because she is simply amazing. Not sure how I feel about Karofsky. They could used that song for Kurt or Blaine.



Ok, that is just fucking ridiculous. Now they're going songs that haven't even been released? Where the charm in that?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 27, 2011)

Blaine and Rachel singing together was strangely enjoyable. I liked how they sounded, but that might just be the whole still being sick of Rachel and Finn thing. As for the rest, I thought someone would end up sleeping with someone else. But I'm somewhat relieved the episode didn't put that in just to add drama.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 27, 2011)

Jove said:


> Ok, that is just fucking ridiculous. Now they're going songs that haven't even been released? Where the charm in that?


Much like the Britney episode this comes from celebrities becoming interested in the show. The show staff are too flattered by offers like these to realise that they're neglecting plot so a singer can use the show to draw attention to them. The reason I hate the Britney Spears episode so much is because it was one big ego trip for Britney where the ENTIRE cast of Glee worship her (even the two who dislike her) and her cameos serve no purpose other than "hey look, Britney Spears in in the episode".

The more I think about it the more I think Sectionals should have been the final episode.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh hell no. I really love the back nine and some of the best episodes in the series are in there.

I mean, even when it fails, at least Glee is being bold. Things can't last like this, though, and they need to find some traction for a lot of characters.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 27, 2011)

Jove said:


> Oh hell no. I really love the back nine and some of the best episodes in the series are in there.
> 
> I mean, even when it fails, at least Glee is being bold. Things can't last like this, though, and they need to find some traction for a lot of characters.


Believe me I love several of the episodes in the second half of season one plus a few of the half of season two I've seen. What I mean is the way the first half of season one ends is a nice satisfying ending.

I'm not saying I think that it should be the ending 100% but the fact is most of the worst choices in the show came from it getting popular. I want to watch Glee to the end but there are moments and sometimes entire episodes that make that hard.

I really think Glee needs to stop letting celebrities use them for advertising and just tell the story.


----------



## Jena (Feb 27, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Believe me I love several of the episodes in the second half of season one plus a few of the half of season two I've seen. What I mean is the way the first half of season one ends is a nice satisfying ending.
> 
> I'm not saying I think that it should be the ending 100% but the fact is most of the worst choices in the show came from it getting popular. I want to watch Glee to the end but there are moments and sometimes entire episodes that make that hard.
> 
> I really think Glee needs to stop letting celebrities use them for advertising and just tell the story.



Fo shizzle.

I don't really know what else to add, but yes. I agree.


----------



## The Duchess (Feb 27, 2011)

Jove said:


> Oh hell no. I really love the back nine and some of the best episodes in the series are in there.
> 
> I mean, even when it fails, at least Glee is being bold. Things can't last like this, though, and they need to find some traction for a lot of characters.


Agreed. People say that the first 13 episodes were Glee's best, but frankly I don't miss the "group numbers" that were actually Finn/Rachel duets while ND just swayed in the background, nor do I miss the pregnancy. Artie/Kurt/Mercedes/Tina were way more fleshed out after "Sectionals", and relationships that weren't Will/Emma or Finn/Rachel got some nice attention.



Gaiash said:


> Not only that but they've done nothing interesting with Mike and Tina's relationship since they got together while Artie and Tina had the most interesting relationship in season one.




They need to put those two back together, because I hate how Tina's character has warped into barely-Goth Asian-aware background character. At least Tina got some interesting storylines (ish). Now she's just there mooning over abs. 



Gaiash said:


> Much like the Britney episode this comes from celebrities becoming interested in the show. The show staff are too flattered by offers like these to realise that they're neglecting plot so a singer can use the show to draw attention to them. The reason I hate the Britney Spears episode so much is because it was one big ego trip for Britney where the ENTIRE cast of Glee worship her (even the two who dislike her) and her cameos serve no purpose other than "hey look, Britney Spears in in the episode".


I agree, but I feel like this was the case _way_ more with the Madonna episode. The ass-licking there was insane.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 27, 2011)

We made it to page 100. 


Jove said:


> Ok, that is just fucking ridiculous. Now they're going songs that haven't even been released? Where the charm in that?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4a8QtvOkBQ[/YOUTUBE]

And the video comes out tomorrow. 

I don't have a problem with this particular song being used, but I do agree with Gaiash about the show allowing itself to be used by too many celebrities rather than focusing on the story, thus the decline. I mean, Glee has never been a perfect show, but it always brought something great to make up for its flaws.

As for Tina and Artie, they were one, if not the, most compelling couples in season 1. Their relationship really hit a high peak in "Dream On." I hated how easily they threw it out and gave us these pairings that have no passion or interest. I really hope Britanna does happen, because that would be interesting and fun.

Glee has never been a perfect show, but it always brings something to make up for it. I just hope they can write a better story while using a good selection of music again. And give Mercedes better development again. 


The Duchess said:


> I agree, but I feel like this was the case _way_ more with the Madonna episode. The ass-licking there was insane.



I was actually fine with the Madonna episode. I felt it was written much, much better than the Brittany episode and it felt like they had some direction in it. I also enjoyed all of the vocals in it, where as I only really liked Toxic in the Brit episode


----------



## Jena (Feb 28, 2011)

The Duchess said:


> They need to put those two back together, because I hate how Tina's character has warped into barely-Goth Asian-aware background character. At least Tina got some interesting storylines (ish). Now she's just there mooning over abs.
> 
> 
> I agree, but I feel like this was the case _way_ more with the Madonna episode. The ass-licking there was insane.



Although I do like the Britney episode, I thought that the Madonna one was better written. The Britney episode mostly takes place in Dreamland, whereas during the Madonna episode there were still some important plot points being delt with. The episode also explored virginity and teen sex, so I feel like it was more than just celebrity ass-kissing. 

Tina has really suffered this season. At the end of season 1, she was just starting to emerge. You [the audience] learned the truth about her stuttering, which revealed a lot about her character. I also really liked the way she was with Artie. She deeply cared about him and wanted to help him learn how to walk again, remaining optimistic even when others told her [and him] that it was impossible. Having her dump him over the summer for an admittedly impressive pair of abs made her seem really shallow, which [I thought] clashed with her character. If I had my way, Artie and Tina would still be together but if they _really_ wanted them to break up I wish that they would have shown some hostility between them before just throwing that out of left field.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 28, 2011)

MD mod cringed at new Gaga. Dreadful. 


Song selection disappointed me in "Alcohol," too. There was variety this time, which was fine, even though they weren't exactly _inspired_ choices, just thematically relevant. But there was nothing imaginative about the arrangements; most were basically the exact same as the originals.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeah, I don't care for the song either, but I don't mind it being used because Glee has done a great job with other songs of hers before. Bad Romance was one of my favorites from season 1, while Rachel and Sunshine's Telephone was fun and catchy. And they managed to make Beiber and Ke$ha tolerable, so I have faith in them. I do wish they picked a better song to use, 'cause there are plenty that express that message much better, but that goes back to what Gaiash said about them being flattered by celebrities.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _could be spoiler_ 



Glee is doing Landslide as a song next week.

Though it's Gwyneth doing it, so I dunno if want.


----------



## Noda. B (Mar 1, 2011)

Is that a new username I see?


----------



## Amrun (Mar 2, 2011)

Was there no Glee this week or am I just retarded?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 2, 2011)

Yeah, didn't you see the preview last week? New show next week.


----------



## The Duchess (Mar 3, 2011)

I thought the song choices were pretty good. Not as good as "Duets", but not too bad.

"Blame It" was epic. I've missed Arcedes duets this season.  Plus Artie was hilarious the whole time.



"Don't You Want Me" was pretty good too, though it was kind of obvious they had Lea tone down her voice to make Darren's more prominent.

"One Bourbon" isn't my type of music, but OMG WILDEBEIST DUET.  

The only one I didn't like at all was Tick and also Tock. Sounded like watered-down version of the original.



Amrun said:


> Was there no Glee this week or am I just retarded?


American Idol needed a two-hour timeslot, so Glee was pushed back a week.


----------



## Cash (Mar 3, 2011)

American Idol needs to die


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 4, 2011)

as much as i want love for brittana, this would only turn glee to shit.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 4, 2011)

NudeSmoot said:


> as much as i want love for brittana, this would only turn glee to shit.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Cash (Mar 4, 2011)

Damn Santana looked hot dancing on that chair. 

Song is meh.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 5, 2011)

Awesome, the kids get to be background dancers and harmony.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1_B9FCZJMA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Duchess (Mar 5, 2011)

Well, Artie still looked hella adorable being hit on by 30+ year old woman.


----------



## Romanticide (Mar 6, 2011)

NudeSmoot said:


> as much as i want love for brittana, this would only turn glee to shit.



Who are those two "bonding"? Faberry?


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 6, 2011)

^ Yeah, supposedly Falchuk wrote in Faberry and Brittana for this episode.


----------



## Jena (Mar 6, 2011)

NudeSmoot said:


> ^ Yeah, supposedly Falchuk wrote in Faberry and Brittana for this episode.



Wow, I stared at that for like ten minutes before I finally figured out what "Faberry" means.

I need to read more fanfiction .

Also, I don't know if I said this or not already, but the "complementary slut Schue scene" and the panel with Kurt and Blaine are hilariously true.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 6, 2011)

Glee is actually the one series where even if you don't read fanfiction you learn their couple names.  I don't read any, but they even use them in the show lol


----------



## Romanticide (Mar 6, 2011)

Awesome! I've been wanting me some Faberry.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 6, 2011)

It also took me a second to realize what FaBerry was. 

Come to think of it, those two haven't had that much meaningful interaction this season have they.


----------



## Just Blaze (Mar 8, 2011)

Chastity charm?  WTF.  Quinn had a baby


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow, Finn and Mercedes, wow...

But Brittany. A-HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

Performance was meh, but it's hilarious how we're suppose to believe these are random when Brit and Santana start dancing in-sync.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 8, 2011)

Its hard not starting at Santana>_>


----------



## Just Blaze (Mar 8, 2011)

Ahhaha, can't take these Worblers seriously ever.


----------



## Jena (Mar 8, 2011)

I think the warblers would better achieve their goal of being sexy if they just started stripping in the middle of the number.

They wouldn't even have to sing.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 8, 2011)

Are we really supposed to believe kids in high school are this damn ignorant?


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 8, 2011)

Half of these guys are pro dancers, of course they have bodies chicks would go nuts over


----------



## Jena (Mar 8, 2011)

Will Schuester should never sing that high. Ever.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 8, 2011)

I liked their small performance.

ALSO BRITTANA


----------



## Just Blaze (Mar 8, 2011)

I liked Afternoon Delight in Arrested Development a lot more.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice song between Brit amd Santana.
Afternoon Delight was meh.
Expected Burt to react better to Blaine, but I expect he'll come around.


----------



## Just Blaze (Mar 8, 2011)

Santana is coming out of the closet.

Oh shit, called it.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 8, 2011)

Thery really made that scene a lot more touching than I thought they would.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 8, 2011)

OH

MY

GOD

SANTANA

I'm gonna kill Artie


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 8, 2011)

Never thought I'd do it:

The most disjointed, cursory, complete mess of an episode. And obviously Ryan Murphy's fingerprints are _all over_ it. 


F. Dreadful.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 8, 2011)

Cheesy ending, very meh episode. Didn't care for most of the song choices in this one, but the Brittanna, the Burt/Kurt talk, and the sex humor made it worth it. Ho Hum about the Finn/Quinn drama starting over again. Wonder how their original song will be.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 8, 2011)

The Brittana was balderdash, too, because it was resolved before it even became an issue. Brittana had no relevance until tonight; it was an internet, fandom obsession.  Would anyone not totally immersed in the fandom empathize as much as they could have? They just found out they were supposed to care tonight.

Spread out of a couple episodes, maybe it would work; tonight it was too self-contained.

Song selection was better... the problem was that there was no flow to the episode because of them. Much of the episode felt like it was just going from song to song, in a desperate attempt to coronate Gweneth Paltrow's legitimately awful character Queen of Murphyland.


Odd thing was that the Dalton warblers song was probably the most disconnected song in the whole show, but it inspired the most successful part of the episode (Kurt and Burt).


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 9, 2011)

Just Blaze said:


> Santana is coming out of the closet.
> 
> Oh shit, called it.


So does this mean that the boring couples can finally break up and the superior Artina can return while Brittana can begin? Finally I can look forward to couple centric Glee episodes again.



dBs said:


> The Brittana was balderdash, too, because it was resolved before it even became an issue. Brittana had no relevance until tonight; it was an internet, fandom obsession.  Would anyone not totally immersed in the fandom empathize as much as they could have? They just found out they were supposed to care tonight.


Actually while it is a fan favourite it's that way because people (including myself) like the idea of them as a couple and because they're bisexual that was always an option.

I like Brittana because Santana treats Brittany like an equal. Artie acts more like her father than her boyfriend and that is my real problem with that couple and hopefully will lead to its downfall.


----------



## Cash (Mar 9, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Adagio (Mar 9, 2011)

Santana was all sorts of amazing in this episode. She was sexy, badass, cute and beautiful. 
My god.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 9, 2011)

great moments in a mediocre episode.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 9, 2011)

Dixie Chicks on Glee?

Hell

to the 

YA!!


dBs said:


> Spread out of a couple episodes, maybe it would work; tonight it was too self-contained.


This is one of the biggest problems the show faces all too frequently. They make a number of the storylines far too short, while stretching out others far longer than they should.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 9, 2011)

I was a little disappointed they chose the Dixie Chicks version over Fleetwood Mac.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 9, 2011)

I like the Worblers, they are kind of the wholesome fun thing. Which makes me think Emma would think they are just precious. xD Although that Neon Trees song reminds me of some commercial I keep hearing it on. And Will singing Kiss was vaguely frightening. Emma's line about Afternoon Delight being a dessert was one of the best to me. I did like the Kurt and Burt talk as well. 

I still feel like every once in awhile characters or events just completely go away for awhile. Where's Sam in all this? Not that I liked him, but some reaction would have been nice. Then again, I thought Puck would have some opinion about what was going on with Quinn and that didn't go anywhere. But at least Puck and Lauren aren't going too awful.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 9, 2011)

dBs said:


> The Brittana was balderdash, too, because it was resolved before it even became an issue. Brittana had no relevance until tonight; it was an internet, fandom obsession.  Would anyone not totally immersed in the fandom empathize as much as they could have? They just found out they were supposed to care tonight.
> 
> Spread out of a couple episodes, maybe it would work; tonight it was too self-contained.



I thought about this after I finished spazzing (basically me running around the house dramatically falling everywhere and writhing around) and yeah, I do think they made their relationship so very limited to moments that people like me, who are absolutely obsessed, would notice.  

They didn't do so bad with the feelings, and developing it, but they pretty much released what everyone was waiting for all in one episode.  I mean, yeah, they did have it spread out through Duets(Brittany was mad because Santana would commit to doing the duet with her, Santana avoided her feelings by going to another person saying "I wanna win"; probably the only concrete hint to how their relationship really is on a serious note) but it was super disappointing when they left it alone.

Brittana was definitely far from implausible, but man they could have added it to so many episodes and made them better and lead up to this. >_>


----------



## Jena (Mar 9, 2011)

strange quark said:


> And Will singing Kiss was vaguely frightening.





Did anyone else tear up during this song?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 9, 2011)

NudeSmoot said:


> I thought about this after I finished spazzing (basically me running around the house dramatically falling everywhere and writhing around) and yeah, I do think they made their relationship so very limited to moments that people like me, who are absolutely obsessed, would notice.
> 
> They didn't do so bad with the feelings, and developing it, but they pretty much released what everyone was waiting for all in one episode.  I mean, yeah, they did have it spread out through Duets(Brittany was mad because Santana would commit to doing the duet with her, Santana avoided her feelings by going to another person saying "I wanna win"; probably the only concrete hint to how their relationship really is on a serious note) but it was super disappointing when they left it alone.
> 
> Brittana was definitely far from implausible, but man they could have added it to so many episodes and made them better and lead up to this. >_>




Yeah I mean to me they did a disservice to it all. A main character basically came out as full-on bi and in love with another main girl character; that should have been handled. Hate to say it, but the show comes off as gay boy obsessed, gay girl indifferent.

But it's hard to say anything beyond that; just like with Sue, Santana will go back to being deliciously evil.


Oh, and Regionals is next week and... I'm not really invested in it.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 9, 2011)

Yeah, frankly for all the Kurt/Blaine and Warbler filler they used, they could have put those Brittany and Santana in situations relevant to the shows theme, and they literally had 10 episodes between Duet and Sexy to do so.  Even at times fans like me felt disillusioned and mislead to believe they had a special friendship, and that sorta gives the feeling "oh, so for Kurt it's cool but when Santana is like this, we gotta disgrace the bitch?" Hurts my feelings. ;_;

Even so, I'm happy they acknowledged it this episode and I hope it gets continued within the next two episodes (idc if they skip one, that's fine) so it doesn't keep showing this favoritism. >_<


----------



## Romanticide (Mar 9, 2011)

Any Faberry bonding? I tried to watch it but the Schue scenes got on my nerves.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Mar 9, 2011)

i want brittnay and santana


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 9, 2011)

strange quark said:


> Where's Sam in all this?


He makes a side comment to Artie and that's pretty much all he did in the episode.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 9, 2011)

I seriously lol'd when I saw Artie's face at Sam's comment.



Hollow'd Heart said:


> Any Faberry bonding? I tried to watch it but the Schue scenes got on my nerves.



there was very little interaction this episode, but apparently Falchuk said he's writing it in soon.


----------



## Romanticide (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh. Ok. Well, i guess i'll look for previews when the other episodes come out.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 9, 2011)

NudeSmoot said:


> Even so, I'm happy they acknowledged it this episode and *I hope it gets continued within the next two episodes* (idc if they skip one, that's fine) so it doesn't keep showing this favoritism. >_<



Ya, I don't think that they will continue it next episode cuz next week is regionals. But now that I think about it, If they are having regionals this early, then that means they have like another 6 episodes for the rest of the season. Now that makes me think that they will win regionals so they will focus on nationals......maybe....otherwise there would be nothing for the to work forward to, for the rest of the season. 

Which brings me to something else.......Where the hell has happened to Sunshine? Her singing career overruling Glee scheduling, so she has no time for it.


----------



## Jena (Mar 9, 2011)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Any Faberry bonding? I tried to watch it but the Schue scenes got on my nerves.



Nope


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 10, 2011)

Animesing said:


> Which brings me to something else.......Where the hell has happened to Sunshine? Her singing career overruling Glee scheduling, so she has no time for it.



Wait, are you asking this, or is this true? 'Cause that would suck.

As for Brittana, it wasn't handled as well as it could have been, but I thought the Santana's confession was touching and well done. It just could've used more build up. I don't think there finished with the relationship just yet though.

And I'm pretty sure New Directions is going to win next week.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 10, 2011)

Well Charice hasn't said anything bout Glee nor has Glee given any glimmer of hope, showing her up on the show. Plus she is putting out more music, so maybe she is focused on that right now.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 10, 2011)

Well that's a disappointment. I was looking forward to hearing her upstage Rachel again.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 10, 2011)

Interestingly enough, if you take a look at 



You will see that she is supposed to do a Celion Dion song sometime in the future, what episode? dunno?

But now that i think about it, isn't her group going to be in regionals? Doesn't new directions have to go against them in regionals? wtf is up?


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 10, 2011)

I think they are only taking on Dalton and Oral Intensity at Regionals this time.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 10, 2011)

They make no sense if they do that because  Vocal Adrenaline is in the same region as they are, so why would they not be in regionals. They not competing this year?


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm guessing they'll save Vocal Adrenaline for Nationals or something. I'm not sure, but the description for next week's episode only mentions the Dalton Academy Warblers and Aural Intensity...


----------



## Kage no Yume (Mar 10, 2011)

Animesing said:


> They make no sense if they do that because  Vocal Adrenaline is in the same region as they are, so why would they not be in regionals. They not competing this year?



I'm sure something was mentioned back when we learned who they would be going against in regionals.  Can't remember what the reason was though.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 10, 2011)

> The episode received a mixed to positive response from critics. Reviewers disagreed over how well Paltrow was utilized, but generally praised the Brittany–Santana and Kurt–Burt storylines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



)


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 10, 2011)

I wonder if we're going to see Oral Intensity's performance because Sue directed them...

And it's pretty easy for Glee to excuse why they didn't go against Vocal Adrenaline, they can just say the committee changed the regions to include someone or something D:


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm hearing things like


*Spoiler*: _upcoming episode spoilers_ 



Pavarotti is dying in the next episode and this means an end for Dalton!Kurt ?!




Is that true?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 10, 2011)

Kage no Yume said:


> I'm sure something was mentioned back when we learned who they would be going against in regionals.  Can't remember what the reason was though.



Just another way for them to hold off from having charice back on the show while she is tending to her music career.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 10, 2011)

I don't see why Vocal Adrenaline wouldn't be at Regionals. They weren't at Sectionals because they were the previous year's winners.

Aural Intensity is from a different section, and New Directions and The Warblers tied for first in their section, so they move on to Regionals together.

So all four schools should be competing next episode, which would make for a very dense episode.

I wonder if we'll get to see Aural Intensity perform this year.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 10, 2011)

So according to Wiki, Glee is doing 2 original songs, while Dalton is doing Pink's "Raise Your Glass" and most likely Aural Intensity is doing Hey Monday's "Candles".


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 10, 2011)

Animesing said:


> So according to Wiki, Glee is doing 2 original songs, while Dalton is doing Pink's "Raise Your Glass" and most likely Aural Intensity is doing Hey Monday's "Candles".



Pfftt,I really wanted ND for "Sing" by My Chemical Romance but well...Original songs are good too.


----------



## Jena (Mar 10, 2011)

Animesing said:


> So according to Wiki, Glee is doing 2 original songs, while Dalton is doing Pink's "Raise Your Glass" and most likely Aural Intensity is doing Hey Monday's "Candles".



I really want to hear Dalton and Chris say "dirty little freaks". 
And then promptly start making out on stage.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 10, 2011)

I miss Tina and her solo songs, or lead songs, they are neglecting her!


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 10, 2011)

Which is exactly why Tina should've stayed with Artie. Breaking up with him for a background character had the effect of making her one too.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 10, 2011)

Halo > Tina.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm writing some more Glee stuff for the MD blog right now, comparing season 2 of Glee and season 2 of Community.

One thing I'm finding is that while you can't really criticize the show for it's schizophrenic nature week-to-week, the show is in serious danger because the show is stretched dangerously thin.


Like, the Artie-Tina thing. Yeah, breaking them up wasn't a problem. Of course Halo > Tina. But they glossed over stuff completely, stuff that they totally set up about Artie trying to get her back and stuff. Now how do they return to it? 

The problem is that they've stretched so little too thin, and in large part because there's nothing anchoring the show. I'm thinking that a main thrust of my article is going to be that while the pregnancy storyline may have been reviled (not by me) and the Finn-Rachel thing may have been endless... at least it gave the show something concrete to work off of, something that could be built around every week, even if the stuff built around it was far more interesting.


----------



## Romanticide (Mar 10, 2011)

Yeah....and then they pretty much took all the Characther Development from Season 1 and tossed it away.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 10, 2011)

They need to do something else with Mercedes too. Bring in a potential love interest or something.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh god.  The Mercedes & Tina neglect is too much as of late.  I want to hear some hilarious voice over from Tina where we get some sort of feedback on her breakdown from Silly Love Songs, and I just want SOMETHING for Mercedes for once.  >_>


----------



## Cash (Mar 10, 2011)

That ava


----------



## LMJ (Mar 10, 2011)

She is VERY attractive looking, but her attitude and the way she acts make her ugly. Damnit personality.


----------



## Jena (Mar 10, 2011)

I can't believe that we're supposed to believe that she walked around school wearing that.

IRL, she would've started a cataclysmic sex riot.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 10, 2011)

Jena said:


> I can't believe that we're supposed to believe that she walked around school wearing that.
> 
> IRL, she would've started a cataclysmic sex riot.



That sounds like fun. I am trying to picture that.....


----------



## Fourangers (Mar 11, 2011)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Yeah....and then they pretty much took all the Characther Development from Season 1 and tossed it away.



My feelings exactly. What I'm sensing is that the "new" characters (meaning Laurie, Britanny, Sam and Santana) are having character development since they missed on Season 1.

However, the previous main characters are so fucking back-padelling in this whole development...*sigh* It's like the writers can't explore them further, make them mature.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 11, 2011)

That is the problem, they have too many characters in the show to develop enough character with any of them. I rather enjoyed last episode cuz it hardly dealt with Rachel and Finn.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 11, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Which is exactly why Tina should've stayed with Artie. Breaking up with him for a background character had the effect of making her one too.


Not to mention their relationship is boring. I swear even when they're alone together all they talk about is "we're both asian" and that is it. Artie and Tina were interesting because of their problems as a couple that they would try and deal with.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 11, 2011)

Am I the only one who _doesn't_ want new relationships left and right?

I don't think it's good when the only drama for a show has to come from hook-ups and break-ups.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 11, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Am I the only one who _doesn't_ want new relationships left and right?
> 
> I don't think it's good when the only drama for a show has to come from hook-ups and break-ups.


No. I prefer for there to be a small amount of couples. When the only real couples were Finn & Rachel/Finn & Quinn/Jesse & Rachel and Artie & Tina it was easy to follow but now I can't even tell how many couples and love triangles are going on right now.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 11, 2011)

They are trying to make it complicated where it turns out of be a headache and sometimes confusing. All i wanna see is some life from Tina and Mercedes.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Mar 11, 2011)

It's High School. What do you expect?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 11, 2011)

Relationships can't be the _only_ drama in High School.

I mean, it's pretty big, but it gets old. FAST.

Heck, it got old in Middle School.

And I'm not just saying that cause I'm never in it


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 11, 2011)

It is kind of funny how they pick and choose "issues." 

Gay boys = create entire new school just to explore it, and give one of them a solo a show.

Gay girls = lol, they're bi. Resolved in one episode. Back to the Warblers!

One of the only black girls we've even seen at school = what? we didn't even notice that... we'll definitely consider doing something with that one day!


----------



## Stunna (Mar 11, 2011)

Please.

Mercedes needs to remember her place as a Token Black Kid.

She'll never be anything more than that.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 11, 2011)

I bet you if they didnt get rid of that other black guy dancer from season 1, he would have been her love interest.


----------



## Jena (Mar 11, 2011)

This is random, but I thought that I'd share it here.

I was at Michael's (a craft store) earlier today and I saw a guy shopping who looked EERILY similar to Chris Colfer. I spent the next ten minutes stalking him. I felt like a pathetic ninja.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 11, 2011)

I still think it's funny that this episode made so many of the characters look ignorant and incapable of giving a sexual performance when they nearly brought their high school to orgasm twice (Push It and Toxic). 

And Mercedes has one of the best and most powerful voices on the show. She at least is remembered every now and then, but not nearly as much as in season 1. She needs to be used a lot more. They almost completely relegated Tina though.


Gaiash said:


> Not to mention their relationship is boring. I swear even when they're alone together all they talk about is "we're both asian" and that is it. Artie and Tina were interesting because of their problems as a couple that they would try and deal with.



Exactly. If they were going to break them up, they could've at least done something interesting with the new couple. But all we get are a bunch of Asian jokes.


dBs said:


> It is kind of funny how they pick and choose "issues."
> 
> Gay boys = create entire new school just to explore it, and give one of them a solo a show.
> 
> Gay girls = lol, they're bi. Resolved in one episode. Back to the Warblers!



I don't think they're actually done with Brittana just yet. At the same time, Brittany and Santana have explored much further than Kurt has. But I sure we'll be seeing more of those two's relationship.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 11, 2011)

Honestly, the relationships are the biggest part of the show.  

I mean seriously, how many of us actually went through high school in a program without having everyone start dating each other?  Though I was the kid that stayed out of them, seriously every other person at one point was involved with another from the same program.  

Glee is far from a replica of my school life (luckily we didn't have this bullying problem) but honestly I think one of it's biggest charms is how it almost satirizes the biggest aspects of high school.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 11, 2011)

NudeSmoot said:


> Honestly, the relationships are the biggest part of the show.
> 
> Glee is far from a replica of my school life (luckily we didn't have this bullying problem) but honestly *I think one of it's biggest charms is how it almost satirizes the biggest aspects of high school.*



Truth. Although I guess I was kind of sheltered. I went to a very small expensive private school where the senior graduating class was the size of 10 people. I didn't have these kind of experiences I guess, so I guess that is what draws me to this show. To be able to "sort of" experience the different problems, issues and events that occurred in public high schools, I guess. Other than the whole music singing part of the show.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 11, 2011)

What draws me to Glee is sorta how it reminds me how you feel in High School.  I was in a ROTC program where we performed, and we were a small group that no one wanted to join.

A lot of issues that happen in Glee happened to a lot of the people around me in high school, lol.  People want to join different organizations (like the Cheerios) and have to choose between whats more important, people start dating within the group and drama surfaces, and sometimes people just want to quit because they don't think they're gaining anything from being in the program any longer.

I think Glee is also a great example because it makes me want to be on stage and perform again.  It's just such an awesome feeling.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm attracted to Glee because I love musicals, I like the characters, and it's funny.

...


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 11, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I'm attracted to Glee because I love musicals, I like the characters, and it's funny.
> 
> ...



That too. 

Also, I love /u/'s Brittana thread, they always dump the best stuff. xD


----------



## Romanticide (Mar 11, 2011)

NudeSmoot said:


> That too.
> 
> Also, I love /u/'s Brittana thread, they always dump the best stuff. xD



Source...? It's so cute.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 11, 2011)

^Sadly the Brittana thread moves uber slow and I probably won't know for a while. Though I'll keep an eye out for it.

edit:


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 12, 2011)

It's not the relationships I have a problem with, it's the way they handle them. I actually found the pregnancy plot lines to be interesting in season 1. Though Rachel and Finn got a bit too much spotlight for me. This time around they aren't handling them as well as they could.

The show still draws me in though because I like certain characters, the music is entertaining, and it's still overall great fun. I just hope they can do a little better next season though.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 12, 2011)

Good thing you just posted, someone said the source. :3


----------



## Satsuki (Mar 12, 2011)

BRITTANA  I nearly screamed when she said "I love you!"


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 12, 2011)

A-HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## LMJ (Mar 14, 2011)

Damn only Aural Intensity, ND and Warblers are going to compete, no Vocal Adrenaline. Which makes no sense to me, but w/e. But from wiki it says that Dalton is going to do 4 songs? wtf. A song from Pink, Maroon 5, Hey Monday and Beetles.


----------



## Jena (Mar 14, 2011)

The Duchess said:


> At this point, I can't stand the Will/Emma storyline. Does marriage mean nothing to Emma? Carl deserves better. Actually, I really didn't care for any of the adult drama in this episode, especially since Holly annoyed the crap out of me. "Teen abstaining from sex? LOL WAT A JOKE LOLOL". Like seriously? Burt's speech was the best way of handling it, IMO.



I'm sick of the Will/Emma stuff as well. We all know this is just a giant cocktease until they inevitably get back together. 


And I just realized that this week is the last episode of Season 2! Is it only me that feels like it went faster than the first season?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 14, 2011)

Jena said:


> I'm sick of the Will/Emma stuff as well. We all know this is just a giant cocktease until they inevitably get back together.
> 
> 
> And I just realized that this week is the last episode of Season 2! Is it only me that feels like it went faster than the first season?



Umm, this isnt the season finale. It is just regionals.


----------



## Jena (Mar 14, 2011)

doesn't list any further episodes, and they usually list episodes that haven't aired/leave gray boxes for rumored future episodes. 

EDIT: Wait, your right. Nationals is supposed to be the season finale. My bad. XD


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 14, 2011)

Which pretty much guarantees that New Directions is going to win regionals.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 14, 2011)

Or maybe some cop out shit where both Warblers and ND win and move ahead. The reason that wiki prob doesn't show the episodes is because Glee is going to take a month break after this ep.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't think they would pull the same stunt twice, or at least not so soon, would they? 

And a month break? It still feels like it just started again.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 15, 2011)

What use would Dalton have if they lose? Some retardedness just with Blaine and Kurt? On Wiki it says they are singing 4 songs. You can't lose with 4 songs against 1 song from ND, that would be messed up.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 15, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Or maybe some cop out shit where both Warblers and ND win and move ahead.


One of the teams that ins elsewhere drops out.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 15, 2011)

in b4 warblers win and the entire show becomes about Kurt


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 15, 2011)

I heard Kurt will be back with New directions this epi D: no idea why though.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 15, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> in b4 warblers win and the entire show becomes about Kurt



What do you mean _becomes_ about Kurt?


----------



## Jena (Mar 15, 2011)

Kirsty said:


> I heard Kurt will be back with New directions this epi D: no idea why though.



Oh god, I hope they don't try to redeem Karofsky through the power of LOVE AND SONG and then Kurt runs up on stage and everyone sings together while rainbows explode around their smiling faces.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 15, 2011)

dBs said:


> What do you mean _becomes_ about Kurt?


Probably that they'll stop trying to make it seem like the other characters are important too.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 15, 2011)

dBs said:


> What do you mean _becomes_ about Kurt?



alright, kurts face in every scene. D:

also omg it's about to plaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 15, 2011)

I never actually expected them to acknowledge how Blaine gets every solo. Nice intro.

And lol Quinn, prom queens live 5 years longer than everyone else. 

Did Kurt just lie to get a solo? Or did the bird actually die?


Jena said:


> Oh god, I hope they don't try to redeem Karofsky through the power of LOVE AND SONG



Apparently he'll be redeemed through Lady Gaga's Born this Way. 

Oh god Sue. AHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 15, 2011)

SANATANA WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING >____________>

Oh god this is going to creep me out.

edit: and now puck.

this episode is very wtf so far. >_>


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Mar 15, 2011)

Did they say that regionals are this weekend in the episode? I think they mentioned something about that.

So if it was that weekend, and lets say its a Monday, take out the time they have actual school classes out of their days, if its on a Saturday.... 

So, they have 5 days, minus sleep and school time, to write a song, and then design the choreography and then practice it to get performance ready?

Right, OK....


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 15, 2011)

holy shit Klaine is happening 

OMG

OMG

I'm so happy for them ;_____;


----------



## Jena (Mar 15, 2011)

OH      YES


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 15, 2011)

I SAW IT COMING!!!

Also, sing it Mercedes!


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 15, 2011)

Mercedes song is fun

and lol these songs


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Mar 15, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> holy shit Klaine is happening
> 
> OMG
> 
> ...




YOU COULD ALSO CALL IT BURT. LOLOLOLOLOLOL.  

See what I did thar?


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 15, 2011)

These songs are hilarious.


----------



## Just Blaze (Mar 15, 2011)

Why is Rachel the main character again?


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 15, 2011)

emo rachel hath appeared

and lol @ "Burt" xD


----------



## Jena (Mar 15, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> YOU COULD ALSO CALL IT BURT. LOLOLOLOLOLOL.
> 
> See what I did thar?



Hurr Hurr.

You're making this couple unsexy. Stop it. 

EDIT:
Wtf. Can some male enlighten me...is this actually attractive?


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 15, 2011)

Just Blaze said:


> Why is Rachel the main character again?



I saw that coming too. 

Speaking of her though, I finally saw the play where she and Jessie's actor started out, Spring Awakening. Very good play, but very depressing. I recomend it.

You can see Lea's non-existent breasts.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 15, 2011)

OH MY GOD 

KATHY GRIFFIN'S CHARACTER

WHAT IS FALCHUK WHATS THEIR NAMES AND ALL THEM THINKING OMG

holy shit, i'm actually wondering what the fuck is going to happen.


----------



## Jena (Mar 15, 2011)

Religious Judges+two guys singing to each other=I see how they're going to handle Warblers vs. New Directions


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 15, 2011)

The Warblers were really good. Really interested to see how these original songs turn out now.


Jena said:


> Religious Judges+two guys singing to each other=I see how they're going to handle Warblers vs. New Directions



Indeed.


----------



## Just Blaze (Mar 15, 2011)

Lol at Kurt interrupting the song.


----------



## Jena (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow, Kurt must've brought _a lot_ of those foam fingers with him. Most of the crowd has them!


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 15, 2011)

I seriously thought they were going to slushie the audience for a second there.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Mar 15, 2011)

These songs are pretty good. :amazed


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 15, 2011)

lol songs were cute, but tbh i'm a little bit underwhelmed by this episode if were supposed to wait a month after this episode >______>


----------



## Jena (Mar 15, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> I seriously thought they were going to slushie the audience for a second there.



I did too 
Confetti is nice though.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 15, 2011)

"Nun and former exotic dancer"


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 15, 2011)

WHAT A SURPRISE!


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 15, 2011)

LOLJALFDS;JAS;FD'A

shit was funny, i guess they were trying to compensate with humor


----------



## Just Blaze (Mar 15, 2011)

Does that mean we don't have to see Kurt anymore?


----------



## Jena (Mar 15, 2011)

Wait....what died? What are they burying?


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 15, 2011)

Jena said:


> Wait....what died? What are they burying?



Kurt's bird.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 15, 2011)

Episodes not back till April?  Damn.  Well this episode wasn't that great, but I really enjoyed the Klaine and new songs.


----------



## Jena (Mar 15, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Kurt's bird.


That would make sense :lol

Aaaaand now I run to change the channel before I'm accidentally tricked into watching Raising Hope.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 15, 2011)

Mercedes song was amazing. What is Dalton gonna do for the rest of the year now? Sue knocked the SHIT out of that woman, I need a clip of that to watch it again. So now they are off to nationals.

For some reasons regionals didn't feel that amazing to me this year for some reason. Just didn't have the UMPH or summin.


----------



## Romanticide (Mar 15, 2011)

Kurt's bird, Pavarotti or something.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 15, 2011)

hmm

So who else enjoyed most of the unfinished songs more than the actual regionals performances? xD


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 15, 2011)

Santanna's song was hilarious; I seriously couldn't stop laughing. Mercedes had the funnest one though. The original songs for the actual competition were good, but not all that.

Last season's Regionals episode was better, but who didn't expect that? It was also the season finale.

Sue knocking that woman out was the crowning moment of the episode though.


----------



## Noda. B (Mar 16, 2011)

omg Trouty Mouth, that's all I'm gonna say


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 16, 2011)

Hell to the no was better than Rachel's song.

Okay, somewhat better. In some whats

Loser Like Me was great though


And if Trouty mouth isn't in the album I WILL RAGEQUIT HOMESTUCK


----------



## Synn (Mar 16, 2011)

Kurt and Blaine's moment was so cute  Their duet was also breathtaking. 

Rachel's solo was simply amazing and "_Loser Like Me_" was stunning


----------



## KamiKazi (Mar 16, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> For some reasons regionals didn't feel that amazing to me this year for some reason. Just didn't have the UMPH or summin.


probably because it could pretty much be presumed from the start of this season that they'd win regionals.


----------



## Adagio (Mar 16, 2011)

The original songs were really good. Pleasant surprise.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 16, 2011)

And again it's the Rachel Berry Experience at regionals.


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 16, 2011)

Davey you watch Glee? *Surprised*


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 16, 2011)

Was bored one week and DLed the entire season 1, enjoyed it's campiness and am just watching season 2 because I can. It's been less amusing on the whole, but eh.


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 16, 2011)

I am surprised


----------



## Stunna (Mar 16, 2011)

THOSE ORIGINAL SONGS WERE SO GOOD.

I was really worried, but dang was that a pleasant surprise.

I enjoyed the episode.

I want "Lost Like Me" as my ringtone, now!!


----------



## Stunna (Mar 16, 2011)

And how could no one mention Sue socking the governor's wife?!

Someone get a gif of that in here!


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## Synn (Mar 16, 2011)

Epic moment


----------



## Stunna (Mar 16, 2011)

I forgot, what is it that's caused Quinn to suddenly start acting like a jerk all of a sudden?


----------



## Synn (Mar 16, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I forgot, what is it that's caused Quinn to suddenly start acting like a jerk all of a sudden?



Finn staring at Rachel when she was performing her solo?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 16, 2011)

No, she's been acting like this for a few episodes.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 16, 2011)

I made one real quick.


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 16, 2011)

Quinn was just being honest  she doesn't want Rachel to steal Finn again D:


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 16, 2011)

Well I guess I've got something to look forward to when I finally watch the rest of season two. I'm going to watch the episodes as they air here in the UK like I did with the second half of season one.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 17, 2011)

I watched Original Song in it's entirety now, and I disagree with Nudey. A solid B, though there was some perplexing things in it.

Like a totally superfluous Britanna scene that seemed more about getting them in front of their lockers so they could be blasted with dirt, than to continue a story arc.

And an odd identity crisis: this episode wanted to be a Season 1 episode. 

Problem is, Season 1 actually built up to the big competition shows. 

Problem is, it's hard to simply revert to evil-smart-jaded Quinn when she's been such an afterthought this whole season, and spent most of last season in redemption. 


I thought the songs were decent. It was once again a Blaine and Rachel show, no matter how hard they shoehorned Kurt into a duet (and those two voices don't mesh well at all). Rachel's ballad was a pretty uninspired-but-acceptable standard ballad, like Trout Mouth was standard-but-acceptable jazz, Big Ass Heart was standard-but-acceptable rockabilly, and Loser Like Me was a standard-but-acceptable Glee-sounding song.


Hell to the No was fantastic, though. It's funny how those things go; Schue has to look kind of dumb, yet again. Because when the plot calls for him to shoot down someone, almost always leading to his ultimate acceptance of whatever Rachel decides to do, it always looks foolish. Who in their right mind wouldn't at least use it as _one_ of the songs, instead of giving Rachel two motherfucking songs? Honestly...



Oh, and I _loved_ Blackbird.


It makes me wonder how the Warblers could ever lose, actually, since they are the epitome of what Glee clubs historically have been. Their harmonizing has been a step above everything else this season, especially the New Directions stuff. Loser Like Me was so jam packed with stuff you couldn't even make out the harmonies.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Mar 17, 2011)

I just thought....

What grade are they in? WHAT HAPPENS WHEN THEY ALL GRADUATE HIGH SCHOOL?

I don't want an entirely new cast to show up one season.


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 17, 2011)

They say Puck and Finn will graduate this season (Not sure) and all the others at the end of season 3


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 17, 2011)

Blackbird was very enjoyable. :3 When Brit turned down Santana I thought it would lead the way to Santana tearing down Artie. Not staying mad at Brit the entire time. Quinn's development, or is it reverting, doesn't bother me so much. While I would like her to have changed for good it wasn't like her period with the baby was the easiest. After having given up the child it seems natural that she would want a return to what she thought was great before. I totally forgot Rachel's mom adopted the kid until this episode. 

I would have voted for the Warblers, they continue to be so freshing and adorable to resist. D: The type of singing I would bobble along to. While Rachel's song was alright I mostly felt it was all about her singing for far too long. I liked the other round of judging better with Sue, although her punch was pretty spectacular this bout.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 17, 2011)

Rewatched the episode, it's flow still bothers me, but overall I liked it more without crazy commercials getting in the way and seriously kept laughing through most of it.  I fucking love the stripper turned nun.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 17, 2011)

I thought they were all Juniors this year.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Mar 17, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I thought they were all Juniors this year.



me too, what makes you think differently?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 17, 2011)

Kirsty said:


> They say Puck and Finn will graduate this season (Not sure) and all the others at the end of season 3



That did. Plus the fact that this convo was brought up, and since there is one more year after this (senior), would that mean there is only 1 year of the show left? Unless they bring all new people in, but then millions of people will stop watching and lose interest. Unless they go to college?


----------



## Tsukiyo (Mar 17, 2011)

either they will follow them to college or the show will end after season 3 (hopefully not)
really hoping they dont pull something stupid like getting a whole new cast and starting fresh


----------



## Stunna (Mar 17, 2011)

"Loser Like Me" was the highlight of the episode for me.

I would've voted New Directions in a heartbeat.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Mar 17, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> That did. Plus the fact that this convo was brought up, and since there is one more year after this (senior), would that mean there is only 1 year of the show left? Unless they bring all new people in, but then millions of people will stop watching and lose interest. Unless they go to college?



I like the college idea, I thought of it, but what's the chance they all end up at the same college?

xD


----------



## Stunna (Mar 17, 2011)

It could drop a whole lot of the members and focus on just three or four of them at a single college, meeting new members, and having old ones make cameos or something.


----------



## Orochimaru Kusanagi (Mar 17, 2011)

I forget to post in here because I love this show.  Loser Like Me and Raise your glass was really 
awesome.  It was a shout out to the underdogs.  Blackbird moved me to tears, Kurt can really 
make you cry sometime.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Mar 17, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> I like the college idea, I thought of it, but what's the chance they all end up at the same college?
> 
> xD



the college  idea sounds the most practical 

unless they all got held back...

i think they will probably do something, cant see a show like glee only being a 3 season show


----------



## Stunna (Mar 17, 2011)

Sue's biggest move yet... flunking the Glee kids!!


----------



## Tsukiyo (Mar 17, 2011)

she is putting together a band of people who hate will


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I've read that the writers confirmed they most likely will graduate characters and add new people. 

Though I don't think you have too much to worry about, because Glee is shit on continuity and will probably ignore absolutely everything they has hinted to anyones grades beforehand.  The only person I think who has been truly confirmed as a junior is Rachel, considering it was mentioned in the first episode.  

As for the other chars:

Finn & Quinn - Presumed to be the same as Rachel; are getting ready for Prom however (which is traditionally held senior year, though some schools have Junior prom) might be getting ready a year early?

Puck - Hasn't been to a math class in two years.  Also has been to Juvy, who knows whats going on.

Mercedes/Tina/Mike Chang - Writers don't curr, probably will be like "oh they were freshmen lols" and then write them something

Cheerleaders in general/Brittany & Santana - Potentially could only be sophomores considering they started as Quinn's "backgirls" and had trouble finding younger inferior men that weren't eight years old. also said by figgins to be "functionally illiterate"  (which is probably true for Brittany) However Santana and Finn are about the same age as also hinted  by the Madonna episode

Artie/Kurt - always the smarter ones, however never really any clues to their grades.  

Sam- transferred, who knows.

zizes/blaine/ben israel - who knows


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 17, 2011)

I'd prefer if when they choose to replace the cast that they change the show's name. Something like _Glee: The Next Generation_.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 17, 2011)

I wouldn't mind it if they got a new cast and a new series every couple seasons as each one graduated, with cameos from past generations and stuff.


----------



## Jena (Mar 17, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Sue's biggest move yet... flunking the Glee kids!!



At first I read this as "Sue's biggest move yet..._fucking_ the Glee kids!!"
I was like   

And then I realized what you were actually saying, and now I feel like a weird perv.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 17, 2011)

I think the biggest thing if they continued is what they would do for storylines.  Theres only so many things you can do that teenagers encounter in so many variations. 

I have ideas for what they might do... but it's still not enough to really keep it "Glee" and go on for several seasons.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 17, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> *Theres only so many things you can do that teenagers encounter in so many variations*.



Quoted for the mother f'ing truth. Tell that to Degrassi. They have been out for 10 years + and still going strong with the teenage drama.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 18, 2011)

The reason I think that making it a sequel series would be the best idea is simple. If we hate it then we can simply say we like Glee and not the follow up series instead of "I liked it until this season" and if we do like it then it is a new show for us to enjoy.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm pretty sure they're all Juniors.


We haven't seen Jacob around in a while...


----------



## Jena (Mar 18, 2011)

dBs said:


> I'm pretty sure they're all Juniors.
> 
> 
> We haven't seen Jacob around in a while...



I'm fine with that.


----------



## Bart (Mar 18, 2011)

Murphy'll probably copy what they do on _Skins_ 

Ever 2 years on _Skins_, they replace the current cast - due to sixth-form colleges, dubbed it's generation; ergo, first generation, second generation, third generation etc, which could actually be rather interesting to be honest.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Mar 18, 2011)

i dont want them to replace my brittnay


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 18, 2011)

Jena said:


> I'm fine with that.



How dare you. Jacob Ben-Israel is the audience. He's us.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 18, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Stunna said:
> 
> 
> > And how could no one mention Sue socking the governor's wife?!
> ...





Lee Min Jung said:


> Quoted for the mother f'ing truth. Tell that to Degrassi. They have been out for 10 years + and still going strong with the teenage drama.



Degrassi was the first thought I had when people started mentioning bringing in new casts. God knows I don't want this show to ever become Degrassi, which has recycled old plots with new (and worse) characters.

It'd be sad to see this show end after 3 seasons, but at the same time I don't want it to become completely uninteresting rubbish.


dBs said:


> I'm pretty sure they're all Juniors.
> 
> 
> We haven't seen Jacob around in a while...



I thought they were all juniors too, but has it actually ever been confirmed? And yeah, Jacob is hilarious. He needs another apperance. Just not during a performance.

--

Best songs of the episode were Loser Like Me, Hell to the No, Blackbird, and Raise Your Glass. Trouty Mouth had me dying in laughter.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 18, 2011)

I think it will be really sad when they graduate a character like Tina, whom we'll barely know when she goes because they never cared enough to do something with her.


----------



## Just Blaze (Mar 18, 2011)

dBs said:


> I think it will be really sad when they graduate a character like Tina, whom we'll barely know when she goes because they never cared enough to do something with her.



She's Asian, I think we know enough


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 18, 2011)

Just Blaze said:


> She's Asian, I think we know enough



I think that's what the writers are thinking too. 

"Dohoho, she's Asian.  Let's just throw in some jokes for how she's rebelling and everyone else will catch on."

Jenna is so amazingly talented and they've given her barely anything to show for it.  Mercedes is in the same boat, but at least she's been given some development for being considered a part of the main cast.

I think I would have liked this graduating thing if they didn't have to wipe the board clean and start new.  I think I would feel better if they had brought in "freshmen" at the start of season two.  The fact that they didn't makes me a little suspect of if all our current people are actually juniors, lol.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 18, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> I think that's what the writers are thinking too.


Well that is the entire reason she and Mike are together.


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 18, 2011)

Tsukiyo said:


> i dont want them to replace my brittnay



Me neither ;__;




Also, Finn and Quinn are preparing for prom cus Finn is most likely a senior  Finn and Puck are supposed to leave the first I think


----------



## Laurens (Mar 18, 2011)

GLEE IS GAY


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 18, 2011)

Laurens go away  I know by now you think that


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 18, 2011)

Lorenzo knows he loves Glee and all it's Kurt-y goodness.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 18, 2011)

Laurens said:


> GLEE IS GAY


It is funny when people use gay as an insult for something that includes homosexuality.


----------



## Jena (Mar 18, 2011)

Laurens said:


> GLEE IS GAY



YOUR MOM IS GAY.

I win.


----------



## Laurens (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## Narcissus (Mar 18, 2011)

Laurens said:


> GLEE IS GAY



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQ59jBudWwQ[/YOUTUBE]

Also,


Jove said:


> (and those two voices don't mesh well at all).



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgdLdl60EMA[/YOUTUBE]

Begs to differ.


----------



## Jena (Mar 18, 2011)

I have no idea what that's from, but it reminds me of a tampon commercial.


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 18, 2011)

FUN FUN FUN IT"S FRIIIDAAAYYYY




Omg baby it's cold outside


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 18, 2011)

Twenty-five days until the next Glee episode.  Since I see so much activity itt atm, to entertain ourselves till then, 

*What's everyone's favorite season two episode? :33*


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 18, 2011)

Rocky horror Glee show :33 or the one from last week with Brittana


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 18, 2011)

Jena said:


> I have no idea what that's from, but it reminds me of a tampon commercial.



Don't find out. It's painful to listen to.


Kirsty said:


> FUN FUN FUN IT"S FRIIIDAAAYYYY



I would've never listened to that... abomination had you not posted this. 


NudeShroom said:


> Twenty-five days until the next Glee episode.  Since I see so much activity itt atm, to entertain ourselves till then,
> 
> *What's everyone's favorite season two episode? :33*





Duets, The Rocky Horror Glee Show, Original Song...

I can't think of just one, so I'm just naming the ones I liked the most. I could be forgetting some though, so I'll have to check back.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Mar 18, 2011)

god what an awkward .gif. thats from that rebecca black song right? wow that song is atrocious!!


----------



## Jena (Mar 18, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Don't find out. It's painful to listen to.
> 
> 
> I would've never listened to that... abomination had you not posted this.



Too late. 



NudeShroom said:


> Twenty-five days until the next Glee episode.  Since I see so much activity itt atm, to entertain ourselves till then,
> 
> *What's everyone's favorite season two episode? :33*


Probably "Grilled Cheesus".


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 18, 2011)

^Why the religion one? O:


----------



## Jena (Mar 18, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> ^Why the religion one? O:



Even though I didn't like how the rest of his friends kept trying to shove religion down Kurt's throat, I thought that the episode was really moving.

Aside from the end of the Christmas episode, it was the only time this season that I've actually felt an emotional attachment to the show. Humor is great and all, but sometimes there needs to be more.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 18, 2011)

Ah, I know what you mean.  Though I'm totally in love with Brittana, I do feel more attached to what Kurt goes through, and one of my favorite parts is when Blaine sings Teenage Dream to him.  It was the most perfect intro for him and the feeling was AMAZING.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 18, 2011)

I felt that Grilled Cheesus did a great job handling the subject of religion. It showed different beliefs on the matter, and they didn't have Kurt convert by the end of it (which could have been offensive to some viewers). It also did pull some emotional cords with Burt's situation. Plus there were some pretty good performances in that episode ("Papa Can You Hear Me?" "I Look to You" "I Wanna Hold Your Hand").

So it was a pretty decent episode, even if it isn't a part of my personal favorites.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 18, 2011)

The Sue Sylvester Bowl Shuffle: AKA Thriller


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 18, 2011)

Well, I can tell you my least favorite, and that would be "Sexy." I think it's the worst episode the show's done.


Best this season, thus far?


Duets. That stands out as leagues above the rest. Silly Love Songs, Very Sue Christmas, and Rocky Horror below it for me. I still fundamentally don't understand why critics all hated Rocky Horror. I mean, _hated_ it.


Never Been Kissed, Furt, and Sexy being the episodes I disliked, and the rest kind of in the middle. Some like Grilled Cheesus being pretty enjoyable, some like Special Education being a bit boring.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 18, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> I felt that Grilled Cheesus did a great job handling the subject of religion. It showed different beliefs on the matter, and they didn't have Kurt convert by the end of it (which could have been offensive to some viewers). It also did pull some emotional cords with Burt's situation. Plus there were some pretty good performances in that episode ("Papa Can You Hear Me?" "I Look to You" "I Wanna Hold Your Hand").
> 
> So it was a pretty decent episode, even if it isn't a part of my personal favorites.



Though let's face it the episode further cemented that Finn doesn't have a brain to speak of. Though I will agree that it did a fantastic job with the Kurt/Burt realationship and Papa can you Hear Me and I wanna Hold your Hand are among my favorite songs from Season 2


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 18, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> The Sue Sylvester Bowl Shuffle: AKA Thriller



Also a good one.


Jove said:


> I still fundamentally don't understand why critics all hated Rocky Horror. I mean, _hated_ it.



I expected that reaction from the start. It's The fucking ROCKY HORRY PICTURE SHOW. That thing has so many fans and so much enduring power that almost any attempt at doing another take on it (other than a live play) will be instantly hated. You should've seen the fan reactions when MTV talked about doing a remake of the movie.

The episode was just fun though, even if it paled in comparison to the movie.


Emperor Joker said:


> Though let's face it the episode further cemented that Finn doesn't have a brain to speak of. Though I will agree that it did a fantastic job with the Kurt/Burt realationship and Papa can you Hear Me and I wanna Hold your Hand are among my favorite songs from Season 2



I had no idea you watched Glee, EJ.

And yeah, Finn is a blithering idiot.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Mar 18, 2011)

Britney/Brittany is def my fav episode, I still got it on my PVR.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 18, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Also a good one.
> 
> 
> I expected that reaction from the start. It's The fucking ROCKY HORRY PICTURE SHOW. That thing has so many fans and so much enduring power that almost any attempt at doing another take on it (other than a live play) will be instantly hated. You should've seen the fan reactions when MTV talked about doing a remake of the movie.
> ...



Picked it up a few months back...haven't quite caught up yet...though I need to.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 18, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> Britney/Brittany is def my fav episode, I still got it on my PVR.



Aside  from Toxic, that was one of the worst episodes. 

Unless you just really enjoyed the fanservice. 


Emperor Joker said:


> Picked it up a few months back...haven't quite caught up yet...though I need to.



Ah, cool. So how far are you?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 18, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Aside  from Toxic, that was one of the worst episodes.
> 
> Unless you just really enjoyed the fanservice.
> 
> ...



I think when I left off a week or so ago the last episode I watched was either the Rocky Horror Glee Show or the episode after it.

I'd basically been marathoning the first season and jumped right into season two, so I decided to takte a break for a little bit


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDxNx9pZmJc[/YOUTUBE]

"You are aware it's a show about SHOW CHOIR, right?" 



I'm not sure which I could label my favorite episode, because I usually separate them into favorite performances and favorite plots in my own head.

Plot-wise, I have to agree with Duets.  It did a great job on balancing all of the members plotlines and really neglected no one in the end.  

Kurt uniqueness- stick it out alone- Burt win = Awesome
Brittana/Santana telling Artie all he gets her is choice parking = awesome
Sam's fake hair color = lol
Finchel = kinda retarded execution but I think it was sorta funny how they wanted to rig it for Sam's confidence.

The only thing that really sucked was lack of Puck, and like every other episode Tina was shafted to the side for 10 seconds of screentime.

Performance wise, I loved Alcohol.  

My headband was lol
Don't You Want Me - this song has been in my head the past week >_>
Blame it - I love how it had male & female vocals unlike the original
Tik Tok - Only Heather can make this song awesome.  Her dancing was FLAWLESS and her stage presence is amazing.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Mar 18, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Aside  from Toxic, that was one of the worst episodes.
> 
> Unless you just really enjoyed the fanservice.
> 
> ...



Heather Morris is fucking hot. Yeah, the fanservice was great, and I just found the episode funny, cause Brittany said some ridiculous shit. 

No episode really stands out to me as really awesome, I liked Grilled Cheesus, I'm not religious at all, but it was an enjoyable episode, and Rocky Horror. 

My all time fav episode so far was the season 1 finale or Wheels, the episode Sue's sister was introduced in. Season 1 was def better than Season 2 has been so far.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 18, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> I think when I left off a week or so ago the last episode I watched was either the Rocky Horror Glee Show or the episode after it.
> 
> I'd basically been marathoning the first season and jumped right into season two, so I decided to takte a break for a little bit



Yeah, I can see why you'd take a break. 

But glad to have another fan of the show. 


NudeShroom said:


> and like every other episode Tina was shafted to the side for 10 seconds of screentime.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X9FsPRRAMw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
........


> My headband was lol



Made even better by Brittany claiming it to be her favorite song. 


Scott Pilgrim said:


> Heather Morris is fucking hot. Yeah, the fanservice was great, and I just found the episode funny, cause Brittany said some ridiculous shit.
> 
> No episode really stands out to me as really awesome, I liked Grilled Cheesus, I'm not religious at all, but it was an enjoyable episode, and Rocky Horror.
> 
> My all time fav episode so far was the season 1 finale or Wheels, the episode Sue's sister was introduced in. Season 1 was def better than Season 2 has been so far.



I do have to damit they gave some really good fanservice with Brit in that episode. And I think pretty much everyone agrees about season 1 being better than season 2.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm not sure about season 1 being remarkably better tbh.  Sometimes I just wonder if it's some serious case of hindsight bias we all have. xD

Either way it's all Glee in the end, and lately the episodes have been even funnier tbh (once they opened up the characters more it opened a lot more joke options up) though no where near as serious as season one.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 18, 2011)

Sue is gonna start up something huge next episode.


----------



## Jena (Mar 18, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> I'm not sure about season 1 being remarkably better tbh.  Sometimes I just wonder if it's some serious case of hindsight bias we all have. xD
> 
> Either way it's all Glee in the end, and lately the episodes have been even funnier tbh (once they opened up the characters more it opened a lot more joke options up) though no where near as serious as season one.


I don't know. I recently re-watched all of Glee season 1, and it held up pretty well. There were a few episodes that were stupid then too, though. I didn't really like the whole conflict with April, for example.
I don't know. I initially started Season 1 with doubt and mistrust, because I thought that Glee looked stupid before I watched it. I went into Season 2 really hopeful and excited. So I don't think (in my case, any way) that I had a bais for Season 1. 
There still has to be something, because I keep watching each new episode faithfully as it is released.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 19, 2011)

Maybe it's the fact that season 1 had a more solid structure to follow with the pregnancy plotlines and all... I don't know. Maybe because it was still new at the time, or maybe because they gave more focus to other characters (even if it did center on Rachel and Finn). But for some reason I remember feeling a lot more excited for the episodes during season 1, especially Sectionals and Regionals.

That's not to say I still don't enjoy the show; obviously I do because I'm here every week. But season 2 just felt like it wasn't completely sure what it wanted to do with itself. Of course the show has always had a few issues, but it's always been good enough to make up for that and hold my attention, and that's for both seasons.


Jena said:


> I don't know. I initially started Season 1 with doubt and mistrust, because I thought that Glee looked stupid before I watched it.



Same here. 

Had anyone other than Banhammer made this thread, I probably still wouldn't be watching Glee today. Thankfully he and I are friends with a lot of the same interests, so I decided to try the show out.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 19, 2011)

We gotta wait til April.....noooooooooooooooo.

Interesting note though....Next episode is supposed to have Sunshine (Charice) singing a song. Something to look forward to. Still don't know why Vocal Adrenaline wasn't in regionals, oh well.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh no, season 1 is pronouncedly better. 


Part of it is that season 2 is so woefully up and down, mediocre in full. but season 1 is pretty excellent quality regardless.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 19, 2011)

Haha well honestly, at least it lives up to it's name.  I seriously can't help but be in a good mood whenever I rewatch an episode.


----------



## Jena (Mar 19, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Haha well honestly, at least it lives up to it's name.  I seriously can't help but be in a good mood whenever I rewatch an episode.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh my god. People in the comments were talking about Emma's gag reflex joke, I had to google it to find out what she said.



> Rachel Berry: The girl who was throwing up before me left that. I tried, but I guess I just don't have a gag reflex.
> Emma Pillsbury: One day when you're older, that'll turn out to be a gift.



I can't believe I missed this.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 19, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> Britney/Brittany is def my fav episode, I still got it on my PVR.






Scott Pilgrim said:


> Heather Morris is fucking hot. Yeah, the fanservice was great, and I just found the episode funny, cause Brittany said some ridiculous shit.


But it was so poorly written. The plot was just "we're getting drugged and worshiping Britney Spears". At least in the Madonna episode we understood what characters liked about Madonna and it wasn't the ENTIRE GLEE CLUB.

Oh and the music routines. Other than the performance of Toxic they were just recreating her music video. What I like about Glee music is the way the music reflects the characters and the story. Here it was just "buy Britney Spears music, and our covers of Britney Spears music".

And then we've got the Britney cameos. What purpose did they serve? What was the point of giving her cameos where she doesn't do anything.

As far as I'm concerned that episode wasn't canon. It was filler anyway, nothing that happened effected the show's plot in any way.


----------



## Cash (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## Narcissus (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh god, I remember all of those jokes. They would've been so hilarious in the show. 

Maybe they're even funnier for not making it.

Seriously, I laughed out loud.


----------



## Jena (Mar 22, 2011)

No Glee for a while. Sigh.

Ah, well. If you're going through withdrawal too, enjoy this article that I found. It's mildly interesting.

EDIT:


----------



## LMJ (Mar 23, 2011)

Well, atleast we know that April will be back on episode 18. Here's to another drunk episode with her in it!


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 24, 2011)

Just got the 5th soundtrack for Glee. I'm loving the ones as expected. Thriller/Heads Will Roll and Loser Like Me were fun. She's Not There is one of my favorites. Baby is one of those surprising ones I liked from the show. Another surprise was Need You Now considering I didn't care for either of the characters. Don't You Want Me was good any way it goes. And Kiss still frightens me. DX

.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 24, 2011)

^ Lol at the Beaver kid songs, I actually saw the video link the other day for "Somebody to Love" and decided to check it out because I never actually heard the original.

Needless to say Glee made me like his songs, but not his versions. >_>


----------



## Cash (Mar 24, 2011)

Im just ready for the Warbler album exclusives next month


----------



## Tsukiyo (Mar 31, 2011)

they are going to do a born this way ep, with Karofsky and Santana dealing with their sexuality


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2011)

future Santana+Karofsky pairing? Shall I start a FC bout it?


----------



## Jena (Mar 31, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> future Santana+Karofsky pairing? Shall I start a FC bout it?



No....no....NOOOOOO


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2011)

I mean if people feel strongly about it....


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 31, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> future Santana+Karofsky pairing? Shall I start a FC bout it?


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 31, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Well, atleast we know that April will be back on episode 18. Here's to another drunk episode with her in it!



APRIL!


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2011)

So how much you wanna bet she is gonna be drunk as hell again, then at the end of the episode, she is gonna say she is going sober again?


----------



## Tsukiyo (Mar 31, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> future Santana+Karofsky pairing? Shall I start a FC bout it?



but i prefer brittana


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2011)

Sansky or Karotana?


----------



## Tsukiyo (Mar 31, 2011)

neither


----------



## Jena (Mar 31, 2011)

I have to be honest, I don't really like April.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2011)

Most people don't. Nothing good really comes from here. Except for that auditorium that she bought for them in the first season.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 1, 2011)

Tsukiyo said:


> they are going to do a born this way ep, with Karofsky and Santana dealing with their sexuality



I already posted about this a little while back. 


Jena said:


> I have to be honest, I don't really like April.



I already posted about April too.

I'm perfectly fine with her just because I like Kristin Chenoweth.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Apr 1, 2011)

All the shows I watch are either on break, or I watch them on DVD and am waiting on getting more seasons, well I'm waiting for my mom to get more seasons of them, 

I figured my mom has a bunch of show DVDs laying around, but she mostly has season 1 of stuff, so I'm finishing up Criminal Minds season 1 and am going to have to get more.


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 1, 2011)

wish a new ep would air.... any day now.


----------



## Goom (Apr 1, 2011)

At the risk of getting negged to oblivion I say


*Spoiler*: __ 



Fuck glee, dumb show is dumb


----------



## Jena (Apr 1, 2011)

Moogoogaipan said:


> At the risk of getting negged to oblivion I say
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Not to be [entirely] rude, but have you tried watching it?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 1, 2011)

He is just mad cuz in high school he was slushied in the face just like they were in the series, now this show has brought back those bad memories for him.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 2, 2011)

They threw a slushie at a kid in a wheelchair, I know this is fictional but there's no school on earth that would let such behaviour slide. 

Anyway surprisingly from the mess it was in the beginning Im quite liking season 2 now, still not great but it's improving. Can we please bring back Will's wife and her sister? Those two really made the show interesting. And someone stop the pairing shit, it's getting out of hand.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 2, 2011)

Moogoogaipan said:


> At the risk of getting negged to oblivion I say
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


What about the show don't you like? I like the show but there are a fair amount of problems (especially in season two) that annoy me.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 2, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Can we please bring back Will's wife and her sister? Those two really made the show interesting. And someone stop the pairing shit, it's getting out of hand.



THAAAAAANK YOU.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 2, 2011)

Goom said:


> At the risk of getting negged to oblivion I say
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



heh, it has its problems. You either like it or don't


----------



## Goom (Apr 2, 2011)

To be honest, I just don't like how it tries too hard to be diverse.  It made sure to have a handicapped guy, a fat black chick, an asian guy, a homosexual etc.  It's like the producers were like ok we have to be the most diverse show ever!!! We need more minorities!!!  And its also pretty offensive that the producers are making their personalities conform to the stereotypes said about them in general.

But besides that I don't really like how the glee people are said to be losers in the show, when in real life they would pretty obviously be the most popular people in the school.

Besides all that I'm not really one for high school musical shows.  But I admit the show must be doing something right for so many people to like it...


----------



## Orxon (Apr 2, 2011)

I don't really keep up with this show but Blaine's Keane cover is really good :WOW


----------



## LMJ (Apr 2, 2011)

Goom said:


> But besides that I don't really like how the glee people are said to be losers in the show, when in real life they would pretty obviously be the most popular people in the school.



This....so much this. I don't understand that either. If that were my school they would be the most popular people in the school, next to the athletes.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 2, 2011)

Wait, Blaine covered Keane?

Did I miss an episode?!


----------



## Orxon (Apr 2, 2011)

Nah

It's just leaked, I think it's from the next episode or something

You can listen to it here.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 2, 2011)

Somewhere only I know is one of my favourite songs, I hope they don't make it over the top with those expressions.


----------



## Cash (Apr 2, 2011)

That might be the Warbler album exclusive.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 2, 2011)

Goom said:


> To be honest, I just don't like how it tries too hard to be diverse.  It made sure to have a handicapped guy, a fat black chick, an asian guy, a homosexual etc.  It's like the producers were like ok we have to be the most diverse show ever!!! We need more minorities!!!


I guess I see your point. Though it is something that is easy to look past. Once you look past that they are decent characters rather than just being there for the sake of it (well except Mike, and some of them are rarely used well).



Goom said:


> And its also pretty offensive that the producers are making their personalities conform to the stereotypes said about them in general.


This is mostly about Kurt isn't it? Yeah he's the camp gay guy but they are a stereotype for a reason. They're common, I've met a few. I also know other homosexuals of both gender that don't fit the stereotype at all. With that in mind I decided that as long as the next homosexual male introduced wasn't camp I had no problem with Kurt being camp.

Blaine isn't camp (well there was one scene but most of that was Mercades' imagination) so while I have many problems with season two I was glad that didn't take the "every gay character is camp" route.



Goom said:


> But besides that I don't really like how the glee people are said to be losers in the show, when in real life they would pretty obviously be the most popular people in the school.


This is both a good point but I would argue that they still wouldn't be the most popular in school. They'd still be common targets for bullying but not the bottom of the school food chain like they're portrayed in Glee. They'd be in the middle.



Goom said:


> Besides all that I'm not really one for high school musical shows.  But I admit the show must be doing something right for so many people to like it...


It has its ups and downs. Even us fans hate certain things about the show.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 2, 2011)

Goom said:


> At the risk of getting negged to oblivion I say
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Y1D0v1uunU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 2, 2011)

Goom said:


> To be honest, I just don't like how it tries too hard to be diverse.  It made sure to have a handicapped guy, a fat black chick, an asian guy, a homosexual etc.  It's like the producers were like ok we have to be the most diverse show ever!!! We need more minorities!!!  And its also pretty offensive that the producers are making their personalities conform to the stereotypes said about them in general.



Well, they play archetypes pretty straight forwardly. It's on purpose really.
It actually works better if they had started out with complex layered and seemingly the same characters in a show with "loosers" that  you can't immediately catch the conflict in.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Apr 2, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> This....so much this. I don't understand that either. If that were my school they would be the most popular people in the school, next to the athletes.



Yeah, but the most popular students in school (the athletes) pick on the Glee kids, so they default become less popular.

Most of the bullying I've seen are done by the so called athletes, who you just said would be the most popular.

So I don't see a problem.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 2, 2011)

Problem being all the seemingly popular girls are in Glee, in reality plenty of guys would join Glee in hope they could hit that since everyone in Glee is already doing it with each other.

The slushie stuff is out of hand, no school would allow gay kids or kids in wheel chairs to be bullied like that so it's farfetched, so is the bullying when the school jocks are in the Glee club.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 3, 2011)

I always found the overly-dramatic bullying to be done on purpose, either for humor or just for the sake of it. It usually works for me.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 3, 2011)

I see Glee sort of like a parody or satire of high school life, so the stereotypes and over dramatic bullying don't bother me in the slightest.


----------



## The Duchess (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm suffering a Glee withdrawl.  DAMN THESE STUPID BREAKS

Anyway, I don't get the complaints against the diversity. Yeah, a couple of them do play on stereotypes, but as far as I can tell, the stereotyping's limited to Mercedes and Kurt.

Frankly, I'd rather watch a show with a black girl, gay kid, Asian girl, and a kid in a wheelchair and their stories rather than the same white blonde girl and guy that we see on most other TV shows like Dawson's Creek or whatever. Seeing the same kinds of people on TV over and over gets incredibly boring.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm still waiting on my "Nerdy-Otaku Black guy" character


----------



## LMJ (Apr 4, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I'm still waiting on my "Nerdy-Otaku Black guy" character


I can fill those shoes. Maybe I can sing as well.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 4, 2011)

I could fill it if I could sing.

Or dance.

I'm telling you, that character would be golden.

He should be the opposite of every Black stereotype and hook up with Mercedes.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 4, 2011)

Would he hate fried chicken and kool-aid too? Plus ya, Mercedes needs someone.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 4, 2011)

Ermmm....


Nah.

There's some things that _every_ Black person likes. Regardless.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 4, 2011)

I suppose. Although they should have atleast done something temporary with Mercedes and let her go out with that main black guy that is always in Dalton. You know, the one with the long head and the big lips, that kinda moves like he is gay?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeah, I know who you're talking about.

Though I do miss Matt


----------



## LMJ (Apr 4, 2011)

Ya, too bad he left the show....or got fired? dunno.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 4, 2011)

He "transferred".


----------



## LMJ (Apr 4, 2011)

Welllll atleast Sunshine Corazon is coming back.

And the 18th episode of season 2



> According to cast member , who plays  co-captain ,  in "Born This Way" the characters will "explore embracing the things  about [them]selves that [they] don't like and tailoring [their]  performances around that." It will feature homophobic bully  ()  with his homosexuality







> Glee club member  (),  who is also dealing with her sexuality, will receive a new love  interest in "Born This Way", setting up the final three episodes of the  season, which will increase focus on Santana's love for her best friend  ().





> On March 29, 2011,  of   reported that the episode may be extended to 90 minutes, as opposed to  the usual 60 minutes, in which case the producers would include two  extra musical performances



Something to look forward to I suppose.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 4, 2011)

A new love interest for Santana worries me because it might mean the writers don't plan on breaking up Artie and Brittany. That pairing needs to end.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 4, 2011)

Who the hell would her new love interest be? A new person or someone we already know? She gonna turn Mercedes into a lesbo?


----------



## Jena (Apr 4, 2011)

Convert Quinn?
I guess that would take care of the Finn/Rachel/Quinn love triangle.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 4, 2011)

I could possibly see something changing with Quinn when she doesn't win prom queen or Finn blows her off once and for all.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 4, 2011)

That would be silly.

There has been no foreshadowing or anything to even hint that Quinn would roll that way.

I'm upset with her at the moment.

Her sudden reverting to "Bitch-Mode" was so abrupt and random...


----------



## LMJ (Apr 4, 2011)

Ya, which makes me think she is gonna do something drastic when she doesnt win prom queen.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 4, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Her sudden reverting to "Bitch-Mode" was so abrupt and random...


Not to mention a whole season of character development down the drain.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 4, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Not to mention a whole season of character development down the drain.



I kinda felt the same about Finn after he broke up with Rachael and won the championship, his character dev went down the drain too.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't even remember, was Finn a jerk in the beginning of the show?


----------



## The Duchess (Apr 4, 2011)

^ Sort of. He blew Rachel off for the yearbook thing in "Matress" and made out with her to lead her on into re-joining Glee so that he could win a musical scholarship. Granted, it was so that he could support what he thought was his child but still.



Gaiash said:


> A new love interest for Santana worries me because it might mean the writers don't plan on breaking up Artie and Brittany. That pairing needs to end.


Agreed. Artie and Tina need to get back together and start having Asian nerd babies asap.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 4, 2011)

Halo > Tina.


----------



## Jena (Apr 4, 2011)

I wish Artie and Tina would get back together.

Would it be shallow to admit that's one of the only reasons why I'm still watching Glee?


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 5, 2011)

Breaking up Artie and tine was one of the show's biggest mistakes. They were one of the most interesting couples, and a huge breath of fresh air away from Finn and Rachel's melodrama. And Quinn becoming Queen Bitch again was annoying, but not nearly as much as Finn's hypocrisy. Mercedes not getting enough attention when she has the most powerful voice is silly too.

Where was it said Santana was getting a new love interest?


Stunna said:


> Ermmm....
> 
> 
> Nah.
> ...



Indeed. I do not act like the stereotypical black male at all, but I'll still tell you to pass me that fried chicken. 

BTW, nice set.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-K4hC6HxfI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 5, 2011)

and here I thought I liked chicken because it was delicious. Now it turns out it's because I am one sixty fourth black.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah.

Must be a shock.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 6, 2011)

Well for episode 17, the next episode we have....



> At least thirteen guest stars are lined up for this episode, including , who will reprise her role of substitute teacher  for a third time





> Having previously appeared in the second season's , Jackson and  return in "A Night of Neglect", the latter playing , member of Vocal Adrenaline.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 6, 2011)

Unless these thirteen guest stars become their own glee club, seriously not interested in this orgy murphy is probably responsible for.

I understand many of them have probably wanted to be on the show because I bet its a ton of fun, but thirteen in one is ridiculous


----------



## LMJ (Apr 6, 2011)

Well, now that I look ahead further, 



> Additional recurring guest characters set to appear include New Directions members  (),  (), and  (), school bullies  () and Azimio (James Earl), school reporter  (), cheerleader  (Lauren Potter), local news anchor Rod Remington (Bill A. Jones), and  (), lead singer of another rival glee club, the Dalton Academy Warblers



So i guess that Blaine still isnt a reg, even though he is on like every ep. Same goes for Mike, Sam and Lauren


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 6, 2011)

13 guest stars sounds ridiculous. I mean really, that's just an unnecessary cluster. It will be nice to Sunshine again though.


Banhammer said:


> and here I thought I liked chicken because it was delicious. Now it turns out it's because I am one sixty fourth black.



Of course! 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGrqW3nx5HM[/YOUTUBE]

Get can get a club of all-black singers to perform that.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 6, 2011)

Ugh, dont start that song up again. We don't deserve it.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 6, 2011)

Of course. 

Quick! Someone post Rebecca Black's Friday!


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 6, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Unless these thirteen guest stars become their own glee club, seriously not interested in this orgy murphy is probably responsible for.
> 
> I understand many of them have probably wanted to be on the show because I bet its a ton of fun, but thirteen in one is ridiculous


It is also an example of how the Glee production staff are too flattered by the fact people want to guest star that they are letting anyone who wants to make an appearence. I just hope these guests play characters who were made for them because season one's guest stars were good not because of the actor/actress but the character (even when said actor/actress is someone like Kristin Chenoweth, Neil Patrick Harris or Idina Menzel).


----------



## Stunna (Apr 6, 2011)

Re-watched _Grilled Cheesus_ and I'm disappointed with how Finn was handled in that episode.

It's like they gave Finn religion just so that they could take it away.

He's so initially devout, and he has one talk with Emma, with no other reason than that, and gives up on religion completely.


----------



## The Duchess (Apr 6, 2011)

Jena said:


> I wish Artie and Tina would get back together.
> 
> Would it be shallow to admit that's one of the only reasons why I'm still watching Glee?




I do too.

Well, I wouldn't say it's the only reason I keep watching anymore, but it's definitely a big reason. That, and Kevin McHale's sexyfineness. 

I'm still waiting for a Tina solo/storyline, even if it's not a big one. And I really enjoy the musical performances. But honestly, I don't care about the Quinn/Finn/Rachel triangle nor the Wemma drama. Though it's not like I was ever a major shipper of the main pairings, I just find the drama boring now.



Narcissus said:


> Breaking up Artie and tine was one of the show's biggest mistakes. They were one of the most interesting couples, and a huge breath of fresh air away from Finn and Rachel's melodrama.


Agreed. They were pretty much the only stable couple in season 1 besides the stutter thing. Plus I just find those characters so much more interesting and unique than Finn/Rachel.



NudeShroom said:


> Unless these thirteen guest stars become their own glee club, seriously not interested in this orgy murphy is probably responsible for.
> 
> I understand many of them have probably wanted to be on the show because I bet its a ton of fun, but thirteen in one is ridiculous


Yeah, it's getting out of hand. And after "Sexy", I didn't want to see Holly Holiday ever again. Her "Oh, teen celibacy? You must be frigid!" mentality made me want to slap her.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 6, 2011)

To me the appeal of Artie and Tina was that they had their problems but they dealt with them. They weren't having the same drama that the main love octogon were but real realionship troubles that regular couples have. They felt more like a couple than any other couple in the show.

On the subject of Holly Holiday I find her a boring character. I've only seen her first appearence but she wasn't interesting in the slightest. April Rhodes, Bryan Ryan and Shelby Corcoran were interesting characters and while they are played by and actor and actresses I really like I never saw them as just guest stars but actual characters in the show with real connections to the cast. Holly Holiday is just Gwyneth Paltrow playing a teacher.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 6, 2011)

So how much you wanna bet that if show decides to go give Mercedes some backstory about her life or w/e it is going to be the typical black, baby mama drama? Like she living in the ghetto, where you are too afraid to go outside cuz of the neighborhood? Alot of gangs, and that shit.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 7, 2011)

Mercedes' dad is a dentist, she wouldn't be living in the hood. 

Though then again Santana's dad is a doctor and she lives in Lima Heights.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 7, 2011)

A small bit of news



> The episode will run for an extended 90 minutes, as opposed to the usual 60 minutes.  of  reported that the producers will include two extra musical performances to fill the extended timeslot. Series creator   stated that he believed the extension was granted as there were two  songs which would otherwise have been cut for length. He welcomed the  additional 24 minutes of screen time, and commented: "We're always  desperately cutting down our episodes. Even when we write them, and then  in the editing room we're always throwing away stuff that I really love  to get it down to time. [...] It will be just really interesting  content-wise for us [to have an extension]."


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 8, 2011)

Does anyone know a good place for me to watch season two episodes? I need to catch up with the UK release but I can't find a good place to watch the episodes that have aired so far.


----------



## Jena (Apr 8, 2011)

Hulu.com has some (I believe that they have the five latest episodes, but they may have more).

I'm not sure if the site's available in the UK though. I think it might spawn an error message if you try to play videos. Don't know for sure though.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 8, 2011)

Jena said:


> Hulu.com has some (I believe that they have the five latest episodes, but they may have more).
> 
> I'm not sure if the site's available in the UK though. I think it might spawn an error message if you try to play videos. Don't know for sure though.


Yeah Hulu is one of those sites that limit their viewing audience to North America.


----------



## Jena (Apr 8, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Yeah Hulu is one of those sites that limit their viewing audience to North America.



I hate crap like that.

I think that Fox's website might have some. I know they have clips at least. Glee is one of those ones that is difficult to find online because the producers/company/whatever cracks down really hard on copyright.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 8, 2011)

Jena said:


> I hate crap like that.
> 
> I think that Fox's website might have some. I know they have clips at least. Glee is one of those ones that is difficult to find online because the producers/company/whatever cracks down really hard on copyright.


And these companies wonder why people pirate their shows.


----------



## The Duchess (Apr 11, 2011)

ZOMG TINA'S SINGING A SOLO IN THIS NEXT EP  



NudeShroom said:


> Mercedes' dad is a dentist, she wouldn't be living in the hood.
> 
> *Though then again Santana's dad is a doctor and she lives in Lima Heights.*


I think Santana was just lying about that to try and scare Lauren.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 11, 2011)

Found streaming sites. I watched the American Football zombie episode. It was ok but as with most American Football centered episodes when they actually started playing the sport I was bored.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 11, 2011)

I bet you that after Tina, Mercedes will have a solo.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 11, 2011)

The Duchess said:


> ZOMG TINA'S SINGING A SOLO IN THIS NEXT EP
> 
> 
> I think Santana was just lying about that to try and scare Lauren.



Hehe yeah, I did a search for the joke and she lives in Lima Heights Adjacent, meaning she lives in the good part of town that's right next to the bad part.


----------



## Cash (Apr 11, 2011)

wait, its coming back this week?


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 11, 2011)

yep. pek


----------



## LMJ (Apr 11, 2011)

says the 19th.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Apr 11, 2011)

i have to wait another week


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 11, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

They changed it.  It was the 12th a while back when I checked.


----------



## Cash (Apr 11, 2011)

This is terrible


----------



## cheshire cat (Apr 11, 2011)

i was wondering when i'd get the next ep.. 


I was just rewatching eps (a very glee christmas) and I found it funny when they were going around classes to sing but their classmates told them that they sucked

then I watched britney/britanny ep again and they performed in the gym and the whole school loved them rofl? sorta doesn't make sense


----------



## Stunna (Apr 11, 2011)

Last time I checked, it said the 18th.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 11, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Last time I checked, it said the 18th.



Glee comes on, on a tue, not mon.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 12, 2011)

So Sunshine is supposed to sing

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgECf6qUmqQ&feature=fvst[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jena (Apr 12, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> So Sunshine is supposed to sing
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgECf6qUmqQ&feature=fvst[/YOUTUBE]



Oh god, I hate that song!


----------



## Fermata (Apr 12, 2011)

New Glee promo that I hadn't seen posted here ....to whoever said that Mercedes would be getting a new solo- looks like you were right
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wf-2e3e3JMk[/YOUTUBE]
Also, the "Born This Way" episode is apparently going to be 90 minutes (which I guess means it'll be a hour without commercials) instead of the usual hour 

EDIT: Other spoilers...

*Spoiler*: __ 



Idk if this will be on the show or not...but another Warblers' song leaked...
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYdWcKQVFfs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Possible song spoilers?
- "One Night In Bangkok" by Murray Head sung by Sandy
- "All By Myself" by Eric Carmen sung by Sunshine Corazon
- "Ain’t No Way" by Aretha Franklin sung by Mercedes
- "Bubble Toes" by Jack Johnson sung by Quinn with Mike on the moves
- "I Follow Rivers" by Lykke Li sung by Tina
- "Turning Tables" by Adele sung by Holly Holiday and ND
- "Somewhere Only We Know" by Keane sung by Blaine, The Warblers and ND


----------



## LMJ (Apr 12, 2011)

Wait, I thought that A night of neglect was the next episode on the 19th, not born this way. Ugh plus more Hollie and Shue. I could tell that they were going to hit up Mercedes and Tina soon. LOL, how fitting, Mercedes doing a Aretha song.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 12, 2011)

- "Turning Tables" by Adele sung by Holly Holiday and ND

FFFFFFF

I was one of the people hoping they'd give Adele to Santana.  Fuckin Holiday keeps stealing her songs >_>


----------



## Cash (Apr 12, 2011)

I dont like Hollie's voice tbh. Its ok.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 12, 2011)

What i wonder is, who will be Santana's "new love interest". Who is available? Or are they bringing in someone new.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 12, 2011)

I was praying for an encore of trouty mouth


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 12, 2011)

cheshire cat said:


> I was just rewatching eps (a very glee christmas) and I found it funny when they were going around classes to sing but their classmates told them that they sucked
> 
> then I watched britney/britanny ep again and they performed in the gym and the whole school loved them rofl? sorta doesn't make sense


That Britney episode should be looked at as non-canon. It's just a 43 minute video of people going on about how much they love a woman who sounds like she has a headache/cold when she sings.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 12, 2011)

Nice promo. It's about time Mercedes got some more attention. Looks like Finn was dancing with Mike though? 

And I did like Hollie's cover of Forget You, but everything else was just meh. After this long break, a 90 min episode is well-welcomed.

Blaine also defends Kurt and Sue is hilarious as always. And I still  refuse to listen to the songs before the episode.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 12, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> That Britney episode should be looked at as non-canon. It's just a 43 minute video of people going on about how much they love a woman who sounds like she has a headache/cold when she sings.




"Toxic ---> Britney Spears Sex Riot" is canon.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 12, 2011)

Toxic was the only good thing about that episode.

But the reason the school reacted that way was because their performance was sexual; they had the same kind of reaction after Push It in season 1. During the Christmas episode they were singing carols, so the kids had a different (and much more negative) reaction.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 13, 2011)

I just watched Silly Love Songs. Finn and Quinn's character derailment is worse than I thought.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 13, 2011)

Finn and Quinn's attitude after Finn's breakup with Rachael is so stupid. Whole season of character development for the two, and they just throw it out the window. What was the point?


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 13, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Finn and Quinn's attitude after Finn's breakup with Rachael is so stupid. Whole season of character development for the two, and they just throw it out the window. What was the point?


From what I'm aware it only gets worse from here. I'm not looking forward to this arc.


----------



## Jena (Apr 13, 2011)

The level of apathy I have about Quinn/Finn is practically at "being trapped in the car for five hours without my iPod" level, but it's nearing "history lecture about British parlament practices" level.

If it dips much farther I might die.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 13, 2011)

I think what is especially annoying about this is that I actually liked the way Quinn's character was going before this happened. She was trying to turn her life around didn't want to make the same mistakes she made back when the show started. And now she's making those exact same mistakes. Oh and the whole Quinn/Mercedes friendship went nowhere.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 13, 2011)

Preach on about the Quinn/Mercedes relationship.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 13, 2011)

I was right it does get worse. Just watched the following episode and not only do we have more destruction of Quinn's character development (more her than Finn this time) but the same problem I had with the Britney episode, mindless praise.

When I heard the complaining about Justin Bieber in Glee I just shrugged and thought that since I find his music bland and forgettable it wouldn't bother me and it wasn't like this was a tribute episode. But no despite not being the entire episode we still get over praise for a singer and for some reason they seem to think wearing a zip up hoodie is a Justin Bieber thing. I've been wearing zip up hoodies (including a purple one from Threadless that looks a lot like Sam's except ) long before I even heard of Justin Bieber.

I have nothing against Justin Bieber, in my opinion he's neither good or bad, but for crying out loud they need to stop kissing up to celebrities. What is a shame is that if you take out all the relationship and Bieber stuff the rest of the episode is actually pretty good.

*looks at the name of the next episode*
Oh sweet Arceus it's the alcohol episode. Looks like I've got douche Kurt to look forward to now. Please tell me the episodes after this one are good.


----------



## Jena (Apr 13, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> *looks at the name of the next episode*
> Oh sweet Arceus it's the alcohol episode. Looks like I've got douche Kurt to look forward to now. Please tell me the episodes after this one are good.



Uhhhhhhhh.....
They're great.

I'M LYING TO MAKE HER FEEL BETTER!


----------



## LMJ (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey, there was that one episode...


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 13, 2011)

The Alcohol ep was cringeworthy. They drink a little and all of a sudden their sexuality begins to flip, they're looser and next thing you know it's a scene out of the exorcist and they swear off alcohol forever. Only for Will to tell them to drink responsibly. And Kurt's hypocrisy is reaching fail level, he really is a self involved.

Quinn and Finn have been wrecked for me. He goes ballistic on Rachel for cheating but then proceeds to do the dirty with Quinn while she's with Sam. And if that wasn't bad enough Quinn finally chooses Sam because he's like Bieber. I mean seriously they're destroying her character. 

I really wish the show was about them as individuals and their problems weren't just about which guy/girl their in love with this week. And end the theme weeks, it's like watching American Idol, except cheesier.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 14, 2011)

Jena said:


> Uhhhhhhhh.....
> They're great.
> 
> I'M LYING TO MAKE HER FEEL BETTER!


Ok let me rephrase. Are they any better than the ones I've seen so far?

Despite my Fluttershy avatar I'm actually a guy.



Ennoea said:


> And end the theme weeks, it's like watching American Idol, except cheesier.


So it's like watching X-Factor.


----------



## Jena (Apr 14, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Ok let me rephrase. Are they any better than the ones I've seen so far?
> 
> Despite my Fluttershy avatar I'm actually a guy.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I was trying to make a reference to Futurama. I attempted to find a clip, but it was nowhere to be found.

You're on the Drinking episode, right? Then...er...no, not really. Opinions vary, but I didn't really like any of the newer episodes. Sure they had some "moments" but they weren't overarchingly good. "Sexy" is pretty terrible, but the parts with Kurt and then Santana and Britney are pretty good (if you're a Santana fan you'll probably like the episode-it got me a little misty eyed at parts). "Original Song" is a little better...I guess. The episode feels really rushed IMO.


*Spoiler*: _Spoilers for "Original Song"_ 




Also, the whole romance with Kurt/Blaine is extremely disappointing. I was hoping that they'd slowly build it up, which seemed to be the direction that they were headed, but then it veers off and gets a quick resolution. Blaine doesn't love Kurt, but then suddenly he sees him sing and then he liek totes for realzies loves him and they kiss awkwardly and then skip into the sunset as a shiny new couple to be pulled apart in the future a la Glee-brand contrived plot device.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 14, 2011)

Ya was disappointed with Dalton's song at regionals. I was hoping that the songs would get faster..or something...it was missing that UMPH.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 14, 2011)

Jena said:


> Yeah, I was trying to make a reference to Futurama. I attempted to find a clip, but it was nowhere to be found.


Oh yes now I remember.



Jena said:


> You're on the Drinking episode, right?


Yep. Just finished watching it now (making me up to date with the UK broadcast) and it was terrible. Douche Kurt was annoying as ever and everyone's love for alcohol came out of nowhere.



Jena said:


> Then...er...no, not really. Opinions vary, but I didn't really like any of the newer episodes. Sure they had some "moments" but they weren't overarchingly good. "Sexy" is pretty terrible, but the parts with Kurt and then Santana and Britney are pretty good (if you're a Santana fan you'll probably like the episode-it got me a little misty eyed at parts).


So I should expect an improvement but still bad with a decent Santana sub plot?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 14, 2011)

Still no new episode?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 14, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Oh yes now I remember.
> 
> 
> Yep. Just finished watching it now (making me up to date with the UK broadcast) and it was terrible. Douche Kurt was annoying as ever and everyone's love for alcohol came out of nowhere.
> ...



Landslide!!!


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jgg_3e04578[/YOUTUBE]

Charice has such a pleasant speaking voice.  <3

And cool, Ashley Fink (Lauren) finally appeared in a preview.  But she was acting in-character, it seems. xD


----------



## Stunna (Apr 15, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Still no new episode?



Comes on the 19th I believe.


----------



## Cash (Apr 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]jqq3cgvZSTE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LMJ (Apr 16, 2011)

Wow, an actual good song they chose to sing. Bout time.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 16, 2011)

I FREAKING knew they were going to cover it.

I should have said it earlier so you guys would believe me.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 16, 2011)

Nah, we prob knew it deep down inside that they were going to do it. It is too big of an internet/music meme to pass it up.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 16, 2011)

Still waiting for "Never Gonna Give You Up".


----------



## Cash (Apr 16, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Nah, we prob knew it deep down inside that they were going to do it. It is too big of an internet/music meme to pass it up.



Pretty much. A wrestler even performed it at wrestlemania. Its everywhere.
[YOUTUBE]7iMATYbejXM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LMJ (Apr 16, 2011)

Yah, kinda known thing. Sorta like how we KNEW Brit was gonna do a Britney/Ke$ha song.

And how we KNEW that Karofsky was gonna kiss Kurt....oh wait....


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 16, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Still waiting for "Never Gonna Give You Up".


I'd say Puck should be the one to sing it. Then we can Puck Roll people.


----------



## KittieSocks (Apr 16, 2011)

My mum loves, loves this show...


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 16, 2011)

KittieSocks said:


> My mum loves, loves this show...


Does she agree with us that season two does not live up to season one?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2011)

Who is going to be Santana's new love interest? Guesses...
Also yes! New Glee this week. Bout damn time.


----------



## Jena (Apr 17, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Who is going to be Santana's new love interest? Guesses...
> Also yes! New Glee this week. Bout damn time.



Sunshine


----------



## LMJ (Apr 18, 2011)

something to look at til 2morrow. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJO6ujCuKAE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 19, 2011)

Saw Sexy. The Santana subplot was nice but the rest was just boring more than anything.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 19, 2011)

Sexy should have been just about Brittany and Santana. The Warblers shit was silly, "lets get sexy", yay bubbles? Wtf.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 19, 2011)

If all the episode from now untill the finale are Sam / Santanna centric, I will not complain.


TROUTY MOOOOOOOUTH!


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 19, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Sexy should have been just about Brittany and Santana. The Warblers shit was silly, "lets get sexy", yay bubbles? Wtf.


I think this was their attepts at trying to make the routines fancy getting out of hand.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 19, 2011)

And how annoying is Emma? Wholesome good time? Poor Husband.


----------



## Jena (Apr 19, 2011)

Polly Pocket or whatever the heck Gwyneth Paltrow's character is named needs to go away.

Le grrr.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 19, 2011)

Holly Holiday, I like her but Idk calling kids frigid was wrong and it's sad that these kids can't call her out on her simplistic views of sex. Alot of kids have different reason for staying celibate and Religions isn't always the case, nor is the kid being frigid.

And I hope what they showed isn't true. I was a good honest student but damn even I knew about safe sex etc when I was 12.


----------



## Jena (Apr 19, 2011)

I just don't understand her character, tbh. When she was first introduced she was a secretly unconfident rebel who liked living in the moment. Now she's some kind of sex goddess? I feel like her character has no definitive character.


And WillXEmma will finally return? Plz?


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 19, 2011)

Wtf once again treating tina like shit >_>


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 19, 2011)

The best thing about this episode is the recognizition it's giving Mercedes. Thank god for that, because she deserves it.

Get off the stage Holliday!

And  @ Sue, I can always count on her for humor.

Still wish they could've given Tina a real solo and used someone else for the heckling though.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 19, 2011)

^agreed

Gwyneth, great actress, but please just throw away that script they hand you each week. 

Still would have preferred Santana singing Adele


----------



## Jena (Apr 19, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Get off the stage Holliday!



Ha-ha, couldn't agree more


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 19, 2011)

Great job Mercedes.
Hilarious that Sue's efforts actually funded the Glee club. 
90 minute episode coming! 

The relationship between Shu and Holliday felt so pointless...

Also everyone, Glee is back in the  running for TV Show of the Month.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 19, 2011)

That was an awfully... scatterbrained episode. And not the in good Glee way.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 19, 2011)

Meh, I felt it was mediocre, with some silliness (Mercedes asking for a puppy came off as ridiculous rather than funny).


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 19, 2011)

it was meh.  I liked the mercedes/rachel part and when santana threatened to take one of karofsky's balls but that was about it

i also missed the first 3 minutes or so of the episode, sadly


----------



## Jena (Apr 19, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> it was meh.  I liked the mercedes/rachel part *and when santana threatened to take one of karofsky's balls* but that was about it



That was easily my favorite part. 
It wasn't....terrible, but it wasn't entertaining either. It seemed like nothing really happened and all the conflicts were rehashed drama from the first season.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 19, 2011)

Well the good thing is, Holly Holiday's long overdue stay seems to be over.  At first it was sorta like "cool, we had a substitute" but then it was needless plugging of Gwyneth Paltrow being some wacky character that she honestly didn't need, she's a good respectable actress. Then again, I guess it was fun for her to do.  

But goddamn Murphy, learn to say no to people wanting to appear.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 19, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> And how annoying is Emma? Wholesome good time? Poor Husband.


You know what annoys me about their relationship? We only ever see it when Carl is at the school which almost never is.

When did they meet? Off screen.
When did Carl propose? Off screen.
When was the wedding? Off screen.

I mean they may not be an interesting pairing but can they stop making every important step in their relationship happen off screen?



NudeShroom said:


> But goddamn Murphy, learn to say no to people wanting to appear.


This!


----------



## Grrblt (Apr 20, 2011)

I waited over a month for _that_? Fuck you, Glee makers.


----------



## Cash (Apr 20, 2011)

Ep was pretty lame.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 20, 2011)

It was actually a pretty great episode. None of the musics were exactly ICONIC but the context made them have real heart, and I kinda  big time at the Goodbye.
Fuck all the haters, I liked that character.
The "on again, off again" summary plot is a turn down, but returning to something familiar before a strong change might be a good thing for future episodes.

Also, the end made me lulz.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 20, 2011)

Also Santanna is gonna Santanna.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 20, 2011)

> In "Rumours", cheerleading coach  () publishes provocative material in the  and the McKinley High  come across "interesting" news about the family of fellow member  (). Meanwhile, the club's director  ()  receives a visit from his friend April Rhodes (Chenoweth), who attempts  to convince him to be involved with her new project: a  entitled _Crossroads_.



Episode 19 quick synopsis.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 20, 2011)

THE CHENO IS COMING BACK


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 20, 2011)

Finally, a guest star me likes.   The synopsis on Wikipedia as to why she's back was hilarious 

I wonder what is gonna be on about Sam


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 20, 2011)

One of the best guest stars.

Now if they manage to get NPH to return, I will forgive all wrong-doings of this season.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 20, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Fuck all the haters, I liked that character.


Who? Holly Holiday? But she's boring.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 20, 2011)

She's absolutely the opposite of boring. She's the "I thought you'd never ask" character. She's the let's do it, why are you people seriously all hung up on this bullshit?
Ms Holyday, the kids feel constricted and unchalanged by an obsolete mentor
CeLo Time, fuck you 
Ms Holiday, my wife won't make love to me!
Let's cut the feelings talk, bitch's still in love with will schuester
Mrs Holiday, we want to do a sex tape and no one can stop us!
Ride on,  just watch out for those damned child porn laws
Ms Holiday, those hecklers are hurting our feelings
I'll put'em all in line 
Ms Holiday, the glee club needs money for transportation
Let's rock and roll with a motherfucking concert 
Ms Holiday Holiday, the kids aren't learning any history
It's Hermaphrodite Nazi Sympathiser Cosplay time 

What on God's earth about her is boring?


----------



## Cash (Apr 20, 2011)

.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 20, 2011)

Afternoon Delighttttttttt


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 20, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> She's absolutely the opposite of boring. She's the "I thought you'd never ask" character. She's the let's do it, why are you people seriously all hung up on this bullshit?


I know. That's what's boring about her.

Now April Rhodes, she is a fun character that is well written.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 20, 2011)

F that drunkard.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 20, 2011)

I liked Holly at first, she just started going nowhere fast.  By no means boring, but the writing wasn't strong enough to see her worth as a character much longer.

I liked Chenoweth's first episode a lot, because of how she was corrupting everyone.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 20, 2011)

The cheno could get a tony for just sitting on a chair reading the yellow pages on high notes. She could be cast as Batman or Finn and still be the right choice.
Not fair comparing her to Holly. Who I still defend as a great character.

"I live the wild life of a substitute teacher"


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 20, 2011)

I guess what I find boring about Holly is how she solves everyones problems with little to no effort. One of the things I find interesting about Glee is how characters solve a problem they've come across but when Holly is there she does it for them.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 20, 2011)

What I like about Holly is the way she solves her problems

"You're all hung up on irrelevant bullshit. Don't worry though, I used to be like that too."
"What happened?"
"Got punched in the face. "


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 20, 2011)

She's not deep as a river mind you, but it's her purposed choice to _not_ let herself be caught up in the current that makes her a very good character to me.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 21, 2011)

Just watched the episode. Wtf they had to cut of Tina's song eh? The Santana Karofsky thing was pretty LOL. Was wondering where Terri was this whole time btw. Sunshine's and Mercede's songs were amazing. Hollie's wasn't so bad either, now that I think about it. Ugh, guess they could only get Sunshine for like 10min. W/e. So much could be done with her character, but I guess she doesn't have time for Glee with her music career. Guess we will see her at the end of the season. Wonder who Santana's new love interest is gonna be.


----------



## Synn (Apr 21, 2011)

Loved the scene with Santana, Blaine, Kurt and Karofsky


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 21, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> It was actually a pretty great episode.



You must be speaking entirely as a fan, because there's no way anyone could objectively consider that anything but a dreadful episode.


And even as a fan I'd have to wonder what was worthwhile about it. Not many memorable lines, transparent and preachy writing... just godawful.


For me, the true benefit is that the totally obnoxious, show-dominating Holiday.

She will not be missed. Sandy Ryerson will be, though.


----------



## ArticFace (Apr 21, 2011)

It wasn't that bad of an episode, I can overlook most of the failures, but there is something that I just can't ignore, the fact that they are always cutting Tina's performances short and always exaggerating the whole performance, it just pisses me off.
Give Tina a proper solo!


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 21, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Was wondering where Terri was this whole time btw.



Ikr?  I actually really like Terri as a character, despite her storyline having pretty bad reviews from the first season.



> Wonder who Santana's new love interest is gonna be.



I would totally jump in line to audition for this part. 



ArticFace said:


> It wasn't that bad of an episode, I can overlook most of the failures, but there is something that I just can't ignore, the fact that they are always cutting Tina's performances short and always exaggerating the whole performance, it just pisses me off.
> Give Tina a proper solo!



Whole thread pretty much agrees. xD


----------



## LMJ (Apr 21, 2011)

So we all know that they are going to lose nationals, but i actually wonder if they are going to end the show at season 3, where most are graduating next year, or just replace the people that are graduating. Cuz i know the show wont be the same if Rachael or Finn leaves. Or maybe they will go on to college version?


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 21, 2011)

Jove said:


> You must be speaking entirely as a fan,



I meant it "great" as in "set things for a strong base from which to now move on to an actual story"
The following episodes of this series will determine whether or not this eppie was worth having.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh Sandy, you beautiful predatory gay man, you. It was nice to see Sunshine there again even if it was only for that song. And then Santana, a pure joy. xD I did enjoy Turning Tables, both Adele's and Gwyneth's.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 21, 2011)

ArticFace said:


> It wasn't that bad of an episode, I can overlook most of the failures, but there is something that I just can't ignore, the fact that they are always cutting Tina's performances short and always exaggerating the whole performance, it just pisses me off.
> Give Tina a proper solo!


They're still doing that? That Valentines episode was bad enough (especially since she was apparently crying because of how much she cared about the boyfriend who she spends all couple scenes with talking about the fact they're both asian). Remember when Tina had an interesting story about her identity and a relationship with Artie that had real reasons to support? Those were the days.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 21, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> That Valentines episode was bad enough (especially since she was apparently crying because of how much she cared about the boyfriend who she spends all couple scenes with talking about the fact they're both asian).



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XBYuqASY6Q[/YOUTUBE]

murphyisatroll.jpg


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 21, 2011)

santy is gonna sand.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 21, 2011)

Semi-random thought: the show version of Valerie does not do the full length version justice.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8AQtL6JVWg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R00t_Decision (Apr 23, 2011)

I posted in the very first page of this thread, and I still haven't seen past episode 3.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 23, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I meant it "great" as in "set things for a strong base from which to now move on to an actual story"
> The following episodes of this series will determine whether or not this eppie was worth having.



That's true.

Honestly, I don't think it did an adequate job of that, either (beyond the Kurt-Blaine-Karovsky interlude), but we'll see.


----------



## Grrblt (Apr 23, 2011)

R00t_Decision said:


> I posted in the very first page of this thread, and I still haven't seen past episode 3.



Episode 4 is probably the best one to be honest.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 23, 2011)

Umm....wtf up with the April episode coming out? Like every song is from Fleetwood Mac.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 23, 2011)

> The episode shares with its name with a 1977 Fleetwood Mac studio album, the entirety of which Glee has been granted to cover. It will be the series' first episode to showcase an album.[4]



also from wiki


----------



## LMJ (Apr 23, 2011)

Ya, but a whole episode with like 5 songs from that same grp? Although I think about that Spears episode. Nvm they did 5 songs there too. Oh wait, it says 6 songs from FM. Damn.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 23, 2011)

Slave 4 U, Me Against the Music, Stronger, Baby One More Time, and Toxic.

And they had Only Exception at the end, which was a Paramore song.

And also with the Gaga episode, they did non-Gaga, and in Madonna they did... all her songs.

So we can't be sure, they might have outside songs, but I doubt it for this one.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 23, 2011)

Yea. considering they are doing 6 songs on it. But we shall see. I think I will look up Fleetwood Mac, and listen to a couple.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 25, 2011)

They're going gaga.

Again


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 25, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> They're going gaga.
> 
> Again


They're promoting it that way despite the fact it seems that they're only singing one of her songs (yes I know the episode is named after that song but still...). Personally I'm more interested in hearing their take one Somewhere Only We Know by Keane.

Anyway the UK release is now one episode behind the US (until tomorrow when you get another new episode) so from this point you won't know that much more than me when I post my responces to episodes.

Anyway this last one I saw was better than I expected. The Quinn/Finn/Rachel love triangle thing was still awful but that was to be expected. I liked the original songs (including some of the rejected ones) music-wise this was a huge improvement over most of season two. I do think the Kurt/Blaine match up was a little rushed but once that rush was out of the way they were a nice couple, made me remember that Glee can have well written couples.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 25, 2011)

I was going to point out that Glee was up for TV Show of the Month, but I don't even feel like honoring it right now...


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 25, 2011)

Well if it makes you feel better, I'm pretty sure Game of Thrones will probably win. =P


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 25, 2011)

Why do I get the feeling Kurt will come running back to New Directions now? 

Episode was okay, the original songs were decent but too much Rachel/Quinn/Finn triangle gives me a headache. I want more Santana, Trouty mouth was fantastic, should have sang it at regionals


----------



## Noda. B (Apr 25, 2011)

So I missed the episode last week and I really don't plan on watching it in time for the next episode. Can anyone summarize it for me and was there any performance worth watching? Thanks 

Also, I rewatched last season's Bohemian Rhapsody performance, what the hell happened to Quinn and Mercedes


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 25, 2011)

Noda. B said:


> So I missed the episode last week and I really don't plan on watching it in time for the next episode. Can anyone summarize it for me and was there any performance worth watching? Thanks
> 
> Also, I rewatched last season's Bohemian Rhapsody performance, what the hell happened to Quinn and Mercedes




*Spoiler*: __ 



Carl left Emma
Holly left Schue
Mercedes got some appreciation
Tina got cut off... AGAIN


----------



## Noda. B (Apr 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Wow, I forgot Holly and Schue were even dating. Oh shit wait, was last episode the one in the promos where Sue creates her League of Super Evil? Did Carl join that?




Thanks Nudey ^.^


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Naw, dem league people are Sandy, the guy played by Cheyenne Jackson who is the leader of vocal adrenaline, and of course Terri. 

The first two really didn't do much in the episode (though sandy says he's paying for some trip, i can't remember if it's for Glee or The Brainiacs) and Terri apparently is going to be important for next episode




No problemo :ho


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 25, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Carl left Emma


Ok I was too tempted by that spoiler to not click it and after seeing it I really feel like ranting about how idiotic this is.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Are you kidding me? Emma and Carl's entire relationship was off-screen and now they've broken up (I swear if it happened off-screen too...). Why has Emma been shafted to the side so poorly. I'd much rather see scenes about her marrage troubles than Quinn throwing her character development away. Carl was a wasted character that could have been so much more.

They'd better give Emma more screen time now.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 25, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Why do I get the feeling Kurt will come running back to New Directions now?
> 
> Episode was okay, the original songs were decent but too much Rachel/Quinn/Finn triangle gives me a headache. I want more Santana, Trouty mouth was fantastic, should have sang it at regionals



Cuz the preview for next's week episode showed Kurt coming back to ND.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 25, 2011)

^he's an episode behind us. xD


----------



## LMJ (Apr 25, 2011)

Ah, sorry bout that. That is what I get for not reading the WHOLE post.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 25, 2011)

> Cuz the preview for next's week episode showed Kurt coming back to ND.



UK watcher so I'm behind.

I knew it though.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 25, 2011)

Dunno if this has been posted

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xiCbUqEENs&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 25, 2011)

.../buying entire warblers album now 

edit: *then realizes amazon is evil, and forgets how to edit her information properly*


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 26, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Dunno if this has been posted
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xiCbUqEENs&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jena (Apr 26, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Dunno if this has been posted
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xiCbUqEENs&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]



And many panties on that day did drop.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 26, 2011)

The whole situation between Carol and Emma was poorly handled/ It felt like it was done _just_ to cause some drama between Will and Emma, which it also failed at because everyone and their grandmother knew the marriage wouldn't last. It created no real tension.

And on the subject of Holliday, I was ok with her character in her first apperance, and I actually really liked the Forget You cover. It was just that afterwards she also was used t try and create drama, but failed and ended in one episode. It was just pointless. Don't think she was boring though.

Anyway, I have hope that this episode will be better despite the Gaga sng (if I can take Beiber, I can easily take Gaga). 

BTW, anyone think we could make Glee the first show to win the subsection twice?


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 26, 2011)

Can someone reiterate the first ten minutes? I wasn't around


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 26, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Can someone reiterate the first ten minutes? I wasn't around



Finn accidently broke Rachel's nose while dancing, and Rachel decided to try a nose job, and the kids complain about things they'd like to change. So Shue  decided to make them sing songs about accepting yourself. Santana knows Karfosky is gay and is blackmailing him, and Puck's girlfriend is running against Quinn for prom queen.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Apr 26, 2011)

Lol Karofsky.


----------



## Just Blaze (Apr 26, 2011)

Pretty tame episode so far.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 26, 2011)

No problem Nude.

And yeah, so far nothing bad, nothing great either though.


----------



## Jena (Apr 26, 2011)

Um....am I the only one who thinks that Kurt's song came out of _nowhere_?


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 26, 2011)

It most certainly did


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 26, 2011)

It did, but I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Just Blaze (Apr 26, 2011)

OMG Quinn.  Sad story.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 26, 2011)

I actually feel bad for Quinn. Also, lmao @ everyone randomly singing and dancing at the mall.


----------



## Jena (Apr 26, 2011)

Wow, posting that picture of young Quinn was incredibly terrible.
Not that I really liked Lauren to begin with, but now I _definitely_ don't like her. Even if Quinn reverted back to being MegaBitch, that's low.


----------



## Just Blaze (Apr 26, 2011)

They're just dragging this episode now.  ~_~


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Read someone is gonna die. I doubt it's a big character tho


----------



## Jena (Apr 26, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Read someone is gonna die. I doubt it's a big character tho



Where was this?


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 26, 2011)

See, this is how thaey should've be dealing with Emma's character all along. Showing her struggle with her problem rather than that relationship mess. And go Brit, she told Santana off. 


Ennoea said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Read someone is gonna die. I doubt it's a big character tho



Wait what?


----------



## Jena (Apr 26, 2011)

I love Puck's shirt


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 26, 2011)

Ok, I actually enjoyed this episode quite a bit. They really did a lot of things right. And lol @ Sue in the preview.

Much better than last week.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 26, 2011)

I want a Lebanese shirt.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 26, 2011)

> Wait what?


----------



## Just Blaze (Apr 26, 2011)

I bet it's the football coach.  Does anybody even remember her?


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 26, 2011)

Wow. I never expected anyone to die on Glee, even if it's a minor character. 


Just Blaze said:


> I bet it's the football coach.  Does anybody even remember her?



That's a good possibility. I think that she's not around as much because she kind of fulfilled her purpose. Though they could've used her in some way with Lauren, but it seems they never thought of that.


----------



## Jena (Apr 26, 2011)

Just Blaze said:


> I bet it's the football coach.  Does anybody even remember her?



That could happen 

My brother thinks it's going to be Emma. I think he's crazy.


----------



## illmatic (Apr 26, 2011)

Sue's bedridden sister. They could do a whole episode of helping Sue get over the loss


----------



## LMJ (Apr 26, 2011)

Ep was alright. Wasn't as good as I thought it was going to be for a 90 min episode. Something else interesting from Quinn. Finn goes back to nice guy for a while too. Wtf, no Santana song? /sadface.

Also for the Prom episode



> (), who was the star of rival  Vocal Adrenaline, and appeared in several episodes during the  to romance  () before dumping her a week before the Regionals competition, returns in this episode.


----------



## illmatic (Apr 26, 2011)

I thought he already graduated?


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 27, 2011)

He said he was graduating, but it's easy to come up with a reason for him to come back, and I welcome his return to the show. And having Sue's sister die would really be depressing.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 27, 2011)

I like it how the woblers had a wooden piano waiting for them in the middle of the stairs


----------



## Sunako (Apr 27, 2011)

Kurt


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 27, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I like it how the woblers had a wooden piano waiting for them in the middle of the stairs



They're just that amazing.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 27, 2011)

also, it was a very good episode, as in so far that I enjoyed it. It still went on to the flavor of the next one, which is bad because last one set the series with enough space to do something new, and well, they half did and half did the same.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 27, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> They're just that amazing.



I teared up a little 

And I usually hate that song. I guess I've just been on my man period lately.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 27, 2011)

How was Somewhere Only We Know?


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 27, 2011)

Really heartfelt and emotional. There's some disdain for the kurtXblaine coupple, but if you know any gay kids personally, that song the way it was performed can get you really personal.
If you're not in tune with it, it may just pass you by with a grunt though


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 27, 2011)

I mean,
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Blaine genuinely looked like a sad boy about to loose his puppy. If that made sense


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 27, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Really heartfelt and emotional. There's some disdain for the kurtXblaine coupple, but if you know any gay kids personally, that song the way it was performed can get you really personal.
> If you're not in tune with it, it may just pass you by with a grunt though


That's good to hear. I think Glee is at its best when there is emotion in the songs and I do like the original song.

As for the Kurt/Blaine pairing at the point I'm up to they've only just got together and my only criticism is how they rushed Blaine falling for Kurt. However the scenes they had as a couple were nice and as I said are a nice breath of fresh air after most season two pairings.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 27, 2011)

I feel pretty/unpretty was also pretty moving. And it gains new meaning at the end of the eppie.



And fin didn't give me a headache with his song. that was new


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 27, 2011)

And Kurt's Solo. Damn straight.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 27, 2011)

Kurt's solo came out of nowhere; I didn't even know he liked McKinley.


----------



## Orochimaru Kusanagi (Apr 27, 2011)

If it's Kurt's Dad who goes, I will be upset, Mike O'Malley is one of my state's best actors.
About the Gaga episode, it was good.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 27, 2011)

And Quinn's tragic background came out of nowhere too, unless my memory fails me.


----------



## Satsuki (Apr 27, 2011)

I haven't seen it yet, but I know about Quinnie's story. And it explains her sex with Puck, 
'Tell me I'm not fat'. [.../creys]


*Spoiler*: _Also_ 



if the death is Sue's sister or Becky, as some of my friends have thought, I will scream.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 27, 2011)

The song choices and the emotions they put into the songs this episode, aside from that ridiculous mall scene, how thy dealt with Emma, and how they're trying to deal with Santana were the things I enjoyed about this episode.

And I never even thought of Becky being a possibility. wha
That'd be awful.


----------



## Satsuki (Apr 27, 2011)

> And I never even thought of Becky being a possibility. wha
> That'd be awful.


I know ._. Someone said that a person of their [Glee kids'] own age would have 'more of an impact', and another said that it would be odd for them to go for Sue's sister [though I disagree on that, since they sing every where anyway].


----------



## Tsukiyo (Apr 27, 2011)

Stunna said:


> And Quinn's tragic background came out of nowhere too, unless my memory fails me.



no im pretty sure they just tossed that in there. 


i really did enjoy this episode though. liked how they dealt with people's stories like santana and emmas. wished they did a bit more on karofsky's but maybe by the end of the season they will come out? 

i miss all the scenes with brittana in it, they were the best


----------



## LMJ (Apr 27, 2011)

A buttload of song titles were released because of volume 6 that is coming out.

Also

Ahahahaha

Not new news, but something to read. So they gonna kill off Mercedes or Tina? Can't decide.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't see this death being a member of New Directions. I don't see Glee as the kind of show where a character is likely to get killed so this death is going to have to be an illness or heart attack. Burt seems like the most likely candidate but I think it'll be someone we haven't really seen before. I'm going to say one of Rachel's dads or someone in Sam's family who gets introduced in Rumours.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 27, 2011)

Now that i think about it. I think it might be Sue's sister. I mean, Sue is ramping up to do more damage to ND esp with Terri. So this might be something to cool her down for a while.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Apr 27, 2011)

kill somone off? 
as long as isnt a character i like i might be ok with it. cant see them killing anyone off from new directions though. maybe a side character


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 27, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Now that i think about it. I think it might be Sue's sister.


I considered than but then I thought that it would need to be a death that effected the members of New Directions and none of them have even met Sue's sister if I remember correctly. Apparently it is going to be female so I guess Burt and one of Rachel's dads is out of the question.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 27, 2011)

Why would it need to affect ND that much?


----------



## Jena (Apr 27, 2011)

I think it's going to be April, actually.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 27, 2011)

It was said that the death is in the episode right before the season finale, and April is only going to be in the "Rumors" episode. So I don't think that could be right.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 28, 2011)

Which brings us back to the possibility of coach Bieste being the one to die. At the moment I can't think of any other possible female, because I'm sure it won't be any of the glee kids.

Maybe Sunshine. 

...

That would be awful.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 28, 2011)

Well, Sunshine could be a good 5% chance of happening, since she is barely on the show as well. Plus they can't put her in too often because of her singing career is getting bigger, so she has less time, which could be a way of writing her off.


----------



## Jena (Apr 28, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> It was said that the death is in the episode right before the season finale, and April is only going to be in the "Rumors" episode. So I don't think that could be right.



Guess not, then. 


It WOULD be pretty unexpected if they killed off Rachel or Quinn. I'm 99% sure they're not going to do that, but still. The interwebz would be in a dither for a month straight if they did.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 28, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Well, Sunshine could be a good 5% chance of happening, since she is barely on the show as well. Plus they can't put her in too often because of her singing career is getting bigger, so she has less time, which could be a way of writing her off.



Which would suck. She is a great singer and they haven't used her nearly enough.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 28, 2011)

Hell yea she is a great singer. Might be too good for Glee.  She has a singing career to keep up with unfortunately.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 28, 2011)

maybe it's kurt's dad. He did have a heart attack


----------



## Just Blaze (Apr 28, 2011)

It sucks they can't kill off Rachel or Finn 

Sent from my iPad


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 28, 2011)

Holy fuck, that was a long episode.


One thing that concerns me is that there is so much in the show right now that is truly irrelevant and unreasoned. That mall scene was not only a pale retread of Safety Dance, it was about as random as the musical numbers has been, with no emotional bearing at all.


And the Quinn thing so totally undermines her character, a cheap and boring way to go with her.


Opposed to the entirety of this season, the only worthwhile parts of the show was the Will-Emma stuff.


I'm baffled by some of the shirts. Kurt's made no sense whatsoever.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 28, 2011)

I didn't mind "Barbara Streisand" because it finally educated me to a lot of questions I've been having about everyone liking Barbara all of a sudden.
And a dance number was fine. It's not like rachel needed another solo


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 28, 2011)

Jove said:


> I'm baffled by some of the shirts. Kurt's made no sense whatsoever.



Yeah I thought that too. "The part of yourself you struggle with accepting"? I thought that was the part of himself that he was struggling with having everyone else accepting.
But it fit with the "lebanese" module, so I took it.
And besides
Like we've never said goodbye


----------



## Stunna (Apr 28, 2011)

If they kill off Sunshine I think it would be played for laughs.

Like the crack mobsters tracking her down or something...

lol

That'd be awful.


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 28, 2011)

Just finished the latest episode and i love glee again. Mostly just the Quinn/Rachel duet thing got me liking it again.


----------



## illmatic (Apr 28, 2011)

Emma's example in the "Born This way" episode . 

"_Being a ginger has plagued me my entire life_"

of all things..


----------



## Just Blaze (Apr 28, 2011)

Stole this from the AV Club forum 

A little bit rough but hilarious though.

Will- Butt Chin - should be 'Creepy'
Kurt- Likes Boys - should be 'Punchable'
Mercedes-No Weave! - should be 'Pigface'
Mike- Can’t Sing - 'Needs To Go Back To Chorus'
Sam- Trouty Mouth - 'Not Gay'
Quinn- Lucy Caboosey - 'Can't Act'
Tina- Brown Eyes - 'Fat'
Lauren– Bad Attitude - 'So Morbidly Obese, Can't Breathe Through Nose'.
Artie– Four Eyes - 'Cripple'
Finn- Can’t Dance - 'Dull Lummox'
Puck- I’m With Stoopid - 'Must Have Offended Gay Producers Somehow'.
Rachel – Nose - 'Too Good For This Show'.


----------



## illmatic (Apr 28, 2011)

Santana - 'The only straight I am is straight up bitch'


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 28, 2011)

I feel bad for Tina's actress, because apparently she's been working out like crazy and dieting, she's lost quite a bit of weight, but she just has a body shape where you don;t notice it. And being next to girls like Heather Morris doesn't help. 

I still think she's the cutest girl. 


I honestly think that with Kurt's shirt Ryan Murphy got it in his head how cool it would be to see Kurt with a shirt that says "Likes Boys" on it, thinking about how many icons and avatars and tumblrs would latch onto it...

And simply forgot that it is the complete opposite of Will's assignment.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 28, 2011)

Santana was amazing the entire episode. Even with all she said before I couldn't believe her line about Artie. I was even more pleased with Dave spilling the beans ton Kurt right away. Another instance of telling things as they are that I liked was when Rachel asked Quinn about looking that way. Plus the I Feel Pretty/Unpretty mix they had was nice. :3 But wow, when Finn told Rachel she was pretty in front of everyone I wanted to head-butt him. And then I wanted to head-butt Rachel for ignoring that. Oh, and I was certain Finn would end up kicking in Mike's face during their number. But damn him for being sweet enough to have that picture in his wallet. 

I actually said, "NoooOoooo" when Will ate the blueberry. That's one of the fruits I make sure to wash before eating because it could have more pesticide residue on it. D: I like Lauren but her move was evil in a not particularly good way. Although Quinn's added past was pretty lulzy. But I got the biggest laugh out of the shirt Brit made for Santana. Which turned serious nicely.
---

I got the shiny new Glee Warbler's CD. Their songs are every bit as adorable as I thought they were in the series. I probably like Teenage Dream, Animal, and Misery, and Somewhere Only We Know (although I prefer the original - I like too many of Keane's songs) the most out of them all.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 28, 2011)

As far for the cutest...Quinn would be in my opinion, for Sexy/Hot, I would go with Santana.


----------



## illmatic (Apr 28, 2011)

Santana & Karofsky made themselves glorified hall monitors


----------



## Stunna (Apr 28, 2011)

Quinn...


----------



## Tsukiyo (Apr 28, 2011)

illmatic said:


> Santana - 'The only straight I am is straight up bitch'



i loved that part


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 28, 2011)

I have a question that has been bugging me a bit recently. Do you think Ryan Murphy might have something against bisexuality? I ask because a few things that have happened in recent episodes and what I've heard about Santana's subplot in the two episodes have made me feel like it might be the case.

I mean it has often been suggested that Kurt is an Author Avatar for Ryan Murphy. This makes his snap at bisexuality combined with the news that despite the fact Santana has shown legitimate interest in guys both emotionally and sexually the crew have stated that she isn't bisexual cause me to wonder if Ryan might actually believe what Kurt said.

I may just be over thinking things but I figured I should ask some other Glee fans rather than just think about it myself. I really hope I am over thinking things.


----------



## illmatic (Apr 28, 2011)

Quinn was the ugly duckling once. :amazed

The "I feel pretty" song worked as foreshadowing that I didn't pay attention to enough.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 28, 2011)

Just Blaze said:


> Stole this from the AV Club forum
> 
> A little bit rough but hilarious though.
> 
> ...



Some of these are so wrong, yet I can't stop laughing. 


illmatic said:


> Santana - 'The only straight I am is straight up bitch'



One of the things that remains a constant about Glee is its witty dialogue. 


Gaiash said:


> I have a question that has been bugging me a bit recently. Do you think Ryan Murphy might have something against bisexuality? I ask because a few things that have happened in recent episodes and what I've heard about Santana's subplot in the two episodes have made me feel like it might be the case.
> 
> I mean it has often been suggested that Kurt is an Author Avatar for Ryan Murphy. This makes his snap at bisexuality combined with the news that despite the fact Santana has shown legitimate interest in guys both emotionally and sexually the crew have stated that she isn't bisexual cause me to wonder if Ryan might actually believe what Kurt said.
> 
> I may just be over thinking things but I figured I should ask some other Glee fans rather than just think about it myself. I really hope I am over thinking things.



Trust me, you are nowhere near the first person to ask this question. Quite a few others have voiced their concern on this matter before. Personally, I think there is a possibility that Murphy has some kind of problem with bisexuality, but at the same time it might just boil down to the more flawed portions of his writing (i.e. ignoring the fact that Santana has had feelings for men before). 

In fact, I think TVTropes is one of the places I've seen this discussion appear before. Needless to say, if this is true, it's a silly notion on Murphy's part, especially for a show that preaches themes of acceptance, tolerance and understanding.

And I am glad I wasn't the only one who had that thought when Kurt showed his shirt.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 29, 2011)

Oh, I've been asking that question since this thing started. Santana seems to be like a textbook bisexual, but whatever. It's not like Murphy's treating lesbians much better.


----------



## Jena (Apr 29, 2011)

This one girl in my International Film class was bitching because apparently they removed this line from "Born this Way" that talks about gay people? I have literally only heard that song twice [including the Glee version] so I have no idea what she's talking about. Did anyone else notice this?


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 29, 2011)

^if she means the show version then sure, it was probably removed.  i'm pretty sure it's in the full version though. o_O



Jove said:


> I feel bad for Tina's actress, because apparently she's been working out like crazy and dieting, she's lost quite a bit of weight, but she just has a body shape where you don;t notice it. And being next to girls like Heather Morris doesn't help.
> 
> I still think she's the cutest girl.



She has a beautiful smile.  But Heather's body is amazing, and Naya is just effing hot. 



Gaiash said:


> I have a question that has been bugging me a bit recently. Do you think Ryan Murphy might have something against bisexuality? I ask because a few things that have happened in recent episodes and what I've heard about Santana's subplot in the two episodes have made me feel like it might be the case.



I don't really wanna judge him until we see where he goes with it.  They do seem to be making Brittany bisexual but of course we haven't seen much of anything from her perspective. 

As for Santana
A) She's a closet lesbian and 
B) A judgmental bitch

I was sorta wondering at first, but they sort of sold it for me with that.  When they had her becoming so critical of everyone else, I had no doubt that they're really trying to portray her as someone who hates herself. She's afraid of people returning judgment on to her, like Rachel said "she can dish it but can't take it", so she often masks herself to looks like she fits in.  

Generally, season 2 Santana makes a huge amount of sense imo.  Season one would fit as well too, but you get the feeling that it was really not planned.


----------



## illmatic (May 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lG6QN3XNFko[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Synn (May 1, 2011)

The last few episodes were boring imo, but "Born This Way" was just amazing!


----------



## LMJ (May 1, 2011)

We got to hear Quinn really get to sing, which was a nice treat, with her angelic sounding voice.


----------



## LMJ (May 2, 2011)

Thoughts.


----------



## illmatic (May 2, 2011)

Quinn & Finn duet.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 2, 2011)

Fondue for two. 

How the hell are they sticking that into the episode?!  I love the craziness but it's seriously kind of out there even for Glee.


----------



## Gaiash (May 2, 2011)

It's time for the UK release reaction.

First off I found that the theme of the episode was, ironicly, being neglected. For an episode about neglected artists they sure did push Tina's performance to the side. Sure the focus of that plot was Mercades but Tina has had no chance to truly shine on her own without being interupted.

I did like how they made Brittany have things she does know about instead of seeming like no one ever taught her a single thing like most of season two. Now if they can just break up her and Artie everything will be fixed.

The couple stuff was bad but this time it was the adults that were the problem. We rush into Will and Holly's relationship and then the next episode she appears in they break up. What was the point of pairing them up in the first place.

But that is nothing compared to Emma and Carl. They meet off-screen, they start dating off-screen, they get engaged off-screen, they get married off-screen, they split up off-screen. We only saw Carl for four episodes. He might as well have never shown up, he didn't really effect anything when he was there.


----------



## Jena (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Gaiash (May 2, 2011)

Jena said:


> Carl was just a big time waster, IMO.
> I'm pretty sure I'm not the only one who _knows_ that Emma and Will are going to get back together. The second they introduced Carl it was obvious that he was going to be something to get in the way of their relationship and prevent them from getting back together. And it didn't help that they just shunted him off to the side and brought him out _only_ when it was convenient to the Love Triangle.


There was no doubt that this was just an obsticle for the Will and Emma will-they-won't-they relationship but it could have at least been a visable one. Emma and Tanaka's relationship in season one, it was minor but you could see it.

In fact Tanaka proposing back in season one should have made Emma worry about rushing into another marrage after what happened then. But _no_ we skip the engagement and jump right to them being married.


----------



## Banhammer (May 2, 2011)

Finn sure is a pretty big asshole to women

I wonder if that has to do with growing up without a father


----------



## Ennoea (May 2, 2011)

Watched the UK episode. For the first time in ages Sue was funny and her Legion of Evil was pretty good.


----------



## Gaiash (May 2, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Watched the UK episode. For the first time in ages Sue was funny and her Legion of Evil was pretty good.


The Legion of Doom's next mission should be to break up the boring pairings indirectly causing Artie and Tina to get back together.


----------



## Jena (May 2, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> The Legion of Doom's next mission should be to break up the boring pairings indirectly causing Artie and Tina to get back together.



Then they would become the Legion of Good


----------



## Gaiash (May 3, 2011)

Jena said:


> Then they would become the Legion of Good


Well their antics have been accidently working out for the Glee club so far. Might as well fix one of season two's biggest mistakes.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 3, 2011)

Artie called brit stupid, bad move man. D:


----------



## Stunna (May 3, 2011)

This turn of events, however small it may be, has at least added some substance to Artie and Brittany's relationship.


----------



## LMJ (May 3, 2011)

Companion Cube said:


> Artie called brit stupid, bad move man. D:



soo...BritxSantana coming soon?


----------



## NudeShroom (May 3, 2011)

^ seems so, but I don't want them to rush through it


----------



## Gaiash (May 3, 2011)

Companion Cube said:


> Artie called brit stupid, bad move man. D:



This might mean this pairing and Mike/Tina will break up soon. When we get this episode over here please tell me if this is the case by then.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (May 3, 2011)

I had a feeling Santana would get flaky about Brittany asking her out, and announcing it to the world. 

She was supposed to go on her show right? Say yes to being asked to prom, I wasn't really paying attention, lol.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 3, 2011)

I'm wondering what the heck happened to Karofsky so soon


----------



## Stunna (May 3, 2011)

wtf

This drama with Sam came out of nowhere.

I'm tired of these butt-pulls.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (May 3, 2011)

Companion Cube said:


> I'm wondering what the heck happened to Karofsky so soon



He's off somewhere stopping them bullies.


----------



## Jena (May 3, 2011)

Stunna said:


> wtf
> 
> This drama with Sam came out of nowhere.
> 
> I'm tired of these butt-pulls.



I _knew_ they were going to do something like this. 

I know that I should feel something, but I can't help but soullessly crack jokes about cliches.

edit: "Don't cry, Sammy!" *inspirational wittle girl hug*
_K-k-kill me..._


----------



## Stunna (May 3, 2011)

I hope the love drama is wrapped up in this show soon.

These dry romances' domination over Glee's plot is really ticking me off, and though I'll continue watching until the show reaches a conclusion, it's really losing it's charm.

EDIT:

Whoa, did Quinn just hit Rachel in that preview?

lol


----------



## Jena (May 3, 2011)

It's about to be a girl fight!
And Jesse-turd was there too but I knew he was coming back at some point.


----------



## Stunna (May 3, 2011)

I was just thinking about him as well.

Oh, and shame on New Directions for not performing "Rumors".


----------



## NudeShroom (May 3, 2011)

ew Jessie the creeper is coming back.

Either way the episode was alright.  Glad they didn't conclude Brittana but they sort of left Bartie hanging, in which to a point I would at least like them to give it a proper ending.  Everything that Artie said was true, Santana was using Brittany.  

The Sam thing could have been an interesting continuation in the story.  Sam having problems at home... his performance being affected... suddenly he's not making such corny jokes... 

He's grown on me so much as a character and when he received some sort of plot it was "resolved" within 15 minutes.  So lame.


----------



## LMJ (May 3, 2011)

Lawls they did the Sam drama thing cuz he was getting no attention anymore after Quinn and him, and he was getting railed for so long with Santana. So they had to do something with him. Next is some Tina asian inspired episode. I called it.


----------



## Tsukiyo (May 3, 2011)

jesse is back wtf?
but oh shit i was suprised when quinn slapped rachel

anyway this ep was ok, started off great but i felt it was rushed. like what happenend to brittnay and artie? they never really concluded it. although i was mad that santana didnt get with brittnay since they are my favorite pairing and brittnay is my favorite charcter.

loved what they did with sam though. thought it was extremely sweet and endearing. though the ending was kinda cheesy yet cute 

cant wait till next week


----------



## Satsuki (May 3, 2011)

Sam was so sad ;A; I love his character.


----------



## Romanticide (May 3, 2011)

This latest episode was ok. I was more bothered by that promo.
I just feel it's OOC for Quinn to hit _anyone_. 
Where were the looks they gave each other last week?


----------



## NudeShroom (May 3, 2011)

in b4 writers do something stupid and make her on and off bitchiness due to her getting preggers again


----------



## Stunna (May 3, 2011)

If that happened I might quit.


----------



## Tsukiyo (May 3, 2011)

will we ever see her baby agian?


----------



## LMJ (May 3, 2011)

Lol, was laughing so hard when Brit was talking to her cat bout smoking. 

Pretty good ep. I thought they were going to save the poor thing story for a character like Mercedes, but not bad. Loved the Kurt and Rachel dynamic in the hall with her craziness. Sooo, we still have nothing on Tina. What are they going to do with her? One interesting thing that was brought up in the show. If Rachael and Quinn cheated on Finn, and he hated that kinda thing, why the hell did he go back to Quinn, and why did he write off Rachael so quickly for doing the same thing. Also, next to Santana, Quinn is the hottest female in the damn show.


----------



## LMJ (May 4, 2011)

Controversy

On April 17, 2011, an extra named Nicole Crowther posted on Twitter a spoiler involving the prom king and queen. Co-creator Brad Falchuk replied to her, "hope you're qualified to do something besides work in entertainment. Who are you to spoil something talented people have spent months to create?"[3]. As a result, Crowther was reportedly fired from the show, however, Crowther later claimed that she has not been a Glee extra since October 2010, and that she learned the spoiler from a dinner party and not on set.[4] Since the scandal, there has been speculation that the ending might be reshot when Cory Monteith tweeted a photograph of himself standing next to co-star Dianna Agron wearing a tiara.


----------



## Narcissus (May 4, 2011)

I was annoyed by how much hypocrasy some of these character had this episode. I guess that was the point because it dealt with rumors and back stabbing, but still, it just rubbed me in the wrong way. Finn and Puck are the worst among them.

I honestly didn't feel too much for Sam. I don't so much get the complaining about his situation, as it was actually pretty realistic and can happen. My issue was with the fact that they haven't developed him enough for me to care the way I should. They seriously missed a lot of opportunities to develop his character.

I am hopeful that Artie and Britany will break up after this, though I do think Santana needs help with overcoming her personal fears and her manipulative cruelty before starting Santana. I'd like to see those two have a happy and lasting relationship.

Finally, I felt April wasn't used enough. But Sue was hilarious with her costumes in this one, and the next episode looks drama-filled, and of the good kind. I just hope it really is that way. 


Lee Min Jung said:


> Controversy
> 
> On April 17, 2011, an extra named Nicole Crowther posted on Twitter a spoiler involving the prom king and queen. Co-creator Brad Falchuk replied to her, "hope you're qualified to do something besides work in entertainment. Who are you to spoil something talented people have spent months to create?"[3]. As a result, Crowther was reportedly fired from the show, however, Crowther later claimed that she has not been a Glee extra since October 2010, and that she learned the spoiler from a dinner party and not on set.[4] Since the scandal, there has been speculation that the ending might be reshot when Cory Monteith tweeted a photograph of himself standing next to co-star Dianna Agron wearing a tiara.



Heh, this is interesting. I don't think they should be threatening her career over a spoiler though, even though she shouldn't have released anything. I'm gonna go look for the spoiler now.


----------



## Banhammer (May 4, 2011)

I expected it to be the shittiest episode ever.
It was not. April Rhodes made a guest appearence albeit a tiny one, and I didn't mind the drama.
I hope her song comes out in the album. Along with trouty mouth

Not to mention the ending. It was genuinely


----------



## Jena (May 4, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> I honestly didn't feel too much for Sam. I don't so much get the complaining about his situation, as it was actually pretty realistic and can happen. My issue was with the fact that they haven't developed him enough for me to care the way I should. They seriously missed a lot of opportunities to develop his character.


That's why I didn't like it and thought it was cliched. It almost reminded me of a kid's cartoon, or something. You know, they think their friend is up to something bad so the main characters stake out outside his house and everything seems to confirm that they're right. But then it turns out that they were completely wrong. 

The fact that they didn't foreshadow it and just whipped it out of nowhere made me not take it seriously. 



> I am hopeful that Artie and Britany will break up after this, though I do think Santana needs help with overcoming her personal fears and her manipulative cruelty before starting Santana. I'd like to see those two have a happy and lasting relationship.


Agreed. Waiting for Artie+Tina and Britany+Santana to get together is the main reason why I'm still watching the show.



> Finally, I felt April wasn't used enough. But Sue was hilarious with her costumes in this one, and the next episode looks drama-filled, and of the good kind. I just hope it really is that way.


I lmao'd when the show opened and she was dressed like David Bowie. And then she handed the cashier a euro 



Banhammer said:


> I expected it to be the shittiest episode ever.
> It was not. April Rhodes made a guest appearence albeit a tiny one, and I didn't mind the drama.
> I hope her song comes out in the album. Along with trouty mouth
> 
> Not to mention the ending. It was genuinely


I _really_ liked her version of the song. She did a good job with it.


----------



## Gaiash (May 4, 2011)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> I just feel it's OOC for Quinn to hit _anyone_.


She's been OOC a lot recently so that doesn't suprise me.


----------



## LMJ (May 4, 2011)

Damn, they broke up Artie and Brit, so damn fast.


----------



## Banhammer (May 4, 2011)

Anyway, it's peculiar because unlike all the other main characters, Sam isn't a very general pillar of the archetype pantheon. He's an ascended nerd, so before he came to mckinley he was like artie, and went to fin, yet he's vanilla like quinn. He's kind of a dolt like Britanny (bieber, really?), unashamed like Kurt and he's got abs like Other asian :33 (which I personally find them to be all the characterization he needs).
Also, he speaks Na'avi. I think I know all that it is that I need to know about him.
Besides, Glee characters were never meant to be four dimensional. They're a bit clich?, but on a good way. This way you know them a bit better and it's easier to accept all the singing and dancing.


----------



## Banhammer (May 4, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Damn, they broke up Artie and Brit, so damn fast.



Artie is a terrible boyfriend, it's been set up before. 
Brit's better off in lesbanon.


----------



## Gaiash (May 4, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Damn, they broke up Artie and Brit, so damn fast.



Quite frankly it took them too long to break them up. I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## LMJ (May 4, 2011)

I mean, they broke them up within 1 conversation.


----------



## Gaiash (May 4, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I mean, they broke them up within 1 conversation.


Well they rushed them getting together so I'm not suprised. Now when are Mike and Tina breaking up?


----------



## LMJ (May 4, 2011)

Holy shit, Wiki says that they are going to do FRIDAY as a song next week. Wonder if it is the Rebecca Black one.


----------



## Narcissus (May 4, 2011)

Jena said:


> That's why I didn't like it and thought it was cliched. It almost reminded me of a kid's cartoon, or something. You know, they think their friend is up to something bad so the main characters stake out outside his house and everything seems to confirm that they're right. But then it turns out that they were completely wrong.
> 
> The fact that they didn't foreshadow it and just whipped it out of nowhere made me not take it seriously.



Clichés aren't always necessarily a bad thing. _Sometimes_ they can actually be used pretty well, and Glee has achieved this in the past. My problem was that this particular cliché _wasn't_ used well. And like you said, some foreshadowing would've really helped and made me care at least a little more.


> Agreed. Waiting for Artie+Tina and Britany+Santana to get together is the main reason why I'm still watching the show.



Tina and Artie getting back together while Britana becomes official really would redeem this show completely for me. 



Lee Min Jung said:


> Damn, they broke up Artie and Brit, so damn fast.



Did they officially break up?


Banhammer said:


> Besides, Glee characters were never meant to be four dimensional. They're a bit cliché, but on a good way. This way you know them a bit better and it's easier to accept all the singing and dancing.



Yeah, the clichés are actually a part of the shows charm, well they are done right. I just thought this one was a little lazy on the writer’s part.

But of course,


			
				Banhammer said:
			
		

> he's got abs like Other asian :33 (which I personally find them to be all the characterization he needs).



:ho

I don't think I will ever get tired of seeing this gif.


----------



## LMJ (May 4, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Did they officially break up?



Ya, they did. That is what Brit said when she was talking to Santana.


----------



## Narcissus (May 4, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Holy shit, Wiki says that they are going to do FRIDAY as a song next week. Wonder if it is the Rebecca Black one.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWaLxFIVX1s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (May 4, 2011)

It's true though. Quinn's "I've always just assumed people are always nice and accommodating" and "popularity is like money, when you have lots of it, you can do whatever you want" really makes us think pretty people are untouchable, and they have it all. That their worse problem is "feel guilty as shit for a week if I eat a dorito or miss a workout" so to see him go through a story all too real, in a show about "losers like me" has an extra punch to it.. A punch that it has been sorely missing since korovsky's first death threat, the Dreams episode and since Schue found out about fake pregnancy


Edit: Mind you, pretty people suffering is not "the punch". It's a just a foot note.


----------



## Tsukiyo (May 4, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Quite frankly it took them too long to break them up. I'm looking forward to this.







Lee Min Jung said:


> Holy shit, Wiki says that they are going to do FRIDAY as a song next week. Wonder if it is the Rebecca Black one.



are you serious?


----------



## Gaiash (May 4, 2011)

Tsukiyo said:


> are you serious?


If so I wouldn't be too worried. Covers of Friday can be entertaining and unless Sam turns out to consider Rebecca Black a "wicked talent" it could be pretty funny.


----------



## Sen (May 5, 2011)

I'm sure Friday will be amusing   I actually really liked Rumors, it made me like Sam a lot more.  The songs were pretty catch too. :3

I can't wait for Jesse and Rachel to do Rolling in the Deep 

Does anyone know who is covering Jar of Hearts?


----------



## NudeShroom (May 5, 2011)

Jesse and Rachel?  WHY MUST THEY TORTURE ADELE SONGS LIKE THIS?


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2011)

I heard that Rachael has a good voice.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 5, 2011)

When I saw the title I was thinking Timex Social Club's Rumors. I listen to it every once in awhile since it is one of those silly songs I like. So disappointed to not see that as well. I love Chenoweth, so having April nice was lovely. Although I don't care for Will with anyone. While I've had some issues with Artie I did like that they brought in his insecurities this round. As for Sam, I don't like his character any and I also thought they could have added some hints to this earlier. But I still felt sorry for him with the homeless bit hitting home.


----------



## LMJ (May 10, 2011)

ooooo yea. Look at what Artie and the boys are singing in the prom episode.


----------



## Narcissus (May 10, 2011)

Yeah, we've already talked about that. 

At first I thought it was a n awful idea, but then others pointed out that it might possibly be funny. Which it could be.


----------



## LMJ (May 10, 2011)

It will be awfully funny.


----------



## LMJ (May 10, 2011)

Was this linked already?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ey-VNes5YQs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jena (May 10, 2011)

Who is that singing at the beginning? 

I like their cover. It's still a crappy song, but I could dance to it.


----------



## LMJ (May 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vU1y6ws0vM[/YOUTUBE]

LOVE THIS SONG. Although is Artie singing Brit?


----------



## Gaiash (May 10, 2011)

So... UK release viewer post.

This last episode was alright. Because of how much season two has done wrong I've been approaching each episode with concern even though it has been getting better. If I ignore all the things that are wrong with the season in general (and by that I mean almost all the couple scenes) this was an average episode that reminded me of the second half of season one.

Blaine and Kurt continue to be the only season two couple I find adorable (though I am starting to like Puck and Lauren) and the performance of Somewhere Only We Know was the highlight of the episode. I'm going to miss the Warblers, I like their style. What I like most about the Warblers is that their performances are very different from the original song which I think New Directions need to do more often.

The prom sub plot is pretty bland to be honest. Maybe it's because I never went to prom but I've never seen the appeal of prom subplots. The only think I hope is that they don't give the king and queen title to one of the terrible couples like Mike and Tina (sweet Arceus NO) and instead give it to two people who aren't a couple (Kurt and Mercades perhaps?).

Anyway I hear I've got the break up of one of the two couples I hate the most to look forward to next week.


----------



## Kirsty (May 10, 2011)

^ They said there'll be a goodbye to someone and a goodbye to a couple D:


----------



## Ennoea (May 10, 2011)

UK watcher too. For the first time I really liked the song selection for the episode. Still don't like Born This Way though.


----------



## Gaiash (May 10, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> UK watcher too. For the first time I really liked the song selection for the episode. Still don't like Born This Way though.


I had the lyrics to Perform This Way by Weird Al playing in my head during that performance.


----------



## Ennoea (May 10, 2011)

I just love that a fame hungry fake blonde that wears plastic crap is used as inspiration be true to yourself. Does Interscope records own Fox?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 10, 2011)

I hate this show, I watched an episode where they sang Bob Marley's song "One Love", I've never been so annoyed.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 10, 2011)

So far good start...


----------



## Jena (May 10, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I hate this show, I watched an episode where they sang Bob Marley's song "One Love", I've never been so annoyed.



Give it a chance before you hate it. 
I hated this show, but then I was forced to watch it and it's really good. It's mostly about the plot and not the music.



Poor Mercedes!  I was in that position...
And I didn't have enough money to go to prom....


----------



## Ennoea (May 10, 2011)

> It's mostly about the *pairings* and not the music.



Fixed


----------



## Jena (May 10, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Fixed






THE DEVIL HAS ARRIVED. 
Even just staring at Jessie-pig's face hurts.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 10, 2011)

Ewwww ewwww ew

I hate this guy so much.  The episode was going so well for me


----------



## Jena (May 10, 2011)

If they make Rachel go back to him, I swear I will go ballistic.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 10, 2011)

Oh god of course they choose friday for a shitty plug


----------



## Orochimaru Kusanagi (May 10, 2011)

That is the first time I heard Friday and I don't like it.
Eventhough, Jessie is a pig, I liked that ghost of Grace Kelly thing, he hit that right on the 
button. 

I don't know if FOX owns Interscope, but Jimmy Iovine has been on Idol a lot, still
he made Stevie Nicks and Gaga big stars.


----------



## Gaiash (May 10, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I hate this show, I watched an episode where they sang Bob Marley's song "One Love", I've never been so annoyed.


If that's the only episode you've seen you should give season one a chance. That song was performed in season two. On the bright side you would have seen the Warblers' performance of Teenage Dream which was pretty good.

Please don't mistake this for a "how can you hate this show?" kind of post. I just think you shouldn't judge a series on one episode of the weaker season. With a show like Glee you really should start from the begining and see how things go from there.

Of course if you don't like the series for other reasons then that's fair enough. The show has its flaws that I can understand someone hating the series for.


----------



## Narcissus (May 10, 2011)

Ok, I actually didn't see that coming...


----------



## Jena (May 10, 2011)

Poor Kurt. But you show those bitches!

GLEE JUST CUT OUT TO A TORNADO WARNING.
Screw you tornado. I'm trying to watch my show, damn it.


----------



## illmatic (May 10, 2011)

ITS FRIDAY


----------



## NudeShroom (May 10, 2011)

Despite a few things, great episode.

"Eat your heart out, Kate Middleton."


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 10, 2011)

I thought this was a bounceback episode. It was much more focused; the show always does best with general themes instead of specific themes.

Karovsky is more of a main player than what, half the Glee club? I thought his apology to Kurt was  little overwrought, but overall that worked. I thought they could have made his inability to come out at the end a little more dramatic, but it was still pretty good.


I liked how Quinn and Santana both broke down and decided to flee the school, but Ryan Murphy Kurt stood tall and brought everyone together in the end. 


It was hard to get behind Quinn, though. The revelation of her "transformation" just totally destroys her character. She was always a tragic figure, and now it seems transparent and uninteresting.


I like Jesse St. James. I remember the rumor mill months ago said that he was going to be in every episode of the back half, like last year. I was really excited about that. I wish they had done that, it would have kept the love Finn-Quinn-Rachel triangle nonsense from getting as stale as it's become.

Artie and Sue should interact more. They have a real comedic chemistry.


----------



## Jena (May 10, 2011)

Can anyone who caught the show sum up what happened at the tail end?

I got to when Kurt returned to the ballroom before the program cut out.


----------



## Narcissus (May 10, 2011)

I actually really enjoyed this episode. It was funny and interesting. and had a lot of moments that really made me care about the characters again. And I was also happy to see Jessie again. He and Rachel have great vocal chemistry.

The still could've done without Friday though. But other songs were good

And at least they didn't get Britany and Artie back together. They never made clear if Kurt was seriously voted as Prom Queen or if it was done as a joke though. 
But I was happy for him and Blaine.

Seems like Sue will be back to her funny ways again next week, but I think it would be pushing it a little too much to have her try to "kidnap or kill" the glee club, assuming that is serious.


----------



## Narcissus (May 10, 2011)

Jena said:


> Can anyone who caught the show sum up what happened at the tail end?
> 
> I got to when Kurt returned to the ballroom before the program cut out.



Kurt is crowned and everyone claps for him. and Karovsky were supposed to have a dance and Kurt told him it was a good opportunity to come out. Karovsky runs away instead and Blaine comes in and dances with Kurt. Santana and Mercedes sing Dancing Queen and everyone dances and takes prom pictures.

Pretty much it.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 10, 2011)

Jena said:


> Can anyone who caught the show sum up what happened at the tail end?
> 
> I got to when Kurt returned to the ballroom before the program cut out.



The crowned him, he made a reference to Kate Middleton, they were about to have the King & Queen dance, Kurt told karovsky this was the perfect time to reveal it, Karovsky couldn't come out so he ran off (in a way that basically was his coming out), Blaine came through the crowd and danced with Kurt, and then the Glee clubbers came out to dance with them, and everyone danced (with a montage of Prom Pictures interspersed). And then balloons fell.


----------



## Jena (May 10, 2011)

Thanks both! pek


----------



## Narcissus (May 10, 2011)

Always happy to lend a helping hand.


----------



## LMJ (May 10, 2011)

This episode was beautiful. I loved the choices in the songs. They are still teasing you Brit x Santana shippers. But at the end looked like they might bring back Artie and Brit, or maybe it is there to fool us. Friday wasn't as bad as I though. I LOVED Artie's song. Was amazing. Need to here more songs from him. Brit was awesome this episode. Damnit Jesse is gonna screw some shit up. I knew they couldnt keep him for just 1 episode. Still no love or story for the Asian grp. I actually thought that Karof was gonna dance with Kurt and surprise us and kiss him at the end of the episode. Oh well.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 10, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> This episode was beautiful. I loved the choices in the songs. They are still teasing you Brit x Santana shippers. But at the end looked like they might bring back Artie and Brit, or maybe it is there to fool us.



I'm actually not bothered by this.  Back in first season it was just that little obsession that some of us had, because it was there in the background and it was totally cute, and pretty much undeveloped so we were free to make whatever we wanted of it.  

Now that Brittany and Santana are a lot more developed, them as a pairing just only becomes strangely more ridiculous in my mind.   Though I'm totally happy that they also have the girl love story (and it's one of the things they've been doing well the last couple episodes) as time goes on they don't seem as perfect as they did when it was just for fun. 

However, this doesn't mean Bartie should continue.  Artina needs to come back.   I swear if all we keep getting from Tina is how Asian she is then I might find a way to punch Murphy in the face.


----------



## Jena (May 10, 2011)

Companion Cube said:


> However, this doesn't mean Bartie should continue.  Artina needs to come back.   I swear if all we keep getting from Tina is how Asian she is then I might find a way to punch Murphy in the face.



I'll tear him a second vagina.


----------



## illmatic (May 10, 2011)

I was waiting for Quinn to whoop Rachel's ass and all we get is a slap.


----------



## Gaiash (May 11, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> But at the end looked like they might bring back Artie and Brit


----------



## Narcissus (May 11, 2011)

Not to worry Gaiash. Nothing was confirmed and the two of them could've just been taking pictures together. I don't think they would just throw the two of them back together just like that. At least, I hope not...


----------



## Banhammer (May 11, 2011)

watching the eppie now. Gratuitous Jesse St James came is gratuitous, but I love it all the same


----------



## Banhammer (May 11, 2011)

I never realized how Sam X Mercedes is actually the best pairing in Glee, and after Kurt X Blaine, the only one worth having.
He's so vanilla, and she's so chocolate whitney , it's like they were made to be put on a cone and served to children


----------



## Banhammer (May 11, 2011)

Also, Santana deserved more spotlight in the end, but all and all it was a great "the prom" episode. I liked it
Althought what was the point of Jesse St James? Not complaining but just.. let's hope he shows up more



> And I was also happy to see Jessie again. He and Rachel have great vocal chemistry.




Spring Awakening Co-Stars


----------



## Narcissus (May 11, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Spring Awakening Co-Stars



Such powerful memories those two left behind (pun intended). 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3R2kvWjUJ1w&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 11, 2011)

Although they made "Friday" better, they messed up "Rolling in the Deep". They can pull a dozen or so violins for "Jar of Hearts" but no stand in drum for "Rolling in the Deep". Glee, I am disappoint.


----------



## LMJ (May 11, 2011)

Actually he will be back in the next episode too.


----------



## Gaiash (May 11, 2011)

You know what I'd like to see in season three? Someone who plays the instruments for New Directions (not the piano guy, he wants to remain silent) as a full fledged character. A new character perhaps rather than turning an extra into a main character.


----------



## santanico (May 11, 2011)

I'm so glad Jesse is back pek
I love jealous Finn.


----------



## Gaiash (May 11, 2011)

Starr said:


> I'm so glad Jesse is back pek
> I love jealous Finn.


I had mixed feelings about Jesse. I liked him more once we knew more about him but when they were trying to keep his motives hidden I found him fairly bland.


----------



## LMJ (May 11, 2011)

Jesse just came out of nowhere. Nice duet he did like last time. He had no reason to be in this episode really. They just through him in, i guess, to shove him into the next episode.


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2011)

> You know what I'd like to see in season three? Someone who plays the instruments for New Directions (not the piano guy, he wants to remain silent) as a full fledged character. A new character perhaps rather than turning an extra into a main character.



There's this guy on the chello who looks kinda cool but I don't want more pairings. It's turning in to bad fan fiction as it is.


----------



## santanico (May 11, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Jesse just came out of nowhere. Nice duet he did like last time. He had no reason to be in this episode really. They just through him in, i guess, to shove him into the next episode.



Mmmm maybe to heighten that quinn/finn/rachel thing going on. Considering what him showing up and all over Rachel did to Finn.


----------



## Gaiash (May 11, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> There's this guy on the chello who looks kinda cool but I don't want more pairings. It's turning in to bad fan fiction as it is.


Well I wasn't thinking pairings so much as having a new character that New Directions can be friends with from a different club. Though new pairings for season three are inevitable and if we must have them I'd rather we get introduced to a love interest than for us to get more like Mike/Tina and Artie/Brittany.

I just hope they break Mike and Tina up before the season ends. Supposedly a couple will split up in Funeral but I'm willing to bet it'll be Finn and Quinn because they're going to want to set up another chance for Finn and Rachel *again* making the rehooking up of Finn and Quinn completely pointless. Still, fingers crossed for them to put an end to "lets say the word asian all the time".


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 12, 2011)

Brit said something brilliant with everyone else's prom dates dropping them for her. xD And not being won over by Artie so easily made me even happier. So did her voting for Santana. Prom is one of those things I never got the importance of. I didn't bother going to mine. But Puck's dancing surely would have been worth watching. I love that even in his vision of what could happen Sue has that wtf expression while looking at him. 

I didn't particularly care for Jesse. But I loved his entrance. Although I swear when he was talking about starting a business he was filling in for Brit not being stupid enough this episode. I laughed at the line where Rachel said she's been supportive of Finn and Quinn considering the previous episode. But at least she made up for it in the bathroom. I cracked up at Artie's part in singing Friday. And the _music in me_ line from Puck.

And I never knew Kurt was taller than Blaine until I saw them dancing this episode.


----------



## LMJ (May 12, 2011)

He had 6in soles.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 12, 2011)

^ this is true, he had some huge boots on


----------



## Narcissus (May 13, 2011)

Seriously though, that outfit really was too much.


----------



## Kiryuu (May 13, 2011)

eat your heart out Kate Middleton


----------



## Banhammer (May 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUniGD2xbss&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cash (May 13, 2011)

smh Quinn being a bitch I see. 

Only 2 more eps


----------



## Koral (May 13, 2011)

Glee didn't do "Rolling in the Deep" justice it's an extremely powerful song but I don't think Rachel was the right choice, Mercedes would have been a much better choice in my opinion, Friday was really good, too be honest I was rather shocked when they started singing it.


----------



## Tsukiyo (May 13, 2011)

good episode of glee. although i really wish they would just have ppl come out. its really getting agravating that they are holding it back.


----------



## Satsuki (May 13, 2011)

Prom Queen was really good. So was Born This Way ~
I enjoy seeing Karofsky get more redemption.


----------



## Koral (May 13, 2011)

Does anyone think Karofsky will "come out" before the season ends?


----------



## NudeShroom (May 13, 2011)

I doubt it.  Even though Glee is pretty lighthearted, sometimes you just can't have a solution to everything. D:


----------



## Narcissus (May 14, 2011)

Yeah, it sucks that there are only two episodes left. Despite its flaws, Glee is still a great part of my week. 

 @ Kurt. "Jessie St. Suck." 

Still wondering who is going to die though. 

And I seriously doubt they'll have Karofsky come out yet. Though it's possible they'll try to do it for a dramatic season finale. 

In other news, I only just found out that oneof the songs Glee covered was written by a p*d*p****.


----------



## Kiryuu (May 14, 2011)

Koral said:


> Glee didn't do "Rolling in the Deep" justice it's an extremely powerful song but I don't think Rachel was the right choice, Mercedes would have been a much better choice in my opinion, Friday was really good, too be honest I was rather shocked when they started singing it.



I agree, it was a good performance over all but it was weak even w/ Jesse.


----------



## LMJ (May 14, 2011)

So we all know they gonna lose, so.....you think Sunshine gonna stay with Vocal Adren? or leave at the end of the season?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 14, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> He had 6in soles.


Ahh, figured his boots were pretty high. But without them isn't Kurt still slightly tallker than Blaine these days? Did he have a growth spurt at some point, because I swear I thought he was tiny. /of great importance


Banhammer said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUniGD2xbss&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



*Spoiler*: __ 



Despite Jessie's whole caring about Rachel thing I'm still not sure I'd trust him as a consultant. And I especially don't see how Will could think bringing in a former rival in such a role shortly before the competition could be a good idea.





Tsukiyo said:


> good episode of glee. although i really wish they would just have ppl come out. its really getting agravating that they are holding it back.


Yeah, but at the same time the two people are the ones who probably know best how mean people could be.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 14, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Still wondering who is going to die though.



Probably something boring like Quinn's mom. 


Funny, because when you think about whose death would benefit the show, just about every single character works. Sue, Will, Quinn, Finn, Rachel, Emma, Kurt, anyone's parents...


Just about the only ones that I think should stay are Puck (and if the rumors are true and he _is_ being pushed aside, might as well put him in category 1, too), Santana, Figgins, Burt, Artie, Britney, Jacob, Becky...


And then the rest (re: Asian power couple) can die because they're pretty much already nonexistant to the writers, anyway.


----------



## illmatic (May 15, 2011)

Sue's sister


----------



## LMJ (May 15, 2011)

illmatic said:


> Sue's sister



called it earlier.


----------



## Fourangers (May 15, 2011)

Tina. After all, she's been losing spotlight little by little, maybe the actress got accepted in another series so she's saying Glee b'bye.


----------



## Banhammer (May 15, 2011)

Still think it's gonna be Burt.


----------



## santanico (May 15, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> called it earlier.



That's what I think as well


----------



## Gaiash (May 15, 2011)

I know what the death is!

Will gets shot at the start of the episode while the members of New Directions watch him die. Then we learn this is Will from the future meaning the regular Will sticks around while everyone fears for the event they saw happen.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 15, 2011)

I read somewhere that it was gonna be Chenowith. Not spoilering it because it wasn't really a good source.


----------



## Tsukiyo (May 15, 2011)

illmatic said:


> Sue's sister



i think so too. 

but i cant see it being any character of the main cast, probably some random side character.


----------



## LMJ (May 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JoAAJy9d6CY&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]

Something to watch.


----------



## Fermata (May 16, 2011)

Another thing to watch- preview for tomorrow's episode!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfab2HLKzKc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

*Spoiler*: __ 



Finn's been such a douche (IMO) lately, so I'm happy Jesse tells him off (I'm soooo happy he pointed out some of the other guys sing *cough*Artie*cough* sing better than him)....then again, I was a Jonathan Groff fan before I was a Glee fan, so I might be a bit biased


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (May 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I actually feel sad for Sue. Which is rare.


----------



## illmatic (May 17, 2011)

Its that one Willy Wonka song. 

♪come with me and you'll be in a world of pure imagination...♪




*Spoiler*: __ 



The end of Finn x Quinn


----------



## Gaiash (May 17, 2011)

illmatic said:


> Its that one Willy Wonka song.
> 
> ♪come with me and you'll be in a world of pure imagination...♪
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I was hoping it would be Mike/Tina but this was more obvious. Which means they destroyed Finn and Quinn's character development for no reason.


----------



## Satsuki (May 17, 2011)

First Mike and Tina should never break up, ever.

Secondly I am angry about the death for real, WHY FUCKING WHY. Why did anyone have to die man. ;___;


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2011)

Just heard SKY bought the rights to the third series of Glee. First they took Lost, then House and Prison Break, and now Glee. I hate you Sky. C4 should just get their act together.


----------



## Narcissus (May 17, 2011)

Really sad episode. I feel so much for Sue, her sister was so sweet. And her moment with Becky at the end was touching.

Thank god Rachel isn't getting a solo for Nationals. Jessie is being a real ass. Finn is just being annoying though, and his getting back with Quinn feels so pointless now. I am glad they patched things up with Terri though.

I enjoyed the episode overall.


Skotty said:


> First Mike and Tina should never break up, ever.



They're an amazingly boring couple; Artie and Tina were much better together.


----------



## Gaiash (May 17, 2011)

Skotty said:


> First Mike and Tina should never break up, ever.


Please tell me you're joking. They're the worst couple in the entire show. Here is every scene they have together.

Mike: Asian. Asian asian asian.
Tina: Asian asian.
Mike: Asian asian I can't sing. Asian asian.
Me: WE GET IT! YOU'RE BOTH ASIAN!


----------



## santanico (May 17, 2011)

Mike and Tina are a very boring couple, imo.


----------



## Satsuki (May 17, 2011)

Lol
I think they're cute. But whatever, I'm not getting in a ship war.


----------



## Tsukiyo (May 17, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Please tell me you're joking. They're the worst couple in the entire show. Here is every scene they have together.
> 
> Mike: Asian. Asian asian asian.
> Tina: Asian asian.
> ...



do you have something agianst asians 

i think that they should have better lines together and better scenes in general. most are pretty bland. i know that mike is being promoted to 3rd season regular so maybe they can get better screen time.

im happy that quinn and finn finally broke up although it was bittersweet and rachel is back with jesse who i dislike very much, although enjoyed this ep with him. 

overall i though this episode was extremely sad even though i though it was goin to be sues sister who died long before this ep even was mentioned. i hought it was well done except this episode lacked brittney. i demand more.


----------



## LMJ (May 17, 2011)

I called it, Sue's sister.
Also, what was up with all the close up on the faces? Was awkward.
Also, I guess that line in the first season about having Sue's tearducts removed, didn't see a tear! 
Quinn, starting some shit?


----------



## Zhariel (May 18, 2011)

Such a sad episode. I never watch the previews of upcoming episodes, so this was a big surprise.

To me, Sue is solidified as one of the greatest characters on tv.


----------



## LMJ (May 18, 2011)

I thought that they were gonna have to pry the info out of her, about what was making her angry/ what was going on, but she just put it out there, even giving stories about her and her sister in their past. I was like O.o


----------



## Gaiash (May 18, 2011)

Tsukiyo said:


> do you have something agianst asians


No I'm just sick of the fact that every scene they have together they can't have a conversation without saying asian. Tina also used to be one of my favourite characters in the first season and it annoys me that she has been reduced being nothing more than Mike's girlfriend.


----------



## Cash (May 18, 2011)

Good episode. What is that Quinn planning?


----------



## Aruarian (May 18, 2011)

Hopefully a lesbian threeway with Santana and Brittany.


----------



## LMJ (May 18, 2011)

She is planning to get her hair cut in the preview.


----------



## Banhammer (May 18, 2011)

Is it neggable of me to say I thought Tenderness was terrible? :-/ I've never seen Mercedes sings something where she shows some control and subtlety on her songs.
Granted, she's got next to no spotlight this season but still.
Takes me back when she belted Sweet Transvestite. Who the hell belts Sweet Transvestite?


----------



## Stunna (May 18, 2011)

The last ten minutes of this episode was like the third act of The Dark Knight or something.

There were so many places where I thought it was going to end, or it would've been appropriate for it to end. They would even play the ending music, before throwing to another scene.


----------



## illmatic (May 19, 2011)

First 10 minutes, Will and his sweater vest addiction. lol


----------



## Niabingi (May 19, 2011)

I can't believe that Quinn and Finn broke up. Why bother making them get back together in the first place? Seriously. I feel that it was done just to force me to suffer through episodes of "looks" between Finn and Rachel, episodes of Rachel's song choices being focused on Finn, episodes of Quinn (justifiably) being insecure about Rachel/Finn and episodes of Rachel moping and pining. It also just makes both Rachel and Quinn seem weak.

That aside I enjoyed the episode this week.


----------



## Stunna (May 19, 2011)

I'm starting to dislike Finn.

Who breaks up with someone at a funeral?

And he's got the two hottest (IMO) ND girls after him.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 19, 2011)

I thought this was a moderately decent episode. The epitome of a Glee C: transparent, superficial, and manipulative, but with just enough conviction to kind of work.

The episode really highlighted for me what a total mess Sue's character is; her running for the House is just outlandish enough to make season 3 watchable, though. Anything to revive her. Otherwise, she might as well be off the show.

And Will's character is even worse. Now they are trying to ground him again, but after so much creepiness and total wank behavior I can;t take him seriously right now.

I hope he stays in NYC and Jesse takes over his job. 


But, overall, Funeral was sort of like the Christmas episode in that it made very little sense and was really shakily written. The Christmas episode worked because it embraced that insanity; Funeral was barely passable, mainly because it was even _more_ shaky in the structure.


I mean, the episode went into a complete halt to have four simultaneous performances? And I thought they were all pretty uninspired ones, too. It seemed like they mixed the vocals down. Not on Rachel's, of course, but even she seemed flat.


----------



## Stunna (May 19, 2011)

And oh yeah!

Sue said she's done harassing New Directions too!

wtf is gonna happen now?!


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 19, 2011)

PS: Check out the kids at the Fox Upfronts:

Tor have got a tribute to Sladen up on their website.


2 Things:

1. Chord Overstreet... he gets a straight 

2. Cory looks unfathomably banal. A CPA would say he looks dull.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 22, 2011)

^Funny I just looked at that.    I wonder how long he can keep that before recording season 3.  

I didn't really care for Funeral, finally just had a chance to watch it.


----------



## Jena (May 22, 2011)

Jove said:


> PS: Check out the kids at the Fox Upfronts:
> 
> Tor have got a tribute to Sladen up on their website.
> 
> ...



Chord looks really good 
Maybe he should rock the nerd look more often...

Cory....eh....

Jayma looks cute, but what else is new? I think even if she showed up on the red carpet wearing a plastic bag she'd still look good.

Jenna's dress is cute, but I don't think it's really the right cut for her body, like they said.

And what do they mean "ew"? I think Matt looks good....


Funeral was...eh...uh...eh.
Meh, I guess.

I did tear up a few times, but I think that's more because I cry really easily and not because of amazing storytelling. 
It did feel kind of like a cheapshot to kill off Sue's sister. She hasn't even appeared in this season. 
I liked the part where Sue and Becky hugged, though. I know it was cheesy, but I thought it was sweet.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 22, 2011)

Stunna said:


> And oh yeah!
> 
> Sue said she's done harassing New Directions too!
> 
> wtf is gonna happen now?!




I think she's going to use legislative leverage to try and cut funding to the arts, and generally use the House of Representatives as her personal weapon to destroy Glee club. I kinda look forward to it.


----------



## The World (May 22, 2011)




----------



## LMJ (May 22, 2011)

I SWEAR everytime I see a pic of Tina she has her eyes closed. GD we know you are Asian, BUT DAMN!


----------



## Jena (May 22, 2011)

I love the part when they were talking about the different members of Glee!

EDIT: Has this been shared?


----------



## Sen (May 23, 2011)

Almost the season finale~ 

Although I wonder how much time they will have for plot with all of the songs.  I wonder if they will win Nationals, I think that Vocal Adrenaline will win once again so that way they will still have a goal for next year


----------



## LMJ (May 24, 2011)

They will not win Nationals. They will lose, but then they will win next year. I am calling it.


----------



## Sen (May 24, 2011)

That seems very possible   I wonder if Charice will stay as the lead of Vocal Adrenaline too.  

I think they should have one entire year over Season 3/4 so that way they won't need to start "graduating" any characters off.  (Although I heard that was supposedly a mistake, but it seems likely that he might replace characters).  Then they could win it in Season 4


----------



## LMJ (May 24, 2011)

Nah, she prob won't be around next year. Her singer career has taken off and she is only getting busier. That is why she was only in 3 episodes this season.


----------



## Sen (May 24, 2011)

Oh, I figured they just couldn't really fit her in the plot atm, I guess that makes sense though since Anne Hathaway wasn't able to be an in episode because of scheduling issues too.  

Well since "Four new cast members have been confirmed to join the series in season three. All four characters will have their own stories, and the winner of The Glee Project gets a 7-episode arc in season three," I suppose the winner will probably take her place or one of the other 4 new characters.


----------



## LMJ (May 24, 2011)

Since Finn and Rachael will get back together, they are gonna bring in someone for Quinn and someone for Mercedes no doubt, because if they put her off any longer without someone, they might as well take her out of the show. And they will bring someone in to mess around with Kurt and Blaine.

Edit: And probably someone to replace Sue's antagonists roll. Although whatever happened to the football coach?


----------



## Sen (May 24, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Since Finn and Rachael will get back together, they are gonna bring in someone for Quinn and someone for Mercedes no doubt, because if they put her off any longer without someone, they might as well take her out of the show. And they will bring someone in to mess around with Kurt and Blaine.
> 
> Edit: And probably someone to replace Sue's antagonists roll. Although whatever happened to the football coach?



That's not absolutely certain though   Well I know they are trying to get someone for Mercedes, but I don't think that she must be in a relationship to have a point to the show.  She's a fantastic singer and a great character by herself too.  That or Sam will end up with that role as people suspected 

Sue's antagonists? She is still around I'd assume but since football season ended, she probably doesn't have much to do right now.


----------



## LMJ (May 24, 2011)

Sen said:


> That's not absolutely certain though   Well I know they are trying to get someone for Mercedes, but I don't think that she must be in a relationship to have a point to the show.  She's a fantastic singer and a great character by herself too.  That or Sam will end up with that role as people suspected
> 
> Sue's antagonists? She is still around I'd assume but since football season ended, she probably doesn't have much to do right now.



Haha, you know what kinda show this is, right? They have to pair people it, it creates ratings. Or even the thought of someone (who hasn't had anyone b4) with the possibility of getting with someone. I would be happy even if they gave her something else than just "I am a diva and I have an attitude." I would have been happy if they brought back the relationship that she and Quinn had from the first season, but that is too late to fix. I mean they have the gay/lesbian thing going. Might as well through in the black girl dating a white guy storyline while they are at it.


----------



## LMJ (May 24, 2011)

Dunno if this has been posted. Song kinda sucks. But Tina is pushing Artie? Wtf is this?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6xYTXQMKME&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 24, 2011)

Erp, just watched last week's, I should watch this week's sooner. I like Jesse better after his comment about Finn's lack of everything. Mostly it felt like he was there to give an excuse for the Glee kids to each sing a solo song. And seriously screw Finn for breaking up like that.

As for Sue, I assumed something happened to her sister as soon as Becky was kicked. Was still hoping it wasn't so since Sue's moments with or about her sister are some of my favorites. The real reason for Sue allowing the Glee club to plan the service was perfect. Would have preferred it if Will croaked. I even felt a little sorry for Terri. Although what she did was horrible.


----------



## illmatic (May 24, 2011)

season finale episode is on!


----------



## Jena (May 24, 2011)

Rachel's jacket is really cute! pek

"He did seem a little crazy...he swiped my credit card with his buttcrack." 
This is off to a great start!


----------



## Narcissus (May 24, 2011)

I hope they don't overdo  the original songs...


----------



## Jena (May 24, 2011)

WILL YOU STOP WITH THE DAMN SINGING.
I know this is Glee, but my god. Can we have more than three sentences of dialogue between songs?


----------



## illmatic (May 24, 2011)

Rachel said she can't kiss Finn


----------



## Orochimaru Kusanagi (May 24, 2011)

Oh my goodness they did the song from Lady and the Tramp, that was my first Disney film.
But why Rachel, why?


----------



## Narcissus (May 24, 2011)

See, that's why I didn't want them to overdo the original sogs. They just did so well with For Good. I loved that duet.

Now my only complaint is this damn romance. I am so sick of Finn's drama. And Finn and Rachel are the best chance of winning? When Mike, Brittany and Santana helped win Sectionals? Really Mike, really?


----------



## Orochimaru Kusanagi (May 24, 2011)

This is getting really good.  The girls in the white dresses were funny and here's some 
Sunshine.


----------



## Narcissus (May 24, 2011)

Damn Charice can sing.


----------



## Jena (May 24, 2011)

Oh hey! It's like last season when Rachel and Finn met backstage right before they performed!
Except this time it's painful, not romantic.


----------



## illmatic (May 24, 2011)

Oh look, Jessee's at nationals


----------



## Jena (May 24, 2011)

Woah :0
Did anyone else see that advertisement with Becky?

Predictable end :/ But Santana's freak-out in the hotel room was funny.


----------



## illmatic (May 24, 2011)

Sam x Mercedes


----------



## Narcissus (May 24, 2011)

New Directions lost, Mercedes and Sam are a couple, Britanna still isn't official, and Finn and Rachel are back together. Saw all of that coming. Not nearly as dramatic as last year's season finale, but overall it was good enough.


Jena said:


> Woah :0
> Did anyone else see that advertisement with Becky?



Yeah, I caught it. Pretty powerful ad.


----------



## Orochimaru Kusanagi (May 24, 2011)

I saw Becky's ad too.   Sam and Mercedes, sweet!  Loved Satana's freakout myself, it was a 
good episode.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 24, 2011)

Alright episode.  Though I was tapping my foot during that slow motion kiss.

I liked their group original song, however I wish they would sound more like actual Glee songs rather than pop songs they make to cash on.


----------



## Narcissus (May 24, 2011)

The original songs, while a fun idea at first, are excuses to market the show's own music, and "Loser Like Me" is the only memorable one. They should really just use some more well established songs.


----------



## LMJ (May 25, 2011)

Lol, wtf Brit is singing lead on a song? Damn, havent heard that since the Key-dollar-sign-ha song she did. 

Lol @ Santana and the police officer. 

I like how they try to make us think that Mike can sing even though we KNOW he can't and he told us that he can't even especially in that one serenade song he did with the other guys. 

Sometimes they can make Rachael look so butt ugly, but in some scenes she looks hella good. 

Love the Kurt and Rachael dynamic too. 

Ah! The Cheerios Pep Talk! Haven't seen that in a while.

Yay for 10 min of Charice.

Oh this is new, Rachael and Finn Duet....oh wait. 

I like how they don't have a mic device on them during the performance.

Oh wow, they did something with Mercedes. 

Brit is smart as fuck. 

Was kinda expecting a cliffhanger.


----------



## Gaiash (May 25, 2011)

While you've all watched the season finalie I've just recently seen the latest episode to air in the UK.

The prom subplot never really interested me that much and it being the center of attention didn't change that. Having said that it is always nice to see Mercades get a subplot, through season two she has replaced Tina as my favourite supporting character and I hope season three has more of her.

The fancy clothing for the most part flew over my head except Kurt's kilt and Sam's bowtie which were both pretty cool (bowties are cool). Sam is redeeming himself after that forced Bieber praise.

Seeing Artie try and win Brittany back annoyed me. But I was glad to see her reject him but accept his apology, I never liked the idea of them as a couple but I do think Artie would be good as a fatherly figure to her especially now that her relationship with Santana is growing. Now if they can just break Mike and Tina up...

But enough about that let's talk about how Jesse Saint James is a lot more interesting. Back when he was introduced and his intentions were being kept in the dark this kept us from seeing much about him as a character until the end. Now we see Jesse being himself with his goal being clear and he is a lot more interesting because of it.

Oh and I guess I should mention Friday. It was ok. It wasn't as good as Alex Carpenter's cover but I'm just glad it was just there. No build up, no forced praise, just the song on its own in a setting that works. Why couldn't they have done that when the decided to cover Justin Bieber? Anyway out of the prom songs I think Blaine's song was the best, I'm not familiar with it but I do like when I hear a song for the first time on Glee.

In conclusion Glee is getting back to being the show that I got into and only have one mistake left to fix.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 25, 2011)

Did anyone else find the finale to be boring?

And why are they surprised they lost? The other glee clubs were likely rehearsing their numbers for weeks before, while New Directions came up with and choreographed their songs a few days before.


----------



## Iria (May 25, 2011)

Yeah I was really underwhelmed.

The "New York is better than any other city" song was cheesetastic. As was the Shu song. 

I ship RachelXFinn and even I was cringing at their storyline. 

The Kurt and Rachel having breakfast at Tiffany's thing was cute. 

And the girls singing "Yeah" was the best song of the night lol. 


Ehh Glee really needs a break from itself. There are still elements I like but its not wowing me like it used to.


----------



## Synn (May 25, 2011)

Matthew Morrison's song was amazing!


----------



## Jena (May 25, 2011)

Shaidar Haran said:


> Did anyone else find the finale to be boring?
> 
> And why are they surprised they lost? The other glee clubs were likely rehearsing their numbers for weeks before, while New Directions came up with and choreographed their songs a few days before.



Weren't they also writing their songs like _the night_ before?


----------



## Ennoea (May 25, 2011)

I always find New Directions the least impressive from the groups. How about stick to the songs and rehearse rather than changing it the night before.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 25, 2011)

I did like it opening with Rhapsody in Blue.


Ennoea said:


> How about stick to the songs and rehearse rather than changing it the night before.


Potentially having them choose a song that they don't really connect with and then before the performances, having something happen which allows them to connect to the song, improving upon their previous performances of the song.


----------



## LMJ (May 25, 2011)

I wanna see a song at one of the performances that highlights EVERYONE's abilities. I don't care, a 5 min song, where EVERY Person either dances or sings to showcase their skills. One big ass song. Everyone gets a verse. Although....I don't know what Lauren can do.


----------



## The World (May 25, 2011)

Man this season finale was straight garbage.

After the first thirteen episodes I felt like this show has been steadily declining into a giant vortex of failure and suck.

I think I might stop watching this godawful show. I could be reading or some shit.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 25, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Although....I don't know what Lauren can do.


Give more awkward lap dances.


----------



## Jena (May 25, 2011)

The World said:


> Man this season finale was straight garbage.
> 
> After the first thirteen episodes I felt like this show has been steadily declining into a giant vortex of failure and suck.
> 
> I think I might stop watching this godawful show. I could be reading or some shit.


 
I'm going to have to agree with you, unfortunately. 
I wanted to like this season more. I tend to be excessively critical of things, so I'm trying to learn to be less of a bitch be more open-minded.

But...I just can't. I can't like this show any more. I tried to be invested in the finale, but after several episodes of complete garbage, I couldn't force myself to care. 

I'll try watching the first two episodes of the next season, but if they continue to be like they've been, I'm going have to stop being a Gleek.

Sadness. At least I still have the complete season 1 on DVD. I can always pop it in and remember the good times.


----------



## Ennoea (May 25, 2011)

I keep telling myself it's a TV show made for mainstream audience but season 2 was a gigantic failure. No plot, poor dialogue (where's our Sue gone to?), just really inconsistent and more just plain boring. The show used fads to fool us in to thinking it's contemporary teen show but it's just nothing but a big ass ad for current pop singers. And we need more of the crazy characters from season 1 (for instance Will's sis in law, that woman was hilarious) but all we get is a pairing obsessed, fan fiction quality teen drama. Since in the UK they sold this show to a cable network I won't bother anymore. The only thing I liked was Santana and Brittany probably and even that was handled half assedly.


----------



## Jena (May 26, 2011)

What happened to Coach Bieste, anyway? Did she quit and I just don't remember?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 26, 2011)

Will melted away her relevance with a kiss and she faded into the background.


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2011)

they sung wicked.
Sorry, but I refuse to hear anything wrong about that episode.
It had Wicked.


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2011)

Jena said:


> What happened to Coach Bieste, anyway? Did she quit and I just don't remember?



football season ended





Narcissus said:


> The original songs, while a fun idea at first, are excuses to market the show's own music, and "Loser Like Me" is the only memorable one. They should really just use some more well established songs.



hell to the no was memorable too


----------



## Sen (May 26, 2011)

I didn't love the season finale (I preferred last seasons I think, including the songs probably), but I still thought the episode was pretty good.  Although I didn't like how the Quinn plotline got resolved with her simply getting a haircut and everything was suddenly better, but I did think it was sweet to see her comforted by Brittany and Santana since they were friends earlier in the show.  Plus the Rachel/Finn kiss in the middle of their performance did seem pretty weird.  

I loved the For Good song and everything though, that song was just perfect with their voices and I thought it fit that Rachel would plan to return to New York.  

I personally prefer when Charice sings upbeat songs since she can obviously do a ballad really well, but it's interesting to hear other things like she did in Telephone.  

Sucks to have to wait so long for another episode though now ;___________;


----------



## Ryan (May 26, 2011)

i saw a couple of episodes this show is awesome


----------



## Narcissus (May 26, 2011)

The episode itself wasn't bad, I thought. I just didn't find it finale worthy. Compared to season 1's finale, it just didn't measure up.


Banhammer said:


> hell to the no was memorable too



I only meant the ones used in competition. If we're talking about all of them, then Loser Like Me, Hell to the No, and Trouty Mouth are all great.


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2011)

Trouty Mouth was artistic _excellence_


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 26, 2011)

Nothing beats out the cover of "Blackbird".


----------



## Gaiash (May 26, 2011)

You know once I finish season two I might start working on two top ten lists. The best and worst things about season two of Glee (though best might only be a top five).


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 26, 2011)

How dare they do For Good without Chenoweth or Menzel around. But Kurt and Rachel did do a wonderful job. It reminded me of when they had their competition ages ago and I thought they would end up singing Gravity together.

I still thought the Warblers should have made it to the Nationals over New Directions anyway. I could not believe ND made it this far and didn't even think to prepare with songs beforehand. Heck, I might have liked Rachel's brush song over Brit's cup song. The girls in white performing was great. Wouldn't have minded seeing more of the other groups.

Rachel totally blowing off Finn at the start of the episode made me a little happy. Since I'm still peeved at the whole Quinn thing. Not that I've been particularly pleased about how Rachel deals with other things like oh, Sunshine. I could do without a lot of the cast members.

My favorite line was the one about them looking like they haven't been baked properly. For a finale there should be better. But +5 for Kurt and Blaine. xD


----------



## Jena (May 26, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> You know once I finish season two I might start working on two top ten lists. The best and worst things about season two of Glee (though best might only be a top five).



You definitely should. And post it on here, of course


----------



## Sen (May 26, 2011)

Top 10/Top 5 lists sounds cool, might do that myself as well   I thought that there were at least 10 really good songs though (might need to make it Top 15 ), my favorites probably being Dog Days are Over or I Feel Pretty/Unpretty mashup.  I also really liked Jar of Hearts and Hey, Soul Sister.  

The Warblers were very good, but I didn't like their songs for Regionals as much as their songs for Sectionals (which I thought they should have won instead of a tie).  And yeah, I'd love to see some other groups too like in the earlier episodes in the first season how they released a few songs by Vocal Adrenaline (sans Jesse) like Mercy and another one as well.


----------



## santanico (May 26, 2011)

I feel that.. it could've been better. I think I prefer the prom episode, at least we had some Puck humor.


----------



## The World (May 27, 2011)

Shaidar Haran said:


> Will melted away her relevance with a kiss and she faded into the background.


----------



## River Song (May 27, 2011)

Just watched the finale. My new favorite song is for good and my all time favorite clip is when Santana flips and starts shouting in spanish


----------



## LMJ (May 27, 2011)

Damn this year's vocal adrenaline ain't got shit over the old one. The old VA was BEAST. Buncha pansies now. Also...Rachael has no chest.


----------



## Fourangers (May 28, 2011)

You know something that I was wondering to myself? How can they create a music, lyrics, choreography and everything in less than one day on finals?


----------



## Narcissus (May 29, 2011)

Sen said:


> And yeah, I'd love to see some other groups too like in the earlier episodes in the first season how they released a few songs by Vocal Adrenaline (sans Jesse) like Mercy and another one as well.



Rehab, probably.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lv2Wq6tzPk[/YOUTUBE]


Lee Min Jung said:


> Damn this year's vocal adrenaline ain't got shit over the old one. The old VA was BEAST. Buncha pansies now. Also...Rachael has no chest.



Funny thing is that you actually see her flat chest in Spring Awakwening. 


Fourangers said:


> You know something that I was wondering to myself? How can they create a music, lyrics, choreography and everything in less than one day on finals?



Yeah, that was mentioned last page, along with how funny it was for them to be surprised that they lost after  that.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 29, 2011)

I finally watched the finale. I thought it was pretty dreadful, one of the more shallow and flimsy shows of the season, actually. So much time totally wasted on establishing that the kids were in THE New York City, with all the balderdash romanticism that goes along with that.

I understood the mash-up of Madonna and Sinatra; to a group of kids from Ohio, NYC must seem like the pinnacle of humanity. But the framing, the way the story moved... a lot of it was your classic New York worship, and I always loathe it. The Onion A/V guy gave it a B+ and commended the show for not looking down on the ones in New Directions that don't aspire to move to the big city... but the way I saw it, that's exactly what the show did.

There were too many songs, and, besides the Lady and the Tramp one, none worked that well. That one reminded me of Season 1, where the songs worked in conjunction with the show. Unlike the Madonna/Sinatra number which, like a lot of season 2, simply shut down the show and became a music video. Maybe even a tourism video...

Vocal Adrenaline seemed lackluster and underwhelming. But compared to Bohemian Rhapsody, anything would. And Charice is bland.

I still don't understand exactly _why_ they felt the need to write their own songs, since show choir isn't about that in the slightest and never has been, but these were pretty lame, soulless choices. 

And what exactly was Quinn's big plan? Last episode, it seemed like she was going to upend the whole story. In actuality, she cried on a bed and got a haircut. 


I did like the epilogue quite a bit, though.


I felt like Season 2 began strong, but had a drastically poor middle. The last few episodes have recovered a bit, but nowhere near close enough to be called successful television. And I feel like they're just throwing opportunities away.

Oh, well, off to write a 10-15,000 word article comparing the second seasons of Glee and Community.


----------



## illmatic (May 29, 2011)

I read a interview done by EW they are getting some NEW writers for S3


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 1, 2011)

illmatic said:


> I read a interview done by EW they are getting some NEW writers for S3



They've already apparently hired one new writer so far.  According to  article, Roberto Aguirre-Sacasa will be co-producer and writer for season three.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 4, 2011)

Tor have got a tribute to Sladen up on their website.






			
				Matthew Morrison said:
			
		

> “When I do my next film role I do want to be doing something…you know, give me a drug dealer doing coke off a chick’s ass.”


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 4, 2011)

That would be a nice change.

And I hope he loses the perm.


----------



## Jena (Jun 4, 2011)

Jove said:


> Tor have got a tribute to Sladen up on their website.



From the cover: "Moo! Gay Farmers in Need."

I want to read _that_ article.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 4, 2011)

he does look pretty hot though


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 4, 2011)

Whee, got the 6th Glee CD, tracklist follows for those interesed:

*Spoiler*: __ 



1. Turning Tables
2. I Feel Pretty/Unpretty
3. As If We Never Said Goodbye
4. Born This Way
5. Dreams
6. Songbird
7. Go Your Own Way
8. Don’t Stop
9. Rolling in the Deep
10. Isn’t She Lovely
11. Dancing Queen
12. Try a Little Tenderness
13. My Man
14. Pure Imagination
15. Bella Notte
16. As Long As You’re There
17. Pretending
18. Light Up the World



My favorites from that are Turning Tables, I Feel Pretty/Unpretty, Dreams (and I swear it isn't because Chenoweth sings! Reallllly!), Songbird, Rolling in the Deep, Isn't She Lovely and Bella Notte (ah, both make me feel so happy), As Long as Your There, Pretending, and Light Up the World.

....maybe I should have just listed the entire CD. Even though I didn't like the past couple episodes as much as some it probably had the most string of songs I enjoyed out of the CDs.


----------



## Pinkie Pie (Jun 5, 2011)

I am a huge fan of this show. I love their characters, though I will admit to the writers' slips in their development sometimes though. Still, the characters are what keeps me watching.

My favorite characters are Britany and Santana, and I really, _really_ want Britanna to become a reality in the third season. Maybe the new writers will make it happen, and hopefully they'll make season 3 as good, or even better than, season 1 was.

Either way though, I know I'm going to miss this show while it's on break. Glad to see it has a good-sized fanbase on this forum though. ^_^


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 6, 2011)

Chris Colfer was named as one of the top 100 most influential people in the world by Time.



> Chris has wanted to be an actor, as he says, "since I was an embryo," which gave him the determination to say, "Yes, I can," despite the many who had said no. Chris, 20, lives by extreme truth, speaking out against the epidemic of bullying that he, too, faced in high school. The honesty that he infuses into his Glee character, Kurt, leaves you reeling. Our cast is blessed to hear things like "Your character has helped me through this, or helped me do that," but none more so than Chris. To witness the power he gives to his audience firsthand? It's wonderful.



http://www.time.com/time/specials/packages/article/0,28804,2066367_2066369_2066418,00.html

The complete list: http://www.time.com/time/specials/packages/completelist/0,29569,2066367,00.html

Pretty interesting. I guess these guys really are getting a lot more out of Glee than they ever expected, even if the show has it flaws. But how nice this is for Chris; it lets him do a lot to help other struggling kids out in their lives.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 6, 2011)

It's a bit like giving obama the nobel prize, but alright, let it slide, it's just Time


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

Did Finn just compare the lack of Glee club's (and their own) popularity to Gene's condition? Who the hell writes this stuff?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 6, 2011)

It's not too bad he tried to relate. This is the guy that thought "sunglasses" was a good idea and that you could get hot tub pregnant


----------



## Jena (Jun 6, 2011)

Not so sure about the whole Chris Colfer Time magazine thing, but he is adorable in that video pek


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 11, 2011)

So I've just watched the last two episodes of season two. Pretty decent. I wish they'd have broken up Mike and Tina though.

I like that we've seen the start of a relationship between Mercades and Sam. In fact out of all things season three this is the one I'm most interested in. Well that and Santana and Brittany.

And while I'm talking about couples I hope they decide to keep Finn and Rachel together. They're a better couple when they're together than when one wants to get back together when they break up, form a filler couple while the other goes on about how much they need to be together. It was cute in season one but it bored me to death this season. Leave Will and Emma as the "will they won't they" couple.

Anyway on to plot. The funeral episode was sweet and if this is the end of Sue's time as antagonist it was a good send off. On the subject of antagonists Jesse was very sinister and he's a much better character this way. Vocal Adrenaline seemed pretty minor this season though I am glad that while they did beat New Directions another club won the whole event, this way Vocal Adrenaline aren't seen as this unstoppable force and we could see the group that beat them being a better threat next season.

The finalie did feel like a good wrap up to the season. It wasn't nearly as good as season one's finalie but season two wasn't nearly as good as season one as a whole so I wouldn't criticise it for that.

Finally the songs. They were pretty good. The original songs weren't as memorable as Loser Like Me but the songs sung around New York were the real highlight especially a second Wicked duet from Kurt and Rachel.

So what did I think of season two as a whole? Mixed views. I loved season one despite the few episodes, plots and songs I disliked but this season I found them too distracting. The forced praise for Britney Spears and Justin Bieber, the offscreen break up of Artie and Tina, Mike and Tina's entire relationship, all of Emma and Carl's relationship being offscreen, flushing Quinn's character development down the drain and multiple moments that made me wonder if Ryan Murphy has issues with bisexuals come to my mind before any of the things I loved about the season. Maybe I should rate the season as it applies to each character...


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 11, 2011)

I hope they keep them together because holy shit I cannot take more boyfriend/girlfriend drama angst plot from those two


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 15, 2011)

By the way, is anyone watching The Glee Project?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 15, 2011)

Nope.  And strangely the idea of it is really a turn off for me and my Glee relationship.


----------



## illmatic (Jun 16, 2011)

Nope. Its ratings are abysmal


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 16, 2011)

just all caught up..wtf happened to quinn's plan?


----------



## LMJ (Jun 16, 2011)

Reckon we will see anything bout Quinn's child or Rachael's mother next season? 

Also, I have been watching the Glee Project that is airing. It is a contest to see who will get the 7 episode arc appearance in next season's show. 



This weeks group song

jack

I think that Santana has her match.


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 16, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Also, I have been watching the Glee Project that is airing. It is a contest to see who will get the 7 episode arc appearance in next season's show.


So it's just X-Factor/Pop Idol/American Idol/Britain's Got Talent but with the Glee title added.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 17, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Nope.  And strangely the idea of it is really a turn off for me and my Glee relationship.





illmatic said:


> Nope. Its ratings are abysmal



Not surprised. I watched the first two episodes, but I just can't seem to bring myself to liking any of the contestants.


NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> just all caught up..wtf happened to quinn's plan?



I could only assume her plan was to make New Directions lose, as she was planning to snitch on Rachel and Kurt to get the team disqualified, to get back at Finn.

My problem was that while she was clearly hurting, they tried to write off her issues by solving it with a haircut, which was silly.


----------



## illmatic (Jun 19, 2011)

*Glee Creator Confirms Cast Will Graduate In Season Three*



> Ryan Murphy has revealed that the original members of the Glee cast will graduate high school at the end of the third season.
> 
> The Glee creator spoke to Ryan Seacrest in a radio interview on Friday, confirming that he intends to stick to his plan of refreshing the cast of Glee at the end of the 2012 season.
> 
> ...



Taken from: SpoilerTV


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2011)

eh. Okay. Skins style. That's fine, though now can they bring Aaron Tveit?


----------



## LMJ (Jun 19, 2011)

illmatic said:


> *Glee Creator Confirms Cast Will Graduate In Season Three*
> 
> 
> 
> Taken from: SpoilerTV



If you watch The Glee Project, it was already confirmed.


----------



## Jena (Jun 19, 2011)

Wait...so they are _all_ in the same grade?


----------



## LMJ (Jun 19, 2011)

No, they are not all in the same grade.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2011)

Just caught up. I was really shocked when they lost, though in the end, I am glad. Realistic.


----------



## Sen (Jun 19, 2011)

Nooooo   I can't believe they're really getting rid of most of the cast   I hate that about Skins and other shows that have done that :<


----------



## Friday (Jun 20, 2011)

They aren't in the same grade? >wtf<

I want to say I really don't mind seeing Finn and Rachel leave, but meh. The only good part about rachel is that people make fun of her so bluntly. She looks like Rebecca Black. If you look at Katy Perry's video, Last Friday Night, I had a hard time finding the name for that girl and really wanted to say that it was Rachel, but it ended up being RB. Quinn is amazing too. Really don't want to see her go. Puck is also meh. He got boring.

I just hope they play more "hits" on glee. Lots of songs from the last few episodes weren't that great.

The only reason I still watch this show is because of Santana and Britney and Kurt's life, except I care little about Blaine, ironically. I'm glad Santana and Britney are not on the chopping block though. I think for most fans they bring the best humor


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 20, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> The only reason I still watch this show is because of Santana and Britney and Kurt's life, except I care little about Blaine, ironically. I'm glad Santana and Britney are not on the chopping block though. I think for most fans they bring the best humor



i agree with most of that statement. 

i have 0 interest in the glee project, and im extremely sad to see that brittnay and santana are leaving. both of them have grown to be my favorite characters. and i do enjoy rachel's snarky comments towards others. 

hopefully they will do an extremely good job at casting these new people. hopefully they wont do something like trying to create a new character in the essence of an old one, because no one can replace brittnay and her awesomeness


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 20, 2011)

So, who is leaving?

Apparently they are doing it where new people come in.  I'll probably have lost interest by then if Glee keeps going in the same direction. >_>


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 20, 2011)

The only one i know for sure is Rachel, because she is the only one who I can remember the show stating that she is a Sophomore. 

I believe that Finn is also a Sophomore and I would venture to say that the rest of the cast is as well....


----------



## illmatic (Jun 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Glee co-creator and executive producer Ryan Murphy used to worry about how fans would react to the introduction of new characters to the show’s merry band of musical high-school outcasts. But as he plans Season 3 of Fox’s smash hit — including a long-envisioned “endgame,” a graduation strategy for New Directions’ senior classmen, and a fresh crop of young talent (including one warbler from his new Oxygen reality series The Glee Project) — Murphy says he’s put those worries behind him. ”It’s all about the stories and characters,” says Murphy. “It’s our job to find new [stars] that people will love, but I never feel like we’re replacing anybody. The [core] characters are irreplaceable.” With that philosophy in mind, here’s what Murphy says you can expect from Season 3:

*Character Will Trump Razzle-Dazzle and Bold-Faced Guest Stars*
“Season 2 was definitely about bigger, better, flashier,” says Murphy. “And I loved so much about Season 2. I loved the Gwyneth story. I loved the bullying story. Chris Colfer and Darren Criss did an amazing job, as did Max Adler. But Season 3 we decided is going to be character, character, character.” How will that manifest itself? For starters, there’ll be only one musical tribute episode — though it’ll be a biggie. “It’s one I’ve been working on for two years — it took forever to clear — with a really big artist,” Murphy teases. Oh, and don’t expect a parade of Oscar winners, pop divas, and Broadway vets to populate the McKinley High hallways. “We’re not going to have any guest stars,” says Murphy. “And we’re going to do fewer songs.”

*New Directions’ Unsung Heroes Are About to Start Singing*
“We’re writing stuff this year for [characters] who haven’t had those big stories,” says the exec producer. “We have an amazing Mercedes story. We have a great Mike and Tina story. They’re fascinating. I love them as performers and it’s time they get their due. Also, Matt Morrison last year didn’t really have the big, huge arc he had in Season 1, but he will in the upcoming season.”

*A Change Is Gonna Come for Sue Sylvester — Personally and Professionally*
“We have an amazing 20-episode arc for Jane Lynch that’s quite fantastic,” says Murphy, and it will partly focus on her character’s campaign for Congress. “We’ve decided it’s a little tired for Sue to be constantly trying to destroy the glee club. We did that, and we did that well. But now it’s time for Sue to stop picking on the glee club and time for her to start picking on the country,” Murphy says with a laugh. What’s more, Our Lady of Track Suits will also be involved in some romantic intrigue. “One thing I’m looking for is someone for Sue Sylvester to love. Who is that person — man or woman? Who is man enough to love Sue Sylvester? That’s an interesting idea,” Murphy adds. “Jane did that Rod Remington romantic arc so well, so it’s something I’ve always wanted to find for her. How would Sue date? I’m interested in that.”

*Blaine, Sam, and Lauren Are in Limbo…Till at Least Next Week Anyway*
Murphy says no decision has been made regarding the status for Darren Criss (Blaine), Chord Overstreet (Sam), or Ashley Fink (Lauren). “We’ve just started to write [the new season], so I don’t know who we’re bringing back or who we’re letting go. We’ll be deciding that in the next week or so,” says Murphy. “I don’t think of it as coming down to the wire, I just look at it as, ‘Okay, what are the stories?’ That’s what it’s about for me next season.”

*Murphy Has Been Planning the Season 3 Endgame for Three Years Now*
“We now have a writing staff of nine people, and they’re all great, heavy hitters,” boasts Murphy. As a result, he and co-creator Brad Falchuk have decided to point the show toward the exact endgame Murphy envisioned when he first pitched Glee more than three years ago. To that end…

*Don’t Look for the McKinley Class of 2012 to Roam the School’s Hallways Come Sept. 2012, Unless…*
Murphy says he was shocked that his recent interview with Ryan Seacrest — during which he reiterated his plans to have McKinley’s seniors get their caps and gowns by season’s end – got such widespread pickup, seeing how he’s made his plan public for the last year. “The show to me is about the way you express yourself as you start to move out into the world as a fresh, young person. Do we really want to have an eight-year senior?” he asks. “The only way somebody could stay on the show is if they flunk, and that is always a possibility. I think Brittany is pulling straight Fs.” Asked if he might change course and brainstorm some last-minute plot twists that would allow, for example, Puck to score a gig as an assistant football coach at McKinley, Murphy offers a firm “No.”

*Then Again, Don’t Assume Some of Your Favorite New Directions Members Won’t Resurface in a Spinoff Series*
Presented with the concept of Rachel and Kurt and a few of their pals spearheading a new hour on Fox about a group of young artists who head to New York City to pursue their musical theater dreams, Murphy doesn’t immediately shoot it down. “It’s an interesting idea,” he says. “The questions are ‘How would we do it? And when would we do it?’ It would have to be something I would talk about to Peter Rice and Kevin Reilly and Dana Walden and Gary Newman. What we’re trying to do now — maybe those discussions will happen around December — we’re just now trying to do the first 10 episodes.” Not that Murphy’s brain hasn’t dabbled with a flash-forward to Rachel’s future. “I keep saying that with the new Funny Girl revival, they should just say it’s Rachel Berry in Funny Girl — get Lea to do that, but as Rachel Berry. It would be a crowd-pleaser.”

Taken from: SpoilerTV


----------



## Jena (Jun 22, 2011)

illmatic said:


> *Character Will Trump Razzle-Dazzle and Bold-Faced Guest Stars*
> ?Season 2 was definitely about bigger, better, flashier,? says Murphy. ?And I loved so much about Season 2. I loved the Gwyneth story. I loved the bullying story. Chris Colfer and Darren Criss did an amazing job, as did Max Adler. But Season 3 we decided is going to be character, character, character.? How will that manifest itself? For starters, there?ll be only one musical tribute episode ? though it?ll be a biggie. ?It?s one I?ve been working on for two years ? it took forever to clear ? with a really big artist,? Murphy teases. Oh, and don?t expect a parade of Oscar winners, pop divas, and Broadway vets to populate the McKinley High hallways. ?We?re not going to have any guest stars,? says Murphy. ?And we?re going to do fewer songs.?


It's really good to hear that.


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 22, 2011)

Jena said:


> It's really good to hear that.


The less tribute episodes the better. I just hope the one tribute is to a band (Beatles please) instead of one singer.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 22, 2011)

i didnt particularly like their beatles covers but im glad to see that they will be less of that and focusing more on the story.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 23, 2011)

Bout damn time Tina and Mercedes got their story on.


----------



## Sen (Jun 23, 2011)

Well shouldn't all of the cast be at least juniors?  I think most articles have said that Rachel, Quinn, Finn, and Puck are the ones that will most likely be leaving.  Murphy implied that Brittany would definitely get held back and I could see Kurt getting held back a year just because he transferred schools (so perhaps he'd have an extra year if they used that).

Although, there is an obvious inconsistency with reality of any of them failing (since he said “The only way somebody could stay on the show is if they flunk, and that is always a possibility. I think Brittany is pulling straight Fs") since Brittany wouldn't be allowed to be on the cheerleading squad if she didn't maintain a certain GPA.  I'm not actually sure if that would also apply to musical programs like a Glee Club though, but she was still on the cheerleading squad in the past season so logically she would've had decent grades.  

Obviously though I realize that there are many things in Glee, especially judging, how a school works, etc, that wouldn't make sense in reality   Which is one reason that I find it surprising that he says he is trying to realistic by graduating the characters off as though the show has ever really focused on that regarding school.



> “We’re not going to have any guest stars,” says Murphy. “And we’re going to do fewer songs.”



Even though he says this, he has already mentioned bringing Gwyneth back and I thought Anne Hathway was planned to guest star as well?   I also read that he was thinking about doing something with Rachel's dads, which would probably involve guest stars as well.

On the positive, one of the writers is from Buffy and that was awesome, so hopefully the writing will be even better this next season


----------



## Friday (Jun 23, 2011)

mfw nothing about Santana


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 23, 2011)

Jena said:


> It's really good to hear that.



Not even the Cheno? 


Balls


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 23, 2011)

Well when they say guest stars I'm guessing less of a name drop type thing.  

Season two we had
Britney Spears
Meatloaf
Carol Burnett 
Katie Couric
Kathy Griffin
Loretta Devine
and Patti LuPone

These people only appeared for once episode and served little purpose overall

I doubt they would just forget Anne Hathaway like that, it was implied her role was recurring i believe


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 23, 2011)

Tsukiyo said:


> i didnt particularly like their beatles covers


But I loved Kurt's cover of I Want to Hold Your Hand. Plus I feel like a band like the Beatles could be covered in a tribute without forced praise like in the Britney episode. I wish they weren't making a tribute episode at all but if they must make one I'd prefer if it was a band. Another good option would be Queen.

Actually if they count the Rocky Horror Picture Show episode as a tribute I wouldn't mind a tribute to another musical. Especially one I don't know that I can learn through said episode.



NudeShroom said:


> Well when they say guest stars I'm guessing less of a name drop type thing.
> 
> Season two we had
> Britney Spears
> ...


That's what I'm thinking. For example I don't see April as a guest star, she is a recurring character. Blaine certainly isn't a guest star, he's a supporting character.

In my opinion guest stars are people you see as the star rather than the character. Casting someone famous to play a role they think they'd be perfect for isn't picking a guest star, it's casting a character.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 24, 2011)

A writer from Buffy? Now that's good to hear, considering Joss Whedon produced such a great episode in season 1.

It's good to hear that they are planning to focus more on the characters in season 3, with less focus on tributes and not having an overabundance of songs. Still, I'll believe it when I see it...

Every time I see the kids from The Glee Project, I can't seem to bring myself to care about them for some reason. I know it could be a pretty bad sign for when one of them actually becomes a character on the show. Speaking of the characters, I hope they include April as a recurring character, because I actually enjoy her.


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 25, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> I hope they include April as a recurring character, because I actually enjoy her.


She already is. She isn't the most regular but she is a recurring character.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 25, 2011)

Not casting Aaron Tveit for the role of Finn is such a fail move that everytime I think about it I have to re-watch Dream On three more times just so I can not hate glee anymore


----------



## Melanie Skye (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm so ready for Glee to come back on! I hope they have Blaine transfer to McKinley.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 25, 2011)

I hope they remove Finn and Rachel.


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 25, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> I hope they remove Finn and Rachel.


I don't mind them but I do not want them breaking up again and having to have another "But I still love you" subplot for the entire season. It worked in season one but it was boring in season two. If they're going to keep Sue having no interest in "destroying the Glee club" then keep Finn and Rachel together and leave Will and Emma as the will they won't they couple.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 25, 2011)

they arent removing emma are they?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 26, 2011)

whoa, harry shum is costa rican, who knew!?


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 26, 2011)

his wiki says he was just born their but his ethnicity is sill Asian


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 26, 2011)

his name is not OtherCostarican is it?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 26, 2011)

that's a shame that even though dude is costa rican, he get's trapped in the racial constructs of mainstream society as "asian guy".


----------



## Sen (Jun 27, 2011)

Never knew that about Harry, pretty interesting.  Naya (Santana) is also more racially diverse than the show indicates iirc.  



NudeShroom said:


> Well when they say guest stars I'm guessing less of a name drop type thing.
> 
> Season two we had
> Britney Spears
> ...





Gaiash said:


> That's what I'm thinking. For example I don't see April as a guest star, she is a recurring character. Blaine certainly isn't a guest star, he's a supporting character.
> 
> In my opinion guest stars are people you see as the star rather than the character. Casting someone famous to play a role they think they'd be perfect for isn't picking a guest star, it's casting a character.



That makes a lot of sense, I guess how they define guest star is pretty different from what I'd think myself since I'd call most of those just cameos instead of guest star roles.  Plus for the recurring roles, they seem to get the roles because they are famous (due to their talent) instead of auditioning to cast the character.  Still, not like I actually mind those types of guest roles since I really liked them so far (with Gwyneth Paltrow, Idina Menzel, Kristin Chenoweth, etc), so I won't mind seeing more of them. :3



Narcissus said:


> Every time I see the kids from The Glee Project, I can't seem to bring myself to care about them for some reason. I know it could be a pretty bad sign for when one of them actually becomes a character on the show. Speaking of the characters, I hope they include April as a recurring character, because I actually enjoy her.



So I've started watching The Glee Project, not sure  if there is a thread for that, so I will post my thoughts here 

I think it's because we see so little of them compared to other reality shows, or at least that is how I feel.  


*Spoiler*: _Glee Project 3_ 



I was rather annoyed that they gave Cameron such special treatment (letting him slide on the vulnerability since he was apparently perfectly normal and so he shouldn't be required to show as much emotion I guess? and then giving him a second chance).  He's a good singer though and I could see why they like him for the show.

I didn't really like Emily that much, but I still felt that her performance was better than the other two so I was sad to see her go.  Especially since I felt like they kicked her off mostly because she is so similar to Santana and they didn't want a second one (which I can understand, but then why have her get that far?)  I really liked her voice on the songs too.

Also I originally really disliked Lindsay in the episode   Since her vulnerability seemed to be that she was too perfect for others or something.  Although I saw a link to her  that an intense fan posted (who said something like 'how dare you say that about Lindsay?!" which initially made me skeptical).  If that really is true, then that's such a fail job of editing on the Glee part (only keeping the "trophy" line without any of the abuse part of the confession and making her come off as very condescending over all, like they are trying to push her as Rachel!annoying only).  

On that note though, this episode seemed so exploitative in some ways (making them all confess to something personal on national television and all).  

Anyway, I don't know if I will really like any of these characters on Glee, but they are all pretty good singers at least.  Plus at least we are getting used to them, unlike the other 4 (?) new characters who will be introduced from the start.


----------



## Pinkie Pie (Jul 1, 2011)

Personally I haven't even watched The Glrr Project. I honestly think they should just focus on the characters they already have and develop them. While I am more forgiving of the faults season 2 had, I think working on the development and finishing off old storylines, while writing some new and interesting one, with their already established characters would be the best course of action.

But who knows? Maybe the new characters will end up being one of the best things the show ends up doing. Just as long as they put them to better use than they did Sam this season.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 1, 2011)

Glee season 3 - _Darren Criss (Blaine) and Harry Shum Jr. (Mike) have officially been upgraded to full-time series regulars. Chord Overstreet’s (Sam) series regular option has not been picked up. He could return as an occasional guest star._


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 2, 2011)

I hope they flesh out Harry's character to more than "hey I'm Asian. I can dance. I'm Asian."


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 2, 2011)

But Chord is like, Crazy hot


----------



## Sen (Jul 3, 2011)

Harley Q said:


> Personally I haven't even watched The Glrr Project. I honestly think they should just focus on the characters they already have and develop them. While I am more forgiving of the faults season 2 had, I think working on the development and finishing off old storylines, while writing some new and interesting one, with their already established characters would be the best course of action.
> 
> But who knows? Maybe the new characters will end up being one of the best things the show ends up doing. Just as long as they put them to better use than they did Sam this season.



Well only one of the new characters from the Glee Project is getting a guest role (7 episodes, more if the character is liked though is the implication; apparently s/he is Sue's new rival).  So most of the new characters are being brought in to replace the cast I guess. 

I'd personally prefer they keep the old ones too   I guess we'll see how it works out though after the 3rd season (since that is when most of them are supposed to leave I think).



illmatic said:


> Glee season 3 - _Darren Criss (Blaine) and Harry Shum Jr. (Mike) have officially been upgraded to full-time series regulars. Chord Overstreet?s (Sam) series regular option has not been picked up. He could return as an occasional guest star._



Saw that on tumblr 

I'm happy about Darren and Harry since it will be great to see more of them.  But I don't get why they brought Sam in only to not keep him.  I was starting to like him too.  :<  Although not like he is officially gone either.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 3, 2011)

lol, what happened to chord, he doesn't wanna be poor and date the black girl?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 4, 2011)

illmatic said:


> Glee season 3 - _Darren Criss (Blaine) and Harry Shum Jr. (Mike) have officially been upgraded to full-time series regulars. Chord Overstreet?s (Sam) series regular option has not been picked up. He could return as an occasional guest star._


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 5, 2011)

Damn, Kevin:


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 5, 2011)

Jove said:


> Damn, Kevin:


No Results Found
The page you requested could not be found. Try refining your search, or use the navigation above to locate the post.


 I wish I could damn Kevin too.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow, getting rid of Sam just when his relationship with Mercedes was going to start? Really? 

Otherwise, it's good to hear about Blaine and Mike being upgraded. Not surprising either. But god how I hope Mercedes is given more of a storyline in this season. We know the girl can sing, but it's be nice for her character to have some plot to her.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 6, 2011)

So they're giving a bigger role to the guy who just dances and says the word asian but not to the guy who set up one of the most interesting things about season three. Blaine getting a bigger role is great news but why pick Mike over Sam?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 6, 2011)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> No Results Found
> The page you requested could not be found. Try refining your search, or use the navigation above to locate the post.
> 
> 
> I wish I could damn Kevin too.



Great. Thanks for making me do work, Tom and Lorenzo...


----------



## Iria (Jul 6, 2011)

lol i love how they said the gays did it first

those shoes are ab fab


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 6, 2011)

Wait,I'm quite behind of news.Which characters are leaving the show now? Or someone is really leaving?


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 6, 2011)

Ryan Murphy decided not to give Chord Overstreet (Sam Evans) a regular role, so he's not on the show anymore. Whoever wins the Glee Project (if it's a guy) will be Mercedes' new boyfriend.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 6, 2011)

smh


Chord leaves but Finn and Artie stay


----------



## Jena (Jul 6, 2011)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Ryan Murphy decided not to give Chord Overstreet (Sam Evans) a regular role, so he's not on the show anymore. Whoever wins the Glee Project (if it's a guy) will be Mercedes' new boyfriend.



    .


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 6, 2011)

The fact that they consider "Mercedes Boyfriend" more of a pivotal show element than character Sam Evans tells me everything that needed to be said about the producers of Season II 
And probably that of season III. I made this thread with the passion that I held for the genre but I will just as quickly drop this series if this becomes just American Idol: "Gossip Girl"


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 6, 2011)

I found the Mercades/Sam relationship interesting because of the characters not because Mercades had a boyfriend. Now it seems they'll toss that interesting relationship aside and hook Mercades up with a guy who won a reality TV show. First Artie/Tina now Mercades/Sam, why is it whenever this show gets an interesting pairing they destroy it for no reason?


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 6, 2011)

Because the writers don't seem to think too clearly on their decisions. Instead of being so focused adding new characters, they should be working to develop the ones they already have. Which is why I have no problem with them promoting Mike's character, if hey can break him of those Asian jokes. And it is also why they shouldn't have gotten rid of Sam, especially when they were going to do something interesting with him.

And there are a lot of fans who feel the way Banhammer does. If the show continues on such a downward spiral in season 3, they say they plan to stop watching. And I don't blame them ne bit. It's just sad because of how much potential this show really has, if only the writer's pen was in more compotent hands...


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 8, 2011)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Ryan Murphy decided not to give Chord Overstreet (Sam Evans) a regular role, so he's not on the show anymore. Whoever wins the Glee Project (if it's a guy) will be Mercedes' new boyfriend.



Isn't the Glee Project winner also supposed to be a new rival for Sue?  Seems like they might be betting pretty highly on this person being popular in the show.  

I wish they would have decided to keep Chord Overstreet around.  His character did have potential, just seems like the writers don't know what to do with all the characters most of the time.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 11, 2011)

just when they seemed like they were going somewhere with his role 
they could of just added the new guy along with bumping chord's role to regular


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Jul 11, 2011)

Glee is AWESOME! Can't wait for the new series to air!


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 13, 2011)

Tsukiyo said:


> just when they seemed like they were going somewhere with his role
> they could of just added the new guy along with bumping chord's role to regular



I just want to see what's going on with Samcedes...


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2011)

Not that I agree with the dropping of Sam's character, but I think relationships play too large of a role in the show anyway. I'm tired of following who's dating who.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 13, 2011)

They've kinda backtracked on Sam being dropped.  They are saying now that he just isn't being made a regular cast member.  His status would be the same as last season.  It would be up to him whether or not he comes back.  But, this is coming from TVLine and Ausiello has been wrong in the past.


----------



## Wang Fire (Jul 13, 2011)

Nuriel said:


> I just want to see what's going on with Samcedes...



They're probably at this part of the relationship


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 13, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Not that I agree with the dropping of Sam's character, but I think relationships play too large of a role in the show anyway. I'm tired of following who's dating who.


I agree but I did find the Sam and Mercades pairing interesting.



Nuriel said:


> They've kinda backtracked on Sam being dropped.  They are saying now that he just isn't being made a regular cast member.  His status would be the same as last season.  It would be up to him whether or not he comes back.  But, this is coming from TVLine and Ausiello has been wrong in the past.


But he's already a regular cast member. He's a member off New Directions, that makes him a supporting character. He's in just about every episode since he joined the Glee club, how is that not a regular cast member? Or is "regular cast member" just a nice way of saying "we're paying the actor more"?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 13, 2011)

The first thing I thought when I saw Sam's first duet (the one with quinn) I thought "Perfect. The two most vanilla characters ever"

Never realized that yes, sam is vanilla so he should be paired with the chocolate queen. I'm really sad I'm not gonna get that


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 13, 2011)

so what exactly are they going to do with these winners of glee project? 

besides having them replace characters


----------



## illmatic (Jul 13, 2011)

*GLEE* - Lea Michele, (Rachel) Cory Monteith, (Finn) and Chris Colfer, (kurt) Not Returning For Season 4



In an interview with The Hollywood Reporter, co-creator Ryan Murphy says the three regulars will be among the characters who graduate at the end of the fall’s upcoming third season.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 13, 2011)

i have a hard time thinking of what roles kurt will get after he's done with glee


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 14, 2011)

I still think season three should be the final season of Glee and if they want to make another one it should be a follow up series instead of another season.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 14, 2011)

I don't even know if I'll continue watching after season 3 is over, unless they improve considerably during it.


----------



## Jena (Jul 14, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> i have a hard time thinking of what roles kurt will get after he's done with glee




*Spoiler*: _rofl_


----------



## illmatic (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## Judecious (Jul 20, 2011)

Are they really dropping Kurt or is it after season 3?


----------



## illmatic (Jul 20, 2011)

It would seem that way.


----------



## Jena (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 20, 2011)

If they are going to commit to doing more original songs, they'll need to create at least one character focused on songwriting rather than simply having the characters pull out rhyming dictionaries.


Judecious said:


> Are they really dropping Kurt or is it after season 3?


After season 3. They have to graduate eventually.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 20, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Are they really dropping Kurt or is it after season 3?


Well to be exact season 3 is the final season but because they're so fond of the money the show makes they're going to make more episode after the ending. It's a bit like how Scrubs had that extra season after J.D left where the only episodes worth watching were those where J.D made a guest appearence.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 20, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Well to be exact *season 3 is the final season* but because they're so fond of the money the show makes they're going to make more episode after the ending.


Where was this mentioned?


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 20, 2011)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Where was this mentioned?


It wasn't mentioned but technically it would be. The stories of the main characters would be over. Season four would seem more like a reboot than a new season, starting the story all over again with new kids.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 20, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> It wasn't mentioned but technically it would be. The stories of the main characters would be over. Season four would seem more like a reboot than a new season, starting the story all over again with new kids.


Not all of the characters should be the same age so some should be staying.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 20, 2011)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Not all of the characters should be the same age so some should be staying.


Sure both most of the main kids are the ones confirmed to be leaving though. Like I said it'll be more like a follow up series than season four.


----------



## River Song (Jul 20, 2011)

Kurt's leaving 

-Insert Ban worthy expletives here-


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 20, 2011)

Didn't all of the kids in Glee go to junior prom? 

Kurt is easily one of the most compelling and controversial characters on the show. He will be extremely difficult to replace. If anything, I really just hope things will end well for him when he does leave, and the writers don't screw him and Blaine over. I could see the fans having quite a backlash from that. I doubt it though, because he said his character is going to take a more humorous approach in season 3.

I might see the concert in theaters, if I end up feeling like it when it comes around.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 22, 2011)

Time to not watch Glee anymore, my dreams have been fulfilled.


----------



## Judecious (Jul 22, 2011)

.


----------



## Jena (Jul 22, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Time to not watch Glee anymore, my dreams have been fulfilled.



Oh my God, the people screaming in the audience


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 23, 2011)

illmatic said:


> In an interview with The Hollywood Reporter, co-creator Ryan Murphy says the three regulars will be among the characters who graduate at the end of the fall?s upcoming third season.



For me, I understand that they need to graduate at some point.  But, I think once they start changing out the cast dramatically the show will be different for me.  I just can't imagine liking the show as much as a do now without the current cast.  The adult characters are not the main draw to the show for me, if they were I might not care as much.

I've been watching the Glee project, and so far I'm not overly fond of any of the contestants.  I'll give it a chance after this next season, maybe if I keep my expectations low enough it will still be watchable for me without Rachel, Finn, and Kurt (and whomever else will be leaving, I'm betting Quinn and Puck are also on that graduating list).


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 24, 2011)

Nuriel said:


> For me, I understand that they need to graduate at some point.  But, I think once they start changing out the cast dramatically the show will be different for me.  I just can't imagine liking the show as much as a do now without the current cast.  The adult characters are not the main draw to the show for me, if they were I might not care as much.


This is why I'll be looking at it as the final season. The main New Directions members are the lead characters and even if all the best supporting characters and teachers stayed it wouldn't be the same show any more, it would feel more like a spin-off or sequel series.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 24, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Time to not watch Glee anymore, my dreams have been fulfilled.



Yeah, the fans have been in an uproar over those two kisses (even though we'd already had a canon one from Kurt and Blaine). 

And I have my doubts as to how the show will be after season 3, but depending on how it goes, I may give season 4 a chance. Hopefully it won't be a massive let down.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 24, 2011)

'Glee': Lea Michele, Chris Colfer, and Cory Monteith *NOT* leaving show after third season ?


> The biggest Glee news coming out of Comic-Con: Despite Ryan Murphy saying that Rachel, Kurt, and Finn will graduate at end of this coming third season, stars Lea Michele, Chris Colfer, and Cory Monteith will return for season 4.
> 
> At today’s panel in San Diego, Glee co-creator and exec producer Brad Falchuk told the audience that the trio’s characters are graduating, but “because they’re graduating doesn’t mean they’re leaving the show. If you have Lea Michele under contract, you don’t say, ‘We’re gonna let you go.’”
> 
> “It was never our plan or our intention to let them go,” Fulchuk added. “They are not done with the show after this season.”


Link removed


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh lord. Why does that feel like they're backtracking?


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 24, 2011)

This is still too "We're a hit, we have to keep going" to me.


----------



## Jena (Jul 24, 2011)

> "...If you have Lea Michele under contract, you don’t say, ‘We’re gonna let you go.’”
> 
> “It was never our plan or our intention to let them go,” Fulchuk added. “They are not done with the show after this season.”



Is it just me, or does this sound kind of creepy/rapistish?


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 24, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Oh lord. Why does that feel like they're backtracking?



Yeah, it seems kinda like they are trying to calm everyone down after Ryan Murphy apparently ran off at the mouth during that last interview.  This whole thing is a huge mess.  I'm not even sure what to believe at this point.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBF8zi0gO3o&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​
Aww, Lea is so cute.


----------



## Pinkie Pie (Jul 25, 2011)

Saw that little skit during the concert where they teased the Brittana fandom with that peck they called a kiss. It was still so cute though. pek

Well, at least Rachel and Kurt will still be around. I wouldn't have minded at all if they had completely let Finn go though. He's just annoying and taking up space now.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 29, 2011)

*Glee's Ryan Murphy attempts to clear up rumors about recent 'Glee' confusion*



In an exclusive interview with Deadline - Glee creator Ryan Murphy talks about the recent confusion over certain cast members of the hit show leaving and plans for a possible spinoff.


----------



## sheepswitch (Jul 29, 2011)

^ Thanks! 
I would've loved a spin-off. Glee wouldn't be the same without Rachel and Finn


----------



## Judecious (Aug 27, 2011)

Omg 25 more days


----------



## Ruby Moon (Aug 27, 2011)

Ah, Glee. I can't wait for the new season to start.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 27, 2011)

I love Glee but:

- I hope the 'silly' romance situations are resolved. Only put characters together that will benefit from being together. Or focus on characters more and not romances.

- Please make the glee kids more likeable. They are meant to be outcasts and the underdogs but are kindof unlikeable at times.

- PLEASE develop and resolve Kurts relationship with Dave. I want to see him become a true resolved good guy who is finally forgiven and makes amends more publicly. He doesn't necassarily need to come out though.

- Please let ALL the kids have grown and developed by the graduation episode. They need to become secure, functioning adults after this. Not hormone crazed petty kids.

- Possibly break up Kurt and Blaine with them still being friends though.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 27, 2011)

> *Possibly break up Kurt and Blaine with them still being friends though.*



Kurt found someone and you want them to break it up?


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 27, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Kurt found someone and you want them to break it up?


I like Kurt and I LOVE blaine, but their relationship seems forced to me.

Like they're only together cos they're both gay. Kurt didn't find Blaine. They were just lumped together. Having an out gay friend will still help Kurts character though. No need for him them to have to be together. They don't even seem in love to be honest.

And Blaine discovering Kurt is his one true love so soon? 

It doesn't seem genuine and if they realize that, that will also show growth of their characters.

These kids are to young and insecure about themselves to be claiming to be inlove with eachother after they have not discovered who they are fully yet. But by time high school is over, it woud be good to see them mature.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Aug 27, 2011)

I like Kurt and Blaine together. Though it's up to the directors to keep them together or not. 

If there's a silly romantic situation, that'd be more Rachel/Finn. The guy just doesn't know what he really wants or who he wants to be with.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 27, 2011)

relevant...


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 27, 2011)

Bioness said:


> relevant...


Depends on the song. Teenage Dream for example is better on Glee.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2011)

Any particular news about the going-ons of season 3? Any plot info?

I really hope this season is a little more structured than season 2 was...


----------



## Grep (Aug 29, 2011)

Probably gonna get mega flamed buuuut.

I liked Glee at first. But the show is just a drama monster now in the second season. Drama JUST for the sake of drama and scandal. The only part that is not drama filled is the singing which reeks of post production and only a handful of them can legit sing (Will being the only REAL outstanding talent on the main cast imo) well enough to be on a show about kids who sing very good. 

The show is terribly, terribly, terribly, stereotypical and unrealistic on all fronts, even for a highschool show. 

There was a plot point early on about how they only sang older songs, so Will started letting them sing newer/pop songs. That is now ALL they sing. I'm tired of hearing Glee versions of terrible music. Give me SOME traditional music sometimes...

Glee isn't a bad show to me. But it had potential and they ruined it. Biggest thing they ruined for me was the warblers. They are supposed to be an a capella group right? Then why the fuck do they play music in the background EVERY time they sing...

The show is very unrealistic to actual singing/performance also. They were like a day away from nationals and hadn't WRITTEN the songs they had to perform. Its one thing to have not decided on picking a song from songs you already know. But to have to write and learn a song in a day... wtf...

My favorite is the adult band that does nothing but play for Glee club. And they instantly know exactly how to play the song. 

Fuckin fox...


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 29, 2011)

BGtymin said:


> I liked Glee at first. But the show is just a drama monster now in the second season. Drama JUST for the sake of drama and scandal.


Agreed. I liked the drama in the first season because it was well written. Now it just feels like it's there because they feel the need to have it.



BGtymin said:


> There was a plot point early on about how they only sang older songs, so Will started letting them sing newer/pop songs. That is now ALL they sing. I'm tired of hearing Glee versions of terrible music. Give me SOME traditional music sometimes...


Again I agree here. Glee is at its best when it puts a new spin on a song new or classic. Kurt's cover of Hold Your Hand for example and that was in season two. When they sing classics we're more likely to hear it in a new style but when we hear a newer song unless the Warblers are singing it we just get the same tune with new vocals.



BGtymin said:


> The show is very unrealistic to actual singing/performance also. They were like a day away from nationals and hadn't WRITTEN the songs they had to perform. Its one thing to have not decided on picking a song from songs you already know. But to have to write and learn a song in a day... wtf...


True. I also think it was too soon after the previous original songs to add more. Loser Like Me was catchy and did a good job of telling the story. The season finalie songs were pretty bland, it was no wonder the lost.

I really loved season one and despite all the problems I still enjoyed season two (some episodes anyway) but the first season's magic has been lost and I'm not as excited about the third season as I was about the second. I'm usually the one to argue against the "success ruined it" argument but with Glee I might have to make an exception. It doesn't suck now but I do feel like its success had a part in taking away a lot of the show's charm.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 30, 2011)

To begin with, you aren't gonna be flamed. The majority of issues you've named in your post are things all of us as fans of the show have brought up many, many times throughout season 2. But on to some things I disagree with


BGtymin said:


> only a handful of them can legit sing (Will being the only REAL outstanding talent on the main cast imo) well enough to be on a show about kids who sing very good.


Lea Michele and Jonathan Groff are both Broadway actors who stared in an award-winning show. They are both highly talented, the show just has a bad habit of toning them down with there auto-tune. In addition, Amber has an amazingly powerful voice. I just think she needs to exercise better control over it. 


> here was a plot point early on about how they only sang older songs, so Will started letting them sing newer/pop songs. That is now ALL they sing. I'm tired of hearing Glee versions of terrible music. Give me SOME traditional music sometimes...


Not all of the newer music they sing is terrible, but I do agree that they need to find a good balance between older and newer songs.


> Biggest thing they ruined for me was the warblers.


The Warblers gave some pretty entertaining performances.

Pretty much agree with everything else.


----------



## santanico (Sep 7, 2011)

So they released info on the first episode. Sam's character isn't returning right? Because they listed another guy who will play as Mercede's boyfriend.


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 7, 2011)

The only things that interest me for Season 3 is the possibility of Brittana and Faberry friendship/relationship. And Quinn's new look.


----------



## Jena (Sep 7, 2011)

Starr said:


> So they released info on the first episode. Sam's character isn't returning right? Because they listed another guy who will play as Mercede's boyfriend.



Isn't it going to be the person who won the Glee Project (or whatever it was called)?


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 7, 2011)

I still can't believe Sams character isnt coming back. never really cared all to muh for him but still.


----------



## Jena (Sep 10, 2011)

Fanart dump.


*Spoiler*: _Hogwarts x-over_ 











*Spoiler*: _Powerpuff girls x-over_ 














*Spoiler*: _Little Mermaid parody_


----------



## Sen (Sep 10, 2011)

Not too long before the new episode     I hope the songs will be released soon too.

I actually ended up watching all of The Glee Project.  The show was a bit ridiculous in some ways (lots of hurdles for a guest starring role and not much focus on acting), but it will be interesting to see some of them on the show.  2 of the big winners got 7-episode arcs (the first one will appear in episode 4 as an Irish exchange student living with Brittany) and then the other 2 from the final four got 2-episode arcs.  It will be interesting to see if any of them end up staying on the show if they are liked enough. 

Also Mike Chang's parents have been cast so it will be exciting to have an episode featuring him more. 

I'm excited for the new season 



Jena said:


> Fanart dump.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Hogwarts x-over_



Those are awesome!  Do you have the link of the tumblr for the Hogwarts Crossover ones?  I want to reblog those


----------



## LMJ (Sep 10, 2011)

Bout damn time they focused on Mike, Tina, and Mercedes. Bout damn time.


----------



## Jena (Sep 10, 2011)

Sen said:


> Those are awesome!  Do you have the link of the tumblr for the Hogwarts Crossover ones?  I want to reblog those



They're from . They're buried in there somewhere...you might have to dig, though.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 10, 2011)

when does the new season start exactly?


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 10, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Bout damn time they focused on Mike, Tina, and Mercedes. Bout damn time.


Tina and Mercades I agree but I really don't like Mike. I hope the next series ditches the running gag of him being seemingly unable to say a sentance that doesn't include the word asian.


----------



## LMJ (Sep 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAgtKe9hwso[/YOUTUBE]

Watch that and you will like him.


----------



## Yondaime Namikaze (Sep 11, 2011)

Samuel Larsen (the guy with dreadlocks) who won "Glee project" should be on the new series. In the UK it starts just a few days after the U.S on the 22ND of September. So you should be looking to watch it (if you are from the U.S) around the 19TH.


----------



## Sen (Sep 11, 2011)

Jena said:


> They're from . They're buried in there somewhere...you might have to dig, though.



Thank you   That artist is amazing.  



Tsukiyo said:


> when does the new season start exactly?



The 20th!  So just a bit more than a week 



Muay Thai said:


> Samuel Larsen (the guy with dreadlocks) who won "Glee project" should be on the new series. In the UK it starts just a few days after the U.S on the 22ND of September. So you should be looking to watch it (if you are from the U.S) around the 19TH.



He won't be there until the 2nd half though from what I've read. I think he will play the character that Sue ends up really hating (since they mentioned TGP winner would have a role like that earlier and Damian seems to have gotten a much different role)


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sehy3JpzCf4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFLU9zi4TeM&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

lol @ the second one. 

Season 3 starts on the 20th.


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 19, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Wtf people, get HYPE Tue season premier.



I listened to the full songs that were posted on Facebook last Friday.  I guess RIB and the rest of the writing team are sticking to the 4 songs per episode for now.


----------



## The Duchess (Sep 19, 2011)

Guys it starts tomorrow! 

btw I'm not the only one who giggled at the NAACP line during the mini-Kartie duet in "You Can't Stop The Beat" was I?


----------



## illmatic (Sep 19, 2011)

_Glee season 3 premieres Sept. 20. EW is exclusively premiering one of the biggest musical numbers from the premiere, a cafeteria-set cover of The Go-Go’s “We Got the Beat.” _ Full Performance


----------



## Varunga (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm a big fan of this show. Skimming through the thread, I see a lot of people had problems with the 2nd season too. But I've got hope that this season will be better.

So I'm excited for it tomorrow, and I hope it doesn't disappoint.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Sep 20, 2011)

Yes, the long awaited Season 3 starts tonight, people!


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 20, 2011)

so is mercedes' new boyfriend suppose to replace Sam?


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 20, 2011)

I love the Faberry in this episode. pek


----------



## Stunna (Sep 20, 2011)

It's good to be back.


----------



## Wang Fire (Sep 20, 2011)

omg. i love this season opener.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 20, 2011)

Blaine performing "It's Not Unusual"? I can die happy tonight.


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm back to hating Schue again.


----------



## Jena (Sep 20, 2011)

What the flying fuck is up with Quinn?


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm sticking by my theory of PPD and angsting over Beth.


----------



## illmatic (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 20, 2011)

That piano must have been doused in gasoline, by the rate it went up.


Also Quinn, you like Truck stop hooker 

Decent episode, better than the season 2 premiere


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 20, 2011)

Tsukiyo said:


> so is mercedes' new boyfriend suppose to replace Sam?


Wait they did it again? They broke up another decent pairing off-screen between seasons?! What was the point of ending the last season with them getting together if they're not going to do anything with it? The thing that was most interesting about season three has been thrown aside.

Shipping in Glee is dead to me now.


----------



## Jena (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm not sure how I feel about the premiere, honestly. 

It wasn't...terrible, I just wasn't very interested throughout most of it. Some things made me go wtf (Quinn, song selection, Will and Emma living together - I don't remember that happening last season, Sam being off-screened...even if I was expecting it, etc.).

I liked the Wizard of Oz song (even if it was kind of random). The rest was just sort of meh.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah, the episode was alright. I hope it doesn't set a precedent for the rest of the season though.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 20, 2011)

Actually that was from The Wiz I think, not the Wizard of Oz, hence why it was so jazzy.


----------



## Jena (Sep 20, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Actually that was from The Wiz I think, not the Wizard of Oz, hence why it was so jazzy.



I think you're right.


----------



## Wang Fire (Sep 20, 2011)

I actually really enjoyed it. Probably because I just finished a ridiculous amount of studying and would have enjoyed anything, but I had fun watching it.

Especially the "It's not Unusual" bit.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm more excited about the preview, Quinn might finally get to talk about Beth!


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 21, 2011)

Ok, I caught the first half of the episode and missed the second. But from what I saw, I was pleased. It didn't feel like a train wreck.

I'll catch up with the episode online and come back to comment further.


----------



## Judecious (Sep 21, 2011)

Decent episode but damn Quinn 

Can't wait for her to see beth


----------



## LMJ (Sep 21, 2011)

Overall it was pretty good. I just hate that they through in the whole cheerios drama BS again. I thought Sue was fired from being the cheer coach anyways.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 21, 2011)

the nyad part was the best part


----------



## The Duchess (Sep 21, 2011)

So aside from feeling butthurt over Artie getting nothing but a couple of one-liners, I have to say that the episode did seem pretty good.

Blaine/Klaine was whatever. I neve really saw the craze for those two.

I'm gonna miss Samcedes (and Sam).  Sam was my second favorite characters and I thought he and Mercedes was presh during the prom episode. Her new boyfriend is...I don't wanna be mean, but wtf. Casting basically a male version of herself that doesn't sing? Feels like Tina/Mike all over again.

I'm in the minority with this, but I don't really care much for the Kurt/Rachel friendship. It always feels wierdly OOC to me, like it's Lea and Chris under different names. Plus I hate that they've now basically killed Kurcedes. :/

But hey, Finchel was incredibly light so there's that! 

Santana's SL was interesting too, never expected her to get kicked out.

Yay for Tina having more lines in this episode than she has all of last season!


----------



## River Song (Sep 21, 2011)

The Good:

- I love the new Quiin
- Kurt/Rachel friendship, they support each other so well, I love it
- As much as I loved Kurt last season, I'm glad he is happy now because as much as I loved it I wouldn't like another season of him being a bullied
- I loved how Blaine and Finn clashed abit
-Santanna getting kicked out, she is my favourite character (Along with kurt and Sue) but it is a briliant plot device
- Sue in general (Along with becky)

The Bad

-Sam dissapearing
- Will and emma suddenly getting together
- Blaine transferring, it seamed to seamless and nice


----------



## illmatic (Sep 21, 2011)

Glee (8.9 million) was down 32 percent from its first episode last fall


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 21, 2011)

illmatic said:


> Glee (8.9 million) was down 32 percent from its first episode last fall


I'm not suprised.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Sep 21, 2011)

River Song said:


> The Good:
> 
> - I love the new Quiin
> - Kurt/Rachel friendship, they support each other so well, I love it
> ...



Hey, you're forgetting that Rachel and Finn have gotten back together again. So, Quinn's become one of those goth/punk wannabe-rebels...let's see how long she holds out.

I was kind of worried about what would happen after Sue stopped going after Will and the Glee Club, but my fears have been laid to rest. She's still going strong, and so is Becky! Will and Emma getting together wasn't so sudden, I mean, they still had feelings for each other and continued to support each other. 

As for Blaine transferring, I thought that Kurt was pushing it a bit with the whole "Come away with me to my Glee club!!". I mean, Blaine has been at Dalton Academy for quite a while, and hasn't it occurred to Kurt that Blaine has friends there? Just because Kurt's a little lonely, doesn't mean he has to push Blaine into leaving his school just for him. 

I wonder how long Santana will remain out of Glee club. She still has the Cheerios, but I wonder what she'll do next.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 21, 2011)

it was not terrible at all

Although I almost had a fit when I heard Rachel singing you can't stop the beat like some sort of fucking ballad.  I almost called down the wrath of liberace's gost


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 21, 2011)

Ruby Moon said:


> Quinn's become one of those goth/punk wannabe-rebels...let's see how long she holds out.



my guess is not long 
you know she misses it, she was stalking their you can't stop the beat performance.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 21, 2011)

i wonder how santana will be 

she really looked shocked when will banned her....


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2011)

It was deserved. This back and forth when it came to the Cheerios allegiance was wearing tiresome, I'm glad Will's putting his foot down.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 21, 2011)

right about that

but seriously i see her going  through hell for the first half of the season.....isn't it true that her parents are going to be against her sexuality?

next week will be focus alot of kurt right?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2011)

I thought it was focusing on Quinn and Rachel what with her mother returning with the former's child.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 21, 2011)

i think thats part of it but i feel its gonna focus more on kurt and brittany.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 21, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I thought it was focusing on Quinn and Rachel what with her mother returning with the former's child.



im actually really happy about that, as ive been wondering what they were going to do with Quinn's whole baby thing. 


ive had enough of Kurt and Blaine for as of now. i just wanna see Santana and Brittany develop.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 21, 2011)

we will see britanny 

i want brittana  (damn RIB)


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 21, 2011)

Glee feels kind of tired to me now. I remember at first it was all "They're breaking ground and shattering stereotypes and proving you can do anything if you have passion and put out effort."

And as I watch it, there's really nothing too groundbreaking compared to other shows. The performances are hit and miss. Everyone still hates them, and they lose more often than not. I dunno, maybe I'm just not seeing it as something magical and refreshing anymore.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2011)

I can sort of see where you're coming from. I sort of feel like it's played it's cards too fast in a way.


----------



## Judecious (Sep 21, 2011)

Stunna said:


> It was deserved. This back and forth when it came to the Cheerios allegiance was wearing tiresome, I'm glad Will's putting his foot down.



This. She is my favorite but it was starting to piss me off.  Hopefully she will make the right decision.


----------



## Jena (Sep 21, 2011)

Cael said:


> Glee feels kind of tired to me now. I remember at first it was all "They're breaking ground and shattering stereotypes and proving you can do anything if you have passion and put out effort."
> 
> And as I watch it, there's really nothing too groundbreaking compared to other shows. The performances are hit and miss. Everyone still hates them, and they lose more often than not. I dunno, maybe I'm just not seeing it as something magical and refreshing anymore.



I'm feeling the same way. 

The show has moved from "entertaining and refreshing" to "colorful and passes the time". 

I used to look forward to each new Glee episode. Now it's more like an obligation to watch than a desire to.


----------



## Judecious (Sep 21, 2011)

I still love watching it.  Maybe it's just me lol


----------



## LMJ (Sep 21, 2011)

I hate the whole unrealistic "everyone hates them from school" retarded stuff. If that was going on in my school, there would be no way that would not have made an impact.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 21, 2011)

Yeah, the hate they get is unrealistic. Is this school filled with the offspring of the parents from Footloose? They seem to all hate music. Yet they have a talented band of 80+ people, and random cheerio's have no problem joining in on dance numbers.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Sep 21, 2011)

I still like Glee, but I like 

Criminal Minds
Castle
The Big Bang Theory
The Mentalist (only a bit way through season 1, but still)
Supernatural
Chuck 
Breaking Bad (Season almost done, though)

more.





Cael said:


> Yeah, the hate they get is unrealistic. Is this school filled with the offspring of the parents from Footloose? They seem to all hate music. Yet they have a talented band of 80+ people, and random cheerio's have no problem joining in on dance numbers.



Maybe they all just jealous, cause they can't sing? (or dance)


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 21, 2011)

Still, I'd rather listen to people perform songs I like than learn geometry. I just feel like if you take out the performances (which I find myself skipping), it's nothing special. 

And LOL hard at Quinn as some hipster punk. I like how she speaks with a slightly deeper voice as a way to show her ironic indifference towards things.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2011)

I think I forgot something, but what's up with her sudden transformation?


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 21, 2011)

She couldn't handle the pressure of high school and cracked. She's basically like those 4 goth kids from South Park now. Talks weird, and scoffs at conformists.


----------



## illmatic (Sep 21, 2011)

Quin lost Finn to Rachel. 

Women 



Cael said:


> She couldn't handle the pressure of high school and cracked. She's basically like those 4 goth kids from South Park now. Talks weird, and scoffs at conformists.



The nonconformists?  


I had mostly forgot about them


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2011)

Oh.


Oh.**


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 21, 2011)

Kagura said:


> we will see britanny
> 
> i want brittana  (damn RIB)


Don't get your hopes up. If this and last season are a pattern then they'll break up a likable and interesting couple off-screen between seasons. By the time these two finally get together the season will end and they'll be that couple.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 21, 2011)

ummm ok.......

but its going to be more arrange like season 1

and samcedes was broken up for a real reason chord LEFT


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 22, 2011)

Ok, caught up.

Decent episode. What really amazes me about this show is the writers' ability to always make other groups look better than the New Directions. That group nailed that Anything You Can Do number.

As always, Sue and Becky are still great. Santana returning to Sue after she helped them win Regionals, and Sue was going to blast Brit out of a canon, did make me think "WTF?" though. 

I can already tell Finn is still going to annoy me this season. And I do wish Kurt had pushed Blaine to leave so much. Not sure how I felt about Quinn. I hated how Rachel started You Can't Stop the Beat, but Mercedes redeemed it.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 22, 2011)

Kagura said:


> ummm ok.......
> 
> but its going to be more arrange like season 1


I hope you're right. I think the new episode airs in the UK today so I'll have to see if the rest of the episode can restore my faith in the series.

Still I looked at the names of upcoming episodes and it seems we've got an entire episode of Mike being unable to talk without saying asian. Please let them break up him and Tina already.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Sep 22, 2011)

The new Quinn is hot.


----------



## LMJ (Sep 22, 2011)

Finn and Rachael don't really mesh that much especially after this episode, she wants to go somewhere completely different than the indifferent Finn. 

You see what they did by making Artie and Tina Juniors with Mike being a Senior eh? Season 4 is the return of Artina.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm not even sure how Brittany or Finn are supposed to graduate this year, I hate to see what they're grades look like, since they're apparently supposed to be two of the least intelligent students in the school.


----------



## LMJ (Sep 22, 2011)

I thought that Mike was the smartest since his mom can't decide which ivy league he is going to.


----------



## Judecious (Sep 22, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Finn and Rachael don't really mesh that much especially after this episode, she wants to go somewhere completely different than the indifferent Finn.
> 
> You see what they did by making Artie and Tina Juniors with Mike being a Senior eh? Season 4 is the return of Artina.



I still Ship Artie with Brittany. Until the end


----------



## Wang Fire (Sep 22, 2011)

Judecious said:


> I still Ship Artie with Brittany. Until the end



I still can't believe she said no when he did the "Isn't she Lovely" bit.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 22, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> You see what they did by making Artie and Tina Juniors with Mike being a Senior eh? Season 4 is the return of Artina.


If this is true then my Glee shipping faith may be restored.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 22, 2011)

I've lost all interest in Glee shipping. They burned it out for me.


----------



## Jena (Sep 22, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I've lost all interest in Glee shipping. They burned it out for me.



Same here. 

I find all of the couples insipid now.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 22, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I've lost all interest in Glee shipping. They burned it out for me.


Only bringing back Artina will restore my interest in it since every time I get interested in a pairing the writers take it from me.

So how many new couples and break ups are we getting this season? Willing to bet they'll try and beat the amount last season had.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 22, 2011)

I hope not. I know it's high school, but revolving the plot around hook-ups and break-ups isn't very engaging. Especially when it occurs as often as Glee portrays.


----------



## illmatic (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## Jena (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## Sayaka (Sep 23, 2011)

ep 4 spoilers

[sp][/sp]

ok soo santana really does have anger issues (boy she loves revenge)

i hope these r fake


----------



## LMJ (Sep 23, 2011)

You know that first video that was talking bout Sugar mata (sp?) they are saying that she had to sing bad. Which leads me to believe that she can actually sing, and that will come to point later in the season. Glee will never waste singing talent, if a person has it. See Brit for example. S1->S2

And Lamarcus i have a feeling he is going to play a very pivotal role late in the season for making the sports section of the school, to stop hating the Glee club, and walk towards acceptance.


----------



## Fourangers (Sep 23, 2011)

WAIT A MIN. Why is Sugar out?  Mike Chang can't sing at all, Finn and Brittany also don't sing _that_ well (canon fact, season 1 Rachel was investigating who was off-key and Finn was one, Season 2 Brittany and Artie were training for duet and she was off-key)


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 23, 2011)

uhh she cant dance either.......


----------



## Friday (Sep 23, 2011)

What I didn't like about the new glee episode is that at first, the stereotypes were dismissable.. but like through season 2 and especially on this first episode, it seems like they feel like they HAVE to put them in there. Like c'mon man >.> That defeats the purpose.

Anyone, Sesame Street did Glee for anyone who hasnt seen it:
[YOUTUBE]hCtEbKRTRgI[/YOUTUBE]

Pretty accurate.. I really like how Sesame Street started parodying a lot of things.. like the old spice commercial..


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 23, 2011)

Yeah, Mike and Brittany helped win Sectionals with their dance routine. They're the two best dancers in the Glee club. And it's not so much that Finn is a bad singer as he is mediocre. It won't surprise me if Sugar really can sing, showing that Rachel and Shue were in the wrong.

Seeing that spoiler, I really hope they resolve Santana's issues this season. The girl does go through a lot and I'd rather see her happy by the end of the season.


----------



## LMJ (Sep 23, 2011)

Santana is gonna be leaving at the end of this season  . I wonder how Brit is gonna pass all her classes to graduate.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 23, 2011)

i seriously think the girl is actually a genius 

idk why but britt  really is unpredictable 

like she might win against Kurt for president (she is running right? my guess is after ep 2)


----------



## The Duchess (Sep 23, 2011)

Fourangers said:


> WAIT A MIN. Why is Sugar out?  Mike Chang can't sing at all, Finn and Brittany also don't sing _that_ well (canon fact, season 1 Rachel was investigating who was off-key and Finn was one, Season 2 Brittany and Artie were training for duet and she was off-key)


I think it was more an issue that Sugar REALLY couldn't sing, whereas we've never actually heard Mike sing before (he's apparently going to be singing two solos in the upcoming episodes, btw) and Brittany can at least carry a tune.

Plus Sugar was demanding to be a star and whatnot, Mike and Brittany don't try to be front and center very often (or at all in Mike's case).


----------



## Friday (Sep 23, 2011)

who the hell is sugar?


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 24, 2011)

So I finally saw the new episode.

First the bad. I already had issues with the off-screen midseason break up of Mercades and Sam and now I have new issues. Mercades not really caring and being with another guy who she met and hooked up with off-screen (this is actually WORSE than how Mike and Tina got together). Also while watching I realised something about these midseason break ups, they were both mixed race couples that were replaced with the minority in the pairing hooking up with someone her own race. I know I'm reading into this too much.

I also don't like that the Will&Emma pairing was robbed of a scene of them getting back together. I think they're sweet and all but for one of their two major will-they-won't-they pairings you'd think they'd get a scene pairing up, even just a flashback.

But onto the good. I like the new plot set ups, I like the return of Sue's Corner, I like our first look at the new rival club, I like the fact that Artina has a chance to make a comeback with Mike leaving before them and I liked some of the songs.


----------



## Jena (Sep 24, 2011)

Friday said:


> who the hell is sugar?



That was the girl from the new episode that was a terrible singer but wanted to join to club.


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 25, 2011)

Wasn't she the runner up from the Glee Project?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 25, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Wasn't she the runner up from the Glee Project?



No the girl who won Third Place was that girl who Rachel and Kurt ran into when they went to try out...I think


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 25, 2011)

^Oh, ok. I need to look it up. I honestly tried watching The Glee Project, but I just couldn't get into it at all.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 25, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> ^Oh, ok. I need to look it up. I honestly tried watching The Glee Project, but I just couldn't get into it at all.



I actually never watched it, but my sister did with a passion...so i'm going off what she's told me.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 25, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> ^Oh, ok. I need to look it up. I honestly tried watching The Glee Project, but I just couldn't get into it at all.


Caught a bit of it once. It was just X-Factor with Glee's background music playing in the background in every scene people weren't singing.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 25, 2011)

finally watching the new episode.  time to narrate it as i watch in a single post.

I LIKE HOW EVERYONE IS NOW DATING THEIR RESPECTIVE RACES.

WAY TO PUSH FORWARD, GLEE.

lol paula abdul is an arab

and YOU'RE WORKING ON A TIME MACHINE TOO? Oh Brittany.

the purple piano idea is actually REALLY COOL, i wonder if some school has done that and that's where they got the idea from

....what the hell quinn

...did santana say we all sucked off puckerman the same year?  '_'

okay wat.  we see quinns crazy transformation and suddenly rachel is already trying to cure things

my god is this episode a game of adlibs "LADIES, I am AROUSED"!?

i mean, seriously, i feel that way whenever i see naya rivera but really lol

edit: I HAVE SELF-DIAGNOSED ASPERGERS?

REALLY NOW?

REALLY?

DO THEY WANT ME TO STOP WATCHING RIGHT NOW? MY GOD WHAT IS WRONG WITH THEM NOW


----------



## illmatic (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Satsuki (Sep 27, 2011)

OH MY GOD PUCK AND QUINN AND SHELBY


----------



## Jena (Sep 27, 2011)

This episode is amazing so far. 

And Rachel's dress is adorable.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 27, 2011)

OMG THOSE SPOILERS ARE BECOMING MORE AND MORE TRUE

u guys d know quinn is lying 

at least britt confirmed shes Bi


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 27, 2011)

Kagura said:


> at least britt confirmed shes Bi


Really? My worries that Ryan Murphy might hate bisexuals can be put to rest? That's good news.


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 27, 2011)

I missed the episode. 

I'll have to wait 'til it goes online. Hey, we finally broke the 3,000 mark.


----------



## Eikichi Onizuka (Sep 27, 2011)

They have seriously done a great injustice to some of my favorite characters. I didn't like this episode because it focused on Rachel/Kurt yet again. these two are being ridiculous, for high school seniors that want to pursue the arts they had no realistic plan for college. If they don't get into that program tough cookies 20 people get in around the nation I dont think that anyone that has a legit shot of getting in found out about said program 3 months before.

Rachel just makes me unhappy telling Puck you could do so much better. Does she know how much mechanics make, a sizeable amount. I know a few and you legit get paid to do 10 hours of work which will take you 2 sometimes. Dont try to get him into show business if that's not what he wants. Makes it seem like if who want to be with me can't be a mechanic. 

Quinn I liked but they have ruined her. First you make her crazy and now this with the baby. Makes her seem even more crazy. Will come down on her made me pissed because as a teacher you can't talk to students like that and him of all people saying you need to grow up. Dude has some serious messes in his life still. Work on that relationship Will can't be sleeping in a bed with your girl and she barely wants contact with you. If that's the mother of your children work on it.

Kurt like Rachel is so self centered. I want more Finn without Rachel and hanging out with Puck as they both become mechanics. I want Santana, Brittany, and sane Quinn


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 27, 2011)

losing a lot really does make you quite crazy

season 2 even showed a bit of Quinn's crazy side at the end it started after prom even if she did act fine deep down she was tearing herself apart and really she broke down that ep....and in NY

she must of been tired of pleasing her parent ( her parents are fucking asses)

i understand her going crazy also puck said he wants to be in BETHS LIFE think of how that effects the girl 

all she wants is goddamn love and a mother even if she hardly knows her own daughter will always be very attach to them 

even though shes coming off as a bitch their are reasons 

i agree with wills yelling she DOES NEED TO GROW UP


----------



## Eikichi Onizuka (Sep 28, 2011)

She needs to grow up like 70 percent of the other kids on glee. Kurt needs to grow up, Rachel also needs to grow up. None of them have changed at all from the first season there still self entitled jerks. I often ask myself if Finn was more talented then Rachel would she even want to be with him.

The Quinn thing is just the tip of the problem for me I just don't like Rachel and Kurt. The show clearly wants Quinn to be the target of our disdain but those two other characters also. Don't do it for me at all. I think Finn should still be with Quinn in a sense but that's just me.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Sep 28, 2011)

Kagura said:


> losing a lot really does make you quite crazy
> 
> season 2 even showed a bit of Quinn's crazy side at the end it started after prom even if she did act fine deep down she was tearing herself apart and really she broke down that ep....and in NY
> 
> ...



Will was fucking awesome for telling Quinn to GROW UP, because seriously, she was the one who joined Glee Club on her own. How about taking some responsibility for the choices you've made, Quinn? At the least, she cleaned up the whole goth/punk rebel look and is actually doing something about her daughter. 

I loved seeing Burt again. The Rachel/Kurt play was rather funny, as I can't see Kurt as a Romeo. I felt kinda bad for him that his boyfriend may be getting the part of Tony. But hey, it goes to the actor who plays and displays the character best.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 28, 2011)

not the best choice really QUINN WANTS HER DAUGHTER BACK 

and yes i sense a shelbyxpuckxquinn catastrophe


----------



## Eikichi Onizuka (Sep 28, 2011)

Kagura said:


> not the best choice really QUINN WANTS HER DAUGHTER BACK
> 
> and yes i sense a shelbyxpuckxquinn catastrophe



It's just a stupid storyline that you know isnt going anywhere good.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 28, 2011)

pretty much but it is quite interesting...

i think it will be better then the kurt blaine warbler triangle (sometimes i feel like im watching yaoi)


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm worried that Shelby will run off with Beth and hurt Puck, Quinn and Rachel. I was talking to my mom tonight about how i don't think Shelby should have adopted her in the first place; she got Rachel to see her, then after a seeing her as a teenager and not the baby she gave up, she decides to push her away. And when Rachel pleads with her she still rejects her. It's just really messed up. I don't see how Rachel isn't as damaged about it as it would seem. To me Quinn and Rachel are the most damaged by one or both of their parents......


----------



## Eikichi Onizuka (Sep 28, 2011)

The thing is Shelby was a surrogate so I can see why she didnt want much to do with Rachel. Biologically she's her mother but Shelby never signed up to be there emotionally. Shelby doesn't owe Rachel anything really Rachel has two great parents that support her. It's not like Shelby gave her up for adoption.

Quinn really has a messed up family they literally kicked her out and during her time of need didn't support her. This is a big difference from all the other known parents on Glee. Everyone of them seemed to be there for their kid when need be. 

I don't know I just can't feel bad for Rachel much at all. She really hasnt had it all the rough and for the most part the reasons that she complains are her fault. She wanted to be popular, well don't be a know it all jerk. Want to keep Finn, don't try to cheat with his friend and have him go through another heartbreak. I just don't find her likable.


----------



## Jena (Sep 28, 2011)

So cute!
I'm totally going lesbian for Britana


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 28, 2011)

^ WAYY AHEAD OF YOU XD


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 28, 2011)

I personally liked it when will yelled at Quinn

but I agree with the statement of Shelby never adopting Beth in the first place.


----------



## River Song (Sep 28, 2011)

I enjoyed it


----------



## Judecious (Sep 28, 2011)

Amazing chapter.   

Lets see how Quinn plans to get beth back :naruamen


----------



## Judecious (Sep 29, 2011)

Tsukiyo said:


> I personally liked it when will yelled at Quinn
> 
> but I agree with the statement of Shelby never adopting Beth in the first place.



Will was wrong 

Quinn caring for others


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 29, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Will was wrong
> 
> Quinn caring for others


I'm pretty sure most of those GIFs are from before Quinn's character derailment when she decided cheating on Sam was a good idea.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 29, 2011)

its not that i think she doesnt care for others, i just agree with will that she needs to stop blaming others 

although i am interested to see how she will try to get her baby back lol


----------



## Eikichi Onizuka (Sep 29, 2011)

Yeah of course she needs to stop blaming people but Will needs to but out. As a teacher if you want to give advice do it nicely don't scream at the girl and call her out. If he's calling Quinn out call out the rest of the glee kids who are also immature.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 29, 2011)

Quinn was a bitch, Will called her out on it and it was part of what helped. But now she wants full custody, which is lol.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm already an episode behind.  But some fun with the first episode of the new season. I was kind of annoyed that Sam is gone, if only because I was curious to see how the Mercedes thing would have worked out. Moving on to other relationships, Kurt and Blane make me all happy. Whenever I hear It's Not Unusual I just end up picturing Carlton from Fresh Prince. Sugar was vaguely entertaining although I was torn between being annoyed or entertained by the Asperger's line.


----------



## Eikichi Onizuka (Sep 29, 2011)

She's no less crazy then she was earlier in the episode her wanting her child seems crazy to me because she stil doesn't have her life together and has no idea of what she's in for. Dressing like she used to for me doesn't change the fact she very much is in a dark place. Will and Shelby just made her more diluted let the girl go through a dumb phase.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 29, 2011)

Eikichi Onizuka said:


> Yeah of course she needs to stop blaming people but Will needs to but out. As a teacher if you want to give advice do it nicely don't scream at the girl and call her out. If he's calling Quinn out call out the rest of the glee kids who are also immature.


This could set up an interesting character arc for Will. He starts getting stricter and soon becomes no better than a Vocal Adrenaline coach and almost looses the respect of Emma and the kids.


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 29, 2011)

Eikichi Onizuka said:


> Yeah of course she needs to stop blaming people but Will needs to but out. As a teacher if you want to give advice do it nicely don't scream at the girl and call her out. If he's calling Quinn out call out the rest of the glee kids who are also immature.



He's already yelled at Kurt and Rachel (for Rachel at least) in front of everyone.


----------



## illmatic (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 30, 2011)

is it possible to include him in something that isnt "overly asian"


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 30, 2011)

Tsukiyo said:


> is it possible to include him in something that isnt "overly asian"


Thank you. I'm sick of the "Mike says asian every five seconds" gag. Hopefully the episode title isn't said very much and as the clip implies we'll see more attention on his interest in dancing.


----------



## Jena (Sep 30, 2011)

This is starting to irritate me.

Keeping Mike as "the asian" is fine for a little while, but if you're going to feature him, could you _please_ do something about his personality? "Asian" isn't one all-encompassing trait that consumes Mike's personality. 

And they're giving him overbearing parents? Really? Really?

I'm hoping the episode is less stupid than it looks.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 30, 2011)

first litsen friday


----------



## Jena (Sep 30, 2011)

​


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 30, 2011)

Jena said:


> This is starting to irritate me.
> 
> Keeping Mike as "the asian" is fine for a little while, but if you're going to feature him, could you _please_ do something about his personality? "Asian" isn't one all-encompassing trait that consumes Mike's personality.
> 
> ...



Being asian myself I'm actually bothered by this episode. Im usually fine with these stereotypical things done in TV and film (like when family guy makes fun of asians or something) but like you said I hope they could find more depth in Mike's character besides "Hey I'm Asian!" 

I wanted to see him sing this season, I know his character is supposedly terrible at singing, but I wonder if Harry actually can.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 30, 2011)

Tsukiyo said:


> Being asian myself I'm actually bothered by this episode. Im usually fine with these stereotypical things done in TV and film (like when family guy makes fun of asians or something) but like you said I hope they could find more depth in Mike's character besides "Hey I'm Asian!"
> 
> I wanted to see him sing this season, I know his character is supposedly terrible at singing, but I wonder if Harry actually can.


I know what you mean. A character being a stereotype is fine if they're written well. Kurt for example is camp gay to the extreme but he's become a fan favourite and has had several interesting story arcs (including the one the latest episode set up). Then you've got Mercades who seems to be a singing black girl stereotype (I'm not really sure what there term is) but while her genre choices are limited she is a very well written character that the show needs to give more attention to.

But with Mike saying asian every five seconds isn't well written. I don't even think it's a stereotype, it just feels like lazy writing. I'm sure it came from the "other asian" gag but that worked because he was one of the background members of New Directions and his name wasn't brought up much. The latest episode did a good job of making him part of the plot without resorting to him calling everything he does asian. But with this next episode I'm worried it'll be a one off thing.

Anyway yes I've watched the last episode and it was much better than the previous one (and even then all my problems were only in the first half) . In fact it felt like a season one episode. The plot I'm most interesting in seeing more of is this Brittany Kurt rivalry, considering how competitive Kurt is and the other side of his new story arc it'll be interesting to see if he'll be able to hold back his douchey side when his opponent is someone everyone is nothing but kind to.

Also I like Brittany being something of a brony.


----------



## Fourangers (Oct 1, 2011)

sometimes I fear that they are only good in writing the homosexual thematic since the writers are homosexual themselves. 

I'm going to put a last chance by watching this episode. >_> I hate to admit, but so far Season 3 is not impressing me. I mean, when Kurt said that he had to have better skills in acting instead of doing variations of himself I AGREED. You're only a good actor if you're able to shed your usual personality and put the mask of the character you're interpreting. That's why we praise good actors who are able to act "The Joker" and "A gay cowboy" realistically. Burt telling that he should ignore this and be himself....may be sort of ok since Kurt it's still a teenager trying to find himself, but in the long run...*shakes head*


----------



## illmatic (Oct 1, 2011)

The aspergers girl makes me go ""


----------



## Tsukiyo (Oct 1, 2011)

im still waiting for them to do something with her character besides a running gag


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 1, 2011)

Tsukiyo said:


> im still waiting for them to do something with her character besides a running gag


Well since her bad singing sounds like someone pretending to be bad at singing my theory is later in the series she gets better and makes Will regret turning her down.

*OR*

Things don't work out with Shelby and she helps Sue in her goal to bring down the arts.

But yeah I'm already sick of her claiming to have aspergers. I have autism at a level similar to aspergers (and unlike Sugar, I was diagnosed by professionals and have parents who studied autism when they learnt that I have it) so it's clear to me this girl doesn't and is just saying she does because she's an idiot who doesn't understand what aspergers actually is and probably knew someone who did that used it to explain their behaviour a couple of times.


----------



## Neoreobeem (Oct 2, 2011)

The first 2 episodes were ok but between the overused cliches and bad running jokes it could sink the season. They have alot of stories to cover in a short period of time. Kurt has been flushed out fairly well but something tells me he'll still be ahead of anyones elses stories. I hope Asian F gives us a reason to care about Mike and in the coming episodes we see more from everyone else. I'm under the impression there won't be a spioff so they need this season to make everything come full circle so when it's over we won't feel cheated and we can be happy for the characters and where they go.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## LMJ (Oct 4, 2011)

Lol, didn't they say they were going to cut back on the number of songs they did per episode this season? Why is it I see 6 songs, signed up for 2morrows ep?


----------



## Fourangers (Oct 4, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Lol, didn't they say they were going to cut back on the number of songs they did per episode this season? Why is it I see 6 songs, signed up for 2morrows ep?


----------



## Tsukiyo (Oct 4, 2011)

Neoreobeem said:


> The first 2 episodes were ok but between the overused cliches and bad running jokes it could sink the season. They have alot of stories to cover in a short period of time. Kurt has been flushed out fairly well but something tells me he'll still be ahead of anyones elses stories. I hope Asian F gives us a reason to care about Mike and in the coming episodes we see more from everyone else. I'm under the impression there won't be a spioff so they need this season to make everything come full circle so when it's over we won't feel cheated and we can be happy for the characters and where they go.



this season of glee is actually killing it for me 
although hopefully it will pick back up as the season continues


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 4, 2011)

Say Tsukiyo, is that Strawburry17 in your signature?


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Narcissus (Oct 4, 2011)

Good god, stop the damn Asian jokes!


----------



## Jena (Oct 4, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Good god, stop the damn Asian jokes!



I know 
It's approaching racist territory.


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 4, 2011)

Great job Mercedes. Great job.





Jena said:


> I know
> It's approaching racist territory.



That and it's not funny anymore. Ugh.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 4, 2011)

> Cocca-Cola
> Kiss my grits
> Harvard University



Words to live by.


----------



## Jena (Oct 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Current episode_ 




Ok...that part when Mike was dancing in the room by himself and saw his dad in the mirror reminded me of that part in Spider Man when William Dafoue goes insane.

Then I started laughing


----------



## Tsukiyo (Oct 4, 2011)

@ illmatic - those words made  me


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow, that was actually pretty well-done with Mike, though I thought he was going crazy. If only they'd leave out those jokes.

Poor Kurt. Brit was killing it on Who Run the World.


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 4, 2011)

I can't believe Mercedes said that about Rachel. What the hell?


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh god, I couldn't stop laughing during "I Ain't Goin." That was a clever way to use that song.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 4, 2011)

Mercedes hatin' on Rachel 

*EDIT:* Mike & his Mother :d'awwwww


----------



## Tsukiyo (Oct 4, 2011)

what did she say? i cant watch it right now


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 4, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Wow, that was actually pretty well-done with Mike, though I thought he was going crazy. *If only they'd leave out those jokes*.


I knew it. I knew we'd still have to put up with the painfully unfunny Mike saying asian jokes this episode.


Narcissus said:


> That and it's not funny anymore. Ugh.


It was never funny to begin with. Unless you count "other asian" which I always saw as a joke about him being a background character whose name was rarely mentioned.


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 4, 2011)

Mercedes and Rachel are doing a really good job on this song. 


Tsukiyo said:


> what did she say? i cant watch it right now



Mike's mom? 
*Spoiler*: __ 



She supported Mike because she wanted to dance when she was younger too but her parents wouldn't let her. She agreed to talk to his father with him.


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 4, 2011)

Tsukiyo said:


> what did she say? i cant watch it right now



She called her a Skinny Geronimo-wearing ass-kisser.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 4, 2011)

Rachel looking kinda chesty in that pink dress she was in. :mmmmmm

I wonder if she stuffs her bra


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 4, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> I knew it. I knew we'd still have to put up with the painfully unfunny Mike saying asian jokes this episode.



I would honestly consider this a great episode if not for those goddamn jokes. Seriously, everything else is great, the humor, story, the songs...


Hollow'd Heart said:


> She called her a Skinny Geronimo-wearing ass-kisser.



Oh THAT, lol.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 4, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> I would honestly consider this a great episode if not for those goddamn jokes. Seriously, everything else is great, the humor, story, the songs...


Good to know. If there wasn't something good about the episode I would wind up just reading the wikipedia page and skipping the episode (wish I had done that with the Britney Spears episode, it was obvious filler and painful to watch).


----------



## illmatic (Oct 4, 2011)

Ginger supremacists...

 
... 

 
.. 

:rofl


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 4, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Good to know. If there wasn't something good about the episode I would wind up just reading the wikipedia page and skipping the episode (wish I had done that with the Britney Spears episode, it was obvious filler and painful to watch).


Ugh, if it weren't for the Toxic performance I would have completely erased that episode from my mind. But yeah, this is actually a good episode.


illmatic said:


> Ginger supremacists   :rofl


That was pretty funny. 

And jeez Rachel can be selfish sometimes. But that's nothing new.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 4, 2011)

Rachel got it


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 4, 2011)

By default.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 4, 2011)

illmatic said:


> Ginger supremacists...
> 
> 
> ...
> ...


Ok now I want a Glee cover of Prejudice.


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 4, 2011)

Now that was a really good way to end an episode. Really felt the emotion. I have more faith that they're recovering from last season now.

I still haven't seen episode 2 yet, so I'll have to go back and catch up on that now.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Eikichi Onizuka (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank You Mercedes for doing what I wanted too last season. Like I said all last week if Will is going to get one Quinn he needs to get on the other kids didn't like how he got on Mercedes who for the most part has taken a backseat to Rachel. I hope this is a wake up call for Rachel to grow up and understand that sometimes ambition can be your downfall. I really do like were this is going the glee club for me has lost there way with general Will. Hope they get taken down a peg


----------



## Fourangers (Oct 5, 2011)

I thought Rachel learned her lesson after the Sunshine Coraz?n episode. 

Still selfish, obnoxious, jealous, envious and self-centered bitch.

Aside that, this episode was good. 

It's so sad that I dislike Schuester now.  I mean, he's not one of my favorite characters back then, but I liked him baaaaaaack in Season 1. When he was a mentor and inspiration figure. Now he's all immature and going to the same levels of his teenager students.

I like Mercedes attitude till the point when she threw a fit (kinda expected and justified) and went to the other side, forgetting that she still have friends in Glee club. But whatever.

I'm so sad that they have forgotten completely Mercedes and Kurt's friendship. 

Oh Brittany, I think I rewatched her "Who run the world" video clip like, thousands times and I'm still loving it.  Dat leather skirt.  (I'm not lesbian, I swear)


----------



## Jena (Oct 5, 2011)

Eikichi Onizuka said:


> Thank You Mercedes for doing what I wanted too last season. Like I said all last week if Will is going to get one Quinn he needs to get on the other kids didn't like how he got on Mercedes who for the most part has taken a backseat to Rachel. I hope this is a wake up call for Rachel to grow up and understand that sometimes ambition can be your downfall. I really do like were this is going the glee club for me has lost there way with general Will. Hope they get taken down a peg



I agree to an extent, but I don't think in this case that Rachel was being unreasonable.

She's stated in the past that she has a strong interest in West Side Story, so it's not surprising that she'd go after the role (and in true Rachel fashion throw her whole self into it). I also don't think that the casting committee was bending to her will or afraid to hurt her feelings; we saw them discuss it over and they clearly didn't have a pro-Rachel bais. 

Coupled with the way that Mercedes was acting during the rest of the episode (complaining, snapping at Will, etc.) it just kind of seems like she's being too much of a drama queen. Rachel deserves to get knocked down a peg or two, but I really don't think that she was being massively unreasonable (you can argue that she was being fake, but she: wanted to hug Mercedes before their auditions, thought that Mercedes did a better job than her, and was willing to share the role with her).


----------



## Ruby Moon (Oct 5, 2011)

Fourangers said:


> I thought Rachel learned her lesson after the Sunshine Coraz?n episode.
> 
> Still selfish, obnoxious, jealous, envious and self-centered bitch.
> 
> ...



Rachel will always be that selfish and self-centered and jealous of anyone who so much as tries to take her spotlight. I'm glad that Kurt called her out on this. 

While Mercedes' temper tantrum was childish and immature, it wasn't entirely unreasonable. Rachel mostly does get most of the good parts. I didn't like how the judges (Emma, Coach Beiste and Artie) just decided that both girls got the part of Maria. I was like, uh, no, that part can go to one girl, and one girl ONLY. The other girl should then be like the understudy in case the main Maria actress can't star onstage for some reason. And yeah, why the hell do they have to spare Rachel's feelings, the jealous, envious, self-centered brat? 

It's like in the first episode of this season, where she and Kurt went to check out NYADA. They couldn't handle the fact that there were, duh, other kids who are just as flamboyant and outgoing and competitive as they were. If Rachel fears that much competition, even from her own fellow (former) Glee member, then she does not have what it takes to be on Broadway at all. 

I always thought that we'd get to meet Tina's parents, but instead, we get Mike Chang's parents in this episode. While the whole A-=Asian F issue was lulzy, I thought it was too easy to play the stereotypical strict Chinese parent. I get that the message was to "Go for your dreams", and that for a background character like Mike, this was pretty deep for him. And we got to hear him sing. Mike's gotten better. 

It was only in this episode that I ever heard of the term "ginger supremacist". I was like, really?  I'd never thought that Emma's parents were that shallow and conceited. No wonder she's ashamed of them. I remember she mentioned in Season one that she had a brother. Where is he? 

Go Brittany! I loved that song. Girl Power! Don'cha just love it?


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 5, 2011)

So



Mercedes is pregnant ?_?


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 5, 2011)

Also, I don't blame the producers. It was a great idea.
Extend the play another week, cash in dat ticket money for longer

And the problem between rachel and maria is not of whom was better. The great flaw in musicals is that of Iconography.
Glinda is always a ditzy blonde, Annie will always be ginger, Mark will always be jewish etc, etc.
That's why you could never make an all white cast version of The Wiz.
One of the most iconic roles in broadway, undeserved if you ask me, I hate west side story, is that of Maria and Rachel _*is*_ the absolute classical print out of maria.
I mean, she's wendla first and foremost, from Spring Awakening, but Maria is the closest thing you can get on Glee.
Mercedes was good. Part of the plot is that maybe she was even better than Rachel
Alas, that she is not what Maria asks for
No one gives a shit about a belting maria.
It's west side story, not dream girls.
Maria doesn't have "beyonce" HiHiayhaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH! notes for mercedes to explode in
Maria is about subtelty and control
So Rachel was the great choice.
No just because Maria isn't iconically like mercedes it doesn't mean they can't experiment on it.
It's just that there's a difference between mixing it up and just putting all of your eggs on a basket and throwing it out the window.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 5, 2011)

I feel pretty
I feel pretty 
and witty
and gAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY


----------



## Ruby Moon (Oct 5, 2011)

Huh, I see what you mean, Banhammer. I suppose Maria was too easy a part for Rachel to get, since it's typecast. I've seen a play of West Side Story - that is, a high school play in which my cousin was in. I don't remember too much of the details, but yeah, Maria isn't exactly a type for Mercedes to play. It would be interesting if people decided to experiment, indeed.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 5, 2011)

Good God, how would blain even compete with mercedes singing "tonight"?
She should have grabbed what they gave her and ran with it


----------



## Judecious (Oct 5, 2011)

After this last episode, I dislike Rachel even more.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 5, 2011)

After the last episode, I see Mike Chang as a serious member of New Directions, and I hope to see more of his story. Honestly, I felt a bit teary eyed during his parts, especially with his mother. 

He and Puck just turned out to be such great guys, I really like them. Puck was a surprise cause he was a dick and a tool before. Mike was a surprise because he was Random Asian #2 before.

And Mercedes has some sheballs asking why no one ever wants to hurt Rachel. 22% of Glee is her getting hurt. Still, they're both egomaniacs that I can't stand. All this crying, and I'm not buying it. With talent like that, I just say "They will both do amazingly fine after high school", which makes me not give a darn about their problems now.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 5, 2011)

I haven't even seen the episode yet but from what I've heard about the whole Rachel/Mercades rivalry over the lead role thing I have one thing to say...


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 5, 2011)

I restate the fact that Mercedes wanting to be maria is stupid as hell


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 5, 2011)

But the whole episode supports the fact.
Doesn't know what a callback is 
Doesn't know the songs
Etc. 
Etc


----------



## Ruby Moon (Oct 5, 2011)

Well, at least Mercedes won't be playing second-string to Rachel anymore, now that she's going over to Shelby's new Glee club.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 5, 2011)

im really interested for the next eps especially 4 ands 6 

Santana and Brittany stat to date secretly and fin is gonna call Santana out 

and they say Santana coming out is gonna continue on after break.

mike is pretty cool though i want more tina


----------



## Ruby Moon (Oct 5, 2011)

Kagura said:


> im really interested for the next eps especially 4 ands 6
> 
> Santana and Brittany stat to date secretly and fin is gonna call Santana out
> 
> ...



More Brittana is always good. I'd like to know more about Tina, too. I always thought that the producers would work more with Tina than Mike, whom we got to learn more about in this episode.


----------



## Jena (Oct 5, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> It's just that there's a difference between mixing it up and just putting all of your eggs on a basket and throwing it out the window.



Also, in the previous episode they debated between casting Kurt ("the unusual choice") and Blaine ("the traditional choice") for Tony and decided on Blaine. So it seems like they were leaning toward the traditional as far as casting goes. [Although they were willing to split the part between the two girls.]


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 6, 2011)

Apparently there is a mini-debate between the Brittany and Kurt fans over which of them should win the election.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 6, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Apparently there is a mini-debate between the Brittany and Kurt fans over which of them should win the election.


Unknown third entry who is one of the popular kids. That's usually how this story goes.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 6, 2011)

Kurt should win. He's actually standing for something. Though on an unrelated note I am sort of tiring of how the show continues to overly-glamorize his relationship with Blaine as opposed to everyone else's relationships.


----------



## Neoreobeem (Oct 6, 2011)

I agree they need to pull back a little. It's been a decent story but others need the time. Also I hope to more out of the others.


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 8, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Unknown third entry who is one of the popular kids. That's usually how this story goes.


Yeah, I had the same thought.


Stunna said:


> Kurt should win. He's actually standing for something. Though on an unrelated note I am sort of tiring of how the show continues to overly-glamorize his relationship with Blaine as opposed to everyone else's relationships.


The arguments are going something along the lines of:

"Brittany should win! She is unusual and will make unpredictable changes!"
"No, if Kurt wins then he will be able to help a lot of other bullied and gay kids!"
"But Brittany is bi-sexual!" 

And I hadn't even thought about it before, but they do kind of make it seem like their relationship is better than everyone else's.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 8, 2011)

Well, well adjusted gay teenagers can haver very healthy relationships.
They're not marred by being jealous of either other girls or other couples. Just having it in the first place is plenty of blessing
Besides Kurt has already gone through enough personal hell


Which I'm guessing is why when Blain's new abercomie and fitch love interest pops in on an oncoming episode making an awkward love triangle against the Drama Queen of Narnia this whole conversation will just be thrown in the trash


----------



## Neoreobeem (Oct 8, 2011)

Something that has been bugging me. Kurt and Blaine's relationship came from bad things happening to them. Kurt was bullied to the point where he felt his life was in danger so he went to another school where he met Blaine who odds are he wouldn't of met had he not been pushed. Blaine and his gay friend went to a dance and got beat up so he transfered, then he tried to charm another guy who wasn't out. He got fired, blamed Blaine and I don't think it would've of worked. Just something I noticed. It looks like there can be no peace for anyone on this show but odds are it won't be as overdone as Season 2.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Oct 8, 2011)

Neoreobeem said:


> Something that has been bugging me. Kurt and Blaine's relationship came from bad things happening to them. Kurt was bullied to the point where he felt his life was in danger so he went to another school where he met Blaine who odds are he wouldn't of met had he not been pushed. Blaine and his gay friend went to a dance and got beat up so he transfered, then he tried to charm another guy who wasn't out. He got fired, blamed Blaine and I don't think it would've of worked. Just something I noticed. It looks like there can be no peace for anyone on this show but odds are it won't be as overdone as Season 2.



Both of them had traumatic experiences over their sexual orientation. They met, made friends, and Kurt felt better being at Dalton Academy for a while. For all they've been through, I'm glad they found each other.


----------



## Neoreobeem (Oct 8, 2011)

I am to but I rarely see how something good can come from something bad. This is also the first gay teen relationship that has been a front and center complete with its own story arc. There have been others but this is the biggest I've seen so far. I'm interested how it'll evolve more. I've read some spoilers but I'm wondering where they'll be by season's end.


----------



## River Song (Oct 9, 2011)

Don't know if this has been posted yet


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm back.  Asian F was a great episode.

Despite the sudden Mike Chang family scenes, I honestly cried when he taught his mother how to dance.

Also loved the Dreamgirls number.


----------



## Jena (Oct 11, 2011)

Is Glee not on tonight? 
I just checked the TV guide and it says that some football thing is on.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Oct 11, 2011)

for the next few weeks i think baseball games will be doing playoffs. it happens all the time during this time of month 

Wiki says the next show won't air until November 1


----------



## illmatic (Oct 11, 2011)

*Question: Is Glee going the Shelby/Puck route? Suspicions were elevated when Fox released that “Pot o’ Gold” promo. —Lulu*
    Ausiello: I’ll say this: At the end of the next original episode on Nov. 1, there is a very bold interaction between the two. Very bold.

*Question: I was wondering if you can give any insight into what is going to be happening with Mercedes on Glee now that she’s the only person not in New Directions? —Mik*
    Ausiello: She won’t be the only one for long. Santana will soon join Mercedes in Shelby’s rival choir group. And more will follow.

Via


----------



## Stunna (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm glad Santana won't stay in New Directions. Her return was too abrupt last episode.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 11, 2011)

more to follow must be britt


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah, I also like the idea of Santanna joining the other club. I wonder if thew two clubs are going to join at some point in the season though. 

And though I think Mercedes was being unreasonable by not accepting the double casting, I really am glad they are giving her more focus in general. I just hope she and Rachel will resolve their differences by the end of the season.





River Song said:


> Don't know if this has been posted yet


I think we all knew their drama wasn't quite finished, even though Kurt's character is taking a lighter approach this season.


----------



## Neoreobeem (Oct 12, 2011)

I checked Amazon yesterday and it said the release date for the 3D Concert movie would be December 20. Just wondering has anyone had trouble finding the Vol 5 CD from Season 2? I can find the others except that one.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 12, 2011)

I still have to watch last week's episode so I'm fine with no new episode this week.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Oct 12, 2011)

Damn, no new episode this week...nor next week, and this whole month.


----------



## Cash (Oct 12, 2011)

Even more reason to hate such a shit sport.


----------



## Fermata (Oct 12, 2011)

Guyssss some songs leaked if you still want something new this week.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkHJrFyhBUY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52ACWHXXGcs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 12, 2011)

I drew Dianna yesterday I don't know if it interests you but I'm going to post it here anyway since there is no new episode


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 12, 2011)

i want my brittana


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm a big ol' slacker in the realm of watching this these days. So just got to the Asian F one.  As kind of blah some of the developments have been, from pushy parents to Mercedes hooking up with an unknown, I still liked the episode. I always welcome Mercedes singing and I'm surprised that butting heads as the female lead wasn't a more central thing early one with how Mercedes did constantly want to be more than support. I absolutely loved how It's All Over had such personality in their delivery of it. And Mike, in his father I saw something of my own mother. Hailing from the stereotypical asian parent I do, the view that entertainment is a waste of time and grades are all that matters. 

As for the Brit vs. Kurt thing, hilarious seeing her gunning for the women's votes and talking about where men in power have gotten people. xD Even Sue got into it, haha. Although she probably does consider it being something she could take control of.



			
				Skotty said:
			
		

> I drew Dianna yesterday I don't know if it interests you but I'm going to post it here anyway since there is no new episode


Cool, a bit big in the jawline area but I like how you captured her general expression/look from her cheerleading days.


NudeShroom said:


> Despite the sudden Mike Chang family scenes, I honestly cried when he taught his mother how to dance.


I did the same, although I started tearing up when his mother talked about giving up her dream. But I also cried at the conclusion of the episode as stupid as the ginger thing was. I probably just have an unreasonable amount of bawling for parent related issues. >.>;


----------



## River Song (Oct 15, 2011)

I don't know whether to Laugh or Cry

Link removed


----------



## Jena (Oct 15, 2011)

River Song said:


> I don't know whether to Laugh or Cry
> 
> Link removed



Before even reading the article, I saw this banner at the top of the screen and knew what to expect.

Also, the author's liberal use of underlining and bolding amuses me.



> The teachers aren?t the suffering and hardened types you?ll find in real American public schools. This rosy little place of Glee is devoid of gun violence, sexting, drug dealing, suicide and larger questions of faith.
> 
> Instead of a real world high school, we have a fantasyland of happy, shirtless teens hanging out in the showers or dancing on million dollar stages.


I'm confused, author. First you're mad because, and I quote, "It contains a surprising number of mature scenarios? from pre-marital sex to drug use, from adultery to abortion, from premature ejaculation to explicit homosexual experimentation" but now you're mad because it's too wholesome and unrealistic?



> There are no teens cured of their relentless and wild male sex desires, there are no moral figures on hand to give a comforting hand, there are no popular boys who say, ?I don?t want to hurt my family anymore and I love Jesus, so I am going to stop doing gay things with guys in the bathroom.?






> The link between watching the Girls and increased risks of homosexual behavior was made abundantly meaningful. In a nutshell, the Golden Girls turned a generation away from procreation.






> Will male sports just become an excuse for gay locker room orgies?


I hope so. 



> Football Player Finn: An implausible character who goes both ways? glee club geek and handsome football star. He reminds one of the old lady Sophia on The Golden Girls? a bit of a cute, befuddled sidekick with some comic lines, but not a central character in the best scenes on the show. I truly feel for the actor who performs this poorly-written role,* though I do enjoy his deft moves on the football field.*


I'm sure you do, deeply closeted writer of this article.



> Sue the Cheerleading Coach: Her acting comes across as pretentious and egomaniacal and possibly too masculine (is this intentional?). Tone it down a bit, that?s my advice. Bea Arthur of The Golden Girls has already done everything and anything you could possibly imagine doing in your career, Sue.


Yeah Sue. Go kill yourself Sue. Bea Arthur is the pentacle of human achievement.



> Jewish Rachel: This girl is beautiful (and 30). I don?t understand why she?s playing like she?s ugly and unpopular! When gay people write tv dramas they often have no clue about what real women are like.


Them gays don't no nothing 'bout how them womenfolk act. Heterosexual men on the other hand totally know how to write women.



> Artie, Wheelchair: I don?t believe he sings. The lip-synching is frighteningly obvious and a sad footnote to this show. Couldn?t they have gotten an actual talented singer for this role? *Plus, he needs a sidekick or a funny catchphrase.*


Because Glee is a saturday-morning cartoon.



> Mercedes Jones: Her sassy attitude does not set the right example for today?s young girls. She does sing well, and I appreciate that but I really don?t think this show is the right fit for her career. She really sticks out like a sore thumb. *I could see her in a church choir, however.* Or maybe play the wheelchair role?


Get back to your church choir, you tasteless black person! How dare you emote.



> Quinn, Slutty Cheerleader: She is most definitely the ?Blanche Devereaux? of Glee.


Sure.



> Gay Kurt Hummel: I am afraid the makers of this show have dangerously indulged this young man?s fetish for expensive outfits. *Children watching may be tempted to experiment with similar radical wardrobe choices.* Why is everything he wears so bright and tight? Are we supposed to guess at the source of his income for such extravagance? Why did he quit football team?


Children will be tempted to wear clothing that doesn't cover their ankles! Or worse, take off their cross necklaces. Dearest me, next they'll be buying those fancy-smancy folders with designs on them.


> *Will the writers of this show actually force him to do an on-air homosexual kiss or even worse? *


A homosexual kiss? Will the madness never end?


> *Sadly, with his clothing obsession and sassy attitude, Kurt Hummel may be destined to become this generation?s Betty White.*


Betty White is the devil.



> Football Coach: Is it really necessary to have a man his age in such small shorts so often? Is this supposed to be funny?


Football coaches never wear shorts.



> Will Schuster, Head of Glee Club: This effeminate charlatan is a surprising choice for the horndog adulterer. For many adults, he is not convincing in the least. *Personally, I do not believe in having homosexual educators (or adult actors, for that matter) in such intimate, private contact with young people.* Please, we do not need to see any more half-hearted and frankly laughable sex scenes involving this wet noodle.


I think I missed the scene when Will comes out of the closet. 



> Victor Matlin: I really don?t know why he is on this show. He was in Titanic! I find the hugging with his son unseemly.


HOW DARE HE LOVE HIS CHILD
THIS IS TEACHING OUR CHILDREN SUCH TERRIBLE THINGS


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 15, 2011)

why do i have a feeling brittana is not gonna get a kiss like klaine


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 15, 2011)

My brain hurts. I couldn't even read the whole thing.


----------



## River Song (Oct 15, 2011)

Jena said:


> Betty White is the devil.



I laughed so hard 

This is so going in my sig


----------



## Neoreobeem (Oct 15, 2011)

The stuff you highlighted was funny. I don't get why people attack this show for moral reasons. I've seen cartoons that would be worse for kids then this. Anywho it was good for a laugh. I can't wait to see Glee in a few weeks. I'm just hopeing we don't get these sudden starts and breaks.


----------



## Jena (Oct 15, 2011)

River Song said:


> I laughed so hard
> 
> This is so going in my sig






Neoreobeem said:


> The stuff you highlighted was funny. I don't get why people attack this show for moral reasons. I've seen cartoons that would be worse for kids then this. Anywho it was good for a laugh. I can't wait to see Glee in a few weeks. I'm just hopeing we don't get these sudden starts and breaks.


Glee is really not that bad. 
Also notice that [almost] every time the kids do something bad/morally repugnant they suffer because of it. So I don't see how it's promoting bad things.

Also it's heavily satirical so things are purposefully exaggerated (_e.g.,_ Sue's emphasis on cheerleading, sports vs. arts, the singing, the personalities, etc.)


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 15, 2011)

There are things about Glee I don't like that make me understand how the people who hate the show feel. Anyone who saw my posts during season two probably knows what I mean so I'll spare you my crappy explanation.

Anyway while the show has its flaws the heart of the show remains the highlight. The various beliefs of the characters is one of the things that makes it interesting. The problem with people like the nut who wrote that article is that they think that a belief that clashes with their own is messed up and since Glee has tons of characters each with their own beliefs it's no suprise this person overreacted the way they did.


----------



## Jena (Oct 15, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> There are things about Glee I don't like that make me understand how the people who hate the show feel. Anyone who saw my posts during season two probably knows what I mean so I'll spare you my crappy explanation.


Definitely. I can see things about the show that other people would hate (and that I hated before I got into it and decided that the other elements were good enough to make up for them).



> Anyway while the show has its flaws the heart of the show remains the highlight. The various beliefs of the characters is one of the things that makes it interesting. The problem with people like the nut who wrote that article is that they think that a belief that clashes with their own is messed up and since Glee has tons of characters each with their own beliefs it's no suprise this person overreacted the way they did.


And, yeah, that was the problem with the article. 
It was also clearly written by someone who has only seen one or two episodes (and I suspect they only watched the Acafellas episode since Victor Matlin is mentioned on the list of major cast members).


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 16, 2011)

join this motherfuka

im gonna try to get ownership


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 16, 2011)

3X06 SONG SPOILERS!
You & I / Just You & I (Lady Gaga / Eddie Rabbit)
One Way or Another / Hit Me With Your Best Shot (Blondie / Pat Benatar)
Maneater / You Make My Dreams Come True (Hall & Oates)
Rumour Has It / Someone Like You (Adele)
(Source: ontd-glee.livejournal.com)


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 16, 2011)

River Song said:


> I don't know whether to Laugh or Cry


Laugh. I did.

Seriously, that article lost all credibility when it called Finn handsome. 


Neoreobeem said:


> The stuff you highlighted was funny. I don't get why people attack this show for moral reasons. I've seen cartoons that would be worse for kids then this.


Typically, anything that is popular will be attacked for moral reasons, including the cartoons you're referring to.

I still remember when I Buffy was on during the late 90's and early 2000's, and there was this article talking about how it was too violent and was a bad influence on children. I laughed then too.


----------



## LMJ (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey guysssssssssssss. Episode 7 of season 3 is called:

I KISSED A GIRL. You can only guess what that means.....


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 26, 2011)

santana is seriously going to go through hell during ep 6


----------



## illmatic (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## LMJ (Oct 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WgdyG46DFs&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]

Lol @ Brittana fans.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 29, 2011)

lol britt is just being nice 

everyone knows she goes head on when it comes to hooking up (kurt and artie for example)

honestly he just has a puppy crush 

and a perv that wants to get into her "pot of gold"

besides this ep starts santana's arc

god ep 6 spoilers r horrific


----------



## Jena (Oct 29, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WgdyG46DFs&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Lol @ Brittana fans.



This kid has a massive case of babyface.

...I'm not above hurling petty insults until he GTFO and lets Britana return for a few more brief and glorious seconds before another irritating roadblock inevitably rears up.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 29, 2011)

brittana fans are actually excited for the arc

its just wow ep 6 fucking wow 

never knew glee could go that dark.....god damn i  was actually crying just picturing the breakdown


----------



## LMJ (Oct 29, 2011)

You all know that they are going to cockblock you Brittana shippers until the end of the season, right? They are just gonna tease you on and off. But then again, that is half the love right there, the teasing. Once they are officially together, then half of the buzz is gone.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 29, 2011)

lol your gonna be in a surprise on ep 4 xD

unless you didn't read Kristian's article about them....


----------



## LMJ (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## Gaiash (Nov 1, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> You all know that they are going to cockblock you Brittana shippers until the end of the season, right? They are just gonna tease you on and off. But then again, that is half the love right there, the teasing. Once they are officially together, then half of the buzz is gone.


Exactly. With Kurt and Blaine together and too much of a marketable fan favourite to break up they're going to hype up Brittana in sneaky ways to get the fans to keep watching. I don't see them getting together until they find out who are the next big pairing fans want together in such a big way as these two pairings to take its place.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 1, 2011)

lol  they get together this ep 

all brittana is waiting for is an goddamn kiss


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 1, 2011)

Kagura said:


> lol  they get together this ep
> 
> all brittana is waiting for is an goddamn kiss


Ah I see. I'm still behind. I'll try and catch up later today or tomorrow.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 1, 2011)

i see ep 6 is gonna be horrendous though if your an santana fan 

ep 7 is infarct santana centric


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 1, 2011)

Kagura said:


> i see ep 6 is gonna be horrendous though if your an santana fan
> 
> ep 7 is infarct santana centric


I like Brittana but I'm not as into it as most of its fanbase. It is one of the few pairings in the show I still like.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 1, 2011)

i guess 

but really im more in for a real lesbian coming out story and jeez Naya is one of the best actresses i want her to get notice


----------



## Stunna (Nov 1, 2011)

I stopped caring about all the pairings half way into season two.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 1, 2011)

I hate "Last Friday Night".


----------



## Jena (Nov 1, 2011)

I hate how they make Blaine dress now.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 1, 2011)

Naya Rivera is so fucking sexy, I mean, DAMN!


----------



## Stunna (Nov 1, 2011)

You know, I saw

*Spoiler*: __ 



Puck kissing the teacher coming


 But it still caught me off guard for some reason.


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 1, 2011)

One thing I adore about this show is how they make fun of themselves based on the fan reception. Obviously I'm referring to Sue's comment about the Glee club writing their song the night before Nationals. I was laughing my ass off at that. But Sue's dialogue was on point all episode though.





Jena said:


> I hate how they make Blaine dress now.



Don't get me started. Those clothes are fucking awful and I don't get there need to try and portray every gay person as fashionable.

Speaking of Blaine though, I'm glad Santana called Finn out. His jealousy over Blaine was really getting annoying, to the point where I wanted to stuff a jawbreaker down his throat and laugh while he choked.

Hopefully they can make me care more for the new kid, 'cause right now I'm still "meh" about him. Interested to see how this half-baked plan to get child services to take Beth away will backfire in Puck and Quinn's faces.

Next episode looks like they're going to some... special places.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Nov 2, 2011)

puck and Shelby caught me way off guard


----------



## Ruby Moon (Nov 2, 2011)

Wow, there was a lot going on in this episode. It's appropriate, given how long Glee was out for. 

The Irish transfer student is pretty Keet, and his singing voice ain't half bad. I was really annoyed with Finn - I mean, he didn't do anything when the bullies were pushing the poor boy around in the beginning of the episode. Have you regressed, Finn? What the hell? 

It was fun seeing Puck shirtless again  Didn't think he'd ruin it by showing the lady a picture of his baby. Quinn...seriously, grow up. The whole point of letting Beth go is so that you could live a normal life as a teenage high school student. I didn't think Puck and Shelby would kiss either. 

Go Burt Hummel! Didn't everyone just absolutely LOVE the speech he gave on WOHN? Talk about a Crowning Moment of Awesome. He's definitely got my vote. Oh, Sue...I wonder what you'll think of next. 

Finn, if you're so jealous of Blaine the former Warbler, why don't you come up with you own show-stopping tune? I don't know what he has against Blaine, but I doubt Kurt will hear anything against his boyfriend. Santana was absolutely right about Finn. And Santana? Damn if she didn't dominate this entire episode! It's so sweet that she and Brittany are together. Too bad they left the Glee Club. 

At least Brittany now knows that leprechauns don't exist.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 2, 2011)

Next week's promo is upsetting me. If Finn tries to pressure Rachel for sex and she gives in i'm never watching this again. What kind of message does that send kids?


----------



## Jena (Nov 2, 2011)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Next week's promo is upsetting me. If Finn tries to pressure Rachel for sex and she gives in i'm never watching this again. What kind of message does that send kids?



They'd better not 
It also looked like Blaine was pressuring Kurt....
But I guess we'll see. The promos can be misleading.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Nov 2, 2011)

In the promo, Finn asks Rachel why she wants to do it, and she seems at a loss for words. And Hollow'd Heart, isn't Glee geared more towards older audiences? High School Musical is for kids. Glee? Not so much.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 2, 2011)

No, in the promo Finn tells Shue he thinks they are both ready, Rachel is given advice from the Unholy Trinity, later on they show Rachel and Finn drinking what i presume is champange then they later show him on top of her asking "Why now?" and she looks distressed. Glee is only getting a higher rating (TV-14) for that episode, all the other episodes are marketed to kids. And being a teenager is still being a kid. Little 14-16 year old girls on tumblr are really excited and say they'd do it if Finn was their boyfriend.


----------



## Varunga (Nov 2, 2011)

> Charice has canceled her work commitments and returned to her native Philippines following her father's death.
> 
> The actress/singer's dad Ricky Pempengco, who was reportedly estranged from his daughter, is said to have been fatally stabbed with an ice pick after brushing past a drunk man while shopping in a store in the town of San Pedro on October 31st.
> 
> ...


Teen.com

That's sad...


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 2, 2011)

I wondered where she had gone. So sad.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Nov 2, 2011)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> No, in the promo Finn tells Shue he thinks they are both ready, Rachel is given advice from the Unholy Trinity, later on they show Rachel and Finn drinking what i presume is champange then they later show him on top of her asking "Why now?" and she looks distressed. Glee is only getting a higher rating (TV-14) for that episode, all the other episodes are marketed to kids. And being a teenager is still being a kid. Little 14-16 year old girls on tumblr are really excited and say they'd do it if Finn was their boyfriend.



i hope rachel doesnt do it, we dont need a relapse of the first season


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 2, 2011)

i just cant wait for Finn to find our that his first was with a lesbian....


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 2, 2011)

Oh yeah, I'm supposed to be catching up on those last two episodes of Glee. I'll get right to that.


----------



## Jena (Nov 2, 2011)

Varunga said:


> Teen.com
> 
> That's sad...



That's terrible


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 3, 2011)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Little 14-16 year old girls on tumblr are really excited and say they'd do it if Finn was their boyfriend.


Because teenage girls at that age are idiots in puberty. Besides, Finn is just average looking. 

Speaking of Finn, I've really been annoyed with him as the series went on, changing my apathy of his character into dislike. Season 1 had his little attack on Kurt, but I forgave that because he made it up to Kurt and because of Burt's speech.

Season 2 made him into the biggest hypocrite, and gave him no redeeming qualities to balance it out.

If he does try to pressure Rachel into sex before she is ready, then I his character really will be destroyed for me.


Varunga said:


> Teen.com
> 
> That's sad...


Yeah, that's really depressing. I hope they catch the culprit.


----------



## Neoreobeem (Nov 4, 2011)

After getting around to watch the new episode I have mixed feelings. The new kid isn't bad but his accent is a little much, he has a good singing voice and I expect it to get better as time goes on. The rest of the characters keep flip flopping sort of like how I feel about this show. Rachael hasn't learned a thing, Blaine treats this club like it's the Warblers which was annoying, Finn should be stepping up but he keeps taking steps back that negate his development. I hope it gets better because it would be anti climactic to see this go out in a blaze but not go out on top.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 4, 2011)

Neoreobeem said:


> After getting around to watch the new episode I have mixed feelings. The new kid isn't bad but his accent is a little much, he has a good singing voice and I expect it to get better as time goes on. The rest of the characters keep flip flopping sort of like how I feel about this show. Rachael hasn't learned a thing, Blaine treats this club like it's the Warblers which was annoying, Finn should be stepping up but he keeps taking steps back that negate his development. I hope it gets better because it would be anti climactic to see this go out in a blaze but not go out on top.



finn is gonna be a lot more aggressive and more in episode 6 

but maybe we will get some good development in the next ep which is supposedly suppose to be great.....


----------



## Jena (Nov 4, 2011)

Neoreobeem said:


> After getting around to watch the new episode I have mixed feelings. The new kid isn't bad but his accent is a little much, he has a good singing voice and I expect it to get better as time goes on.


I have to wonder if he is playing it up. I know that accents are less noticeable when someone is singing, but it's weird how he has a ridiculously thick accent when talking but then it _completely_ disappears when he's singing.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 8, 2011)

*Parents Television Council Blasts 'Glee's' 'First Time' Episode*



> Conservative watchdog group the Parents Television Council on Tuesday blasted Fox's Glee for its "The First Time" episode.
> 
> The group called Tuesday's episode -- which features beloved couples Rachel (Lea Michele) and Finn (Cory Monteith) as well as Blaine (Darren Criss) and Kurt (Chris Colfer) having sex for the first time -- "reprehensible," taking issue with the series' representation of teen sex.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 8, 2011)

just give me the 6 promo soon  

this one is a bore fest except America


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh joy, people who criticise for stupid reasons!


> The group called Tuesday's episode -- which features beloved couples Rachel (Lea Michele) and Finn (Cory Monteith) as well as Blaine (Darren Criss) and Kurt (Chris Colfer) having sex for the first time -- "reprehensible," taking issue with the series' representation of teen sex.


Is there ever a portrayal of teen sex someone doesn't complain about?



> The fact that Glee intends to not only broadcast, but celebrate children having sex is reprehensible," PTC president Tim Winter said in a statement.


Watch as all actual sex happens off-screen and we only see the before and after. Seriously the show may have sexual themes but these guys make it sound like they're going to air the actual sex scenes.



> "Teen sex is now more prevalent on TV than adult sex and ?Glee? is only playing into that trend."


So if it's a trend why make such a big deal about this one example? I mean I know Glee's an easy target and all but come on.



> "Research proves that television is a teen sexual super peer that can, and likely will, influence a teen?s decision to become sexually active," Winter added. "Fox knows the show inherently attracts kids; celebrating teen sex constitutes gross recklessness."


And how may I ask was this research done? Sounds like their own observations rather than research.



> Tuesday's "First Time" episode isn't the first time the group has taken issue with Glee. In March, the PTC called an episode in which Gwyneth Paltrow's substitute teacher opened up her shirt and two members of the school's glee club debating making a sex tape "pretty appalling."


That was a pretty crap episode but not for those reasons (well the sex tape subplot was but due to poor writing).



> Winter on Tuesday noted that the PTC didn't take issue with the gender of the characters involved


Well at least they're not homophobic.



> "Few parents realize the creator of Glee also demonstrated his taste for the depths of depravity in creating Nip/Tuck, a program in which no taboo was too extreme to violate," Winter said. "In fact he stated publicly that his legacy may be to make possible a rear-entry scene on broadcast television. If past behavior is any indicator, parents can expect Glee to continue down this dangerous path.?


Never saw Nip/Tuck but I'm pretty sure they're overreacting here. Before working on Doctor Who Steven Moffat did the TV show Coupling which was a sitcom the often centered around sex. The only connection between the two shows besides Steven Moffat is the fact Doctor Who gets mentioned in Coupling a few times (and there was a Dalek toy played by Nicholas Briggs).

So yeah I don't see Nip/Tuck effecting Glee.



> The PTC also took issue with last year's Glee GQ pictorial, saying at the time that the October 2010 images "borders on pedophilia."


Surely that's an issue with the magazine though?


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 8, 2011)

i can give you an honest review


----------



## LMJ (Nov 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSDqzbN2-zo&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 8, 2011)

Rachel  Oh my GOD she just fucked up big time


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh my God my otp had their first time together pek I am almost happy with you now Glee.


----------



## Jena (Nov 8, 2011)

Ever since Blaine mentioned masturbation I've been picturing Darren Kriss naked. 
This episode has been clouded with my impure thoughts. 

But, in any event, nice that Bieste is getting some love pek




Hollow'd Heart said:


> I'm still pissed about Finn giving her meat...she's a vegan.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 8, 2011)

You know what? I probably shouldn't have worded it like that but it pisses me off. If you give a vegan something like that they'll get really sick. FFS I hate this show. Never watching again.


----------



## Jena (Nov 8, 2011)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> You know what? I probably shouldn't have worded it like that but it pisses me off. If you give a vegan something like that they'll get really sick. FFS I hate all of you.



All joking aside, you're right.

I think I missed that part, though. I had to run into the kitchen to grab my dinner. 

But if he did giver her meat that's terrible. You'd think her boyfriend would know that she doesn't eat it (or probably want to have it in front of her).


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 8, 2011)

He doesn't even tell her. He lets her think it's a substitute. I'm a vegan and the last time i had meat i got really sick. I'm not mad at you, i'm mad at the writers. What if he had cooked her something with eggs and she was allergic? She could have died.


----------



## Jena (Nov 8, 2011)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> He doesn't even tell her. He lets her think it's a substitute. I'm a vegan and the last time i had meat i got really sick. I'm not mad at you, i'm mad at the writers. What if he had cooked her something with eggs and she was allergic? She could have died.


That is really fucked up. 
No, I get that you're mad at the writers. You're right.




It would have been nice if they ended the episode without both couples porking...
I get that they want to be "realistic" but it would be nice to show that you can be in love in highschool without having to have sex...
Whatever.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 8, 2011)

That, and Finchel was basically pity sex cause Finn wouldn't stop whining. If he wants to do something he can study and get good grades or work with Burt. There are lots of worse things than not getting a football scholarship....like not having an eye that works, or getting cancer.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 8, 2011)

So complete idiot Finn is back eh? Being a hypocrite by wanting Quinn to cheat on Sam with him was bad enough but giving meat to a vegan that he's meant to be in love with? Well so much for a season where Finn and Rachel don't break up only to get back together at the end, we've got a set up for the next one.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 8, 2011)

You forget one key fact: Glee has like, little to no continuity.
Maybe the writers forgot Rachel is a vegan, I'm being serious here too.
Although I didn't see the meat scene, I think I was talking to Dani at the time.


HELP


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 8, 2011)

They addressed her being a vegan last season, i believe. And Lea's a vegan, so....I think he tried to give her cake too. ._.


----------



## Jena (Nov 8, 2011)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> They addressed her being a vegan last season, i believe. And Lea's a vegan, so....I think he tried to give her cake too. ._.



They mentioned it in the first season. When Jesse dumped her, Vocal Adrenaline threw eggs at her. In the next scene Rachel tells the club that she's a vegan.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh, yeah the back 9. Might watch next episode just to see Santana slap Finn for outing her.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 8, 2011)

i only liked America and Santana's comments ..bored and eye goring throughout the rest

now off to Adele land i go


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 8, 2011)

Link removed

this one is gonna be EPIC


----------



## Ruby Moon (Nov 9, 2011)

Heh, Rachel still being the same motive-driven selfish bitch is always entertaining. At least Finchel and Klaine have the patience to wait it out. 

I can't wait for next week's episode! It looks exciting.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 9, 2011)

Blaine, I sometimes wish you'd stop being such a baby sitter :33


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 9, 2011)

Just rewatched and caught Brittany's line; how is that ok?


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 9, 2011)

its not god this writer was sick 

even the klaine MAKEOUT was like RAPE poor kurt 

anyway ohh god FINN IS A JERK

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0zlgdZRB8o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jena (Nov 9, 2011)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Just rewatched and caught Brittany's line; how is that ok?



The one about how she lost her virginity?

This episode was pretty disturbing all around.


----------



## Judecious (Nov 9, 2011)

Not a bad episode.  Kinda felt bad for Finn


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 9, 2011)

Santanna in top form once again of course.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 9, 2011)

A bit of a... rapey episode, right?

I liked Artie's speech, and Mike's scenes. Although we didn't even get to see him perform in the play, so what the asian fuck?


----------



## Ruby Moon (Nov 9, 2011)

Santana's performance in West Side Story and outside of it were all once again outstanding. I wonder...is that Sebastian kid gonna be around for a while? I loved the Warblers' rendition of Uptown Girl! That reminds me, need to favorite it on Youtube...

I was surprised to see Mike's dad again. It's nice that we get to learn more about some of the other Glee members, but if we get to learn about a minor character's parents, why can't we see more of Tina singing and dancing and her own family life? I'm waiting to learn more about her. 

And OH! Did everyone just "AWW~" when Coach Beiste was asked out on a date - a real romantic DATE - by the one man she's had her eyes on, but never thought he'd ever look at her in that light? And he likes her too!  Artie, you're awesome! That was one of my most favorite scenes! I'm so happy for you, Coach Beiste!


----------



## runsakurarun (Nov 9, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSDqzbN2-zo&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]



the new kid Sebastian is making me all hot/bothered with his constant eye fucking.  

IMO, this ep. is the only good in this season so far. it was paced fast enough for me to forget about the poor storyline.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Nov 9, 2011)

^ Thanks for the Youtube vid! 

I didn't realize Sebastian was giving off bedroom warm eyes. Watching the video again, yeah, he has that "Come hither" vibe when having eye-sex with Blaine.  

Uh, people, do mine eyes deceive me, or was that teacher a guy in a skirt?


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 9, 2011)

honestly the ep was meh Santana's performace really saved it tbh..
with all the lines to the rapey dialog and the finchel pity sex 
it was just arghhh to women...and gay men..

now what i am interested for next week  puck and shelby shit should just GTFO .i want more focus on santana (shameless fangirl). ep 7 better be awesome and dramatic


----------



## Jena (Nov 9, 2011)

Ruby Moon said:


> Uh, people, do mine eyes deceive me, or was that teacher a guy in a skirt?


I hope not 


Since we're talking about getting hot and bothered, I have to admit to getting a lady boner when drunk Blaine told Kurt that he wanted him. 



Kagura said:


> puck and shelby shit should just GTFO



This Puck and Shelby subplot is unbelievably retarded.

What happened to Isis, anyway? Did they break another couple up off-screen? I think I missed that.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Nov 9, 2011)

Puck and Shelby? I wonder how long Puck's little crush will last. I knew that Puck and Lauren would have broken up sooner or later. It was nice to have Puck grow up a bit thanks to her, though.


----------



## runsakurarun (Nov 9, 2011)

any Glee plot line that involves pregnancy and babies is bound to be retarded. 

and yes, the actress playing Santana is so good, she's the perfect buffer to Lea Michele's overly theatrical style.


----------



## River Song (Nov 9, 2011)

*watched episode*


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 9, 2011)

Ruby Moon said:


> And OH! Did everyone just "AWW~" when Coach Beiste was asked out on a date - a real romantic DATE - by the one man she's had her eyes on, but never thought he'd ever look at her in that light? And he likes her too!  *Artie*, you're awesome! That was one of my most favorite scenes! I'm so happy for you, Coach Beiste!


Wait...*WHAT*?


----------



## Ruby Moon (Nov 9, 2011)

^ Artie was the one told the OSU coach to buck up and ask Coach Beiste directly on a date.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 10, 2011)

Adele Mashup

danm santana and brittany is so unhappy


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Gaiash (Nov 10, 2011)

Ruby Moon said:


> ^ Artie was the one told the OSU coach to buck up and ask Coach Beiste directly on a date.


Ah ok. I misunderstood the post and thought that Artie/Beiste was a new pairing that came out of nowhere.


----------



## LMJ (Nov 10, 2011)

Some info that I found out about episode 6. Spoilers!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Puck declares his desire for Shelby. She tries to brush him off  -she?s his teacher, after all - but can?t deny their chemistry. She says  their kiss (in 3x04) was a mistake. He tries hard to win her over,  ?You?re hot. I?m hot.? She keeps attempting to brush him off, but  struggles to be convincing.

Quinn is frustrated that her plan to  frame Shelby isn?t working (because Puck removed all the incriminating  things Quinn planted in Shelby?s apartment.) She knows that getting  closer to Shelby means getting closer to Beth, so Quinn attempts to join  Shelby?s group.

Puck reveals Quinn?s plan to Shelby while  visiting her at home, drowning in his guilt. He cries, completely broken  about it. Shelby doesn?t immediately react, but later sends a lot of  glares in Quinn?s direction.

Quinn shows up at Shelby?s and  questions why she hasn?t allowed her to join her group yet. Shelby tells  her she knows what she has done, and they argue about motherhood until  Shelby kicks her out, but Quinn vows to get her child back.

+++

Class  President speech time. Hockey Player (Rick the Stick) promises that  teachers have to answer to students. Brittany promises TVs and Topless  Tuesdays. Kurt promises a violence-free school (a ban of dodgeball.)  Rachel withdraws, knowing how much she has hurt Kurt, and pledges her  vote for him.

Kurt and Rachel make up. Rachel apologizes and Kurt  accepts. She was being a diva, feels terrible, missed his friendship,  will support him always, etc.

Rachel asks Shelby to write (well,  approve what Rachel already wrote) a recommendation letter for her for  NYADA. Shelby tells Rachel how proud she is of her. Rachel is moved by  it, and asks Shelby to write a real letter herself. Shelby agrees. It?s a  nice moment between them.

+++

Predictably, Sectionals  this year has pitted New Directions against Shelby?s group, The  Troubletones. Will & Shelby agree to not be bitchy to one another  and want to use the competition to bring out the best amongst their  students. They demonstrate with a mashup duet of ?You & I? / ?Just  You & I.? They then declare there will be a McKinley mash-off  between the 2 clubs.

Troubletones rehearsal: Mercedes wants to do  Adele for their mashup, and nominates herself as President of the  group, confirmed by majority vote. Santana, of course, does not vote for  her, nor does Brittany. Santana agrees to play fair - at least, she  claims to. Instead, she buries Finn in trash talk of epic proportions.  Finn?s response? Tells her to come out of the closet so she?ll stop  trying to make everyone miserable like herself. 

Mash-Off time!  New Directions with Hall & Oates? ?Maneater? / ?You Make My Dreams  Come True.? The guys wear 80?s mustaches. The girls handle the ?You Make  My Dreams Come True? part, and the boys do the ?Maneater? parts. Rory  and Quinn both have solo lines.

The Troubletones perform their  ?Rumour Has It? / ?Someone Like You? mashup, with Mercedes, Santana, and  Brittany getting solo lines.

+++

Someone who overheard  Finn tell Santana to come out told one of the other Congress candidates.  He is now using ?Sue supports lesbians? in their campaign, and hints  that Sue may be a lesbian. He also talks about how Sue has a lesbian for  a head cheerleader, with photos of Santana used as his mudslinging.  Santana is devastated.

Santana barely makes it through the Adele  mashup without breaking down. Seeing Finn in the audience, she loses it,  beyond pissed that he?s outed her to the entire world, and slaps the  shit out of him.


New Directions brainstorm their mash-up. Finn wants to give Rory  the solo to prep him for real competition. Finn also decides to  introduce Rory to the art of trash talk to start messing up the girls?  game, starting with Santana, which leads to an after-school rumble -  DODGEBALL.

EPIC DODGEBALL GAME - New Directions vs. The  Troubletones. Santana & Finn sing Blondie?s ?One Way or Another?  mashed with Pat Benatar?s ?Hit Me With Your Best Shot.? It comes down to  Finn vs. Santana - Santana wins, though takes a cheap shot at Rory and  gives him a nosebleed, infuriating Finn.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 10, 2011)

new that way before


----------



## Tsukiyo (Nov 11, 2011)

Kagura said:


> honestly the ep was meh Santana's performace really saved it tbh..
> with all the lines to the rapey dialog and the finchel pity sex
> it was just arghhh to women...and gay men..
> 
> now what i am interested for next week  puck and shelby shit should just GTFO .i want more focus on santana (shameless fangirl). ep 7 better be awesome and dramatic



I agree with you 100%


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 11, 2011)

the Adele mash up its coming to 1 million viewers and seriously its GOOD , Naya and Amber really killed 

Adele even Approved it.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qb7zjKkLCoQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 11, 2011)

People need to stop hating on that episode Kurt X Blaine plotline
It was just fine
if anything it bothered me that Kurt is such a wallflower.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 11, 2011)

Also, this season has been having a great "back to basics" feel to it
I like it a lot
Haters can go suck a lemon


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 11, 2011)

sorry it just looked awkward to me Chris seems to be really uncomfortable when it comes to the Klaine plot.

but i do have to agree its WAY better then the finchel plot god Ryan even mention it was for Finn


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 11, 2011)

Chris always looks uncomfortable in those types of scenes, and he looks like a little boy. 

I just now noticed that Finn and Rachel had cake. I wonder if he forgot to make it vegan.....


----------



## illmatic (Nov 11, 2011)

Rachel : now that was the best meat substitute ever 
Finn: of...course...bea..cause i knew your were a vegan


----------



## Neoreobeem (Nov 11, 2011)

Ok I watched the episode and that was it. God those people who had a problem with this episode must of live sheltered lives because it was so tame. I was more interested in West Side Story then the sex part of it. It was nice to see some plots resolved so they could start new ones. Next week looks interesting.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Nov 12, 2011)

I caught Ep1 S3 today after having missed the latter half of season 2. Quinn's change is refreshing, and I hope it last for most of this season. Or at least a good portion of it. She's been in the background far too much from last I remember.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2011)

That Adele mash up sounds amazing. <3  I kind of like You and I / You and I, but the others don't sound that great imo.  I liked the last episode for the most part, hopefully the next one is good


----------



## illmatic (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## Stunna (Nov 15, 2011)

Just now watched the latest episode. It was 'aight and all, but the Finn and Rachel have sex at the end left a bad taste in my mouth. It still felt like Rachel gave it up for the wrong reason.

And Mike needs more spotlight. I find his character arc the most interesting right now.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 15, 2011)

It's already been 9 minutes and i'm so bored.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 15, 2011)

Will x Shelby duet 

Puck's reasons for wanting to be with Shelby


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 15, 2011)

Puck, isn't Beth a mistake too? And you said you loved Quinn and Lauren.....so Shelby's the only thing you want?

Finn, why don't you stand up for your girlfriend? The one you got to pity f*ck you because you're a loser and she felt bad?


----------



## illmatic (Nov 15, 2011)

Finn: _I think we should...._[Inconvenient Commercial Break]


----------



## illmatic (Nov 15, 2011)

Team Santana wins! 

Sugar Motta says she sounds just like the singer Adele.

Snap - Finn just outed Santana!?


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 15, 2011)

Finn, you're an idiot. I hope Santana beats the shit out of you.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 15, 2011)

I predict random hockey player 'Rick' will be the winner for Senior president


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 15, 2011)

Santana..... Finn, go to hell.


----------



## Raizen (Nov 15, 2011)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Finn, you're an idiot. I hope Santana beats the shit out of you.



I second this. 

I hate Finn so much more than I did before today's episode


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 15, 2011)

And then he's like, the whole school knows and they don't care. WTF, her family will probably disown her and you should know the school is homophobic, otherwise Kurt wouldn't have left, you asshole.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## Raizen (Nov 15, 2011)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> And then he's like, the whole school knows and they don't care. WTF, her family will probably disown her and you should know the school is homophobic, otherwise Kurt wouldn't have left, you asshole.



Well, it's pretty obvious that he's an idiot and a douchebag. You'd think he'd know how she feels since Kurt is his step-brother.

Stupid Finn and his man boobs


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm pretty sure he's homophobic too. And he had to have learned that from Carole, since his dad's dead.


----------



## Raizen (Nov 15, 2011)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> I'm pretty sure he's homophobic too. And he had to have learned that from Carole, since his dad's dead.



I can see that being true. It took him forever to accept Kurt's sexuality and stand up for him. So I'm sure that he's not completely okay with Kurt being gay. He probably just acts nice towards him because they're brothers now.

But seriously, someone needs to kick his whale ass.


----------



## Wang Fire (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## Gaiash (Nov 15, 2011)

I still haven't even seen Asian F yet (I try but every time I'm put off by the fact I know it'll be full of Mike saying Asian more than usual) and it seems that Finn's character derailment just keeps getting worse. I thought getting Quinn to cheat on Sam when his entire reason for dumping Rachel was that she almost cheated on him (plus the fact his previous relationship with Quinn ended because she cheated om him) was the lowest he could go but I guess I was wrong.


What happened to you Finn? You used to be cool.


----------



## LMJ (Nov 15, 2011)

I actually liked reading this blog bout 2night's ep.



> No idea how to start this.
> But Santana is a bitch. It’s a fact. The only person she’s ever  really nice to is Brittany. She has done reprehensible things, and in  tonight’s episode, she’s never in the right with the things she does.
> She gangs up on Rory and makes him bleed after already asking him to  disappear, not to mention the Irish names she calls him (and when she  calls him Scottish).
> The hella overdone remarks on Finn’s size and body shape (granted,  he’s not really all that fat, which doesn’t excuse Santana at all, I  know).
> ...


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 15, 2011)

I think RIB confirmed she would losse her family.


----------



## Jena (Nov 15, 2011)

I know that we're supposed to suspend our disbelief, but the whole time I kept thinking that politician can't legally show Santana's face on the news, can he? I know that they made us sign a waiver when we were in school saying that the school could use photos of us in _their_ promotions (calendars, yearbook, website, planner, etc.) but it specifically said that it can't be used elsewhere (_i.e.,_ the news) unless we gave our consent, even if our name wasn't attached to the picture.

I know that they're just trying to stir up drama and this is such a minor thing, but unless I'm completely wrong the politician can't legally do what he did.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 15, 2011)

I think they can. It seemed like a public picture that they circled. Anyone with enough money can do whatever the hell they want.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## Banhammer (Nov 16, 2011)

people not liking Nu Glee are morons.
It's at the best it's ever been


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 16, 2011)

Jena said:


> I know that we're supposed to suspend our disbelief, but the whole time I kept thinking that politician can't legally show Santana's face on the news, can he? I know that they made us sign a waiver when we were in school saying that the school could use photos of us in _their_ promotions (calendars, yearbook, website, planner, etc.) but it specifically said that it can't be used elsewhere (_i.e.,_ the news) unless we gave our consent, even if our name wasn't attached to the picture.
> 
> I know that they're just trying to stir up drama and this is such a minor thing, but unless I'm completely wrong the politician can't legally do what he did.



Politicians can't
Private institutions like the pizza guy who made the commercial can say whatever the hell he wants. Freedom of speech
Hell, I think Santana isn't even a minor or anything, is she?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 16, 2011)

Also, I can speak for enough people in the gay community to say that Finn was an asshole, but he should not be reproached for it.
Santana pushed him and all of his friends to the point where he just took something that hurt and smacked her with it.
What goes around comes around.
Learning how to dodge even the most direct and confrontational accusations with facetiousness, coyness, or even sarcastic enforcement is like, trick number three all gay kids have to learn
Fine, mind you that she's kinda new at this, but for God's sake, she slept with Finn, that gives you power over a boy that can't ever be underestimated.
Like "Moby Dick, I've never felt more like a lesbian than when I was trying to get you to find the difference between my vagina and your own fat folds."
She made it easy for him.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 16, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> people not liking Nu Glee are morons.
> It's at the best it's ever been


No the best part of Glee was the first half of season one.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 16, 2011)

And this season so far has been at least just as good.

Episodes with Neil Patrick Harris and Kristin Chenowitz non included of course.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 16, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> And this season so far has been at least just as good.
> 
> Episodes with Neil Patrick Harris and Kristin Chenowitz non included of course.


I'd say this is an improvement over season two but it doesn't have season one's charm.


----------



## Jena (Nov 16, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> people not liking Nu Glee are morons.
> It's at the best it's ever been


Eh, I'm going to have to disagree with that.
This season is an improvement over the last, I'll give it that. But, no, it's not better than season 1 IMHO. The pacing, the characterization, and the plot are all over the place. It's almost like it's trying too hard now to be edgy and profound. 


Just my outlook.



Banhammer said:


> Politicians can't
> Private institutions like the pizza guy who made the commercial can say whatever the hell he wants. Freedom of speech
> Hell, I think Santana isn't even a minor or anything, is she?


That would make sense. If she's 18 then I think they can show her face. 


And I agree with your sentiments about Finn/Santana. I don't think that either one was "right" or "wrong" in this case. Should Finn have outed Santana publicly? No. Should Santana have bullied Finn so much? No. They're both victims and they're both villains in this case.

I was surprised Finn didn't punch Santana, to be honest 
I thought that's what he was going to do when they had that confrontation in the hallway. He looked like he wanted to.

I'd also like to note that Finn didn't use the fact that Santana was a bisexual to attack her, he teased her about how she was afraid to admit that she was in love with Brittany because she was afraid that Brit would reject her. This doesn't excuse his behavior, but I've seen people on tumblr saying that he was attacking her for being bisexual when he wasn't really...


----------



## Ruby Moon (Nov 16, 2011)

Great episode. Such drama! Such ferocity on both Sue's, Burt's, Shelby's, Kurt's, Finn's...ah hell, EVERYONE was flinging mud at each other, and this wasn't just on the side of the political races. Such fun! I wasn't counting on Rachel to tell everyone to vote for Kurt. And Kurt...well, I'm not so sure about banning dodgeball. I loved that game when I was a kid. Somehow, I doubt any of the Glee kids will become class president. That stupid Hockey boy might end up getting voted for. Makes me wish there were more candidates.

Puck was a real sweetheart here. He really loves Beth, enough to accept that Shelby is Beth's real mother. I just wonder how he'll handle Quinn, though. He should ask her why she gave Beth up in the first place, and the reasons why she wants to become a mother at such a young age. It's ridiculous. Has Quinn even asked her mother? 

This episode seemed to revolve around Santana, though. Burt vs. Sue, Kurt vs. other presidential candidates (Rachel and Brittany amongst them)...the conflict between Santana and Finn was bigger than all of them. Oh yes, of course, that little argument with Mercedes over who's the leader of the Trouble-Tones was tense, but it dispersed with Shelby between them to mediate. I didn't think would ever say aloud that Santana should come out of the closet, because that was a really stupid thing to do. Anyone and everyone would have heard him. Not that Santana was making things easier for him or anyone else with her regular mud-slinging insults. 

I loved the end though. Santana slapping Finn...that's a real climactic way of ending the episode. Too bad we have to wait until two weeks for the next one. I wonder, when Finn said "Everyone already knows and they don't care", how many have been knowing? Makes me curious as to whether or not the other Cheerios have figured out the connection between Santana and Brittany, given how close these two are...


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 16, 2011)

Holly hell, the Troubletones _NAILED_ that Adele performance at the end. I don't think I've enjoyed any performance from this season this much thus far.

It's still amazing how they can always make other glee clubs look better than the New Directions.

Santana was a colossal bitch this episode, much more so than usual. So Finn doesn't get all of the blame, but he shouldn't have said that in the open hallway.

As for the season itself, it's much better than season 2, but still not as good as season 1. But I'm loving their focus. I'm glad they threw some controversy into the Klaine otherwise seemingly perfect relationship last episode, and their development with Santana is going well.

Brittany wants to ban tornadoes though? Really writers, really?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 16, 2011)

Man, eff Santana.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 16, 2011)

Don't you mess with ma queen Beeyatch


----------



## Stunna (Nov 16, 2011)

I just don't her getting  a free pass and all the hate falling on Finn. She's been stockpiling some comeuppance for three seasons now.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 16, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I just don't her getting  a free pass and all the hate falling on Finn. She's been stockpiling some comeuppance for three seasons now.


The difference is Santana has always been a bitch while Finn started off being a nice guy.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 16, 2011)

As long as we can agree that neither of their behavior is permissible.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 16, 2011)

She's a bit of a bitch, but she's just mouthy.
In fact the only time where she wasn't relevantly mouthy, was when she made the bully whips, remember?

She was raised in Lima Heights. It's just her natural way of conversation
Fin went for the cheap shot though. I admire it, don't get me wrong, let's be honest about it.

Also, I don't think it's fair that he's being accused of outing her. He batted flames with flames and the wrong people heard it, but then again, Santana was the one who picked the venue, so she gots to be ready to deal with the backfire


----------



## illmatic (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## Narcissus (Nov 16, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I just don't her getting  a free pass and all the hate falling on Finn. She's been stockpiling some comeuppance for three seasons now.



Who said she should get a free pass? There are people who go so far as to say she deserved to get outed (which is ridiculous). 

No, all of the hate should not fall on Finn, but he should get some of it.

And while Santana has been asking for karma to kick her in the ass, she doesn't deserve being outted before she was ready.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 17, 2011)

Eh, you reap what you sow. I just watched the episode, and as harsh as it is, that's what happens when you're a bitch. Sometimes what you get back is worse than what you gave, but that's life.


And I don't even think Finn went for the cheap shot. He just used the ammo that would shut her down. Sadly someone over heard, but he could have screamed it.


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 17, 2011)

Just because "that's what happenes" doesn't make it fair. She risks losing her family and being bullied. I think she surely deserved something, but not that.

Hopefully she'll recover, but it seems like she'll be this season's Kurt.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 17, 2011)

she seems happy in the promo but something tells me the girls got her to sing along

being outed is one of the worst shit to come across if Finn did it in private i would not blame him BUT IN A FUCKING HALLWAY FILLED WITH STUDENTS and about 4 people stopped but then a cheerleader turned around and listen to their whole conversation.  i think  she told her uncle whose the candidate(she might also have something against Santana)


----------



## LMJ (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Sayaka (Nov 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 









kagu had an heart attack


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2011)

Kagura said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So cute!


----------



## LMJ (Nov 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hWHaiBOph8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

THE SLAP! <3 Naya. Fucking Adorable.


----------



## Spica (Nov 18, 2011)

started watching glee, it's fricking adorable. I'm in the middle of season two and love most of the characters except rachel and kurt driving me insane. and terry. 

Sue is just golden.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Nov 18, 2011)

Sue's a fucking bitch...of the dastardly Magnificent type.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 18, 2011)

my Santana is a bitch as well but she seems to have real reason shes becoming more human so is Britt

but god Santana is fucking HILARIOUS


----------



## Spica (Nov 19, 2011)

Santana is fab, she takes a deserving jab on everyone. But I'm hating Kurt more and more. He's so whiny and manipulative, doesn't deserve a prince like Blaine at all. Should've cheated imo.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 19, 2011)

Ruby Moon said:


> Sue's a fucking bitch...of the dastardly Magnificent type.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 19, 2011)

Spica said:


> Santana is fab, she takes a deserving jab on everyone. But I'm hating Kurt more and more. He's so whiny and manipulative, doesn't deserve a prince like Blaine at all. Should've cheated imo.



but alot of people think the poor girl deserves to be outed


----------



## Ruby Moon (Nov 19, 2011)

Kagura, I love your sig!  

Santana didn't deserve to get outted. However, did she honestly think that she could just  get away with all the bad karma she's been amassing? She's not naive. There are consequences to be had. And not very many people like her. I'm not surprised that one of the Cheerios would try and get back at Santana for something as petty as, I dunno, stealing her boyfriend.


----------



## Spica (Nov 19, 2011)

Santana needed to be put in her place as well, after all the crap she's done but she's just a lot more likeable than... well almost everybody because she's the only one who says what I think about the other characters <_< 

Kagura, is that Brittana


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 19, 2011)

I think the main reason we don't like Santana getting her just desserts is because we enjoy the chaos she creates. Also the fact Kurt gets away with being a prick and the more entertaining Santana doesn't.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 19, 2011)

her character is shaping up to be more complicated then most of the others also its rumored that her home life is terrible


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 19, 2011)

Ruby Moon said:


> Kagura, I love your sig!
> 
> Santana didn't deserve to get outted. However, did she honestly think that she could just  get away with all the bad karma she's been amassing? She's not naive. There are consequences to be had. And not very many people like her. I'm not surprised that one of the Cheerios would try and get back at Santana for something as petty as, I dunno, stealing her boyfriend.



i feel she never thinks she can get away with anything. her character seems to hold a really really low self esteem. she lashes out on everyone these past few esp since she stared dating Brittany. she even spoke about having been grown up with insults. jeez i think i believe the garbage face story for some reason....


----------



## Ruby Moon (Nov 21, 2011)

Kagura said:


> i feel she never thinks she can get away with anything. her character seems to hold a really really low self esteem. she lashes out on everyone these past few esp since she stared dating Brittany. she even spoke about having been grown up with insults. jeez i think i believe the garbage face story for some reason....



Low self-esteem? I wasn't expecting that from Santana. It does make sense though. It's high time that Santana face up to the consequences, though, if she thought that she could just get away with anything. At least she'll have Brittany there with her.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 21, 2011)

Ruby Moon said:


> Low self-esteem? I wasn't expecting that from Santana. It does make sense though. It's high time that Santana face up to the consequences, though, if she thought that she could just get away with anything. At least she'll have Brittany there with her.



boob job 

"I wanted people to notice me more" 

Rache lthinking santana throwing up at nationals 

Santana always never that intamate with anyone really except Brittany or Quinn sometimes. 

and now her sexuality

plus she is a parallel to Dave but with a lot more issues


----------



## Ruby Moon (Nov 21, 2011)

The boob job made Sue notice all right...enough to demote Santana down the pyramid of Cheerios at the beginning of Season 2. But really, I don't think it made much of a difference. Santana isn't obscure as a character. Within the show, her aggressive personality is hard to ignore. She's a cheerleader, one of the most well-known and popular girls at McKinley High. Certainly many guys and girls know who Santana is. It's only in the Glee Club that she's not as prominent, since Rachel is one of the best singers in there.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 21, 2011)

Kagura said:


> since she stared dating Brittany.


Ok that's a good enough reason for me to endure the Mike saying "asian" episode and catch up already.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 21, 2011)

Ruby Moon said:


> The boob job made Sue notice all right...enough to demote Santana down the pyramid of Cheerios at the beginning of Season 2. But really, I don't think it made much of a difference. Santana isn't obscure as a character. Within the show, her aggressive personality is hard to ignore. She's a cheerleader, one of the most well-known and popular girls at McKinley High. Certainly many guys and girls know who Santana is. It's only in the Glee Club that she's not as prominent, since Rachel is one of the best singers in there.



more like she makes people fear her 

she didn't even win prom queen 

She feels everyone hates her 

she hides her emotions a lot of times except when shes over dramatic 

she hates being alone as well i mean it was one guy after the next , Brittany is the only one so far that ever really cared about her and sees shes not a bad person. Santana is always defensive her problem is way more complicated then just sexuality issues it goes to her family.

Shes very clueless  and new when it comes to really dating and love. she is used  just making out with the guys and avoiding eye contact.. We see so far Brittany is the one guiding her.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Nov 21, 2011)

^ Good point about the dating. Sex isn't dating. The only one she really hangs around long enough is Brittany. If we ever see Santana's parents, let's hope they don't reject her the way Quinn's parents did Quinn when they found out she was pregnant. Real Christian values they showed there.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 21, 2011)

^ actually by reading a lot of Hispanic stories her parents are going to be very catholic  and they can be if not more ruthless while quinn parents sweep things under Santana's parents if not grandma are going to be head on as she is. and like she said she was raised on insults plus when she said her parents she said it in fear..


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 21, 2011)

I think they (RIB) said Santana's parents would be the opposite of Burt, so...


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm cool with Kurt because over the course of the show he learns from his mistakes. As opposed to, say... Rachel, who keeps regressing into her selfish habits. Or Finn, who get worse and worse over time. Plus Kurt's interactions with Burt are some of the best moments on the entire show.

Santana hasn't had any real repercussions from her actions yet to allow her to learn from her mistakes until now. But she didn't deserve something this severe, and I really am feeling for her.

I am sure everything will be resolved by the end of this season, and she will be fine. I also hope she'll be a better person.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Nov 22, 2011)

Hmmm, Quinn's of the evangelical Protestant faith, I think it was said somewhere. She's not Catholic. Makes perfect sense for Santana's parents to be. I would love to see them meet Brittany, but then again, if Santana is that scared of her parents, she'll take measures to make sure that they don't ever meet.


----------



## Raizen (Nov 22, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> I'm cool with Kurt because over the course of the show he learns from his mistakes. As opposed to, say... Rachel, who keeps regressing into her selfish habits. Or Finn, who get worse and worse over time. Plus Kurt's interactions with Burt are some of the best moments on the entire show.



Although Kurt annoys me from time to time, I'll admit he's a lot better than Rachel and Finn. Those two are so god damn annoying


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMsgfsWZOnY&feature=player_embedded#[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 23, 2011)

A company that actually looks after its talent? Blasphemy, someone alert the Church elders


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmIPMt55YaI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 23, 2011)

Ruby Moon said:


> ^ Good point about the dating. Sex isn't dating. The only one she really hangs around long enough is Brittany. If we ever see Santana's parents, let's hope they don't reject her the way Quinn's parents did Quinn when they found out she was pregnant. Real Christian values they showed there.



that was the contrast to be shown between the Hummel and the Fabray, and where quinn's real family lay.
Now the story is to be shown what happens when some kinds aren't as lucky as Kurt was. I like it.


----------



## The World (Nov 24, 2011)

Ban dodgeball? Fuck Kurt.  Vote mullethair Rick!


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 24, 2011)

The World said:


> Ban dodgeball? Fuck Kurt.


Actually I've never understood why American schools actually have dodgeball. From all the media I've seen from the US it seems like an excuse to bully in front of teachers and get away with it.


----------



## Jena (Nov 24, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Actually I've never understood why American schools actually have dodgeball. From all the media I've seen from the US it seems like an excuse to bully in front of teachers and get away with it.



It's really not that bad.
Back when we played it with rubber balls...yeah, it could hurt. But when I was in middle school the state made us switch to nerf balls. Unless you can throw them at like 200 mph, they can't hurt. 

I was never a huge fan of dodgeball because I suck at it, but I do think that all the freaking-out over it is extreme. It's only an issue when you have a situation where there's one kid and a bunch of bullies pelting balls at him. But that's not really dodgeball anyway...that's just a bunch of kids throwing balls.


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 29, 2011)

Holy shit, now I really am feeling for Santana. Even though I was expecting it, it was still a heavy blow.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 30, 2011)

this show i just can't god the fanfics for this show is better

what have they done to Rachel 

Santana might as well start developing feelings for Finn........

Ohh give it to Britt because even though Kurt won he was disqualified and deserves everything poor poor Kurt(who had other extra curriculum since season 1....)

Finn.....do you like Santana or something?

WHERE THE HELL WAS BRITTANY 

these new writers suck i actually want RIB back....


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 30, 2011)

Girls wanna fun was awfull

:-/


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 30, 2011)

not a horrible episode though


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 30, 2011)

for men of course 

sorry its just the way they treat women just pisses me off

the only scene i actually liked was the scene of santana with her grandma


----------



## Ruby Moon (Nov 30, 2011)

Great episode. So Santana's parents are alright with it, but Abuela on the other hand...well. You can't win 'em all. She still has Brittany and the Trouble-Tones as well as the rest of the Glee Club. 

Finn did a great job with helping Santana out. Rachel and Kurt...what the hell, Rachel? As if no one would notice that the Gay Kid wouldn't have a majority of votes all of a sudden. At least something good came out of this: Rachel won't be the lead in Sectionals, so now someone else has a chance in the Glee Club to shine. I hope Tina gets to do something. She hasn't done any solos as far back as Season 1. 

Didn't think Sue would keep the OSU coach after she lost the election. Go Burt! Poor Coach Beiste. But the fight's still on! I'm rooting for you, Beiste! 

Shelby, you can't be taking Puck seriously? And Puck...I loved how he utterly told Quinn off before, calling her out for the selfish bitch that even tops Rachel. It was sweet of him to not go any further with Quinn at her house, though, and comfort her in that she doesn't need a guy or a baby to make her feel good about herself. Still, Puck, knowing what you know about Quinn, how could you tell her ANY secret at all? Particularly about yourself and Shelby. 

Can't wait for Sectionals!!


----------



## Raizen (Nov 30, 2011)

Yesterday's episode was just horrible. Everything except the scene with Santana and her grandma just sucked


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 30, 2011)

Ruby Moon said:


> Great episode. So Santana's parents are alright with it, but Abuela on the other hand...well. You can't win 'em all. She still has Brittany and the Trouble-Tones as well as the rest of the Glee Club.
> 
> Finn did a great job with helping Santana out. Rachel and Kurt...what the hell, Rachel? As if no one would notice that the Gay Kid wouldn't have a majority of votes all of a sudden. At least something good came out of this: Rachel won't be the lead in Sectionals, so now someone else has a chance in the Glee Club to shine. I hope Tina gets to do something. She hasn't done any solos as far back as Season 1.
> 
> ...




um you cant be serious 

finn outed santana and then he was put as the hero thats just FUCKED UP 

soo its ok to out someone becasue ya know its not a big deal...ITS A HUGE DEAL

And they used something in real life FYI the person did not kill himself because he had inner sexuality troubles he did  it because of the amount of bullying he had.

this whole fucking episode showed how great men were and us women should kiss the floor they walked on 

people watch this to know what happens to santana and what they got was a Puck Kurt Finn fest


----------



## Ruby Moon (Nov 30, 2011)

^ I thought this episode was about Santana and her issues with her sexuality. I thought it was very appropriate that Finn be the one to help Santana, since it was because of him that she was outted in the first place. And the rest of the Glee Club helped. 

To me, this episode was not about Finn, Kurt or Puck. Everyone had their issues to deal with, but Santana is the one the episode centered on.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 30, 2011)

for real......

Spoilers for Panthro's arms.

Spoilers for Panthro's arms.



also finn did it because he felt bad for her not because hes sorry 

please there is a glaring difference of how this show treats men and women men never get any blame


----------



## Jena (Dec 1, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Spoilers for Panthro's arms.



I really agree with these parts of that article:



> And here we arrive at the main problem with "I Kissed a Girl" - it denied Santana her place as the hero of her own storyline.  She did not get a say in any of this.  The episode and the characters in it treated Santana like a project - she was someone to be encouraged, to have the show's message (be yourself; only good things can come of it!) forced on her without any indication that it would actually be helpful to her.  And when it worked, she basically said, "Thanks, guys!  Guess I was just being a bitch."  Boys sang to her about how awesome she is, which of course speaks to the rich history of boys singing to girls on Glee to either a) win them over or b) make it all better.





> (And, if you're counting, the closest Glee has come to making commentary on femininity through its ladies' song choices is Quinn's "It's a Man's Man's Man's World," and Mercedes' "Sweet Transvestite."  At basic tallying, there have been 22 songs originally by women sung by Glee's boys.  Conversely, Glee's girls have sung 9 songs originally by male artists.)





> To be fair, we have to give some credit to the notion that these girls aren't hating on each other, and stood up for Santana like a bunch of little bosses operating in complete harmony.  I approve!  But "I Kissed a Girl?"  Really?  When you look at the whole episode, this choice plays like another example of the Glee writers trying to do something lady-flavored and actually giving it over to the dudes.  "I Kissed a Girl" is about a girl kissing another girl to get a guy's attention.  This the most transparent, two-dimensional (and slightly offensive) song choice for the storyline.





> But I'm getting off track.  Even without the heinous inclusion of "I Kissed a Girl," the Santana storyline was seriously mishandled, especially insofar as it considers Finn.  We're at the point where Santana herself says she's a "mischievous bitch" and Finn says, "I think you're awesome."  Why is it that Finn, as a character, is flat-out telling the audience about the psychology of Santana (she acts out because she's hurt inside!  she's going to start attacking herself one day!) instead of showing us through Santana's actions?  Firstly, I find it a bit unlikely that Finn, who has historically shown little evidence of being emotionally perceptive, would be that clued-in to the inner workings of Santana's psyche.  And secondly, where is the good storytelling in this construct?  Naya Rivera's sitting in that kitchen chair acting her heart out so that we can relate to her, but the essential construction of the narrative is basically telling us that Santana's something that Glee - and its collection of hero boys - needs to fix.  Thirdly, what the hell does Finn Hudson have to do with Santana Lopez coming out of the closet?
> 
> The only scene that allowed Santana to be the center of her own storyline was the final scene with her abuelita, where she heartbreakingly tried to be honest with her grandmother (who, it's clear, is basically who Santana modeled herself after) and instead of being met with support, gets thrown out of the house.  How powerful was that scene?  But the writers put it in the wrong place.  "I Kissed a Girl" should have started, right off the bat, with Santana trying to tell her family the truth, with the reason being that there was going to be a political campaign ad broadcasting her sexuality across every television in Lima - and she wanted to tell them first.
> 
> ...





> The final thing that happened in this episode was the conclusion of the Senior Class President election, with Rachel stuffing the ballot boxes for Kurt and coming forward on his behalf so he wouldn't be suspended.  All I have to say about this is that the writers basically took Pilot episode Rachel Berry and stuck her in the seventh episode of the third season.  I'm tired of recycled plotlines where Rachel cheats or schemes to get ahead - I suppose that it's somewhat better that she did it on someone else's behalf, at this stage in the game, but then that should have been a manifested character point for her.  As is, she just snaked through the background with a devious plan and ended up paying the price.  And what are New Directions going to do without her for Sectionals?  I'm guessing the writers will have to come up with some worn-thin plot device to get Santana and the Troubletones back on their own (probably making them unlikeable in the process) so that the competition is ratcheted up.






In all seriousness, though, these were most of problems I saw. I only caught the second half of the episode, but I didn't really like what I saw...


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 1, 2011)

It wasn't the best episode of the season surely, and fin is still the most worstest horriblest character in a musical ever, but let's not overblow things here


----------



## Jena (Dec 1, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> It wasn't the best episode of the season surely, and fin is still the most worstest horriblest character in a musical ever, but let's not overblow things here



You're forgetting that this is the internet.

It's impossible to be mellow or reasonable.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 1, 2011)

^ exactly that plus now young women are even more afraid to come out(not the only form im on i am bisexual)


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 2, 2011)

young women should be afraid to come out.
It's only smart.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 2, 2011)

not the point 

actually after this shitfest some are even thinking of suicide because they dont want a male straight boy or even girl from there class who watches the show out them thinking ITS A GOOD THING TO DO.

the message this show gave was HORRENDOUS


----------



## River Song (Dec 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]6A5UGN4aWuc[/YOUTUBE]

I Lol'ed 

On Another note this was so realistic

[YOUTUBE]Cf1ypqnpxLE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Dec 4, 2011)

Didn't read that article, but episode sucked. Everything was awful.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 4, 2011)

7 made me quit


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Dec 4, 2011)

Kagura said:


> actually after this shitfest some are even thinking of suicide because they dont want a male straight boy or even girl from there class who watches the show out them thinking ITS A GOOD THING TO DO.
> 
> the message this show gave was HORRENDOUS


 And this message is cemented by making Finn look a dick when he whipped the comment out in the hall. Please, you're just trying to misconstrue the show.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 4, 2011)

One of my problems with the episode was that it _didn't_ make Finn out to be the bad guy. It pulled some BS to try and make him look good, what with him instantly praising Santanna and talking about how he looked up to her and crap. Since when? It was an attempt to save-face on his character.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 4, 2011)

Stunna said:


> One of my problems with the episode was that it _didn't_ make Finn out to be the bad guy. It pulled some BS to try and make him look good, what with him instantly praising Santanna and talking about how he looked up to her and crap. Since when? It was an attempt to save-face on his character.



pretty much why im pissed 

he practically swiped Santana whole storyline..but most of the women were props for men this ep

look at quinnpuckshelby

and kurt/rachel

god i  feel bad for Naya Lea and Dianna


----------



## Stunna (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh yeah, Puck was a douchebag too. I mean, wtf? He's playing the wise sage to everyone, acting as the catalyst to set Quinn's life on track, and then he flips on whatsherface for not doing the do with him? Talk hypocrisy.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 4, 2011)

this show is so fucking sexsist 

i dont give a rats ass for the next ep since they totally did no justice for my fav character 

apparently all of Santana's fears are in her head  (she watch what Kurt went through......and she seemed to have a fear towards her parents ans grandmother)

they gave justice to Finn and he didn't even apologize for OUTING HER JFC but Santana will always will be villainized for her bitchery...


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 4, 2011)

Clearly Finn should have listened to the wise words of Pinkie Pie.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Dec 5, 2011)

Kagura said:


> apparently all of Santana's fears are in her head


Because that's where she is weakest. Like Beiste, she's physically tough and if you knock her, she'll knock you one back, harder.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 5, 2011)

shes not physically tough (she got the shit kicked out of her by Lauren....).....shes just weak all over 

she has self hatred issues but thats not the point

she has fears that most every closeted gay person has and Lima is not a Gay friendly town, her fears had a purpose since she saw what Kurt went through  and witness Dave's own Homophobia.

Finn did not even apologize for jeopardizing her life 

people get killed when they get outed, what happen in that ep was unrealistic whats so ever. her storyline was suppose to show the ugly side of coming out. her parents should of been seen in this ep because "just cool with it" is the worst way to conclude an coming out story. Also by not showing Brittany is is her GIRLFRIEND was really dumb since wouldn't her GF be more supportive then Finn?

the only scene that was portrayed powerfully was the grandma scene

basically this ep made a joke out of women and lesbians


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Dec 5, 2011)

Kagura said:


> she has self hatred issues but thats not the point


Why not?


> what happen in that ep was unrealistic whats so ever.


What about this show is really _that_ realistic? In the end, the show is going to be optimistic.


> her parents should of been seen in this ep because "just cool with it" is the worst way to conclude an coming out story.


Like you said, that was the purpose of the scene with her grandmother. Like Other Asian, she is likely to spend this season trying to when back this figure in her life.


> Also by not showing Brittany is is her GIRLFRIEND was really dumb since wouldn't her GF be more supportive then Finn?


Brittany doesn't see the world the same way others do; she likely doesn't see the issue, like she didn't with Kurt.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 5, 2011)

they worked well with Kurts Coming out and his issues with Dave but they just made Santana a big bully and she was vilinized to Finn who did not even apologize the whole ep basically says that its ok to out someone.

i would of tolerated it a bit more if it showed an apology from Finn to Santana 

yeah....Brittany may look at things differently but that does not mean she does not have to be there for her or talking to santana about the issue..maybe it was all behind the screen but people still think that Brittany does not care for santana that way...

hell even Klaine had more moments in this ep


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 5, 2011)

I think I somewhere read that Santana " Dodgeballminator, I-will-headbutt-you-with-my-hair-full-of-razors" rodrigrez was not considered physically tough


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 5, 2011)

surely it must have been a mistake by my part


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 6, 2011)

Last week's episode was pretty bad, save for Santana's scene with her grandmother (the only scene that got me to comment).

I just don't care for the way they're handling the Britanna story line. The fact that Brittany had no personal involvement in helping Santana through her situation felt absolutely stupid to me.

It also felt like it was rushed.

The story line between Sue and Bieste was just awkward... 

Maybe not the worst episode ever, but it didn't need to be. It still wasn't very good. Hopefully Sectional will at least deliver some good performances.


----------



## LMJ (Dec 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETG6cs0awp0&list=UUJy4syu4gto29E-SJVJOHrQ&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cm6Bvcx4vJA&list=UUJy4syu4gto29E-SJVJOHrQ&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jena (Dec 6, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cm6Bvcx4vJA&list=UUJy4syu4gto29E-SJVJOHrQ&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]



More underage drinking, I see.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 6, 2011)

more Chord Overstreet
fapfapfap


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 6, 2011)

That commercial with Jane Lynch was awesome.

As for the episode, it's ok so far. Nothing too bad, and the story with Tina and Mike decent.


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 6, 2011)

Didn't like the way Finn and Blaine bonded. Sounds like they're gonna mess up something for the TT. And Finn's still an ass.


----------



## Wang Fire (Dec 6, 2011)

I didn't see that coming at all..


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm pissed ND won. They sucked. And Finn singing MitM? WTF.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah, the bonding between the two of them felt rushed. And Quinn is still a bitch.

The songs were ok, though I feel all three groups have done better. The Trouble Tones really know how to make good mash-ups though. The Jackson mix was still well-done, and it was nice to see Tina get more spotlight.

I was wondering how the TTs would join with the ND again.

Also, did anyone notice that the camera work seemed more shaky this episode though?


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 7, 2011)

anyone saw mat hogoson tweets OMG they fucking dissed the fandom


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 7, 2011)

I thought the troubletones would have been better if we were treated to their three songs, but alas, it is true.

Darren Chris and Chord Overstreet is too much smexy power to resist


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 7, 2011)

The cavalier way Quinn asked Sam to be her baby daddy made me giggle.


And I do admit I pooped my pants when that girl said "I know right, and I'm only a sophomore"


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 7, 2011)

holly shit there is a huge uproar going on


----------



## Ruby Moon (Dec 7, 2011)

Yay for Tina singing at Sectionals! And Kurt, too. Seeing Rachel take the lead gets old, so I'm glad for the change. I thought the Trouble Tones did a better job, but it was obvious New Directions would win. They've got to make it to Nationals this year. Sam came back for Sectionals, but will he go back to his parents after? Speaking of parents, seeing Mike's dad at Sectionals was just so heartwarming. How come Tina's parents haven't been shown yet? We even got to see Sam's parents, and he's just a guest star. 

Quinn...you've finally gotten out of your bratty stage. Good for you. I didn't think she'd be able to take care of Beth anyways. I mean, she's just a kid. I don't think she ever told her mother that she wanted to have Beth back. Would she have agreed with taking in the child that her own daughter gave up freely? 

Shelby and Puck - I knew that wouldn't last. 

Ahh, it was fun seeing Sebastian again. Oooooh, drama! The dialogue between him and Kurt was just...rawr! I hope it lasts. Finn vs. Blaine...settled. I always knew that Finn was jealous of Blaine's talent. I didn't think that Sam and Blaine would get into a bit of a fight though. And Sam...trying to get Mercedes back? What? That kind of came from left field.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 7, 2011)

Ruby Moon said:


> And Sam...trying to get Mercedes back? What? That kind of came from left field.


That reminds me. I'm still behind on the show so I have to ask. Has Mercades' new boyfriend ever actually done anything since he was introduced? It seems like he's just there. So yeah if Sam's back that makes new boyfriend even more pointless so maybe they'll be smart and fix the mistake of introducing him in the first place and bring back the couple that was used to hype up this season (yes I'm still annoyed they did another off-screen mid season break up of an interesting couple and replaced it with a terrible one).


----------



## Ruby Moon (Dec 7, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> That reminds me. I'm still behind on the show so I have to ask. Has Mercades' new boyfriend ever actually done anything since he was introduced? It seems like he's just there. So yeah if Sam's back that makes new boyfriend even more pointless so maybe they'll be smart and fix the mistake of introducing him in the first place and bring back the couple that was used to hype up this season (yes I'm still annoyed they did another off-screen mid season break up of an interesting couple and replaced it with a terrible one).



We haven't seen Mercedes' boyfriend ever since she left New Directions for the Trouble Tones. It was that one episode where Rachel and Mercedes were competing over the role of Maria for West Side Story. That's the last time he's ever shown, I think. He's probably still around somewhere.


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 7, 2011)

Well, no reason for me to watch for Brittana with the writers basically calling us idiots, and bringing Naya into this.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 7, 2011)

Kagura said:


> holly shit there is a huge uproar going on



So I've heard. Anyone have links to this drama?


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 8, 2011)

Link removed

major page catch but its brutal

also please sign this if this can help


----------



## LMJ (Dec 8, 2011)

Holy shit, this is serious shit. Never knew it was at this level.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 8, 2011)

its extremely serious they dont know that they are severely hurting gay and bi women and that they are really treating us like second rate citizens they treat us like crap like a joke. 

both Brittany and santana were freaking props for MEN

they were props for Finn, Kurt, Rory 

and jeeze would it kill them to stop with the straight jokes with Santana it would be funny if she was actually acting couply with Brittany or checking out at Rachel


----------



## illmatic (Dec 8, 2011)

RED SOLO CUP I fill you up, let's have a party...


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 8, 2011)

yeah but brit isn't exactly a lesbian, she just likes Santana


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 8, 2011)

shes bisexual 

she wanted to touch besties boobs

she dance with a girl at prom

the girl is queer as hell 

unicorn

god dammit and this is why we get angry(I'm also bisexual btw)


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Dec 8, 2011)

Santana was a fucking bitch and it's not like Finn ran around screaming that she's a lesbo. He made a comment to her to give her a taste of her own medicine and it was overheard.

She's a stupid bitch.


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 8, 2011)

You must not have heard Finn yell at her down the hallway. I don't see how that's a taste of her own medicine. Santana didn't yell down the hall that Finn's straight and got him disowned and possibly threathened with rape.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 9, 2011)

Quinn and Rory LOL thats a couple i never thought of xD


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 9, 2011)

We know Santana is a bitch and that she's been begging for karma to kick her in the ass. But she didn't deserve to be outted before she was ready. No one does, as seen with how Kurt wouldn't do it even when given a death threat. Finn isn't fully to blame as he was provoked, but he isn't some innocent hero the way the following episode tried to portray him.





illmatic said:


> RED SOLO CUP I fill you up, let's have a party...


Probably the least enjoyable song they've done in a long time, for me anyway.

--

And it says a lot when there is a shitstorm this massive between the fans and the writers. But I can see why. The Brittana couple isn't getting fair treatment, the writing in general isn't as god as it used to be, and now the writers are telling the fans to shut up and watch the show. smh, just smh.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 9, 2011)

Kagura said:


> shes bisexual



She thinks doing it with santana isn't cheating because girls have different plumbing and has by now done every single guy in school except for Blaine and Sam, and one of them is devoutedly gay.
She is about as sexual as her significant other wants her to be




Which reminds me why would people hate on finn for outing Santanna when britanny did it back in Season two online when she said "oh she totally plays for the other team"


----------



## Pokeaotics (Dec 9, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Which reminds me why would people hate on finn for outing Santanna when britanny did it back in Season two online when she said "oh she totally plays for the other team"


Because no one takes anything Brittany says seriously?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 9, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> --
> 
> And it says a lot when there is a shitstorm this massive between the fans and the writers. But I can see why. The Brittana couple isn't getting fair treatment, the writing in general isn't as god as it used to be, and now the writers are telling the fans to shut up and watch the show. smh, just smh.



My main gripes with the show is the wasted opurtunities


We have Rachel who is struggling with the harsh reality of post high school life
We have Kurt who is struggling with the fact that his dad is going away, he lost his campaign, he lost his role in the musical, he's loosing his place in the glee club as the canary to the irish kid, and now he might be loosing blaine to the Black Swan all while confronting his possible rejection from NYADA
You got Blaine who should be dealing with the disillusionment of the high standard academy he left for McKinly
You got Finn who should... die in a corner
Sam who has his life torn away by the economic crisis
Santana who well, we all know where Santana is, specially in contrast with the hummels
Britanny as president
Strained Asian Relationship with parents
Tina self sabotaging syndrome
Artie being left behind by everyone
Quinn's journey and Puck's moral cross roads


We get soooooo little out of these huge stories, that it is infuriating


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 9, 2011)

Pokeaotics said:


> Because no one takes anything Brittany says seriously?



She shouldn't be treated like a handicapped person


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 9, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Which reminds me why would people hate on finn for outing Santanna when britanny did it back in Season two online when she said "oh she totally plays for the other team"


Because she doesn't know any better. And when she said that she meant something else. Finn on the other hand should know better.



Banhammer said:


> She shouldn't be treated like a handicapped person


She shouldn't be treated like Artie?


----------



## Pokeaotics (Dec 9, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> She shouldn't be treated like a handicapped person


Even though she is...?


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 9, 2011)

the girl is not disabled just has always gets her character personality changed(how the hell does Heather do this it must be hard acting like a ditz and then having to be a child and so on)

i want late season 2 britt


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Dec 10, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> We know Santana is a bitch and that she's been begging for karma to kick her in the ass. But she didn't deserve to be outted before she was ready. No one does, as seen with how Kurt wouldn't do it even when given a death threat. Finn isn't fully to blame as he was provoked, but he isn't some innocent hero the way the following episode tried to portray him.
> Probably the least enjoyable song they've done in a long time, for me anyway.
> 
> --
> ...



I'm sure if Finn was gay he wouldn't do what he did, but since he couldn't exaclty understand her situation as personal as Kurt could.

No one deserves to be outted before they are ready, but on the flip side Finn or anyone else doesn't deserve contant insults day in and day out. Just because she's a lesbian doesn't give her the right to act the way she did to Finn. He did what he thought he had to do to get her to stop the contant insults, I'm sure when he made the comments to her, he wasn't thinking about anyone overhearing him. Anyone that's had the same person constantly insult you over and over and over would understand his finally snapping on her. It gets fucking annoying and you will eventually get pissed off and snap on them, physically or emotionally.

I've been on the receiving side like Finn was, the person that was targetting me wasn't gay or anything, but he was adopted, so you can guess how that ended, of course I was like 10 or 11, so. I haven't been bullied much, I didn't see much bullying at my schools at all, elementry or high school. I probably wasn't bullied much myself because any bully I've ever had come after me, I ended up making them cry, so whatever.


She was a bitch, and karma bit her in the ass. Not that Finn is some angel, but I can understand his point of view.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 10, 2011)

^

I'm actually very shocked 

let me give you a little thing Karma may be a bitch but what he did was the most horrendous. she is sensitive about her sexuality EVERY CLOSET GAY IS 

and lets see Lima seems to be one homophobic place. why wouldnt she be scared shitless 

ohh boo hoo the boys fat he could of ruined her fucking life..I just dont understand why these despicable assholes that i called writer, destroyed all her sympathy and says HEY ITS A GOOD THING TO OUT SOMEONE.  

finn is a staight male white boy he can get a job easily and get through life socially he is cute and santana knows that.

its pretty obvious these stupid writers made her incredibly mean during 4-7 

santana is usually funny not mean....they did all of this just to keep Finn safe

By all means if the Lopez Family arc is gonna be ruined by the fact of Finn...i cant with these dumbass we call writers especially that stupid hodgson jerk


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 10, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Because she doesn't know any better. And when she said that she meant something else. Finn on the other hand should know better.


On the same vein so should she.
You honnestly think Finn thought "If I say this it may be heard by someone and used on a state political campaign as leverage for a third party causing massive shifts in her personal life?"

No, he went "bitch, you want smack, I'll give you smack" and said the worse thing that came up to his head to hurt her
Guys do that sometimes.
Guys that don't are just friendzoned and bitch about it for the rest of their lives.


> She shouldn't be treated like Artie?


Artie is disabled, not handicapped.


You know damned well what I meant. B is not retarded nor would she ever want anyone to treat her like so to put it lightly.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 10, 2011)

Kagura said:


> ^ HEY ITS A GOOD THING TO OUT SOMEONE.



Finn didn't out her, that pizza guy did
He called her a lesbo in school when "everyone in school already knew" or something.
Seriously, Finn was a dick but he's not the prince of darkness.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 10, 2011)

Gloria Estefan is playing Santana's mom for an big 3 ep arc


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 10, 2011)

omg, what if she lied and her parents aren't cool with it?


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 10, 2011)

Gloria is a huge advocate of the LGBT shes is friends with Rosie'O Donald if anything its more of an family arc trying to help santana with her issues with her grandma...but her brother who may be assigned to Pitbull  is another story


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 10, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Artie is disabled, not handicapped.


I was always under the impression that was what handicapped meant.



Banhammer said:


> You know damned well what I meant.


No I didn't.



Banhammer said:


> B is not retarded nor would she ever want anyone to treat her like so to put it lightly.


Yet there was that Christmas episode where none of them thought "maybe letting her continue to believe in Santa in high school is a bad idea".

Also I always figured she had a learning disability of some sort and it just isn't flat out mentioned. Either that or bad parenting (or both).


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 10, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> I was always under the impression that was what handicapped meant.
> 
> 
> No I didn't.
> ...



AVGC is one of the worst eps created aside from IKAG 

for god sake Brittany is not that childish besides Artie treated her like such a kid


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 10, 2011)

Finn has a learning disability too
It's called having a penis. It'll do that to you sometimes


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 10, 2011)

^ i agree with that one


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 10, 2011)

Kagura said:


> AVGC is one of the worst eps created aside from IKAG
> 
> for god sake Brittany is not that childish besides Artie treated her like such a kid


I hated that episode too. Second worst episode after the God awful Britney Spears episode.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 10, 2011)

oh, blaine and kurt were great in that christmas episode


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 10, 2011)

Just watched the All I want for Christmas is you cover for next week
My reaction


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 10, 2011)

Naya was giddy as hell during the do you know its Christmas performance


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 10, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Just watched the All I want for Christmas is you cover for next week
> My reaction


There were some good scenes but the main storyline of that episode was awful.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 11, 2011)

Please, please shut up Finn
He's a fine character, but don't let him sing

Even mike chang is better than him


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 11, 2011)

Also, if I were a kid I would freaked the crap out if there was a band of grown up belting the shit out of Do They Know It's Christmas


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 14, 2011)

Porcelain
Wheels
Other guy
Christmas is a time for forgiving


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 14, 2011)

most boring ep i had to watch wow if santana had lines it would of been more entertaining honestly the only best line was the one she gave after blue Christmas lol 

Jesus Christ Naya is holding this show on her shoulders 

Heather performance should of had more dancing .....the Klaine duet made me fall asleep......

the beginning song was the best


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 14, 2011)

that's sad to hear because I'm watching the episode right now, and boy All I want For Christmas sucked.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 14, 2011)

wait for the rest i honestly fell asleep with river , let it snow, my favorite things, and Christmas wrapping should of had more dancing Artie sucks as a director


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 14, 2011)

in other news in the MJ ep Santana and Sebastien are having an BADASS duel with the song Smooth Criminal 

Naya in a white suit OMG KILL ME


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 14, 2011)

I never noticed how hard gay Kurt and other gay are before this special


----------



## Ruby Moon (Dec 14, 2011)

This episode was meh. Aside from parading old classics in new format, the only waffy moment I got was from Sue. This time, she was genuinely being charitable, helping out those less fortunate instead of plotting to take down Glee Club. Well, ok, she wanted to distract herself from the loneliness of being without her beloved elder sister, but it was sweet of her nonetheless.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 17, 2011)

I'll have to watch the episode now that I'm back from vacation, though I apparently don't have a lot to look forward to. I know Artie made some awful joke about Star Wars Christmas Special being the best Christmas special ever though.


Kagura said:


> ohh boo hoo the boys fat


While I agrre with you for the most part about the Finn/Santana situation, you really can't downplay her own bitchiness. Making fat jokes about people can harm their self-esteem a lot more than you're giving credit for...

I agree that the writers are to blame as they seem to have made her into much more of a bitch than usual, seemingly in an attempt to eliminate any sympathy for her. And it proved to be effective for quite a bit of the fanbase, sadly.


> he is cute


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 17, 2011)

not trying to down play it 

but all the sympathy went to Finn and IKAG fucking destroyed anything sympathy for santana it all went to Finn being the hero


WHAT!!! Cory is kind of cute hes cuter then Mark and Darren thats for sure


----------



## River Song (Dec 18, 2011)

Kagura said:


> not trying to down play it
> 
> but all the sympathy went to Finn and IKAG fucking destroyed anything sympathy for santana it all went to Finn being the hero
> 
> ...






*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 18, 2011)

Darren is cute just not when he's Blaine


----------



## Jena (Dec 18, 2011)

River Song said:


> *Spoiler*: __





He is so beautiful.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2011)

Kagura said:


> not trying to down play it
> 
> but all the sympathy went to Finn and IKAG fucking destroyed anything sympathy for santana it all went to Finn being the hero


I agree. I think  the writers made Finn into the golden boy and it wasn't fair to Santana's character or her fans. I'm just saying that while Santana didn't deserve to get outted, she also doesn't get a free pass just because she's a lesbian any more than Karofsky because he was a closeted homosexual.


> WHAT!!! Cory is kind of cute


Meh, I find him average.


River Song said:


> *Spoiler*: __




Though the last pic was quite as flattering as the others.


Kagura said:


> Darren is cute just not when he's Blaine


I actually agree somewhat. I think he was still just as good looking while he was at Dalton. When he switched schools and they made him start wearing those goofy outfits was when it took away from his natural charm.

Oh how I can't stand how they make him dress now.


----------



## Grep (Dec 20, 2011)

I love how Puck and and Rachel are Jewish and they of course don't do a single bit of anything related to Hanukkah and instead celebrate Christmas. Many Jews celebrate Christmas as a general holiday removed from the religion (as it pretty much already is) but to not even give anything to Hanukkah is pretty shitty of a show that has always tried to hard to be sensitive to outsiders (like I'm supposed to feel sympathy for Santana because she supposedly has to be a cunt to people because she is in the closet. Wat.) Christmas has a way of making you feel like an outcast unless you just give in and start celebrating it. My work gives off like an insane amount of time AFTER Hanukkah is almost half over. And it actually lasts multiple days unlike Christmas... sigh. 

Oh well I guess I just actually expected the writers to actually remember facts about their characters for once DX

What is the deal with Artie being a douche for a bit, learning his lesson and stopping, and then later starting it all over again in the same cycle? Artie is the best male voice on the show (other than Will of course, who doesn't count, and Kurt who tends to sing the traditional female parts...) but they never do much with him. Its silly, they wrote themselves into a corner by canonically saying Finn is the best voice when the actor clearly has natural talent but obviously not much room to improve (as he hasn't very much). At least Blaine is now singing for new directions, finally a decent voice, though I would much prefer Artie. Finn honestly has the worst voice out of all the guys other than Mike of course.

Kind of old to bring up but I found it shitty that the girls that left are basically being rewarded (they get a 'solo' each performance) for being disloyal to the team and quitting. If I was on a team and I quit for selfish reasons then came back later I wouldn't expect to be made a guaranteed starter when nobody else gets that. The rest of the new directions that don't get to do much stayed and they get nothing. That's pretty fucked up. They are lucky they were even allowed back in. And actually it doesn't make sense that they are allowed back in. How can you compete on one team, lose, then switch teams and compete again. They shouldn't be allowed to compete till the next year. 

Kurt and Blaine and maybe the most unrealistic on screen couple I have ever witnessed also. 

Best moment though was when Sue called Blaine young Burt Reynolds and he looked confused for a minute then happy XD


----------



## Stunna (Dec 20, 2011)

I dunno, is it just me, or was Jesus sort of shoe-horned into that episode? I mean, I'm Christian and think he is the reason for the season and even I think so. It's like that sat down and said they had to implement him some how, so now they've decided to make the Irish kid the token Christian to compensate for the lack of a character he already had or something.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 20, 2011)

jesus was extreemly shoehorned and I have no idea why talking bout the Lord of Light would cause them to stop their special and go to the shelter
Specially Puck and Rachel


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 20, 2011)

?lso, bitch don't you be dissing on mah darren , I be craaazy


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow, this episode felt like one big excuse to advertise the Glee Christmas album. Seriously, that's it. That Christmas special was terrible and too long. And don't get me started with that religious nonsense they threw in toward the end. Funny how Kurt seemed to be moved by that when he's an atheist.





BGtymin said:


> Kind of old to bring up but I found it shitty that the girls that left are basically being rewarded (they get a 'solo' each performance) for being disloyal to the team and quitting. If I was on a team and I quit for selfish reasons then came back later I wouldn't expect to be made a guaranteed starter when nobody else gets that. The rest of the new directions that don't get to do much stayed and they get nothing. That's pretty fucked up. They are lucky they were even allowed back in. And actually it doesn't make sense that they are allowed back in. How can you compete on one team, lose, then switch teams and compete again. They shouldn't be allowed to compete till the next year.



I disagree. They glee club is biased and favors Rachel, and the only reason Shue even changed things up last season was because Emma convinced him to. Kurt and Mercedes even joined the Cheerios in season 1. I don't blame the girls for leaving so they could have the chance to stand out  more. And it would be stupid to not allow them back just for that because all three of them are extremely talented and they're friends.

Also, Kurt did the same thing when he came back to ND last season after the Warblers lost.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 21, 2011)

Still haven't started catching up but from what I've read it looks like Glee really can't make a Christmas special because the season two one was awful.


----------



## Grep (Dec 21, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Wow, this episode felt like one big excuse to advertise the Glee Christmas album. Seriously, that's it. That Christmas special was terrible and too long. And don't get me started with that religious nonsense they threw in toward the end. Funny how Kurt seemed to be moved by that when he's an atheist.
> 
> I disagree. They glee club is biased and favors Rachel, and the only reason Shue even changed things up last season was because Emma convinced him to. Kurt and Mercedes even joined the Cheerios in season 1. I don't blame the girls for leaving so they could have the chance to stand out  more. And it would be stupid to not allow them back just for that because all three of them are extremely talented and they're friends.
> 
> Also, Kurt did the same thing when he came back to ND last season after the Warblers lost.



You are missing my point entirely... 

The issue is that regardless of whether or not Rachel is favored it isn't fair to everyone on team (including Rachel) to let them back and give them all guaranteed solo's for being bad friends/teammates/etc. Plenty of other people don't get to shine either and they didn't quit OR get guaranteed solos. 

If your job gave one employee special benefits over everyone else and a small group of employees quit over it wouldnt it be shitty if they later came back and were given the benefits while the loyal people who didn't quit get nothing?

As for Rachel though, canon wise Rachel is the best singer by a slight margin.

In real life she is the best singer by a good amount over everyone on the show, Mercedes and Sunshine being the closest to her. Kristin Chenoweth and of course Idina Menzel (who Rachel is weirdly VERY much like in terms of looks and voice). They actually ruin her voice a lot though, they make her sing just... weird. And the post production (which runs rampant in glee) I think does her more of a disservice. 

In musical theater especially, which is really what this show is about (though musical theater =/= glee clubs but ok show whatever you say), the best are the stars the rest are... the rest. Its just the way it works. There was an arc awhile back where they all competed, I think it was for solos or something. But when Rachel sang only Kurt I think admitted she was the best. Will is honestly far nicer than he needs to be about this. Why the shit would you take your star out to put in someone not as good? 

I do think they need to involve the other members more though. But this season has barely had much Rachel to be honest. They are obviously addressing her being 'favored' this season. I don't agree with it being wrong though. In any situation where a song was appropriate for Rachel's voice I would NEVER had anyone else sing it. Now of course not every song will be perfect for Rachel though. But the point is to win and show the best of what they have. Rachel is the best. Even if you don't agree in a real life situation (which makes me question your hearing ) she is the best according to the show (just like Finn is the 'best' male voice) and that is all that matters when discussing the show.


----------



## Niabingi (Dec 21, 2011)

BGtymin said:


> In real life she is the best singer by a good amount over everyone on the show, Mercedes and Sunshine being the closest to her. Kristin Chenoweth and of course Idina Menzel (who Rachel is weirdly VERY much like in terms of looks and voice). They actually ruin her voice a lot though, they make her sing just... weird. And the post production (which runs rampant in glee) I think does her more of a disservice.



Not so sure if you're saying that Lea Michelle has a better voice than Kristin Chenoweth and Idina Menzel here... 

Also, I hate this who has the best voice comparison thing. Everyones voice is different and I don't think there is a better (unless you're comparing Finn to another male singer; in which case any voice is better). Mercedes has a fantastic voice she is undoubtedly a soul singer in the real classic sense. If Rachel and Mercedes were both to sing lets say a number by Gladys Knight I do not wonder who would end up sounding better. On the flip side if they were both to sing a song by Barbara Streisand I'm pretty sure the roles would be reversed. Doesn't mean one is better than the other they just have different voices. 

Not just talking about Glee here as a lover I music I notice that people do this type of annoying comparison thing all the time.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 21, 2011)

Who has the best voice is subjective. They're all good singers so the best will be whoever has the singing voice you like the most personaly.


----------



## Lilichanne (Dec 21, 2011)

I really love this show, has alot of good story line and alot of things that people really need to hear.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 21, 2011)

BGtymin said:


> You are missing my point entirely...
> 
> The issue is that regardless of whether or not Rachel is favored it isn't fair to everyone on team (including Rachel) to let them back and give them all guaranteed solo's for being bad friends/teammates/etc. Plenty of other people don't get to shine either and they didn't quit OR get guaranteed solos.
> 
> ...







even if Rachel is suppose to have the best female voice and Santana and Mercedes has just an equal amount of talent and really Santana pulled off Adele then Rachel. 

besides as it shows Naya is as the most versatile voice of the cast she can do pretty much all the genres.

and Shue never looks that much at Brittany when it comes to dance hell he fawns over mike all the time and sadly Heather is actually an incredible dancer the show should show it more often the can even do a moonwalk.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 21, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Who has the best voice is subjective. They're all good singers so the best will be whoever has the singing voice you like the most personaly.



Mercedes has better power chords but almost no subtelty on control to her voice. 
Santana on the other hand has perfect control over her voice, but a much more restricted range
Rachel however has a lot of both, maybe not as much as either one of them, but sure as hell a lot more, and she kicks their ass up and  down the street on anything that isn't pop because of it.

So pretty much the monster trio is set on that order talentwise
Be mindfull that I would still put blaine above mercedes if we were talking about the whole glee club


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 21, 2011)

naturally it doesn't help rachel has only been getting shit musics this season


----------



## Niabingi (Dec 21, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Mercedes has better power chords but almost no subtelty on control to her voice.
> Santana on the other hand has perfect control over her voice, but a much more restricted range
> Rachel however has a lot of both, maybe not as much as either one of them, but sure as hell a lot more, and she kicks their ass up and  down the street on anything that isn't pop because of it.


I always thought that the power chords were the point of Mercedes in Glee. That's why they always give her songs of that nature to sing songs were subtle is not the order of the day. Not because she couldn't do it just cause that's not where they want her wheelhouse

That being said Rachel kicks their ass on anything that isn't pop? Sorry but as I said before she does not have a soulful voice she would not fair well on a soul song at all. Where Mercedes is a soul singer and as a result shines on those numbers. It's just different vocal styles. I remember when Rachel sang Rolling in the Deep (I don't think of Adele as soul but she does have those tones to her voice) and she just did not shine.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 21, 2011)

RITD should of just been a jessie song 

both Mercedes and Santana Nailed Adele 

but Santana has that really jazy throaty voice god its just really interesting to hear.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 21, 2011)

I guess I just haven't heard her sing soul. I have heard her sing pop though and it was horrible so guilty untill prooven innocent
Although I liked her version of Poker Face


Mercedes lack of subtelty hampers her in many ways. You could never give her the role of Maria in the musical and if she was little more artistically grown she would have seen that
Sweet Transvestite was another music Mercedes completely butchered


----------



## Niabingi (Dec 21, 2011)

I agree that she is not a musical theatre singer and would not have been suited to Maria. I feel that was done simply for the sake of creating drama and giving her motivation to leave and join the troubletones. Basically just to give that whole story progression some legs.

Again Sweet Transvestite is no place close to Mercedes wheelhouse. I did not expect good things from that. Because I knew the arrangement would be totally different in order to make it fit Mercedes; like trying to force a square block into a round hole.


----------



## Jena (Dec 21, 2011)

Was the Christmas episode on last night?
Because when I turned on the TV, they were just playing the Christmas episode from last year.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 21, 2011)

lol, santana is a better looker than actress and a better actress than singer.  she's aight singing, she gets alot of fanservice.  

the christmas episode was great, just the right amount of different.  mercedes talking about end times was funny as f*ck


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 22, 2011)

BGtymin said:


> You are missing my point entirely...


No, I pointed out why your "point" was pretty asinine. 


> The issue is that regardless of whether or not Rachel is favored it isn't fair to everyone on team (including Rachel) to let them back and give them all guaranteed solo's for being bad friends/teammates/etc. Plenty of other people don't get to shine either and they didn't quit OR get guaranteed solos.


Because you say so? That was for Schue and the rest of ND to decide. The fact is, they are all friends and they left because they weren't getting fair treatment in the first place. It wasn't to be bad friends, but to give themselves more opportunities.

In addition to that, the Trouble Tones are good. Their Rumor Has It/Someone Like You is one of the best performance this show has done. 


> If your job gave one employee special benefits over everyone else and a small group of employees quit over it wouldnt it be shitty if they later came back and were given the benefits while the loyal people who didn't quit get nothing?


That comparison doesn't work well because the "loyal" members aren't getting "nothing." The TT's are promised one song. That leaves plenty of room for the rest of them.



> In real life she is the best singer by a good amount over everyone on the show, Mercedes and Sunshine being the closest to her. Kristin Chenoweth and of course Idina Menzel (who Rachel is weirdly VERY much like in terms of looks and voice).


Are you claiming that Lea is better than Idina and Kristin? 


> In musical theater especially, which is really what this show is about (though musical theater =/= glee clubs but ok show whatever you say), the best are the stars the rest are... the rest. Its just the way it works. There was an arc awhile back where they all competed, I think it was for solos or something. But when Rachel sang only Kurt I think admitted she was the best. Will is honestly far nicer than he needs to be about this. Why the shit would you take your star out to put in someone not as good?


Maybe because the club has proven several times that they don't actually need Rachel to win. While conversely, they have actually lost with her. The glee club is also about letting others make use of their talents. And as other people pointed out already, some people are much better than Rachel depending on the songs being sung. Look at the Adele examples.

So as I cut out the rest of what you said as it was boringly redundant, I hold the position that nothing is wrong with how things played out for the Trouble tones. Their reasons for leaving were understandable, and it made sense for why they were let back into ND.


----------



## River Song (Dec 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]C77jdPBjzM4[/YOUTUBE]

 

/goes to look for the Spiderman Orgasm picture


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 29, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Are you claiming that Lea is better than Idina and Kristin?



I will cut you


----------



## Jena (Dec 31, 2011)

River Song said:


> [YOUTUBE]C77jdPBjzM4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> /goes to look for the Spiderman Orgasm picture




*Spoiler*: __ 






This one works too.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 31, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> lol, santana is a better looker than actress and a better actress than singer.  she's aight singing, she gets alot of fanservice.
> 
> the christmas episode was great, just the right amount of different.  mercedes talking about end times was funny as f*ck



you have got to be kidding me 

Naya is by far the most expired actress she is right up there with Lea Cory and Chris seriously. 

her singing has really improved as well she sang Anita PERFECTLY and she even got the accent it takes a lot to do Broadway and yes Lea is the most experience at that genre but Naya proved to be at her level by singing with her.

Santana was a background character but Naya turned her into one of the most realistic characters in the show. 

shes great at comedy but also very good at drama which she showed in the episdoe Sexy. She made you feel Santana's pain.

This year Santana is becoming more and more involved in storylines and thats because Naya Proved that she can Act she can Dance and she Sing

the girl is a triple threat and by my stats that is pretty damn good.


----------



## Jena (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## LMJ (Jan 15, 2012)

No activity from this thread in a while. Anyone ready for some more Santana loving next week? Meanwhile take a look at this.



Screw Shue for being in there....


----------



## LMJ (Jan 17, 2012)

WTF Mang, no one saw this tonight? Highly confused at why I see no Kagura Posts in here.....Or Jena for that matter.


----------



## Jena (Jan 17, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> WTF Mang, no one saw this tonight? Highly confused at why I see no Kagura Posts in here.....Or Jena for that matter.



I finally stopped watching _Glee_. I just do not enjoy it any more.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 17, 2012)

But, but they are going to cocktease us more with Britanna for the V'day episode.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 18, 2012)

Jena said:


> I finally stopped watching _Glee_. I just do not enjoy it any more.



this but this ep was by Brad so it was decent still not giving hopes anymore though Naya was flawless as usual and LOL Artie


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jan 18, 2012)

So, Mr. Schue finally proposed to Emma. Good for them. 

Sam/Mercedes still feels weird to me, as it only was revealed at the end of Season 2, and was ended before Season 3. Mercedes' boyfriend name is Shane? Either I didn't hear it back when he was introduced, or the writers and producers decided to just throw a name out there. 

I didn't think that the producers would make Finn's military dad as unheroic as possible. Nice twist. I'm not so sorry for Finn though as I am for his mom. Dealing with the truth of her husband's disgrace could not have been easy for her, to put it mildly. The Rachel/Finn moments in this episode were disgustingly waffy, but who would have thought Finn would have gotten down on one knee in front of her? 

Artie and Becky...I wondered what Becky was up to. Didn't think for a second it would last. The Becky/Sue moment was sweet, though. And Sue...I was surprised with her. She wasn't the usual manipulative, conniving, evil bitch this episode. She was actually quite pleasant towards Emma and Coach Beiste, despite the fact that Sue and Couter were dating, and Couter just up and ran off with Beiste. I thought Sue would be planning the couple's demise for such a humiliation, but Sue actually had the grace to accept it and move on. I'm impressed, Sue Sylvester.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 18, 2012)

did this show get any better? i stopped watching mid way through season two because everything got ridiculous(i stopped right before the alcohol episode


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 18, 2012)

I see they are adressing the rachel fatigue problem by giving her only shitty songs to sing


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 18, 2012)

Tina owned her couple of lines like a champ though


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 18, 2012)

I missed the episode just because I didn't know it was coming on, but I have to admit to q certain apathy concerning it. I'll catch up though.





Lord Genome said:


> did this show get any better? i stopped watching mid way through season two because everything got ridiculous(i stopped right before the alcohol episode



Season 3 is better than season 2. But that really isn't saying a lot because season 3 still isn't great. And since you haven't finished season 2, it only gets worse. Especially Nationals.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 18, 2012)

Recently saw the Glee Facebook page post a terrible pun that's also and obvious spoiler. I'm still really behind on the show (remember when I didn't want to watch Asian F? I still haven't seen it or any episode since) and have been more interested in watching all of Sherlock and starting to watch Community.


----------



## Jena (Jan 18, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> But, but they are going to cocktease us more with Britanna for the V'day episode.


Are we still waiting for an on-screen kiss?



Gaiash said:


> I still haven't seen it or any episode since) and have been more interested in watching all of *Sherlock* and starting to watch *Community*.


I approve.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 18, 2012)

Community is hilarious but i just cant quite HeYa


----------



## Mdri (Jan 18, 2012)

The first and only reason why I watch Glee is... Dianna Agron 

That remembers me...I have to watch the new episode!


----------



## Jena (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm not sure if these are brilliant or just incredibly stupid.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 18, 2012)

Jena said:


> I'm not sure if these are brilliant or just incredibly stupid.


I'd say both.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Sayaka (Jan 18, 2012)

this one is more luzy


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 19, 2012)

Saw the episode. It was actually a pretty good one, better than we've had in a while. But it still wasn't without some annoying qualities.

The beginning was silly. It's. One thing when the characters sing in their imagination, but this is not the kind of musical where people randomly sing in real life ghat way. I thought they'd learned this after their season 2 finale.

Also, this senseless Finn praising is aggravating. That Shue actually said Finn thought him about being a man was ridiculous.

But Becky and Sue stole the show. It was so touching seeing them bond that way, and it was actually believable.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jan 19, 2012)

Narcissus said:


> Saw the episode. It was actually a pretty good one, better than we've had in a while. But it still wasn't without some annoying qualities.
> 
> The beginning was silly. It's. One thing when the characters sing in their imagination, but this is not the kind of musical where people randomly sing in real life ghat way. I thought they'd learned this after their season 2 finale.
> 
> ...



I didn't think much of the song at the beginning of the episode, either. 

Finn a man? I don't know what Will was thinking, except maybe that he sees a bit of himself in Finn. 

Becky's inner thoughts were funny to hear. Seriously, we should see more of her.


----------



## River Song (Jan 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]me1ZNMxRqpE[/YOUTUBE]

Am I the Only one in Love with him


----------



## Jena (Jan 20, 2012)

River Song said:


> [YOUTUBE]me1ZNMxRqpE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Am I the Only one in Love with him





You're not alone.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 20, 2012)

estrogen bait brigade


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 20, 2012)

Apparently this was on someone's midterm exam.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 20, 2012)

Well that's amusing.

Speaking of though, I hope Rachel is smart enough to say no.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 20, 2012)

Narcissus said:


> Well that's amusing.
> 
> Speaking of though, I hope Rachel is smart enough to say no.


But then they'll have another "Finn and Rachel aren't together" arc.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 24, 2012)

Actually excited for some of these singles. Can't wait. Bout time Quinn gets another solo.

I am in love with Human Nature.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 25, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> But then they'll have another "Finn and Rachel aren't together" arc.



Good lord, I never considered that possibility.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HsTVAcbupo&list=UUJy4syu4gto29E-SJVJOHrQ&index=1&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]

Dunno what is hotter, the Cellists or Naya.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 27, 2012)

Glee is way to white for michael, but blaine, naya and Brittany Susan Spears may pull it off


----------



## LMJ (Jan 27, 2012)

speaking of Blaine 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LklWlY6icGo&list=UUJy4syu4gto29E-SJVJOHrQ&index=4&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 27, 2012)

Loins engage in full gridlock mode


----------



## LMJ (Jan 28, 2012)

I could have sworn at the beg of this season, they said that they are not going to focus on the songs as much this year, but more story and not do the whole special episodes focused on singers or whatnot. They said that they were going to only try a max of 4 songs an episode. What the fuck happened to that? That shit flew out the window on like the second episode of the season. Well the character development is there.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 28, 2012)

they said they would do fewer, which I suppose they did


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 28, 2012)

rewatched the Emma and Parents episode

Shit, season three, I love you.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 28, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I could have sworn at the beg of this season, they said that they are not going to focus on the songs as much this year, but more story and not do the whole special episodes focused on singers or whatnot. They said that they were going to only try a max of 4 songs an episode. What the fuck happened to that? That shit flew out the window on like the second episode of the season. Well the character development is there.


To be fair, I remember them saying they were just going to do less of the tribute episodes, not stop them all together. And honestly, I'm down with a MJ tribute, so long as they don't fuck it up. 

And the songs have fit the story lines pretty well, for the most part. Still, there have been a few slip ups this season.


Banhammer said:


> rewatched the Emma and Parents episode
> 
> Shit, season three, I love you.



Yeah, that was one of the best episodes of the season.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 28, 2012)

> Ryan also says this season will have less singing and more talking! ?I  think we?ll probably end up trying to do four [songs per episode], which  seems right to me. Last year was a lot of pop music too. And we won?t  be doing as much of that this year.? Typically, _Glee _has six to ten songs per episode.



Wtf happened to this? I can understand the MJ one, but damn only episode 3 of this year has had 4 or less. 



> As for the tribute episodes that we?ve all come to love (i.e. Lady Gaga, Britney Spears), Ryan tells _THR_  there will only be one of those this year, but who will it be? ?It?s  somebody who we?ve all been going after for two years begging them to do  it and they finally said yes. And it was a really long rights  struggle.? As for whether it?s *Bruce Springsteen*, he  coyly answers, ?I have to make an announcement with that person. So I  have to wait. You might have guessed it, you might have not. I can?t  reveal anything. We?re not really having many guest stars and we?re  going to do one [tribute episode].?



Well alright, 1 tribute this season.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 28, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Wtf happened to this? I can understand the MJ one, but damn only episode 3 of this year has had 4 or less.



This was the main reason I was annoyed with the last episode's opening, where everyone just bursts into song in the open with absolutely no reason as if the world is a musical.

It was so utterly ridiculous, and hey pulled the same crap with season 2's finale. I thought they'd learned their lesson.

On another note, did they ever say what happened to Shelby after the Trouble Tones lost?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 28, 2012)

I like the "burst into song for no reason"


it's fun


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 29, 2012)

I like it when it's used correctly.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 29, 2012)

Lol, you like when random bursts of singing starts, when it is correctly used? Nice.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 29, 2012)

Of course. If the song doesn't advance the story, then you're just watching idol


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 29, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Lol, you like when random bursts of singing starts, when it is correctly used? Nice.



What Ban said.

Usually in instances where they're singing in they're imagination, and end up on stage, is a good example of random singing.

The beginning of the last episode, or where they were singing terrible original songs about being in New York, are examples a bad usages.


*Spoiler*: _Good_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gy3eJvbq2Lg[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: _Bad_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7natmZVJ6Z0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 29, 2012)

does it help to know that those are the actual bleachers Jhon Travolta sang at, so they're sort of a stage?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 30, 2012)

LOINS

ENGAGE FULL GRIDLOCK MODE


----------



## LMJ (Jan 30, 2012)

Still no Tina solo. WTF! All these god damn MJ episodes, and not one does she get to stand out or have a solo in any part. Why do they keep her character in the show?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 30, 2012)

Mike Chang's abscessory


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 30, 2012)

Bah, Hulu spoiled me about Finn's proposal.
Half way through the episode.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 31, 2012)

Not gonna lie, ever since season 1 with Vocal Adrenaline, there hasn't been a team nearly as intimidating to go against ND. I miss that grp.

HOLY SHIT ARTIE, HOLY SHIT! Bout the best part in the whole damn season. BY FAR.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Feb 1, 2012)

^ Artie and Santana utterly rocked this episode! I'm so proud of them. 

I wasn't surprised Rachel told Finn she'd marry him...just her letter that says she's a finalist, and omgz, what will she tell Finn? 

Mercedes and Sam...I wonder when she's going to break things off with Shane.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 1, 2012)

So are Brittany, Tina and Rory in this show anymore? Maybe even Puck.


----------



## Niabingi (Feb 1, 2012)

I really did not like a single song this episode. I think Artie probably carried Michael the best but all of the arrangements were foul. Story wise same old meeeeh


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 1, 2012)

this episode was horrible, season 2 level


I loved it shamelessly all the same


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 1, 2012)

Spent the whole episode going "NO, DON'T SING AGAIN, TELL ME HOW MY SWEET BLAINE IS, NOW!" 



The worse part is, the moments where they weren't wasting time running their mouths off with Karaoke Jackson, the human moments were _pretty _ Good.

Which made them all the more tragic


I mean we had another Artie Walks Out moment.
And it worked


All up untill he decided to sing about it thirty seconds after the last song.


----------



## Fourangers (Feb 1, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> I mean we had another Artie Walks Out moment.
> And it worked



Another Artie Walks Out moment????!?!?!?!?!?!  *downloads*


----------



## LMJ (Feb 1, 2012)

This was a pretty badass walk out moment w/o the song after lol.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 1, 2012)

Sebastian going bitchy, blaine throwing himself in front of kurt, artie's pain, rachel's insecurites, quin getting into yale, kurt getting a finalist notice, rachel flipping her shit, santanna being brilliant, the worblers feeling like crap and the high road
There was million huge stories to tell and all they did was sing every thirty seconds 

ALL WE DO IS SING
Well, I know how to fix this problem!
How?
THROUGH SONG


Tribute episode means tribute first I guess


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 1, 2012)

Still can't get over the cavalier way Blaine Anderson just jumped in front of that slushie without a second thought, and didn't even hold a grudge against his former team maters despite them scratching his cornea.

Fuck Rachel. If I were finn, I would be proposing to _him_


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 2, 2012)

Way too much singing this episode. All this time and they still haven't learned from their mistakes regarding season 2.

Like others said, the storylines were actually decent, and had they focused more on them this could've been a great episode.

I was hoping Rachel saying yes to Finn would eliminate any chance of more Finchel drama. Guess I was wrong there. 

Agree with everyone about Artie's walkout scene being great though.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 2, 2012)

Can anyone actually clock the average time between songs? It felt like at least twice the gaga tribute's play list

I swear it was like, thirty seconds to three minutes at most


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 3, 2012)

well.......

is it the 14th yet?


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcCtyMSuyHk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 3, 2012)

that's just gross


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 3, 2012)

Just re-watched "We are Young".
This season definitely grows better on second viewings


----------



## Jena (Feb 3, 2012)

Kagura said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcCtyMSuyHk[/YOUTUBE]



Those dark shapes that I think were people really could dance.

Did they run out of lightbulbs or something? Y U SO DARK GLEE?

I haven't seen the episode but I heard that Rachel said yes to Finn. Um whut.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 3, 2012)

she was feeling really insecure about not getting into nyada and finn took advantage of that


----------



## Fourangers (Feb 3, 2012)

Kagura said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sexy and I know it_
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcCtyMSuyHk[/YOUTUBE]



Glee: A wonderful opportunity for you to advertise your songs!


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 3, 2012)

Jena said:


> I haven't seen the episode but I heard that Rachel said yes to Finn. Um whut.


I guess even the writers were sick of the "Rachel and Finn break up and one of them wants to get back together" subplot that would have happened if she said no.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 3, 2012)

i dont care for this ep at all 

i want heart and my kiss 

i still have NOOOOOOOOOOO expectations but its about damn time


----------



## LMJ (Feb 3, 2012)

Well it has been confirmed that Britanna kiss will happen in V-day episode.


----------



## Raizen (Feb 3, 2012)

Kagura said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcCtyMSuyHk[/YOUTUBE]



That was awful.


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 3, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> she was feeling really insecure about not getting into nyada and finn took advantage of that



He does that all the time.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 3, 2012)

god next week is gonna go fast also heart songs 

Cherish/Cherish-?

Love Shack- I'm guessing Heather(Brittany) Chris(Kurt) and Lea(Rachel) and Vanessa(Sugar) and Amber(Mercedes) ??

I Will Always Love You- Amber(Mercedes) confirmed

Home- Damian(Rory) confirmed

Let Me Love You-Kevin (Artie) confirmed 

You're the Top-berry family Lea. Brian maybe Jeff (Rachel Leroy Hiram) soo Broadway has to be confirmed

L-O-V-E - Jenna ,Harry (Mike x Tina) confirmed 

Stereo Hearts - Chord Amber Samuel (Sam Mercedes Joe) confirmed


----------



## LMJ (Feb 4, 2012)

Wait, Tina gets to sing? Nice troll there.

Oh! And Damian is finally coming on for his 8 episode arc.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 4, 2012)

nah irish is staying 

ohh no its really a Tike duet that's allowed Tina solos are when its trolls


----------



## LMJ (Feb 4, 2012)

Err I meant, the new guy should be coming soon, the one that won The Glee Project for his 8 Episode Arc. Rory is only supposed to stay for 8 episodes as well.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 4, 2012)

*                                                                   3x13 Description                                      *

                                                        In honor of Valentine’s Day, Mr.  Schuester challenges New Directions to find and perform the world’s  greatest love songs. Meanwhile, Rachel’s two dads, Hiram and LeRoy  Berry, pay a visit to McKinley High.

Love takes center stage at  McKinley High as Valentine’s Day approaches. While Mr. Schuester’s  weekly assignment to find and perform the world’s greatest love songs  has some of the Gleeks celebrating romance, for others it serves as a  disheartening reminder of what they don’t have. When Rachel’s two dads  learn of their daughter’s engagement to Finn, the seemingly supportive  couple offers to throw a celebratory family dinner… but do they have  ulterior motives? Meanwhile, Artie and Rory compete for Sugar’s  affections, Sam gives Mercedes an ultimatum that forces her to look deep  in her heart for answers, a new nonconformist student joins the ranks  at McKinley and helps spread a message of acceptance, *and Kurt is  surprised by the discovery of a secret admirer.*

Written by: Ali Adler
Directed by: Brad Falchuk

Hiram  Berry, LeRoy Berry, Principal Figgins, Burt Hummel, Carole  Hudson-Hummel, Sam Evans, Rory Flanagan, Dave Karofsky, Sugar Motta,  Shane and *Joe Hart (Samuel Larson)*.

There he is. And it looks like Dave Karof is back. And Glee is going to go on a 7 week hiatus.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 4, 2012)

7 weeks? After a michael tribute and iglesias guest star.
You've got to be shitting me

Also who would pine over kurt when blaine is RIGHT there


----------



## LMJ (Feb 4, 2012)

Nah, there at about the last week of Feb, is the week that they start to go on hiatus.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 4, 2012)

Still, 7 weeks, jeez. I could swear series these days go longer on hiatuses than they go on mid-season projects
And I seriously doubt it will be the last
When did two months between releases become acceptable?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 4, 2012)

I supose this show requires a lot of production, I'm just sourpussing at the Michael episode


----------



## LMJ (Feb 4, 2012)

Well, it would be good if they did an episode every other week. I would easily take that, than a 4 week break, then a 2 week break then a 7 week break, stupid.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 5, 2012)

Glee is really doing Sexy and I Know It. wow
If ever they wanted to convey a sense of selling out more...

And a 7 week hiatus? It feels like the show just came back on.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 5, 2012)

wiggle wiggle wiggle!
YEAH!
wiggle wiggle wiggle!
YEAH

Iglesias, you are the climax of english language, my body is not ready for all of your wit


----------



## Stunna (Feb 6, 2012)

LMFAO on Glee?

>unsubscribes


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 6, 2012)

stunna babby, they made britney, black and even bieber work
Even a classical gaga
We'll survive lmfao


----------



## Ruby Moon (Feb 7, 2012)

This week's episode featured RICKY MARTIN!!! 

...er, as David Martinez, who teaches Spanish at Lima High. Here I thought the episode would be meh, but I was wrong. Instead of doing only Ricky Martin's cover songs, they've done some good ones, including one I haven't heard since I was in elementary school. Mercedes did a sweet, Spanish rendition of Gloria Estefan's "I Don't Wanna Lose You". I loved David's and Santana's duet of Madonna's "La Isla Bonita". And man, Mr. Schuester, your performance sucked. He clearly doesn't know the subject he's officially teaching. Good thing he gave it up. 

Next episode looks like a lot of fun, and...OH. MY. GOD. 

Rachel's father (the Jewish one) is JEFF GOLDBLUM?!


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 8, 2012)

I can't be the only one who thought those dance mooves of the swim coach sucked


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 8, 2012)

Also, I loathe ever so much Ricky Martin and 90% of all latin music

It feel so cheap and plastiqui.


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 8, 2012)

I've hated the episodes that have been coming out for a while now, so todays ep was a pleasant suprise.

I really liked todays episode. Sue was back. Sue vs the new coach was great. Ricky Martin's role in the episode was suprisingly good and he wasn't abad actor either.

I thought the songs and dances were pretty good too.


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2012)

This show is still on?

Ryan Murphy must be suckin' some dick............................lol.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 8, 2012)

i didn't watch the last episode, but the songs are starting to sound like "kid pop" or something like that...


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 8, 2012)

the last episode was surprisingly survivable.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 8, 2012)

Didn't care so much for the musical selection his episode, but the story lines between Will and Emma and the students reporting the staff were at least decent. Santana raised a good point about Schue.

And her dance with Ricky was nice.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 8, 2012)

I hate those songs, but that can hardly be blamed on the production, I hated them beforehand.

Then again "Wiggle Wiggle Wiggle" is not particularly poetic either


And Santana flipping her shit about a bull fighter? That made no sense. 
It's one of the most unique spanish traditions.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Feb 8, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> I hate those songs, but that can hardly be blamed on the production, I hated them beforehand.
> 
> Then again "Wiggle Wiggle Wiggle" is not particularly poetic either
> 
> ...



Banhammer, I suggest rewatching that whole scene where Santana chews Will out rightfully and awesomely so over his suck-ass performance on stage. Don't you realize how insulting it must have been to Santana, and any other Latino person? I'm glad that David Martinez didn't stay around to watch that pathetic piece of garbage that Will happened to prance around in (a Matador suit, really, Will?), because I'm sure that he would have punched him in the face. I know Sue would have bitched Will out if she hadn't had her hands full with that swimming coach and maternity issues, but Santana did it just fine. 

And you heard how Will was only in that Spanish job because it was the only teaching position available during the time. He barely even knows his subject criteria. His Spanish sucks, clearly, as you can see whenever Martinez or Santana looked at him.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 8, 2012)

> Don't you realize how insulting it must have been to Santana, and any other Latino person?



No
Not even remotely


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 8, 2012)

I cannot even begin to comprehend how performing on a matador suit is not preferable as a display of spanish culture over "WIGGLE WIGGLE WIGGLE, YEAH"


----------



## Ruby Moon (Feb 8, 2012)

^ Yeah, because everyone in Spain and Latin America is a Matador.  

The issue here is that Will didn't really bother to understand his subject matter. Sure, he dressed up as a Matador, but what does that prove? He can barely speak Spanish, and he's supposed to be a fucking Spanish teacher. The point of bringing in all those Latin songs into the Glee Club was to teach them to better speak the language. He tossed in some Spanish words in his song the night before, put on that tacky Matador costume the next day in a cheap effort to hide his pathetic understanding of the country and culture he is _supposed to know about_, all without any real _duende_. I find that not only insulting, but disrespectful to Spain and its culture. 

Will wasn't performing to teach his kids about the language and soul of Spain - he put on a cheap costume and made a fool of himself, all in an effort to gain a tenure position he doesn't deserve. He was lazy about his own subject matter, and Santana called him out on his bullshit.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 9, 2012)

> ^ Yeah, because everyone in Spain and Latin America is a Matador.


that doesn't matter
not everyone in spain is a singer either, yet he sung too
Bullfights are a unique type of performing to the latin people, and schue wanted to chanel it
Santana wished to call him out on teaching he isn't passionate about, and that's fine, but she can't call him out on having done something wrong. What he did is as much part of the latin culture as flamengo itself


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 9, 2012)

another reason should be that her girlfriend was in it as a bull


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 9, 2012)

Which is a lot worse than a unicorn?

WIGGLE WIGGLE WIGGLE
YEAH
Bonita, bonita, bonita
Plastic laser-show, trillionth maddona-like tribute and synthetic music

- Properly hispanic

Matador
Near flawless bilingual mash up of local culture
Negative stereotyping


----------



## Ruby Moon (Feb 9, 2012)

Santana was right to call Will out. If she didn't do it, Sue would have, just like she did in the episode "Wheels" in Season 1. Just because Becky Johnson has Down syndrome, doesn't mean she want to be treated "special". Will thought that Sue was bullying Becky, but really, she was just doing what Becky wanted all along - to be treated like everyone else. He was wrong about Becky's needs, and he's wrong about using that gaudy Matador costume in an attempt to make his performance seem more "Spanish" than Ricky Martin's. 

Like Santana said, the only reason why none of the other Glee members saw anything wrong with Will's performance was because _they don't know any better_. I admit, my knowledge of Spanish culture and its traditions isn't at all that wide, but I can tell when someone is cutting corners and using a cheap generalization about another culture rather than actually doing the hard work needed to understand said culture. Will clearly didn't care about the culture he was teaching about and representing on stage in that shitty performance - he just cared about beating the rival Spanish teacher out of that tenure position. 

Kagura, I'm surprised you're not more upset for Santana's sake. She rocked this episode.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 9, 2012)

Ruby Moon said:


> Kagura, I'm surprised you're not more upset for Santana's sake. She rocked this episode.



This, lollll.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 9, 2012)

Ruby Moon said:


> Santana was right to call Will out. If she didn't do it, Sue would have, just like she did in the episode "Wheels" in Season 1. Just because Becky Johnson has Down syndrome, doesn't mean she want to be treated "special". Will thought that Sue was bullying Becky, but really, she was just doing what Becky wanted all along - to be treated like everyone else. He was wrong about Becky's needs, and he's wrong about using that gaudy Matador costume in an attempt to make his performance seem more "Spanish" than Ricky Martin's.



 Schuester is a Spanish teacher, not an "Just Like Everyone Else" professor.
If Santana wanted a class about the normalcy of everyone she could have just walked down the hall and get in on Mrs Pillsbury The Blandness of the Self 101 and gotten an A for it.

His performance channeled the tradition of spain while not forcing him to pretend like he's one of them.
He used Spanish language, spanish costumes, and spanish soul music as tools to be himself, which I found admirable.

The Matador costume may seem gaudy to some ignorant person, but it is a performer's uniform to those who fight bulls, and it is a brand of pride for them.
Only natural for some neo-nation like the US to not quite grasp what traditional garb means, but wearing those clothes with pride is to have pride in everyone who wore similar clothes before them.
Icons of spanish culture
If she wants to protest the he had no true appreciation for his work that's fine and dandy, but she had no right white guilt trip Schuster for using them on a week that was about integration and tribute to a language and a culture.


> Like Santana said, the only reason why none of the other Glee members saw anything wrong with Will's performance was because _*they don't know any better*_.


Clearly, neither does she.
Just because she's from Lima Hights, it doesn't make her an expert on what was once a global super power.
"WIGGLE WIGGLE WIGGLE, YEAH"


> I admit,* my knowledge of Spanish culture *and its traditions isn't at all that wide, but I can tell when someone is cutting corners and using a cheap generalization about another culture rather than actually doing the hard work needed to understand said culture. Will clearly didn't care about the culture he was teaching about and representing on stage in that shitty performance - he just cared about beating the rival Spanish teacher out of that tenure position.


Clearly.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 9, 2012)

specially when Santana's counter to "Menos conversacion" was fucking "La Isla Bonita"


----------



## Ruby Moon (Feb 9, 2012)

Santana's and Martinez's version of Madonna's "La Isla Bonita" was good; the other Glee club members did great in their own respective performances (Amber's version of Gloria Estefan's "Don't Wanna Lose You" was just perfect!). Will, despite being the Spanish teacher, didn't seem to follow up on his own lesson about getting the students to learn the language, which is the point. He didn't have to wear that over-the-top Matador costume - he would have done better in a t-shirt and jeans and sing Ritchie Valenzuela's "La Bamba".


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 9, 2012)

Ruby Moon said:


> Kagura, I'm surprised you're not more upset for Santana's sake. She rocked this episode.






she was perfect this ep..naya was point on with her lines plus this 



in other news 

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE SHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 9, 2012)

Ruby Moon said:


> Santana's and Martinez's version of Madonna's "La Isla Bonita" was good;


It was a good performance for shit music and shit lyrics.
BONITA, BONITA, BONITA
I FELL IN LOVE WITH SAN PEEEDRO

Since this wasn't madonna tribute week, their song was shit. It was quite possibly the only thing in this episode shittier than I'm sexy and I know it, because at least, in that song ricky martin didn't pretend he had a point singing it other than advertisement.


> the other Glee club members did great in their own respective performances (Amber's version of Gloria Estefan's "Don't Wanna Lose You" was just perfect!).


The one where she just says the same three Spanish words over and over?
Wash your ears out please and then point out where that has anything to do with the point other than how good performances by people like Sam does anything besides proving how Will was completely right to infuse multiculturalism into their club that week.



> Will, despite being the Spanish teacher, didn't seem to follow up on his own lesson about getting the students to learn the language, which is the point.



Where?
The part where he translates an all american song into perfectly comprehensible spanish with greatly advanced accent to boot, or the part where he goes out of his way to do it in traditional spanish instruments?


> He didn't have to wear that over-the-top Matador costume - he would have done better in a t-shirt and jeans and sing Ritchie Valenzuela's "La Bamba".



The Matador Suit is a Traditional Male Performance Gown used by the Spanish and the Portuguese in the arenas of one of their most unique traditions.
They wear it for the crowd's sake and it symbolizes their personal pride in their job and bravery in facing the beast.
Calling it "over the top" is ignorant and offensive to all the people who hold that tradition dear, despite what you may personally think of it, but they won't care because they know how to be proud of their heritage despite what prejudiced misinformed well intent opinions other people may have of them.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 9, 2012)

lol, over the top
















Neeeewsflash


I don't mean to say Santana didn't have a point, but while santana had every right to demand a high level education, she had little right to criticize him over his performance from a moralistic point of view.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 9, 2012)

yeah.........glee only shows about Spain....or Mexico....there a lot of Spanish cultures and shes either Dominican or Porto Ricca who don't follow Spain....its not just teaching the language but teaching about the cultures as well...

its no wonder Santana is very embarrassed if people just see her as that a stereotype...when there's more depth to the culture....

i know a lot of people who got offended at the la cucurasha in the beginning and the manitdor thing is very over the top unlike the samba that Santana did with David.

lol will in history.....hope its American


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 9, 2012)

While he looked like a clown singing La Cucaracha, it's not my place to make personal judgment calls on Mariachi singing

His matador dance however was more of a part of hispanic culture than LA ISLA BONITA

True there are many other cultures than Spain, but *there is Spain* too. There's nothing wrong with going with Spain.

Despite what you'll think of it, to the bullfighters, Bullfighting is about grace, bravery, performance and spectacle.
The different ways these values are expressed in different cultures is something perfectly within merits to be taught to a glee club

It's like Mike Chang being pissed off if santana performed with a kimono and doing her thing, rather than dressing up as a lolicon squeking SUGOI CHAN CHAN HAPPY TIME

It's not like the school musical that year wasn't fucking West Side Story


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 9, 2012)

really bet Will didn't even know that and just thought it was cool....


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 9, 2012)

But that's what Bullfighting is all about.
Being cool as fuck.
It's not a bad thing really.

Still, it's not like there isn't an ethical point to be made that Schuester shouldn't teach Spanish, if he secretly hates it as it turns out he does (we didn't know about this before)
Using his tenure as a motivation for getting the glee kids to speak Spanish was not a bad or mean idea.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 10, 2012)

V Day Episode Songs. Some of them are actually pretty good. I am surprised.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Feb 10, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> But that's what Bullfighting is all about.
> Being cool as fuck.
> It's not a bad thing really.
> 
> ...



Bullfighting is a unique Spanish tradition. I don't have anything against Matadors and bullfighting, but it's the way Will represented it that ticked Santana off and firmly puts me in her camp. He may not have meant to do it, but he was basing his curriculum on a Theme Park version of Latin culture. Why wouldn't Santana be offended by this? 

It's like saying that all Japanese people watch anime, or that America is the land of bald eagles, McDonald's, and Disneyland. 

As for next episode...I can't wait to see the Glee Club's version of LOOOOVE SHACK! and finally see Rachel's parents.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_QQEooZO_I[/YOUTUBE]

Kevin i love you


----------



## LMJ (Feb 10, 2012)

Queen Mary

Introduction of The Glee Project Winner for his 8 episode arc.

Why the hell are they serenading Rachael? 

Possible spoiler for the future:


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 10, 2012)

Queen Mary

First I want to express my amusement that of all the couples, all three finalists are homosexual.

Then I want to express further amusement that Brittana was crushed by Faberry.

Ah, fans.


----------



## Jena (Feb 10, 2012)

Jeff and Annie is no longer in the running. 
Gonna have to vote for Destiel, though. Sorry Faberry and Klaine!


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 10, 2012)

faberry freaking cheated you know 

and brittana just doesn't care in the end because its a bit pointless..........

vday should be interesting but sadly samcedes is getting boring


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 11, 2012)

^The funny thing is that Brittana was dead last in that round. All three of the other couples had more votes than it did, not just Faberry. 

Some think the polls are rigged though.

It's not completely useless, as the winner gets some interview. But yeah, I don't really care about it, though I'd have to agree with Jena about going with Destiel.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 11, 2012)

Sooo Whitney Houston just died. And next week's episode has a Whitney Houston song in it. Think they will edit it out or something?


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 11, 2012)

They may leave it in as a tribute to her.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 12, 2012)

Ruby Moon said:


> the way Will represented it that ticked Santana off and firmly puts me in her camp. He may not have meant to do it, but he was basing his curriculum on a Theme Park version of Latin culture. Why wouldn't Santana be offended by this?



Because you are wrong? Theme park version? What are you talking about?


> It's like saying that all Japanese people watch anime, or that America is the land of bald eagles, McDonald's, and Disneyland.


The ridiculousness of this sentence daunts me.
Cartoons being equated to a traditional event, as ar local wildlife and, was that a global company you just quoted there?
Not to mention, Schue teaches spanish and performance arts, such as the ones involving the matador, not fucking japanese design, or american wildlife and cuisine.

And if he did, and wanted to incorporate those elements in his class, *he'd be right to do so.*


----------



## LMJ (Feb 14, 2012)

This scene from 3x13, makes the show look different. Different cinematography or something. Looks new or something.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 14, 2012)

Weren't Rachel's dads an interracial couple in the first episode?


----------



## Jena (Feb 14, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Weren't Rachel's dads an interracial couple in the first episode?




*Spoiler*: __ 








OOPS
BETTER REPLACE THAT GUY WITH GOLDBLUM


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 14, 2012)

They were never shown, but I think Rachel did say they were interracial. I even remember all those rumors that they would cast Taye Diggs as one of them, which would've been interesting considering Indiana and all.

Edit: oh lol,  I forgot about that pic.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 14, 2012)

ummmm 




the ep was pretty epic and really full of love


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 14, 2012)

That girl, Sugar, she seems really sweet. I loved seeing Brittany and Santana together as well.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 14, 2012)

I figured Kagura would be the first person to post about Britanna's revival.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Feb 15, 2012)

Skotty said:


> That girl, Sugar, she seems really sweet.



Only because she's a huge bitch when she first appeared. Right now, she seems to have mellowed out, and I like that she hooked up with Rory. I'm actually surprised those two had some fanart before tonight's episode.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 15, 2012)

Looks like Artie is going to get Sugar, since Rory lied to her bout getting deported. Also, I have a feeling that Karof is gonna either get gay bashed soon, or attempt suicide.

Oh and Quinn getting into a car crash.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 15, 2012)

Do you people just carry four leaf clovers around?


----------



## River Song (Feb 15, 2012)

Just found out Naya's making a solo album


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 15, 2012)

Songs about going home are my weakest spot

I winced a little


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 15, 2012)

This episode was significant;y better than what we've been getting for quite a while now. I was pleasantly surprised. The Brittana kiss was sweet, and should stop the fans from complaining now. At least, until the next time the writiers mess something up. The ending of the episode was fun too.





Lee Min Jung said:


> Looks like Artie is going to get Sugar, since Rory lied to her bout getting deported. Also, I have a feeling that Karof is gonna either get gay bashed soon, or attempt suicide.
> 
> Oh and Quinn getting into a car crash.



Yeah, it's only a matter of time until everyone finds out Rory lied. I still can't believe these characters can be that desperate and stupid.

I think Ryan said he wanted things to end well for Karofsky, so even if he is attacked or attempts suicide, I doubt there is anything to worry about.

And I've been hearing rumors about Quinn being in a car accident. So I guess that's true?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 15, 2012)

Well there was a tweet about a guy, outside his house, glee was filming, and he said there was a crash scene. Sooo....ya.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 15, 2012)

Teen Jesus.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Feb 16, 2012)

The Valentine's episode was the best I've seen so far. Mike's and Tina's duet was sweet, and I was surprised at how well Mike has improved his singing! Really good. Sugar turned out to be pretty useful this episode...even had Artie and Rory fighting over her. Too bad Rory is going back home to Ireland. This kid has a great talent, and I loved his song, even though it was so sad. At least he managed to snag himself a date with Sugar. Sorry, Artie, man. 

Finally, Rachel's dads appear...and on STAGE!!! They are so funny, and very accepting of Finn and Rachel together. I thought they'd be the overprotective, sheltering types that would try to break them apart, but I was wrong. They even invited Burt and Carol over for dinner! So kind of them. And whoa...they were serious about letting Rachel and Finn sleep together. I was like "Oh great, here we go...", but it didn't end up like that. It was only a matter of time that Rachel and Finn got into a spat, with Finn leaving the room. Watching Hiram and Leroy clink their wineglasses together as they listened in, I thought "Well, damn, you guys sure had me!" That was a rather smart plan, too, to make them see that marriage is a bit too early for young teenagers. I loved how Leroy said something about Finn "defiling our sweet baby" XD Yup, I was right, he is an overprotective, sheltering, conservative dad. 

Interesting how Kurt thought all those Valentine gifts weren't from Blaine. I suspected as much. I just didn't think we'd see Karofsky again. Damn, Karofsky, you've got guts taking off the gorilla suit. More so for confessing to Kurt. But you had to have known that Kurt was with Blaine all this time. I just feel bad that that one guy caught Karofsky. I wonder what'll happen next. 

The Brittana was sweet in this episode, and I liked how the God squad decided to sing to Brittany as Santana asked. I didn't think Joe, that new kid, would let his religion stop him from seeing a love song to a couple, doesn't matter who. I wonder if Joe will join the Glee Club next. 

Sam and Mercedes...I didn't think that Mercedes would tell her boyfriend about them. Too bad, Sam. Mercedes isn't running into your arms anytime soon. Or ever. Not everyone's Valentine's Day was good, it seems. I did love Mercedes' rendition of Whitney's "I Will Always Love You". Perfect song for Mercedes to use, and I have to say it was a good thing to put that in last minute, even though Whitney only died during the weekend before the episode was released. Mercedes' performance was heartbreaking, and I'm only sorry for her and Sam that their romance will no longer continue. 

The last song of the episode, though, Love Shack, I danced to. And oh! Looks like Blaine's back, and he's fully recovered. 

The preview for next week looks interesting. Sue's pregnant? Really? I wonder who the father is. If there is one. And Sectionals...we'll get to see the Warblers again. I wonder who the other competitor will be.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2012)

Ruby Moon;42097788 Too bad Rory is going back home to Ireland. 


 I wonder if Joe will join the Glee Club next. 


[/quote said:
			
		

> You know that Rory lied about the Visa getting turned down, right?
> 
> Ofc he will join. They need a min of 12 people in the grp in order to qualify for regionals.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2012)

Wow. I didn't think it was _that_ good, people.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2012)

Better than last week's episode.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2012)

Last week's? 

>looks up

Oh, the one with Ricky Martin? Didn't watch.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4b-Dg9FRRQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

god im so happy there back but heres a nicer version 

One of the members of Brand New Stardom's upcoming girl group Evol who are supposed to be the "female Block B".

grant did good but its just too flashy for my taste besides he ruined a good song that i just cant see the same anymore

Link removed


----------



## LMJ (Feb 18, 2012)

lollllll why is Blaine and Kurt cheering for Sebastian? Talk and apology ftw?

Also, the rest of the songs


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 18, 2012)

blaine is still a warbler at heart


----------



## LMJ (Feb 20, 2012)

LOLOOL, lookie what we have here.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 20, 2012)

this is gonna be a disaster glee is a comedy NOT A DRAMA


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 20, 2012)

Glee is relentlessly light hearted

Heart attacks, dead autist sisters, teenage pregnancies, fake pregnancies, selling weed on bake sales, handicaps dreaming of walking, death threats, stripper dancing and family disowning, cornea scratching.

Glee is at it's best when it has the balls to be a drama mamma


Dream a little dream of me.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Feb 20, 2012)

Not reading too much since I'm way too far behind.
I recently watched the Michael Jackson episode and wanted to say that I loved it. While parts of it were a bit cheesy and unrealistic (show choir duels), other parts were incredibly well shot and portrayed (Artie's and Kurt's outbursts).

And it cemented the appeal of Sebastian for me.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 20, 2012)

The outburst from Kurt and Artie, as well as another long overdue imagination dance sequence for Artie, were the best things about the MJ episode. And corny as the duels were, Santana and Sebastian's was pretty entertaining. It just went way overboard with the number of songs.

Those pics in the spoilers, wow. Guess Glee is going back to the more dramatic side of things.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 20, 2012)

you know i just don't know why they take the gay boys seriously an not the gay or bi girls 

ohh and lea is being  passive aggressive with her tweeting again 



think bride maids


----------



## LMJ (Feb 20, 2012)

shit, was JUST about to post that. /tear for the missing Quinn.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 20, 2012)

I think the saddest part about Quinn being in the accident is that it happens right after she really managed to turn her life around again. I'm sure she'll be fine (I doubt Glee will kill any of its characters off), but it's still pretty sad.





Kagura said:


> you know i just don't know why they take the gay boys seriously an not the gay or bi girls



I wouldn't say don't take the homosexual females seriously, at least not for this season. They seem to have taken Brittana pretty seriously this season, but have just done a bad job in some areas (I still shudder at "I Kissed a Girl" and that Twitter argument). But that's the case for all of their relationships in Glee after season 1.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 20, 2012)

i guess but IKAG really pissed me off

and Gloria is still in the dark for her appearance


----------



## LMJ (Feb 20, 2012)

Not til after the 7 week break, will she enter the fray.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 20, 2012)

IKAG pissed a lot of people off, and I think the writers may have learned from that.

Gloria would be a good way to bring us in from the break. Is there any particular reason for this break, BTW? It still feels like it just came back on.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 20, 2012)

Ya there was, it is all Fox's reasons though. They said something bout relaunching their tuesday shows with new ones, let me see if I can find the link.

EDIT:

Retail Pre-order Bonuses


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 20, 2012)

nope ep 15 is a Blaine ep with Matt bomber


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Banhammer (Feb 21, 2012)

It really hurt my fandom when they showed the pilot episode in february and then resumed the season six months later





Kagura said:


> nope ep 15 is a Blaine ep with Matt bomber



More like Matt Boner


----------



## LMJ (Feb 21, 2012)

Lea and Cory are officially going out, offscreen.

LAWL. This can't go bad in any way.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2012)

D:

I wanna destroy those jocks.


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 21, 2012)

OH MY GOD NO! ;_____________;


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 21, 2012)

This episode is punching me straight in the heart, I haven't been this emotional toward Glee for a very long time. Just, wow.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2012)

THIS IS SOME BULLSH*T


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh my God that is far too long to wait to find out about Quinn, are you SERIOUS?!


----------



## Saturday (Feb 21, 2012)

wtfffffffffffffffff I can't wait that long for the next episode


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 21, 2012)

Missed the episode, so I'll have to watch it ON Demand tomorrow. But people seem pleased with it here.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2012)

It was the best Glee episode I've seen in awhile. The drama's always better when it isn't about romance.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh. 

My.

GOD. 

This episode was the best so far. So much drama, so much tension, so much fun! I wasn't expecting Karofsky to pull that off, and I'm glad he's still around. I thought the creators decided it was time to head him off as a character. Go Kurt! You really shined this episode. 

The Warblers - Sebastian in particular - performed to their utmost best so far. New Directions winning Sectionals was predictable - I just wasn't counting on Finchel to rush towards marriage afterwards. And wow, Sue, those hormones are really kicking in. I didn't think Quinn was still so hung up on being a Cheerio. I wonder how long Sue's good mood will last. 

Hiram and Leroy's diabolical plan to stop Finchel's wedding took a turn for the worst when it turns out that Quinn hasn't shown up yet...

April 10th is so far away...


----------



## LMJ (Feb 22, 2012)

Best part was when Tina was trolling us when she said what she was looking forward to was a song.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh God Glee, I forgive you for season 2 now


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 22, 2012)

it was ok cluttered as hell

and ohh look Dave gets the serious one while Santana prances around 

the double stanrdareds of this show is becoming more and more atrocious that its making me sick literally sick at how they treat women.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 22, 2012)

You know that Santana is getting one soon? With her Grandma and Mother?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 22, 2012)

oh god glee why

7 weeks in, I'mma pull a karovsky


Kagura said:


> it was ok cluttered as hell
> 
> and ohh look Dave gets the serious one while Santana prances around
> 
> the double stanrdareds of this show is becoming more and more atrocious that its making me sick literally sick at how they treat women.



Fucking mysoginist, with their powerfull independent and intimidating female characters like santana, zisces and sue, inteligent and brave like Quinn, self confident like mercedes, and charming while all around fan favorites like brittany.
Down with the phalic one-third of every competition performance dedicated to the female demographic of the choir group, and it's tool of the patriarchy.
Down with Shelby and her breast traps.

The writing of events may seem to certainly favor the boys, but the Glee female cast has the best representation it could possibly want for.

Honnestly, at this point Karovsky is the only one who could finally tackle all of the implications of teen suicide they've been hinting at since God knows when
If Santanna had done it, I seriously think society would have miscounstrued it as a Drama queen bitch fit, instead of legitimate despair.
Besides, she has Brittany, someone to live for.
Dave is a fat self loathing outted homosexual whom no one will go out of their way to love.

People rarely understand what nicking someone like Blaine can mean to someone.

The sebastian shark triangle?  I expected a hell of a lot more of a shitstorm about it, because in the gay comunity, it is quite the equivalent of some little place like moldavia getting nukes.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 22, 2012)

^i see your point but they put woman as a joke.....

and for god sake could they just give Quinn a break.






im starting to doubt it Gloria keeps getting backed burn 

15 is Blaine 

and 16 is bee gees 

17 is unknown but bet its something Finchel or Kurt

i miss funny glee last week was funny 

but this week was just depressing


----------



## LMJ (Feb 22, 2012)

Upcoming Santana love.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 22, 2012)

Speaking of which, another tribute episode? wtf. I thought Ryan said he was going to stay away from that, and also try and max out the songs per episodes to 4. Wtf.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 22, 2012)

it was Gloria intake she even said she was a gleek


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 22, 2012)

we have like, only 8 eppies left with these kids
They better not pull another michael


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 22, 2012)

ohh they are 

someone found adams spoofacy with all the Bee Gee songs

get ready for Michel 2.0


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 22, 2012)

season 4
The blaine show
Starring blaine


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 22, 2012)

Kagura said:


> ohh they are
> 
> someone found adams spoofacy with all the Bee Gee songs
> 
> get ready for Michel 2.0



The fucking bee gee's? That's Brittney Spears 2.0 level


Le sigh

7 weeks

God Quinn please don't die.
I loved you in season 1


----------



## LMJ (Feb 22, 2012)

I saw that the other day and all I could do was . WTF. Waste. What they should do is try and create other interpersonal relationships with the members in ND. They don't all have to be good. Like Rachael and Brit, or Artie and Puck, Sugar Mike and Rachael, that would be interesting but there isn't enough time for it.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 22, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Ahhh yaaa. Artie and Quinn. Who saw that coming?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 22, 2012)

Excuse me while I go watch all the blaine and santana parts in the 3-D movie


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 22, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



please no once click this fucking spoiler


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 22, 2012)

lol this paragraph 



> It’s just amazing to me how many parallels run between the male and female characters, and how massive the disparities are in the care given to storylines. I mean, Quinn got disowned by her dad, and so did Mike—but Mike’s the one who got the real resolution. Rachel was cyberbullied (we’re led to believe for an extended period of time) long before one nasty dude manipped a photo of Finn in heels, except Finn is the one we’re reminded to feel bad for. Santana got outed on a small level, then on a full-scale public one, and all we got for her was a little dancing around to the most offensive song on earth (with bonus hero!Finn) and a lot of Tell, Don’t Show moments…but when Dave is outed (or comes out, however they handled it; I’m still not really clear), that’s when the real pain matters. And now, with Quinn, I’m sure we’re set up to get a comparison to Artie’s pain as a car crash victim, just to let her know that it could be worse or whatever. Because a girl, according to this show, can’t actually feel pain that is on par with, or worse than, their male counterpart—especially if they have a male around to save their butts.
> 
> I mean, hell, even with the pregnancy plot, I always felt like I understood more of where Puck was coming from than what Quinn was thinking. Which is just stupendously pathetic, from a writing standpoint.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 22, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I saw that the other day and all I could do was . WTF. Waste. What they should do is try and create other interpersonal relationships with the members in ND. They don't all have to be good. Like Rachael and Brit, or Artie and Puck, Sugar Mike and Rachael, that would be interesting but there isn't enough time for it.



time....glee time 

honey its glee 

jeez only naya and heather can keep me going but heather really needs more SLs

ohh and Brittany HATES Rachel lol


----------



## LMJ (Feb 22, 2012)

I dont mind the hate, bring it on, just give em screentime to do it. But I wonder how they are going to pull off the graduation thing and season 4, I know Tina wont be around anymore....but they won't kick Rachael off for sure. Might take it to college or something, Degrassi style.

Also after an interview with Ausiello about last night's episode Banhammer

*Question: There is a nasty rumor that Quinn is going to bite the bullet on Glee. Confirm or deny? ?Addy*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ausiello:  Considering that there are already photos circulating of Quinn in a  wheelchair, I think it?s safe to assume that she will survive last  night?s horrific car accident. The question you should be asking is what  impact the experience will have not only on her but on.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 22, 2012)

ratings went slightly up for last week 

but remember how IKAG ratings were after Mash off they were high and not even pimped

its really amusing that the writers don't see how many people are interested in Santana's SL


----------



## LMJ (Feb 22, 2012)

I agree with you on that, but then again, they start filming episodes sometimes months in advance. Either way, I would like to see more on them, but it isn't like they are going to leave it at that. You know the conclusion of her arc is coming this year. You just have to wait.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 22, 2012)

so

i jsut caught up on glee

i want to punch things

fucking last nights episode

the beginning was powerful

the ending... i'm glad i saw that picture.

my avy describes all feelings


----------



## LMJ (Feb 22, 2012)

Faberry shipper?

I actually commend Glee with touching a touchy topic such as suicide on this teen/family show. Kudos.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 22, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> so
> 
> i jsut caught up on glee
> 
> ...



i approve your ava


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 22, 2012)

lol she got the face perfect

it's exactly what i do when i see too much pda


----------



## LMJ (Feb 22, 2012)

Just for you Nude and Kag.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 24, 2012)

Can someone tell me what is wrong with this pic?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 24, 2012)

they both look preagnant


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 24, 2012)

these Cory x Lea fans......

HeYa is more canon then them have you scene the concert


----------



## LMJ (Feb 24, 2012)

Awkward pic is awkward.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 24, 2012)

its one of her most normals ones in a while


----------



## LMJ (Feb 24, 2012)

She really does look like a high school girl in that pic.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 24, 2012)

lol and she just turned 25

the girl really is a kid at heart but when she dances FUCK MY LIFE shes such a stud


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 24, 2012)

Caught up with the episode. I enjoyed it enough. As far as regional performances go, probably my least favorite. But as far as episodes, pretty emotional, and it had a really good ending.

Still, I don't care for the staff's comments about Karofsky. "WE WERE ALL HARD ON HIM!!!"

Uh, what? He threatened to kill someone. Yes, it's sad he was struggling and attempted suicide, but it doesn't excuse the way he bullied other people.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 24, 2012)

Brittana and Blaine doing a disco song soon.  Brit is gonna be pushing some sick moves.


----------



## Mdri (Feb 26, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Poor Quinn. But Dianna Agron looks good in any situation


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 27, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Must be terrible for handicapped people having to deal with wanting to relate to not one but two people who they know they are Cripple Drags.



Although if they ever get a fantasy dance sequence together, it's going to be pretty epic.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 27, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Quinn doesnt dance  . But atleast now the numbers they do from now on will luck symmetrical with one cripple on each side. But now that I think bout it she seems to recover quickly from the shock and hospital shit if that is the ss from the next episode.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 28, 2012)

7 weeks is hardly "briefly"

Well it is when you compare it to other situations


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 2, 2012)

so i heard there not gonna be a concert this summer?

damn no Hemo rocking run the world.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 2, 2012)

what with it being most of the classe's last season


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 4, 2012)

Yeah, I heard about them not doing a summer concert. Too bad, I would've loved to see a live performance of Rumor Has It/Someone Like You.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 10, 2012)

LOLOL fuck the producer, fucking liar. Another tribute episode to Whitney Houston.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 10, 2012)

new about that from Monday


----------



## LMJ (Mar 10, 2012)

Gratz!!!!!


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 10, 2012)

.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 12, 2012)

Rejoice! Brittana Duet!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 13, 2012)

i saw britts tittays and vag


----------



## LMJ (Mar 13, 2012)

Pics or it didn't happen.

Edit: Oh shit, you right, DAMN.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 13, 2012)

i feel bad for heather she totally got hacked


----------



## LMJ (Mar 13, 2012)

That was stupid on her part. She knows, every celebrity knows that phones can be hacked, and she knows esp from other people that have had their leaks from cell phones. Damn, if you are gonna do that, don't do it on the phone. Or either get rid of that shit ASAP.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 13, 2012)

think she did delete them in her cell its just that place storage deleted pics as well.....


----------



## LMJ (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh? didnt know that? is there an article that says that she deleted them? I actually missed that part. Either way, if they are shady pics that could f up your career at all, you need to be wary of that kinda stuff and MAKE SURE they are gone, and can't be recovered. Unless she is tech ignorant. But come on, common sense, esp if it will piss on your career or cause big problems.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 13, 2012)

Meh she has nothing to be ashamed of.

Dat body needs to be shown off.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 13, 2012)

its not gonna piss on her career i mean many celebs went through this shit...but it will effect her emotionally especially since there is also GPS issues and in order to log in that site u need you apple id account.....so it might be an vendetta type of issue.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 13, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> Meh she has nothing to be ashamed of.
> 
> Dat body needs to be shown off.



actually she does have nothing to be ashamed you should see that photoshoot where she was nude. that photo shoot was before glee though


----------



## LMJ (Mar 13, 2012)

I aint complaining. Dat body .


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 14, 2012)

she's probably a dingbat irl like her character


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 14, 2012)

why do you even post......


----------



## LMJ (Mar 15, 2012)

> Scarlett Johansson, Christina Hendricks and Vanessa Hudgens freaked out  after self-snapped nude photos leaked online -- but not Glee star  Heather Morris.
> 
> 
> Explicit photos of the actress, 25, surfaced  on the web over the weekend, but Morris refuses to let them tarnish her  name. "When Heather realized the pics were out there, she wasn't  thrilled," a source close to Morris tells Us Weekly. "But honestly, she  was like, 'Well, it could be worse! At least I look good?'"
> ...



Lol, nice lol for day.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 15, 2012)

this is part of the brittana duet


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Mar 21, 2012)

Glee 3x15 "Big Brother" promo:


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xaPgl9kE1Iw[/YOUTUBE]


_"I can't stop thinking about Quinn."

"I can't stop thinking about Quinn." 

*"I CAN'T STOP THINKING ABOUT QUINN." *_

so many faberry feels my god


----------



## LMJ (Mar 22, 2012)

Thoughts.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Mar 23, 2012)

brb, buying a ticket to san fran.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 23, 2012)

at least sees the difference


----------



## LMJ (Mar 25, 2012)

LOL @ that article. Wish I had 5k to pop on Naya for a kiss.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## Sayaka (Mar 26, 2012)

nice sig (sorry forever fangirling HeMo)

and i am already dreading this ep....


----------



## LMJ (Mar 26, 2012)

The question of the year is, how will Brit pass Senior year and graduation. Actually better question, how did she get to senior year?


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 26, 2012)

it all depends on heather really...


----------



## LMJ (Mar 26, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> it all depends on heather really...



Was she confirmed like some other people, to coming back next year?


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 27, 2012)

mat bomer is mad  boner


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 27, 2012)

no not yet but i do have a feeling that they will want her back Brittany is a big favorite


----------



## LMJ (Mar 27, 2012)

Gloria!!!!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 






NAH!!!!!! But guess what, f'ing Lindsey Lohan is gonna be on an episode for one of the final ones of this season.  So there will be no Gloria. Oh well. Was a good tease.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 27, 2012)

promo 

yuri kiss scene animation in full

looks like brittana has more than a woman


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a__4QgP4F-A[/YOUTUBE]
Yeah that's often my stance on Glee episodes.

Still haven't caught up. Though I have so much to catch up on.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=0cay2dnuhcs#![/YOUTUBE]

this song here broke my heart and I have no idea why


----------



## Tazmo (Apr 3, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

